# Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen



## evilass (17. Januar 2011)

*Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo zusammen, 

****
Update Juli 2014
Hier noch eine gute Vergleichsquelle, bitte alle Liken  ==> http://mechanische-tastatur.de/vergleich/

****
Update Nov. 2014
Hier noch weitere Modelle, danke dafür..


====
[Sammelthread hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...5837-sammelthread-mechanische-tastaturen.html]
Thx an dieser Stelle http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/82462-hobbit_mit_streitaxt.html

====

ich überlege mir eine mechanische Tastatur zu kaufen. Meiner Freundin habe ich eine empfohlen und die ist gut! (Das Keyboard Model S)

Allerdings habe ich gerade keine Übersicht über alle käuflich erwerbbaren mechanischen Tastaturen. Vielleicht aber ist jemand von euch mal über eine Sammlung oder ähnliches gestolpert?

Alternativ wäre es auch cool, wenn ihr einfach mal so in die Runde schmeißt, welche Ihr so kennt?

Ich mache mal den Anfang...


SteelSeries G6V2 und G7
Razor BlackWidow und BlackWidow Ultimate
Das Keyboard Model S
Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur
Déck - Nur US Layout | Benutzen Cherry Kontakte in Clear und Black
Topre Realforce Capacitive Keyboard http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=791 | Je nach Position der Taste hat sie einen unterschiedlich schweren Druckpunkt
Matias Tactile Pro for MAC http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=787
Zowie CELERITAS
Mionix Zibal 60 - Erscheinungsdatum geplant Mitte Juni 2011
Ttesports Meka G1 http://www.ttesports.com/products/product.aspx?s=13
Corsair hat Diverese, hier wohl ein guter Thread: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f87/corsair-vengeance-m60-maus-und-k60-tastatur-863734.html
Tesoro Colada Evil G3NL (Cherry MX Brown/Red/Blue/Black)
Tesoro Colada Saint G3NL (Cherry MX Brown/Red/Blue/Black)
TESORO DURANDAL ESPORT LIMITED EDITION (Cherry MX Red & Black gemischt)
Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL LED (Cherry MX Red/Black)
Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL LED Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (Cherry MX Brown/Red/Blue/Black)
Tesoro Excalibur G7NL LED Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (Cherry Mx Brown/Red/Blue)
Tesoro Tizona G2N Elite Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (Cherry Mx Brown/Red/Blue)
Tesoro Durandal G1N Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (Cherry Mx Brown/Red/Blue)

Hier noch ein interessanter Artikel: http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html

Und hier das ultimative, englischsprachige Forum: http://geekhack.org/

UPDATE---> Oh mann. Eigentlich hat der Thread echt mal eine Kernsanierung des ersten Thread hier verdient. Naja... sobald Zeit und so  Aber ich möchte doch noch diesen Link zu einer aktuellen Übersicht als Sticky hier reinsetzen. Danke an dieser Stelle loller7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgOBrS8y9bY


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Naja die meisten wollen aber eine leise Tasta und da wäre eine mechanische einfach zu laut.


----------



## evilass (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@ConNerVos: Ja und Nein, mechanisch bedeutet nicht gleich laut. Die, die laut sind, haben die blauen Cherry Kontakte (wie Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate / Professional). Du musst mal hören, wenn meine Freundin anfängt darauf zu tippen BÄMM! Die schwarzen und die brauen sind deutlich leiser (aber immer noch lauter als einige mit Membran).


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Danke für die Aufklärung, hab mich mit der Technik eher wenig befaßt.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gibt dann noch die Déck Tastaturen. Die IOne sind auch nicht übel. Die BlackWidow ist nur eine leicht veränderte Scorpius von denen glaub ich. Dann noch von Zowie die Celeritas.


----------



## evilass (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Danke


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Optimus Maximus hat auch mechanische Tasten


----------



## evilass (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich habe gerade eine Auflistung gefunden, ergänze es oben...


----------



## user001 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn man beide Listen zusammen nimmt dürfte die Auflistung vollständig und sein und an Umfang der Infos kaum zu übertreffen sein.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Optimus Maximus hat auch mechanische Tasten



Glaube kaum das unter den Tasten von dem Teil Cherry Switches verbaut sind. Sieht mir eher nach Rubberdome oder Scissor aus.


----------



## Bullveyr (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Glaube kaum das unter den Tasten von dem Teil Cherry Switches verbaut sind. Sieht mir eher nach Rubberdome oder Scissor aus.


Cherry ML Switches


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ach so. Die flachen Dinger.  Verkannten die nicht mal gerne?


----------



## evilass (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So, ich habe mich für die Zowie entschieden und auch direkt bestellt. Heute ist Sie angekommen und ich tippe gerade diesen Bericht mit "ihr". (Wieso schreibe ich, dass ich diesen Bericht mit der Tastatur tippe, das interessiert doch keinen )

Also: Ich habe mich viel über die Tastatur informiert. Meine ersten Eindrücke als ehemaliger Rubberdome-Tipper:

1. Ja, die Qualität des Tippens (der Tasten, der Anschlag, etc.) wirkt deutlich hochwertiger als meine G15.

2. Die Tastaturbeleuchtung werde ich vermissen, da ich gerne im Dunkeln sitze und mein Passwort eingeben muss (da das auch noch viele Sonderzeichen enthält, ist das noch etwas schwer)

3. Nur wenn ich Sie über PS/2 anschließe, funktionieren die Multiplikatoren des Pollings, aber okay. Dann schließe ich Sie über PS/2 an. Hat sogar den Vorteil, dass ich noch einen USB-Steckplatz frei habe.

4. Das rote Zowie Label geht mir etwas gegen den Strich. Das werde ich mal irgendwann ganz dezent mit einer dunkeln Folie "dimmen". Für die Pragmatiker unter uns reicht natürlich auch etwas Panzertape.

5. Die Tastatur hat ja die braunen Cherry MX Kontakte. Beim Tippen merke ich noch den Wiederstand nicht wirklich (naja, bei meinen Wurstfingern...). Würde mich jemand fragen welche verbaut sind, würde ich, nach dem was ich alles so über die linearen schwarzen  gelesen habe, auch auf die schwarzen Tippen.

6. Ich bin sehr zufrieden 

7. Vielleicht hätte ich mich noch  für eine der anderen entscheiden können (welche? keine Ahnung), aber die meisten haben kein deutsches Layout oder sind nicht lieferbar.


----------



## user001 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kannst du feststellen, welche Methode verwendet wurde um die Zeichen auf die Tasten zu bringen? 
Wie laut ist das Tippen im Vergleich zu der G15? (Es handelt sich immerhin um "non-clicky" Schalter)


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



user001 schrieb:


> Kannst du feststellen, welche Methode verwendet wurde um die Zeichen auf die Tasten zu bringen?
> Wie laut ist das Tippen im Vergleich zu der G15? (Es handelt sich immerhin um "non-clicky" Schalter)



Lauter ist eine mechanische immer im Vergleich zu einem Rubberdome Brett. Aber dafür sind die mechanischen Tastaturen auch hochwertiger und haben eine längere Lebensdauer. Im Thread wo die Celeritas angekündigt wurde hat einer den Support angeschrieben. Die Beschriftung auf den Tasten ist wohl gelasert.


----------



## evilass (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Lauter ist eine mechanische immer im Vergleich zu einem Rubberdome Brett. Aber dafür sind die mechanischen Tastaturen auch hochwertiger und haben eine längere Lebensdauer. Im Thread wo die Celeritas angekündigt wurde hat einer den Support angeschrieben. Die Beschriftung auf den Tasten ist wohl gelasert.



Die Lautstärke kann ich bestätigen. Obwohl die braunen Switches genutzt werden, ist das Tippen doch schon lauter. Allerdings wird es von Tag zu Tag besser, denn langsam drücke ich die Tasten nicht ganz durch.

Die Beschriftung soll gelasert aber nicht gecoated sein, was soviel heißt wie, dass die gerne schnell verschmutzt, aber das wird erst in einpaar Tagen / Wochen feststellen.

PS: Ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. Die Tastaturbeleuchtung vermiss ich immer weniger.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Für mich sind die besten Keycaps immer noch die von Déck. Die Beschriftung kann sich bei den Teilen nie abnutzen.


----------



## evilass (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ist denn bei den Décks auch ein Deutsches Layout in Planung?


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Meine 82er Déck hat DE Layout. Die bekommt man wohl nur schwer weil der Laden der die hier verkauft die Tastaturen auf eigene kosten produzieren lässt.


----------



## evilass (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich verstehe


----------



## user001 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kann jemand sagen, welche Schalter bei den Cherry G80-3000 Tastaturen verbaut sind:


Der Herstellerseite (Cherry - G80-3000) kann man entnehmen, dass es MX Schalter sind. Jedoch gibt es unterschiedliche Versionen:
G80-3000LPCDE: "Linear"
G80-3000LQCDE: "Soft-Druckpunkt"
G80-3000LSCDE: "Klick-Druckpunkt"
Ich vermute "linear" sind Cherry MX black (MX red gibt es meines Wissens nach nur in Asien).
"Soft-Druckpunkt" sind vermutlich "non-click" Schalter. (stimmt das? Sind es MX clear oder MX brown?)
Ich vermute, dass bei "Klick-Druckpunkt" MX blue Schalter verbaut sind.

Zudem scheint es einen Unterschied zwischen G80-3000 "classic line" und "comfort line" zu geben.

Welche Modelle haben das rote Cherry Logo in der oberen linken Ecke der Tastatur? Welche haben gar kein Cherry Logo?

Evtl. weis jemand genaueres, oder muss man den Support von Cherry anrufen und fragen, welche ihrer Tastaturen rote Firmenlogos haben?

EDIT: Scheinbar muss ich doch bei cherry anrufen und direkt fragen....


----------



## netheral (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Im Fred ist zwar schon lange nichts mehr passiert, aber mir brennts gerade unter den Fingern: Gibt es noch weitere in Deutschland erhältliche mechanische Bretter?

Ich habe jetzt eine 6gv2 hier und werde sie wieder zurück schicken, da ich mit der kleinen rechten Shift-Taste nicht tippen kann. Ich hämmere immer auf die Raute, die sich idiotischerweise (welcher Horst denkt sich so ein Layout aus? Oo) genau da befindet, wo normalerweise schon Shift ist. Dafür gibts ne 2 Hektar Enter-Granate... 

Aber wenn ich mir die Preise von Zowie und daskeyboard anschaue, werde ich zum Emo, auch wenn ich bereit wäre, mehr auszugeben.

Gegen die Cherry Tasta spricht, dass ich sehr viele in Hinblick auf die Qualität eher negative Aussagen gefunden habe.
Außerdem benötige ich zumindest für die Lautstärke / das Muting Sondertasten. Ich kenne kein einziges Programm, dass sowas auf Win7 individuell erstellen lässt. Das einzige ist Hotkey Master und davor wird gewarnt, da es ein sehr extremes Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen soll.

Schade eigentlich... Die 6gv2 ist herrlich. Seit ich sie habe (genau 2 Tage) will ich meine G11 (alte Version) nicht mehr benutzen. Aber mit der Shift-Taste tippe ich nur Kauderwelsch. Und wenn ich dann doch den kleinen Finger dahin bequeme, krampft es schon böse in der Hand. Oder gewöhne ich mich daran? Gerade unter der Betrachtung, dass ich gerade Tastschreiben lerne (mache atm. mit 2-Finger-Selbstenwicklungs-Blindtipp-System knappe 300 Anschläge pro Min, muss das Tastschreiben aber im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung lernen) verliere ich immer die J-Taste und muss mich neu orientieren.

Meint ihr, dass man sich daran gewöhnt? Schließlich trifft man auf gewöhnlichen Tastaturen die Shift-Taste ja trotzdem, sie ist ja grob schon da, wo sie sein soll...


/e: Zur Cherry: Wir haben so eine im Betrieb, die hat weisse Switches drin. Könnten daher Clear sein. Die Tasta tippt sich aber vom Gefühl her nicht ganz so knackig wie die 6gv2. Aber hätte sie zumindest die von mir benötigten Sondertasten (also auf den F-Tasten z.B.), würde sie für mich interessant. Aber Anti-Ghosting bietet sie laut Amazon Rezensionen nicht. D.h. teils soll man wohl in Shootern kein richtiges Movement damit durchziehen können, da a und d die Tasten w und s "blockieren" sollen.


----------



## PIXI (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

also ich kenne noch die 

-k1 von raptor-gaming (die habe ich selber)
-7g von steelseries
-black widdow von razer
-g80 reiche von cherry
-celeritas von zowie

mehr kenn ich jetzt auch nicht aber es werden sich mit sicherheit noch die richtigen melden.



gruiß PIX


----------



## netheral (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hmmm.
Auch wenn es  vielleicht  nicht offensichtlich in den Fred passt:

Kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem man unter Win 7 sicher Hotkeys anlegen kann?
DasKeyboard, die Zowie Bretter und die Steel Tastas haben ja so Sondertasten als doppelbelegung der F-Tasten. Nur einige haben dies nicht.
Als Besitzer eines Headsets, das keine Steuerung der Lautstärke mitbringt sehr störend. 

Aber ich gebe der 6gv2 noch bis Montag Abend Zeit, bevor ich wirklich entscheide, ob sie zurück geht. Mich nervt das mit der Shift-Taste schon ein wenig. Aber so langsam treffe ich die Taste recht sicher.

Edit: So, ich gebe ihr doch nicht mehr bis Montag Abend. Es ist eine sehr gute Tastatur, aber die Shift Taste, sie ist mir ein Dorn im Auge, der einfach bei einer so teuren Tastatur für mich nicht sein darf. Wenn ich so viel Geld für eine Tastatur ausgebe, muss die der Wahnsinn sein. Ist leider nur durch so eine kleine winzige Taste nicht gegeben, also geht sie zurück. Hatte gehofft, dass die DT. Tastatur diesen "Fehler" nicht hatte... Mich dran gewöhnen möchte ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht. Zumindest nicht an eine nach dem dt. Layout fehlerhafte Anordnung.

Ding geht zurück an Alternate. Und auch wenn man (wie im Thread zur News) dafür belächelt wird.  Die Zowie ist auf dem Weg zu mir. 120 Euro hin oder her: Bisher habe ich Tastaturen nur deswegen ausgetauscht, weil sie schlicht und ergreifend nach einem Jahr den Geist aufgegeben haben. Ich merke ja sogar schon bei meiner 1 Jahr alten G11 die wahnsinnig schwammigen Tasten. Es stört mich einfach. Die ca. 4 Jahre alte, die meine Freundin benutzte, ist letztens auch kaputt gegangen.
Da verrauchen nach 1 bzw. 4 Jahren 50 Euro teure Rubberdomes mit 18 G-Tasten, die ich noch nie gedrückt habe. Tippe ich sie, weiss ich, wie sich vor einiger Zeit die anderen Tasten mal angefühlt haben. Anhand der normalen Tasten, die schon ziemlich wackeln, merkt man deutlich die Abnutzung der Teile. Und das Schärfste: Vor der 6gv2 ists mir nicht aufgefallen. Da dachte ich echt noch, das ganze wäre Top-Zustand.
Neee... Da lieber einmal 120 Euro und nicht mehr über sowas nachdenken müssen. Wenn das stimmt, was ich überall über mechanische Bretter lese, dann hält die jetzt 10 - 20 Jahre. Und verschlechtert sich dabei kaum. 
Und bereits in einem Jahr lache ich über den Anschaffungspreis.

Ich hätte mir auch aus einem anderen kleineren Shop eine daskeyboard wählen können. Aber bei Caseking weiss ich einfach, woran ich bin und dass die einen super Service haben. Und ich bin gerne bereit, Zowie die Chance zu geben. Immerhin sind ja die Gene (MX und Metallverstärkung) schonmal super.

Mir ist auch das Marketing dabei egal. Vergoldete Kontakte sind mir raute, diese Wiederholungsratenumstellung ebenso. Sogar die abschaltbare linke Windows-Taste ist mir latte, die treffe ich beim Zocken eh nie. Die Beleuchtung des Logos wird auch (ist laut Verpackung möglich) abgedreht. Das ist mir alles piepegal. Hauptgrund für den Kauf sind die MX browns, da mir die blacks etwas zu schwergängig sind.

Jetzt hoffe ich das Ding hält wirklich so lange wie erwartet. Nicht dass ich ihr gerne mal eine verpassen würde, nur leider denke ich da immer an eine 10 Euro Hama-Klitsche, die wohl unter allen Tasten das gleiche, große Luftkissen hatte. Mittem im Clanwar drücke ich schief auf eine Taste, es zischt leise und ich renn nur noch gegen die Wand. Das passierte nach ca. 4 Tagen...

Bin jetzt auf jeden Fall auf die MX browns gespannt.


----------



## evilass (18. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Heute kam bei mir die Cherry G80-3000 LPCDE-2 an. Das ist eine mit Black MX-Keys. Ist ja schon etwas schwergägig. Aber ich werde sie mal ein paar Tage im Alltag testen, bevor diese weiter zum Kunden geht. Vielleicht gefallen mir die Schwarzen besser als die Braunen, die ich zu Hause in meiner Zowie Celeritas habe.

Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht so, das man drei Mal tippt und sagen kann: "Oh mein Gott, was für eine Sch**** oder wie geil ist die denn." Dafür ist Tippen zu sehr dem Tippen ähnlich.


----------



## OctoCore (18. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Vielleicht gefallen mir die Schwarzen besser als die Braunen ...



Schwarz, braun, blau ... Könnt ihr einem dummen Mitleser, der seine Cherry G80-3000 schon seit fast 12 Jahren quält, mal verraten, was damit gemeint ist?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

mx-blue, mx-black und mx-brown sind unterschiedliche druckschalter mit anderem wiederstand, klickverhalten ....


----------



## OctoCore (18. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ah ja ... die Schalter bzw. die Hüllen der Taster bei meiner Tastatur (ohne Klick) sind schwarz, die eigentlichen Tasten (auf denen die Tastenkappen stecken) sind blau. Meinst du das?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

jo


----------



## OctoCore (18. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jo, jo.  Leicht dümmliche Fragen, ich weiß.
Aber jetzt bin ich schlauer. Ich habe mich mal durch die Links geackert.
Der Thread hier ist genau der, den ich gebraucht habe.
Jahrelang bin ich im Saturnalien Markt an den Regalen mit den hübschen, beleuchteten und bescreenten Tastaturen vorbeigeschlendert, die mir verlockend zublinkten. Und ja, es hat mir in den Fingern gejuckt. Aber ich wusste, dass sich unter den betörenden Hüllen zu saftigen Preisen, die mich mit ihren Reizen locken wollten, nur tiefer gelegte 10€-Wackelbretter verbargen. So blieb ich stark.
Meine "Alte" tippt sich noch wie am ersten Tag, und ihre Tastenbeschriftung ist in keiner Weise verblasst oder abgegrabbelt und immer noch scharf konturiert, auch wenn einige Tasten nicht mehr matt sind, sondern den Glanz langer Benutzung zeige. Aber eine Schönheit war sie nie, eher langweilig im Design. Und nach all den Jahren wünscht man sich doch mal wieder etwas Neues, Frisches, vielleicht sogar mit einem Hauch, von Design, so lange es von klaren Linien geprägt und nicht so verspielt ist.
Jetzt habe ich mal ein paar wirklich interessante Alternativen gefunden, die auch mechanisch eine gewisse Qualität aufzuweisen scheinen. Endlich mal ein paar Namen, nach denen man fanden kann. Oder um in den paar Läden hier in meinem Nahbereich die Leute zu nerven.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Und nach all den Jahren wünscht man sich doch mal wieder etwas Neues, Frisches, vielleicht sogar mit einem Hauch, von Design, so lange es von klaren Linien geprägt und nicht so verspielt ist.
> .


 
Ein wenig Design würde es bei dieser hier geben. 

â€¢ Test: Ione X-Armor U9BL Mechanical Keyboard


----------



## OctoCore (18. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ah, danke für den Tipp.
Scheint nicht uninteressant zu sein. Ist auch in der Größe angenehm und auch im angegebenen Dollarpreis.. Ich mag Tastaturen eher kompakt, also nicht so ausladend um das eigentliche Tastaturlayout herum. Handballenauflagen sind nicht verkehrt, sollten aber abtrennbar sein. USB-Ports sind nice to have, aber eigentlich nicht wirklich wichtig, weil ich (so lange man es sich noch aussuchen kann) den PS/2-Anschluss immer vorziehen würde. Nicht wegen der besseren Latenzen bei Games (vor dem Artikelstudium wusste ich noch nicht einmal, dass das Thema existiert), sondern wegen der allgemein besseren Problemfreiheit. Sogar heute gibt es noch oft genug Fälle, in denen der Rechner plötzlich die USB-Tastatur einfach abhängt und man kommt nirgendwo mehr rein. Und wenn Windows mal scheinbar hängt, kommt man mit PS/2 manchmal weiter als mit USB. Wird wohl am eigenen Tastaturprozessor auf dem Motherbord liegen, der weniger anfällig auf Software-GAUs reagiert, im Vergleich zu USB.
Ansonsten habe ich mir alle hier im Thread genannten Bretter mal virtuell angesehen.
Die Déck-Tastatur hats mir wirklich, wirklich echt angetan. 
Und von den unbeleuchteten Geräten die Zowie. 
Ich konnte bis jetzt ganz gut ohne Tastaturbeleuchtung leben, hab sie mir aber ab und an schon gewünscht. Wenn ich game, dann ziehe ich eine recht schummrige Beleuchtung eigentlich vor, und dann ist sowas schon von Vorteil. Ich tendiere im Grunde schon zur Beleuchtung. Das ist aber nicht unbedingt das Killer-Kaufargument.
Na, mal sehen.


----------



## netheral (19. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also ich muss mittlerweile sagen: Habe jetzt seit meinem letzten Post die Zowie Celeritas und muss sagen, dass ich diese Tastatur extrem genial finde. Irgendwie hat man das Gefühl, endlich etwas "ernsthaftes" auf dem Tisch zu haben. Nur nervt mich, dass diese 120 Euro Tastatur nicht einmal eine Höhenverstellung hat.

Irgendwie schade sowas. Aber ansonsten echt genial. Vom Anfassen her ist das Teil 100x wertiger als so eine G11. Die G11 wirkt plötzlich billig.

Kennt ihr eine Software, mit der man eigene Hotkeys erstellen kann? Es gibt da z.B. Hotkey Master. Aber dazu habe ich gelesen, dass die Software wohl einige Sicherheitslücken öffnen soll, über die sich dann Schädlinge super einnisten können. Kennt jemand Alternativen? Plane für meinen 2. PC auch was mechanisches und da wirds dann wohl ne Cherry. 

Zu solchen Sprüchen wie "die Dinger (also mechanische Tastaturen) sehen aus wie 10 Euro Billigteile", die ich in letzter Zeit oft lese: Ich hatte mal so ein 10 Euro Rubberdome und dachte: "Wow, wozu Geld ausgeben? Das Ding kann doch auch alles!"...
Nur das Teil hatte so eine art Luftmatte unter den Tasten. Beim normalen Tippen hörte ich plötzlich ein Zischen und danach ging garnichts mehr.


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich hatte (privat) noch nie was anderes als mechanische Tastaturen, ohne mir da einen großen Kopf zu machen. Das legt automatisch die Messlatte relativ hoch, auch wenn sich manche Tastatur mit Billigtechnik beim ersten Kontakt gar nicht mal so schlecht anfühlt. Aber nach einiger Zeit merkt man doch den Unterschied.

Also für Hotkeys allgemein (allerdings nicht zum Gamen, wenn ich da was brauche, dann nehme ich immer noch gerne meinen alten Strategic Commander) benutze ich AutoHotkey. Wenn auch eher indirekt. Von der c't gab es mal (bzw. gibt es noch immer) ein umfangreiches Skript (ac'tivAid) für AutoHotkey mit diversen komfortablen Erweiterungen für Windows, natürlich inklusive für die Hotkeybelegung.
Standalone ist AutoHotkey eine Programmierumgebung zur Steuerung der Windowsoberfläche, die inzwischen weit über die Belegung von Hotkeys hinausgeht und auch entsprechend komplex. Eher was für Leute mit Programmiererfahrung. Aber die Möglichkeiten sind immens. Wenn du in Google AutoHotkey eingibst, dann werden die jeden Menge Möglichkeiten angeboten, dich darüber zu informieren.


----------



## gh0st76 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Für Hotkeys gibts eine Software von Cherry.

Cherry - Downloads

Habe jetzt nur keine Ahnung ob die ohne Probleme bei jeder Tastatur funktioniert. Hotkeys hab ich noch nie gebraucht.

Zur Xarmor: Die soll wohl, laut Mail die ich bekommen habe, im April oder Mai auf den Markt kommen. Handballenauflage kann man auch abnehmen falls die stören sollte.

Die Déck Tastaturen sind wirklich was feines. Habe selber seit langem die 82er Tastatur in grün von denen. Hab vorher die K1 benutzt. Von der Qualität ist das kein Vergleich. Die Déck wirkt einfach massiver trotz ihrer geringen größe.


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Für Hotkeys gibts eine Software von Cherry.


 
Die Software bitte erstmal *NICHT!* installieren!
Ich habs getan, habe ja auch eine Cherry-Tastatur, aber ich habe den Verdacht, das sie mir eben mein Windows 7 zerschossen hat. Es läuft zwar wieder ... 
Ich teste das mal eben aus, ob sie es wirklich war. Es gibt ja auch dumme Zufälle. Aber erstmal Pfoten weg, bis ich mich wieder melde.


*Update:*

Tja... Problem erkannt.

Ich hatte mich gestern dazu durchgerungen, endlich mal das SP 1 (für 7 x64) über mein System zu jagen. Kein Problem, der Rechner wurde danach einige Male heruntergefahren und neu gestartet, völlig unauffällig.
Nach der Installation der Cherry-Software, die zum Neustart des Rechners aufforderte, wurden einige USB*.sys-Treiber beim Hochfahren angemeckert, weil Windows sie für unsigniert hielt und sich schlicht weigerte zu starten.
Kein Problem, XP gestartet und die "bösen" Treiber in system32/drivers/ mit den neueren(!) aus dem Filerepository auf der Windowspartition überkopiert.
"Schuld" daran ist wahrscheinlich schon die Cherry-Software, weil sie zusätzliche USB-Treiber installiert, der eigentliche Bösewicht ist aber das Service Pack 1, das zwar die Dateien in \windows\winsxs\amd64_usbport.inf...... updated, aber nicht die Dateien in system32\drivers. Die bleiben auf dem alten Stand. 
Wer sich das SP 1 installiert hat, sollte sich mal Dateien wie usbehci.sys oder usbport.sys (es sind aber noch mehr) auf der Windowsplatte in windows\system32\drivers ansehen. Wenn die Versionen ein anderes Änderungsdatum (bei mir 13. Juni 2009) als den 20.11.2010 aufweisen, dann ist das System vom SP1-bug betroffen.

Wer sich das SP1 installiert hat, sollte sich diese Cherry-Software nicht installieren, ohne vorher zu wissen, was Sache ist. Wenn Win nicht hochkommt, wird es ärgerlich


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Inzwischen habe ich mal eine Webrecherche wegen der Décktastatur (der im MF2-Layout) gemacht und zu meinem großen Bedauern feststellen müssen, dass die Tastatur nicht mit deutschem Layout zu bekommen ist. 
Na ja, relativ viel Kohle gespart, aber irgendwie hatte ich mich schon in das Teil verguckt. Schade.


----------



## gh0st76 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

MF2 Layout? Welche meinst denn jetzt?


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

MF2-Layout nennt man das Standardlayout, das PC-Tastaturen üblicherweise haben, mit Cursor- und Nummernblock. 
Bei ActiveKey heißt die Decktastatur AK-B8000. Es haben sich wohl nicht genug Interessenten hier im Lande für die Tastatur gefunden, so dass sich eine Auflage mit deutschem Layout nicht gelohnt hat.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> MF2-Layout nennt man das Standardlayout, das PC-Tastaturen üblicherweise haben, mit Cursor- und Nummernblock.
> Bei ActiveKey heißt die Decktastatur AK-B8000. Es haben sich wohl nicht genug Interessenten hier im Lande für die Tastatur gefunden, so dass sich eine Auflage mit deutschem Layout nicht gelohnt hat.


 
Sag doch einfach die Legend.  Stimmt. In einem Forum hat mal einer von ActiveKey gefragt ob sich Leute für die Legend mit DE Layout interessieren. Leider war die Nachfrage dafür zu gering.


----------



## OctoCore (26. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Im Computerbase-Forum? 
Kann ich auch ein wenig verstehen. 200 Tacken für eine (optisch) schlichte Tastatur ohne die üblichen Gamergimmicks (außer der Beleuchtung) führen bei vielen Leuten zu Schluckbeschwerden. 
Ich bin auch nicht Krösus. Aber nach 11 Jahren mit meiner Cherry weiß ich, was ich langfristig von einer soliden Tastatur habe.
Nach dem Wochenende werde ich mal ins Dorf gehen und schauen, obs da im örtlichen Saturn die Razer mit Cherry-Tasten gibt. Wenn ja, mal testen, wie sie sich so anfühlt. Obwohl ich eigentlich trotz Razer-Maus ne Razer-Allergie habe.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Naja. Ich hab für meine 82er 165 Euro bezahlt. Mir wäre der Preis von über 200 Euro bei einer Legend egal. Ich weiß was ich dafür bekomme. Die Black Widow ist nur eine veränderte Ione Scorpius.  Da würde ich dann lieber gucken ob man nicht das Original bekommt. Vor allem da es in letzter Zeit gerne Probleme mit der BW gibt. Typisch Razer halt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

die haben auch hier im forum nachgefragt und bei bei hwluxx auch wenn ich mich recht entsinne, es kamen insgesamt glaube ich <20 leute zusammen die eine haben wollten, dannach wurde die reihe nicht portiert 
und ich hätte mir anstelle der kleinen auch die große gekauft, des lohnt sich langfristig gesehen


----------



## gh0st76 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die 82er macht auch nichts anderes als die Legend. Nur das die halt um einiges kompakter ist und somit mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch ist.  
Das Problem ist, dass sich bei 20 Leuten die Produktion nicht lohnt. Eigentlich gibts die Déck Tastaturen nicht mit DE Layout. ActiveKey lässt die auf eigene Kosten produzieren. Bei 20 Legend wäre die Produktion der Keycaps schon zu teuer.


----------



## koxbox (26. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> bei hwluxx auch wenn ich mich recht entsinne


 
Wüsste nicht dass es bei hwl so einen Thread gegeben hat, im cb-forum aber definitiv. 
Mittlerweile dürftte die nachfrage danach aber sehr angestiegen sein....auch wenn höchstens nur ein halbes jahr dazwischen liegt.
Ich selbst hab bereits zwei mechas in Eigen, ne dritte (dann beleuchtet) ist nur ne frage der zeit.

Kommt aber davon, weil ich davor nur mit drecksqualität hantiert hab und auf der roccat-und logitechwelle mitgeschwommen bin, mittlerweile weiß ich die mechas zu schätzen


----------



## gh0st76 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



koxbox schrieb:


> Kommt aber davon, weil ich davor nur mit drecksqualität hantiert hab und auf der roccat-und logitechwelle mitgeschwommen bin, mittlerweile weiß ich die mechas zu schätzen


 
Ja. Wenn man das erste mal von einer Logitech oder Roccat Tastatur auf eine mechanische umsteigt, dann ist das eine ganz andere Welt. Einfach der bessere Anschlag, besseres ansprechen der Tasten. Dazu dann die Qualität die Roccat oder Logitech nicht haben. 

Hab auch 2 mechanische hier. Eine alte K1 und meine Déck. Aber Nummer 3 und 4 sind schon in Planung.


----------



## OctoCore (27. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die Black Widow ist nur eine veränderte Ione Scorpius.


Ah, gut zu wissen


> ... Vor allem da es in letzter Zeit gerne Probleme mit der BW gibt. Typisch Razer halt.


Das wird wohl kaum an der Mechanik liegen.
Na, ich will sie ja auch nicht kaufen, nur mal angucken und -fühlen. 
Ich steh auch nicht so auf Hochglanzplastik im Allgemeinen und bei einer Tastatur ist das praktisch ein _no go._
Außerdem ist es eine Razer. Razer -> normale Hardware + Razerlogo -> überteuerte Preise.
Und wenn sie die Blue-Taster hat, die mit angeblichen Klick, muss ich das mal antesten.
Die Blues in meiner G80er Cherry klicken nicht. Deshalb war ich nach dem Studieren der Daten über die verschiedenen Cherry-Taster etwas irritiert.


----------



## koxbox (27. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es eine Razer. Razer -> normale Hardware + Razerlogo -> überteuerte Preise.
> Und wenn sie die Blue-Taster hat, die mit angeblichen Klick, muss ich das mal antesten.


 
Wundert mich sowieso, warum man in eine "ausgewiesene" Gamertastatur freiwillig Blues reinpflanzt, wird wohl razer´s geheimnis bleiben
Zumindest nach einigen Leveln in Crysis2 machen Blues beim Zocken null sinn, das Game spielt sich mit MXblacks einfach viel besser


----------



## gh0st76 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Razer sagt ja das die lange nachgeforscht haben welche Switches zum spielen die besten sind. Aber ich denke mal eher das die bei Ione einfach die Tastatur eingekauft haben und die blues günstiger waren. 

@OctoCore. 

Ob das blues sind kann man ganz leicht feststellen. Einfach mal eine Keycap abziehen. Wenn der Stift darunter blau ist, dann ist es eine blue. Kann mir aber auch vorstellen das die blues ab einem bestimmten Alter einfach nicht mehr klicken.


----------



## LaLeLu (27. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jo, die Blues haben eigentlich eine Lebensdauer von 20Mio. Anschlaegen, danach sollen sie sich wie Lineare anfuehlen.


----------



## OctoCore (27. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ob das blues sind kann man ganz leicht feststellen.



 Yo, danke für den Tip. Ich musste in den letzten Jahren schon mal ab und an eine Kappe lüften, schon allein aus Dekontaminationsgründen. Ist schon blau, hat aber noch nie geklickt, noch nicht einmal am ersten Tag. Ansonsten ist das Teil schon original, kein Hongkong-Nachbau. 

Ja ja... Razer hat bei jedem Teil, das sie anpreisen, lange geforscht. In den geheimen Razer-Labors, versteckt unter Supermans Festung der Einsamkeit.
Mann, die Nasen machen immer ein riesiges Fass auf für ihr Gerümpel und tun fast so, als hätten sie's erfunden.
Na, ein paar gute Teile haben sie schon herausgebracht, das muss man ihnen lassen.


----------



## LaLeLu (27. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Soetwas nennt man Marketing. Wenn man weiss wie, wieso sollte man es nicht machen? Wir sind ja dumm genug es zu glauben.


----------



## gh0st76 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ja ja... Razer hat bei jedem Teil, das sie anpreisen, lange geforscht. In den geheimen Razer-Labors, versteckt unter Supermans Festung der Einsamkeit.
> Mann, die Nasen machen immer ein riesiges Fass auf für ihr Gerümpel und tun fast so, als hätten sie's erfunden.
> Na, ein paar gute Teile haben sie schon herausgebracht, das muss man ihnen lassen.


 
 Stimmt. Roccat hat sich bei Razer ja viel abgeschaut vom Marketing. Quasi ist Razer der Jedi und Roccat der Padawan. Von Roccat gab es ja auch stellenweise Sprüche wo man nicht wusste ob man lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ach ja... Roccat. Die sind auch putzig. Die wollten doch mal eine Wundertastatur auf den Markt bringen. Die hatte 2009, als ich zuletzt danach geguckt hab, schon über ein Jahr Verspätung. Hab den Namen vergessen. Vaio? Okay, das ist Sony... aber so ähnlich.


----------



## gh0st76 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Valo. Ja. Die ist dann auch irgendwann mal raus gekommen. Aber so richtig gut ist die auch nicht. Halt Rubberdome, miese Qualität, wenn die Beleuchtung eingeschaltet ist pfeift das Teil und so weiter.  Genau wie das Headset von denen. Beides durfte ich mal bei einem Kumpel testen. So was grottiges hatte ich lange nicht gesehen. Die erste Kone hatte ich ja auch selber. So um die 5 mal.


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ja, genau die, danke. Okay, noch ein Plastikteil mit Gummieinlage. Schade, die Optik fand ich damals recht ansprechend. Eher schlicht und nicht dieses Taiwan-Barock-Design der Gamer-Logitechs. Was gibts denn da zu pfeifen? Haben die etwa CCLs als Beleuchtung genommen? 
Ich werd mal nach der Valo googlen, wenn ich Langeweile habe.


----------



## gh0st76 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Keine Ahnung was da pfeift. Weiß auch nicht ob die heutigen Modelle noch pfeifen oder nicht. Fand nur damals die Antwort vom Roccat Support lustig. Wenn die Tastatur bei eingeschalteter Beleuchtung pfeift dann soll man diese entweder runter drehen oder ganz ausschalten.


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Eine Antwort von geradezu bestechender Logik!


----------



## gh0st76 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Klar. Dafür kauf ich mir doch eine beleuchtete Tastatur. Damit ich die Beleuchtung ausschalte.  Sonst hätte ich mir auch eine normale Tastatur kaufen können.


----------



## OctoCore (31. März 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So, ich habe mal meiner eigenen Tastatur auf den Zahn gefühlt, anstatt nach anderen Ausschau zu halten.
Ich hab doch'n Klick. Habs nur nie bemerkt. 
Ich kenne noch alte Tastaturen mit Klick. Den hört man noch zwei Büros weiter (na gut, nur wenn die Türen offen stehen - vor längerer Zeit im Job hatte ich mir mal ein originales IBM-Hackbrett aus der großen Kiste im Keller geholt und nach nicht allzulanger Zeit wieder zurückgebracht, aufgrund allgemeiner Proteste), während der Klick in den MX-Blues meiner Tastatur so subtil ist, dass man ihn im Grunde nur raushört, wenn man eine Taste einzeln und laaaaaaaangsam drückt. Dann fühlt man ihn auch. Nur ich habs nie bemerkt, weil ich immer drauflos hämmere, als gäbs kein Morgen.
Ein paar der selten benutzten Tasten sind noch recht frisch, da kann ich das Klickfeeling nachvollziehen. Im Schreibmaschinen-Feld ist es im Lauf der Jahre wohl verdunstet.
Das ist also nicht so dramatisch mit dem >Klick<, falls jemand dadurch abgeschreckt sein sollte. Es ist aus dem normalen >Klack< bei Betätigung einer mechanischen Tastatur kaum heraus zu hören.


----------



## xEbo (1. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Zum Thema Klick: Ich hab eine Zowie und die ist im Vergleich zu meiner alten Folientasta doch lauter aber nicht nervig laut. Ob mans im nächsten Zimmer noch hören kann weiß ich nicht da mein Mitbewohner sich noch nicht beschwert hat. Der Anschlag ist aber bei weitem besser als alles was ich vorher hatte. Daher nehm ich die "Lautstärke" gern in Kauf 

Zumal man ja nicht draufhauen muss wie Sau dass da nen Buchstabe rauskommt. Das Feedback der Tasten ist einfach awsome! Vollkommen zufrieden und ich empfehle jedem der das nötige Kleingeld hat: LCD Displays, Beleuchtung etc. etc. schöne Gimmicks. Doch eigentlich tippt man nur auf ner Tastatur. Ich hatte lange eine G15 die ja nicht gerade billig war aber ich hab das LCD kaum genutzt und die Makrotasten noch weniger. Das einzige was ich je brauchen konnte waren die Mediatasten. Die hat meine Zowie auch und darüberhinaus ist es einfach wunderbar drauf zu tippen.


----------



## evilass (1. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



xEbo schrieb:


> Zum Thema Klick: Ich hab eine Zowie und die ist im Vergleich zu meiner alten Folientasta doch lauter aber nicht nervig laut. Ob mans im nächsten Zimmer noch hören kann weiß ich nicht da mein Mitbewohner sich noch nicht beschwert hat. Der Anschlag ist aber bei weitem besser als alles was ich vorher hatte. Daher nehm ich die "Lautstärke" gern in Kauf
> 
> Zumal man ja nicht draufhauen muss wie Sau dass da nen Buchstabe rauskommt. Das Feedback der Tasten ist einfach awsome! Vollkommen zufrieden und ich empfehle jedem der das nötige Kleingeld hat: LCD Displays, Beleuchtung etc. etc. schöne Gimmicks. Doch eigentlich tippt man nur auf ner Tastatur. Ich hatte lange eine G15 die ja nicht gerade billig war aber ich hab das LCD kaum genutzt und die Makrotasten noch weniger. Das einzige was ich je brauchen konnte waren die Mediatasten. Die hat meine Zowie auch und darüberhinaus ist es einfach wunderbar drauf zu tippen.


 
Ich als Theardersteller habe die Zowie ja auch schon jetzt seit einiger Zeit. Auf der Arbeit habe ich eine Cherry mit den Black MX, auch jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit. Und vorher war alles eine G15. Fazit nach den Wochen / Monaten: Die Zowie ist toll, braune MX-Switches sind toll. Schwarze sind ok, aber das schreiben macht auf den Braunen doch mehr Spaß


----------



## s|n|s (10. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Warum hat der Thread kein Sticky?  Bitte einmal anpinnen


----------



## koxbox (10. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Warum hat der Thread kein Sticky?  Bitte einmal anpinnen


 
Ganz klar, weil Roccat und Logitech keine mechanische Tastaturen anbieten.
Wie könnte man sowas redaktionell verantworten, ist ja Geschäftsschädigend


----------



## gh0st76 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



koxbox schrieb:


> Ganz klar, weil Roccat und Logitech keine mechanische Tastaturen anbieten.
> Wie könnte man sowas redaktionell verantworten, ist ja Geschäftsschädigend


 

Aber ich befürchte du hast recht.


----------



## evilass (11. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Aber irgendwie ist es doch schön zu wissen, dass man keine Kommerztastatur hat, sollen die Rubberdomes doch oben in der Top10 stehen, l33t sind die dafür noch lange nicht


----------



## gh0st76 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie ist es doch schön zu wissen, dass man keine Kommerztastatur hat, sollen die Rubberdomes doch oben in der Top10 stehen, l33t sind die dafür noch lange nicht


 
Stimmt. Man bekommt halt ne 0815 Rubberdome Tastatur wo viel Spielerei dran verbaut ist zu einem zu hohen Preis. Kann eh nicht verstehen wie sich Leute ne G19 kaufen können. Nur wegen Display und den ganzen Kram? Dafür hat das Ding dann einen Anschlag wie eine 10 Euro Tastatur vom Wühltisch.


----------



## s|n|s (11. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ist noch jemand für Sticky? Bringt das was, wenn man das hier reinschreibt?


----------



## s|n|s (16. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sticky?


----------



## Veriquitas (17. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ja ich auch und mechanische Tastaturen sind laut und deswegen sind mechanische Tastaturen geil. Ich würde gern die Blackwidow haben aber der Preis ist echt zu hoch, 100 Euro wäre ich bereit zu zahlen mit Beleuchtung aber ohne ,ne man.


----------



## OctoCore (17. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Sticky?



Sticky!


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hoch damit !!!!


----------



## danomat (19. April 2011)

Sticky

Ich wart auf qpad und mionix z60. Eine von beiden wird's. 
USB Hub + sound + Beleuchtung.


----------



## gh0st76 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich wäre auch für Sticky. Wird genug über die 0815 Tastaturen von Logitech, Roccat und Co berichtet. Zeit das mal die richtigen Tastaturen nach oben kommen.


----------



## netheral (21. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

*Vote 4 Sticks*

Hätte vor ein paar Monaten nicht gedacht, dass es etwas besseres als eine Logitech G11 geben könnte. Wenn ich jetzt auf meiner Celeritas tippe weiss ich: Es gibt sogar etwas, gegen das die G11 einfach ein Haufen Plastikschrott ist. 

Die Cherry Browns sind legendär, finde ich. OK, der Preis ist gesalzen und mich ärgert, dass die Tastatur dafür nicht einmal eine Höhenverstellung mitbringt. Aber wie heißt es doch so schön: Selbst ist der Modder, da wird sich eine Möglichkeit finden lassen ,die "höher zu legen". Zum Beispiel mit kleinen Ecken aus Holz. Oder irgendwas anderem.
Die "Beschleunigung" brauche ich persönlich auch nicht. Aber die Medientasten ergeben total den Sinn und beweisen, dass man für sowas nicht 100 Tasten braucht. Außer Lauter, Leiser und Mute habe ich eh noch nie etwas gebraucht. Die Makrotasten der G11 fand ich immer unerreichbar im Gefecht und habe sie nie genutzt. Die Beleuchtung war zwar da aber mir egal, da ich eh nie in totaler Dunkelheit vor dem PC sitze, da das meinen Augen nicht antun möchte. Das Teil ist die Reduzierung auf das Wesentliche. Aber sowas von, da ist jeder Tastendruck ein volltreffer. Sogar in WoW hat sich mein Spiel durch die Tastatur verbessert.
Könnte - bis auf die fehlende Höhenverstellung - echt ein Loblied auf die Tastatur singen. Zowie hat verstanden, worauf es ankommt, finde ich. Auch wenn der Preis schon krass ist. Wenn ich aber vergleiche: Eine G11-Taste macht so 5 Mio Anschläge mit, dann ist sie idr. kaputt. So ein Cherry Switch kommt rund auf das 10-fache davon. D.h. die Logitech müsste, sofern man die Zowie gut behandelt und sie anderweitig nicht himmelt, 10 - 15 Euro kosten, um auf lange Sicht ein besseres P/L Verhältnis aufzuweisen... Wenn man es von der Seite betrachtet, ist die Tastatur preislich durchaus im Rahmen.

BTW: Weiss jemand von euch, wo man hier zu Lande "Caps" für die Tastatur bekommt?
Denn ein Problem hat die Cerelitas: Die Beschriftung verblasst schon nach kurzer Zeit extrem. Ich denke, sie wird sich nicht lösen, sondern nur grau werden, aber ich würde einfach die Tastatur durch ein paar andersfarbige Caps etc. etwas auflockern. Und da es sowas in den USA an allen Ecken gibt: Hat auch ein deutscher Shop die Caps im Angebot? Müssten ja eigentlich problemlos auf die Switches passen, da alle Cherry Switches mit diesem "Kreuz" sind.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand dazu einen Link hätte. 

/edit: BTW 0815 Tastaturen: Irgendwie faszinierend, was für Kommentare man von Nutzern der bekannten Gamertastaturen bekommt, wenn man denen sagt, auf was man tippt. Kommentare wie "mehr als 10 Euro ist das Teil nicht wert" und "sieht hässlich aus" geben sich die Klinke in die Hand. Über die hohen Tasten wird auch geschimpft. Geht es den Meisten wirklich nur noch um Design? Bei der Roccat Kone kann man tausende Farben einstellen, das Logo vieler Razer Mäuse pulsiert in der jeweiligen Farbe. Die neuen Logitech Bretter kann man in x-verschiedenen Farben einstellen. Mal ehrlich: Braucht es sowas?


----------



## koxbox (21. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



netheral schrieb:


> BTW: Weiss jemand von euch, wo man hier zu Lande "Caps" für die Tastatur bekommt?
> Denn ein Problem hat die Cerelitas: Die Beschriftung verblasst schon nach kurzer Zeit extrem. Ich denke, sie wird sich nicht lösen, sondern nur grau werden, aber ich würde einfach die Tastatur durch ein paar andersfarbige Caps etc. etwas auflockern. Und da es sowas in den USA an allen Ecken gibt: Hat auch ein deutscher Shop die Caps im Angebot? Müssten ja eigentlich problemlos auf die Switches passen, da alle Cherry Switches mit diesem "Kreuz" sind.
> 
> Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand dazu einen Link hätte.
> ...


 
Ich zweifle dran , dass Zowie Keycaps einzeln vertickt , die rechnen eher nicht damit dass man die wechselt, zumindest wäre mir kein Laden bekannt der passende (variieren ja in Größe je nach keyboard) Celeritas-Keycaps verkauft. Du könntest natürlich auch riskieren und dir ein Filco-Keyset bei The Keyboard Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the UK ordern, betonung auf riskieren....kann ja sein, dass die Dinger dann nicht passen. Hab mir heut selbst Rote WASD Keys und nen roten ESC-Key aus Langeweile dort bestellt


----------



## gh0st76 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



netheral schrieb:


> BTW 0815 Tastaturen: Irgendwie faszinierend, was für Kommentare man von Nutzern der bekannten Gamertastaturen bekommt, wenn man denen sagt, auf was man tippt. Kommentare wie "mehr als 10 Euro ist das Teil nicht wert" und "sieht hässlich aus" geben sich die Klinke in die Hand. Über die hohen Tasten wird auch geschimpft. Geht es den Meisten wirklich nur noch um Design? Bei der Roccat Kone kann man tausende Farben einstellen, das Logo vieler Razer Mäuse pulsiert in der jeweiligen Farbe. Die neuen Logitech Bretter kann man in x-verschiedenen Farben einstellen. Mal ehrlich: Braucht es sowas?


 
Die ganzen Logitech, Razer und Roccat Tastaturen sind nichts anderes als 10 Euro Standardbretter mit Bling Bling dran. Bei dem was am wichtigsten ist wird gespart. Aber Hauptsache sieht aus wie die Brücke der Enterprise und man kann das Teil als Discokugel nehmen.


----------



## OctoCore (22. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Naja... für die Hersteller ist das fast so gut, wie Geld selber drucken.
Eine 10€-Tastatur mit 5€-Elektronik pimpen und schon kann man das gute Stück für 100€+ auf die dankbare "Enthusiast"-Gemeinde loslassen. 
So zynisch kann man überhaupt nicht sein, wie das wahre Leben wirklich ist.


----------



## evilass (22. April 2011)

Wie recht Du hast


----------



## gh0st76 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Naja... für die Hersteller ist das fast so gut, wie Geld selber drucken.
> Eine 10€-Tastatur mit 5€-Elektronik pimpen und schon kann man das gute Stück für 100€+ auf die dankbare "Enthusiast"-Gemeinde loslassen.
> So zynisch kann man überhaupt nicht sein, wie das wahre Leben wirklich ist.


 

Da sagst du was. Ich weiß nicht ob du das Präsentationsvideo von Razer gesehen hast. War auch leicht lächerlich wie Razer die BlackWidow hingestellt haben. 5 Jahre haben die daran gearbeitet.  Nur blöd das die das Grundgerüst der Tastatur eingekauft haben und da nur leichte änderungen dran vorgenommen haben.


----------



## OctoCore (22. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du das Präsentationsvideo von Razer gesehen hast.


Öh, nein, aber das finde ich wahrscheinlich auf deren Webpräsenz, falls mir der Sinn danach steht.
Ja, gut ... die hauen so tierisch auf den Putz, das es wirklich schon lächerlich ist. Oder der Satire-Effekt ist beabsichtigt, könnte ja auch sein. 
Ist ja nicht alles schlecht von Razer (nur das meiste, zumindest für das Geld), meine Razer-Maus hab' ich ganz doll lieb, die ist von der Form wie für mich gemacht ... leider gibt es das Design nicht mehr, schnief.


> Nur blöd das die das Grundgerüst der Tastatur eingekauft haben und da nur leichte änderungen dran vorgenommen haben.


Okay, aber besser gut geklaut als schlecht (oder billig) selber gemacht. Wenigstens hat man jetzt die Auswahl zwischen der "echten" Tastatur und der Variante "Jetzt neu: Mit Razer-Geschmack!"


----------



## gh0st76 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Öh, nein, aber das finde ich wahrscheinlich auf deren Webpräsenz, falls mir der Sinn danach steht.
> Ja, gut ... die hauen so tierisch auf den Putz, das es wirklich schon lächerlich ist. Oder der Satire-Effekt ist beabsichtigt, könnte ja auch sein.


 
Satire ist das eher bei den Werbesprüchen von Roccat. Nur traurig das sowas von denen ernst gemeint ist.  Aber springen ja genug Kiddies auf die Werbung von denen an.

Aber ich finde das doch lächerlich von Razer das die bei der Präsentation irgendwas von der ersten beleuchteten, mechanischen Gamingtastatur faseln. Da gab es schon Firmen die um ein paar Jahre früher sowas rausgebracht haben. Das Problem ist nur, das man das Grundgerüst der Black Widow in den USA schon für knapp 70 - 80 Dollar bekommt. Einmal ohne Beleuchtung und einmal mit Beleuchtung. Ione will die Scorpius ja auch in Deutschland rausbringen. Die wird dann um einiges günstiger werden als die Razer Bretter.


----------



## koxbox (22. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das lächerliche ist ja die Tatsache, dass Razer sich da praktisch mit fremden Lorbeeren schmückt. Die BW ist ja nicht mal deren Produkt , sondern vielmehr eine umgelabelte Ione.
Ich schwärme momentan sowieso von anderen Keyboards, die KBC Poker ist ja ein Traum....  KBC Poker : Keyboard Porn


----------



## gh0st76 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die sieht fast aus wie ein HHKB. Nice.


----------



## netheral (23. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn ich nicht zum Zocken quasi auf F-Tasten ohne Modifier angewiesen wäre, würde ich jetzt sabbernd vor der Kiste hochen. Sehr edel. Wenns sich genau so gut tippt, wie ich glaube, dann .
Obwohl auch die Celeritas 100x edler ist als diese Billigbretter von einer Marke, von der ich neuerdings weiss, dass bei Mäusen auch gerne mal breits im Neuzustand ein schicker Zufallsgenerator verbaut ist, ob das Mausrad reagiert oder es sein lässt. 

Zu den Caps: Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass alle caps passen dürften, die es für mechanische Tastaturen gibt. Die Switches sind ja auch immer die gleichen, zumindest die Befestigung müsste hinhauen.
Naja, obwohl: Die Größe der Tasten kann ja durchaus minimal variieren. Naja, insgesamt ist es ja auch egal, ob die Tasten leicht blass werden. So lange die Beschriftung da bleibt, ist alles im Grünen.
Fände Grau sogar noch chicker als Weiß. 
Nur finde ich etwas blöd, dass das so an einer Stelle der Tastatur ist.

Und, egal was ihr denkt, ich möchte gerne w, a, s, d und Esc in Rot haben.  So richtig für Geeks.  Daher die Caps.


----------



## OctoCore (23. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon... ein paar nette Caps für meine langweilige Cherry. 
Aber die nehmen ja ein Schweinegeld für so ein Plastikteilchen.
Nee, da tausche ich lieber gleich die Tastatur komplett.


----------



## koxbox (23. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



netheral schrieb:


> Und, egal was ihr denkt, ich möchte gerne w, a, s, d und Esc in Rot haben.  So richtig für Geeks.  Daher die Caps.


 
Die für meine Filco müssten die Tage aus England antanzen, 20 Pfund musst ich dafür blechen, ich uppe mal Bilder hoch wenns soweit ist


----------



## netheral (23. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Autsch. ^^ Ist das jetzt die komplette Tastenserie oder sind das nur einige bestimmte?

Finde allgemein dass hierzulande mechanische Tastaturen ein zu extremes Schattendasein fristen. Und das obwohl die meisten nach dem 1. Tippen auf so einem Teil direkt verliebt sind.


----------



## koxbox (23. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



netheral schrieb:


> Autsch. ^^ Ist das jetzt die komplette Tastenserie oder sind das nur einige bestimmte?
> 
> Finde allgemein dass hierzulande mechanische Tastaturen ein zu extremes Schattendasein fristen. Und das obwohl die meisten nach dem 1. Tippen auf so einem Teil direkt verliebt sind.


 
WASD + Esc + Keypuller 

Sie fristen NOCH ein Schattendasein, werden aber immer beliebter. Eigentlich waren sie ja nur in den 90ern nicht da, weil man da aus kostengründen komplett auf rubberdomes gesetzt hat.
Wird Zeit die "alte" Technik wieder zum Standard zu machen, dann wirds auch günstiger mit jedem Hersteller der dazukommt


----------



## netheral (23. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Autsch, der Preis ist wirklich volle Kanne in die Magengegend. Aber bei den mechanischen ist ja eh alles ein wenig exklusiver. 

Darf ich fragen, wo du die Keys her hast? Bei dem Preis vergeht mir zwar jede Bestellwut, aber mich würde interessieren, wo ich im Notall Caps beziehen kann.


----------



## koxbox (23. April 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



netheral schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wo du die Keys her hast? Bei dem Preis vergeht mir zwar jede Bestellwut, aber mich würde interessieren, wo ich im Notall Caps beziehen kann.


 
The Keyboard Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the UK
Ist europaweit so ziemlich die Topadresse, wenns um keyboards geht, hab von denen auch meine Filco.


----------



## evilass (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich habe bei Mionix mal angefragt, wie denn das DE Tastaturlayout aussehen wird, wenn die beleuchtete, Black-MX Tastatur mitte Juni erscheint. Es ist das gleiche Layout wie bei den meisten, sprich also nicht so wie die SteelSeries G6v2 wo rechts unten die Shift-Taste kleiner ist etc. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## netheral (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gibt es eigentlich schon Informationen zum Release der X-Armor in Deutschland? Man hat davon Ende letzten Jahres gelesen. Irgendwo stand, dass jemand per E-Mail die Antwort vom Hersteller bekommen hätte, dass der Hersteller nur noch am Verpackungsdesign sei.  Aha...
Jetzt ist ca. ein halbes Jahr rum und man hört immer noch nix. Wird wohl eng in Deutschland, oder gibts aktuellere Infos?

Würde gerne die Celeritas an den 2. PC verfrachten und das Schätzchen hier als Haupttastatur hinstellen. Ich mag die Blues einfach inkl. dem Geräusch etc.


----------



## s|n|s (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



netheral schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Informationen zum Release der X-Armor in Deutschland?



Hab schon den dritten Thread gelesen, in dem jemand mehrere eingebaute Fehler seiner fabrikneuen Xarmor bemängelt. Der krasseste Bug ist der hier. Dann gibts noch den, zusätzlich geben die LEDs auf (links). Und LEDs halten ewig. Liegt also an schlechter Verarbeitung.


hier gibts noch mehr über Bugs und Verarbeitunsgfehler von Xarmor und Blackwidow

Vielleicht kann man Xarmor oder Blackwidow in ein paar Jahren kaufen, wenn die Kinderkrankheiten behoben sind.

Die einzig interressante mechanische mit Beleuchtung bleibt also Mionix. Und das dauert noch etwas, bis die ersten Reviews kommen.


----------



## TheReal (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Lol und ich dachte ich würde immer schlechte Produkte erwischen. Es ist teilweiße schon erbärmlich wie schlecht zum Teil diverse hochpreisige Tastaturen etc. sind.


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Viel kann das aber nicht sein an der Xarmor. Da steht vermutlich nur ein Stück Kunststoff über was man ohne Probleme wegschneiden oder wegfeilen kann.


----------



## s|n|s (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Viel kann das aber nicht sein an der Xarmor. Da steht vermutlich nur ein Stück Kunststoff über was man ohne Probleme wegschneiden oder wegfeilen kann.


 
Gibts dann noch Garantie?


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Gibts dann noch Garantie?


 
Dafür schraubt man die Tastatur ja nicht auf. Denke also mal ja. Aber wie man bei GH lesen kann hatte da einer das gleiche Problem bei der BW und das hat sich von selbst erledigt.


----------



## banthen (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

was denn atm die billigste tastatur mit cherry browns? oder hat sich da nix getan im letzten jahr.  
lautere kannich freundin nicht antun ~


----------



## evilass (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die billigsten Braunen weiß ich gerade nicht, aber die clear sind ähnlich und da gibts die hier: Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-2, PS/2 & USB, DE | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## s|n|s (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



banthen schrieb:


> was denn atm die billigste tastatur mit cherry browns? oder hat sich da nix getan im letzten jahr.
> lautere kannich freundin nicht antun ~



hat sich nix getan.
Neu:
Cherry MX Braun: G80-3000 LQCDE Alternate Keybo ungefähr 65,-€

auch mechanisch, flach, ohne Nummernblock, Cherry ML-Schalter: G84 ungefähr 55,-€


----------



## Spinal (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

In der Übersicht fehlt die Meka G1. Die ist auch in der aktuellen PCGH drin. Ich glaube das ist auch irgendwas umgelabeltes, aber das stört mich nicht. Habe sie mir geholt, finde nur den Preis schon recht hoch.

Habe auch eine Black Widow Ultimate, beide Tastaturen erst seit kurzem, bin aber mit beiden sehr zufrieden.

Die Black Widow habe ich aber am Arbeitsrechner zum tippen. Verstehe auch nicht den Sinn mit dem 3KRO und MX Blues an einer Spieletastatur, aber ich mag sie. Sie wirkt aber tatsächlich schlechter verarbeitet als die Meka G1.
Die ist eine kleines solides Klötzchen. Wenig extras, aber scheinbar sehr gut verarbeitet. Zum gamen sind die MX Blacks echt gut geeignet und auch das tippen gefällt mir. Habe aber noch nie MX Browns ausprobiert.

Ich wünschte nur, die Tastaturen wären umgekehrt, NKRO und MX Blacks an der Black Widow, MX Blues an der Meka, weil ich diese lieber am Arbeitsrechner hätte und die Black Widow gut zu meinem Spielerechner passen würde. Man könnte glatt überlegen die Black Widow wieder weg zu geben und eine günstige Cherry zu holen. Aber dafür gefällt sie mir zu gut, bis auf den Hochglanz Mist.

Bin aber mal gespannt wie es auf längere Sicht so sein wird. Auch ob die Tastaturen abgesehn von den Cherry Switches qualitativ hochwertig sind und zum Beispiel die Beschriftung hält. Auf der anderen Seite denke ich, werde ich keine Tastatur so ewig lange haben, aber wer weiß.

Umgestiegen bin ich übrigens von einer Logitech G15, ich fand die nicht schlecht. Finde ich auch nach wie vor nicht. Klar ist das schon ein großer Unterschied beim tippen und so, aber ganz so schlimm wie es immer dargestellt wird, ist es nicht.
Hatte jetzt nen Kumpel hier und ihm die Tastaturen gezeigt, er fand das nicht so überwältigend und hat sich eine Logitech G510 gekauft.

Gab es nicht mal ne Deck Legend mit deutschem Layout?

bye
Spinal


----------



## OctoCore (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Na ja... rein optisch gehört die Meka aus meiner Sicht eher zu den Langweilern. 
Das hat natürlich nichts mit ihren sonstigen Qualitäten zu tun. Wenn schon eine Tastatur ohne Leuchtbrimborium, dann eher sowas wie 6Gv2 - schön kompakt und platzsparend. Aber die 6G hat ihre Layoutmacken - die ideale Tastatur gibt es wohl nicht.
Mit MX-Blues zum Spielen hätte ich keine Probleme - im Gegenteil, ich nutze seit über zehn Jahren eh nichts anderes.
Aber Beleuchtung muss sein.  Ich sehe mich am Ende doch noch dem Dealer next to me die 130 Euronen für die Razer BWU in die Pfoten drücken. Ein kleiner Aufenthalt der Nervglanzoberschale in einer gut mit Lösungsmittel eingenebelten Lackierkabine sollte eigentlich auf Dauer für gleichmäßige Mattigkeit sorgen. Und die Garantie verdunsten lassen. Aber man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Spinal (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Meka G1 könnte man als Langweilig bezeichnen, aber mir gefällt das schlichte und puristische Design. Aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso die 6Gv2 dann eher was für dich wäre wegen der Kompaktheit, die Meka G1 ist doch kleiner. Die 6Gv2 wirkt vielleicht kompakter weil sie abgerudnete Ecken hat und die Kante unten etwas länger raussteht.

Hier die Maße laut PCGH (BxTxH):

Meka G1: 430x40x160mm
    6Gv2:  480x43x183mm

Hatte auch die 6Gv2 im Visier aber trotz des deutlich höheren Preises die Meka genommen. Nach meiner Recherche soll sie etwas besser verarbeitet sein, hat eine Handballenauflage und Hauptgrund war eigentlich die kurze Shift Taste bei der 6Gv2.

bye
Spinal


----------



## OctoCore (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Sache mit der Shift-Taste ist für mich auch das K.O.-Kriterium gegen die 6G.

Schaun wir uns mal die Bilder an.
Die Tasten haben Normgröße. Um das eigentliche Tastenfeld (das bei beiden ähnlich breit und hoch ist, wie man anhand der Funktionstastenanordnung sieht, bei der 6G scheint der Abstand  zwischen dem Feld mit dem Cursorblock usw. zur eigentlichen Tastatur und dem Numpad ein wenig größer zu sein - das sind aber nie und nimmer zusammen 5 cm) herum haben beide Tastaturen nicht mehr viel, nur einen ganz schmalen Rahmen - bis auf die Meka, die unten die Auflage hat.
Da hat die 6G auch nur den Minimalrahmen.
Woher kommen die angeblich 50 mm mehr Breite der 6G?
Die Tiefe (okay, in der PCGH ist das als Höhe angegeben, meiner Meinung nach wäre Tiefe richtiger) der Tastataturen ist bei der Meka mit 160 mm angegeben.
Wie kommen die darauf?
Du hast sie - also kannst du auch sagen, wie tief sie wirklich ist. Kann man die Auflage abnehmen? 
Mit Auflage sind das doch mehr als 160 mm. Ich würde behaupten, dass die 183 mm der 6G eher zur Meka passen.
Meine G80 hat keine Auflage, verschwendet aber über den Funktionstasten jede Menge Platz. Messe ich aber 5 Millimeter oberhalb der F-Tasten bis zur Vorderkante, komme ich auf 160 mm, obwohl der Rahmen unterhalb der Tastenreihe mit Space dicker ist als bei der 6G - aber schmaler als bei der Celeritas.
Links und rechts ist der Rahmen bei meiner G80 auch viel fetter als bei der Meka, der 6G und der Celeritas - über 15 mm pro Seite. Gesamtbreite ist 470 mm. Nie im Leben ist die 6G 480 mm breit.

Tja, die angegebenen Maße stimmen hinten und vorne nicht. Die sind einfach nicht plausibel. 
Nur beim Model M kommt die Sache wirklich hin - da passt alles wie die Faust aufs Auge. 

Nachtrag: Was mich an der Meka eigentlich stört, ist die Handballenauflage. Hätte sie da auch nur den schmalen Rahmen, wäre sie perfekt - von der fehlenden Beleuchtung mal abgesehen.
Ich ziehe schlichtes design in der regel auch vor. Hätte ich sonst noch meine Cherry? 
Das ist aber Meckern auf höchstem Niveau - ich bezweifle nicht, dass die Meka eine tolle Tastatur ist.
Ich habs eben nicht so mit den integrierten Auflagen - die 6Gv2 hat ja die große Schwester mit der riesigen integrierten Auflage: Die würde ich nicht einmal geschenkt nehmen, obwohl die auch die guten Keys hat.
Und - wie schon früher erwähnt - habe ich mich auf die Cherry Blues eingeschossen.

Noch'n Nachtrag: Nach der Deck Legend hatte ich mich umgeschaut - und ich hätte sie im DE-Layout auch sofort genommen. Dummerweise ist sie nie auf den Markt gekommen. Es gab nicht genug Interessenten.


----------



## Spinal (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Habe jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut, du hast recht, die Maße stimmen hinten und vorne nicht.
Meine Meka würde nach PCGH definition von BxTxH ca.: 440x35x150 ohne Handballenauflage haben. Wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Die 6Gv2 dürfte etwas weniger "Höhe" haben, da sie Meka G1 unten auch ohne Handballenauflage etwas mehr Rahmen hat (ca. einen halben Zentimeter). Habe mich da eben verschrieben.
Laut Tomshardware ist die 6Gv2 wie folgt angegebn: 448 x 135 x 38 mm, hier ist Höhe und Tiefe halt andersrum als bei PCGH.
Das klingt für mich plausibel, sie wird etwas breiter sein, da die Abstände Nummerblock, Pfeiltasten und Rest bei der Meka enger sind. Dafür ist sie nicht so tief.

Die Daten könnte PCGH von Caseking oder so haben, aber nachgemessen sicher nicht. 

Was mir an der Meka noch ganz gut gefällt ist die Oberfläche des Gehäuses. Sieht aus wie Metall, weiß aber nciht ob es welches ist. Die 6Gv2 hat dieses rauhe Plastik.

Aber sind halt beides Tastaturne mit MX Blacks und ohne große Extras. Zudem ist das Kabel der Meka G1 kurz und dick.

bye
Spinal


----------



## s|n|s (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

wirklich kleiner wirds nur beim Umstieg auf eine ohne Nummernblock


----------



## OctoCore (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@Spinal : Hm, ob das Gehäuse aus Metall ist (ist aber zweifelhaft), sollte man eigentlich sofort merken. Ich habe hier noch eine alte Tastatur im Metallgehäuse, da merkt man schon beim Anfassen das Metall, trotz Lackierung. Die hat auch diese typische metallische Kühle, sowas hat man bei Kunststoff nicht. Und wenn man draufklopft (z.B. mit einem Stift), hört man das Blech klingen.


----------



## evilass (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Spinal schrieb:


> In der Übersicht fehlt die Meka G1. Die ist auch in der aktuellen PCGH drin. Ich glaube das ist auch irgendwas umgelabeltes, aber das stört mich nicht. Habe sie mir geholt, finde nur den Preis schon recht hoch.
> 
> Habe auch eine Black Widow Ultimate, beide Tastaturen erst seit kurzem, bin aber mit beiden sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...


 
Haste recht! Ich nehme die Meka noch in die Liste auf, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



koxbox schrieb:


> Die für meine Filco müssten die Tage aus England antanzen, 20 Pfund musst ich dafür blechen, ich uppe mal Bilder hoch wenns soweit ist


 Öhm, es gibt alternative Cpas für die FILCO's  Habe seit kurzem jeweils eine FILCO Majestouch im Büro bzw. zu Hause (Büro: *Brown* Switches, @home: *Blue* Switches). Gerade für die Heimnutzung wären alternative Caps interessant... Wo gibt's die?  Und wo sind Deine Bilder? Her damit


----------



## danomat (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

kurze info: Verfügbarkeit der mionix zibal wurde auf 14.7 geändert. (war letztens noch 28.7)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



koxbox schrieb:


> Die für meine Filco müssten die Tage aus England antanzen, 20 Pfund musst ich dafür blechen, ich uppe mal Bilder hoch wenns soweit ist


 Wo sind die Bilder... Her damit


----------



## evilass (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



danomat schrieb:


> kurze info: Verfügbarkeit der mionix zibal wurde auf 14.7 geändert. (war letztens noch 28.7)


 
Mach mir doch keine falschen Hoffnungen: Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Mionix


----------



## danomat (14. Juli 2011)

Hab's vorhin selber gesehen. 
Gestern war's noch der 14.  Entweder ein Fehler oder lieferprobleme. Sonst hätt ich auch noch nicht so bald bestellt bzw die qpad bestellt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



danomat schrieb:


> ...hätt...die qpad bestellt


Hättest Du es mal so gemacht  Inwiefern die benannte Lieferbarkeit _verbindlich_ ist, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## danomat (28. Juli 2011)

Na toll. Zibal auf 31.8 verschoben. Was zum Teufel machen die nur

Edit: Antwort von caseking: die haben Probleme mit der hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also erst mal abwarten und _nicht_ kaufen! Solche Meldungen halte ich für höchst be_un_ruhigend! Nicht das auf uns noch so ein á la Razer Black Widow Disaster zukommt...


----------



## danomat (30. Juli 2011)

Ich kenn mich mechs ja nicht aus. Wär meine erste. Vorallem hat caseking seit über einem Monat mein Geld. Auf Anfrage lehnten sie sogar einen Preisnachlass ab. 3% Zinsen sind normal immer drinn. Find ich sehr schwach. Hat jemand bereits die qpad?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



danomat schrieb:


> Vorallem hat caseking seit über einem Monat mein Geld. Auf Anfrage lehnten sie sogar einen Preisnachlass ab. 3% Zinsen sind normal immer drinn.


 Bestellung _sofort_ (per Mail) stornieren und Rückzahlung des Kaufpreises einfordern!
Die FILCO mit Black Switches bekommst Du umgehend: 
Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital
Besser:
The Keyboard Company's FKBN105ML/GRB - German Filco Majestouch, NKR, Linear Action Keyboard
+
The Keyboard Company's FKBPR/B - Filco Leather Wristrest for Standard Keyboards


----------



## evilass (1. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich habe nun meine Zibal bei Caseking per Mail abbestellt und werde das Geld einfach versaufen, aus Frust, so!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Ich habe nun meine Zibal bei Caseking per Mail abbestellt und werde das Geld einfach versaufen, aus Frust, so!


 N-E-I-N 
Sparen-sparen-sparen und sich mal was _richtig_ gutes, FILCO, gönnen. Der Rausch der Glückshormone mit diesem Tastenbrett hält länger an, als alles hochprozentige  Und es gibt keine Kopfschmerzen...


----------



## spionkaese (1. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Weiß jemand wie ne Raptor K2 / Cherry Cymotion aufgebaut ist?
Einerseits hat sie relativ weiche Tastenanschläge (laut Amazon, ich hab nichts zum vergleichen),
 andererseits ist sie resistent gegen Tee und andere Flüssigkeiten, was die meisten normalen Tastaturen ja nichtmal ansatzweise überleben.


----------



## gh0st76 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie ne Raptor K2 / Cherry Cymotion aufgebaut ist?
> Einerseits hat sie relativ weiche Tastenanschläge (laut Amazon, ich hab nichts zum vergleichen),
> andererseits ist sie resistent gegen Tee und andere Flüssigkeiten, was die meisten normalen Tastaturen ja nichtmal ansatzweise überleben.


 

Ist eine einfache Rubberdome. Hab die noch selber auf dem Regal liegen.


----------



## spionkaese (1. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ist eine einfache Rubberdome. Hab die noch selber auf dem Regal liegen.


Dann muss Logitech je echt schrott produziern.
Meine K2 hab ich von 3 Jahren auf ebay gebraucht gekauft und die läuft bis heute super.
Und die ganzen Leute mit ihren Logitech Tatstaturen hab schon nach 1-2 Jahrn Probleme


----------



## gh0st76 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Dann muss Logitech je echt schrott produziern.
> Meine K2 hab ich von 3 Jahren auf ebay gebraucht gekauft und die läuft bis heute super.
> Und die ganzen Leute mit ihren Logitech Tatstaturen hab schon nach 1-2 Jahrn Probleme


 

Meine Cherry CyMotion war nach einem halben Jahr platt.  Zuviel CS 1.6. Danach hab ich eine günstige K1 neu gekauft. Benutz ich zwar nicht mehr aber die hab ich zur Sicherheit in Reserve für den Fall das meine Déck mal nen Defekt hat.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> ...hab ich eine günstige K1 neu gekauft. Benutz ich zwar nicht mehr aber die hab ich zur Sicherheit in Reserve für den Fall das meine Déck mal nen Defekt hat.


 Wie lange soll die Reserve-Tastatur dort liegen- für immer? Mit der Déck wirst Du zu 99% _keine_ Sorgen haben


----------



## gh0st76 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wie lange soll die Reserve-Tastatur dort liegen- für immer? Mit der Déck wirst Du zu 99% _keine_ Sorgen haben


 
Klar. So ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Du überlässt aber auch _nichts_ dem Zufall, gelle  Hab' auch so'n "Techsolo" 104er-Tastenbrett im Regal und eine Perixx Mini im RennSport Cockpit unter'm Lenkrad (extra dafür vorgesehen)...


----------



## gh0st76 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ja. Ist ganz praktisch.  Bei dem Fanatec Cockpit gibts ja extra die Tastaturablage.  Da muss ich bei mir noch was basteln. Aber ein Kumpel hat ja ein Schweißgerät.


----------



## Spinal (6. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Dann muss Logitech je echt schrott produziern.
> Meine K2 hab ich von 3 Jahren auf ebay gebraucht gekauft und die läuft bis heute super.
> Und die ganzen Leute mit ihren Logitech Tatstaturen hab schon nach 1-2 Jahrn Probleme



Ich habe noch nie Probleme mit Logitech gehabt. Wahrscheinlich gibt es einfach mehr Leute, die Logitech nutzen und somit auch mehr Negativerfahrungen.



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> N-E-I-N
> Sparen-sparen-sparen und sich mal was _richtig_ gutes, FILCO, gönnen. Der Rausch der Glückshormone mit diesem Tastenbrett hält länger an, als alles hochprozentige  Und es gibt keine Kopfschmerzen...



Was ist denn an der Filco jetzt soviel besser als an den Anderen? Für mich kam sie wegen fehlender Multimediatasten gar nicht in Frage, wobei sie mir ansich ganz gut gefällt :/

bye
Spinal


----------



## evilass (7. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie Probleme mit Logitech gehabt. Wahrscheinlich gibt es einfach mehr Leute, die Logitech nutzen und somit auch mehr Negativerfahrungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also, ich habe auch schon seit Jahren nur verschiedene Logitechs gehabt und auch viel benutzt. Schlecht im "Allgemeinen" waren sie nicht. Ich bin mit denen auch zu frieden. Zum Beispiel habe ich nun meine alte G15 auf der Arbeit... Besser als die Standard Dell-Tastaturen ist die schon  alleine wegen den Macrotasten, wo man gerne ein paar Schnippsel Code legen kann.

Aber mechanische Tastaturen sind schon doch angenehmer  Meine Zowie ist schon gut.

BTW: Würde es mich es auch interessieren, ob es einen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen der Filco und der Zowei gibt, da die "Gehäuse"-Form schon doch eher gleich aussieht...

PS: @Mionix => Macht mal schneller... Es kann doch nicht sooo schwer sein eine vernüpftige Hintergrundbeleuchtung hin zu bekommen.


----------



## moparcrazy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also wie Eineiige Zwillinge sehen die für mich eher nicht aus.
http://www.technologyihub.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Zowie-Gear-Celeritas-1.jpg
http://www.goodgamingshop.com/image/cache/data/filco/FKBN104MEB2_01-600x600.jpg
Tja, was ist an 'ner Filco besser?.  Schwer zu sagen, man muss sie  einfach mal benutzt haben und gibt sie nie wieder her. Ich würde sie für  keine andere eintauschen!


----------



## koxbox (7. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> da die "Gehäuse"-Form schon doch eher gleich aussieht...


 
Knallhart recherchiert 
Auf den ersten Blick gibt es auch keinen Unterschied zwischen der Steelseries 6G und einer Filco.
Nur dass mir die Steelseries "Features" wie mit dem Finger abnehmbare Keycaps, Nach 2 Wochen verdunkelnde Beschriftung und mittlerweile stark glänzende Tasten bietet.
All das seh ich bei der Filco nicht, obwohl beide gleichoft benutzt werden und gleich alt sind.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Filco jetzt soviel besser als an den Anderen? Für mich kam sie wegen fehlender Multimediatasten gar nicht in Frage, wobei sie mir ansich ganz gut gefällt :/


* koxbox:*


> Auf den ersten Blick gibt es auch keinen Unterschied zwischen der Steelseries 6G und einer Filco.
> Nur dass mir die Steelseries "Features" wie mit dem Finger abnehmbare  Keycaps, Nach 2 Wochen verdunkelnde Beschriftung und mittlerweile stark  glänzende Tasten bietet.
> All das seh ich bei der Filco nicht, obwohl beide gleichoft benutzt werden und gleich alt sind.


Wenn Du _unbedingt_ Multimedia-Tasten brauchst... Um einen Werbespruch sinngemäß zu zitieren, sind die FILCO's sozusagen "Reduce to the Max (Quality)"


----------



## Gazelle (8. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gibt es bei den mechanischen Tastaturen kein äöü?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Gibt es bei den mechanischen Tastaturen kein äöü?


 Doch, bei denjenigen mit _deutschen_ Tastaturlayout 
-> The Keyboard Company's FKBN105M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action Keyboard
-> The Keyboard Company's FKBN105MC/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Click Action Keyboard
-> The Keyboard Company's FKBN105ML/GRB - German Filco Majestouch, NKR, Linear Action Keyboard


----------



## moparcrazy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Oder mit US Layout Tastatur im BS auf US International umstellen dann  ist ä = Alt + q, ü = Alt + y und ö = Alt + p für Großschreibung  zusätzlich Shift halten.
Is ein bisschen strange, aber geht.
ps. Alle meine Tastaturen sind im US Layout, es gibt dafür mehr Keycaps  zum nachrüsten und ich mag den BigAss Enter Key einfach nicht.


----------



## evilass (8. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Also wie Eineiige Zwillinge sehen die für mich eher nicht aus.
> http://www.technologyihub.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Zowie-Gear-Celeritas-1.jpg
> http://www.goodgamingshop.com/image/cache/data/filco/FKBN104MEB2_01-600x600.jpg
> Tja, was ist an 'ner Filco besser?.  Schwer zu sagen, man muss sie  einfach mal benutzt haben und gibt sie nie wieder her. Ich würde sie für  keine andere eintauschen!


 
Na gut.


----------



## Gazelle (8. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hier ein Auszug aus der aktuellen gamestar 09/2011 über mechanische Tastaturen: Mechanische Tastaturen

1. Black Widdow Ultimate
2. Tt eSports Meka G1
3. Model S Professional Das Keyboard
4. Zowie Celeritas
5. 6G v2
6. Raptor Gaming K1
7. Cherry G80-3000 LPCDE-2

Testberichte kann man unter dem Link nachlesen!


----------



## gh0st76 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

War klar das die Razer auf dem ersten Platz ist. Passt ja auch zur GayStar. Möglichst viel Bling Bling dran. Auch wenn die Tastatur ein paar dicke Mängel hat. Steht ja Razer drauf also muss das ja die beste sein. 

Ich glaub ich muss mal bei dem Shop den Brennmeister genannt hat eine Filco bestellen. Aber wenn dann eine Tenkeyless. Blöd das es die nicht mit reds und im DE Layout gibt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mal bei dem Shop den Brennmeister genannt hat eine Filco bestellen. Aber wenn dann eine Tenkeyless. Blöd das es die nicht mit reds und im DE Layout gibt.


 Dann wären wir immerhin schon _zwei_ Kaufinteressenten für die *Red's*...


----------



## gh0st76 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dann wären wir immerhin schon _zwei_ Kaufinteressenten für die *Red's*...


 
Ja. Blacks und browns hab ich schon. Die reds wären noch was. Blues kauf ich nicht da ich bei einem Kumpel auf der Black Widow gemerkt habe das ich damit nicht zocken kann.


----------



## evilass (10. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

LoLs: Filco 87 Mechanical Gaming keyboard Cherry Red! Limtied | eBay


----------



## gh0st76 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> LoLs: Filco 87 Mechanical Gaming keyboard Cherry Red! Limtied | eBay


 
Alter Schwede. Ich bin zwar bescheuert was Hardware angeht und schaue auch meistens nicht auf den Preis, aber das wäre mir dann doch zuviel.  Und auch kein DE Layout. Aber der Händler ist ja bekannt dafür das er nur feine Sachen anbietet. Bei dem wird man keinen Schrott finden und vom Versand soll der auch sehr zuverlässig sein.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ist für 'ne Filco Tenkeyless mit Red's momentan ein ganz normaler Preis.
Gibt noch ganz andere Kaliber
Realforce 87U Tenkeyless (Black) - elitekeyboards.com - Products
oder
Happy Hacking Professional 2 (Dark Gray) - elitekeyboards.com - Products
oder
Datamancer.net - Technical Art and Steampunk Contraptions


----------



## gh0st76 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Keyboards von Datamancer sind ja schon richtige Kunstwerke. Das die teuer sind sollte klar sein. Aber sowas würde ich nicht benutzen. Eher in eine Vitrine packen. Die HHKB´s kenn ich auch schon. Da hat man ja für den Preis noch zusätzliche Features. Aber bei einer Filco Tenkeyless mit Reds wäre mir das zu teuer wenn man mal sieht wie teuer eine mit browns ist bei Keyboard Company. Bei solchen Preisen hätte ich da zugeschlagen wenn es dann das DE Layout wäre.


----------



## turbosnake (10. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich hätte auch gerne eine mit roten.


Es ist ziemlich "blöd" 2 Threads zu haben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ie/155993-suche-mechanische-tastertur-22.html.
PS: Meine 3(!) Black Widow hat bis jetzt keine Probleme mehr gemacht.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was stört euch so an der Blackwidow? Hab se mir geholt nachdem die Mionix wieder verschoben wurde und bin zufrieden... sicher nicht das allerbeste, aber für den Preis gibts sonst nur die qpad (oder?) und die sieht ******* aus.
Ich hätte auch lieber ne Filco tenkeyless mit reds, aber mir ist ne Beleuchtung und deutsches Layout wichtig. Da kann ich eher auf NKRO verzichten, hab ich auch bei SC2 bisher nicht gebraucht.

Wenn es die Filco tenkeyless mit reds, Beleuchtung und deutschem Layout gäbe würde ich dafür auch 200€ blechen, aber das perfekte Produkt gibts sowieso nie.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gerne eine mit roten.


*der-sack88*


> Wenn es die Filco tenkeyless mit reds...


Dann werden's immer mehr, die ready for *Red's* sind  Ich habe 'ne Idee, eine Petition an FILCO von den '*Red* Huntern'- so, oder so ähnlich...


----------



## moparcrazy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Da ihr alle so scharf auf Red seit schaut euch mal nach 'ner KBC Poker um, die gibt's mit Red's und PBT keycaps für rund 85euronen + versand. Ist  mit einer Filco natürlich nicht zu vergleichen aber noch Welten besser  als 'ne Logitech. Gibt es aber leider nur im US Layout. Wird  wahrscheinlich meine nächste...


----------



## turbosnake (10. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> *der-sack88*


 

Was meinst du damit?

@moparcrazy Wo gibts die?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> ...Ist  mit einer Filco natürlich nicht zu vergleichen...Gibt es aber leider nur im US Layout...


1. Eine FILCO ist eine FILCO ist _eben_ eine FILCO 
 2. Nein danke, wenn denn, dann mit _deutschem_ Layout. Wenn ich was _amerikanisches_ möchte, gehe ich zu Mc Doof 
Dennoch danke für den Tipp


----------



## moparcrazy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@turbo94740: zb hier KBC Poker 40%Mechanical Gaming keyboard Cherry RED&PBT | eBay
Das 40%Mechanical bezieht sich übrigens auf die Größe
oder versuchs mal hier Google ist dein Freund
@brennmeister0815: Bei mir musst Du für Filco keine Werbung machen, hab doch schon zwei.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> @brennmeister0815: Bei mir musst Du für Filco keine Werbung machen, hab doch schon zwei.


 Ich doch auch (*Blue's* + *Brown's*), alle _guten_ Dinge sind _drei_


----------



## moparcrazy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sch#%* teures Hobby


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Sch#%* teures Hobby


 Du meinst (ganz) _schön_ teures Hobby 
Um selber nicht -noch- mehr graue Haare zu bekommen, denke ich besser _nicht_ daran, was ich an monetären Mitteln für'n letzten komplett neuen Rechenknecht (selbst zusammen geschraubt) ver(sch)wendet habe  So ein prima-prima Tastenbrett ist dann das i-Tüpfelchen


----------



## copi (11. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

war so klar dass sich der brennmeister hier auch rumtreibt 

und sooo doll sind die reds nicht, hab ja die filco hier und überlege, ob ich sie abgebe, aber dann liest man wieder,
wie viele eine wollen, fühlt sich elitär und erhaben und behält sie doch wieder


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



copi schrieb:


> war so klar dass sich der brennmeister hier auch rumtreibt


 ->  -> 
Na aber hallo!
Warum sind Deiner Meinung die *Red's* Deiner FILCO nicht _sooo_ doll?


----------



## evilass (12. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

BTW: Obwohl die Filco Tenkeyless mit Blacks z.Z. nicht lieferbar ist, hat mir the keyboard company angeboten mir eine zu erstellen! Was für ein Service! Ich habe selten einen Lieferanten gesehen mit dem ich am Tag 5 Mails hin- und herschreiben konnte. Sehr löblich!


----------



## copi (12. August 2011)

Na weil ich mich die ganze Zeit verdaddel 
Man legt nen Finger auf die taste, weil man Sie eventuell gleich braucht - pustekuchen, da liegt man schon, oder duckt, oder springt...die lösen schon beim daran denken aus.

Da sind meine Hände einfach zu gross, kräftig und männlich für. *g


----------



## evilass (12. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



copi schrieb:


> Na weil ich mich die ganze Zeit verdaddel
> Man legt nen Finger auf die taste, weil man Sie eventuell gleich braucht - pustekuchen, da liegt man schon, oder duckt, oder springt...die lösen schon beim daran denken aus.
> 
> Da sind meine Hände einfach zu gross, kräftig und männlich für. *g


 
Willste sagen, die reds sind die weiblichen blacks??? 

BTW: Freue mich schon bald ein Filco-benutzer zu sein.


----------



## copi (12. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

lol ja so ungefähr kann man das sagen!


----------



## moparcrazy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Der momentane run auf Red's ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Die  Leute hören irgendwo "selten" und "rar" schon geht's los jeder der sich  mit dem Thema beschäftigt will eine haben. Ich will ja auch eine haben,  allerdings glaube ich gar nicht das ich sie nutzen werde, geht mir da  eher um das sammeln.


----------



## Own3r (12. August 2011)

Ich finde die Mionix Zibal 60 sehr interessant. Was meint ihr zu der Tastatur? Sie ist zwar noch nicht erhältlich, aber ich finde sie aufgrund der Beleuchtung besonders gut. Wie sind denn so die MX Black? Muss ich mir das so vorstellen, dass der benötigte Tastendruck beim Drücken immer höher wird?


----------



## moparcrazy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Leider verschiebt der Start sich immer wieder, mal schauen ob es jetzt  beim 31.08 bleibt. Ist halt noch ein ungelegtes Ei von daher ist es  unmöglich darüber genaueres zu sagen. Die Produktbilder sehen nett  aus...


Own3r schrieb:


> Wie sind denn so die MX Black? Muss ich mir das so vorstellen, dass der benötigte Tastendruck beim Drücken immer höher wird?


Ja, genau so.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hat jemand sich mal mit dem GameStar Test beschäftigt?
1. Alle Tastaturen denen die rechte Windows taste fehlt bekommen dafür  ein minus. Die Razer bei der die linke Win. taste fehlt nicht!? Da ist  der Tester wohl ein Fan der rechten Win. taste...
2. Die BlackWidow hat nachgewiesen 2KRO nur der Gaming cluster also  alles rund um die WASD tasten ist optimiert, auch der Bereich der Cursor  tasten ist nur 2KRO, geht meiner Meinung für 'ne Gaming Tasta. gar  nicht und wurde in der Wertung nicht genügend ab gestraft...
3. Der Zeichensatz der Beschriftung (wieder BlackWidow), was ist das  Tron oder was, auch noch Groß und Klein Schreibung gemixt...
4. Weiter im Fließtext "Einige Tasten ragen etwas weiter aus dem Gehäuse  als andere. Im Testalltag spürten wir das jedoch nicht." und dann dafür  bei der Wertung 10 von 10 punkten für "perfekte Verarbeitung"...

Möchte hier nicht die Razer runter machen geht mir hier eher um den Test  an sich. Irgendwo im Test stand auch noch was vom Druckpunkt der Black  Switch, was für ein Druckpunkt Black's sind linear...


----------



## gh0st76 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was erwartest du von der GayStar? Kompetenz? Da kannst genauso gut einen Test über mechanische Tastaturen in der Computer Bild lesen.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ein ganz klein wenig mehr Fachwissen... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Was  die da verzapfen erinnert mich an ein gewisses Forum Mitglied keine Ahnung vom  thema aber den Erklärbär machen.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Meinst jetzt mich damit? Oder Bubby? Das die GameStar keine Ahnung hat haben die damals schon bei dem Test von iRacing gezeigt. Vor allem wenn man sich die Sessionstats von dem Redakteur angesehen hat. In der Aufwärmrunde 12 mal gedreht und im Rennen jede menge Unfälle gebaut und den anderen so das Rennen kaputt gemacht.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Dich doch nicht! Ich meine diesen äh wie war noch der Name... RigRubby  oder LigLubby ich komm einfach nicht drauf... irgendwo hatte ich's mir  notiert...


----------



## netheral (14. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich denke Razer hat einfach mehr bezahlt, um ganz oben zu stehen. Wird wohl bei vielen Magazinen so sein. Ist für die Hersteller doch lukrativer als reine Werbung. Bei Werbung wird der Leser kritisch, man kann ja viel in die Anzeige schreiben, wenn der Tag lang ist. Aber so ein objektiver, kritischer Test? Das muss doch stimmen. 

Persönlich finde ich es eher negativ, wenn die linke Windowstaste fehlt. Win+E lässt oder Win+D lässt sich so sehr locker drücken, während ich bei einer Win-Taste rechts immer die 2. Hand involvieren muss.

Zu den Blacks: Bei denen hat die Taste eigentlich immer den gleichen Widerstand. Ergo gibt es kein "Gefühl", wo der Switch wirklich ausgelöst wird. Bei Braunen spürt man den Switch, weil sich kurz davor der Widerstand erhöht und bei Blues hört man, wann ausgelöst wird.
Ich bevorzuge vom Gefühl her Blues. Die Browns meiner Zowie sind mir eigentlich zu leichtgängig. Die Blacks aber minimal zu schwergängig. Obwohl man sich denke ich an alles gewöhnen kann. Nur an Rubberdomes nicht, die sind im Nachhinein einfach eine Seuche. 

Wobei da Cherry auch definitiv bessere Domes hat als Logitech. Das gewackel auf den Tasten meiner damals so geliebten G11 geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## evilass (15. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich werde mal versuchen, die Tage meinen ersten Post mit den hier geflossenen Infos zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Spinal (15. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Hat jemand sich mal mit dem GameStar Test beschäftigt?
> 1. Alle Tastaturen denen die rechte Windows taste fehlt bekommen dafür  ein minus. Die Razer bei der die linke Win. taste fehlt nicht!? Da ist  der Tester wohl ein Fan der rechten Win. taste...
> 2. Die BlackWidow hat nachgewiesen 2KRO nur der Gaming cluster also  alles rund um die WASD tasten ist optimiert, auch der Bereich der Cursor  tasten ist nur 2KRO, geht meiner Meinung für 'ne Gaming Tasta. gar  nicht und wurde in der Wertung nicht genügend ab gestraft...
> 3. Der Zeichensatz der Beschriftung (wieder BlackWidow), was ist das  Tron oder was, auch noch Groß und Klein Schreibung gemixt...
> ...


 

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber auch in vielen anderen Tests. Besonders der Druckpunkt wird oft bei mechanischen Tastaturen hervorgehoben, dabei sind da viele MX Blacks dabei 
Generell habe ich oft den Eindruck, dass einfach bewertet wird: mechanische Tastatur = super Tippgefühl, super Druckpunkt, alles perfekt. Auf Unterschiede zwischen den Switches geht kaum einer ein.
Naja, der PCGH Test war auch nicht viel besser.

bye
Spinal


----------



## koxbox (15. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Naja, der PCGH Test war auch nicht viel besser.


 
Man braucht sich doch nur einmal anschauen, was hier im Eingabegerätforum als extrem wichtig gepinnt wird und weiß sofort wohin der Hase läuft... Roccat,Razer,Razer,Roccat
Wurde mal dieser Thread gepinnt, NEIN. Wird er auch nicht solange Logitech oder Roccat nicht ihre "welterste mechanische Tastatur" vorstellen.
Da wird einfach weitehin einen auf sturen Bock gemacht..... Filco, Deck, IBM..... die blinken ja nicht, sind von daher keine richtigen eingabegeräte
*
*


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

ich hätte mal nee blöde frage .Ist eine mechanische tastatur , eine mit gummi knöopfen unter den tasten ?
Meine verstorbene Ultron media .. tatstatur musste leider Sterben unter Zuviel Cola.
Seitdem habe ich eine trust ,Die auch OK ist, aber die tasten haken manchmal, nervt mich schon beim schreiben.
zudem ist der tastenabstand zu klein bei meiner alten waren die noch weiter ausseinander.zum Spielen OK, zum Schreiben vertippe ich mich immer.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mit über 13 tausend Hits gehört dieses Thema Angepinnt!!!

Es darf doch nicht sein das eine "Fachzeitschrift" mit "Fachredakteuren"  so einen Schwachsinn abliefert. Noch ein Beispiel: "Die Variante MX  Black hat dagegen einen gleichmäßigen Widerstand über die gesamte  Anschlaghöhe und der Druckpunkt liegt weiter oben, sodass die Tasten  schneller ausgelöst werden.". Ich vermute das mit Druckpunkt hier der  Auslösepunkt gemeint ist da Black's ja keinen Druckpunkt haben...
Der Auslösepunkt liegt aber bei  genau 2mm da wo alle Cherry MX (egal  welche Farbe) auslösen! Subjektiv kann es ja sein das es sich für den  Tester so angefüllt hat Objektiv und Fachlich ist das aber nur FALSCH  FALSCH FALSCH.

@byaliar: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../136140-ubersicht-mechanische-tastaturen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...erie/168815-brauche-neue-gaming-tastatur.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...n-mechanische-oder-rubberdome-tastaturen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ive-tastatur-gesucht-keine-logitech-mehr.html
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?ti...+Keyboard+Guide+-+Includes+Glossary+and+Links
http://www.gidf.de/


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

ja den smiley kenn ich, benutze ich bald auch im mein eigenen forum.
PCGHX sollte mal in 300€ vbulletin die smiley aufstocken. es fehlen viele pasende aggression smileys. mal nebenbei
die erklärung habe ich nicht gefunden. 
nun meine alte tastatur war wesendlich simpler, gummi noppen auf plasticfolie mit metalldruck drauf.Ohne jegliche feder oder mechanik.
Sowas suche ich möglich mit einen weiten tastenabstand.quasi den IBM klassiker nur dünneren Gehäuse.handballenablage wär auch gut.
nun kaufen wollte ich direkt noch keine.ich wollte nur wissen was das ist.
ich würde die mit dem gleitenden #feder nehmen, ohne einhaken.Das käme mir am günstigsten.

Und ja die foren suche klärrte nicht das primzip auf, ein Bild hat mir gefehlt.
Google ist dein Freund
THX  Mache ich demnächst immer. master.mache ich demnächst immer, master


----------



## moparcrazy (16. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@byaliar: Hab 'nen Tippfehler gefunden, Du wolltest eigentlich schreiben: ein Bild hat mir gehelft.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Dafür schätze ich _dieses_ Forum sehr: *Hier werden Sie geholfen*


----------



## moparcrazy (20. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nachtrag zum GameStar Test: 
Immerhin haben sie erwähnt das in günstigen und teuren Rubberdom's die  gleiche billige Technik verbaut ist. Also billig Rubberdome + LED's +  Extra Tasten + Display + Soundkarte (in 'ner Tastatur? wtf!) + Marketing  als Gamer hardware = 150euro für ein 10euro Produkt.
Auch die Begriffe NKRO und ghosting wurden richtig erklärt und sogar auseinander gehalten, damit haben selbst gestandene PCGH Redakteure ihre Probleme.
Etwas Fachwissen scheint also doch vorhanden zu sein...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

...dennoch ist das Testergebnis bezeichnend  Ach ja, das Testkriterium "Haltbarkeit und Materialqualität" ist nicht mit enthalten


----------



## evilass (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kurze Info von meiner Seite, meine Filco Tenkeyless ist angekommen. Die war ja bei the keyboard company in der black-mx Variante nicht lieferbar, die haben dann eine uk umgebaut, da diese die gleiche Norm wie die Deutsche hat. Und ich bin begeistert. Auf der Arbeit habe ich jetzt meine Zowie Celeritas mit brown-mx und zu Hause die Filco. Also ich muss schon sagen, dass die Filco vom Wertigkeitsgefühl eine Stufe über der Celeritas oder dem Keyboard III ist. Ich hatte vorher auf der Arbeit eine 50 Euro Cherry auch mit black-mx. Aber die Filco ist haptisch besser. Bis jetzt die beste mechanische Tastatur, auf der ich tippen durfte.

Fragt man sich nur wie es sich wohl auf einer Deck tippt...


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mal von Qualität und Größe abgesehen, was ist eigentlich das Tolle an einem Tenkeyless-Keyboard?
Ich muss zugeben, das entzieht sich mir.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hm, wenn man per se für allgemeine Schreibaufgaben keinen Zehnerblock braucht und/oder auf dem Schreibtisch zu wenig Platz ist, dann ist es eine feine Sache.


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das muss dann aber ein sehr schmaler Schreibtisch sein, wenn die 15 - 20 cm nicht passen. Platzprobleme habe ich höchstens bei Tastaturen mit zuviel Tiefe - z.B. Keyboards mit riesiger, nicht abnehmbarer Handballenauflage.
Natürlich kann ich mir genug Situationen vorstellen, wo zuviel Breite nicht angesagt ist, aber für privat am heimischen Schreibtisch?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

An dieser Stelle sei ausdrücklich gesagt, dass es sich bei dem folgenden Bild *nicht* um meinem Schreibtisch (Büro/Privat) handelt! Es soll als symbolische Darstellung verstanden werden: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Natürlich nicht. *hust*
Ja, toll. Mit Schokoladenfingern auf dem Notebook rumtapsen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. *hust*


 Hier zwei Bilder von meinem heimischen Arbeitsplatz (Hobbykeller): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dieser Zustand ist der Regelfall. Bin so'n kleiner Pedant


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Okay, okay. Ich glaube es dir.
Ich bin mehr der Schlamper - bei mir sieht es wirklich dem ersten Bild sehr ähnlich (privat). Nur mit etwas mehr Platz und anderen Utensilien. Nicht ständig, aber ich brauche nicht lange, um es so aussehen zu lassen. Vor allem fliegt hier so einiges an loser Hardware auf dem Schreibtisch rum. Aber ich habe so gar keine Lust im Moment, den Kram wieder einzubauen.
Deine Auflage sieht schon edel aus, sehr gediegen. Damit kann ich nicht dienen. Aber funktionieren tut meine auch.


----------



## s|n|s (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

FS: Filco maestouch mx brown

günstig gebrauchte filco


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Brutto 115 Euronen... kann man wohl mit leben, wenn man nicht zwingend ein deutsches Layout braucht. Und drei Monate sind so gut wie neu. Der arme Kerl muss sogar noch pushen ...  Innerhalb einer Woche hat er noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Fragt man sich nur wie es sich wohl auf einer Deck tippt...


Gratuliere Dir zu Deiner neuen Tastatur. 'Ne Deck macht beim Tippgefühl  jetzt nicht den unterschied. Der klang beim Tippen ist halt anders und  die Keycaps sind um einiges haltbarer und die Beleuchtung ist echt cool.


OctoCore schrieb:


> Mal von Qualität und Größe abgesehen, was ist eigentlich das Tolle an einem Tenkeyless-Keyboard?
> Ich muss zugeben, das entzieht sich mir.


 Allein schon das die Maushand nicht so weit vom Hauptteil der Tastatur  entfernt ist macht 'ne Tenkeyless ergonomischer. Auch beim Spielen merkt  man das die Arme nicht so Gespreizt sind, irgendwie ist das lockerer in  den Schultern.

Filco Ninja Tenkeyless mit PBT Key's.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht aber noch kleiner.
KBC Poker.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nicht schlecht. Noch einer mit so einer schicken Auflage. Okay, was du schreibst, ist schon ein Argument. Trifft aber nicht unbedingt auf jeden zu, die Sache mit der Ergonomie. Wenn ich entspannt sitze, ohne die Arme groß abzuspreizen (aber auch nicht verkrampft an den Körper zu drücken), linke Hand neben der Standardlayout-Tastatur ruhend und die rechte Hand locker auf der Maus liegen habe (Unterarm auf dem Schreibtisch, bzw. Mausunterlage) bin ich mit der Maus noch 10 cm von der rechten Tastaturkante entfernt.
Außerdem würde ich den Zehnerblock vermissen, den benutze ich doch recht häufig.
Das bedeutet aber auch wohl, das du relativ oft umstöpselst, gell?
BTW: was ist das für ein Teil zwischen der rechten Box und dem Logitech-Controller (mit der transparenten Sicherheitsabdeckung - oder was auch immer). Gehört das zu irgendeinem Joystick?
Und PBT bedeutet? Jetzt schreib nicht Polybutylenterephthalat.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Witziges Spielzeug leider unverschämt Teuer.
Armageddon Hub - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Cool! Naja, immerhin robuste Metallbauweise. Was anderes als der übliche Plastikkrempel.
_eine wirkliche Zerstörung des Hubs erfolgt natürlich nicht_
Das ist aber enttäuschend!


----------



## moparcrazy (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Und PBT bedeutet? Jetzt schreib nicht Polybutylenterephthalat.


 Das ist der Kunststoff aus denen die Tastenkappen sind. Normal sind die  bei Filco aus ABS und fangen ziemlich schnell an zu glänzen, bei PBT  dauert das deutlich länger. Vom Tipp Gefühl und Klang sind sie auch  anders (meiner Meinung nach besser).


btw. Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard mal wieder verschoben. Jetzt steht  da verfügbar 15.09 ! Das wird langsam lächerlich... zum Glück haben sie  sich beim Erscheinungsjahr noch nicht festgelegt...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Mit über 13 tausend Hits gehört dieses Thema Angepinnt!!!



Japp, das sehe ich auch so, deshalb habe ich das mal erledigt.


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut. Super! 



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Das ist der Kunststoff aus denen die Tastenkappen sind. Normal sind die  bei Filco aus ABS und fangen ziemlich schnell an zu glänzen, bei PBT  dauert das deutlich länger. Vom Tipp Gefühl und Klang sind sie auch  anders (meiner Meinung nach besser).



Wow! Zufallstreffer. Also doch Polybutylenterephthalat.  Danke für die Info.




> btw. Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard mal wieder verschoben. Jetzt steht  da verfügbar 15.09 ! Das wird langsam lächerlich... zum Glück haben sie  sich beim Erscheinungsjahr noch nicht festgelegt...



Das Brett stand einige Zeit auf meiner Top Ten-Liste.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem QPAD MK-80? Ich habe heute zwar mal wieder gegoogelt, aber außer den alten Reviews und der Homepage nicht viel gefunden. Zumindest keine Richtung, in die ich mein Geld werfen kann.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Das ist der Kunststoff aus denen die Tastenkappen sind. Normal sind die  bei Filco aus ABS und fangen ziemlich schnell an zu glänzen, bei PBT  dauert das deutlich länger. Vom Tipp Gefühl und Klang sind sie auch  anders (meiner Meinung nach besser).


 
Eine meiner beiden FILCO's habe ich schon 'ne lange Weile im harten Büro Alltagseinsatz. Fünf Tage die Woche haue ich fleißig in die Tasten (*räusper* Chef in der Nähe ) Bislang kann ich überhaupt _keine_ Abnutzungsspuren auf den Keycaps feststellen.
Regelmäßig mit 'nem Mikrofasertuch trocken gewienert und zum Feierabend den Staubschutzdeckel, dieser war im Lieferumfang mit enthalten, drauf. Sieht immer noch aus wie am ersten Tag- das Tippgefühl sowieso


----------



## Own3r (24. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> btw. Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard mal wieder verschoben. Jetzt steht  da verfügbar 15.09 ! Das wird langsam lächerlich... zum Glück haben sie  sich beim Erscheinungsjahr noch nicht festgelegt...



Ok, aber das Keyboard ist eigentlich auch erst für September angekündigt. (s. Video)

[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/3952/Gamescom-Mionix-Zibal-60-Gaming-Tastatur-in-Aktion[/HWCLIP]


----------



## danomat (24. August 2011)

Ja jetzt auf einmal. Der erste Termin war April


----------



## copi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

und der preis steht auch noch nich fest, jetz is schon von 140 die rede 
mir ist sie zu gross, ansonsten hätt ich auch für 150 zugeschlagen...


----------



## moparcrazy (24. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Japp, das sehe ich auch so, deshalb habe ich das mal erledigt.


 Sehr schön, danke. 


OctoCore schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem QPAD MK-80? Ich habe heute zwar mal wieder gegoogelt, aber außer den alten Reviews und der Homepage nicht viel gefunden. Zumindest keine Richtung, in die ich mein Geld werfen kann.


 Da gibt es auch keine guten Neuigkeiten. Die Qpad Seite sieht ja schon lange nach Abbruch aus. Hab da nur diese beiden Händler gefunden:
QPAD 3200 - MK-80 Pro Gaming Backlit Mechanical: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
QPAD MK-80 Pro Gaming Backlit Mechanical Keyboard 3200 | eBay
Kannst ja auch nach dem original suchen. Da sieht's allerdings auch recht mau aus.
Mechanical Keyboard :: iOne Scorpius-U9BL Backlit Mechanical Keyboard - iOne touchpad keyboard, trackball keyboard, mechanical keyboard, gaming keyboard
Alle im US Layout und nur mit Blauen Switch's
ps. Ich mag die allerdings nicht... für mich sieht 'ne Beleuchtete Tastatur so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die iOne gibts definitiv nicht mehr (wenn es stimmt was ich im geekhack-Forum gelesen habe). Abgesehen davon hatte sie wohl auch um Teil erhebliche Qualitätsprobleme.
Das Problem ist, dass ich nur auf MX-Blues vernünftig kann. 
Und da schrumpft die Auswahl schon - vor allem mit Illumination. Die wiederum sollte eher zweckmäßig sein - also wirklich nur die Tasten und nicht das ganze Feld bestrahlen. Okay, das macht die MK-80 auch, wenn man den Bildern trauen kann. Mein heimlicher Schwarm, die Deck Legend (eben deine Bilder) tuts auch - aber der verzeihe ich es, die Liebe machts möglich. 

Nochmal kurz was zu PBT-Tasten:
Ist das ein positives Qualitätsmerkmal im Sinne von "hochwertig"?
Eben habe ich mal eine der Caps meiner "einfachen" G80 abgezogen und mir die Innenseite angesehen.
Da steht PBT - im Gegensatz zum Tastaturgehäuse, das ist ABS.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Öhm, war dieses Tastenbrett The Keyboard Company's WE31B0 - German Topre Realforce Capacitive Keyboard hier schon Gesprächsthema? Deutsches Tastaturlayout ist schon mal ein dicker Pluspunkt  Aber sonst 

*Edit*
Wenn es dieses Tastenbrett http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=846 mit deutschen Layout gibt, ist eine die Meine!


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Keyboard mit Tastenglatze? Ich würde damit wohl einigermaßen klarkommen, wäre aber trotzdem ständig irritiert, weil da nix drauf ist.

BTW: Hat zufällig jemand einen Link für mich, der auf eine Seite führt, die alle gängigen Hersteller von mechanischen Keys und natürlich ihre Produkte vorstellt. Ich hatte mal sowas, aber dummerweise habe ich wohl den Bookmark gekillt.
Habe eben mal meine alte Amiga 1000-Tastatur zerlegt (das ist wirklich Qualität!), da sind aber keine Cherrys drauf sondern irgendwas anderes. Schade! So passen die Caps leider nicht auf meine Cherry. Die linke und rechte Amiga-Taste hätten sich als Ersatz für die Windowstasten gut gemacht.

Oder vielleicht kennt jemand den Hersteller der Switches, Bilder >hier<. 
Meine Tastatur hat übrigens keinen Rost, wie dort zu sehen.

Bis auf die Farbe sieht die Topre so langweilig aus wie die Cherry G80-3000 (Edit: Quatsch - die G80 gibts ja auch in black). Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich so gut wie keinen Unterschied. Was natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass sie irgendwie schlecht ist.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Die iOne gibts definitiv nicht mehr (wenn es stimmt was ich im geekhack-Forum gelesen habe). Abgesehen davon hatte sie wohl auch um Teil erhebliche Qualitätsprobleme.


 Also wen Du dich auf geekhack herumtreibst: Ione und Qpad sind vom aussterben bedroht? Wehe "The Solutor" hört das!!!


OctoCore schrieb:


> Mein heimlicher Schwarm, die Deck Legend (eben deine Bilder) tuts auch - aber der verzeihe ich es, die Liebe machts möglich.


Nicht nur meine Bilder sondern auch MEINE Legend. Die Bilder werden ihr  aber nicht gerecht. Im original ist sie noch viel beeindruckender.  Beleuchtung war beim Foto auf höchster stufe (von 7) deshalb blutet da  natürlich auch viel Licht durch die Zwischenräume!


OctoCore schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz was zu PBT-Tasten:
> Ist das ein positives Qualitätsmerkmal im Sinne von "hochwertig"?


 Der Kunststoff ist halt insgesamt unempfindlicher gegen so ziemlich  alles im Vergleich zu ABS. Was nicht heißt das ABS Key's schlecht  sind... Wie schon gesagt fühlen sie sich anders an und klingen auch  anders. Denke das ist eher 'ne Geschmacksfrage wie Black oder Brown Switch.


OctoCore schrieb:


> BTW: Hat zufällig jemand einen Link für mich, der auf eine Seite führt, die alle gängigen Hersteller von mechanischen Keys und natürlich ihre Produkte vorstellt.


Default:START HERE --> The Geekhack Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Includes Glossary and Links - geekhack forums
unter 13Reviews of Popular Keyboards


OctoCore schrieb:


> Habe eben mal meine alte Amiga 1000-Tastatur zerlegt (das ist wirklich Qualität!), da sind aber keine Cherrys drauf sondern irgendwas anderes. Schade! So passen die Caps leider nicht auf meine Cherry. Die linke und rechte Amiga-Taste hätten sich als Ersatz für die Windowstasten gut gemacht.


 Würde sagen das auf dem Bild sind Alps.Default:ALPS switches - geekhack forums
Die Amiga Tasten könnte man mit etwas Handwerklichem Geschick Moden...
Panic Keys From Panic Girl - How to Make Any Key fit a MX or BS stem - geekhack forums


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Also wen Du dich auf geekhack herumtreibst: Ione und Qpad sind vom aussterben bedroht? Wehe "The Solutor" hört das!!!



Nur Ione - Qpad bleibt - ist irgendwie schräg, ist Ione nicht der eigentliche Hersteller? 



> sondern auch MEINE Legend. Die Bilder werden ihr  aber nicht gerecht. Im original ist sie noch viel beeindruckender.  Beleuchtung war beim Foto auf höchster stufe (von 7) deshalb blutet da  natürlich auch viel Licht durch die Zwischenräume!



Ja, toll, bohr nur in der Wunde.  Nee, in DE-Layout gibts sie ja nicht, daher habe ich auch keine Neidgefühle. US-Layout wäre mir zu nerdig, ich brauch DE. Hätte auch keinen Bock auf ständiges Umstöpseln.

_*Eine* Tastatur um Windows zu knechten, im Halbdunkel zu schreiben, in RPGs zu fechten
Auf meinem Desktop, wo die Icons drohen._

Mehr möchte ich garnicht.



> Der Kunststoff ist halt insgesamt unempfindlicher gegen so ziemlich  alles im Vergleich zu ABS. Was nicht heißt das ABS Key's schlecht  sind... Wie schon gesagt fühlen sie sich anders an und klingen auch  anders. Denke das ist eher 'ne Geschmacksfrage wie Black oder Brown Switch.



Ich suche nur so nach Indizien, an was Cherry in der langen Zeit der G80 am Markt bis heute gespart hat. Reine Neugierde. Ich glaube, heute sind die Caps aus ABS.

Danke für die Links!



> Würde sagen das auf dem Bild sind Alps.



Das war das Erste, was mir durch den Kopf ging, war mir aber nicht sicher. Sie sind aber etwas anders, es steht auch kein Hersteller drauf.



> Die Amiga Tasten könnte man mit etwas Handwerklichem Geschick Moden...



Klar - aber das wäre eine Einbahnstraße. Die "Erste" vergißt man nicht - und wenn man sie noch hat, hält man sie in Ehren.

Später Nachtrag:
Irgendwo hatte ich es ja schon angedroht.
Jetzt sitze ich vor einer Razer Black Widow Ultimate.
Was soll ich dazu sagen? Erstmal garnichts.


----------



## moparcrazy (26. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gratuliere zur neuen Tastatur.


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wie... Gratulation? Ich dachte, ich werde jetzt ordentlich gebashed, weil ich solchen Tinnef gekauft habe. 
Das war jetzt aber eine Enttäuschung! 
Äh, danke. 
Noch ist es ja nicht meine, wurde als Geschenk gekauft.
Aber möglicherweise hole ich mir auch eine. Es geht eben nichts darüber, sich selbst kundig zu machen.
Allerdings ist das eine neue Version mit geändertem Zeichensatz auf den Tasten


----------



## moparcrazy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nope kein gebashe von mir.
Wenn Du Blaue willst und Beleuchtung und mit den "Mängeln" leben kannst  (Hochglanz Gehäuse, SiFi 80er Tron Font), warum zum Teufel keine  BlackWidow?!
Für manche sind das ja auch gar keine Nachteile, sondern gerade das gefällt ihnen so. 

Geänderter Zeichensatz. kein SiFi 80er Tron Font mehr?


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Vor allem der Preis ist angemessen. Jetzt endlich. Jetzt kann ich mir eine Meinung bilden ob die Tastatur ihr Geld wert ist.
Vorweg: Ist sie. 
Für die 111 €, die ich hingeblättert habe, ist sie kaufbar. Das entspräche unter 100 € netto im Nachnahmeversand der üblichen Verdächtigen (ich habe sie einfach aus dem Laden). 
Die 189 € oder so beim Erscheinen waren eher lachhaft. Die 159 als Zwischenstand waren auch zuviel.
Aber der Preis ist fast überall unten für das Teil. Amazon: 114 €

Tja, der Font. Weia ... der ist ja etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich fand und finde ihn überhaupt nicht so schlimm. Ist mal was anderes. Der Font ist noch derselbe, er bestand ja aus so einer schrägen Mischung aus Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
Jetzt haben sie auch endlich die Großbuchstaben fertig entwickelt. Im geheimen Razer-Labor, indem sie die Tools für die Elitegamer von morgen entwerfen.
Und nur Großbuchstaben sind jetzt auf den Tasten. 
Wer sich die Tastatur zulegen möchte und auch einen Laden zur Hand hat, muss eben die Gelegenheit nutzen den Karton zu öffnen und auf die Schnelle einen Blick auf N und H zu werfen. Die waren nämlich vorher klein. Jetzt gibbet eben H statt h. Und N statt ... äh.. dafür fehlt mir einfach der Font. Bei den beiden ist es mir direkt aufgefallen. Ansonsten muss man sich erst mal orientieren, wenn man den Font sieht.
Ach ja... und ich bin jetzt ganz doll viel Elite, weil ich wieder mal ein Razerteil habe. So Schwachmatenmarketing können sie in den Karton stopfen. Die hätten lieber eine Tools- und Treiber-CD reinstecken sollen. Lieferumfang: Tastatur und der übliche Waschzettel. Sonst nix.


----------



## evilass (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hier ist ein netter Forumseintrag bzgl. Liste und Technik. Aber viel interessanter sind die Modelle, die weiter unten auftauchen. Crazy shit: Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
Im Speziellen meine ich die *Maltron Dual Hands 3D *


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Yepp - Zwar schonmal gesehen, aber immer wieder ein netter Anblick.


----------



## Biohazard92 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wie ordnet sich denn die Lautstärke der 6Gv2 ein ? Plane sie bald zu kaufen, kann sie aber in meinem Dorf nicht antesten ?

Schade dass die Shift-Taste im Deutschen Layout so klein ist wegen der < Taste, wäre für Blizzard-RTS Games echt praktisch das US-Layout zu nehmen aber dann fehlt ä ö ü und ß >_>


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

hm.... was kostet sie denn? Wenn so um die 70€ sein darf: Es gibt da noch die Ttesports Meka. Der Link ist nur für die Produktvorstellung, nicht unbedingt für den Preis. Möglicherweise ist sie auch günstiger zu haben.
Ist eine solide Mech, bei der man keine Tastenkompromisse eingehen muss.
Voll verklickt - Ein Güterzug voll Asche über mein Haupt! 
Ich meinte die Meka G1 - Die hat die volle Tastatur. Und leider einen höheren Preis.
Im Preisbereich der kleinen Steel fällt mir leider keine Alternative ein - im Moment.


----------



## moparcrazy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Im Speziellen meine ich die *Maltron Dual Hands 3D *


 Gibt's auch in der Einhand Version.
Left single hand keyboard, PC, UK
295GBP hmmm... is ja fast ein Schnäppchen!


Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Wie ordnet sich denn die Lautstärke der 6Gv2 ein ?


Lauter als 'ne Rubberdome aber leiser als 'ne BlackWidow, nachdem Du dir abgewöhnt hast die Tasten voll durch zuhauen.
ps. Auch hier ist Google Dein Freund. Gibt von fast jeder Tastatur Videos mit Sound Samples.


Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Schade dass die Shift-Taste im Deutschen Layout so klein ist wegen der < Taste, wäre für Blizzard-RTS Games echt praktisch das US-Layout zu nehmen aber dann fehlt ä ö ü und ß >_>


 Bei US Layout im BS Tastatur umstellen auf US International dann ist ß=Alt+s, ä=Alt+q, ü=Alt+y, ö=Alt+p.


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die BW(U) ist überhaupt nicht laut, das wird stark überbewertet. 
Wenn ich mal Langeweile haben sollte, schreibe ich vielleicht mal was zur BWU, auch im Hinblick auf die G80 mit den gleichen Tasten. Vielleicht auch was zur Realität der im Netz zu lesenden negativen Aspekte.


----------



## turbosnake (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gibts was neues zu Red Switches?


----------



## moparcrazy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Eine Tastatur ist mit Blue Switchs immer lauter als eine mit Black's. Habe die BlackWidow hier nur erwähnt da sie schon recht bekannt und überall erhältlich ist.


turbo94740 schrieb:


> Gibts was neues zu Red Switches?


 Könntest Du bitte deine Frage präzisieren! So kann die Antwort nur lauten: Does not compute.


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das ist wahr. Geräusche machen Blacks aber auch. 
Es ist aber so, dass die Clicks im normalen Anschlaggeräusch der Tasten untergehen... können. Und ich rede jetzt nicht von mir Holzhacker. Eher von professionellen Tipper(inne)n, richtig mit 10-Fingersystem, z.B. in einem Schreibbüro. die hauen zwar nicht durch, trotzdem ist das Geräusch auch ohne das >Tack!< (und ohne Klick) nicht zu verachten. 
Wenn ich durch einen längeren Text scrollen muss und dabei mit den Pfeiltasten navigiere, drücke ich die Tasten recht zart, dann gibt es natürlich kein Anschlaggeräusch und >KLICK!< dominiert deutlich. Aber würde ich nicht wirklich laut nennen.
Im Grunde halte ich die "Lautstärke" des Klicks eher für eine Sinnestäuschung, ähnlich wie das "gefühlt" lautere Sirren eines kleinen hochfrequenten Lüfters im Vergleich zu einem größeren Lüfter in einer tieferen Tonlage, trotz gemessener gleicher Lautheit. 
Es kann natürlich durchaus sein, dass mein Hirn sich in 12 Jahren Blue so daran gewöhnt hat, dass es das Geräusch nicht mehr so intensiv warnimmt.  Aber ich nutze sie nur in meinem eigenen stillen Kämmerlein. Draußen in der richtigen Welt habe ich es nur mit "normalen" Tastaturen zu tun. Deshalb bezweifle ich ein wenig, dass mein Gehör durch einen internen Filter verdorben ist.


----------



## moparcrazy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> ...drücke ich die Tasten recht zart, dann gibt es natürlich kein Anschlaggeräusch und >KLICK!< dominiert deutlich. Aber würde ich nicht wirklich laut nennen.


 So, wenn Du jetzt noch 'ne Tastatur mit Black's hättest und die Tasten  genauso zart drücken würdest...? Röchtöch BLACK's sind leiser.


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mache ich vielleicht sogar! 
Ich mag Hardware und ich wurschtele gerne mit Sachen rum, die man auch anfassen kann (nicht nur mechanisch/elektronische) 
Da sind Tastaturen ein guter Kompromiss. Und ich komme dann vielleicht auch von meiner Klick-Fixierung runter.
Was mir nicht so ganz klar ist (immer noch nicht): wieso Klick-Tasten (mal unabhängig vom Hersteller) generell als so spieluntauglich verschrien sind. Ich sehe da keine Nachteile, im Gegenteil: Wenn ich auf ein Ereignis warte, das einen schnellen Tastendruck erfordert, kann ich schon die Taste bis zum Widerstand halten und wenn es dann soweit ist relativ, schnell auslösen.
Klassisches, wenn auch unschönes Beispiel (böh - Killerspiele): Wenn man beim Snipern darauf wartet, bis das richtige Object im Fadenkreuz auftaucht.
Und wenn es darauf ankommt, möglichst schnell irgendwelche Kombis zu drücken, dann ist das auch kein Hindernis, denn eigentlich sind die MX-Blues relativ leichtgängig.

Nochmal kurz zur Lautstärke - ich bin vor längerer Zeit im Thread aufgeschlagen, mit der Aussage: Ich habe eine Cherry, die hat blaue Tasten, die haben aber keinen Klick! Ich dachte schon, ich hätte ein altes Sondermodell. 
Okay, es ist schon so, das die Tasten doch im Laufe der Zeit etwas von ihrer taktilen Rückmeldung und damit vom Geräusch verloren haben, aber auch die paar Tasten, die noch wie neu sind, sind recht leise.
Kann daran liegen, dass im G80-Gehäuse sehr viel Luft ist und den Schall schlucken kann (keine interne Abdeckung kein garnichts).
Bei der Xarmor-Mutantin hier wird der Schall direkt von der oberen Platte reflektiert - sie ist schon lauter.

Ja, ich halte schon Ausschau nach der nächsten Tastatur. Ersatz kann nicht schaden. 
Die Mionix wirds auf jeden Fall nicht - die nächste Tastatur soll NKRO können und das bringt die Mionix Zibal 60 nicht (aber sonst ist sie schon 'ne Hübsche, wenn sie vor meinem Renteneintritt noch kommt). Nicht das ich NKRO bis jetzt vermisst hätte, aber schaden kann's auch nicht. Es wird was simples, aber robustes werden.


----------



## turbosnake (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich meinte ob es in DE Tastaturen mit Red Switches zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## moparcrazy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Was mir nicht so ganz klar ist (immer noch nicht): wieso Klick-Tasten (mal unabhängig vom Hersteller) generell als so spieluntauglich verschrien sind


Das liegt am Resetpunkt der Blue's. Du musst nach dem auslösen der Taste  die Taste weiter loslassen als bei allen anderen Switchs damit sie  erneut auslöst. Bei dem Black's liegen die beiden punkte sehr nahe  beieinander. Das alles sind aber theoretische werte, wenn Du mit den  Blue's beim Gaming gut klarkommst... denne ist doch alles prima.


OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Cherry, die hat blaue Tasten, die haben aber keinen Klick


 Sowohl das Klicken als auch die Taktile Rückmeldung unterliegen einem Alterungsprozess.
Blue's hatten mal eine Haltbarkeit  von 20mill. Betätigungen jetzt haben  sie 50mill.. Cherry hat dafür nicht den Switch verändert sondern  einfach die Produkt Spezifikation. Sprich: Irgendwo bei 20mill. kann der  Switch aufhören zu Klicken er wird aber dennoch weiter auslösen.


turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ob es in DE Tastaturen mit Red Switches zu kaufen gibt.


Höchstens Cherry Board's alles andere nur über Internationalen Versand und nix mit DE Layout


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ach ja... wieder über den Klickpunkt hoch bei den MX-Blue... das hatte ich vergessen. 

Tja... es ist interessant zu sehen, wie ein neuer Mythos geboren wird. Der Mythos der roten Switches. Muss zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt mit der aktuellen Anfage zusammenhängen, aber ich sehe ihn schon am Horizont.


----------



## moparcrazy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich habe ja 'ne KBC Poker mit Red's. Leute macht euch locker, das ist  nicht der über-geheime-super=switch! Das sind einfach leichtere Black's,  man könnte sie auch als Brown's ohne Taktile Rückmeldung bezeichnen.  Sicher ein guter Switch aber nix besonderes. Wer bisher Black's hatte  und Denkt Ich möchte was leichteres haben aber nichts mit Klick oder  Bump für den sind Red's wohl das richtige. 

Das ganze ist wie das eBay Syndrom, da geht alles gut was als selten oder limited edition betitelt wird...


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Eben... mir wären die einfach zu lasch. Deshalb kann ich den Satz hier - _Bis auf einige wenige Liebhaber fanden Tastaturen mit diesem Schalter keine Käufer und fristen auf Grund der hohen Fehlerrate beim Schreiben eher ein Nischendasein._ (von _Tom's Hardware_) - theoretisch nachvollziehen.


----------



## moparcrazy (28. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jetzt müsste ein Hersteller so clever sein und eine Tastatur mit Red's  bei uns auf den Markt bringen. Das wäre wie 'ne Lizenz zum Geld drucken.
1 Jahr später könnte man dann wahrscheinlich 90% dieser Tastaturen  gebraucht kaufen!


----------



## OctoCore (28. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ach... die Idee wäre nicht schlecht.  Kann man sowas nicht mit Whites aufziehen? Die habe ich mir so als Alternative zu den Blues ausgesucht, weil wenigstens taktil und kräftig. Eine große Auswahl von MX-White-Tastas käme mir schon recht, kaum gebraucht, aber günstig.


----------



## moparcrazy (28. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Will ja nicht immer so zickig sein aber Cherry baut keine White's! Was  Du meinst sind die Clear's. White Switch's gibt es bei Alps nicht bei  Cherry MX. Bei Clear's sieht es auch sehr mau aus, Cherry Boards und die Deck Legend gibt es mit Clear Switch sonnst ist mir nix bekannt.


----------



## OctoCore (28. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

okay... Clears. Freudsche Fehlleistung. Für mich sehen die eben weiß aus. Egal - es muss ja auch nicht immer Cherry sein - auch andere haben schöne Tasten. Ist eben nur nicht immer einfach hierzulande da ran zu kommen.
Gewisse Kombinationen sind schwer zu kriegen. Sieht man ja schon daran, wo ich am Ende gelandet bin mit _Blues_, _Beleuchtung_ und _DE-Layout_.

Wenn es preiswerte Cherrys mit Clears gibt, dann könnte man ein solides Board mit Browns anschaffen und die relevanten Tasten aus der Billig-Cherry einbauen.


----------



## Spinal (28. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Lauter als 'ne Rubberdome aber leiser als 'ne BlackWidow, nachdem Du dir abgewöhnt hast die Tasten voll durch zuhauen.
> ps. Auch hier ist Google Dein Freund. Gibt von fast jeder Tastatur Videos mit Sound Samples.


 
Die Blacks machen meiner Ansicht nach gar kein Geräusch. Nur eben, wenn man sie auf den Boden durchdrückt und das ist kein geräusch des Switches, sondern das Geräusch der "Cap". Und das varriiert nur ganz leicht und hängt von Form und Material ab.

Was die Videos/Soundsamples betrifft habe ich mal etwas rumexperimentiert und muss sagen, dass man sich sehr schwer ein Bild anhand solcher Videos machen kann. Denn da kommt es sehr stark auf die Kamera an. Habe selber mit einer schon recht hochwertigen Kamera mal aufgenommen und das klingt recht genau wie es in echt klingt. Dann auch mal mit dem Handy aufgenommen und es klang total anders. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, das es hunderte Handys und Kameras gibt, würde ich mich nicht auf Soundvideos verlassen.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ja, ich halte schon Ausschau nach der nächsten Tastatur. Ersatz kann nicht schaden.
> Die Mionix wirds auf jeden Fall nicht - die nächste Tastatur soll NKRO  können und das bringt die Mionix Zibal 60 nicht (aber sonst ist sie  schon 'ne Hübsche, wenn sie vor meinem Renteneintritt noch kommt). Nicht  das ich NKRO bis jetzt vermisst hätte, aber schaden kann's auch nicht.  Es wird was simples, aber robustes werden.


 
Woher weißt du, das die Mionix kein NKRO hat? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das sie baugleich mit der Meka G1 ist (was von der Optik und den Anschlüssen hinkommt) und die hat NKRO.




OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Meka G1 - Die hat die volle Tastatur. Und leider einen höheren Preis.
> Im Preisbereich der kleinen Steel fällt mir leider keine Alternative ein - im Moment.


 
Ich habe die Meka G1 für knapp 100 Euro gekauft, war schon happig und ist einige Monate her. Aber ich habe sie auch schonmal für unter 80 gesehen. Das finde ich geht, finde sie ist eine tolle Tastatur und zu dem Preis die imho bessere im Vergleich zur 6gv2, eben wegen der Shift Taste. Also wer sich etwas Zeit lassen kann, könnte ja mal die Augen offen halten.


Zu guter Letzt noch was zur Black Widow Ultimate. Ich habe meine zeitgleich mit der Meka G1 vor einigen Monaten gekauft und tippe recht viel auf ihr. Ich hatte bisher weder irgendwelche Ausfälle, noch Qualitätsprobleme. Hatte 120 Euro bezahlt was voll in Ordnung geht. Es ist halt wie oft erwähnt Geschmacksache, bei mir ist auch das H und das N groß, dafür aber das r klein. Mir gefällt der Font, aber das mit dem r war schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Dachte das kleine n wäre nur im US Layout. Zudem ging ich immer davon aus, dass sie nicht hinter jeder Taste eine LED hat, da das immer bei der Deck so hervorgehoben wird und Razer so als "bling bling" abgetan wird, aber sie hat auch hinter jeder Taste eine eigene LED 

Drei Dinge gefallen mir nicht sooo gut. Zum einen könnten manche länglichen Tasten etwas "steifer" sein, die Hochglanzoptik trifft nicht meinen Geschmack und 2KRO ist natürlich für eine Gaming Tastatur schon recht peinlich.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Betschi (28. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was sind die Unterschiede zwischen der Meka G1 und der 6GV2? Die Meka ist immerhin 30 € teurer.


----------



## Own3r (28. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die 6Gv2 ist ein bisschen besser verarbeitet als die Meka G1. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## OctoCore (28. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, das die Mionix kein NKRO hat? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das sie baugleich mit der Meka G1 ist (was von der Optik und den Anschlüssen hinkommt) und die hat NKRO.



Ich weiß es direkt von Mionix. 
Erstmal bewerben sie es nicht. Immerhin preisen sie das Teil als Gamertastatur an. Da wäre es wohl angebracht, NKRO zu erwähnen. So dumm wäre das Marketing nicht, dass zu vergessen.
Jetzt kannman sagen, dass das meine persönliche Interpretation wäre - aber warte, es kommt noch besser.
Was sie bewerben: 6KRO - übrigens genau wie Razer mit ihren beiden Schwarzen Witwen.
Das ist dann auch der Gipfel der Genüsse. Okay, ich finde das Getue um NKRO ein wenig überbewertet.
Dann ist da noch der Punkt: Die Tastatur ist ein reines USB-Device.
Von daher ist NKRO also sowieso nicht möglich. Kein Wunder, dass sie sich da bedeckt halten.

Rein subjektiv finde ich die Mionix ja ganz schick - aber inzwischen können sie mich mal.
Genau wie die anderen Hersteller, die ihre Ankündigungen schon seit letztem Jahr nicht wahr machen.



> Zu guter Letzt noch was zur Black Widow Ultimate. Ich habe meine zeitgleich mit der Meka G1 vor einigen Monaten gekauft und tippe recht viel auf ihr. Ich hatte bisher weder irgendwelche Ausfälle, noch Qualitätsprobleme. Hatte 120 Euro bezahlt was voll in Ordnung geht. Es ist halt wie oft erwähnt Geschmacksache, bei mir ist auch das H und das N groß, dafür aber das r klein. Mir gefällt der Font, aber das mit dem r war schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Nachtrag:
Das mit dem R sehe ich so, dass es das "große" R ist. Das sieht man bei so manchem Designer-Font, dass sich die großen  von den kleinen Buchstaben eben nur durch die Größe unterscheiden. Das lässt sich auf so einer Tastatur nur schlecht darstellen, wo die Buchstaben gleich groß sind.  Sonst hätte das Tastenrefresh auch keinen Sinn. 

Die Razer ist keinesfalls Bling, bling.
Die Beleuchtung muss sich hinter der Deckbeleuchtung nicht verstecken und das Gehäuse ist sehr dezent und schlank. Nicht so tief wie meine G80. Ich habe jetzt deutlich mehr Platz. Ganz unaufdringlich. Grade Linien ohne Schnickschnack. 
Keine aufdringliche Namensaufdrucke (dickes Minus für die QPAD MK-80!). Es gibt nur das kleine Logo - eher unauffällig. Aber beleuchtet. 
Zumindest das Gehäuse ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Da würde ich sogar 10 von 10 Punkten vergeben und nicht nur 9, wie in eigen tests. Aber okay, es gibt immer wieder Serienstreuungen.
Und sie liegt in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse wie die Deck (und die Mionix). Das muss man nicht positiv sehen. Mein Standardgriff mit Daumen und zwei Fingern, um die Tastatur an der Schmalseite zu packen und zur Seite zu räumen, wenn ich Platz brauche, wird zum echten Kraftakt dank der Hebelwirkung.
Außerdem kann jeder durch eine billge Stahlplatte das Gewicht erhöhen, um sein Produkt wertiger erscheinen lassen.
Der Glanzeffekt stört überraschenderweise überhaupt nicht so stark, wie ich befürchtet habe. Die Tapser und Schmierer auf den glänzenden Flächen fallen ohne direkte Anstrahlung durch meine Schreibtischleuchte hier nur sehr schwach auf. Im Prinzip reicht ein Wischer mit dem Daumen oder Handballen dazu, um sie wieder einigermaßen ordentlich wirken zu lassen.
Im Unterschied zu Samsung-Moni hier wirkt die Oberfläche wirklich wie Klavierlack und nicht einfach wie glänzendes Plastik. 
Könnte daran liegen, das die Oberschale transparent und von der Innenseite schwarz lackiert ist. 
Dadurch sieht man auch nicht die üblichen Num- und Capslock-Anzeigen oder die Anzeige für Game- und Makromodus, wenn sie nicht aktiv sind.
Sind sie aktiv, leuchten sie von unten durch die glatte, ungebrochene Oberfläche.
Numlock und Co könnten aber etwas mehr Leuchtkraft gebrauchen. Durch die kleinen und spillerigen Buchstaben gehen sie etwas unter. Aber mein Lötkolben wartet schon.
Im Prinzip ist es so: Ich hatte zu der Tastatur sehr gemischte Kommentare auf der Zunge: Von "Hervorragend!" bis "Das darf echt nicht wahr sein!". 
Die positiven Eigenschaften hat sie von Razer, die kritikwürdigen teilt sie sich mit der iONE XArmor (oder von mir aus Scorpius) U9BL
Das Problem mit der Steifheit hat sie von iONE mit auf den Weg bekommen. Ich dachte, mich ruft's, als ich die Stablisatoren gesehen habe. 
Da sieht es bei meiner G80 aber anders aus (wie bei Deck).
Aber sie erfüllen ihren Zweck, denn die Leertaste hält ihre Höhe, auch wenn ich sie nur an einer Schmalseite drücke. 
Das fällt eher auf, wenn man die Tasten um die eigene Achse drehen will, z.B. die Enter-Taste. Natürlich gibt es immer ein gewisses Spiel, aber bei der Cherry kann ich die Taste nicht so weit drehen, das sie links an die anderen Tasten drückt oder rechts kräftig gegen den Oberschalenrahmen.
Naja, _you get, what you pay for_. Bei ihrem früherem Einstandspreis wären sie aber nicht damit durchgekommen. Da sich keine Tasten verkanten, kann ich damit leben.
Auf jeden Fall ist sie immer noch eine sehr wertige Tastatur. Was mich aber etwas ärgert, ist eben: wenn man ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert hätte, könnte man sie hochwertig nennen.
Und dann ist da natürlich die Sache mit den Tastenkappen. Aber das gilt sicher für so gut wie alle beleuchteten Tastaturen für den Consumerbereich, dass es die Beschichtung bei starker Belastung nicht lange macht. Einzige Ausnahme möglicherweise: die von Déck.
Okay, aber für ein Jahr, das ich mal als Standzeit für die Tasten annehme (nur bei mir natürlich) gönne ich mir den Luxus. Dafür ist das Schreibgefühl wenigstens erstklassig.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Die Blacks machen meiner Ansicht nach gar kein Geräusch. Nur eben, wenn man sie auf den Boden durchdrückt und das ist kein geräusch des Switches, sondern das Geräusch der "Cap". Und das varriiert nur ganz leicht und hängt von Form und Material ab.


Deiner Ansicht nach... Meiner Erfahrung nach!!! Sind sie leise aber dennoch lauter als 'ne Rubberdome PUNKT


Spinal schrieb:


> Was die Videos/Soundsamples betrifft habe ich mal etwas rumexperimentiert und muss sagen, dass man sich sehr schwer ein Bild anhand solcher Videos machen kann.


Um einen groben Anhaltspunkt zu haben ist das besser als nichts.


Spinal schrieb:


> Zudem ging ich immer davon aus, dass sie nicht hinter jeder Taste eine LED hat, da das immer bei der Deck so hervorgehoben wird und Razer so als "bling bling" abgetan wird, aber sie hat auch hinter jeder Taste eine eigene LED


 Deck's haben andere LED's locker 3mal so hell wie jede andere  Beleuchtete Tastatur. Und sie waren die ersten mit einer LED hinter  jeder Taste.


OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Beleuchtung muss sich hinter der Deckbeleuchtung nicht verstecken


Pft... Bitte direkt live miteinander vergleichen.


OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich dachte, mich ruft's, als ich die Stablisatoren gesehen habe. Da sieht es bei meiner G80 aber anders aus (wie bei Deck).


Deck hat ein eigenes system KEINE Cherry Stablisatoren!


OctoCore schrieb:


> Und dann ist da natürlich die Sache mit den Tastenkappen. Aber das gilt sicher für so gut wie alle beleuchteten Tastaturen für den Consumerbereich, dass es die Beschichtung bei starker Belastung nicht lange macht. Einzige Ausnahme möglicherweise: die von Déck.


 Deck Tasten sind Dye Sublimiert eine der hochwertigsten und haltbarsten verfahren der Beschriftung dazu bestehen sie aus PBT Kunststoff. Die sind nicht nur möglicherweise sondern ganz sicher eine Ausnahme!


----------



## Char (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Dann ist da noch der Punkt: Die Tastatur ist ein reines USB-Device.
> Von daher ist NKRO also sowieso nicht möglich. Kein Wunder, dass sie sich da bedeckt halten.


Nicht ganz richtig. Die Noppoo Choc Mini z.B. wird auch über USB angeschlossen hat aber NKRO.


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Char schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Die Noppoo Choc Mini z.B. wird auch über USB angeschlossen hat aber NKRO.



Mag sein. Oder auch nicht. 
Aber das sie es können soll, habe ich auch gelesen. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich nicht weiter recherchiert habe als bis zur unten genannten Liste.
Die X4 kanns ja angeblich auch - allerdings ist das eine Rubbeldumm-Tastatur. Der Begriff NKRO wird zum Teil sehr großzügig ausgelegt, wie man auch hier in diesem Thread lesen kann.

Erzähl's den Hardware-Gurus, die durchaus plausibel erklären, dass (und warum) NKRO unter USB nicht geht.
Wobei ich allerdings nicht glaube, dass es grundsätzlich nicht geht - ist nur eine Frage des Aufwandes.Wenn die Tastatur es grundsätzlich kann, z.B. unter PS/2, dann lässt sich das auch unter USB hinkriegen.
Ich kann die Gründe, warum NKRO mit USB nicht (oder nicht zuverlässig) geht, nicht aus dem Kopf herunterbeten, ich hab's schlicht vergessen. Ich müsste mir das Thema nochmal durchlesen. Trotzdem behaupte ich mal dreist, das es grundsätzlich möglich ist, zumindest mit der Unterstützung von etwas intelligenterer Hardware.
Ansonsten halte ich mich lieber an den Kanon und an sowas hier.
Bei den Legenden, die ständig im Netz verbreitet werden, ist das auch besser so, glaubt mir. 
Da sehe ich leider schon oft genug bei Themen, in denen ich anders als bei Tastaturen recht sattelfest bin, was für unsinnige Märchen und Mythen sich dort hartnäckig halten. Ich würde manchen "Fakten" nicht weiter trauen, als moparcrazy seine Déck werfen kann - und das ist bei dem Gewicht nicht sehr weit.

Wer keine Lust hat, sich durchzuarbeiten - in der Liste des angegebenen Links steht die Choc (groß und klein mit gleichem Ergebnis) als: 18KRO USB and NKRO PS/2. Das ist doch sehr gut, aber kein NKRO unter USB. 
Da für die KRO-Einstufung die kleinstmögliche Kombi zählt, braucht eigentlich keine Mensch mehr als 6KRO unter der Voraussetzung, dass eine Hand immer auf der Maus liegt. 18KRO kann eigentlich nur ein Haluter (die kennt man, wenn man mal Perry Rhodan gelesen hat: die hätten drei Hände mit je sechs Fingern neben der Maushand frei) nutzen.

Bei der BWU muss man nicht lange testen: Mehr als sechs Tasten geht nicht.
ZXC geht im Gegensatz zur Liste zwar, aber das ist natürlich eine Täuschung, weil Y und Z im DE-Layout gegenüber dem US-Layout vertauscht sind. YXC geht nicht, aber YX - damit wären wir bei 2KRO.

Im Rahmen meines Herz- und Nieren-Tests der BWU konnte ich es natürlich nicht lassen, die Tastatur an PS/2 anzuschnörpseln. Entsprechende Adapter hat man ja immer in der Ramsch-Schublade herumliegen.



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Pft... Bitte direkt live miteinander vergleichen.



So schwierig ist es nicht, LEDs ordentlich leuchten zu lassen. Wenn Deck behauptet, ihre LEDs sind zigmal heller als die anderer illuminierter Tastaturen - naja - Marketing ist geduldig. 
Sie kochen auch nur mit Wasser, ist alles kein Hexenwerk.
Ansonsten kommt die BWU in einigen Tests als recht hell weg. Grundsätzlich wirkt blau aber fast immer intensiver, auch wenn es messtechnisch nicht wirklich heller ist. Aber auch bei Déck sind die Helligkeiten unterschiedlich. In Candela gemessen ist bei denen grün heller als blau oder rot. An der Spitze liegt weiß. 
Dass man die Helligkeit bei der BWU nur in drei Stufen (neben AUS und dem komischen Puls-Modus) regulieren kann, sehe ich auch nicht als Nachteil. 

Keine Sorge: Ich käme nicht einmal ansatzweise auf die Idee, eine Deck qualitätsmäßig mit der iONE oder BWU zu vergleichen bzw. annähernd auf einer Stufe einzuordnen.
Für den doppelten Preis würde ich aber auch nicht weniger an Qualität verlangen. Der Haken ist, dass Déck, auf den Preis bezogen, die Qualitätsvorteile nicht wirklich ins rechte Licht rücken kann. In den USA liegen eine iONE und eine Déck preislich sehr viel näher beieinander als zum Beispiel hier eine BWU und eine Déck. So kann Déck bezogen auf das P/L-Verhältnis deutlich stärker punkten als in Deutschland.
Beim Design finde ich, dass bei der Legend durchaus noch Verbesserungspotential steckt. Das fällt aber unter Geschmackssache.



> Deck hat ein eigenes system KEINE Cherry Stablisatoren!



Gottchen, reg dich nicht auf. 
Hat auch niemand behauptet. Aber was wäre so schlimm daran, wenn es so wäre?
Bei beiden sind die Stabilisatoren, robust, schwarz (falls sie bei dir nicht schwarz sein sollten: häng dich nicht dran auf - auf den Bildern, die ich sah, waren sie eben schwarz), geschlossen und mit relativ dicken äh... Metallspangen (keine Ahnung, wie man die Dinger nennt, die dazu gedacht sind, die Stabis synchron auf Höhe zu halten) verbunden.
Aber eine Schande wäre es für Déck nicht, wenn sie Cherry-Stabis nutzen würden. Die sehen auch verdächtig ähnlich aus - wenn Déck sich wirklich die Mühe macht, eigene Stabilisatoren zu bauen, dann sage ich mal: gut geklaut.
Allerdings vergesse ich immer gern, wie alt meine G80 ist. Wer weiß, was sie heute als Stabis nutzen. Aber das heißt ja nicht, das Cherry keine vernünftige Stabilisatoren im Programm hat.

Aber ich habe mich wohl zu früh aufgeregt. Anscheinend sind die Stabis aus heutiger Sicht Standardqualität und nicht minderwertig. Spillerige Führungsdrähte in Ösen, die unten in den Kappen stecken. Die Basisführungen auf der Grundplatte nicht geschlossen, sondern links und rechts offen. Kein Wunder, dass sich die Tasten fröhlich nach links und rechts drehen lassen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Führungsdrähte an der Stabilizer-Basis bei Filco und DAS an etwas anderer Stelle angebracht sind, ist das System dort ziemlich gleich und wirkt immer noch ziemlich windig. Okay - die Ösen wirken etwas breiter, ich wills mal nicht übertreiben. Auf jeden Fall fehlt es auch dort an Seitenführung. Das Noppoo Choc Mini hat auch das Ösensystem. Bei iONE (bzw. den in der Beziehung baugleichen Razers) hat man das Gefühl, wenn nicht gaaaanz vorsichtig die Kappe nach oben gezogen wird, dass man ruckzuck die Ösen (die deutlich weniger robust wirken, als etwa die der Choc Mini) ausgerissen hat. 
Oh je... das fällt wohl unter die Rubrik "Früher war vieles besser!". In dem Fall stimmt es wohl. Bei Tastaturen und Zubehör lag das Minimallevel früher deutlich höher.



> Deck Tasten sind Dye Sublimiert eine der hochwertigsten und haltbarsten verfahren der Beschriftung dazu bestehen sie aus PBT Kunststoff. Die sind nicht nur möglicherweise sondern ganz sicher eine Ausnahme!



Mit "ganz sicher" bin ich immer "ganz vorsichtig".  Jetzt erwähnt man schon eine Hardware als potentielle positive Ausnahme, dann ist es deren Usern noch nicht gut genug. <seufz> 
Das die Beschichtung ins Trägermaterial hineindiffundiert, ist eine feine Sache. Das dürfte zumindest gegen Abblättern und Abkratzen schützen, weil quasi untrennbar verbunden. 
Die Dicke ist aber trotzdem begrenzt.
Was den Verschleiß von PBT-Tasten angeht, so habe ich auch meine Erfahrung. 
Bei meiner G80 ist der durchaus vorhanden. 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass viele der ehemals rauen Tasten spiegelglatt sind, ist die Färbung der vertieften Buchstaben auch untrennbar mit der Oberfläche verbunden. 
Die Vertiefung schützt sie erfolgreich vor dem Verschleiß, allerdings nicht bei den Pfeiltasten, weil die Symbole eben flächiger sind und deshalb auch berührt werden können. Da sind die Pfeilspitzen z.T. nicht mehr gefüllt. Verschleiß findet also statt.
Sprechen wir in 10 Jahren nochmal über deine Caps.
Aber grundsätzlich streite ich das Potential für eine wesentlich längere Haltbarkeit nicht ab.


----------



## Spinal (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Deiner Ansicht nach... Meiner Erfahrung nach!!! Sind sie leise aber dennoch lauter als 'ne Rubberdome PUNKT



Laut Deiner Signatur hast du keine Tastatur mit Black Switches und meine Ansicht beruht auf meiner Erfahrung. Klar macht jede Tastatur beim tippen Geräusche und wenn man kein Profi ist und nicht auf das Tippgeräusch achtet, ist eine mechanische Tastatur immer lauter als eine Rubberdome. Aber der Cherry (Black) Switch ansich macht eben kein Geräusch. Mach die Cap ab und drück den mal 3 mm durch, ich höre da nix. Allerdings will ich auch keine Haarspalterei betreiben, eine Rubberdome macht ja "theoretisch" auch kein Geräusch.

Ich gebe zu, man könnte meinen Beitrag falsch verstehen, deshalb sag ich es mal so, die Black Switches machen kein Geräusch, aber durch Art und Bauweise der Tasten ist eine mechanische Tastatur beim tippen dennoch lauter als eine Rubberdome.



> Um einen groben Anhaltspunkt zu haben ist das besser als nichts.


 
Dagegen ist nix einzuwenden, aber dennoch sollte man sich nicht all zu sehr auf solche Videos verlassen. Nix anderes habe ich gesagt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Im Prinzip hast du immer ein Bewegungsgeräusch bei einer Mechanischen. Das habe ich hier schon mit den Blues vor dem Klick, wahrscheinlich durch die Feder, genauso bei der Amigatastatur, die keine taktile Rückmeldung gibt, ähnlich wie die MX-Blacks.
Wenn über dem PCB noch eine Metallplatte liegt, hat man besonders bei der Leertaste (wahrscheinlich, weil neben dem eigentlichen Taster links und rechts viel Platz ist, so das die Platte gut nachschwingen kann) einen metallischen Nachklang - _klinnnnng._
Diese Grundgeräusche mitzubewerten ist im Grunde Erbsenzählerei, weil sie sich kaum vermeiden lassen.
Interessant ist da eher das zusätzliche Geräusch, das z.B. eine Taste mit stramm abgestimmter Feder beim Hochkommen macht im Vergleich zu einer "softeren" Taste. Mal allgemein gesprochen ohne auf bestimmte Hersteller oder Tastentypen einzugehen.


----------



## s|n|s (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

bin gespannt, wann die in Deutschland zu haben sein wird: link


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Tenkeyless... mal was anderes...

Hm, was soll uns das sagen:
_CHERRY MX Black, Brown, or Blue switches will be available based on region._
Jetzt bekommt man schon die Tasten nach Regionalcode zugeteilt?

_Removable braided USB cable with cable routing_
Wenn _removable _auch _austauschbar_ bedeutet, ist das nicht verkehrt._ braided _sind heute viele.

_Rubber coated Keyboard surface_
Naja, also potentiell verschleißanfällig. Warum lassen sie's nicht einfach bei glatten Kunststoffkappen? Die sind auch wenigstens beliebig austauschbar.

_Extra Keys	6 pcs_
Wo sind'n die? 
Rechte Windowstaste durch Fn-Taste ersetzt... okay, die Win-right ist sowieso unnütz.


----------



## Spinal (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich denke, mit den Zusatzkeys sind die Media Tasten gemeint. Nur egal wie ich zähle, komme ich da nicht auf 6 

Aber sieht nett aus. Vielleicht hole ich mir noch so eine Tenkeyless für "unterwegs"  hatte bisher keine Verwendung für sowas, da ich als Pfeiltasten Daddler den Nummernblock für Zusatzfunktionen brauche.

bye
Spinal


----------



## s|n|s (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Hm, was soll uns das sagen:
> _CHERRY MX Black, Brown, or Blue switches will be available based on region._
> Jetzt bekommt man schon die Tasten nach Regionalcode zugeteilt?



haha, genau. In deutschland gibts dann nur braun lol


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich denke, mit den Zusatzkeys sind die Media Tasten gemeint. Nur egal wie ich zähle, komme ich da nicht auf 6


 
Ebend! ich auch nicht. 

@s|n|s - und schwarz für Bayern?

Damit wären die beiden wichtigsten Weltregionen schon mal versorgt.


----------



## s|n|s (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

loool


----------



## moparcrazy (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich würde manchen "Fakten" nicht weiter trauen, als moparcrazy seine Déck werfen kann - und das ist bei dem Gewicht nicht sehr weit.


Wenn es um den Kampf gegen die Unwissenheit der Menschen geht, Schleuder  ich die schon einige Meter. Macht ja nix die hält's ja aus!


OctoCore schrieb:


> So schwierig ist es nicht, LEDs ordentlich leuchten zu lassen.


Schade das es sonnst keiner macht.


OctoCore schrieb:


> Keine Sorge: Ich käme nicht einmal ansatzweise auf die Idee, eine Deck qualitätsmäßig mit der iONE oder BWU zu vergleichen bzw. annähernd auf einer Stufe einzuordnen.


Jetzt verstehen wir uns wieder.


OctoCore schrieb:


> Gottchen, reg dich nicht auf.
> Hat auch niemand behauptet. Aber was wäre so schlimm daran, wenn es so wäre?


Nichts! Nur ist es eben nicht so.


OctoCore schrieb:


> Sprechen wir in 10 Jahren nochmal über deine Caps.
> Aber grundsätzlich streite ich das Potential für eine wesentlich längere Haltbarkeit nicht ab.


 Ich denke wir sollten eher in Ein Zwei Jahren über Deine sprechen.


Spinal schrieb:


> Laut Deiner Signatur hast du keine Tastatur mit Black Switches und meine Ansicht beruht auf meiner Erfahrung. Klar macht jede Tastatur beim tippen Geräusche und wenn man kein Profi ist und nicht auf das Tippgeräusch achtet, ist eine mechanische Tastatur immer lauter als eine Rubberdome. Aber der Cherry (Black) Switch ansich macht eben kein Geräusch. Mach die Cap ab und drück den mal 3 mm durch, ich höre da nix. Allerdings will ich auch keine Haarspalterei betreiben, eine Rubberdome macht ja "theoretisch" auch kein Geräusch


.
So, jetzt schaust Du bitte noch mal genau auf meine Sig. was steht da  vorne in grün? Deck Legend Toxic Black's. Röchtöch!
Eine Tastatur mit  Black's ist leiser als 'ne BlackWidow und lauter als 'ne Rubberdome.  Habe ich je etwas anderes behauptet? Nope! Da kommst Du mit: ja aber  mach die Cap ab... bla bla. Genau so benutzt man ja auch seine Tastatur.  Es ging hier um die Lautstärke der 6Gv2 für die sich Biohazard92  interessiert hatte und die wird Er mit an Sicherheit grenzender  Wahrscheinlichkeit mit den Cap's benutzen.


Spinal schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, man könnte meinen Beitrag falsch verstehen, deshalb sag ich es mal so, die Black Switches machen kein Geräusch, aber durch Art und Bauweise der Tasten ist eine mechanische Tastatur beim tippen dennoch lauter als eine Rubberdome.


Siehste es geht doch.


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Thema Caps:


moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten eher in Ein Zwei Jahren über Deine sprechen.



Scherzkeks! Liest du auch, was andere Leute schreiben?
Was habe ich denn geschrieben, was ich von der Tasten-Haltbarkeit der meisten Tastaturen (mit Ausnahme der Déck) denke?
Ich weiß, lange Texte sind anstrengend... aber zwing mich nicht dazu, mich selbst zu zitieren.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jupp, mach ich. Lese diese sogar sehr genau. Leider ist das wohl mein größtes Problem...


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich gebe meine Caps ein Jahr. Ich suche jetzt schon nach Ersatz.  Oder allgemein nach Ersatzteilen.Die BWU ist im Grunde ja kein schlechtes Teil, aber ein paar Detailverbesserungen kann sie schon vertragen. Die einfach wegen abgerubbelter Tastenbeschichtung in den Schrott zu stecken, wäre ein wenig schade.


----------



## Spinal (29. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> .
> So, jetzt schaust Du bitte noch mal genau auf meine Sig. was steht da  vorne in grün? Deck Legend Toxic Black's. Röchtöch!
> Eine Tastatur mit  Black's ist leiser als 'ne BlackWidow und lauter als 'ne Rubberdome.  Habe ich je etwas anderes behauptet? Nope! Da kommst Du mit: ja aber  mach die Cap ab... bla bla. Genau so benutzt man ja auch seine Tastatur.  Es ging hier um die Lautstärke der 6Gv2 für die sich Biohazard92  interessiert hatte und die wird Er mit an Sicherheit grenzender  Wahrscheinlichkeit mit den Cap's benutzen.
> 
> Siehste es geht doch.



Ja, mein Fehler. Habe diesen Thread lange nicht verfolgt und dann nur überflogen. Meine Meinung zu den Blacks bezog sich nicht auf Biohazzard. Und ich hatte in der Sig nur Browns gelesen
Werde demnächst gründlicher sein.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Char (30. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wer keine Lust hat, sich durchzuarbeiten - in der Liste des angegebenen Links steht die Choc (groß und klein mit gleichem Ergebnis) als: 18KRO USB and NKRO PS/2. Das ist doch sehr gut, aber kein NKRO unter USB.


Als Source dazu wird ja der Test von fsbzz genannt. Komisch nur das er in seinem Review unter den Pros schreibt: NKRO over USB. Dazu hat er noch ein NKRO Testvideo irgendwo im Review verlinkt.


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mal im Ernst - das ist doch völlig Mettwurst. Welche Kombination kann man denn mit "nur" 18 Keys nicht drücken?


----------



## s|n|s (30. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst - das ist doch völlig Mettwurst. Welche Kombination kann man denn mit "nur" 18 Keys nicht drücken?


 auch 2KRO bei den "gaming" tastaturen ist wurscht, wenn nur YXC und drei Pfeiltasten gleichzeitig nicht funktionieren. teufel im detail


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

In dem Fall scheint es aber so zu sein, dass man alles relevanten Kombis drücken kann, sonst hätte man schon Geheule gelesen. 
Ob das überhaupt wichtig ist, sei dahingestellt. Ich würde mir sowieso alles, was mehr als zwei simultane Tastendrücke erfordert, als Makro anlegen.


----------



## evilass (30. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich habe mal the keyboard company angesprochen, ob es die filco ninja als DE version geben wird und ob es auch evtl. geplant ist, nur die ninja keycaps zu verkaufen. Leider kam diese antwort zurück: 





> [FONT=&quot]European layout Ninja Filco keyboards should be available in the New Year. At this stage, there are no plans to sell the keycap sets seperately.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## moparcrazy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Soooo... Wie kriege ich da jetzt noch die kurve?!
Mein lieber lieber OctoCore ich möchte mich von ganzen Herzen bei Dir  Entschuldigen. Und natürlich auch bei allen anderen die mit-machen oder  -lesen. 
Meine Behauptung war FALSCH!!!
Deck Board's sind (wie Du richtig geschrieben hast) sehr wohl mit Cherry Stablisatoren ausgerüstet. 
Da ich mein vermeintliches F(l)achwissen immer mal gern selbst  hinterfrage, habe ich mich nochmal mit dem Thema befasst und dabei  festgestellt das ich falsch lag. Was soll ich sonst noch zu meiner  Entlastung sagen...
Ich bin Alt, mein Rücken ist Krumm, meine Augen sind  Trüb, etc...


----------



## evilass (31. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Soooo... Wie kriege ich da jetzt noch die kurve?!
> Mein lieber lieber OctoCore ich möchte mich von ganzen Herzen bei Dir  Entschuldigen. Und natürlich auch bei allen anderen die mit-machen oder  -lesen.
> Meine Behauptung war FALSCH!!!
> Deck Board's sind (wie Du richtig geschrieben hast) sehr wohl mit Cherry Stablisatoren ausgerüstet.
> ...


 
Ich bin begeistert!  Endlich mal ein Thread ohne geflame, sondern mit ehrlichen Seelen! Weitermachen!


----------



## OctoCore (31. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Soooo... Wie kriege ich da jetzt noch die kurve?!



Huch!?
Da bin ich aber erleichtert - ich dachte schon, *ich* hätte was auf den Augen. Also ist die auffällige Ähnlichkeit doch nicht geklaut. Wo und wie bist du denn darauf gekommen, von wem die Stabilisatoren sind? Kann man das nachlesen? Ich wusste ja nicht wirklich den Hersteller, ich bin nur nach dem Augenschein gegangen.
Aber gut zu wissen, dass ich doch noch nicht ganz blind bin. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es egal ist, von wem die Stabis stammen - es sind auf jeden Fall mit die besten, die man kriegen kann. Die anderen verrichten zwar auch ihren Dienst, aber die physische Anmutung ist bei weitem nicht so dolle.
Außerdem kann man die Kappen bei den Cherrys einfach abziehen (wenn auch mit viel Gefühl - wenn die Tastenkappe zu stramm auf dem Befestigungskreuz sitz, kann man den ganzen Stabi rausreißen. Ist mir zwar schon oft passiert ohne bleibende Schäden zu hinterlassen, aber diese Spreizclips, mit denen die Stabis Halt finden, sind nicht unzerstörbar), sowas erleichtert enorm den Service an der Tastatur.
Bei der Technik, die mit diesen eckigen "Ösen" in den Tastenkappen arbeitet, muss man erst vorsichtig die Kappen von der eigentlich Taste abziehen und dann umständlich die Metallspange aushaken. Mit bloßen Fingern geht das nicht und das Gefummel unter der halb abgezogenen Kappe macht nicht wirklich Freude. 
Einfach mit solider Manneskraft die stabilisierten Tasten anzerren, sorgt mit Sicherheit für Tod und Zerstörung.
Ist nicht so schlimm - neue Ösen kosten das Paar 25 US-Cent, einen neue Metallspange für die Leertaste 50 Cent.
Irgendwo am Ende der Welt - die Versandkosten wären dann entsprechend.


----------



## moparcrazy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Info's zu den Stabilisatoren sind leider sehr rar gesät. Habe nur zwei  Reviews gefunden in denen von den Deck Stabis als Cherry Stabilisatoren  gesprochen wird. Eine liste mit allen Board's und deren verbaute Stabi's  konnte ich leider nicht finden. War vorher der festen Überzeugung etwas  über ein eigenes System gelesen zu haben... hab ich mir wohl  eingebildet. Danach hab ich halt auch einfach im Netz Bilder verglichen  mit dem Ergebnis das Deck ganz klar Cherry's verwendet. Anscheinend gibt  es sowieso nur zwei Systeme für MX Tastaturen Costar und Cherry. Costar  sind übigens die mit den Ösen. Danach viel mir noch ein das meine KBC  Poker ja Cherry Stabis hat und ein anschließender Quervergleich brachte  schließlich die Erkenntnis: Das bei der Deck sind Cherry's.


----------



## skuttner (2. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

noch kein wort zur neuen blackwidow stealth?

na das muss sich ändern 

also im moment ist sie ja nur im us-layout erhältlich und in den kommentaren auf anderen seiten hab ich schon von leuten gelesen die razer eine e-mail geschrieben hätten und razer würde wohl nichtmal eine BWS mit de-layout planen...
ich schreib razer mal selbst eine e-mail, aber vll mal vorweg ein paar fragen: benutzt hier im forum jemand eine tastatur mit us-layout? wie groß ist der unterschied zum de-layout in der realität wirklich? kann man sich schnell dran gewöhnen?
würde mich nicht nur im bezug auf die bws interessieren, sondern auch wegen anderen mechanischen tastaturen, die es nur im us-layout gibt...


----------



## OctoCore (2. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gabs doch schon lang und breit >hier<. 

Aber du hast natürlich recht, dass sie hier auch angesprochen werden sollte.
moparcrazy sollte dir die Fragen zum Layout beantworten können, schließlich reitet er ja eine US-Déck (u.a.)


----------



## moparcrazy (3. September 2011)

Meine sind alle im US layout. Bei mir gings mit der Gewöhnung sehr schnell. Tippe allerdings auch nicht mit zehn fingern. Meiner Meinung bessere Aufteilung bzw Anordnung der Tasten im US layout. Allerdings keine ä ü ö Tasten vorhanden.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sollte SIE wirklich verfügbar sein?...
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Mionix


----------



## Own3r (15. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Es steht da was von "im Zulauf". Ich hoffe das sie jetzt bald verfügbar ist, denn dann werde ich sie mir mal bestellen.


----------



## danomat (15. September 2011)

Im Zulauf war schon paar mal da. Hatte damals auch bei dem Status bestellt. Vor über einem Monat


----------



## Own3r (15. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

D.h. die haben immer nur ein paar Exemplare vorrätig, die dann recht schnell verkauft sind?
Denn letztens stand da: Verfügbar ab 15.09.


----------



## danomat (15. September 2011)

Nein. Die bekommen Liefertermine. Status wird auf Zulauf geändert. Dann wird's wieder verschoben. Und immer so weiter. Seit april hab ich's mitgemacht


----------



## Own3r (15. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Tastatur ist jetzt aber auch bei anderen Händlern "bestellt".

Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard, USB (verschiedene Layouts) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## moparcrazy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So kann man sich natürlich auch die Kunden vergraulen! Doch vielleicht meldet sich ja eines fernen Tages noch ein stolzer Besitzer...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Von Corsair gibts nun auch was Neues 

Corsair Vengeance: Zwei neue Mäuse mit Sniperknopf und mechanische Tastaturen für Spieler - Spezialhardware für Shooter und MMOs - corsair, maus, headset, tastatur


----------



## Own3r (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So toll sind die Tastaturen jetzt auch nicht von Corsair. Optisch sind sie mMn miserabel und das sie noch nicht einmal komplett aus mechanischen Tasten bestehen finde ich auch dreiste Abzocke (bei einem so hohen Preis).


----------



## OctoCore (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich wusste bis jetzt nicht einmal, dass Corsair Tastaturen anbietet. 
Das Design der Tastatur ist auf jeden Fall nicht uninteressant. Aber was soll das mit dem oberen Mittelblock auf Gummi gelagert? Nee, Corsair - ganz oder garnicht. _So_ kann man mich als potentiellen Kunden nicht locken.


----------



## s|n|s (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

jo die corsair teile sehen toll aus lol
Corsair gets into keyboards and mice | PC Gamer


----------



## OctoCore (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich sage ja nicht toll.  Aber der Aluunterbau hat schon was. Die Mediatasten oder was das sein soll, bewirken allerdings einen Bruch und sehen billig aus.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das die keycaps nicht im Gehäuse sitzen sondern oben drauf ist irgendwie  cool, wirkt so technisch. Warum zum Teufel ein Mix mit Rubberdome's?!  Neeee geht gar nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So "obendrauf" hat mir bei Apple und Dell schon gut gefallen.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Red Switch's... Jetzt muss es die nur noch im DE Layout geben und schon haben hier einige Pipi in den Augen!


----------



## OctoCore (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das bringt mich darauf, dass *Yellow* Switches eine Marktlücke sind.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nope, die Lücke wurde schon geschlossen!
http://img.techpowerup.org/110805/yellow.png
Default:Cherry switches and boards - geekhack forums
Rapoo v7 Pro Mechanical Keyboard - geekhack forums


----------



## Own3r (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Super, jetzt ist die Mionix Zibal 60 wieder bei Caseking ab dem 30.9 verfügbar. Gibt/Gab es die überhaupt schon oder wird der Liefertermin nur verschoben?


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was sind gelbe  Switches?
Und Corsair baut mal wieder nur halbe Sachen.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@ turbo94740: Fake Cherry's ein Japanischer oder Koreanischer Clone. Sollen ähnlich wie Black's oder Red's sein.
@ Own3r: Welches Jahr?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Was sind gelbe  Switches?


 Ein Reporter der Aktuelle Nachrichten - Bild.de begab sich zur Recherche weit fernöstlich des hiesigen Meridian nach China. In ominösen Bastelscheunen/Klonfabriken Namens "Corsair" ist man bemüht die allseits bekannten und geschätzten Cherry *Black* Switches kostengünstig(er) nachzubauen. Da die Farbstoffe für schwarzes Plastik gerade ausgegangen waren und in China den Eingeboreren die Hautfarbe den Protagonisten der "Simpsons" ähnelt, entschied man sich für eben für _*gelb*_. Unter schwarzen Keycaps fällt das eh' nicht so auf.

*Beware of Pirate Copy - save the Original !*


----------



## s|n|s (22. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

gruppenkauf für déck
als alternative zur mionix


----------



## moparcrazy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich bin ja ziemlich crazy... aber 165 Euro + Versand für 'ne Deck 82 ???
Ach neeee las ma'.
Für den Preis müsste schon der original Deck Trucker Girl key dabei sein!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Bin ich hier richtig- _*wünsch' Dir was*_ ?
Also wenn ich FILCO untreu werden würde, dann für 'ne *Déck 82 - ToXic - Tactile*.
Jibbet aber nich, und Cherry Switches -MX1A-C1NW, clear-  Wie war das nochmal mit dem Unterschied Cherry Switch *Brown* <-> *Clear* ? Jaja, Noob-Frage...


----------



## moparcrazy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Muss man *Dir* das wirklich beantworten?
Clear= mehr kraft Aufwand und stärkere Taktile Rückmeldung.
Denke das hat mit noob nix zu tun, bist nur zu faul zum nachschauen!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Denke das hat mit noob nix zu tun, bist nur zu faul zum nachschauen!


 
Ja, hast recht.
Jetzt wo ich's gelesen habe...  ...fällt's mir wie Kalk vom Kopp. Ich werd' _alt_


----------



## moparcrazy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ähem, Mionix mal wieder verschoben 06.10 

Finde Caseking zeigt echt Eier das die das immer wieder eintragen ich hätte das schon geändert in "Erhältlich = Demnächst"

Schade das Deck schon 'ne Legend im Angebot hat, das wäre nämlich der  Name für die Zibal 60.
Mionix-Legend die Legende die soooo lange  angekündigt war und doch nie erschien.


----------



## turbosnake (26. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Der Duke Nukem Forever der  mechanische Tastaturen!

"Wir präsentieren ihnen die heute  neuste  und langerwartete  Entwicklung von Mionix! Die Zibal 60."
Datum: September 2025


----------



## moparcrazy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Erinnere mich nicht daran. Hatte mich so auf den Duke gefreut... Und als  es endlich soweit war... Enttäuschend, selbst mit ner großen Portion  Retro liebe, einfach nur Enttäuschend.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard *=* Die unendliche Geschichte


----------



## Z28LET (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wie schaut es den eurer Meinung nach mit der "Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth Edition" aus?
Die normale mit den Blues scheint ja nicht so besonders prall zu sein. Diese sind mit Browns. 
Das wäre ja schon mal was gutes zum zocken, ohne Office zu sehr zu vernachlässigen. Jetzt müsste nur die Qualität stimmen.


----------



## Own3r (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Da die Verarbeitung von der Razer nicht so tolle ist, finde ich auch die Stealth Edition schlecht. Wenn die wenigstens weniger Plastik und bessere Buchstaben auf den Tasten machen würden, dann wäre die Tastatur sicherlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Own3r schrieb:


> Da die Verarbeitung von der Razer nicht so tolle ist, finde ich auch die Stealth Edition schlecht.


 Jup 
Bei mir hat Razer's neueste Tastenbrett-Katastrophen-Kreation-Gaming (TKKG ) die beiläufige Bezeichnung "Ultimate *Scrap* Edition"  Irgendwo muss Razer noch Restbestände von B-Ware an *Brown*-Switches gefunden haben...
Ja, liebe Razer Fangemeinde, die Jagd ist eröffnet. Teert und federt mich- wenn ihr Meiner habhaft werden könnt


----------



## turbosnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Der Fail an den BWs ist dieser komische Glanzlack.
Soll wohl Klavierlack darstellen ist aber mit sicherheit keiner.

@brennmeister0815
Die BW hat den Titel hat die Corsair abgegeben. Für mich schlimmer als die BW!

PS:Achja sobald es eine Red-Switch Tastaur,  gibt kauf ich mir sie.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> PS:Achja sobald es eine Red-Switch Tastaur,  gibt kauf ich mir sie.


 Ahhh, die ultra-_sensitive_ *Red* Switches  Böse Zungen behaupten, das sei was für Warmduscher


----------



## OctoCore (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

An der Verarbeitung des Gehäuses gibt es bei der Razer absolut nichts zu meckern - was die Klavierlackanmutung angeht, ist das bis jetzt die beste Version, die ich jemals erleben durfte. Das ist nicht einfach nur  glattes schwarzes Plastik, sondern getönter (Rauchglas), transparenter Kunststoff, von innen schwarz lackiert. Also schon recht aufwändig - und das sieht man auch. 
Man sieht schon alle Abdrücke darauf und Staub sieht man auf schwarz sowieso immer. Dafür lässt sich die Oberfläche gut sauber halten. Mit einem Wisch ist alles weg...  Früher habe ich auch gegen den Hochglanz gewettert, aber es ist weniger schlimm als gedacht.



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat Razer's neueste Tastenbrett-Katastrophen-Kreation-Gaming (TKKG ) die beiläufige Bezeichnung "Ultimate *Scrap* Edition"  Irgendwo muss Razer noch Restbestände von B-Ware an *Brown*-Switches gefunden haben...


 
Und diese qualifizierte Aussage fußt worauf? 



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ahhh, die ultra-_sensitive_ *Red* Switches  Böse Zungen behaupten, das sei was für Warmduscher


 
Für Mädchen und "Mein kleines Pony"-Fans.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ist aber trozdem ein Spiegel!
Notfalls kann man sich damit auch gut wehren, bei dem Gewicht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



> Und diese qualifizierte Aussage fußt worauf?


Qualifiziert in _subjektiver_ Form durch angesehen, angefasst, eine Weile drauf 'rumgetippt. Konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Aber ich bin ja eh' FILCO-geblendet


----------



## OctoCore (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wo  bist du denn über die Tastatur gestolpert?
Ansonsten - Tasten sind Tasten, die Mär von der B-Ware der Tasten ist wahrscheinlich genau das. Da war wohl eher der Placeboeffekt im Spiel - denn an der Montage der Tasten auf der Plate gibt es hier nichts zu meckern (meine BWU wurde schon zerlegt, zwecks MiniMod) - das wird bei den neuen Browns auch nicht anders sein.



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ist aber trozdem ein Spiegel!



Zum Glück nicht wirklich... passt aber gut zum Klavierlack-Samsung-Moni (daran kann man übrigens gut den Unterschied zum Tastatur-"Klavierlack" sehen)



> Notfalls kann man sich damit auch gut wehren, bei dem Gewicht.



Dafür warte ich auf mein Unicomp-Keyboard.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wo  bist du denn über die Tastatur gestolpert? ... Dafür warte ich auf mein Unicomp-Keyboard.


 Mein einer werter Kollege ist so'n Razer-Anhänger. Mamba & Mumpitz sagen ihm doch sehr zu. Der ersten Black Widow konnte er noch widerstehen, bei der _Scrap_ () Edition war der Widerstand gebrochen. Somit war es mir in Ruhe möglich, einen umfassenden Eindruck von dem Tastenbrett zu bekommen. Ein Monitor mit Pseudo-Klavierlack ist das Eine, ein Tastenbrett mit derart spiegelnder Oberfläche was Anderes. Den Monitor fässt man in der Regel nicht so häufig an.
Das Unicomp (SpaceSaver M (Mac or Apple)) ist mal wirklich ein *Brett in der Brandung*- auch ideal zum surfen


----------



## moparcrazy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und hier mein Lieblings Running gag: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...n/Mionix-Zibal-60-Gaming-Keyboard::16456.htmlMionix Zibal 60 verschoben auf den 31.10 !
Aber denne kommt sie ganz bestimmt...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gerüchteweise sollen die ersten Mionix Zibal 60 als '*Duke Nukem Forever - Limited Edition*' aufgelegt werden


----------



## OctoCore (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ein Monitor mit Pseudo-Klavierlack ist das Eine, ein Tastenbrett mit derart spiegelnder Oberfläche was Anderes. Den Monitor fässt man in der Regel nicht so häufig an.



Dafür sieht man ihn eher an... und das nervt dann doch häufiger. Einen vorteil hat so ein glattes Tastaturgehäuse, das wird nicht so schnell schmuddelig, obwohl das widersinnig klingt. Auf den rauheren schwarzen Tastaturoberschalen staubt alles schneller zu. Und soviel überflüssigen "Rand" rundherum gibt es bei den Razers ja auch nicht (ja, die Filco hat praktisch keinen). Wenn Besuch kommt, fahr ich einmal mit dem Daumen rundrum und alles ist wieder clean.  

BTW: Im PCGH-Test war das Gehäuse der Stealth noch matt.  Aber dafür scheint sie auch leichter als ihre  blaue Kollegin zu sein und hat PS/2 als Zugabe. Hm...

Gibt es die MIONIX überhaupt irgendwo? Ich meine außerhalb Deutschlands.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Gibt es die MIONIX überhaupt irgendwo? Ich meine außerhalb Deutschlands.


 Moment ich schau mal ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... nein, _nichts_ auszumachen


----------



## Char (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Dafür sieht man ihn eher an... und das nervt  dann doch häufiger. Einen vorteil hat so ein glattes Tastaturgehäuse,  das wird nicht so schnell schmuddelig, obwohl das widersinnig klingt.  Auf den rauheren schwarzen Tastaturoberschalen staubt alles schneller  zu. Und soviel überflüssigen "Rand" rundherum gibt es bei den Razers ja  auch nicht (ja, die Filco hat praktisch keinen). Wenn Besuch kommt, fahr  ich einmal mit dem Daumen rundrum und alles ist wieder clean.
> 
> BTW:  Im PCGH-Test war das Gehäuse der Stealth noch matt.  Aber dafür  scheint sie auch leichter als ihre  blaue Kollegin zu sein und hat PS/2  als Zugabe. Hm...
> 
> Gibt es die MIONIX überhaupt irgendwo? Ich meine außerhalb Deutschlands.



Die solls wohl schon in den USA und anderen Ländern geben. Mionix bzw. der Caphersteller bekommts angeblich einfach nicht hin das Deutsche Layout umzusetzen.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Oktober 2011)

Einspruch, Hörensagen! Wo gibts die? Und bitte mit link zum beweis.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was sind eigentlich die leiseste Switches.
Die BW nervt zum Teil.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Oktober 2011)

Alle anderen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sind alle andere also gleich leise?


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Black & Browns haben kein akustisches Feedback.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Oktober 2011)

Im Prinzip ja, wenn Du die tasten nicht ins Bodenblech Hämmerst.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Oktober 2011)

Clear und Red auch nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was ist Clear ?
Denn Rest weiß ich.

Und wo gibt es die Déck auf dieser Seite http://www.activekeyboards.com/de/?


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Oktober 2011)

Antworte vom Handy daher keine genaue Antwort. Clear sind etwas schwerer als Blues und ohne akustischen click. Meine der bump ist auch stärker.


----------



## copi (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Moment ich schau mal ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


  OLOLOOOLOLOL wie geil, ewig nimmer reingelesen und direkt sowas...köstlich..u made my day


----------



## OctoCore (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Moment ich schau mal ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Hm.... aber direkt hinten links neben Deep Space 9 seh' ich doch was leuchten - ach nee, das war nur das Wurmloch.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Und wo gibt es die Déck auf dieser Seite trackball keyboard, touchpad, wireless, keyboards


 Sind momentan nicht gelistet eigentlich tauchen die unter Beleuchtete  Tastaturen auf. Die Pflegen ihre Seite allerdings nicht vorbildlich. Am  besten da mal zu normaler Geschäftszeit anrufen. Is nen kleiner Laden  also ist da auch nicht immer jemand erreichbar.


----------



## Char (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Einspruch, Hörensagen! Wo gibts die? Und bitte mit link zum beweis.


 
Erster Treffer war direkt Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/Mionix-Zibal-...V1JQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317936349&sr=8-1

Aber nur noch eine auf Lager ;(

Edit: Alle ausverkauft


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hm  Also war's mit der Zebra -äh- Zibal wieder 'ne Fata Morgana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also man kommt sich vor wie der Esel mit der Möhre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ewig wir drehen uns im Kreis...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was ist die kleinsten kaufbare Mechanische Tasatur?

Gibt es Clears in DE zu kaufen?


----------



## OctoCore (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Cherry G80-3000 - Preisbereich 40-60 €. Allerdings nichts für Gamer-Enthusiasten. LQCDE-2 sollte die Version mit Clears sein.

Edit: Und klein auf den Preis bezogen - für die Maße eher nicht.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Was ist die kleinsten kaufbare Mechanische Tasatur?



KBC Poker

Es gibt einen Gruppenkauf im Deskthority forum. Auch importierbar von ebay.com aus Asien.


----------



## Own3r (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Mionix Zibal 60 ist jetzt angeblich ab dem 13.10 bei Caseking verfügbar. 
Letztens war noch der 31.10 angepeilt.


----------



## Char (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Own3r schrieb:


> Die Mionix Zibal 60 ist jetzt angeblich ab dem 13.10 bei Caseking verfügbar.
> Letztens war noch der 31.10 angepeilt.


 Joar.
Nils von Caseking hats nochmal im CB bestätigt:
"Ich wollte es auch nochmal hier offiziell machen.
Der Termin hickack wird nun aller vorraussicht nächste Woche ein Ende  haben. Wir haben gestern früh die Bestätigung vom Transportunternehmen  erhalten, das die Ware über das Wochenende, zu uns geflogen wird. Somit  sollte der Leidensweg bald zu Ende sein."


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ob die Mionix dann noch sonderlich viele interessiert nach dem hickhack?...

@turbo94740:*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/63140-turbo94740.html*Klein ist u.a. Filco Tenkeyless, kompakt aber kein Mini oder wie s|n|s schon sagte KBC Poker, ein echter Mini allerdings sind einige Funktionen nur über eine zweite ebene ereichbar.


----------



## danomat (7. Oktober 2011)

Die paar bewertungen bei amazon us lassen auch keine empfehlung zu. Die 2 negativen lassen für sich sprechen da dass anscheinend mechanik Kenner sind


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Für mich ganz klar: Mionix = R.I.P.


----------



## Own3r (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Juju, dann kann ich ja bald die Mionix bestellen.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



danomat schrieb:


> Die paar bewertungen bei amazon us lassen auch keine empfehlung zu. Die 2 negativen lassen für sich sprechen da dass anscheinend mechanik Kenner sind


 
Falls sich das auf die Mionix-Kritiken bezieht: besonders derjenige, der die Tastatur wegen des Ping-Fehlers (metallischer Nachhall beim Tippen) zurückgeschickt hat, war ganz offensichtlich ein echter Kenner.


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Muuuuuuhahaha. Hier ein kleiner Test  Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard - Test/Review (Exklusiv) | Gamezoom.net  ist aber eher was zum Lachen. Zitat: "Das hochwertige Kunststoffgehäuse  setzt auf eine schlichte schwarze Lackierung.". Was, schwarze  Lackierung?

Zitat: "Dabei hat Mionix den Tastenhub halbiert  (Auslösehöhe: 2 Millimeter), außerdem geben die Tasten mit einem leicht  hör- und spürbaren Klicken dem Benutzer ein Feedback." Wow die haben den  Tastenhub halbiert, wahrscheinlich in dem gleichen Geheim Labor in dem  Razer das macht. Und die gehen sogar noch einen schritt weiter und  bringen Cherry Black's mit hör- und spürbarem Klicken raus.

Zitat: "Der  dabei aufzuwendende Tastendruck ist extrem gering und liegt mit 60 Gramm  deutlich unter dem, der bei Folientastaturen (80 Gramm) oder anderen  mechanischen Tastaturen (70 bis 80 Gramm) aufgeboten werden muss.". Ich  Piesel mir gleich ins Höschen vor Lachen.

Zu guter Letzt. Zitat: "An der  Vorderseite der Tastatur befinden sich zwei USB-Ports sowie ein  Anschluss für ein Headset (Audio/Mikrofon).". Vorn ist da wo die  Leertaste ist und da hat die Tastatur garntiert keine Anschlüsse. Das  ist kein Test das ist Comedy.


----------



## danomat (7. Oktober 2011)

Sorry. Bei meinem Beitrag fehlt die Hälfte. Sollte nicht versuchen den Code per iPhone einzufügen. Das sollte eingeklammert als Ironie erscheinen. Mit dem Weltall Kommentar. 

Aber egal. Ich Verlass mich auf die Tests von euch


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Naja... ich denke mal nicht, dass die Mionix der große Heilsbringer ist. Die wird wohl auf dem üblichen Niveau in der Klasse sein - also wie Qpad, Razer etc. 
Von den der ganzen Belegung der Tasten würde ich fast darauf wetten, das sich auch da ein Ione-Chassis unter dem Gehäuse verbirgt, nur diesmal mit Blacks.
Ob sie im DE-Layout hier ankommt, steht auch noch in den Sternen. Die Bilder im angesprochenen Test sind ganz klar mit US-Layout. Von daher sind die angegebenen Daten schon mal schlicht falsch.
Alleinstellungsmerkmal der Tastatur sind wohl die MX-Blacks. 
Ach ja - und die Beleuchtung irgendwie in der Farbrichtung von radioaktivem Erbrochenen und Naseninhalt. Sie hat durchaus einen gewissen Reiz. 
Das Gehäuse gefällt mir (weil man auch auf die Plastikauflage verzichten kann) - schlicht und hübscher als das der Qpad. So schlicht, das man eigentlich kaum von Design sprechen kann - aber immer noch besser als ein misslungener Versuch.
Wenn man sie für 120€ inklusive Versand bekommen könnte, wäre das schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Own3r (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich finde die Mionix ganz ansprechend. Zumal sie schlicht ist, Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat und wohl etwas besser verarbeitet ist als eine Razer Black Widow Ultimate. 

Ob die Beleuchtung jetzt Giftgrün ist oder nicht finde ich egal...


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Own3r schrieb:


> etwas besser verarbeitet ist als eine Razer Black Widow Ultimate



 In welcher Kristallkugel haben wir denn das wieder gelesen?


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Oder besser - in welcher Beziehung besser verarbeitet? Ich schau grade mal - Das Gehäuse kanns schon mal nicht sein, das ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Unter der Haube hatte ich auch schon nachgesehen - da ist auch alles okay. Die einzigen schlechten Lötstellen stammen von mir. 

Edit: Ich habe mal die Stabilisatoren der BW(U) ziemlich verrissen - aber da sieht es anderswo auch nicht unbedingt besser aus. Die Standfüße der Mionix sind noch nicht einmal gummiert - ich sehe da nur schnödes Hartplastik. Also da gibt es eher Abzüge in der B-Note. Giftgrün bei der Beleuchtung fände ich auch besser - aber das hat sie ja nicht, eher gilligrün.


----------



## Own3r (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die BWU wirkt sehr wackelig. Die Mionix ist da besser verarbeitet. (s. hier)


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und wo steht bitte, dass die BWU (die nicht einmal erwähnt wird) wackelig ist (geschweige sehr)?  Da steht für die 7G und die BW:
_These boards tend to have more of a focus on build quality and first-class components rather than flashy extras._
Das ist eher eine positive Beurteilung.
Ich will die BWU ja nicht um jeden Preis verteidigen - ich kenne ihre Schwächen.
Dafür steht da (über die Mionix): _Unfortunately the backlight is very dim, even on its highest setting, so it’s not really noticeable in normal, daylight conditions. It was a little patchy on some of the larger keys too._
Die Beleuchtung ist auch in der höchsten Stufe recht schwach, so das man sie unter normalen Tageslichtbedingungen nicht wirklich bemerkt. Und sie wirkt bei den größeren Tasten etwas fleckig. 
Hm...


----------



## Own3r (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Beleuchtung bei meiner G15r ist auch nicht so hell. Ich finde es auch besser, wenn es nicht so stark ist.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Man kann es sich auch schön reden.  Aber das ist nicht das eigentliche Problem - das ist eher die im Test angesprochene Unregelmäßigkeit der Tastenausleuchtung. Man bezahlt für die Beleuchtung einen nicht unerheblichen Aufpreis und die soll ja auch schick aussehen. Bei der Razer ist das auch so, allerdings auf der niedrigsten Beleuchtungsstufe - bei der nächsten ist es schon nicht mehr sichtbar. 
Vielleicht ist das auch ein fall von Serienstreuung gewesen - aber ich würde vor dem Kauf (wenn sie denn endlich erhältlich ist) erst mal abwarten und mir die Kommentare der Käufer abwarten. Vielleicht hat man die Sache bis dahin auch nachgebessert.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Mionix ist noch nicht mal (bei uns) erhältlich und schon haben wir  hier einen der größten Fanboy's. Und dabei wirft man uns Filco  Besitzern das immer vor.


----------



## s|n|s (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Own3r schrieb:


> Die BWU wirkt sehr wackelig. Die Mionix ist da besser verarbeitet. (s. hier)


 
Mjionix Cibal 60 hat denselben Hersteller wie die TTeSports Meka G1. Selbes Gehäuse. Vermutlich selbe Verarbeitung. Nur anderer Vertrieb/Beschriftung in dem Fall Mionix.

Wen die Verarbeitung interressiert, kann sich bei der Meka G1 orientieren.


----------



## Nocci (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hat jemand News zur CM Storm Quickfire Rapid? (link hier im Thread vor 2-3 Seiten)

Für mich noch die mit Abstand interessanteste Neue. In Asien scheint sie ja bereits erhältlich zu sein aber ich hab (noch) keine Lust für 100$ (+20$ Shipping) bei 'nem HongKong Shop zu bestellen, vom Layout mal abgesehen...


----------



## Own3r (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Wen die Verarbeitung interressiert, kann sich bei der Meka G1 orientieren.



Da deren Verarbeitung gut ist, wird sie wohl auch bei der Mionix gut sein. Die BWU ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, allerdings hat sie eben Schwächen, und die mMn an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> Hat jemand News zur CM Storm Quickfire Rapid? (link hier im Thread vor 2-3 Seiten)


 Glaube im Prinzip ist das 'ne Leopold Tenkeyless. Da würde ich eher zu der  Leopold greifen.
Wenn man die CM so sieht ist es schade das auf der  Tastatur so wenig platz ist, sonnst könnten die ihr Logo noch fünfzig  mal auf das Ding machen!


----------



## OctoCore (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ah, die hat Blues, wie sympathisch.  Aber das mit dem übermäßigen Bedrucken ist ja wirklich schlimm... sogar die Leertaste bleibt nicht verschont. Örks. Empfehlung an den Hersteller: Eine zusätzliche Handballenauflage würde noch mehr Platz für Werbeaufdrucke liefern!
Ich kann zwar nicht sagen, welcher Hersteller dahinter steckt, aber trotzdem wirkt die eigentliche Tastatur seltsam vertraut.


----------



## moparcrazy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Ähnlichkeiten zu Leopold sind schon recht bezeichnend. Mit Sicherheit kann ich's aber auch nicht sagen.
btw. Die Leopold gibt's auch mit anderen Switch's. elitekeyboards.com - Products


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hmmm, die Leopold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist der FILCO The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard fast aus dem Gesicht geschnitten. Unterschiede? Die FILCO ist auch mit deutschen Layout erhältlich. Derzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach meinem ersten ten keyless Tastenbrett, *Brown* Switches, _undbedingt_ mit deutschen Layout. Und: Es muss _nicht_ eine FILCO sein! Übrigens die Handballenablagen für die kleinen Tastenbretter gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem Anderen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur bei FILCO steht eben FILCO drauf:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Welches Tastenbrett hat noch mal ,ich meine N-Key Rolloverr, als einzige über USB?
Und ich suche immer noch eine mit Red mit deutschem Layout.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Leopold FC200R: 18KRO USB
Noppoo Chocolate Pro (fullsize): 18KRO USB
Noppoo Chocolate Min (tenkeyless): NKRO USB
Aber soooo wichtig ist das gar nicht. Es sei denn Du hast mehr als 6 Finger an einer Hand?!
Red mit DE ist mir keine bekannt.

@brennmeister0815: Hat ja auch der selbe Mann entworfen Carl Matsu früher Designer bei  Filco jetzt bei Leopold.
Tenkeyless, Brown's, DE Layout, keine Filco???  Fällt mir nix zu ein!
Die 3-star Handballenablage kostet umgerechnet  64.50€ + Versand. Die Filco kostet umgerechnet 49.50€ + Versand.
Die  Filco ist abgestuft die 3-star nicht, noch dazu hat die Filco unten  Gummi auch das hat die 3-star nicht.
Also wenn sich diese Eier gleichen  empfehle ich dringend einen Besuch beim Urologen!


----------



## Nocci (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Derzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach meinem ersten ten keyless Tastenbrett, *Brown* Switches,



Dito.
Allerdings hab ich's noch nicht besonders eilig, werde mich die nächsten Tage mal genauer informieren & durch Geekhack wühlen, außerdem muss es bei mir auch nicht zwingend deutsches Layout sein 

Die CM Quickfire Rapid basiert afaik auf 'ner Filco und dass das großzügige Verteilen des Logos nicht unbedingt gut ankommt scheint auch zu den Machern durchgesickert zu sein, fragt sich nur ob bzw welche Anpassungen es für den europäischen Markt gibt und wann sie kommt.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> Die CM Quickfire Rapid basiert afaik auf 'ner Filco


 Deiner Meinung nach oder bestätigte Info???
18KRO über USB, Kabelkanäle im Boden, abnehmbares Kabel, LED Fenster in  Caps Lock und Scroll Lock. Die basiert wohl eher afaik auf 'ner Leopold!


----------



## Nocci (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach oder bestätigte Info???


 Nah nix meiner Meinung nach, da bin ich noch zu unbewandert im Bereich mechanische Tastaturen.
Hab jetzt grad leider keine Zeit nochmal den Thread zu durchforsten, da meldet sich irgendwann ein CM Employee zu Wort:
CM storm quick fire rapid impression

Edit:
post#62
yeah, its built by the same guys that make Filco keyboards


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was ist mit der CM Storm Trigger?


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> da meldet sich irgendwann ein CM Employee zu Wort


 Halte ich für sehr fraglich das der wirklich für CM arbeitet. Hat nicht  grad viel Ahnung der gute jedes zweite Wort muss ihm erst erklärt  werden!
Wenn Du Dir mal selbst die mühe machst und die CM mit der  Filco als auch der Leopold vergleichen würdest, auch die Technischen  Details, fällt Dir da vielleicht doch noch was auf.
Aber wer Glauben will  der darf das ja auch.
Herzlichst Dein Bill Gates

p.s. Letztendlich ist es ja auch egal, beide Bauen gute solide Board's.

@turbo94740: k.a. Erscheint vielleicht im Dezember. Sieht für mich zu sehr nach Plastik aus.


----------



## s|n|s (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> Nah nix meiner Meinung nach, da bin ich noch zu unbewandert im Bereich mechanische Tastaturen.
> Hab jetzt grad leider keine Zeit nochmal den Thread zu durchforsten, da meldet sich irgendwann ein CM Employee zu Wort:
> CM storm quick fire rapid impression
> 
> ...


 
die interressanteste neuerscheinung imho. platemounted!


----------



## Nocci (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Hat nicht  grad viel Ahnung der gute jedes zweite Wort muss ihm erst erklärt  werden!



Ist das nicht eher der Normalzustand bei Leuten die irgendwas mit PR zu tun haben? 

Und keine Sorge ich werde mir schon noch die Mühe machen den Keyboardmarkt etwas zu sondieren und zu vergleichen. Wenn man noch nicht so in der Materie drin ist, sind die ersten Informationen die man findet über die hierzulande erhältlichen üblichen Verdächtigen a la Razer Black Widow, Steelseries 6Gv2 usw...verglichen mit denen ist für mich die CM bisher am interessantesten. Mein Mech-Keyboard Fetisch steckt ja noch in den Kinderschuhen (hab nur 'ne G80-3000LQCDE), da hab ich bisher davon abgesehen mich über Sachen zu informieren die nur über Umwege in DE erhältlich sind, in den Fingern kribbeln tut's aber bereits


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Oktober 2011)

Kann ja sein das er bei CM arbeitet... Putzfrau  oder so...


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das er bei CM arbeitet... Putzfrau  oder so...


 

Oder Staplerfahrer im Lager der mal per Zufall eine Tastatur gesehen hat.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Vielleicht macht er ja auch was wirklich Wichtiges wie z.b. Logos aufdrucken...


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht er ja auch was wirklich Wichtiges wie z.b. Logos aufdrucken...


 
Dann macht er seinen Job ja richtig gut.


----------



## Char (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Caseking hat die Zibal jetzt auf Lager.
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard
Ich warte erst mal ab, bis es ein paar Deutsche Reviews von der Zibal und den Corsair-Tastaturen gibt. Danach werde ich mich zwischen den beiden wohl entscheiden.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

SIE ist also erhältlich, was kann man da noch sagen? Spontan fällt mir nur folgendes ein: Dailymotion - Handel Messiah -"Hallelujah" - a Musik video


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Passt auch: Beethoven's "Freude schöner Götterfunken" Fischerchor - Freude schöner Götterfunken (Ode to Joy) 2004 - YouTube (Ode an die Freude)


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was denne jetz? Grad noch mal bei Caseking geschaut, verfügbar ab  13.10!? Haben die gestern ihren ganzen bestand verkauft und dachten die  kriegen im laufe des heutigen Tages noch neue geliefert?

Oder war das ganze  wieder nur ein Windei??? Nicht das ich die kaufen wollte frage nur so  interessehalber. 

Hoffentlich liege ich falsch, da hätten wir sonnst all  unsere "Götterfunken" und "Hallelujah's" umsonst verschossen!!!


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Da steht 13.*01* nicht 13.10!


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Stimmt, is ja noch schräger... Was bedeutet das nun wieder 
13.01.2012 ???


----------



## Char (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

CK-Nils meinte das nur ne begrenzte Menge ankam und er nicht wisse wann die nächste Lieferung kommt.
Es hat aber wenigstens für die Vorbesteller und 10+ andere Leute gereicht.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Tja, dann ziehe ich mein "Hallelujah" zurück und setze dafür folgendes  ein: Funeral March Polish Army Orchestra. Marsz pogrzebowy Orkiestra Repezentacyjna Wojska Polskiego - YouTube


----------



## evilass (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Verdammt, ich war mal unter diesen Vorbestellern vertreten... Moment... Stattdessen habe ich mir eine Filco geholt... Traurig, NICHT


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Stattdessen habe ich mir eine Filco geholt... Traurig, NICHT


 _Ja_ 
Na dann willkommen im Club der _traurigen_ es-war-nur-ein-Notfall-Kauf FILCO-Eigner. Oh- oder rühren die Tränen vor _Freude_ über die neue Hardware? 
Welche ist es denn geworden?


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Welche Switches hat eigentlich die Deck 82 - Ice ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Cherry *Black* (linear) und Clear (tactile). Ich fress' einen Besen, wenn andere Switches verbaut sind


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich sollte mal alles lesen.
Sind die Décks die einizgsten mit LEDs?


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gibt die 82er nur noch mit Black's, die wahl zwischen Black's oder Clear's hat man nur noch bei der Legend. Deck waren meines Wissens die ersten mit LED hinter jeder Taste sind  aber längst nicht mehr die einzigen. Deck, Ione, Razer, Mionix, Qpad fallen  mir jetzt so spontan ein.


----------



## s|n|s (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Einzig interressante mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist die Blackwidow Stealth und die ist noch nicht in Deutschland, mit DE Layout, zu haben.
Mal ganz abgesehen von Ducky Shine. Es sei denn man traut sich an einen Import im ANSI Layout.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


QUACK


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Einzig interrRouteessante mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist die Blackwidow Stealth


Für Dich!


----------



## Nocci (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Soooo, nachdem ich die letzten Tage vie lauf Geekhack rumgehangen bin hab ich mir nun 'ne Noppoo Choc Mini (mit MX Brown) geordert, irgendwas hat mich an dem Teil sehr fasziniert und ich wollt sie unbedingt haben 

Viel schlimmer ist aber, dass mir die Idee mir zu Weihnachten noch 'ne Filco zu gönnen nicht aus dem Kopf will


----------



## evilass (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*


----------



## evilass (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> _Ja_
> Na dann willkommen im Club der _traurigen_ es-war-nur-ein-Notfall-Kauf FILCO-Eigner. Oh- oder rühren die Tränen vor _Freude_ über die neue Hardware?
> Welche ist es denn geworden?


 
Die Filco Tenkeyless DE mit Blacks.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wo gibt es die Leopold die DE?


----------



## s|n|s (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> Soooo, nachdem ich die letzten Tage vie lauf Geekhack rumgehangen bin hab ich mir nun 'ne Noppoo Choc Mini (mit MX Brown) geordert, irgendwas hat mich an dem Teil sehr fasziniert und ich wollt sie unbedingt haben
> 
> Viel schlimmer ist aber, dass mir die Idee mir zu Weihnachten noch 'ne Filco zu gönnen nicht aus dem Kopf will


 
Nice. Bei Deskthority oder geekhack schwirrt ne noppoo choc mini mit MXreds rum. Da wäre ich auch fast schwach geworden für 80,- Pfund.

Noppoo hat ein schönes Layout.

edit mit link
Coolermaster ist nach wie vor interressanter: Review




turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die Leopold die DE?



Kein deutsches ISO Layout. ANSI Leopold gibt es über elitekeyboards.com oder über einige shops auf ebay.com.


EDIT: hier ist die noppoo. am liebsten würd ich direkt kaufenkaufenkaufen lol


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Die Filco Tenkeyless DE mit Blacks.


 Feini-Feini 
Wenn's passt, werde ich mit der FILCO Tenkeyless und *Brown* Switches "kontern"  Unter anderem ein Problem: Wie sage ich _es_ meiner Frau?


----------



## Fleshless91 (17. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Feini-Feini
> Wenn's passt, werde ich mit der FILCO Tenkeyless und Brown Switches "kontern"  Unter anderem ein Problem: Wie sage ich es meiner Frau?



Ach die merkt den Unterschied zu deiner jetzigen doch gar nicht xD


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Du kennst meine Frau nicht  Allein schon der akustische Unterschied der Switches von "clicky" *Blue* auf "schnacki" *Brown* sollte m.E. auffallen. Optisch sehen sich die FILCO's  naturgemäß _sehr_ ähnlich. Und wie "schmuggele" ich die Hardware zu Hause ein? Gewiss, _das_ sind Sorgen...


----------



## OctoCore (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Und wie "schmuggele" ich die Hardware zu Hause ein? Gewiss, _das_ sind Sorgen...


 
Das ist simpel. Versteckt unter einer Schachtel mit schmackhaften Pralinés für deine Frau. Die werden sie dann auch lange genug ablenken, bis du am Rechner den Austausch und Anschluss vorgenommen hast.


----------



## evilass (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Du kennst meine Frau nicht  Allein schon der akustische Unterschied der Switches von "clicky" *Blue* auf "schnacki" *Brown* sollte m.E. auffallen. Optisch sehen sich die FILCO's  naturgemäß _sehr_ ähnlich. Und wie "schmuggele" ich die Hardware zu Hause ein? Gewiss, _das_ sind Sorgen...


 
Meine hat den Unterschied auch nicht gemerkt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Danke für die Tipps!  Mit einem -großen- Blumenstrauß lässt sich der Karton noch besser "kaschieren" 
Hab' mir die Noppoo Choc Mini noch mal genauer angesehen... Oh Mann, ich bin voll FILCO-geblendet  Neee, bei der Schoki macht's _nicht_ so richtig "KLICK" bei FILCO gleich "ZONK"  _Ruhm & Ehre_ für Denjenigen, welcher mich von dem FILCO-Trip abbringt


----------



## s|n|s (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ich bin voll FILCO-geblendet



!



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> _Ruhm & Ehre_ für Denjenigen, welcher mich von dem FILCO-Trip abbringt



challenge accepted!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



strassenwert jeweils etwa 200€, die mit dem schachbrettmuster etwa 350€

copyright@ jpm804, calavera und watduzhkstan4 @ geekhack


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*


Hmmm  Schwarz-Weiß Schachbrett...lässt sich das auch mit *grünen* Tasten realisieren?
Die anderen sehen mir so nach _Papagei_ aus


----------



## s|n|s (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

klar geht das auch mit grün, man muss nur an die tasten kommen.


----------



## Nocci (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jo und das mit den Tasten scheint garnicht so einfach zu sein, zumindest außerhalb Asiens 

Btw weiß jemand ob's die Filco MJ2 Ninja auch mit deutschem Layout gibt?


----------



## s|n|s (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

endlich gefunden:

grüne blank keycaps

weisse sideprinted "ninja" keycaps   und in schwarz

ninja gibts nur in ANSI. mit den keycaps -> ninja, ausgenommen enter, shift, die passen nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nett. Wenn nur nicht die Layout-Problematik wäre. Bei manchen Preisen muss ich aber echt schlucken.


----------



## s|n|s (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

das ist dollar. der versand relativiert sich wahrscheinlich durch den wechselkurs.

wenn man bedenkt, das die materialkosten im rahmen von cents liegen....200g ABS-plastik-granulat

nicht passen davon werden shift, space und enter, je nach tastatur noch mehr.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@ s|n|s: Danke für die Links 
Hmmm... 
Also blank Keycaps/Vollglatze  Neee, für mich nicht  Auch wenn die clear Keycaps _interessant_ aussehen.
Dagegen haben die "*PBT gold-black side printed key-caps for Filco, cherry*" PBT gold-black side printed key-caps for Filco, cherry | eBay mein Interesse geweckt. Um im Bild zu bleiben: Halbglatze. Da komme ich schon ins grübeln... Wie es aussieht sollten alle Keycaps auf meine "Standart"-FILCO Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital passen, oder?!


----------



## Skeksis (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich such  Keycaps für meine Zowie, gar nicht so leicht. Wenn jemand über was stolpert, ich wäre dankbar.


----------



## s|n|s (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> @ s|n|s: Danke für die Links
> Hmmm...
> Also blank Keycaps/Vollglatze  Neee, für mich nicht  Auch wenn die clear Keycaps _interessant_ aussehen.
> Dagegen haben die "*PBT gold-black side printed key-caps for Filco, cherry*" PBT gold-black side printed key-caps for Filco, cherry | eBay mein Interesse geweckt. Um im Bild zu bleiben: Halbglatze. Da komme ich schon ins grübeln... Wie es aussieht sollten alle Keycaps auf meine "Standart"-FILCO Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital passen, oder?!


 

Dir ist schon aufgefallen, dass das ein set für eine ANSI Tastatur ist? Da ist weder ÄÖÜ, noch dein ISO Enter dabei. Geschweige denn ein ISO Shift. Und einige andere Tasten sehen ganz anders aus. Das ist QUERTY, nicht QUERTZ. Da passt streng genommen nicht mal die Z und die Y Taste an ihren Platz. Wegen des Profilunterschiedes zwischen den Tastenreihen.

Aber alles andere passt lol




s|n|s schrieb:


> Filco ist auch padprinted. Das hält ne halbe ewigkeit, wenn es gut gemacht ist.
> 
> Für  ne Hand voll Kohle gibt es sets für komplette keyboards. Bezahlen etwa  Weihnachten, und geliefert wird nächstes Jahr. Man müsste nur  rauskriegen, welche Leertaste die Raptor K1 braucht.  hier
> 
> ...




Wenn, dann würde ich da anfangen zu suchen. Ganzes set mit passenden Doubleshots. Eine Zowie müsste man da auch bedienen können. Filco ist kein Problem.


----------



## Nocci (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Is die süüüüß!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ging echt deutlich schneller als erwartet, hatte vor 5 Tagen bei qtan geordert. Mal sehen was ich mit den bunten Caps für nen Unfug anstellen werde 

Was den ersten Eindruck angeht:
geiles Teil, tippt sich nochmal ne ganze Ecke angenehmer als die G80 oben drüber (Brown in der Choc Mini vs Clear in der Cherry)

Hoffentlich finde ich die Tage mal Zeit das Teil mit SC2 zu testen, wird wohl der Haupteinsatzzweck werden.


----------



## s|n|s (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

schöne noppoo. solltest du die cherry mit clears loswerden wollen, schieß mir ne pm, gibt fast neupreis.


----------



## Nocci (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> schöne noppoo. solltest du die cherry mit clears loswerden wollen, schieß mir ne pm, gibt fast neupreis.



Interessantes Angebot, hatte ich zwar bisher nicht vor (man kann nie genug Tastaturen haben ), aber könnte mir natürlich dabei helfen die geplante Filco zu subventionieren. Ist jedenfalls noch recht neu (so im ~Juli/August angeschafft), werde die kommenden Nächte mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Psycho1996 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Noppo wäre was für mich zum »in die Schule mitnehmen«: Schön klein und portabel  Die K1 hatte ich mal dabei, mach ich aber nichtmehr, da sie mir doch etwas zu groß füt sowas ist…

Die Noppo gibts aber leider nicht inner Bucht (gebraucht) zu schießen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Dir ist schon aufgefallen, dass das ein set für eine ANSI Tastatur ist? Da ist weder ÄÖÜ, noch dein ISO Enter dabei. Geschweige denn ein ISO Shift. Und einige andere Tasten sehen ganz anders aus. Das ist QUERTY, nicht QUERTZ. Da passt streng genommen nicht mal die Z und die Y Taste an ihren Platz. Wegen des Profilunterschiedes zwischen den Tastenreihen.
> Aber alles andere passt lol


 Ups 
Da komme ich mir wie'n holländischer Gewächshaus-Gemüsebauer vor- *voll* die Tomaten auf den Augen  Danke für den Hinweis 
Wenn ich diesen Sammelthread -auch mit Tomaten auf den Augen- richtig im Überblick habe, hier neue Info's zu einem interessanten, mechanischen Tastenbrett:*
Rosewill RK-9000 Mechanical Keyboard*
Rosewill RK-9000 Mechanical Keyboard review


----------



## s|n|s (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Rosewill RK-9000 Mechanical Keyboard[/B][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]
> Rosewill RK-9000 Mechanical Keyboard review


 
Schön, dass ich doch manchmal für was gut bin. Ausser als abschreckendes Beispiel. lol

Jo, Rosewill stellen den üblichen Filco-Klon her. Platemounted Cherry MX mit NKRO. So wie Leopold, Ducky ... Alles tolle Teile. _Leider _bekommt man nur die wenigsten davon in Deutschland. DE Layout sucht man vollkommen vergeblich. Dabei wäre eine Leopold was schönes.

Gut dass es ebay und Ducky / PLU gibt hehe


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Zu 1. 
Zu 2. _Deswegen_ hat mir das Tastenbrett _optisch_ gleich zugesagt.  Für mich _muss_ es mit DE-Layout sein 
Zu 3. Link? Beispiel?


----------



## s|n|s (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

keine DE Layouts ausser Filco... noch nicht mal ISO. Sonst könnte man in Nullkommanix ein DE draus machen. Leider Fehlanzeige.. Alles ANSI.


muss ich jetzt noch links suchen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Schön, dass ich doch manchmal für was gut bin.


 
Nee, nee, werd' _selber_ mal schauen, weil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s|n|s (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Copypasta:

qtan5370 | eBay
E-sports-Gaming-equipments : Mechanical keyboard
aminglau | eBay


Nur mal zum gucken, kein Versand nach Schland:
elitekeyboards.com - Products
WASD Keyboards: Custom Mechanical Keyboards


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

  
s|n|s -> *S*uper *N*ews *S*upport !
Hmmm  Naturgemäß alles QWERTY-Tastenbretter. Man sehe mir meine Verblendung nach, aber eine FILCO ist eine FILCO ist eine FILCO. TenKeyless oder FullSize, *Black's*/*Blue's*/*Brown's* für Hardliner wie mich auch mit deutschen Layout The Keyboard Company - Product search Isset aber auch _schwierig_ mit 'ner Alternative... In jedem Fall will ich in Sachen Keycaps für FILCO dran bleiben ! Clear mit eingefrästen Buchstaben im DE-Layout, _*das*_ wär's  Oder so'n *grün*: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich suche auch noch eine neuer Tasatur und die Cooler Master stellt kompakte mechanische Tastatur Quickfire Rapid vor - cooler master, tastatur scheint mit Reds zu kommen.


----------



## s|n|s (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich suche auch noch eine neuer Tasatur und die Cooler Master stellt kompakte mechanische Tastatur Quickfire Rapid vor - cooler master, tastatur scheint mit Reds zu kommen.


 
wird hergestellt mit rot, braun und schwarz MX.

Was für die Augen: Doubleshots  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wann wird es sie in DE geben?


----------



## OctoCore (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Was für die Augen: Doubleshots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für Tastaturen mit irischem Layout.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich suche auch noch eine neuer Tasatur und die Cooler Master stellt kompakte mechanische Tastatur Quickfire Rapid vor - cooler master, tastatur scheint mit Reds zu kommen.


 Auf der Cooler Master sind irgendwie zu wenig Logo's... hab da mal ein bisschen nachgeholfen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s|n|s (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Auf der Cooler Master sind irgendwie zu wenig Logo's... hab da mal ein bisschen nachgeholfen!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
hehe nettes bild. bin ich auch schon drauf gestossen. dezent ist auch beim original anders.

EDIT: hast Du das Bild gemacht?





turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wann wird es sie in DE geben?


 
im thread von pcgh stand Dezember. und dann ein preis in dollar. bis jetzt gibt es sie noch nicht mal in den USA. in deutsche Läden mit deutschen Layout schätze ich mal erst nächstes Jahr. Und in welchen Konfigurationen ist auch die Frage. Dass alle nach Deutschland kommen bezweifle ich einfach mal.

Wer weiss das schon.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nö, is geklaut aus dem www, nur die Modifikationen sind von mir.


----------



## s|n|s (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

cool gemacht 
hab ich direkt mal bei deskthority gepostet 


edit: hier mal das  tolle Innenleben der Corsair. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FAIL!
Bei 20% der Tastatur spart Corsair bei den mechanischen switches. Kombiniert man das mit dem gewohnt hohen Preis für Gaming Artikel erhält man einen höheren Gewinn.
Das Ding können die sich irgendwohin schieben, wo die Sonne nicht scheint.


----------



## Nocci (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was für Affen...
Ich hoffe ja für sie, dass das nach hinten losgeht, aber wie ich die Gamer Gemeinde kenne wird sich Corsair daran sicher dumm & dämlich verdienen.

Btw ist das affig, dass ich noch 25 Beiträge brauche bis ich auf den Marktplatz zugreifen kann. Meine Cherry will ich zwar behalten (von jedem Switch eine und so...  ), aber hier fährt noch 'ne G15 rum die ich nichtmehr so wirklich brauche.

Naja ich glaub nächste Woche order ich erstmal 'ne Filco


----------



## evilass (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> Was für Affen...
> Ich hoffe ja für sie, dass das nach hinten losgeht, aber wie ich die Gamer Gemeinde kenne wird sich Corsair daran sicher dumm & dämlich verdienen.
> 
> Btw ist das affig, dass ich noch 25 Beiträge brauche bis ich auf den Marktplatz zugreifen kann. Meine Cherry will ich zwar behalten (von jedem Switch eine und so...  ), aber hier fährt noch 'ne G15 rum die ich nichtmehr so wirklich brauche.
> ...


 
Gute Entscheidung. Welche Switches? Ich habe ja die Schwarzen


----------



## Nocci (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung. Welche Switches? Ich habe ja die Schwarzen



German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Click Action, Keyboard -----> blue switches

Soeben bestellt, nachdem mein Telefonat mit dem Chef ergeben hat, dass ich 'ne Woche länger arbeiten kann als gedacht 

Mein allererster Kontakt mit mechanischen Tastaturen war ne Black Widow im Blödmarkt, da haben mir die Blauen sofort zugesagt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen die sich über das Geräusch beschweren liebe ich das Geklicke 
Hatte mir dann erstmal 'ne Cherry mit Clears geholt (günstig zum Einstieg und so...) und bei der Choc Mini letztens konnte ich nicht widerstehen, die hab ich mit Browns geholt weil das meine Gaming Tastatur wird. Die kompakte Filco ist für den Allltag & zum Arbeiten gedacht...und hoffentlich bleibt's dabei jetzt erstmal, hab ja immernoch nur 2 Hände XD


----------



## Skeksis (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich werd gegen Weihnachten ne Filco mit Brown einsacken, hoffen wir mal auf ein wenig Geld. Ich steh auf das Gefühl der Browns.


----------



## evilass (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Ich werd gegen Weihnachten ne Filco mit Brown einsacken, hoffen wir mal auf ein wenig Geld. Ich steh auf das Gefühl der Browns.


 
Tja, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Denn auf der Arbeit habe ich eine mit Brown und zu Hause eine mit Blacks. Obwohl das Tippgefühl mit den Braunen etwas besser ist, mache ich mit den Schwarzen wirklich weniger Fehler beim Schreiben.


----------



## s|n|s (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nimm doch clears. Die haben die Federn von den blacks, sind also von der Kraft beim Tippen gleich. Und haben das tactile von den Browns.


----------



## Nocci (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wobei ich an der Stelle sagen muss, dass ich das Gefühl der browns lieber hab als das der clears, hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass sie sich so unterschiedlich anfühlen - kommt wahrscheinlich auch von Aufbau der Tastatur und liegt nicht nur an den switches allein. Aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, bisher mach ich mit den browns auch noch mehr Fehler, passiert viel leichter, dass man unbeabsichtigt eine Taste zuviel drückt wenn man nicht so genau zielt.


----------



## s|n|s (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber Weihnachtsmann,
...


----------



## Nocci (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Lieber Weihnachtsmann


 
Jo ich nehm auch 'nen Satz :p

Wenn das Zeug nur net so teuer wär...wenn's nur der Materialwert wär, würd ich beim Group Buy die ganze Palette 3 mal bestellen 

Oh ich seh ja grade die Deadline, da werd ich mir heut abend auch mal Gedanken machen ob und was ich bestell


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Click Action, Keyboard -----> blue switches
> 
> Soeben bestellt, nachdem mein Telefonat mit dem Chef ergeben hat, dass ich 'ne Woche länger arbeiten kann als gedacht
> 
> ...


 


Skeksis schrieb:


> Ich werd gegen Weihnachten ne Filco mit Brown einsacken, hoffen wir mal auf ein wenig Geld. Ich steh auf das Gefühl der Browns.


 
Ja, auch ich habe mir seinerzeit die FILCO Full-Size mit *Blue*-Switches bestellt und war so begeistert, dass ich eine Zweite für's Büro mit *Brown*-Switches nachbestellte. Da ich leider _kein_ Einzelzimmer habe, schieden die *Blue's* wegen dem lauten Geklicker aus. Nun, mittlerweile finde ich die *Brownie's* viel besser, werde mir vom Weihnachtsmann für zuhause eine TenKeyless mit *Brownie's* bringen lassen. Klasse finde ich, dass die *Brownie's* das gleiche taktile Feedback wie ihre *blauen* Pedanten haben und sich recht leise drauf 'rumhämmern lässt.


----------



## s|n|s (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> Jo ich nehm auch 'nen Satz :p
> 
> Wenn das Zeug nur net so teuer wär...wenn's nur der Materialwert wär, würd ich beim Group Buy die ganze Palette 3 mal bestellen
> 
> Oh ich seh ja grade die Deadline, da werd ich mir heut abend auch mal Gedanken machen ob und was ich bestell


 
Jau, gefallen tun mir auch viele Sachen in dem Groupbuy. Ob, und was ich bestelle weiss ich aber noch nicht. Meine beiden kits für Cherry DS hab ich wieder abbestellt. Hab die Farbe mal in echt auf einem Photo gesehen und das passte nicht. Das hat 7bit mir auch vorher gesagt.

Hoffentlich kriegen die das mit dem Versand noch hin. Die suchen einen in USA, der vorsortiert. Dann geht der Versand für Besteller aus Europa noch runter.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

file:///C:/TEMP/moz-screenshot.pngAlso ich würde einen kompletten Satz von den *grünen* KeyCaps mit DE-Layout 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nehmen, vorausgesetzt die passen auf meine FILCO.


----------



## Nocci (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So, das Päckchen is da...herrlich!

So hab ich mir das gewünscht, das Teil is mal richtig massiv 
Was schreib ich nur was schreib ich nur...?


----------



## moparcrazy (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wie jetzt... die Filco? Das ging ja mal fix! Gratuliere zum neuen Board. Massiv und dabei so Sexy!
Wenn es Dich so in den Fingern juckt, wie wär's mit dem ersten Review auf pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Nocci (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jo die Filco mit blauen Schaltcherchen 

Für ein Review bin ich im Moment zu verstrahlt, grade erst aufgestanden und bald geht's wieder los zur Nachtschicht. Ich kann lediglich in den Chor hier mit einstimmen, dass die bei Filco sehr ordentliche Arbeit leisten und das Teil sein Geld wert ist  

und zum group buy:
Meine Hauptmotivation wären die SC2 Keys, da's da ja im Moment Copyright Unsicherheiten gibt, sehe ich auch eher davon ab was zu bestellen.


----------



## evilass (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> Jo die Filco mit blauen Schaltcherchen
> und zum group buy:
> Meine Hauptmotivation wären die SC2 Keys, da's da ja im Moment Copyright Unsicherheiten gibt, sehe ich auch eher davon ab was zu bestellen.


 
Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, ich habe die Bestelloption / Group Buy gar nicht gesehen. An einem Sc2 Kit wäre ich auch interessiert, aber warten wir einmal ab wie das mit den Lizenzrechten sich ergibt.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die group buy's auf geekhack.org sind echt 'ne feine Sache... Leider  dauert es eine Ewigkeit bis die Bestellung hier bei uns eintrifft.  Soweit ich das beobachtet habe mindestens 6 Monate zwischen Bezahlung  und Lieferung! Für mich ist das deshalb nix.


----------



## evilass (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So lange? Dann ist das auch nichts für mich. Bis dahin habe ich meine Tastaturen schon 2x gewechselt


----------



## Betschi (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Weiss jemand, wo man in der Schweiz Tastaturen von Filco bekommt? Hätte auch Interesse, finde aber leider keinen Händler


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Versand über: The Keyboard Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the UK
Direkt in der Schweiz ist mir kein Vertrieb bekannt.
@evilass: Beobachte das ganze doch selbst mal... wäre schön wenn ich mich Täusche!
Schneller geht es wenn man selbst bestellt nur da wird das ganze natürlich teurer weil man den Versand allein trägt.


----------



## Betschi (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Importieren ist mir zu riskant. Werde mich wohl mit der 6GV2 begnügen müssen


----------



## plaGGy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Filco Brownies QWERTZ mit Num-Block aus?

Haben die inzwischen gute Caps, oder gibts da gute Sets für mit den STRG,ALT,TAB-Tasten (usw natürlich), die einen annehmbaren Preis haben?
Wollte meine daheim mal tauschen mit der im Büro und die Filco für den Alltag nehmen.
Mir sind da aber irgendwie ein paar miese Erfahrungsberichte bei GeekHacks bezüglich der Haltbarkeit im Hinterkopf geblieben.


----------



## moparcrazy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Haters gone hate!!!
Zur Haltbarkeit schau Dir einfach mal die Wiki auf geekhack forums an.
Filco hat nach wie vor sehr gute haltbare Pad printed ABS keycaps, die halten so einiges aus!
Es sei denn Du Tippst mit den Fingernägeln...
Bist ein Ferkel und Tippst mit deinen Schmutzfingern...
Hast Körperausscheidungen wie ein Alien...
Reinigst sie mit reinem Alkohol...

Ein BlackWidow Besitzer macht sich sorgen um die Haltbarkeit einer Filco???


----------



## plaGGy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wie gesagt, ich hab vor längere Zeit mal reingeschaut, maybe hab ich mich auch einfach verlesen, die Berichte sind teilweise sehr unfreundlich geschrieben für Leute, die englisch nicht als nativ haben. (Ich vermute mal, das bei meinen doch vorhandenen Englischkenntnissen, die Berichte auch für Leute mit Englisch-nativ unfreundlich geschrieben sind )

Und ka, ich finde die KeyCaps von der BW jetzt auch nicht so schlecht, im Vergleich zur gleich teuren 6gv2, die bereits nach 2 Wochen so dreckig waren das man das weiße fast nicht mehr sehen konnte.
Außerdem hab ich auf meiner BW bereits seit Wochen "Laser echted" in grün, für 11€ aus China drauf  die sehen halt zu geil aus 

Und hat wer Erfahrungen mit Auslandversand von den Filcos mit QWERTZ Layout, mir sind die in Deutschland irgendwie neu etwas zu teuer 
Oder vll nen günstigen Shop in Deutschland...


----------



## moparcrazy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Du wirst bei denen genauso unfreundliche und genauso viele Berichte über  Razer, Ione, KBC, etc. finden. Aber schau mal wie viele da im Besitz  einer oder mehrerer Filco's sind... Denke das spricht für sich.

Wo kostet die BlackWidow das gleiche wie die 6gv2 ?

DE Layout gibts meines Wissens nur bei Gadgets, Geschenke und T-Shirts im Geek Shop nicht nur für Nerds und The Keyboard Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the UK .


----------



## tifa (1. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hab ganze Thread durchgelesen und Mechanische Tastaturen alles schön und gut aber Preise wow
Einzige Tastatur was mir zusagt ist Steelseries G6v2 Preslich um 70€ aber Filco 150€us für eine Tastatur ... heftig

Und da die erst am kommen sind so in einem Jahr wird es bestimmt besser,
ich währe bereit bis 100€ auszugeben aber ein Jahr warte ich nicht 

edit:
hab noch Zowie Celeritas gesehen mit MX Brown leider hab ich keine möglichkeit diese Tastaturen auszuprobieren
weil in meine umgebung gibt es kein Laden mit Steelseries oder Zowie 

was würdet ihr empfehlen mx black oder mx brown


----------



## plaGGy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich meinte Unfreundlich in Bezug auf die sprachliche Qualität 

naja, von Filco gibt es auch viele Varianten, BW hat im Grunde nur 2 Designs, und davon ist das 2. ziemlich neu.
Masse ist für sich alleine nie ein Argument 

Hm, als ich sie mir gekauft habe waren es 3 € Unterschied, was bei Preisen ab 65€ denke ich doch ein Rahmen ist.
Atm ist der Unterschied laut geizhals.at, bei den Kriterien Lagernd und billigst mit Versand ganze 6€ (68 zu 74). Ist für mich im Grunde auch noch gleichteuer 


Also ich tendiere seit meinem Ausflug in die Blackie-Gefilde zu Brown oder Blue, alleine schon wegen dem Gefühl, das der Anschlag ausgelöst hat. bei der Black hab ich die Tasten immer ganz gedrückt und das teilweise sehr feste, damit ich sicher war das der Anschlag augelöst wurde. Bei Blue und Brown tippe ich die Tastenvor allem beim schreiben und Sc2 spielen wenn dann nur halb, bis das taktile Feedback kommt, das spart nicht nur Zeit auch Kraft inden Fingen 

Trotzdem kenne ich auch 2-3 leute die mit dem Klick der Blue nicht zurecht kommen (ich liebe es ), oder auch das Feedback nicht mögen. Ich denke du solltest wenn, einen Shop nehmen der das Ding auch gebraucht zurückt nimmt, weil Ausprobieren ist immer noch das beste 

Bei 100€ hättest du also u.a. zu Auswahl:
Schwarz: 6gv2
Blue: Razer BW
Brown: Celeritas

Persönlich rate ich von der 6gv2 ab, mir hat sie nicht gefallen, der NRKO ist finde ich irgendwo brotlose Kunst, mir ist in 6 Monaten nicht einmal aufgefallen, das die BW ihn NICHT hat. Dafür sind die KeyCaps wesentlich haltbarer als bei der 6gv2, wo ich (und ich wasche mir meine FInger schon öfters  ) nach 2 Wochen merklich sichtbare Verfärbungen auf den Tasten erkennen konnte (bräunlicher Art). Vom Tippgefühl her, war sie allerdings echt i.O, Verarbeitung war für 60€ jedenfalls auf die ersten Blicke gut.

Die Celeritas hab ich leider noch nicht testen können.

Btw: Gerade geschaut, bei Key-Company gibts die Filcos für umgerechnet 120€, Versand bin ich mir grad nicht sicher. Eventuelle eine Überlegung wenn es Brownies sein sollen?


----------



## moparcrazy (1. November 2011)

Beim preis einer Filco ist Masse durchaus ein Argument.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Reinigst sie mit reinem Alkohol...


Von meiner Seite kann ich aus nun längerer Erfahrung berichten, dass die Caps die regelmäßige Reinigung mit 99%-igen Isopropanol klag- weil spurenlos hinnehmen oder auch überstehen 
Und _nein_, ich bin _kein_ Schmadder-Alien mit langen Fingernägeln, welches Händewaschen für Frevel hält! Eher bin ich der Pingel-Pedant, wo's immer picobello zu sein hat  Ergo: Die Caps sind robust!


----------



## Nocci (1. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also ich kann schon nach paar Tagen keine Buchstaben mehr erkennen...





...na gut ich geb's ja zu, ich hab blank keycaps draufgemacht 



P.S.
brennmeister da is ein Fehler in deiner Sig, das heißt 
Shift HAPPENS


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> Also ich kann schon nach paar Tagen keine Buchstaben mehr erkennen...
> ...na gut ich geb's ja zu, ich hab blank keycaps draufgemacht
> P.S.
> brennmeister da is ein Fehler in deiner Sig, das heißt
> Shift HAPPENS


 Blank Caps -> Scherzkeks 
Wegen Signatur: Das hebe ich mir für Shi(f)t 3 auf. Die Serie ist noch steigerungsfähig


----------



## plaGGy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

heißt das, du hast auf den Blanks vor ein paar Tagen noch Buchstaben erkannt.... sehr bedenklich 

Also die gelaserten meiner Uralt-Logitech (geiles Teil, das hat so einige Wutanfälle überlebt) waren schon sehr haltbar.
hab später versucht die rauszukratzen mit nem schweizer Taschenmesser, und das war nicht so einfach .


----------



## Nocci (1. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> heißt das, du hast auf den Blanks vor ein paar Tagen noch Buchstaben erkannt.... sehr bedenklich


 
Nah ich hab mir zur ganz normalen Filco (MJ2 TKL) 'nen Satz blanks mitbestellt, übrigens bei der hier schon empfohlenen Keyboardcompany in England.

Derzeit hab ich nur die Buchstaben gegen blanks ausgetauscht um mir mal das blind Schreiben besser anzugewöhnen, klappt jetzt nach 2 Tagen sogar schon einigermaßen. Jedenfalls besser als ich's direkt am Anfang gedacht hätte, nur Passwörter sind mitunter noch sehr spannend 

Wenn die Keycap Beschriftung so hartnäckig ist wie der Geruch der Beschichtung des Wrist Rest, dann mach ich mir da wenig Sorgen 
Insgesamt ist das Teil einfach Top, kann durchaus nachvollziehen warum soviele von Filco schwärmen.


----------



## tifa (1. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

plaGGy Danke ... 
Jetzt bin ich so durcheinander daß ich nicht mehr weiß wo oben wo unten ist 

Aber eins hab ich verstanden wer billig kauft, kauft 2x

Ok keine Steelseries keine MX Black, was ich suche ist ganz normale Tastatur keine Beleuchtung keine Macros usw ....
Filco sagt mir schon zu aber der Preis, es geht ned um den Preis das die so Teuer sind sonder ich kauf mir MX Brow oder MX Blue und
es gefällt mir nicht was mach ich dann.

Und ich hab nur Filco gesehen für 100£ + MwSt + Versand = ca. 150 €


----------



## moparcrazy (1. November 2011)

@plaGGy: Nochmal, die keycaps der Filco's sind gut und halten sehr lang!

Solltest Du dir wirklich Gedanken über abnutzung machen kauf hält 'ne Ninja.


----------



## plaGGy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nochmal als Verdeutlichung, nicht das es eventuell falsch rüberkommt:
Ich persönlich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit den KeyCaps gemacht, dazu kamen meine Problem mit den Black-Switches.
An für sich finde ich, das SteelSeries qualitativ gute Produkte herstellt, allerdings habe ich auch bei anderen Seiten, unter anderem auf Geekhack und auf einer hier im Thread verlinkten Übersicht schon beiträge gelesen, die jeweils die Beschriftung der 6gv2 als möglichrweise nicht sehr haltbar anssehen.

Hm, also eventuell würde ich dir dazu raten, die BlackWidow bei Amazon zu bestellen und einfach mal zu testen, wie dir die Blues gefallen (Brown ist ja im Grunde nur ohne die Akustik) beim Tippen, völlig losgelöst vom Sound.
Die hat relativ wenig Spielerei neben den 5 Makrotasten und ist ansonsten von der Verarbeitung finde ich gut, bei mir macht nichts Geräusche, es klappert nix und der Klavierlack lässt sich feucht gut reinigen.
74€ sollte die atm kosten.

Und du hast bei Amazon ein RückgabeRecht von 30 Tagen, auch bei gebrauchter Ware haben sie bei mir bisher eigentlich nie probleme gemacht, hatte selbstm eine x6 nach 4 Tagen in Dauergebrauch zurückgeschickt, ebenso wie Kopfhörer, Bücher und Uhren. Gab immer eine zügige Rückerstattung der Kosten.


Ansonste fallen mir zum Testen nur gebrauchte Cherrys ein, aber naja, die kosten auch ihre Euronen und Umtauschen ist da meist nicht.

Edit: bei Getdigital.de gibts auch ein verlängertes Rückgaberecht, da könnte man die Tastaturen auch ausprobieren, allerdings kenne ich mich mit dem Shop außer vom namen her und 1 mal was bestellen garnicht aus. 



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Nochmal, die keycaps der Filco's sind gut und halten sehr lang!
> 
> Solltest Du dir wirklich Gedanken über abnutzung machen kauf hält 'ne Ninja.


 
habs verstanden 

Denke mal wenn zu Weihnachten nicht die neuen Southern Island oder Keppler Pixelknechte kommen, werde ich mir mal eine Brownie bei GetDigital besorgen, auch wenn mich der Preis abschreckt, aber naja, Weihnachtsgeld kommt ja bald


----------



## Skeksis (1. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn Zowie so klug wären ihre Celeritas mit Grau anstatt weiß beschrifteten Tasten auszuliefern gäbe es die Problematik nicht. Und abgesehen davon dass sie einigermaßen schnell ausbleicht ist die Zowie echt ein gutes Teil.

Da meine Filco aber in den nächsten Tagen ankommen sollte kann ich euch ja dann mal berichten wie sich die Unterschiede zwischen beiden verhalten. Womöglich bin ich dann hier der Erste der beide mal nebeneinander liegen hat.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite kann ich aus nun längerer Erfahrung berichten, dass die Caps die regelmäßige Reinigung mit 99%-igen Isopropanol klag- weil spurenlos hinnehmen oder auch überstehen


 Die normalen keycaps einer Filco, also nicht Ninja oder Blank, werden  komplett mit einem Schutzlack überzogen. Dieser Schutzlack gilt als  empfindlich gegen Alkohol.
Da Du die Filco schon einige zeit so reinigst und bisher keinen Verschleiß dadurch hast ist das vielleicht nur ein Märchen.



plaGGy schrieb:


> wie dir die Blues gefallen (Brown ist ja im Grunde nur ohne die Akustik)


Soll das bedeuten Blue's sind wie Brown's nur ohne klick? Das ist falsch, bis auf das mit dem klick!
Brown (45cN) Switch's sind leichter als Blue (50cN) auch die taktile-rückmeldung ist leichter Brown (55cN) Blue (60cN).


----------



## evilass (2. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jo, die Zowie Celeritas Keycaps neigen schon schneller dreckig zu werden als eine Filco. Ich habe auf der Arbeit eine Celeritas und zu Hause die Filco.
Wenn auf der Filco ein Schutzlack drauf ist, dann ist dieser allerdings sehr fein, da ich die Beschriftung erfühlen kann. Vielleicht tausche ich die Buchstaben auch gegen Ninja... Allerdings bleiben die Umlaute dann drauf... Ich will die Ninja in DE


----------



## moparcrazy (2. November 2011)

Logisch das der Schutzlack nicht mit Pinsel und Rolle aufgetragen ist...


----------



## Skeksis (3. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ist die Handballenablage eigentlich bei der Filco dabei oder muss man die extra ordern? Meine ist nämlich gerade unterwegs und ich bin ganz hibbelig das sie endlich ankommt.


----------



## OctoCore (3. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn die Filco unterwegs ist, dann reist sie allein.  Die Ablage kannst du aber nachordern, wenn dir der Sinn danach steht.


----------



## Nocci (3. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jo die Handballen Ablage ist extra...vor allem braucht die 'ne Woche bis der sich Geruch von "Chemiefabrik" auf "neues Auto" reduziert


----------



## OctoCore (4. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich dachte, die ist aus Leder. Ist die so mit karzinogenen Chemikalien gesättigt, dass man sie erst 3 Monate auf dem Balkon lüften lassen muss, wenn man ohne Atemmaske nicht eine statistisch erheblich reduzierte Lebenserwartung in kauf nehmen möchte?


----------



## Nocci (4. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Aus der Keyboardco Produktbeschreibung:


> Additionally, the leather is coated with textured polyurethane that provides water and stain resistance.



Da fragt man sich natürlich warum überhaupt erst Leder nehmen wenn man's wieder beschichtet XD
Imho etwas überteuert aber ansonsten ein feines Teil


----------



## plaGGy (4. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> Aus der Keyboardco Produktbeschreibung:
> 
> 
> Da fragt man sich natürlich warum überhaupt erst Leder nehmen wenn man's wieder beschichtet XD
> Imho etwas überteuert aber ansonsten ein feines Teil




Richtiges Leder braucht so nen Mist eigentlich net wirklich. Da reicht es 1 mal die Woche ganz leicht feucht abzuwischen, mit nem weichen Handtuch abzuledern und es mit Nivea oder einer anderen milden Creme leicht abzureiben.... es sei denn man schwitzt so dermaßen an den Handflächen oder hat soviel Dreck an den Patschehändchen, das es vll besser wäre austauschbare Handtücher zu verwenden


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kann man sich sowas nicht auch selbst basteln?

Finde aus etwas unsinnig was Filco da macht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Die normalen keycaps einer Filco, also nicht Ninja oder Blank, werden  komplett mit einem Schutzlack überzogen. Dieser Schutzlack gilt als  empfindlich gegen Alkohol.
> Da Du die Filco schon einige zeit so reinigst und bisher keinen Verschleiß dadurch hast ist das vielleicht nur ein Märchen.


Es war einmal...ein Gerücht  Die Caps sind tatsächlich _sehr_ robust. Wenn diese bei mir reinigungsbeding auf einmal "blank" geworden wären, hätte ich's gepostet 
Sozusagen als "Bettvorleger" hat jeweils (m)eine Filco die Leder-Handballenauflage, welche ich wärmstens empfehlen kann! Den "Oberfflächen-Chemiecocktail" bekommt man mit mehrfacher Behandlung Isopropanol+Papierküchentücher recht schnell in den Griff. Was bleibt, ist schönes, hautsympathisches, weiches Leder.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann man sich sowas nicht auch selbst basteln?


Sicher kann man das, aber ob das Ergebnis so überzeugt?
Ich bleibe bei  der Filco weil: Sie edel und schick ist, Filco drauf steht, Ich nicht  möchte das die armen kleinen Kinder die das Ding in China zusammen kleben  ihren Job verlieren.
 Alternativ könnte man auch zur  3-star Handmade Leather Palm Rest - elitekeyboards.com - Products  greifen. Ich bleibe trotzdem bei der Filco weil: Der Geruch nicht so  schön GaGa macht, nicht Filco drauf steht,
das Teil noch teurer ist, das  Ding in Japan zusammen genäht wird (s.o. die armen kleinen Kinder in  China).


----------



## Skeksis (5. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Meine Filco wäre dann nun hier eingetroffen  Feine Sache das. Die legt haptisch auf die Zowie echt noch mal ne Schippe drauf. Nun muss der Alltag zeigen welche ich besser finde.


----------



## Nocci (5. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gz, bin schon gespannt auf vergleichende Berichterstattung 

Ich bin ja immer wieder überrascht wie schwer das Teil ist, hab sie schon 'ne Woche aber freu mich jeden Tag auf's Neue!


----------



## moparcrazy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gratulation zum neuen Board! Ja, die Haptik einer Filco ist was  ganz besonderes, leider kann man das nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen wenn  man nicht mal selbst Hand angelegt hat.


----------



## SilentKilla (5. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

In der Übersicht im ersten Thread hab ichs net gefunden. Ich nehm also an, dass es hier noch keine Erwähnung gefunden, schämt euch 

Denkt keiner mehr an das Urgestein mechanischer Tastaturen das IBM Model M?

Ich glaub neben deren original Nachfolgern, sind das die einzigen Tastaturen mit "Buckling Spring" Technik. Ich hab davon zufällig noch 2 Exemplare gefunden, eins von 1989 und eins 1992. Die Teile sind älter als mancher User hier, funktionieren aber noch tadellos. Beim Exemplar von 1992 findet man sogar Drainagelöcher für versehentlich verkippte Flüssigkeiten. Kaffee, Cola, Bier und Co. fließen einfach nach unten ab, ohne die Technik zu beeinflussen. Zudem findet man eine massive Stahlplatte als Masseleiter, die Leertaste ist aus welchen Gründen auch immer durch ein Kabel geerdet und für damals typisch haben alle kleinere Tasten eine Kappe die manzum Reinigen einfach abnehmen kann, ohne die Technik sofort offen zu legen. Bei früheren Modellen war das Anschlusskabel, was über 3 m maß, auch noch abnehmbar.

Leider hat IBM aus Kostengründen mit der Zeit auf diese doch meist nützlichen Features verzichtet. Ab etwa 1993 ging das Patent dann an Lexmark und später an die Firma Unicomp, welche diese Art Tastaturen auch noch heute herstellt.

Im Vergleich zu anderer Hardware, scheint diese Tastatur mit der Zeit an Wert zuzunehmen. Zeitweise gingen original IBM Model M Exemplare für nahezu 100 Euro über die virtuelle Ladentheke. Mittlerweile scheint dieser Hype um genau diese Tastatur etwas abgeflaut zu sein, aber für 50 Euro bekommt man sie immer noch los.

Ich hatte Glück gehabt und noch ein Exemplar gefunden, was alle Gimmicks hat und bis auf die LEDs noch absolut tadellos funktioniert. Vor paar Tagen hab ich die Teile dann noch so gut geputzt, dass man die restlichen 20 Jahre, die die schon alt sind, nicht mehr erkennen kann.


----------



## Skeksis (5. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nocci schrieb:


> Gz, bin schon gespannt auf vergleichende Berichterstattung
> 
> Ich bin ja immer wieder überrascht wie schwer das Teil ist, hab sie schon 'ne Woche aber freu mich jeden Tag auf's Neue!



Hatte ich vor. Hab die Zowie hier, die Majestouch 2 mit Browns und netterweise noch zwei Muster mit Blauen und Schwarzen zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen (Majestouch 1). Wird paar Tage in Anspruch nehmen, erstmal Bilder machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Betschi (5. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Moin

Ich kann mich nicht zwischen der Cherry G80-3000 und der 6GV2 entscheiden. Der Vorteil der Cherry ist, dass sie ein CH Layout besitzt. Und welche MX besitzt die Cherry? Steht nur etwas von "Softdruckpunkt".
*
*


----------



## moparcrazy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Softdruckpunkt sind Brown's. Ist auch im Buchstaben Code hinter der Model Nr verschlüsselt.


----------



## s|n|s (5. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Softdruckpunkt sind Brown's. Ist auch im Buchstaben Code hinter der Model Nr verschlüsselt.


 
nö, sind clears.


----------



## moparcrazy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was???
Gibt es nicht irgendwo ne vernünftige Aufschlüsselung der Produkt Codes von Cherry?
Finde da irgendwie nichts gutes.
Dachte echt Softdruckpunkt sind Brown's aber bei Cherry bist Du eher kundig.
Also S|N|S sagt Clear's denne sind das Clear's.

btw Clear's fehlen mir noch in meiner Sammlung...


----------



## evilass (6. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Was???
> Gibt es nicht irgendwo ne vernünftige Aufschlüsselung der Produkt Codes von Cherry?
> Finde da irgendwie nichts gutes.
> Dachte echt Softdruckpunkt sind Brown's aber bei Cherry bist Du eher kundig.
> ...


 
Über den Link auf der ersten Seite kommste an folgenden Link dran: Defaultating Cherry keyboards - geekhack forums

GXX-XXXX sagt soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann nichts über die Switches aus. Das passiert erst in dem dadrauf folgenden Keycode.


----------



## evilass (6. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> In der Übersicht im ersten Thread hab ichs net gefunden. Ich nehm also an, dass es hier noch keine Erwähnung gefunden, schämt euch
> 
> Denkt keiner mehr an das Urgestein mechanischer Tastaturen das IBM Model M?
> ...


 
Ja, die steht nicht mit in der Liste. Allerdings wird auf den Urvater in dem verlinkten Geekhack Forum genau eingegangen.


----------



## Nocci (6. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jupp Cherry bietet hier nur black, clear & blue an - bezeichnet das dann als linear, soft & klick - Druckpunkt Versionen.

G80-3000 xxxxx-x :

LSCxx-x = blue
LQCxx-x = clear
LPCxx-x = black

xxxDE-x = deutsches Layout
xxxCH-x = schweizer Layout

xxxxx-0 = grau
xxxxx-2 = schwarz


Eine LQCCH-2 wäre so z.B. eine schwarze Tastatur im schweizer Layout mit clears.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> GXX-XXXX sagt soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann nichts über die Switches aus. Das passiert erst in dem dadrauf folgenden Keycode.


Jupp, so ist es und genau für diesen Code finde ich keine vernünftige Aufschlüsselung. Die Wiki auf GeekHack ist in dem Punkt eher verwirrend als klärend.

 Auch frage ich mich: wenn Softdruckpunkt Clear's sind, wie nennen sich dann Brown's?


----------



## s|n|s (6. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Auch frage ich mich: wenn Softdruckpunkt Clear's sind, wie nennen sich dann Brown's?



ergonomischer Druckpunkt


----------



## Betschi (6. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Noch ne ganz kurze Frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen DE und CH Layout? Habe mir jetzt die G80-3000LSCDE-2 ins Auge gefasst. Klick Druckpunkt sind ja Blues oder?

Edit: Hier ein Datenblatt für die verschiedenen G80-3000 Cherries http://mediaserver.digitec.ch/dokumente/196155.pdf


----------



## moparcrazy (6. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> ergonomischer Druckpunkt


 Klingt irgendwie nach "Birkenstock"


----------



## Nocci (6. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Daher auch die Farbe braun


----------



## Skeksis (7. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hier schonmal ein Bild meines wohl dann hoffentlich bald kommenden User Reviews mit den 3 Filcos (und einer Zowie Celeritas als Zaungast)


----------



## tifa (7. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Hier schonmal ein Bild meines wohl dann hoffentlich bald kommenden User Reviews mit den 3 Filcos (und einer Zowie Celeritas als Zaungast)



Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## moparcrazy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und die beiden "Alten" haben sogar ein vernünftiges Layout.


----------



## evilass (7. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre, aber die clears und die browns sind zwar beide taktile aber unterscheiden sich doch im "anpressdruck" oder wie das heißt.


----------



## Skeksis (7. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Richtig. Die Clears sind sowas wie die "härteren Browns" und die Reds sind die "sanfteren Blacks."


----------



## tifa (7. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@Skeksis

Und hast was am Review gemacht  was micht interessiert ist Zowie und MX Browns von Filco


----------



## OctoCore (7. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Richtig. Die Clears sind sowas wie die "härteren Browns" und die Reds sind die "sanfteren Blacks."


 
Yepp - die Clears sind für Chuck Norris und die Reds für Desperate Housewives.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

...und die *Brownies* sind für Liebhaber amerikanischen Kleingebäcks bzw. die *Brown*'s für Liebhaber und Kenner klassischer Soul-Musik.


----------



## Skeksis (8. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



tifa schrieb:


> @Skeksis
> 
> Und hast was am Review gemacht  was micht interessiert ist Zowie und MX Browns von Filco



Hab ich, ich bin vor allem mal auf morgen gespannt, da nehm ich alle drei mit zur Arbeit und dann müssen meine Kollegen blind testen. xD


----------



## moparcrazy (8. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ihr habt's gut...
Mit zur Arbeit nehmen, das müsst ich mal machen, meine Kollegen würden Augen machen!
Leider ist auf der Arbeit so gut wie nie ein Rechner in meiner nähe...
Mehr wird aber nicht verraten.

btw. Chuck Norris Tippt nicht er lässt Tippen!


----------



## Skeksis (9. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kleines Update: 

Meine Arbeitskollegen fanden erstaunlicherweise jeweils einen anderen Switch interessant. Der eine steht voll auf die Blues, ein anderer merkt zwar zwischen Brown und Black keinen Unterschied (sensibler Typ, wah?!) fand aber tendenziell "irgendwie" die Tastatur mit den Blacks besser. Mein Chef findet die Browns toll. xD (Hatte ja alle drei mit zur Arbeit genommen)

Nicht das wir noch ne Großbestellung aufgeben müssen hier. Review schreitet also langsam aber sicher dem letzten Drittel entgegen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das Ergnis dürfte normal sein.

btw Stehe ich gerade vor 2 Peripherieproblemen!


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> btw Stehe ich gerade vor 2 Peripherieproblemen!



ich auch, 1. meine portemonnaie - 2. es ist leer 

lol


----------



## Nick L. (9. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Dieser Thread ist wirklich der Wahnsinn. Nachdem ich mich nun 50 Seiten lang hier durchgearbeitet habe, bin ich doch tatsächlich 138 Pfund ärmer und warte auf die Lieferung meiner FKBN105M/GRB2 ... 

Meine IBM Modell M bekommt jetzt das Gnadenbrot und wird zu Feiertagen rausgeholt. Jedoch wecke ich zukünftig meine beiden kleinen Kinder nicht mehr auf, wenn ich nach 20 Uhr noch am Rechner im Nachbarzimmer sitze.

Auch aufgrund dieses Threads hab ich mich mal eingehender mit der Modellgeschichte der IBM Modell M beschäftigt. Ich habe ein Modell mit der Produktnummer 1391403 und dem Produktionsdatum 10-05-99. Laut Wikipedia wurde dieses Modell aber nur bis 1997 gebaut...
Fehler bei Wikipedia oder hab ich doch die blaue Mauritius aus der letzten Produktionscharge?

Ich putze gerade in Vorfreude auf meine neue Tastatur meine alte IBM, dabei hab ich mich gefragt, wie die Tastenbeschriftung bei der IBM wohl realisiert wurde. Das sieht mir eigentlich auf dem ersten Blick nicht nach einer Laserbeschriftung aus (und trotzdem ist die Beschriftung auch nach 10 Jahren (in meinem Besitz) immer noch wie neu). 

Viele Grüße,
Nick


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Am besten bei geekhack nachforschen. Oder mal bei deskthority auch im deutschen Unterforum nachfragen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn ich mein Geld dazu nehmene sind es drei.
Problem 1 wird sich lösen, ich suche eine kabellose Ganingmaus.
Problem 2 dürfte unmöglich zu lösen sein:
1) beluchtet (am besten in rot oder auch orange, auch mal wieder schwierig)
2) tenkeyless( bis hier hin geht alles)
3)Reds
4) und das am besten noch ohne kabel und gaming tauglich.


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Geld dazu nehmene sind es drei.
> Problem 1 wird sich lösen, ich suche eine kabellose Ganingmaus.
> Problem 2 dürfte unmöglich zu lösen sein:
> 1) beluchtet (am besten in rot oder auch orange, auch mal wieder schwierig)
> ...


 
ohne beleuchtung gehts!
viel spass beim modden!!!!!!!!
Phantom Custom Keyboard Group Buy (Order Only)


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wie soll  ich an die Switches kommen? Und an den anderen Kram? Wahrscheinlich auch auf dieser Seite, oder?
Und was ist solder?

Ansonsnten müsste man eine Déck auf Ghetto Reds umbauen, dann hätte man eine. Oder geht das nicht so einfach.


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Solder heisst löten, der restliche Kram wird auch von den anderen Leuten bestellt, es gibt schon Gruppenkäufe dazu. Mit allem drum und dran. Ja auch auf geekhack und deskthority. Geht beides. Und deskthority hat wie gesagt ein Deutsches Unterforum.  Ich hab keinen blassen Dunst vom Löten. Lass da auch lieber die finger von. Aber coole Idee.

Lieber auf die Coolermaster warten und hoffen, dass es in Deutschland die Version mit den reds auch zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das tue ich im Moment, nachdem mich Corsair enttäuscht hat.

Löten kann ich zwar (im Allgemienen), allerdings sah das nicht schön aus und war auch nicht auf Platinen.


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Auf geekhack schwirren 2 Noppoo choc mini mit MX red rum. Aber ANSI und Versand aus USA ist wohl auch nicht so prall.

Und neu gibt es sowohl Noppoo, als auch PLU ML 87 mit MX red für etwa 100,-€.  Haken wieder: ANSI.

Besser Spieletauglich ist imho Noppoo, weil NKRO.

EDIT:
Und was ist, wenn du einfach in eine Deck Cherry MX black Federn von einer MX blue reintust, so wie hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQA989Jsj0A&feature=related

Ob die stems unterschiedlich sind bei red und black weiss ich allerdings nicht. Du bist dann aber schon sehr nah dran. Sind das dann Ghetto Reds?


----------



## evilass (10. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nennt mich bescheuert, aber ich könnte wetten, dass wenn die Reds von Cherry nicht als Farbe rot sondern sagen wir mal rosa bekommen hätten, die nicht so eine Popularität genießen würden. Ich denke, dass die Bezeichnung "Reds" und die Farbe an sich (die man eh nicht sieht) eine rein psychologische Attraktivität genießen. Hinzu kommt, dass die einfach so selten hier zu kaufen sind. Was sich rar macht, macht sich halt beliebt. Oder meint ihr, ich irre mich.


----------



## OctoCore (10. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nö, hast schon recht. Und besonders attraktiv sind natürlich die Ghetto Dingsis. 
Aber dafür braucht man eben ein wenig Geschick. Und es liegen Welten zwischen_ haben wollen _und_ basteln können._


----------



## moparcrazy (10. November 2011)

Eine Deck umbauen... Leute Euch ist aber schon klar was die kosten?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sind doch alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn schon, denn schon...


----------



## OctoCore (10. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn der Umbau gelingt, steigt doch der Wert. Und warum sollte der nicht gelingen?
Aber: ich habe schon vereinzelt Taster zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut. Aber über hundert davon? Ich hoffe, vorher erschiesst mich jemand.


----------



## s|n|s (10. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Erster Shop ausserhalb Asiens hat die Coolermaster Qick Fire Rapid gelistet. In Australien. Nur 2 Versionen: MX black, MX blue.

Ein schlechtes Omen für den Release der Version mit roten MX in Deutschland.

Zum Glück kann man modden


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Modden kann ich auch meine BW, ich freunde mich immer mehr mit ihr an.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn der Umbau gelingt, steigt doch der Wert. Und warum sollte der nicht gelingen?


 Machbar ist das aber der Aufwand...

Bei der Deck 82 ist es noch relativ simpel da diese PCB mounted switch's  hat. Switch aufhebeln Feder tauschen switch wieder zusammen bauen  fertig.
Bei der Deck Legend und jeder anderen mit Plate mounted switch's sieht  die Sache schon anders aus. Jeder switch muss vor dem aufhebeln  ausgelötet werden da die platte ein aufhebeln im eingebauten zustand  verhindert. Bei der Deck bedeutet das 4 Lötpunkte pro switch(2 switch + 2  LED). Bei 105 tasten macht das 420 Lötpunkte entfernen und später  wieder neu Einlöten!

Deck Legend 210€ + Cherry MX Board für die federn + Aufwand = ???€


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die BW hat eine Stahlplatte, anders kann ich mir das Gewicht nicht erklären.
Wie hoch wäre hier der Aufwand?


----------



## moparcrazy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

s.o. Plate mounted!
Die unbeleuchtete 2 Lötpunkte pro switch.
Die beleuchtete 4 Lötpunkte pro switch.


----------



## OctoCore (11. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Da müsste ich mal bei meiner BWU schauen, was die Lötpunkte angeht, wenn ich sie nochmal aufmache.
Bei meiner alten Cherry (unbeleuchtet ) sind es auf jeden Fall schon vier Lötpunkte pro Switch.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn sie 4 Lötpunkte hat sind wahrscheinlich Dioden verbaut.
Der Cherry switch an sich hat nur zwei Kontakte. 
CHERRY MX Series Key Switch


----------



## OctoCore (12. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Okay, ich habe _Keyswitch with Fixation Pins_, bei den Features steht ja oben: _LED, diode or jumper option_.
Dioden sind nicht zu sehen (durch den Schlitz im Switch), da sehe ich Metall schimmern, dann wirds wohl die _jumper option_ sein.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ein jumper in einem switch? Was soll der da???
Auf der Unterseite der Platine sind ein Dicker Plastik Fuß und zwei Dünne zu sehen(die beiden Dünnen sind die fixation pins des PCB mounted switch), wie viele pins sind da noch zu sehen?


----------



## OctoCore (13. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich kann die _Fixation Points_ schon von Lötstellen unterscheiden, keine Sorge. 
Vier Lötstellen und die drei Kunststoffnasen, die durchs PCB gehen. Und den Glaskörper einer Minidiode kann ich auch von schlichtem Draht unterscheiden.
Warum Jumper? Ohne Jumper wären die Leitungen unterbrochen. 
Im Ernst: So braucht man nur ein PCB-Layout, das kann man dann mit Diodentasten oder eben mit den Jumpertasten ausrüsten. 
Einen Vorteil hat die Sache - man kann die Tastatur mit Dioden nachrüsten und kann sich abenteuerliche Neuverdrahtungen (da lässt sich ja das eine oder andere im Web finden) ersparen.
Ich denke aber mal, dass bei den heutigen G80-3000-PCBs die Leitungen durchgezogen und keine Jumper mehr vorhanden sind.

Edit: Ich habe mit der BWU rumgeferkelt und muss sie heute mal entkrümeln - Scheißbeleuchtung, damit sieht man alles. Mal sehen, wie da gelötet wurde. Habe ich mir zwar schon angesehen, aber auch wieder vergessen.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ok ok ok. Habe das erst überlesen, auf der Cherry Seite, und wundere mich das ich da vorher noch nie was von gehört habe. Was Du über die Jumper schreibst macht Sinn und scheint wohl so zu stimmen.
Merke mal wieder man lernt nie aus und werde zu dem Thema noch mal die Schulbank drücken.

Die Beleuchtung lässt sich ja auch abstellen, bleibt dann zwar dreckig aber Du siehst es nicht mehr. Für extrem schmutzige Umgebungen gibt's doch auch noch so Gummiüberzüge.


----------



## OctoCore (13. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Die Beleuchtung lässt sich ja auch abstellen, bleibt dann zwar dreckig aber Du siehst es nicht mehr. Für extrem schmutzige Umgebungen gibt's doch auch noch so Gummiüberzüge.


 
Danke für die tollen Tipps! 
Aber ich dekontaminiere meine Tastaturen sowieso regelmäßig.
Ich bin zwar immer wieder aufs Neue fasziniert vom Wunder des Lebens und der Evolution - aber trotzdem möchte ich nicht zusehen, wie es sich zwischen den Switches entwickelt. 

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mir die Switches mal wieder angesehen - die sind nach Handbuch verlötet, je zweimal für Taste und LED. Die Nahtstelle des Tastengehäuses befindet sich oberhalb der Plate, nützt aber nichts, weil man die Clips nicht aufhebeln kann - es mangelt schlicht an Spielraum dafür. Den könnte man schaffen, in dem man auf Höhe der Halteclips kleine Nuten mit ausstanzen würde, aber soweit denkt wohl keiner bei den Herstellern. Abgesehen davon kann man bei den Tasten mit LED das Oberteil sowieso nicht abnehmen, ohne die LED vorher auszulöten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Danke für die tollen Tipps!
> Aber ich dekontaminiere meine Tastaturen sowieso regelmäßig.
> Ich bin zwar immer wieder aufs Neue fasziniert vom Wunder des Lebens und der Evolution - aber trotzdem möchte ich nicht zusehen, wie es sich zwischen den Switches entwickelt.


 -> 1 x 5 L Isopropanol 99,9%  Das reicht 'ne _lange_ Weile


----------



## OctoCore (15. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und ist nicht langweilig. Nach dem Genuss der Dämpfe fühle ich mich immer angenehm blümerant. 
Ich muss erstmal an unauffälliger Stelle testen, wie sich die Caps mit der Sache vertragen.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. November 2011)

Unauffällige stelle? Ach ja, im Elektronik Fachmarkt!


----------



## OctoCore (15. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und lasse mich erwischen. 
Ich sehe praktisch schon die Schlagzeile in der BLUT-Zeitung:
*Alkohol-Attentäter hatte es auf Tastaturen abgesehen!*


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Caps resistent gegen die _Allohohl_-Dusche sind. Aber nicht, dass hinterher Kauderwelsch beim schreiben 'rauskommt, von wegen kein Bier auf Hawaii, aber Allohohl auf'm Tastenbrett.


----------



## s|n|s (15. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hab die Original Filco caps in Brennspiritus (>96% Ethanol) gebadet. Stundenlang. Kein Unterschied zu vorher. Und günstiger als Isopropanol ist es auch.
geekhack wiki rät von Ethanol ab, weil im USA Ethanol immer Aceton ist. Nagellackentferner. Der bekommt den keycaps nicht.
In Deutschland kann man zu Brennspiritus greifen. Da ist zwar MEK drin, das ist wie Aceton, aber maximal 3,5% und nicht über 10% wie in den USA.

Zugegeben, Isopropanol ist besser, aber auch um den Faktor 2 bis 3 teurer.


----------



## OctoCore (15. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich gehe zuerst davon aus, dass sie nicht resistent sind. Denn sie sind bei der BWU beschichtet - allerdings tuts für die Caps selber die Geheimformel, mit der ich auch meine Bildschirme reinige - Alkohol spare ich mir lieber für den Fall auf, das mir mal was Unaussprechliches in die Tastatur tropft und sich dort verteilt. 
Was Allohol und schreiben angeht - das habe ich vor Jahren mal in einem Livechat im angekündigten Selbstversuch angetestet - aber das gehört nicht hier hin. 
Die Cherry-Caps sind aber resistent - gegen alles, was ich bis jetzt auffahren konnte.


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wieder ich wieder das gleiche.
Suche immer noch eine Red tenkyless, nur ist mir das layout egal kann also auch US sein.
Wäre schon wann man sie in DE oder bei amzon (auch UK) kaufen könnte.


----------



## s|n|s (16. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

die Anfrage hatten wir auch schon öfter:
aminglau | eBay
Noppoo PRO Mechanical keyboard Cherry BLACK LED Light items in E-sports Gaming equipments store on eBay!

beide Verkäufer versenden nach Deutschland.

Darf man fragen, wozu das Board genutzt wird? Dann könnte man noch weiter helfen. Die Auswahl ist groß, wenn man kein ISO braucht...


----------



## Spinal (16. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Hab die Original Filco caps in Brennspiritus (>96% Ethanol) gebadet. Stundenlang. Kein Unterschied zu vorher. Und günstiger als Isopropanol ist es auch.
> geekhack wiki rät von Ethanol ab, weil im USA Ethanol immer Aceton ist. Nagellackentferner. Der bekommt den keycaps nicht.
> In Deutschland kann man zu Brennspiritus greifen. Da ist zwar MEK drin, das ist wie Aceton, aber maximal 3,5% und nicht über 10% wie in den USA.
> 
> Zugegeben, Isopropanol ist besser, aber auch um den Faktor 2 bis 3 teurer.


 
Ich habe mal bei einem Nebenjob eine Plastikschicht von Alu entfernen müssen. Dazu wurde Aceton und die Teile in einen Plastikeimer gegeben und übers Wochenende "eingeweicht". Das Ergebnis war, dass zwar die Plastikschicht sich von den Teilen abgelöst hatte, aber auch der Eimer sich aufgelöst und mit den Dingern vermischt hatte (War ja auch schlau mit dem Plastikeimer). War ne üble Angelegenheit. Aber ich persönlich wäre bei Dingen die mir lieb und teuer sind vorsichtig mit der Chemiekeule und wer ne Filco hat, wird sich sicher auch das teurere Zeug leisten können, oder besser, wollen. Zumal das ja auch ne Zeitlang reichen sollte.

bye
Spinal


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich werde es hauptsälich zum zocken benutzen, deswegen ist das Layout .

Wenn ich mal das dtsch Layout brauche nehmen ich meine BW oder such nach einer anderen Lösung.


----------



## s|n|s (16. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich werde es hauptsälich zum zocken benutzen, deswegen ist das Layout .
> 
> Wenn ich mal das dtsch Layout brauche nehmen ich meine BW oder such nach einer anderen Lösung.


 
dann nimm dir ne Noppoo Choc Mini. Fürs arbeiten würd ich ne PLU nehmen, aber fürs zocken wegen NKRO ne Noppoo.

Noppoo Choc Mini 84,Mechanical Cherry MX Red keyboard | eBay

Noppoo Mini Mechanical Gaming keyboard Cherry MX RED!! | eBay

Noppoo Choc Mini Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Cherry MX Red, White PBT Caps! | eBay


Oder aber abwarten, bis sich Coolermaster dazu herablässt, mehr Infos über die Quick Fire Rapid preiszugeben. In Asien gibt es die auch mit MX red. Und Qualität ist gleich Filco.
Möglich wäre es auch, an eine ranzukommen über Taiwan. Müsste man sich mal angucken. Wäre interressant, zu wissen, was die dann kosten würde.

*DICKES EDIT:  *Vorsicht: Die Noppoo Choc Mini hat eine kleine Leertaste und kleine Modifier. Wer viel mit ALT zockt, für den ist es eine Umstellung. Die Tasten liegen dann nicht wo weit voneinander entfernt. Am besten selbst gucken, was man braucht. Bilder gibt es ja genug.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Spinal schrieb:


> ...und wer ne Filco hat, wird sich sicher auch das teurere Zeug leisten können, oder besser, wollen. Zumal das ja auch ne Zeitlang reichen sollte.
> bye
> Spinal


 Ganz genau! Für's gute & teure Tastenbrett nur das Beste!


----------



## Nocci (17. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich könnt ja mal paar Caps mitnehmen und im Labor in's KOH/Isoprop-Bad schmeißen..."sauber" sind sie danach auf jeden Fall


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das mit den Bretter hatte ich schon mal gefragt.

Nur ist ebay und dann noch Honk.Kong/China nicht so mein Fall.

Hat Cherry da nichts vernüfitges im Angebot?


----------



## s|n|s (17. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Leute haben ein Blütenreines Feedback bei geekhack und ebay und auch ihre eigene website. Qtan hat sein eigenes Unterforum bei geekhack. Da kann man ja erst mal Kontakt aufnehmen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist. Einfach nen thread aufmachen.


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Findet man das auch so, also ohne Anmeldung?
Dazu kommt das mein Englisch nicht so gut ist.

btw 

Name the three letter acronym of a common computer interface used for peripherals such as keyboards and mice.
Was soll das sein?

Oder meinen die Damit USB?


----------



## s|n|s (17. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

USB

link zu Qtan: Elite e-sports gaming equipment
website: E-sports-Gaming-equipments

Aminglau ist auch ein guter ebay seller. Noch nichts negatives gelesen. Bevor du Bestellst, wäre vielleicht noch jemand bereit, mit Dir die Versandkosten zu teilen *in das Portemonnaie guck*


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Aminglau ist aber teurer als qtan.

Nur habe ich kein paypal da man dafür 18 sein muss, das ganze ist also nicht soeinfach.


----------



## moparcrazy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das mein Englisch nicht so gut ist.


Dein Englisch ist nicht so gut? Glaube eher Dein Deutsch ist nicht so gut.


turbosnake schrieb:


> Das mit den Bretter hatte ich schon mal gefragt.
> 
> Nur ist ebay und dann noch Honk.Kong/China nicht so mein Fall.
> 
> Hat Cherry da nichts vernüfitges im Angebot?


----------



## s|n|s (17. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Aminglau ist aber teurer als qtan.
> 
> Nur habe ich kein paypal da man dafür 18 sein muss, das ganze ist also nicht soeinfach.


 
paypal hab ich. Qtan liefert sogar die coolermaster schon: E-sports-Gaming-equipments : CM STORM QUICK FIRE TLK(80%) Keyboard, choose 3 switches, Geekhack group buy only!
EDIT:oh das ist wohl doch was komplizierter. Aber die mit rot hat er vorrätig, so wie ich das verstehe.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich war schon halb im Bett und nicht mehr ganz wach deswegen dieses Chaos.


----------



## Nocci (18. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich hab meine Choc Mini z.B. auch von qtan, seriös is der schon, nur durch die exorbitanten Versandkosten is das Schnäppchen dann halt keins mehr.

Sein Englisch is auch nich so besonders, aber er hat halbwegs verstanden was ich von ihm wollte (bunte Keycaps, gemischt).


----------



## s|n|s (18. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Versandkosten sind bei ebay aufgeführt und man kann dann vorher gucken, was das zusammen kostet. Sollte etwa 100$ ( 80€) kosten. Und das für den Switch, den man möchte, platemounted, und dazu NKRO.

Korregier mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Bei qtan bei aminglau zahlt man gleich mal 29$ für den Versand, das wäre mir zu viel.

Ich würde das ja nur zu gerne machen, nur wie soll ich bezahlen?


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Aktuell kan man auf Amazon dieses Schnäppchen erwerben:RAZER BLACK WIDOW UL: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör :ugly
Eine BWU für   8.499,00€.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Aktuell kan man auf Amazon dieses Schnäppchen erwerben:RAZER BLACK WIDOW UL: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör :ugly
> Eine BWU für   8.499,00€.


 

Na da hat der Händler aber bestimmt einen dicken Tippfehler gehabt. Das Komma verrutscht oder sowas.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Tippe auf das falsche Währungssymbol, hinter der summe müsste eigentlich ein ¥ für Yen stehen.
8.499,00¥ = 82,44€ 
Was für die Ultimate echt günstig ist! Allerdings wirkt das ganze so nicht grad vertrauenerweckend...


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Bewertungen lesen sich aber eigentlich alle positiv.
hat aber ein UK-Layout


----------



## gh0st76 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Tippe auf das falsche Währungssymbol, hinter der summe müsste eigentlich ein ¥ für Yen stehen.
> 8.499,00¥ = 82,44€
> Was für die Ultimate echt günstig ist! Allerdings wirkt das ganze so nicht grad vertrauenerweckend...


 
Für den Fall das der Händler sich doch nicht vertippt hat, ich verkaufe meine BWU für glatte 5000. Günstig gegen den Preis.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Da Du gar kein Währungssymbol angegeben hast tippe ich bei Dir auch auf Yen.


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Warum nicht gleich auf Südafrikanischer Rand?


----------



## gh0st76 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich auf Südafrikanischer Rand?


 
Ich nehm nur den Krugerrand.


----------



## s|n|s (29. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

nice: RACE Keyboard - OFFICIAL PRE-ORDER / PRE-PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*** Orders accepted for non-EU countries only*** WTFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Lass sie dir in die Schweiz schicken oder sonstwo hin wo Verwandte/Bekannte sind,.

Ansosnten finde ich sowas sch****, also nicht in die EU zu versenden.

Ich frage mich nur warum?


----------



## Z28LET (30. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Vielleicht irgendwelche Zollformalitäten oder Konflikte.


----------



## s|n|s (30. November 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wird für EU von jemandem anderen vertrieben. Kommt also noch.


Edit: 

Lieber Weihnachtsmann....

Material PBT. Dye sublimated. Selten und guter Preis: http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?24670-dyesub-37-keys-round-1


Review Corsair K60




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssTSM20VQnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zyntex (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen, verzeiht mir daher falls die Frage schon dran war. 

Ich suche eine leise und beleuchtete mech. Tastatur (Multimediatasten (Play, Pause, Next, Previous) wären schon aber bicht wichtig) mit DE Layout. 

Was kann man da empfehlen?


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Welche Switches?
Budget?

Dann können wir die weiterhelfen, ansosnten kommen sehr viele unnötig Vorschläge!


----------



## Spinal (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mir fällt spontan nur die Mionix ein, oder die neue Black Widow Stealth mit Brown Switches.
Bin da aber auch nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, ob es die schon gibt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die "alte" BWU, Déck, die eine/für den namen(müsste man mal auf die HP schauen) Qpad.

Das sind die mir einfallen!


----------



## Spinal (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die alte BWU hat Blue Switches und ist damit laut, die neue ist doch die mit den leisen Switches. Ist die nicht beleuchtet? die Deck hat kein DE Layout.

bye
Spinal


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Dazu hat zyntex ja nichts gesagt, deswegen habe ich sie aufgeführt.

Zumindest die Ultimate sollte LEDs haben, De-layout war auch keine Pflich.


----------



## Spinal (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



zyntex schrieb:


> Ich suche eine leise und beleuchtete mech. Tastatur mit DE Layout.



Also: mechanisch, leise, beleuchtet, DE Layout



> (Multimediatasten (Play, Pause, Next, Previous) wären schon aber bicht wichtig)



Multimedia Tasten wären nett, sind aber kein Muss.

So verstehe ich das, vielleicht kann zyntex ja selber nochmal was dazu schreiben. Ist halt nicht schön geschrieben.

bye
Spinal


----------



## s|n|s (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



zyntex schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen, verzeiht mir daher falls die Frage schon dran war.
> 
> Ich suche eine leise und beleuchtete mech. Tastatur (Multimediatasten (Play, Pause, Next, Previous) wären schon aber bicht wichtig) mit DE Layout.
> 
> Was kann man da empfehlen?



QPad MK 50, DE Layout, MX brown von dem Shop: QPAD Products - Corporate-Shop - QPAD MK-85 Pro Gaming Mechanical backlit keyboard - News
Von Beleuchtung rate ich ab.


----------



## Spinal (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kurze Frage dann meinerseits, finde die QPad recht sexy, aber halt mit Beleuchtung. warum rätst du ab?

bye
Spinal


----------



## s|n|s (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Kurze Frage dann meinerseits, finde die QPad recht sexy, aber halt mit Beleuchtung. warum rätst du ab?
> 
> bye
> Spinal


Nutzlose Features wie Beleuchtung, pseudo 1000Hz Polling und so weiter verdienen keinen Aufpreis.

Den Preisunterschied von MK50 zu MK70 oder mehr würde ich in einen Kopfhörer, Handballenauflage et cetera stecken zum Beispiel. Oder lecker Döner essen. Döner macht schöner.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wie hieß die HP von den teuren "Steampunk" Tasaturen nochmal?


----------



## moparcrazy (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Datamancer.net - Technical Art and Steampunk Contraptions


----------



## Spinal (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Nutzlose Features wie Beleuchtung, pseudo 1000Hz Polling und so weiter verdienen keinen Aufpreis.
> 
> Den Preisunterschied von MK50 zu MK70 oder mehr würde ich in einen Kopfhörer, Handballenauflage et cetera stecken zum Beispiel. Oder lecker Döner essen. Döner macht schöner.


 
Achso, ich dachte es hätte einen technichen Hintergrund. Ist ja unterm Strich Geschmacksache, ich mag beleuchtete Tastaturen und zahle gerne (in Maßen) einen Aufpreis dafür 
Das Polling oder andere "Werbefeatures" nutzlos sind, okay, aber eine Beleuchtung hat ja einen Mehrwert für jemanden, dem es gefällt 

bye
Spinal


----------



## s|n|s (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z41fLzviKK0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4KneciiKXc


----------



## Betschi (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich gönne mir glaubs auch mal ne neue Tastatur, meine Merc Stealth geht mir langsam auf den Sack^^. Bei getdigital.de habe ich die Wahl zwischen Filco und Das Keyboard. Von den Switches würde ich die Blues nehmen. Welche würdet ihr nehmen und warum?


----------



## Spinal (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich würde selber die Filco nehmen. Ist unbestritten eine Top Tastatur, kann mich nicht erinnern je was schlechtes über die Filcos gelesen zu haben und mir gefällt das Design persönlich deutlich besser. Die Das ist sicher auch sehr gut, habe aber schon von "verklemmten" Tasten gelesen. Zudem gefällt mir das etwas eigene Design mit der Ecke rechts oben und diese Hochglanz Optik nicht, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache, sind definitiv beides gute Keyboards. Ich denke, ich würde nach Optik gehen wenn du keine Marke favorisierst.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Skeksis (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich würde auch die Filco nehmen. Vor allem wegen dem nicht hochglänzenden Gehäuse und weil ich die Form schöner finde. Falsch machst du sicherlich aber mit keiner von beiden was.


----------



## Betschi (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich habe mir jetzt Das Keyboard bestellt. 1. ist die Filco teurer und 2. gefällt mir die Ecke oben rechts


----------



## s|n|s (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

ISO layout 104 keys filco, fast neu für 110 Pfund inklusive mit blank keycaps. Da steht zwar UK layout, da die keycaps blank sind, ist das das gleiche wie DE. Vielleicht geht der Knabe mit dem Preis noch was runter und man hat eine günstige Filco:

FS: Filco Majestouch-2 BROWNS OTAKU (Full UK layout) Almost brand new

Würde aber auch eine DAS vorziehen, wenn überhaupt.

Gibt eh nur einen Grund, Filco anstatt DAS zu kaufen.


----------



## Betschi (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und der wäre?


----------



## Spinal (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> ISO layout 104 keys filco, fast neu für 110 Pfund inklusive mit blank keycaps. Da steht zwar UK layout, da die keycaps blank sind, ist das das gleiche wie DE. Vielleicht geht der Knabe mit dem Preis noch was runter und man hat eine günstige Filco:
> 
> FS: Filco Majestouch-2 BROWNS OTAKU (Full UK layout) Almost brand new
> 
> ...


 
Tastatur steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf Finde 110 Pfund aber auch ncht all zu günstig für eine gebrauchte Tastatur aus privater Hand ohne Gewährleistung usw.
 Der Grund interessiert mich allerdings auch.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Betschi (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hahaha der Grund warum er sie behält ist ja mal der OberBurner


----------



## s|n|s (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

keyboardco.com Filco ist die einzige Möglichkeit für tenkeyless ISO.

Wenn man von Topre mal absieht und damit zocken will.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kann man hier:QPAD Products - Corporate-Shop - QPAD MK-85 Pro Gaming Mechanical backlit keyboard - News
nur mit Paypal zahlen?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nein, auch mit Lastschrift oder Kreditkarte (nachdem man "Betalen" geklickt hat, Sprache auf Englisch und als Land "Germany"), anbei eben erstellter Beispielscreenshot).


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ist auch egal, da mir die MK-50 ausreicht, ich will nur die Reds haben, da kann ich auch in De bestellen.

Was taugt die Qpad Maus?


----------



## lvr (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mich hat heute eine Steelseries G6 V2 für 30€ angelacht. Wenn ich sie über den PS2-Adapter anschließen will tut sich jedoch nix. Über USB gehts ohne Probleme. Jemand eine Idee warum?


----------



## Hackslash (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



lvr schrieb:


> Mich hat heute eine Steelseries G6 V2 für 30€ angelacht. Wenn ich sie über den PS2-Adapter anschließen will tut sich jedoch nix. Über USB gehts ohne Probleme. Jemand eine Idee warum?


 
Im Bios USB Keyboard mal ausschalten 


Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Tt Esports Meka gemacht oder mit der Steelseries 6G V2?
Taugen die was? Ist die Umgewöhnung von ner G510 lang?


----------



## Spinal (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich habe seit einigen Monaten die Meka G1 und kann nichts negatives sagen. Denke das die günstigere Steelseries aber auch nicht wirklich schlechter ist. Ist ein wenig Geschmacksache. Bei der Meka ist eine (billige) Handballenauflage dabei und die Steelseries hat rechts eine kurze Shift Taste. Das woltle ich nicht. Insgesamt ist die Meka G1 um die Pfeiltasten herum etwas kompakter was mir auch gut gefallen hat. Nachteile bei der Meka G1 sind für mich:
die roten LEDs für Num-/Scroll Lock und Rollen sind etwas hell und rot wäre jetzt nicht meine Lieblingsfarbe (Geschmacksache)
Das Kabel ist recht kurz und mit der Ummantelung ziemlich dick (Geschmacksache)

Als Vergleich zur Meka G1 habe ich nur eine Black Widow Ultimate, kann also nicht wirklich mit einer Steelseries oder gar Filco vergleichen. Die Verarbeitung finde ich insgesamt bei der Meka besser. Auch die Anordnung der Windows Taste und des Function Keys und der Media Tasten finde ich für mich bei der Meka besser. Also für mich (!) die ideale Tastatur bisher. 

Umgewöhnen muss man sich da nicht großartig.

bye
Spinal


----------



## gh0st76 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Hackslash schrieb:


> Taugen die was? Ist die Umgewöhnung von ner G510 lang?


 

Taugen beide was im Vergleich zu Logitech Tastaturen. Alleine wegen der Technik. Umgewöhnen muss man sich nicht. Die 510 hat auch normal hohe Tasten. Nur woran man sich bei einer mechanischen daran gewöhnen das man die Tasten nicht mehr bis zum Anschlag durchdrücken muss. So kann man um einiges schneller schreiben.


----------



## Hackslash (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hört sich doch schonmal super an!
Kann mir jemand mal sagen warum die Steelseries 6GV2 ~80 € kostet und das augenscheinlich das gleiche bietet wie die Tt Esports Meka für ~50 €?
Hab ich da irgendwas übersehen?
Wie siehts dort eigentlich mit handauflagen aus? Sind die nötig oder kann man die auch so angenehm nutzen?

greets


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich habe an meiner BW keine, ich habe sie nur hinten hochgestellt.
Das muss aber jeder ausprobieren.


----------



## lvr (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also ich hab meine Steelseries wie gesagt gestern hier im Saturn für 30€ bekommen... wollte eigentlich nichts kaufen, aber da ich im Hinterkopf hatte, dass die im Internet doch um einiges teurer ist (und sie war nicht runtergesetzt ), hab ich sie einfach mal mitgenommen .
Hatte vorher eine X4, die ja eine Auflage hatte, hab mit der Steelseries aber keinerlei Probleme, fehlt mir persönlich also nicht.


----------



## moparcrazy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



lvr schrieb:


> Mich hat heute eine Steelseries G6 V2 für 30€ angelacht. Wenn ich sie über den PS2-Adapter anschließen will tut sich jedoch nix. Über USB gehts ohne Probleme. Jemand eine Idee warum?


Es gibt Tastaturen die mit solchen Adaptern nicht funktionieren z.b. BlackWidow. Die G6 gehört aber nicht dazu bei ihr wird ja ein solcher Adapter mitgeliefert und sie sollte auch mit diesem Funktionieren.
Laut Spezifikationen der Hersteller Seite SteelSeries - Gaming Keyboards - SteelSeries 6Gv2 Wird dies auch unterstützt.
Hat der PS2 den mal mit nem anderen Board funktioniert?


Hackslash schrieb:


> Im Bios USB Keyboard mal ausschalten


Das ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst...?


----------



## lvr (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ja, wenn ich eine alte PS2-Tastatur anschließe, dann funktioniert es. Mit dem Adapter bekomm ichs aber nicht zum Laufen.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Reds, deutsches layout unter 100€:Shop Qpad MK-50 - QPAD Pro Gaming Gear
Die werde ich mir bald holen.


----------



## moparcrazy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Vielleicht ist der Adapter Defekt. Hast Du noch einen? Kannst auch so'n Grünen von einer Maus nehmen.
ps Neustart nicht vergessen PS2 ist nicht Hotplug Fähig!


----------



## Spinal (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Hackslash schrieb:


> Hört sich doch schonmal super an!
> Kann mir jemand mal sagen warum die Steelseries 6GV2 ~80 € kostet und das augenscheinlich das gleiche bietet wie die Tt Esports Meka für ~50 €?
> Hab ich da irgendwas übersehen?
> Wie siehts dort eigentlich mit handauflagen aus? Sind die nötig oder kann man die auch so angenehm nutzen?
> ...


 
Die Mak ist ja schon etwas anders als die Steelseries. Allerdings kostet die Steelserie ja um den Dreh 65 Euo oder irre ich mich? Sie war eigentlich immer das Schnäppchen unter den mechanischen Keyboards. Und ich schau mal im Saturn, für 30 Euro würde ich die auch noch nehmen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Welche Stabilisatoren hat die Thermaltake Esports Meka G1


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Soooo, hat ein bisschen gedauert. War nicht so einfach entsprechende Infos zu finden! Costar sind es, sieht man auf folgendem Bild.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Unter der Shift Taste.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hallo Mechanikerfreunde,
61 Seiten später bin ich dank euch viel schlauer. Ein paar Fragen sind jedoch noch über...
Aktuell habe ich eine Cherry G86 MX Cy Motion. Davor die Solar-Variante. Leider bin ich nicht mehr ganz zufrieden (Abnutzung etc.) und es keimt der Wunsch eine neue Tastatur zu kaufen. Es soll dieses mal was noch gescheiteres werden...
Im Keller liegt noch eine IBM-M von 1987 herum, mit welcher die Brusthaare gleich doppelt so lang werden. Dieses Gefühl hätte ich gerne mit einer "moderneren" Tastatur... 

In eurem Diskussionswust (verzeihung für die Bezeichnung) hat mich die Zibal 60 neugierig gemacht. Leider ist diese ja seit 2011 immer weiter verschoben worden. Wie es scheint ist die Meka G1 "irgendwie" baugleich, allerdings auch recht schwer zu kaufen ? Gibt es irgendetwas ähnliches, verfügbares mit folgenden "Features":

Deutsches Layout
Black MX Tasten
USB Hub
Sound Anschlüsse
(Beleuchtung eher zweitrangig)
"Makro" Funktion, FN Taste für Lauter/Leiser...
Preislich bis 150 Euro

Ich schreibe damit hauptsächlich (10 Finger) und zocke auch gerne mal. Dann hauptsächlich Shooter, wie Arma 2.
Auf einer Razor Black Widow habe ich heute in der Uni ein bissl rumgeklimpert- war allerdings vom Klavierlack welcher extrem putzbedürftig ist, abgeschreckt. Die Lautstärke war ok, ich erwarte von ner mechanischen auch einen guten Sound, obwohl es einen ticken leiser sein könnte. Soweit ich richtig liege, scheinen Blacks ja nicht verkehrt zu sein.
Die Witwe ist mir jedenfalls zu Script-Kiddy-Mäßig. Ich brauch eher was erwachseneres... (Falls man das nach Stunden des Suchens über Tastaturen!! noch so nennen kann )

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar,

grüße vom Hobbit mit der Streitaxt


----------



## Spinal (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich poste gleich ein paar Infos aus dem aktuellen PCGH Test von vier mechanischen Tastaturen. Also die Meka G1 könnte baugleich zur Zibal sein, hat allerdings NKRO über PS2, die Zibal 60 lässt sich nur über USB anschließen, hat dann 6KRO (was meiner Ansicht nach völlig ausreichend ist).
Makro Tasten sind recht selten bei mechansichen Tastaturen, die Black Widow ist eine Ausnahme und die neuen Corsairs und die Meka G Unit haben das nun auch.
Ich habe eine Meka G1 und eine Black Widow hier und wollte mal ein Video machen um eben für "Neulinge" die Unterschiede der Switches nicht nur in Diagrammen, sondern eben Bild und Ton zu verdeutlichen. ich weiß aber noch nicht wann ich das schaffe, ich hoffe in den nächsten Tagen.
Was ich generell schade finde, die mechanischen Tastaturen, besonders für Gamer, werden immer verspielter und sehen immer mehr wie die ganzen Klicki Bunti Tastaturen aus.
Also wenn du auf Multimedia Tasten, Makros und Beleuchtung verzichten kannst wäre ein Filco sicher eine sehr gute Wahl. Schicht, elegant, hochwertig. Allerdigns solltest du meiner Ansicht nach unbedingt die verschiedenen (zumindest Black, Blue, Brown) Switches probetippen. Bei 150 Euro sollte man sicher sein 
Ansonsten must du mal schauen was dir wichtig ist.
Hier die Ergebnisse aus dem aktuellen PCGH Test. Allerdings muss man sagen, gerade bei mechansichen Tastaturen kommen meiner Ansicht nach viel subjektive Empfindungen dazu (Switch Typ, Design usw.) und man sollte nicht zuviel Wert auf die Endnote legen.

In Klammern die Endnote

Platz 1: Tt esport Meka G-Unit (1,65)
Platz 2: Corsair Vengeance K90  (1,69)
Platz 3: Mionix Zibal 60 (2,03)
Platz 4: Corsair Vengeance K60 (2,30)

Gegenüber dem älteren Test mit der Meka G1 ist der Artikel besser, allerdings stehen dor immernoch falsche Sachen drin (zb. das man die Cherry MX Blacks komplett durchdrücken müsse).

bye
Spinal


----------



## OctoCore (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



hobbit_mit_streitaxt schrieb:


> Ich schreibe damit hauptsächlich (10 Finger) und zocke auch gerne mal. Dann hauptsächlich Shooter, wie Arma 2.
> Auf einer Razor Black Widow habe ich heute in der Uni ein bissl rumgeklimpert- war allerdings vom Klavierlack welcher extrem putzbedürftig ist, abgeschreckt. Die Lautstärke war ok, ich erwarte von ner mechanischen auch einen guten Sound, obwohl es einen ticken leiser sein könnte. Soweit ich richtig liege, scheinen Blacks ja nicht verkehrt zu sein.
> Die Witwe ist mir jedenfalls zu Script-Kiddy-Mäßig. Ich brauch eher was erwachseneres... (Falls man das nach Stunden des Suchens über Tastaturen!! noch so nennen kann )



LOL... Die Witwe Script-Kiddy-mäßig? Da muss ich sie mal in Schutz nehmen. Dafür ist das Design eigentlich viel zu unaufdringlich - vom Glanz mal abgesehen.
Die Kiddies nehmen lieber etwas, das aussieht wie ein Fladen Transformer-Kot - die Dinger verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot.
Wenn du etwas erwachsenes willst, dann nimm eine Filco Majestouch - Erwachsene brauchen keine Makrotasten.
Wenn es sie gibt (und auch separate Media-Tasten), dann sehen sie oft aus wie die Plastikknöpfe an einem 70er-Jahre-Billigradio. Bei den halbwegs bezahlbaren und ebenso brauchbaren Tastaturen (BW(U), QPAD, Mionix u.ä.) sind die Mediatasten sowieso nur normale F-Tasten, die mit zusätzlicher Fn-Taste genutzt werden müssen. Das kann jede Tastatur - mit etwas Hilfe von einem x-beliebigen Makroprogramm.

Nachtrag:
@Spinal - Vielen Dank!
Unglaublich aber wahr - den Test hatte ich tatsächlich übersehen.


----------



## Own3r (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Mionix Zibal 60 wurde wieder verschoben. Jetzt ist der 27.01 als Liefertermin angegeben.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@Spinal
Danke für den Hinweis auf die PCGH. Das mit dem Testen der verschiedenen Tasten ist natürlich sinnvoll, ich komme allerdings nur an Reds (K90 Corsair, glaube zumindest das sind welche) und Blues (Razor) ran. Wie sich die Blacks dann anfühlen kann ich nicht beurteilen, hören lässt es sich ja im Internet einigermaßen... Aber es stimmt natürlich, teure Schuhe möchte ich auch selbst anprobieren.

@OctoCore
Gut ok, es könnte schlimmer sein- es war halt irgendwie nicht meins. Die Tastatur war schon etwas in Gebrauch und für einen Forensikexperten eine wahre Fundgrube an sichtbaren Fingerabdrücken...  Das ist eigentlich mein Hauptkritikpunkt.

Zum Vorschlag eine Filco Majestouch zu nehmen wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, wenn die Tastatur wenigstens einen USB Hub hätte. Sound könnte ich verschmerzen, aber der Preis kann einfach nicht mit der Konkurrenz mithalten.

Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen der Mionix Zibal 60 sowie der Tt eSPORTS Meka G Unit.

Pro in meinen Augen für die Zibal: Jede Taste hat eine Beleuchtung.
Negativ: Grünes Licht, keine Makro Tasten.

Pro in meinen Augen für die Meka G Unit: Makro Tasten (Blacks ???), Weißes Licht (allerdings nicht überall)
Negativ: Beleuchtung nur bei einigen Tasten implementiert, die anderen werden wohl mit ner Matte angestrahlt (meine ich aus der Informationsflut herausbekommen zu haben). Das Layout ist etwas abgewandelt, die kurze Shift Taste könnte mich stören.

Für mich ist das ein bischen eine Zwickmühle. Einereseits hätte ich gerne Makros (Photoshop) andererseits ein relativ "normale" Design.

Ungewiss ist für mich ob die Makro Tasten auch Blacks sind. Ich habe keine genaue Aussage dazu gefunden (Thermaltake Forum, Tests, Youtube), es scheint das diese Tastatur noch nicht weit verbreitet ist. Falls hier jemand genaueres wüßte, wäre das sehr hilfreich  Sollten das nämlich Rubberdomes sein, wäre das in etwa so wie bei der Corsair ... 

Ich verweise nun noch auf einen Externen Artikel, welcher Fragen zur Meka G Unit aufwirft: Tt eSPORTS Meka G-Unit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Test/Review (Exklusiv) | Gamezoom.net

Hier ist die Rede von :  





> Dabei hat Thermaltake den Tastenhub halbiert (Auslösehöhe: 2  Millimeter), außerdem geben die Tasten mit einem leicht hör- und  spürbaren Klicken dem Benutzer ein Feedback.


 Wie wollen die das machen ? Feile ansetzen ? Spezialbestellung bei Cherry ?


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das ist bestimmt keine Spezialbestellung bei Cherry. Der Auslösepunkt wie die im Test geschrieben haben ist bei MX Switches immer bei 2mm. Klar. Wenn man nur Rubberdome Bretter kennt, dann meint man das der Hersteller irgendwas gemacht haben muss.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ein Tastengeräusch gibt es sowieso - auch ohne spezielle Clicky-Taster. Was die als spürbar bezeichnen, ist wahrscheinlich der steigende Gegendruck der zusammengepressten Feder.

Tja - die Makrotasten. Okay, wenn schon welche da sind, dann sollten sie auch unter den Kappen das Gleiche aufweisen wie der Rest der Tastatur. Bis jetzt konnte ich zur Meka nichts lesen, das Gegenteiliges behauptet. 
Photoshop selbst beinhaltet doch schon eine Makrofunktion - die man Tasten bzw. Tastenkombinationen zuweisen kann, falls die nicht schon anderweitig belegt sind. Einer speziellen Makrotaste bei einer Meka Unit oder BW kann man sie nicht direkt zuweisen, weil die Tasten als solche nicht zur normalen Keyboardmatrix gehören und deshalb nicht von Windows und Anwendungen erkannt werden. Im Prinzip müsste man die Sache so erschlagen: Aktion aufzeichnen, einer Kombi zuweisen z.B. Win+Alt+X und diese Makro-Kombi wiederum mit dem zur Tastatur gehörigen Tool als Makro der Makro-Taste des Vertrauens zuordnen. Ein bisschen durch die Brust ins Knie - aber immerhin.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

hm die QPAD ist einfach der hammer...


aber ich bin vorkurzen mal auf die Ducky Shine gestoßen..
Kann es sein das die noch besser ist? Also als die QPAD MK85?


Hier mal ein Link.

http://http://www.hardwarezone.com.s...-dk-9008-shine

und noch einer...

http://http://tigerimports.net/sunsh...uct_list&c=117​


----------



## Skeksis (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

änder mal die Links bitte ab, die funktionieren nicht.


----------



## Betschi (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ducky Shine Back Lit Mechanical Keyboards - DK9008S
Ducky DK-9008 Shine - HardwareZone.com

Hier, extra für dich mein Grosser


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Irgendwie ging das mit dem Link ändern nicht 

Ich stelle sie hier einfach nochmal rein.. ich hoffe die Admins verzeihen mir das.


Ducky DK-9008 Shine - HardwareZone.com

Ducky Shine Back Lit Mechanical Keyboards - DK9008S



p.s.
wie langsam ich bin


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> aber ich bin vorkurzen mal auf die Ducky Shine gestoßen..
> Kann es sein das die noch besser ist? Also als die QPAD MK85?
> ​


 
Ich würde sagen die kann man nicht zu 100 % gegenüberstellen. Die MK85 ist vom Design her "aufgepeppter" und hat einen USB Hub, die Ducky Shine wartet hingegen mit einem einfacheren Design her auf und hat das nette Feature die Windows Taste per Schalter zu deaktivieren. Interessant sind bei der Ente aber die 4 Makrotasten  ... 

Zur Meka G Unit: Die Makrotasten sind nicht wie bei Corsair auf Gummi sondern ebenfalls Cherry Switche. Aussage per Telefon von einem Mitarbeiter eines Lieferanten welcher das Teil dazu extra anlangen mußte.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

"Aufgepeppt" ist Geschmackssache.  Nach meinem Geschmack sind die zusätzlichen Abstufungen und Lochmuster im LED-Bereich (Dreck- und Staubsammler) bei dem an sich schlichten Design (was mir bei Steel, Filco und dem ganzen Rest ohne allzuviel überflüssigem Plastik drumrum gut gefällt) eher "vermurkst". Von den Qpad-Aufdrucken mal ganz zu schweigen.



> Zur Meka G Unit: Die Makrotasten sind nicht wie bei Corsair auf Gummi sondern ebenfalls Cherry Switche. Aussage per Telefon von einem Mitarbeiter eines Lieferanten welcher das Teil dazu extra anlangen mußte.



Das ist ja schon mal eine wichtige Info.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Schönheit liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters... allerdings finde ich das Design auch echt Hässlich!
Dieses Lochmuster was soll das bitte sein, etwa eine angedeutete Lüftung? Wofür???

Ducky hat leider nach meinen Infos keine besonders gute Verarbeitung.
Die Meka G Unit ist komplett mit Cherry MX bestückt. Der einzige Hersteller der so ein bescheuerten Rubberdome Cherry MX Mix auf den Markt bringt ist bisher Corsair.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich finde das der "Q-Pad" auch nicht gelungen ist. Das Logo ok- aber wieso dann auch noch auf der Q Tast ?!
Bei der Meka G Unit wäre für meine Bedürfnisse schon alles ok- wenn die Beleuchtung alle Tasten erfassen würde und da ist auch schon wieder so ein Logo mordsgroß auf der Handballenablage...
Leider gibt es die Déck Legend Frost nicht mit de Layout.

Vielleicht fällt euch ja noch ein Modell ein, ich habe nochmal meine Anforderungen verändert:
(Sollte es in diesem Forum eher Usus sein dafür eine Kaufberatung aufzumachen, sorry )

Deutsches Layout
Black, Red, Brown MX Tasten (Nach Wunsch geordnert)
USB Hub
Sound Anschlüsse
Beleuchtung (ist nun doch wichtiger), am besten in Weiß, jede Taste einzeln, Folie ginge auch- hat beides Vor/Nachteile.
"Makro" Funktion, FN Taste für Lauter/Leiser... (ja ok, ich könnte ggf. darauf verzichten)
Preislich erstmal egal
Kein Klarlack

QPad MK85 fällt raus
Ducky Shine gibts nur in Englisch
Déck Legend Frost nur in Englisch
Meka G Unit wie oben erwähnt, einige mich störende Dinge
Mionix Zibal hat grüne LEDs, ist nach wie vor in der engeren Auswahl

Ich bin ratlos. Wahrscheinlich muß meine Tastatur erst noch gebacken werden. Ich könnte es mir natürlich auch einfach machen und etwas in Richtung Filco nehmen...


----------



## OctoCore (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn's unbedingt mit Beleuchtung (hielt ich auch mal für eine gute Idee) sein soll, ist man aufgeschmissen.
Dass die Déck nicht als DE-Version existiert, ist für mich auch eine Quelle ewigen Missvergnügens.
Bei dem Rest muss man sehen, dass man sich mit den Kompromissen arrangiert.
Die Mionix ist grün? Die Zibal 60? Nicht gelb? Ich glaube, die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

eingen wir uns auf Gelb mit Blau Anteil 
Ja aufgeschmissen. Total. Morgen geb ich wohl meine Bestellung auf, werde nochmal drüber schlafen- ein Kompromiss wirds wohl werden.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



hobbit_mit_streitaxt schrieb:


> Beleuchtung (ist nun doch wichtiger), am besten in Weiß, jede Taste einzeln, Folie ginge auch- hat beides Vor/Nachteile.


 Mechanische mit Folie? Gibts nicht. Was wären Deiner Meinung nach die vorteile einer Folie gegenüber einzelner LED's?

Gibt übrigens eine neue Filco. The Keyboard Company's FKBN104M/EMU2 - Camo Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action, USA Keyboard 
The Keyboard Company's FKBN87M/EMU2 - Camo Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, USA Keyboard


----------



## sleek (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

viel interessanter finde ich allerdings das hier, auch wenn noch nicht auf lager:

The Keyboard Company's FKBN105M/GRFB2 - Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action, German Keyboard
The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRFB2 - Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, German Keyboard

hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass so etwas auf im de-layout geplant war...


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und das Neue daran ist was? Die beiden Key-Sets, Front und Top?


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

An der Camo? Das Camo Gehäuse, Grün gesleevtes Kabel, Extra W-A-S-D Key's in Grün, Links keine Windows Taste sondern eine FN Taste, Zweit Funktion der F-Tasten mit Media Steuerung.
An der Ninja? Das DE Layout, die gabs bisher nur mit US Layout.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich dachte, die Ninja gab's mit DE schon Ende letzten Jahres, mit normalen Caps - aber da habe ich mich wohl geirrt.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wie, normale Caps? Das die Vorderseite der Key's beschriftet ist macht ja den unterschied einer Ninja zu ner normalen Majestouch.
Bis auf das Dunklere Logo und besagte Key's ist die sonnst nämlich komplett Baugleich.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Was wären Deiner Meinung nach die Vorteile einer Folie gegenüber einzelner LED's?



Also meiner Meinung nach leuchten LED unter normalen Tasten wie ABCDE... völlig ausreichend. Es kann aber bauartbedingt sein, dass etwa beim Nummernblock die Taste 0/Einfügen nicht gleichmäßig genug Beleuchtet wird. Ähnliches Problem beim Slash \ auf der Taste "?ß". Soweit ich weiß sitzt die LED immer mittig im oberen Bereich des Tasters. Nach unten hin kann dann auch die Leuchtkraft abnehmen. Der größte Vorteils ist natürlich, bei einer Folie leuchtet alles- allerdings auch der Zwischenraum und dies mindert den Kontrast zu den Tasten ist jedoch dafür relativ gleichmäßig.
Man könnte es auch Jammern auf Höchstniveau bezeichnen 

Ich habe jetz die G Unit von tT in Auftrag gegeben... DANKE auf jeden Fall schon mal für euren Beistand


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Wie, normale Caps? Das die Vorderseite der Key's beschriftet ist macht ja den unterschied einer Ninja zu ner normalen Majestouch.
> Bis auf das Dunklere Logo und besagte Key's ist die sonnst nämlich komplett Baugleich.



Ich hatte mich anhand der Nummer verguckt -> FKBN105M/GRB2. Die Ninja hat das F im hinteren Teil.
Ansonsten sind bei der Ninja doch die normalen Tasten dabei. Aber mir war nicht ganz klar, dass die Glatze den Ninja macht.  Ich habe sowieso irgendwie ein kleines Problem, die Tastaturversionen bei Filco auseinanderzuhalten.

@hobbit_mit_streitaxt
Vielleicht erzählst du mal was über deine neue Tastatur, wenn sie angekommen ist.



> Soweit ich weiß sitzt die LED immer mittig im oberen Bereich des Tasters. Nach unten hin kann dann auch die Leuchtkraft abnehmen.



Das tut sie auch. Aber bauartbedingt ist eine Beleuchtung per Folie bei Mechs nicht möglich.
Ansonsten:_ Möge das Haar auf deinen Füßen nie schütter werden._


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Eine Folie leuchtet ja nicht von allein sie wird von einigen (5-6) LED's angestrahlt. Dies kann nie so gleichmäßig sein wie eine LED pro Key.
Wie man auf dem Foto unten gut erkennt ist der Zwischenraum der Tasten auch voll beleuchtet, dies ist Bauart bedingt und lässt sich nicht vermeiden.
Die Key's sind nach unten offen und so wird durch die LED's auch das innere der Tastatur von ihnen angestrahlt.

Wie Du richtig sagst sitzt die LED oben mittig auf dem Switch (eigentlich unten da aber bei Beleuchteten Tastaturen der Switch verkehrt herum eingebaut wird sagen wir jetzt einfach mal oben),
da ist beim Beleuchten des einzelnen Key's natürlich der Switch im weg, der Key an sich kann demnach nicht gleichmäßiger beleuchtet werden.
Deshalb werden bei vielen Mechanischen Tastaturen einige Symbole anders angeordnet um auch diese gut auszuleuchten.

Bei einem Rubberdome Board mit Folie ist dies nicht der Fall, diese haben dunkle und helle Bereiche verteilt über die gesamte Tastatur.
Der Key in sich ist aber meist gleichmäßiger beleuchtet da hier kein Switch im weg ist.

Also wenn sich Dein "gleichmäßig" auf die einzelne Taste bezieht hast Du recht, wenn es aber um die Tastatur im ganzen geht stimmt dies nicht.

Hier mal ein Bild meiner Legend bei voller Beleuchtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





OctoCore schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind bei der Ninja doch die normalen Tasten dabei.


Nö, es gibt dazu zwei Versionen des Windows Key's (den "normalen" und die Ninja Version mit Frontdruck) und nen Keypuller.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hm...wenn ich das Giftgrün sehe, dann muss ich mal meine 82er wieder an den Rechner hängen und damit zocken.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Der Virus breitet sich weiter aus,

ich möchte unbedingt einige Tasten in diversen Farben haben. Da ich bei Würfeln in etwa ähnliche Anwandlungen habe wie neuerdings bei Tastaturen kenne ich 3D Drucker. Bisher habe ich noch nichts vernünftiges gefunden, ausser Diskussionen im Geekhack Forum- welches aber irgendwie nicht erreichbar ist. Ich könnte mir jedoch schon vorstellen, das dies bereits schon gemacht wurde. Wenn man es fein genug hinbekäme, wäre das pornös...

In der Bucht gibt es etwas von WASD Keys- dürfte der gleiche Shop wie wasdkeyboards.com sein. Aber das ist nicht gerade viel Auswahl. Anschließend habe ich einen Hersteller gefunden Facility - Custom keycaps direct from the manufacturer - "kleiner" Nachteil ist, man muß für 100 Dollar einkaufen- allerdings scheint hier alles möglich zu sein. Diverse Farben, diverse Aufdrucke (Grafik, Text), diverse Anschlüsse und Formen. Gibt es in Deutschland einen Hersteller wo man direkt auf dem Bauernhof- äh Erzeuger-Webshop einkaufen kann ?

Schon klar, ich hab noch nichtmal ne mechanische Cherry MX und will schon Tasten dafür haben...


----------



## s|n|s (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



hobbit_mit_streitaxt schrieb:


> Der Virus breitet sich weiter aus,
> 
> ich möchte unbedingt einige Tasten in diversen Farben haben. Da ich bei Würfeln in etwa ähnliche Anwandlungen habe wie neuerdings bei Tastaturen kenne ich 3D Drucker. Bisher habe ich noch nichts vernünftiges gefunden, ausser Diskussionen im Geekhack Forum- welches aber irgendwie nicht erreichbar ist. Ich könnte mir jedoch schon vorstellen, das dies bereits schon gemacht wurde. Wenn man es fein genug hinbekäme, wäre das pornös...
> 
> ...


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rry-mx-doubleshots-gruppenkauf-runde-4-a.html


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rry-mx-doubleshots-gruppenkauf-runde-4-a.html


 
Und wann machst du das wieder? Und wie läuft das ab?


----------



## s|n|s (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Und wann machst du das wieder? Und wie läuft das ab?


 
läuft noch. ist noch ein wenig zeit.

in die links gucken
sich informieren, was es gibt
sich was aussuchen
sich entscheiden, ob du selbst oder über mich bestellen willst
vorbestellen
warten
dann sammel ich geld ein und überweis es an 7bit


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

sehr schön  Dann informier ich mal und melde mich.


----------



## Cart3r (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



hobbit_mit_streitaxt schrieb:


> Schon klar, ich hab noch nichtmal ne mechanische Cherry MX und will schon Tasten dafür haben...


 
 Ich hab das selbe Problem! Hab auch noch nicht keine mechanische Tastur, und schau mich auch schon nach Tasten um.

Das Problem beim Doubleshots Gruppenkauf ist, wenn man noch nicht weiß welche Tastatur man haben will, kann man dazu auch kein passenden Tasten kaufen.


----------



## s|n|s (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Cart3r schrieb:


> Ich hab das selbe Problem! Hab auch noch nicht keine mechanische Tastur, und schau mich auch schon nach Tasten um.
> 
> Das Problem beim Doubleshots Gruppenkauf ist, wenn man noch nicht weiß welche Tastatur man haben will, kann man dazu auch kein passenden Tasten kaufen.


 

Erst tastatur kaufen, dann keycaps!
Die keycaps mit 1 einheit größe passen natürlich auf jede cherry mx tastatur. die reihen unterscheiden sich in neigung und höhe, deswegen auf den buchstaben und zahlen nur ganze sets kaufen. alle größere tasten unterscheiden sich bei den meisten tastaturen. Standard ist fast immer Filco. Alles was auf Filco passt, passt auch auf DAS.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mit welchen Swtiches gibt es die Ninjas?
Ich will irgenwie alle Switches  (Blue Red Browns Black Clears [waren das alle Orginalen?])  haben, dabei aber auch möglichst viele unterschiedliche  Kombinationen.


----------



## s|n|s (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mit welchen Swtiches gibt es die Ninjas?
> Ich will irgenwie alle Switches  (Blue Red Browns Black Clears [waren das alle Orginalen?])  haben, dabei aber auch möglichst viele unterschiedliche  Kombinationen.


 
dann bestell doch einzelne switches


----------



## moparcrazy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mit welchen Swtiches gibt es die Ninjas?


 Ninja's gibt es mit Black's and Brown's. Red sind bei Filco immer Limited Edition und 'ne Ninja LE kenne ich nicht. Filco baut auch nix mit Clear's also auch keine Ninja. Blue's geht ja gar nicht da Ninja's keinen Lärm machen!


turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich will irgenwie alle Switches  (Blue Red Browns Black Clears [waren das alle Orginalen?])  haben,


Jupp, das sind alle originalen Cherry MX.
Ich notiere: 4xFilco + 1xDeck. Macht zusammen...


----------



## s|n|s (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich will irgenwie alle Switches  (Blue Red Browns Black Clears [waren das alle Orginalen?])



nö, wenn man alle mitzählt gibt es alleine drei verschiedene blaue, je nach herstellungszeitraum und platzierung auf der platine, es gibt noch graue und grüne, die sind nur für die leertaste, und ich hab mal irgendwo gelbe gesehen.

am besten tragt ihr euch in die liste für das mx switch tester numpad auf DT ein.


clears, reds ergoclears und ghettoreds und topre 45g interressieren mich. der rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ninja's gibt es mit Black's and Brown's. Red sind bei Filco immer Limited Edition und 'ne Ninja LE kenne ich nicht. Filco baut auch nix mit Clear's also auch keine Ninja. Blue's geht ja gar nicht da Ninja's keinen Lärm machen!
> 
> Jupp, das sind alle originalen Cherry MX.
> Ich notiere: 4xFilco + 1xDeck. Macht zusammen...


 
Ich hab schon eine BW damit hat sich Blue erledigt, außerdem dachte ich er daran:
Eine Filco Ninja mit Blacks
Eine Noppo Chocoo mit Reds
Eine Déck wird es wohl auch

Welche Bretter haben Clears?

Ich will die Tastauren nach Lust und Laune wechseln und ich weiß das die Leertaste und Montage Art unterschiedlich sind. Aber mir ist das nicht so wichtig.


----------



## s|n|s (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Eine Filco Ninja mit Blacks



WTF?
ne cherry g81-1800 gibts mit blacks gibts für 10€ inklusive versand, warum ne filco?



turbosnake schrieb:


> Welche Bretter haben Clears?


 
cherry g80-3000 LQCDE


----------



## turbosnake (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Weil die Schrift vorne drauf ist bei der Ninja und ich davon eine haben möchte.
Oder ich nehme sie mit Browns, was vll mehr sinn macht.
Und auch nicht alle auf einmal.

Also die hier:Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-2 Tastatur PS/2 USB schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## s|n|s (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil die Schrift vorne drauf ist bei der Ninja und ich davon eine haben möchte.



dann lieber doubleshots oder pbt blank (pbt engraved/dyesub wenn in ISO DE)



turbosnake schrieb:


> Oder ich nehme sie mit Browns, was vll mehr sinn macht.


ja



turbosnake schrieb:


> Also die hier:Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-2 Tastatur PS/2 USB schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 ja
laut keybo.de kundensupport sind alle LQCDE "soft-druckpunkt" clears.

Die Cherry G80 sind, anders als alle filco-Klone, auch pcb mounted. wie die KBC Poker. Und damit nur mit einem Schraubenzieher zu modden. Man kann also aus einer G80-3000 mit clears -> ergo clears
aus einer g80-3000 /-1800 mit blacks eine mit ghetto reds machen. Materialaufwand maximal 10-15 € für andere Springs/Federn.

oder schnell mal einen defekten switch austauschen, wenn man ein bisl löten kann. bei platemounted artet das immer in eine Totaloperation aus, soviel ich weiss.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also sieht es jetzt so aus:
Clears:Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-2 Tastatur PS/2 USB schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Browns: Filco Ninja
Reds: Noppo Chocco
Blacks:???

Schon mal danke für die Hinweise, jetzt brauche ich nur noch das Geld.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> nö, wenn man alle mitzählt gibt es alleine drei verschiedene blaue, je nach herstellungszeitraum und platzierung auf der platine, es gibt noch graue und grüne, die sind nur für die leertaste, und ich hab mal irgendwo gelbe gesehen.


Je nach Herstellungsdatum gibt es drei unterschiedliche Blau töne, unterscheiden tun diese sich aber nur im Farbton und neu erhältlich ist nur einer.
Graue und Grüne sind wie Du selbst schon schreibst NUR für die Leertaste und Graue gibt es übrigens auch in zwei Tönungen.
Gelbe gibt es von Cherry nicht was Du mal gesehen hast ist ein Cherry Clone (Die waren mal auf geekhack zu sehen).


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So Liebe Mechanikerfreunde,

meine Meka G Unit von Tt ist da. Ich schreibe kurz meinen ersten Eindruck, ich saß bisher ca 1 Stunde an der Tastatur- deshalb kann man noch nicht von Alltag reden 

*Verarbeitung*
Die Verarbeitung gefällt mir gut. Keine ungleichen Spaltmaße, kein Gewackel am Gehäuse. Haptisch fühlt es sich gut an. 
Das Kabel ist ummantelt und kann per Kabelführung an der Tastatur befestigt werden. Die Handballenauflage ist ergonomisch in Ordnung, die Oberfläche entspricht der Tastatur und hebt sich so optisch nicht ab. Die Gummiflächen unter der Tastatur sorgen für einen sehr sehr rutschfreien Halt auf meinem "pseudo" Holzoberflächen-Schreibtisch. Auch auf einer Kommode aus Eiche und einer Plastiktischdecke macht die Tastatur eine gute Figur. Die Schrägstellung klackt sauber ein und fühlt sich gut an- ich bin eher ein Flaschschreiber, aber ich empfinde die Schrägstellung als in Ordnung. Die Einzeltasten scheinen Bedruckt zu sein (bin da kein Fachmann). 

Falls ich nun einen negativen Punkt finden wollen würde: Die Beleuchteten Tasten (WASD, Pfeiltasten...). Diese sind von der Oberflächenstruktur ein klein wenig glatter als die anderen. Dies spürt man natürlich und könnte man von der Haptik als Negativ werten. Hintergrund des Ganzen ist natürlich die Beleuchtung. Diese Tasten haben eine andere Oberflächenstruktur weil sie Transparent sind und die darunter liegende LED hindurchscheinen muß/soll/kann. Ich schätze das ist Bauartbedingt und geht nicht anders. Das ist aber nun auch der einzige "Kritikpunkt" obwohl man es auch positiv auslegen kann. Zum Zocken weiß man sofort wo WASD ist, man spürt es ja. Also: It's not a Bug, it's a Feature . Interessant wäre zu wissen wie das Abnutzungsverhalten der bedruckten Tasten mit den unterschiedlichen Oberflächen ist- aber ein Langzeittest kann von mir natürlich noch nicht abgegeben werden. Für Bauarbeiter, Leute die Gitarre spielen und Hornhaut haben (ich spreche aus Erfahrung) ist dieser Umstand wahrscheinlich zweitrangig- ich wollte es nur erwähnen- am besten ausprobieren. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt die so etwas stört.

*Tastenanschlag*
Das ist natürlich ein sehr subjektives Thema, ich gehe deshalb nicht lange darauf ein.
Ich habe den Vergleich mit einer K90 von Corsair gemacht- ich merke den unterschiedlichen Tastendruck der Blacks- bin aber froh keine Reds zu haben. Die drücken sich für mein Gefühl zu leicht- aber ich glaube das muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Im Vergleich zu Blues (bei einer Black Widow probiert) gefallen mir die Blacks auch besser- das Klack ist nicht da. Aber dieses Thema ist bereits zur Genüge im Netz präsent. Was ich gut finde ist, das die Tasten nicht so hoch herausstehen wie bei der K90- aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache.

*Schreiben*
Ich habe mir überlegt wie man am besten ausprobieren kann ob man nun besser/schlechter schreiben kann wie mit seiner alten Rubberdome Tastatur. Ich hatte davor eine Cherry Cy Motion G86. Sie war Anfangs sehr Gewöhnungsbedürftigt, da sie viele Makrotasten am Rand hat und einige Tasten nicht dem "Standarddesign" (falls es so etwas gibt) entsprechen. Warum also nicht messen wieviele Anschläge man pro 2 Minuten reinhauen kann ? Fündig wurde ich hier: TyperA - test your typing skills Deutsch auswählen und loshacken. Im Vergleich war ich besser mit meiner alten.

Your score: 384 keys per minute ~ 76 words per minute (mit der alten Cherry)
Your score: 339 keys per minute ~ 67 words per minute (mit der neuen Meka)

Ich behaupte mal ich kann 10 Finger schreiben, hab das noch in Textverarbeitung mit Kurzschrift gelernt und in meinen bisherigen Jobs war ich eigentlich immer der wo die Leute gesagt haben "Hey, vergenußwurzelst du die Tastatur, oder was machst du da?!" Zur Verteidigung der Meka muß man natürlich sagen, ich bin gut 8 Jahre lang die Cherry gewohnt- trotzdem finde ich kann ich auf der Meka gut schreiben. Mein Ziel ist irgendwann: Fastest Typist: Ultimate Typing Championship Final 2010 - YouTube  Aber das nur am Rande.

*Fazit*
Bisher denke ich war es ein guter Kauf. Noch habe ich die Software nur installiert und kurz durchgeklickt, dazu kann ich noch nicht viel sagen.

Falls ihr Fragen habt, ich versuche sie euch zu beantworten. Falls es hier noch keinen Thread zu dieser Tastatur gibt, wäre es ggf. Sinnvoll das in einen extrigen zu packen.


----------



## moparcrazy (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gratulation zur neuen Tastatur!
Die Gumminippel Entwöhnung dauert schon mal ein-zwei Wochen, gib Dir und ihr noch ein wenig zeit. Speedtest's solltest Du erst später versuchen. Wenn es sich für dich schon "gut" anfühlt ist das schon mal ein schritt in die richtige Richtung. Alles andere wird sich noch ergeben.

Extra Thread wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kann die Qualität der Tt eSports Mechas auch nur loben. Habe an meiner Meka G1 auch noch nichts negatives festgestellt.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So, ich habe mal einen eigenen Thread dazu aufgemacht und noch ein bissl was geändert/ergänzt.
Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rfahrungsbericht-thermaltake-meka-g-unit.html
Ich hoffe das war an richtiger Stelle.

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für all die Hilfe beim Tastaturenkauf !


----------



## shodoko (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hi

Ich habe nun endlich eine Tastatur mit deutschem Layout und Cherry MX Red Schaltern (Corsair Vengeance K60).
Bisher haben mich die MX Reds leider nicht überzeugt.
Irgendetwas stimmt mit den Schaltern nicht. Sie "schleifen". Also ich höre und spüre wie der (rote) Plastikstift am (schwarzen) Gehäuse des Schalters reibt. Nur wenn man die Taste perfekt mittig trifft passiert es nicht. An den Keycaps liegt es nicht, habe auch welche von einer Cherry G80 probiert und sogar ohne Keycap. Immer das gleiche Ergebnis. Durch das Geräusch und das Gefühl beim Tippen, kommt es mir so vor als würde ich auf einer ganz billigen Tastatur schreiben.

Zum vergleich habe ich auch 2 (nicht ganz so neue) G80 Tastaturen von Cherry, eine mit MX Black und eine mit MX Blue. bei beiden gibt es dieses Problem nicht, die Stifte flutschen nur so in das Gehäuse.

Hat hier jemand originale MX Reds? Wenn ja, ist das bei euch auch so und die original Reds sind einfach so?

Kann es sein, dass Cherry bei neueren Schaltern ein anderes Material benutzt?

Wenn ich meine MX Blacks auf Ghetto Reds umbauen würde wären diese dann natürlich nicht so.
Nur für den Umbau bäruchte ich eine Tastatur mit MX Brown Schaltern, oder zumindest deren Federn.
Wisst ihr wo ich (gebraucht) billig an die Federn oder gar an eine komplette Tastatur herankomme?

Für Tips wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Pravasi (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich schreibe gerade auf einer K90.
Hier läuft alles fein...
Ich habe aber mittlerweile schon in Foren über das eine oder andere Problem mit den Boards gelesen,allerdings hauptsächlich Treibermässig.
Ich würde sie zurückschicken,falls das noch möglich ist und eine Neue ordern.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kannst du das Schleifen mal etwas näher erläutern? Hab auch MX Red (Qpad MK-50) und das einzige was ich als "Schleifen" definieren könnte, ist das der Federn.


----------



## shodoko (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Es liegt definitiv nur an den Cherry MX Red Schaltern, die Tastatur ist ansonsten gut verarbeitet (Aluminium).

Das "schleifen" hört und fühlt sich an, als ob die 2 Plastikteile (Gehäuse und Stift des MX Schalters) aus einem zu rauen Kunststoff sind. Der Stift reibt zu stark an die Innenfläche der Öffnung des Gehäuses. Wie gesagt, auch ohne Keycap, wenn ich direkt mit dem Finger auf den roten Stift drücke. Nur wenn man perfekt mittig drückt (was man nie schafft), sodass der Stift erst gar nicht das Gehöäuse berührt, hört man (logischer weise) nichts.
Wenn ich die Tasten ganz an der Kante herunterdrücke, ist es am Schlimsmten, da spürt man ein regelrechtes "Schaben". Die Taste bleibt mehrfach kurz hängen bis sie unten ist (wenn man sie gaaanz langsam runterdrückt). Wie auch zuvor erwähnt, nichts der gleichen mit meinen MX Black oder Blue, da läuft alles wie geschmiert.

Traurigerweise fühlen sich die Rubbertometasten  der Corsair Vengeange K60 besser an und haben dieses Schleifen nicht (Ja, die F-Tasten und der 6er Block über dem Cursortasten sind leider nur Rubberdome Schalter).

Mir kommt es auch so vor, als hätte das schwarze Gehäuse der MX Schalter hier einen helleren Farbton, als die meiner MX Black oder Blue.

So hoch wie die MX Reds immer gelobt wurden, habe ich mir das viel besser vorgestellt.
Ich denke, es liegt am Material, und durch die beschriebene Reibung haben die Tasten nun wahrscheinlich auch einen höheren Widerstand, als sie haben sollten. Ich habe mir die MX Reds viel leichtgängiger vorgestellt.
So in etwa wie die Sanwa oder Seimitsu Schalter der Pushbuttons von Arcadesticks.

Aber leider habe ich (noch) keinen Vergleich mit einer anderen (alten) Tastatur mit MX Reds oder mit Ghetto Reds.


Edit: Meine MX Blacks haben auch ein gaaanz leichtes Schleifen, kaum spürbar, und NUR wenn man genau an der Kante drückt. Aber das könnte auch am Alter der Tastatur liegen, es ist eine alte G80-1800.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Das "reiben" was ich habe kommt ausschließlich von den Federn.


----------



## moparcrazy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Habe hier eine KBC Poker mit Red's, kein schleifen oder stocken der Key's. Red und Black unterscheiden sich normalerweise nur durch die leichtere Feder. Die Farbigen Stifte unterscheiden sich nur im Farbton und nicht im Material.
Leichte Unterschiede im Farbton des Gehäuses sind daher auch egal, bei allen Switch's wird auch hier das gleiche Material eingesetzt. Vielleicht lässt Du mal einen Freund testen ohne ihm zu erklären um was es Dir geht, ist gut möglich das Du Dich zu genau auf ein Problem konzentrierst das gar nicht da ist. 
Falls dieser Test zum gleichen Ergebnis führt hilft nur noch Umtausch.

Bei dem Red's handelt es sich im übrigen auch nur um einen ganz normalen Switch. Da Du ihn als "Hochgelobt" bezeichnest bist Du wohl dem allgemeinen *Hipe* aufgesessen.
Was hat eigentlich die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses (Aluminium) mit der Funktion des Switch zu tun???


----------



## shodoko (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mit hochgelobt meinte ich eigentlich die Leichtgängigkeit, aber durch dieses "Schleifen" wird das wohl stark beeinflusst.
Mit der Verarbeitung wollte ich darauf hinaus, dass nichts knartscht oder irgendwelche Teile des Tastaturgehäuses die Bewegung der Tasten im negativen Sinne beeinflussen. Es liegt einzig und allein am Material der Schalter, wobei natürlich nicht alle MX Reds so sein müssen, vielleicht habe ich auch eine Montagsproduktion erwischt.
Werde mir nun Ghettoreds zusammensetzen, anscheinend habe ich die geeigneten Federn (von den MX Blues) hier, bis heute Morgen dachte ich, dass nur Federn der MX Browns geeignet wären, aber dank s|n|s weiss ich nun, dass die der Blauen identisch sind.


----------



## Spinal (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich würde da gar nicht experimentieren und zurück geben (wenn möglich). Denn normal ist das sicher nicht. Habe hier Blues und Blacks und da schleift nix. Ist das denn bei jeder Taste? Kannst du ein Video machen?

bye
Spinal


----------



## shodoko (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Ghetto Reds baue ich aus 2 anderen (billigen) Tastaturen zusammen.
Den Corsair hab ich leider schon eingepackt.
Ja, bei jeder Taste (außer bei den Rubberdomes


----------



## moparcrazy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Experimente wird er wohl mit seinen anderen Tastaturen veranstalten, da die Corsair weder das Material dafür liefert noch dafür sonderlich geeignet ist (Plate mounted, Switch-Rubberdome mix).


----------



## turbosnake (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was ist jetzt los?
Ich kann kein at und kein Eurozeichen mehr tippen!

Was kann ich dagegen machen?


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Aber grundsätzlich funktioniert die Alt Gr Taste noch?

Wenn nein ist der Fehler ja gefunden...


----------



## s|n|s (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

guck mal obs funzt: gadzikowski.com rollover test page

unten auf die tastatur klicken und die taste drücken. ansonsten vielleicht mal linux bootdvd booten und da gucken, ob es evtl irgendwas in WIN verstellt ist.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das geht mit Alt Gr aber nicht.

Was mir einfaällt ich hatte mal FN und Alt GR aktiviert, danach hatte ich oben eine rote Leuchte, dann funktioniert es wieder.@ dann funktioniert es wieder.
Scheinbar nimmt das Ding auf das ich schreibe.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kann das mal einer übersetzen?!


----------



## s|n|s (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Kann das mal einer übersetzen?!


 
^this 

hab ich schon erzählt, das sich meine filco auflöst?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Du müsstest die  die BW doch kennen.

Neben der Leertaste ist alt gr, darauf ist ein m.
wenn man das mit fn aktiviert leuchtet überm num ein rotes m auf, wdh man das blinkt es.
da konnte ich auch @ schreiben, so aber nicht!

Aber den scheiß löscht die bw nicht, habe deswegen 3 mal  mit der faust draufgehen und tippe mi der bs tastatur-


----------



## Berky (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@ shodoko

ich hab auch die K60, so ein schleifen wie du sie beschreibst kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, bei mir gehen alle tasten so wie sie sollen, egal von welcher seite ich drücke.

Ich kann mir dein problem kaum vorstellen, bei allen tasten schon gar nicht, du hättest ein video machen sollen.


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@Turbosnake: Deine Texte sind momentan echt schlecht zu lesen vom verstehen ganz zu schweigen...hoffentlich liegt das nur am aktuellen Problem.
Fn+AltGr aktiviert das On the Fly Macro Recording! Du hast wahrscheinlich fröhlich Macro's programmiert. Das geht nämlich bei der BlackWidow mit jeder taste und nicht nur den M1-M5 Macro tasten.
Schau mal in die Treiber, alles was grün hinterlegt ist ist umprogrammiert.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jetzt sind sie alle weg und ich kann wieder normal schreiben.


----------



## Spinal (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> @Turbosnake: Deine Texte sind momentan echt schlecht zu lesen vom verstehen ganz zu schweigen...hoffentlich liegt das nur am aktuellen Problem.
> Fn+AltGr aktiviert das On the Fly Macro Recording! Du hast wahrscheinlich fröhlich Macro's programmiert. Das geht nämlich bei der BlackWidow mit jeder taste und nicht nur den M1-M5 Macro tasten.
> Schau mal in die Treiber, alles was grün hinterlegt ist ist umprogrammiert.


 
Ja, das ist ein interessantes Feature, habe mich aber auch mal verdrückt und dachte die Tastatur wäre kaputt.
Aber so kann man BW Usern einen wunderbaren Streich spielen. Zum Beipiel "geht nicht" auf die Enter Taste legen oder so 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ab jetzt ist die Mionix Zibal 60 bei Caseking für 129,99€ erhältlich. 

Ich bin jetzt am überlegen mir sie zu kaufen. Dennoch bin ich noch unentschlossen, da ich mit meiner G15 hinsichtlich des Displays zufrieden bin, was bei der Mionix wegfallen würde.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Es gibt ja das schöne Rückgaberecht!
Du kannst die 14 Tage lang testen. Wenn dir das Display dann immer noch fehlt, schick die Mionix zurück!


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Es gibt ja das schöne Rückgaberecht!
> Du kannst die 14 Tage lang testen. Wenn dir das Display dann immer noch fehlt, schick die Mionix zurück!


 
Das könnte ich natürlich machen. Hoffentlich halten die MX Blacks auch das, was sie versprechen.


----------



## s|n|s (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Für ne blacks 130€ zu bezahlen nur für grüne Beleuchtung?
gibts doch ab 60€ ohne.


----------



## Checkjack (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich hab gestern die Qpad Mk-50 mit Mx-Browns bestellt. Heute Mittag kam dann auch die Versandmeldung mit Tracking Code. Gegen Abend ne Mail, dass laut Bestandsliste noch 2 mit Browns vorhanden wären, diese jedoch leider nicht auffindbar sind.
Daraufhin hab ich, leicht verwirrt^^, ne Mail zurückgeschickt, um den Sachverhalt zu klären. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.
Die haben mir natülich angeboten für weitere 70 Euro ne Mk-85 zu ordern. Da scheint es wohl ab Februar noch nen paar mit Mx Browns zu geben. Ich seh aber irgendwie nicht ein für bischen Led Beleuchtung so einen Aufpreis zu bezahlen. Oder hab ich da noch was übersehen?
Falls die Mk-50 tatsächlich nicht mehr zu bekommen ist, dann steh ich aufm Schlauch. Mit Mx Black könnte ich genauso ne Meka G1 ordern. 
Mal sehen was der Support morgen sagt. Mx Browns scheinen jedoch bei Qpad so gut wie ausverkauft sein. Fragt man sich natürlich, warum se die Dinger nicht standardmäßig anbieten....


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> hab ich schon erzählt, das sich meine filco auflöst?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Autsch, das ist nicht schön! Gehörst Du zu diesen "Alkoholreinigern"?


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Für ne blacks 130€ zu bezahlen nur für grüne Beleuchtung?
> gibts doch ab 60€ ohne.


 
Wenn, dann muss wenigstens Beleuchtung dabei sein. Da bezahle ich auch den Aufpreis. Die Steelseries 6Gv2 ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber es gibt wohl Probleme mit der Capabnutzung.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Caps kann man austauschen.


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2012)

Das weiß ich. 

Wie ist denn so die Auslösekraft der MX Blacks im Vergleich zu einer Rubberdometastatur?


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Muss da mal was aus nem anderen Thread zitieren:


Laphroaig schrieb:


> Ich hab die Zibal 60 mit DE-Layout nach  mehrmaliger Terminverschiebung im September über Caseking erhalten.  Angenehm puristisches Design, jedoch sollte die Ausleuchtung der Tasten  gleichmäßiger sein.


 Darauf antwortest Du



Own3r schrieb:


> Und wie findest du die Tastatur so? Ich habe  gehört, dass es bei einigen Exemplaren zu einem Abnutzen der Tastenkappe  kommt. Kannst du das bestätigen?


 

Jetzt schreibst Du hier:


Own3r schrieb:


> Die Steelseries 6Gv2 ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber es gibt wohl Probleme mit der Capabnutzung.



 Probleme mit Abnutzung der Keycaps hat wie Du selbst ja schreibst auch die Mionix. Im übrigen ist nicht das abnutzen bei der 6Gv2 das Problem sondern eine Verfärbung der Beschriftung.


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2012)

Die Abnutzung der Caps bei der Mionix ist nur ein Fehler der ersten Charge. Der wurde nun behoben und Erstatzcaps verschickt. Daher hake ich das schon mal ab. 

Die Steelseries hat Probleme mit der Beschriftung (Abnutzung/Verfärbung), was natürlich auch nur ein Problem einer bestimmten Serie sein. Ich werde die 6Gv2 aber nicht weiter in meine Auswahl fassen.


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Aha, wunderte mich nur.
Woher hast Du die Info mit der Charge?


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2012)

Im CB Forum hatte mal jemand Probleme mit den Caps und hat Mionix angeschrieben, die Ersatz geliefert haben. 

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11254951&postcount=12

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11318867&postcount=17


----------



## Dörri (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hallo http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/images/smilies/graemlins/smile.gif

ist ja der wahnsinn hier, da wird man ja kaum fertig mit lesen.
Ich habe folgende Frage:

lassen sich bei einer Mecha ohne Macro + Mediatasten diese simulieren?
Ich würde gerne Alt Gr + die F-Tasten mit Macros (und auch Anwendungsverknüpfungen) + Media-Tasten belegen

also z.B. AltGr + F1 = Play und AltGr + F8 = ICQ starten


Ist das möglich? Wenn ja, mit welchem programm, und gäbe es irgendwelche Einschränkungen?



LG Dörri


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

AutoHotkey ist hier das Zauberwort. Kleines Macro Programm das mit Scripten arbeitet (dadurch kaum Speicher braucht) und im Hintergrund läuft.
Mit diesem Programm geht quasi alles was auch immer Du Dir auch ausdenken magst und wünschst damit geht's.


----------



## Dörri (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

wahnsinn, wusste zwar das es das Programm gibt, aber nicht das soviel damit möglich ist.
Nach dem Thread hier kann ich mich nun durch eine Welt voller Scripts wühlen 

Die Grundsachen hab ich schon drin und funktionieren einwandfrei! Somit braucht man nicht mehr wegen Medien+Macro-tasten auf eine Filco/DAS KEyboard verzichten 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Findet man irgendwo vorgefertigte scripts?


----------



## moparcrazy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Da sind mir nur Beispiel Scripte bekannt. Ist ja auch langweilig so ein vorgekautes zeug.
Gibt aber ein Deutsches AutoHotkey Forum und eine Hauptseite - AHK da wird eigentlich alles erklärt


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also ich habe jetzt eine Cherry G80 mit BLACK und BLUES zuhause wobei ich mich ziemlich schnell für die BLUES entschieden haben...

Nun kam heute morgen die Filco auch mit BLUES und muss sagen das sind schon welten zwischen der Cherry und Filco.

Jetzt wurmt es mich das ich noch nich nie die BROWNS ausprobiert habe.


Und gibt es irgendwo eine Seite wo man Caps bestellen kann Wo zusätzlich vor noch ein anders Symbole drauf wist wie play pause und so wie bei der Noppoo choc mini?


----------



## Skeksis (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also ich liebe die Browns und möchte keine anderen Switches mehr haben. Wobei mir alles lieber ist als ne Rubberdome. Ich würd notfalls, wenn die Zowie auf Arbeit mal den Geist aufgibt auch für den Betrieb auf ne Steelseries zurückgreifen.


----------



## moparcrazy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> Nun kam heute morgen die Filco auch mit BLUES und muss sagen das sind schon welten zwischen der Cherry und Filco.


Eine Filco ist und bleibt halt eine Filco. Sicher gibt es günstigere alternativen aber eine Filco ist halt noch was besonderes. 



Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> Und gibt es irgendwo eine Seite wo man Caps bestellen kann Wo zusätzlich vor noch ein anders Symbole drauf wist wie play pause und so wie bei der Noppoo choc mini?


 Kenne jetzt noch keine quelle sollte es aber geben. Wird aber kein DE Layout geben das ist schon sicher. Müsstest Dir wahrscheinlich einen kompletten US Satz bestellen (ca 40€) und nur die gewünschten key's ersetzen.
Möglich das man hinterher erkennt welche key's ausgetauscht sind (Farbe, Material, Schriftsatz). Die neue Filco Camo hat solche key's die gibts aber nicht separat und auch nicht im DE Layout.
Gibt auch noch so günstige Klebebuchstaben da müsste es auch entsprechende Symbole geben.


----------



## Dörri (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

noch ein kleiner Tipp für aller Filco/DAS Keyboard interessenten.

Der deutsche Shop, welcher diese vertreibt (getdigital.de) ist ein Parnetshop bei qipu (eine Cashbackseite, welche für Partnershops Geld zurückerstattet), gibt 9% Cashback für getdigital.de.  Ich habe für meine Filco (149€) ca. 13,50€ zurückbekommen. Bis man das Geld zurückbekommt, vergeht allerdings eine Weile (hier etwa 4 Wochen, eben solange bis das Widerufsrecht abgelaufen ist). Auszahlung erfolgt aufs Paypal oder Bankkonto.

Bin seit über einem Jahr Mitglied und hab schon viel Geld gespart dadurch


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt schleichwerbung ist aber wenn es stimmt wäre das ja nicht schlecht.
Ich habe mir einige Tastaturn auf Rechnung zukommen lassen. 
Wenn ich jetzt Geld sparen möchte muss ich ja erstmal wieder alle zurück schicken und mir über die Interseite nochmal die Tastatur bestellen?

Ich habe jetzt die BLUES mit den BLACKS und die Cherry mit der Filco verglichen.

Bei dem BLUES bin ich mir relativ sicher jedoch warte ich nochmal eine Filco mit BROWNS ab die diese Woche noch eintrudeln soll.

Bei dem vergleich Cherry vs. Filco gefiel mir sofort die super Qualität der Filco ( Verarbeitung, Beschriftung, Gewicht usw.) jedoch habe ich das Gefühl das sie sich sehr kalt anfühlt beim schreiben, als ob man auf Metal schreiben würde.

Habt ihr auch so den eindruck?


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn ich meine Filco anfasse wird mir eher ganz warm ums Herz, kalt lassen mich da eher die üblichen Rubberdome Produkte!
Würde mal behaupten das das logisch ist. Um so mehr Masse eine Sache hat um so mehr Energie muss aufgebracht werden um diese zu erwärmen.


----------



## Dörri (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

das soll keine Schleichwerbung sein, sonder nur ein nett gemeinter Hinweis, das man bei getdigital.de etwas sparen kann (Gutscheincodes gibts ja derzeit keine, abgesehn von einem "Panic Key").
Man muss über qipu auf getdigital geleitet werden (Ad-Blocker davor umbedingt deaktivieren) und dann wie gewohnt bestellen.

Bin auch nur Nutzer dieser Plattform, und das ist auch kein "Payback"-Clon, mit Mitgliedskarte etc.


Für dich ists schon zu spät, außer du schickst du bisheren Filcos wieder kostenfrei zurück und orderst neu. Rein wirtschaftlich gesehn natürlich totaler Murks, für deinen Geldbeutel aber besser. Mir wärs den Aufwand wert.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So morgen sollte die Majestouch 2 mit den Browns ankommen.
Habt ihr eine idee wo man die Tenkeyless herbekommt.. weil ich glaube nachdem ich mich entschieden habe welche Tasten ich nehme das ich noch vor der wahlstehe ob mit oder ohne numpad...


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

The Keyboard Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the UK


----------



## s|n|s (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Eine Filco ist und bleibt halt eine Filco. Sicher gibt es günstigere alternativen aber eine Filco ist halt noch was besonderes.



Aber nur weil Fanboys ständig so einen Hype veranstalten, weil sie sich eine 150€ Tastatur gekauft haben.

Wenn mit Numpad würd ich ne DAS nehmen.


----------



## evilass (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> So morgen sollte die Majestouch 2 mit den Browns ankommen.
> Habt ihr eine idee wo man die Tenkeyless herbekommt.. weil ich glaube nachdem ich mich entschieden habe welche Tasten ich nehme das ich noch vor der wahlstehe ob mit oder ohne numpad...


 
Ich habe jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit hier eine Zowie Celeritas (Brown mit Numpad) und eine Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless mit Blacks gehabt. Die Zowie ist vor kurzem weg, ich finde zu Hause zum Surfen, zum Designen, zum Programmieren und zum Zocken brauche ich einfach KEIN Numpad.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit hier eine Zowie Celeritas (Brown mit Numpad) und eine Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless mit Blacks gehabt. Die Zowie ist vor kurzem weg, ich finde zu Hause zum Surfen, zum Designen, zum Programmieren und zum Zocken brauche ich einfach KEIN Numpad.


 
Das habe ich mir auch gedacht.. ich würde wirkich gerne eine Tenkeyless von Filco haben ob Browns oder Blues steht noch nicht fest.
Ich habe immer das gefühl das das Numpad völlig doppeltgemoppelt ist..

Leider ist die Tenkeyless schwer zu bekommen als die Majestouch 2? Das bedeutet auch das sie somit teuerer ist.
Durch ein nützlichen tipp würde ich für die normale filco ja 139 euro bezahlen und die Tenkeyless ca 160


----------



## Skeksis (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Wenn mit Numpad würd ich ne DAS nehmen.



Was mich gegen die DAS hat entscheiden lassen ist, dass ich diesen komischen "Erker" nicht mag und eine natürliche Aversion gegen hochglänzende Oberflächen. Wen das beides nicht stört, der braucht auch den Aufpreis für die Filco nicht zu leisten. Und halt schade, dass Zowie mit den Tastenkappen von der Celeritas ihr eigenes eigentümliches Süppchen kochen. Ansonsten wärs halt echt auch ne schöne Alternative. Gegen die Verarbeitung etc kann man nix sagen. Sie nehmen halt nur in Kauf, dass die Tasten schneller ausbleichen als auf anderen Tastaturen.

Ich überleg auch schon länger über ner Tenkeyless, nur brauch ich das NUM Pad halt recht häufig, da ich beruflich jeden Tag enorm viel mit Zahlen zu tun habe.


----------



## s|n|s (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht.. ich würde wirkich gerne eine Tenkeyless von Filco haben ob Browns oder Blues steht noch nicht fest.
> Ich habe immer das gefühl das das Numpad völlig doppeltgemoppelt ist..
> 
> Leider ist die Tenkeyless schwer zu bekommen als die Majestouch 2? Das bedeutet auch das sie somit teuerer ist.
> Durch ein nützlichen tipp würde ich für die normale filco ja 139 euro bezahlen und die Tenkeyless ca 160


 
Wenn du den Tipp mit der DAS machst, bist du bei 115€ für ne fullsize MX braun, 105€ bei MX blau. Qualität ist super. Das mit dem Hochglanz gewöhnt man sich dran. Hat mich bei meiner Maus am Anfang auch geärgert, jetzt ist es mir Latte.

Ne DAS oder Filco wird man immer wieder gebraucht für gutes Geld los. Ne Zowie nicht. Den Preisunterschied zwischen FIlco und DAS würde ich nicht bezahlen, wenn es anders geht. 

Und dieses "1000Hz Polling" von der Zowie ist für die Tonne, ne Filco wird immer mit 1000Hz Standard anbefragt. Den Wert bei der DAS kann ich mal nachgucken.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So habe gerade die Filco mit MX braun zugeschickt bekommen ( auf die Arbeit)
Es ist schon ganz gut auf ihr zu scheiben... Den Druckpunkt merkt man leider weniger als ich gedacht habe.
Trotzdem wird sicher schwer, mich für eine zu entscheiden.
Ich habe immer im Kopf das das besondere Merkmal einer mechanischen Tastatur das "klicken" ist, wie sie bei der mit Tastatur mit blauen Tasten vorkommt.

Oh man ich kann mich auch nie zufrieden geben


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Aber nur weil Fanboys ständig so einen Hype veranstalten, weil sie sich eine 150€ Tastatur gekauft haben.


 Ich bin ein Fan Mechanischer Tastaturen und ich bin auch Fan von Filco aus zu genüge bekannten gründen. Mich aber als Fanboy zu bezeichnen finde ich recht unpassend.
Ein Fanboy legt doch noch ein ganz anderes verhalten an den Tag.

btw. Wieso hast Du eigentlich eine Filco?


----------



## s|n|s (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Fan Mechanischer Tastaturen und ich bin auch Fan von Filco aus zu genüge bekannten gründen. Mich aber als Fanboy zu bezeichnen finde ich recht unpassend.
> Ein Fanboy legt doch noch ein ganz anderes verhalten an den Tag.
> 
> btw. Wieso hast Du eigentlich eine Filco?


 
da fühlt sich aber jemand angesprochen.

tkl iso


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Da Du mich in Deinem Post zitierst fühle ich mich natürlich angesprochen.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So nun ist schluss jetzt und wir kommen zurück zum Thema.

Habt ihr nich lust mal eine persönliche PRO und CONTRA Liste zu erstellen wo die BLUES und BROWNS gegenübergestellt werden.
Ich kann mich da einfach nicht entscheiden -.-


Bei der auswahl der Majestouch 2 und oder Tenkeyless werde ich das nun so machen.
Ich behalte die Majestouch 2erstmal, werde schauen wie ich klar komme ohne dem Numpad und wenn sie bei GetDigital.de auch mal verfügbar sein wird eventuell dort bestellen.
Das Importieren macht irgendwie kein sinn da es doch deutlich mehr Kostet.


----------



## s|n|s (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Da Du mich in Deinem Post zitierst fühle ich mich natürlich angesprochen.


 Hab nur auf deinen Post geantwortet. Mann da hab ich aber nen Nerf getroffen.



Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> So nun ist schluss jetzt und wir kommen zurück zum Thema.
> 
> Habt ihr nich lust mal eine persönliche PRO und CONTRA Liste zu erstellen wo die BLUES und BROWNS gegenübergestellt werden.
> Ich kann mich da einfach nicht entscheiden -.-
> ...



Nö die Liste kannst du schön selber machen. Im Zweifel MX braun!!!!!!!!!! Tenkeyless halte ich auch für besser. Leider auch um einiges teurer. Hoffentlich kommt Coolermaster endlich in die Gänge. Solange würde ich mich mit einer gebrauchten G80 mit blues anfreunden an Deiner Stelle. Kostet 35€ maximal.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Einen Fanboy würde ich eher z.b. darüber definieren das dieser ständig ein und das selbe Keyboard empfiehlt z.b. das DAS. Und nachdem man ihm erklärt hat das man dieses nicht mag wegen z.b. der Hochglanz Oberfläche,
er trotzdem unvermindert versucht einem dieses Board aufzuschwatzen (da kann man sich dran gewöhnen, hat bei mir auch funktioniert)...

Ende OT.

Die liste an sich ist ne gute Idee, das ziel das Du damit erreichen willst ist aber Falsch.
Du hast sie doch jetzt da kannst Du direkt vergleichen und selbst entscheiden. Falls Du das so nicht kannst wird Dir da auch keine liste helfen.


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So, ich habe jetzt die Mionix Zibal 60, auf der ich gerade schreibe. Ich muss sagen, dass die Tastatur wirklich was besonderes ist.

Es mag einem im erstem Moment vielleicht komisch vorkommen, wenn man eine G15 gehabt hat, die von Display und anderen Sachen viel zu bieten hat, und dann auf eine mechanische Tastatur die, wie in meinem Fall, "nur" Hintergrundbeleuchtung und USB Ports hat (Audio/Micro-Ausgang hat die G15 nicht ), umzusteigen.
Aber man muss sagen, dass sich mechanische Switches im Tippgefühl positiv bemerkbar machen.

Ich habe ja schon mal die Cherry MX Blue Switches ausprobiert, welche von der Lautstärke natürlich durch den Klick recht laut sind. Jetzt schreibe ich das erste mal auf einer MX Black und muss sagen - top, denn die Mionix ist schön leise!  

Jetzt am Anfang kommen mir die Tasten vielleicht recht schwer vor, aber da es sich ja um lineare Taster handelt, muss man die Tasten nicht wirklich tief durchdrücken. Aber das muss man erstmal lernen. Aber in den ersten Minuten klappt das schon ganz gut.

Da ich jetzt nicht der ultra Vielschreiber bin, macht dieser höhere Tastendruck nicht wirklich was aus. Als reine Officetastatur, womit man viel schreiben muss, würde ich dann aber doch eine Tastatur mit MX Blue oder Brown nehmen. 
Ich benutze meine Tastatur ca. 50% Schreiben (aber nicht viel) und 50% Spielen. Da denke ich ist die Mionix eine gute Wahl. Die Cherry MX Black als reinen Gamingswitch anzusehen finde ich falsch.

So nach diesem kleinen Text habe ich Lust bekommen noch weiter zu tippen. Es macht einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## Checkjack (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich hatte bis gestern auch die G15. Allerdings ist die nach sechs Jahren ziemlich im Eimer. Hintergrundbeleuchtung fällt aus, Tastenanschlag ist im direkten Vergleich schlecht und die Oberflächen (speziell der Handballenauflage) quasi "denaturieren". Ich kann den Kunststoff einfach abkratzen. Und neeee, es ist kein Dreck 
Nachdem Qpad ausverkauft war, hab ich mir dann kurzerhand ne Filco zugelegt. Ich wollte unbedingt Mx Browns haben. Die Tastatur ist sehr kompakt und macht nen äußerst stabilen Eindruck ohne viel Klimbim.
USB/Kopfhöreranschlüsse sowie Makrotasten und Display der G15 hatte ich eh so gut wie nie gebraucht, also kann ich da auch gut drauf verzichten. 
Die Handballenauflage fehlt mir allerdings scho, so dass ich mir dort zusätzlich eine kaufen musste. Hab derzeit eine von 3m mit Gelpolster und Kunstleder. Fühlt sich ganz gut an, besser als die Standardplastikablagen. Denke die original Filco könnte da noch ne Ecke besser sein. Allerdings kostet die auch 40 Euro mehr. Hintergrundbeleuchtung muss ich nicht unbedingt haben, aber wenns leuchtet, dann isses doch immer schön^^ 
Womit mir bei dem einzigen Problem der Filco wäre: 150 Euro für die Austattung ist im Grunde zu viel. Browns sind in Deutschland schwer zu bekommen, dafür gibts vielleicht noch nen Bonus. Verarbeitung etc. scheint tadelos zu sein, doch 100-120 Euro erscheinen mir da angemessener. Es sei denn, dass Ding hält 10+ Jahre ohne die geringsten Blessuren. Dann würde ich den Preis als gerechtfertigt ansehen.
Dennoch werde ich sie behalten. Manchmal muss man einfach ein bischen mehr hinlegen, um das zu bekommen was man möchte. Und in meinem Fall musste wirklich dringend Ersatz her. 
Also wer auf gewisse Features verzichten kann (Usb, Audio, Display, Hintergrundbeleuchtung) und nicht die glänzenden Oberflächen von DAS möchte, kann zugreifen. Wenn es nicht zu sehr im Geldbeutel zwickt. Die Zeit wird zeigen, ob die Filco wirklich ihren Aufpreis wert war.


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ok. meine G15 refresh war vielleicht erst 2,5 Jahre alt, aber eine mechansiche Tastatur ist schon was feines. Die Beleuchtung finde ich schon wichtig, da die Tasten so im Dunklen viel besser zu erkennen sind. Die Ausleutung ist jetzt auch mit meiner Zibal 60 viel besser als mit der G15r.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sooo, nun bin ich zuhause und konnte die Filco mit den braunen und blauen Tasten direkt vergleichen...
Wie ich es aber befürchtet habe kann ich mich nicht enscheiden.
Die braune hat heute auf der Arbeit ein super Eindruck hinterlassen, jedoch fühlt sie sich nen bisschen an wie meine alte Mircosoft X4.

Wieso kann ich mich einfach nur nicht entscheiden. vllt werde ich jetzt och ein schritt weitergehen und mir Oringe für die blaue kaufen das soll die lautstärke der tastatur ja nochmal verringern (nicht das klicken sondern der anschlag)


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@*Manitou_2nrw*

Hast du schon mal MX Blacks ausprobiert?


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ja habe ich, ich habe alle durch bis auf die reds.

ich kann mich halt nur nicht zwischen den blues und browns entscheiden.
ich werde mir jetzt mal o-ring bestellen und die auf die blues machen ob es mir dann besser gefällt.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, ich habe alle durch bis auf die reds.
> 
> ich kann mich halt nur nicht zwischen den blues und browns entscheiden.
> ich werde mir jetzt mal o-ring bestellen und die auf die blues machen ob es mir dann besser gefällt.


 
Hattest du auch shon Clears?
Dann hättest du wirklich alle ofizziellen Switches die man unter allen Tasten finden kann.
Gibt dann noch einige Sonderfälle zB für die Leetaste und  gemodette.
Hier mal eine Übersicht über die Switches:Tasten: Cherry MB-Brown und MX-Clear : Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@Manitou_2nrw: Du erkennst doch klar einen unterschied, da solltest Du  doch auch in der Lage sein zu entscheiden welcher Dir besser gefällt. Es  muss ja nicht in die Richtung gehen den mag ich und den überhaupt  nicht.
Ist bei mir übrigens auch nicht so aber ich kann ganz klar sagen welcher mein Liebling ist.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> @Manitou_2nrw: Du erkennst doch klar einen unterschied, da solltest Du  doch auch in der Lage sein zu entscheiden welcher Dir besser gefällt. Es  muss ja nicht in die Richtung gehen den mag ich und den überhaupt  nicht.
> Ist bei mir übrigens auch nicht so aber ich kann ganz klar sagen welcher mein Liebling ist.



Bei dir würde ich sagen das du die braunen bevorzugst wenn ich mir deine Auflistung ansehe.



Mir gefallen die braunen ganz gut jedoch ist der Druckpunkt nen wenig zu gering.
Die blauen finde ich Legen... moment... der! Ich finde die blauen zeigen eigentlich einem erstma,l dass es eine mechanische Tastatur ist.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jupp, ich gestehe. Die Brown's haben es mir angetan.
Der Bump ist allerdings sehr subtil und man muss sich erst an diesen gewöhnen. Hatte anfangs fast das Gefühl die sind linear nur da klemmt ganz kurz was.
Kannst ja noch ein wenig Testen aber wenn Dir der Blaue besser gefällt warum dann nicht den Blauen.


----------



## Berky (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@Manitou

Falls du irgendwo probieren kannst, dann teste die MX Clears, selbes prinzip wie die browns mit stärkerer feder und mehr wiederstand.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Clear's gibts aber meines Wissens nur bei Cherry Board's und Déck. Bei den Cherry ist die Verarbeitung nicht so prall und bei Déck tut der Preis recht weh.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich bi vllt einwenig pingellich aber ich habe auch noch nie soviel geld für eine Tastatur oder Maus ausgegeben.
Okay mal 139 für eine Logitech G19 die wurde aber direkt wieder zurück geschickt.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hey, ist Deine Kohle also lass Dir zeit.
Nochmal zu den Blue's:
Die werden in Tests, Artikeln und Foren oft eher als Switch für viel  Tipper und weniger als Gaming Switch empfohlen. Das ist aber quatsch wie  viele glückliche Gamer beweisen.
Diese Empfehlung kommt einfach daher  das die Blue's einen Reset Punkt haben der höher liegt als bei allen  anderen Switch's. Man löst also die Taste aus und muss sie fast  komplett  wieder loslassen um sie erneut auszulösen.
Bei den anderen  Switch's ist es möglich rund um den Aktivierungspunkt zu pendeln. Dies  ist Theoretisch der Nachteil der Blue's. Das ist aber wirklich nur  Theoretisch ein Nachteil denn um wirklich schnell mehrmals auszulösen  wird man eh den Finger komplett von der Taste nehmen.
Ein kleiner Test  um das nachzuvollziehen.
Tippt mal möglichst schnell auf euren Tisch mit  einem Abstand von gut 2-3cm. Jetzt das gleiche nochmal mit einem  Abstand von höchstens 1mm.


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Lass dir wirklich Zeit. 

Die MX Blue sind sicherlich keine schlechten Switches. Wenn sie dir am ehesten zusagen, dann würde ich die nehmen. Die höhere Lautstärke kann man ja auch noch ein bisschen verringern.


----------



## Dörri (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

eine Frage an die Filco-Besitzer:

ist es bei euch auch so, das die Tasten Einfg Pos1 und Bild up schwerer  zu drücken sind als die Reihe darunter (Entf Ende Bild down)?
Die beiden Reihen sind auch abgestuft.


Ist das normal?
LG


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Abgestuft im Profil passend zu der restlichen Tastatur, also genau so wie das Haupttastenfeld? Ja, das ist normal.
Schwerer zu drücken ist da nix, alles gleich. Das ist definitiv nicht normal!


----------



## Dörri (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

okay, evnt bin ich auch einfach zu penibel. Aber bei 150€ ist das wohl normal...

Dann frag ich anders: die obere Reihe (Einfg....) der genannten Tasten hat ein tieferes Klick (wenn man sie durckdrückt) als die untere (Entf...), ist das normal?


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Oh oh, da seziert aber jemand sein Keyboard...
Nö, die sollten eigentlich alle gleich klingen. Unterscheiden die sich denn von allen anderen?
Kannst Du da ein Video von machen?


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich denke wenn es ein bisschen andres Klickt, kann das auch am Resonanzkörper liegen, d.h. der Korpus ist an der Stelle ein wenig anderes als an anderen Stellen. Solange aber alles wirklich normal funktioniert, sollte das kein Problem sein. Wenn du allerdings nicht wirklich zufrieden bist oder Bedenken hast, kannst du die Tastatur ja zurückschicken.


----------



## Dörri (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

die obere Reihe fühlt sich einfach "fester" an, der Druckpunkt selbst ist identisch.
Auf einem Video kommt das nicht raus, das spürt man hauptsächlich. Der kleine Unterschied am Klang kann wirklich am Resonanzkörper liegen, die tasten liegen ja höher.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Oh Dörri ist genau wie ich.. kleinigkeiten können schon stören.
Gerade habe ich meine Freundin mal die Tastaturen gezeigt und sie meinte das Klicken ist geil sie meinte zudem auch das man das man den druckpunkte bei der braunen kaum fühlt.

Ich lasse mir jetzt noch ca 2 Wochen Zeit zum probieren und entscheide mich dann.
Am liebsten würde ich ja sowieso die Tenkeyless mit weißen Caps oder einer roten ESC und grünen WASD 


Hier mal ein paar kleine Impressionen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den "Filco Ping" quatsch.


----------



## Skeksis (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

weiße keycaps sind so sexy. Ich find nur nirgends welche für ne ISO Filco.


----------



## Checkjack (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wer hätte geglaubt, dass man jemals so differenziert über "Tastaturen" spricht. *lächelt* Bekomme ich ja schon fast Lust meine Tasta zu tunen 
Meine Filco ist ansich problemlos. Ich kann keinen Unterschied feststellen, bei Lieferung alle Tasten durchprobiert und auf Standfestigkeit geprüft.
Wenn ihr glaubt, dass es nicht 100% ok ist, dann zurück damit. Ich bin kein Freund des "Trial and Error" Prinzip, aber bei dem Preis kann man ein perfektes Produkt erwarten.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Guten Morgen,

gibt es irgendwo eine Auflistung wo alle Caps Hersteller aufgelistet sind?

Kennen tue ich leider nur WASD Keyboards: Custom Mechanical Keyboards


----------



## moparcrazy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Info's über die original Key's vieler Keyboard's findest Du hier: Default:Key Reference - Pics and specifications for various manufacturer's keys - geekhack forums
Du suchst aber wahrscheinlich eher was zum nachrüsten und natürlich auch im DE Layout, da gibt es leider kaum Möglichkeiten. Eine der wenigen ist eben WASD Keyboards und noch:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rry-mx-doubleshots-gruppenkauf-runde-4-a.html mehr fällt mir bei DE nicht ein.


----------



## evilass (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Abgefahren, gerade erst gesehen, dass es bei der Keyboard Company die Majestouch 2 in DE-Laypout als Ninja Variante mit Browns gibt! Direkt bestellt! Ich hätte demnach eine Filco Tenkeyless in DE-Layout mit Black-MX zu verkaufen


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Guten Morgen,

ich hätte nie gedacht das das für mich so schwierig sein kann -.-
Ic haben nun ca 5Tage beide Keyboards und muss sagen das ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden kann.
Beide sind sehr gut irgendwie´vorallem vom Geräusch her.

Bei der blauen habe ich jetzt mal ne dünne Mosgummi unterlagen ausgeschnitten und die dadrunter gepackt und muss sagen das es schon wesentlich leiser geworden ist.

Ich habe jetzt noch bis zu dem 17.2 Zeit mich zu entscheiden und ich befürchte das ich dann auf dem gleichen stand sein werde wie jetzt




Kann man bei WASD eigentlich auch die Tasten lasern oder beschriften lassen wie bei der Filco Ninja, sprich vorne?


----------



## Own3r (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn du beide gut findest, dann wirf eine Münze, um die finale Tastatur zu finden.

Ich stimme dir zu, dass so eine Auswahl nicht leicht ist. Ich habe auch ein bisschen überlegen müssen.


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Februar 2012)

Behalte einfach beide, da kannst Du mal wechseln.
zu WASD: Nein machen die nicht.
Hier gibt es Ninja Caps...
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-spor...s/104-pbt-gold-black-side-printe/lid=18974431
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-spor...s/104-pbt-white-side-printed-key/lid=19686618
...aber natürlich nicht im DE Layout


----------



## sleek (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Abgefahren, gerade erst gesehen, dass es bei der Keyboard Company die Majestouch 2 in DE-Laypout als Ninja Variante mit Browns gibt! Direkt bestellt! Ich hätte demnach eine Filco Tenkeyless in DE-Layout mit Black-MX zu verkaufen



Hab ich doch schon auf Seite 62 gepostet! Die gibts bei mir demnächst auch...


----------



## evilass (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und ich dachte ich lese den Theard genauestens mit  Aber so kann ich mich irren


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Guten Morgen an alle!

ich habe mich jetzt endlich entscheiden was ich mir für eine Tastatur kaufe.
Es wird die Filco mit den braunen Switches.

Jetzt aber wie ich mich entscheiden konnte...

Ich hatte beide Filco´s nebeneinander stehen gehabt, habe sie so vertauscht das ich nciht wusste welche blau und braun ist.
Dannach habe ich mir meine Kopfhörer aufgesetzt (damit ich das Tippen nicht höre).
Habe auf der ersten getippt und war mir "sicher" das es die blaue ist weil ich klar ein Feedback bekomme habe.
Dann habe ich auf der zweiten getippt und dachte mir oh das muss die braune sein weil das Feedback schwächer irgendwie war.

Dannach dachte ich mir:" Oh man, wieso kann es keien switches geben die sich genau wie die erste Tastatur anfühlt aber das Geräusch der braunen hat."

Und jetzt das geilste.. es war nicht die blaue mit dem angenehmeren Feedback sondern wirkich die braune.



Also ich denke das durch den klick der blauen nen bissel die wahrnehmung verändert wird...
Mir gefällt die braune besser und sie wird es auch bald in der Tenkeyless Version auf getdigital geben.


DESHALB: ----> Filco Tenkeyless MX Cherry BROWN


----------



## Own3r (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Methode ist ja mal klasse. 

Ich finde das Klicken bei den Blues auch ein wenig die Wahrnehmung täuscht.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jetzt würde mich auch mal interessieren wie das andere wahrnehmen? 
Wer die möglichkeit hat das so zu testen, probiert es mal und postet es dann bitte hier


ärgerlich... 


http://www.getdigital.de/products/Filco_Majestouch-2,_Tenkeyless,_NKR,_Tactile_Action


noch nicht zu bestellen


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hallo und einen guten Morgen,

ich habe bei mir auf der Arbeit im schrott eine alte Tastatur gefunden ( siehe Fotos).
Vorne steht "iTOS Computer" und auf der Rückseite einmal Cherry G81 3000 und 3038.
Was sind das für Switches die da verbaut sind, die sehen nämlich nicht so normal aus wie die switches die ich kenne.
Und die Tasten sind das spezielle Tasten weil die so grau von innen sind?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ganz ganz ganz ganz ehrlich, ist der letzte plunder! Am besten sofort verpacken und zu mir schicken da bist Du den Müll los.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nein mal ehrlich? Was ist das genau...
Bei der Tastatur habe ich gemerkt das die Eingabetaste nicht mehr funktioniert.
Und um welche Switches handelt es sich.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Februar 2012)

Kann im Moment nicht klar erkennen welche switsch das sind da ich nur mit dem Handy drauf zugreife. Die caps  sind aber soweit ich das erkennen kann gute alte Double shot.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Okay kann man später ja nochmal schauen.. aufjedenfall sind die weiß und fühlen sich linear an also ohne feedback.


Gibt es zufällig irgendwo eine Anleitung oder Tips, wie man die leicht verfärbten Tasten wieder in die Ursprungsfarbe bekommt?



Die leichte Färbung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betschi (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nein die Färbung kriegt man nicht weg, ausser man sprayt es neu.Die Färbung entsteht, wenn etwas zu lange in der Sonne liegt. War bei meinen alten Boxen auch so


----------



## s|n|s (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

1.
G81 ist immer MY switch. Nix besonderes.

2. Das sind "vintage" cherry (original von cherry hergestellt!) Doubleshots.

3. Die gelbe Verfärbung bekommt man mit der "Retrobrite" Methode weg. Mal googlen! Dazu braucht man "Oxiclean", zum Beispiel von ALDI und H2O2 (Wasserstoffperoxid 40%ig in Wasser) aus der Apotheke. Und vor allem eine Schutzbrille (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) und Schutzhandschuhe (Latex, kriegt man auch bei Aldi) . H2O2 ist stark ätzend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Den Rest bei Retrobrite nachgucken.
Wenn man es richtig macht, sehen die Doubleshots wieder aus wie neu. NICHT MIT ANDEREN BLEICHMITTELN PROBIEREN!


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Februar 2012)

Genau, geht nicht daher sag ich ja Schrott. Kannst Du nur in den Müll feuern! ... ... ... Ach, ich kann nicht anders ich muss einfach die Wahrheit sagen. Du könntest sie natürlich auch so wie S|N|S schon schreibt bleichen oder vielleicht sogar färben, entsprechende Info's findest Du auf geekhack.org .


----------



## s|n|s (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Genau, geht nicht daher sag ich ja Schrott.



problem ist, dass wenn man das mit dem retrobrite machen möchte, material für 10 keyboards kaufen muss. wenn man sich mit ein paar leuten zusammenschließt für die materialkosten, würd ich das schon machen.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also weiß waren sie vorher ja auch nicht weil so stark sind ie nicht verblichen.. aber danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Ich werde mich mal da durch klicken.

Stimmt das das die Double shot´s jetzt auch zumbeispiele auf die Filco passen?

Also Wenn jemand das board haben möchte dann soll er sich melden natürlich ohne Caps anaonsten wandert das auf den müll...
Weil die eingabe taste nicht so funktioniert.


----------



## s|n|s (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> Also weiß waren sie vorher ja auch nicht weil so stark sind ie nicht verblichen.. aber danke schonmal für die Antworten.
> Ich werde mich mal da durch klicken.
> 
> Stimmt das das die Double shot´s jetzt auch zumbeispiele auf die Filco passen?
> ...


 
1. die sind von hause aus beige, also nicht weiss. den gelbstich vom alternden plastik (abs) bekommt man mit h2o2 weg. Der rest vom rezept ist katalysator (oxiclean) und dazu da, gleichmäßig zu bleichen. gegen austrocknen und verdicken der h202 lösung für leichteres auftragen. verdicken kann man auch mit tapetenkleister. xanthan ist da überflüssig.
2. passt alles auf filco abgesehen von allen tasten in der leertaste-reihe und capslock.
3. das brett ist müll abgesehen von den keycaps.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> 1. die sind von hause aus beige, also nicht weiss. den gelbstich vom alternden plastik (abs) bekommt man mit h2o2 weg. Der rest vom rezept ist katalysator (oxiclean) und dazu da, gleichmäßig zu bleichen. gegen austrocknen und verdicken der h202 lösung für leichteres auftragen. verdicken kann man auch mit tapetenkleister. xanthan ist da überflüssig.
> 2. passt alles auf filco abgesehen von allen tasten in der leertaste-reihe und capslock.
> 3. das brett ist müll abgesehen von den keycaps.


 


danke danke danke.. 
Oh ich liebe meine Tastatur und freu mich jetzt schon wieder dadrauf, gleich auf ihr zuhause zu schreiben.

Die alte Tastatur wandert auf dem müll. obwohl sie sich von den switches besser anfühlt als die Tastatur von der arbeit ( Logitech internet 350)


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Clears:Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-2 Tastatur PS/2 USB schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Browns: Filco Ninja tenkeyless
Reds: Noppo Chocco
Blacks:???

Ich bin mit den Blacks nicht weitergekommen, es soll  keine Cherry, keine Filco, keine Noppo und keine Razer werden.
Was belibt da noch übrig?


----------



## s|n|s (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Clears:Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-2 Tastatur PS/2 USB schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Browns: Filco Ninja tenkeyless
> Reds: Noppo Chocco
> Blacks:???
> ...


 
Steelseries, TTesports, PLU ML 87, KBC Poker...

Warum keine zweite cherry? die kann man wenigstens modden. Und ne blacks cherry kostet 5€.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Dann bring mal ein Link zu der 5€ Cherry!

Weil ich eigentlich verschiedene Bretter haben will.


----------



## s|n|s (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann bring mal ein Link zu der 5€ Cherry!



links per pn



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil ich eigentlich verschiedene Bretter haben will.


dann guck mal bei deskthority oder geekhack nach (gebrauchten) kbc poker oder Ähnlichen.


----------



## Spinal (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kann ich auch so eine pn haben? Suche ggf. noch eine Tastatur für einen Zweit PC. Ein Cherry mit Blacks für nen 5er wäre ne feine sache 
Danke schonmal :9

bye
Spinal


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Schau in die Bucht, dazu müssten man nur die Codes der Cherrys kennen.
Das tue ich leider nicht.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich glaube Cherry kennt die Codes selbst nicht so gut wie S|N|S


----------



## s|n|s (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ich glaube Cherry kennt die Codes selbst nicht so gut wie S|N|S


 
Default: Dating Cherry keyboards - geekhack forums


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich kenne ja die quelle aber ich verstehe sie nicht... Das einzige was bei dem teil der Wiki bei mir hängen bleibt ist: H(igh-quality?) = two-shot injection molded (beige/grey keys)
Bei Cherry Board's bleibst Du meine Referenz.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gibt es so was noch 	Compaq MX 11800  und auch mit Blacks?
Beim googlen fallen mir nur welche mit Browns auf.


----------



## evilass (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es so was noch     Compaq MX 11800  und auch mit Blacks?
> Beim googlen fallen mir nur welche mit Browns auf.


 
Leider habe ich auch nichts gefunden.

Allerdings ist gestern meine Ninja angekommen. Ich bin jetzt erstmal richtig glücklich  BlackKeycaps mit eine schlichten Beschriftung an der Seite. Toll  Natürlich im DE Layout


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Leider habe ich auch nichts gefunden.
> 
> Allerdings ist gestern meine Ninja angekommen. Ich bin jetzt erstmal richtig glücklich  BlackKeycaps mit eine schlichten Beschriftung an der Seite. Toll  Natürlich im DE Layout


 


Dann zeig uns mal das dingen


----------



## Dörri (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

anbei zwei getdigital.de Gutscheine (jeweils 5€ und 20/30€ MBW, nicht ganz sicher). Damit wird die Filco für uns Deutsche etwas billiger  Kann glaub nur einer jeweils verwendet werden!

AW5VDFYF
AW5NZENO


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@Dörri: Danke für den Hinweis! Leider gibt's bei Gadgets, Geschenke und T-Shirts im Geek Shop nicht nur für Nerds nicht _diese_ FILCO:
German Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard
The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRFB2 - German Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard


----------



## evilass (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> Dann zeig uns mal das dingen


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

boar geiles dingen.. nur wo ist den vorne das filco logo? gibt es das nicht bei der ninja???? oh schon gesehen ist garkeine tenkeyless ;D

ich habe zudem mal eine frage. ich habe gerade bei bf3 bemerkt das wenn cih über WASD spiele die Taste immer dominieren gegenüber D ist...


ich drücke A und dazu D und er geht nacht links...
ich drücke D und anschließend daszu noch A er geht wieder nach links...

kann das sein bzw wodruch kommt das ?


----------



## moparcrazy (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hängt an der Software da kann Deine Filco garnix für.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also liegt das an Battlefield 3? Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Februar 2012)

Hab kein BF3 aber BFBC2 und da ist das auch so. Bei z.b. Crysis2 heben sich beide Kommandos auf, so wie es eigentlich sein sollte.
Ist hier aber völlig OT.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> boar geiles dingen.. nur wo ist den vorne das filco logo? gibt es das nicht bei der ninja???? oh schon gesehen ist garkeine tenkeyless ;D


 Die TenKeyless gibt's zum Bleistift hier: The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRFB2 - German Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard
Wenn ich nur _die_ Kohle übrig hätte...


----------



## evilass (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Falls jemand wissen möchte, wieviel vom Konto abgeht, wenn man sich die German Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 Tactile bei The Keyboard Company bestellt:

Im Shop ist der Preis 105 Pfund und am Ende wenn man es per Paypal bestellt hat, kostet das einen mit allem Zip und Zap 177,50 Euro.


----------



## Spinal (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Puuhh.... danke für die Info. Ist schon ein ganz schöner Batzen. Wäre mir persönlich zuviel, es gibt ja durchaus noch brauchbare Alternativen zu einer Filco. Auf der anderen Seite, die Ninja ist schon was besonderes, wenn man unbedingt die eine haben will, nimmt man das vielleicht auf sich 
Schade finde ich besonders, das für das "Zip und Zap" gut 50 Euro fällig sind. Dafür kriegt man ja fast noch ne Steelseries 6gv2 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Skeksis (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Oder man bestellt sich mit Gutschein ne Majestouch bei Getdigital und kommt unter 150,- € weg. Wer natürlich die Ninja haben will, muss dafür bluten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Wer natürlich die Ninja haben will, muss dafür bluten.


 Es war schon immer teurer, etwas _besonderes_ zu besitzen. Leider nicht früher, eher später wird eine *Filco Bonsai-Ninja* den Weg auf meinen heimischen Schreibtisch finden...


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Falls jemand wissen möchte, wieviel vom Konto abgeht, wenn man sich die German Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 Tactile bei The Keyboard Company bestellt:
> 
> Im Shop ist der Preis 105 Pfund und am Ende wenn man es per Paypal bestellt hat, kostet das einen mit allem Zip und Zap 177,50 Euro.


 £142.38 = 170.22€ mit allem Zip und Zap nach heutigem Wechselkurs...  Du willst uns doch nicht etwa um 7,28€ betuppen?

Meine ist übrigens circa ein halbes Jahr alt mittlerweile ist der Preis um 5 Pfund gestiegen!


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

yeay 

Thermaltake Meka G-Unit: Test der mechanischen Tastatur im Forum - lesertest, thermaltake, tastatur
Danke an Merkijan für den Hinweis dahin 

Mein erster Bericht scheint ja weit gekommen zu sein 
Es wäre immer noch sinnvoll mal alle Testberichte für Mechas zu sammeln.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich hatte mal ne Steelseries 6GV2, nach einer Woche ging die wieder zurück, 75€ schön und gut, aber wenn da nach 3 Tagen schon die Beschriftung ab geht, ist es nicht schön. Also gleich eine gute Filco bestellt, siehe Sysprofile, und die hält schon seit 1 Monat, zumal ich nur auf Qualität stehe, und mir das Bling, bling, Mikrotasten, etc... schön und gut, aber leider an 2ter Stelle steht. Also gleich mal 160€ bezahlt. Vom Tippgefühl einfach Top.


----------



## Spinal (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Naja, das die Beschriftung abgeht ist ja schon mist, bin da jetzt nicht sicher, aber kann das ein Materialfehler sein? Habe zwar schon von Verfärbungen gelesen, soweit ich weiß sind die Caps gelasert und es sollte eigentlich gar nicht möglich sein, das die Beschriftung abgeht :/ Eine Tastatur für 75 Euro Tastatur sollte schon eine ordentliche Qualität haben.
Aber Gratulation zur Filco, hält schon nen ganzen Monat  Werden aber sicher noch viele weitere sein 

bye
Spinal


----------



## evilass (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> £142.38 = 170.22€ mit allem Zip und Zap nach heutigem Wechselkurs...  Du willst uns doch nicht etwa um 7,28€ betuppen?
> 
> Meine ist übrigens circa ein halbes Jahr alt mittlerweile ist der Preis um 5 Pfund gestiegen!


 
Ich? Never  Habe noch nicht mal den Wechelkurs ausgerechnet, sondern einfach nur geschaut was im Shop ausgeschildert war und letztendlich vom Konto abging. Vielleicht spielt hier noch PayPal eine Rolle? 

Jedenfalls bin ich sehr glücklich mit meiner Filco und denke, dass ich erstmal für die nächste Zeit keine neue Tastatur brauche...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



evilass schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bin ich sehr glücklich mit meiner Filco und denke, dass ich erstmal für die nächste Zeit keine neue Tastatur brauche...


 Und _noch_ ein FILCO-_Gläubiger_ in der _mechanischen_ Gemeinde!


----------



## EnjoYmE (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

kann mir hier einer eine tastatur empfehlen die diese anforderungen erfüllt (wäre meine erste mechanische):
- de layout
- komplette tastatur (mit Nummernblock)
- Mediatasten
- braun switches (eventuell auch blaue)
- Hintergrundbeleuchtung (wünschenswert)

Ich würde sie sowohl zum schreiben als auch zum zocken verwenden. Würde mich über empfehlungen am besten noch mit kaufmöglichkeiten freuen.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mit Beleuchtung (da muss man nicht viel tippen ): QPAD MK-80/85 MX Brown/Blue | Nur MX Blue: Razer Black Widow Ultimate


----------



## Spinal (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nicht ganz richtig, die Razer Black Widow Ultimate gibt es auch als Stealth Version mit (soweit ich weiß) Brown Switches 

bye
Spinal


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Erfüllt aber nicht die DE-Anforderung. Zumindest Anfang dieser Woche noch nicht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Richtig: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth Edition - Mechanisch Gaming Tastatur | Razer Online Shop


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sind in Belgien eigentlich Drogen legal? Anders kann ich mir das jedenfalls nicht erklären!: Cherry Gamer Keyboard Red Switch QWERTY (US) || Gamegear.be - Improve your game


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Sind in Belgien eigentlich Drogen legal? Anders kann ich mir das jedenfalls nicht erklären!: Cherry Gamer Keyboard Red Switch QWERTY (US) || Gamegear.be - Improve your game


 

Egal was die genommen haben, es scheint günstige Sachen extrem teuer zu machen.


----------



## Spinal (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Quatsch, die wissen einfach deutsche Wertarbeit zu schätzen


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Immerhin bietet das Board Full-NKRO an PS/2 und 6KRO über USB, haben die Standard Cherry's ja sonnst nicht, aber 149 euroten für 'ne Cherry ist echt heftig!
Ist auch seltsam das kein Cherry Logo auf dem Gehäuse zu sehen ist.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hat meine Original-Cherry auch nicht.
Aber den ca. dreifachen Preis einer Standard-Cherry sind die Reds und NKRO nicht wirklich wert, wenn Ausstattung und Verarbeitung ansonsten gleich sind.
G80-3494? Hm... Laut Tante Google gibts die schon etwas länger. Auch mit Logo.


----------



## evilass (4. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mir wird gerade erst richtig bewusst was noch so ein Vorteil der Ninja ist. Da die Beschriftung an der Seite steht und nicht oben drauf, sieht die Beschriftung immer noch aus wie neu 

Andere Frage: Wie managed ihr die Lautstärke mit einer Tastatur, die keine Lautstärkeregelung hat, ihr aber Kopfhörer besitzt, die AUCH KEINE Regelung haben. Gibt es da so ein Zwischenkabel oder vielleicht eine andere Methode, an die ich in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht gedacht habe?


----------



## OctoCore (4. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Aber die Tastatur möchtest du dafür doch noch nutzen,oder?
Schreib* ja* - dann sind wir noch einigermaßen beim Tastaturen-Topic. 

Da gibbet doch Tools für - z.B. >sowas<


----------



## max00 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

oder sowas - ist zwar bei mir immer noch gehäuselos, funktioniert aber!


----------



## moparcrazy (4. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mit AutoHotkey geht's das auch. AutoHotkey Download
Bei mir läuft immer folgendes Script ab Systemstart im Hintergrund:

#NoEnv  ; Recommended for performance and compatibility with future AutoHotkey releases.
SendMode Input  ; Recommended for new scripts due to its superior speed and reliability.
SetWorkingDir %A_ScriptDir%  ; Ensures a consistent starting directory.
#SingleInstance force
SetBatchLines -1
SetCapsLockState, off
SetNumLockState, on
SetScrollLockState, off
Capslock::Ctrl
LWin::return
^PgUp::Send {Volume_Up 2}
^PgDn::Send {Volume_Down 2}

Es bewirkt: SetCapsLockState, off = CapsLock/Feststelltaste Aus, SetNumLockState, on = NumLock An, SetScrollLockState, off = ScrollLock/Rollen Aus, Capslock::Ctrl = Macht aus der CapsLock Taste eine weitere Ctrl/STRG Taste, LWin::return = Deaktiviert die linke Windows Taste, *^PgUp::Send {Volume_Up 2} = Ctrl/STRG + PageUp/Bild ↑ = Lauter, ^PgDn::Send {Volume_Down 2} = Ctrl/STRG + PageDown/Bild ↓ = Leiser.*


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (5. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Achja, haben sicherlich schon die interessierten gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...5837-sammelthread-mechanische-tastaturen.html
Ich habe mal die Drohung wahrgemacht und ein paar wichtige Links hier zusammengetragen. Ggf. kann das jemand festpinnen ? Ergänzungen kann ich natürlich auch noch aufnehmen


----------



## evilass (6. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@all, danke für die Tipps. Ich werde erstmal die Software nutzen und vielleicht noch AutoHotKey testen.

@Hobbit: Ich werde mal die Links anschauen und an unsere erste Seite heften 

Update@Hobbit, so der Thread ist gut! Lob und Anerkennung! Habe es auf der ersten Seite hinterlegt.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hier mal ein Tipp für alle Wahnsinnigen!
Momentan läuft auf elitekeyboards.com der March "Gladness" sale, da sind fast alle Topre Tenkeyless Board's um bis zu 46$ reduziert.
elitekeyboards.com - Products


----------



## Spinal (11. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Geil..... aber ich bin nicht krank genug dafür :p


----------



## turbosnake (11. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mal noch was zu den Corsair Brettern, im Luxx gibt/gab es diese Diskusion über die Bretter:[User-Review] Corsair Vengeance M60 Maus und K60 Tastatur
Ich weiß nicht wer das noch nicht kennt und wolllte es mal erwähnen.


----------



## evilass (12. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mal noch was zu den Corsair Brettern, im Luxx gibt/gab es diese Diskusion über die Bretter:[User-Review] Corsair Vengeance M60 Maus und K60 Tastatur
> Ich weiß nicht wer das noch nicht kennt und wolllte es mal erwähnen.


 
Hab mal die Corsair Dinger mit auf die erste Seite gepackt und den Link dahinter. Danke @TurboSnake


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (13. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hey Leute,

ich habe jetzt seit ca 1Monat die Filco Majestouch 2 mit den Brown Switches... Eigentlcih ne geile Tastatur...

Ich bin gerade sehr schockiert das die Tastaturen schon anfangen zu glänzen.. Dachte erst das es vllt Fett ist bin dann mal mit leichten Fettlöser dran aber keine chanze.. gut kann man es sehen und fühlen an der Leertaste wo ich meinen daumen immer beim betättigen habe.. ist es bei euch genau so?


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Vor dem Tippen und vor'm Essen, Pfoten waschen nicht vergessen!

Soll das heißen, du denkst, du hättest den Kunststoff schon glatt poliert?
Nee, sooo schnell geht das auch nicht. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (13. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ein toller Spruch.. gibt es nen  gutes Mittel um die Tastatur wieder sauber zu bekommen? 

Ich denke das sie schon glatt ist.. merke ich auch schon nen wenig.. und ich min nichtmal nen vielschreiber.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn Du das mit Spülmittel oder Glasreiniger nicht abkriegst ist das kein Schmutz. Die Oberfläche ist quasi poliert und glänzt dadurch. Versuch ja nicht das ganze mit schärferen mitteln (Alkohol, Lösemittel, etc) zu entfernen sonnst geht die Schutzbeschichtung flöten und dann wird es erst richtig Hässlich! Die Beschichteten Filco Cap's glänzen schneller als Unbeschichtete aber 1 Monat ist schon sehr schnell. Ist aber auch eine Körperchemie Sache, bei einem geht's schneller als bei einem anderen bei gleichem Gebrauch. Handcreme und dergleichen beschleunigen das ganze auch noch.


----------



## Skeksis (14. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das es sich aber bei Fett auch glatt anfühlt ist normal. 

Möglichkeit eins: Glasreiniger, ich nutze Spiritusreiniger von Frosch.
Möglichkeit zwei: In nen Kopfkissenbezug packen und im Schongang in die Waschmaschine. Also die Keycaps.


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und dann auf Kochwäsche 95°. 
Nein - 30° tun's auch.


----------



## evilass (14. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

1 Woche ist schon arg schnell, finde ich auch. Ich habe das Problem weder auf meiner alten Filco noch auf meiner neuen, die allerdings noch nicht so alt ist. Ich denke auch, dass das mit der natürlichen Säureschicht der Haut zutun hat. Aber Glück im Unglück: Es gibt ja viele neue feine Keycaps


----------



## moparcrazy (14. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Und dann auf Kochwäsche 95°.
> Nein - 30° tun's auch.


 Bitte keine Kochwäsche, obwohl das bestimmt zu lustigen Ergebnissen führt, ABS Kunststoff ist Hitze empfindlich.


----------



## evilass (15. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Bitte keine Kochwäsche, obwohl das bestimmt zu lustigen Ergebnissen führt, ABS Kunststoff ist Hitze empfindlich.


 
Vor allem wenn man sich nicht die Mühe macht und die Tasten von der Tastatur löst 
Ein Vorschlag: Ihr sammelt einfach 100 Euro, schickt Sie mir und stecke dafür meine Filco Tenkeyless Black-MX in die Waschmaschine und für 10 Euro mehr tu ich Sie dann auch in den Trockner, na?


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Tastaturen leben länger mit Calgon. 
Und es bleiben keine häßlichen Kalkränder auf der schwarzen Tastatur.

(Ja ja - ich weiß das solche Entkalker völlig überflüssig sind, bei zur Wasserhärte passenden Waschmitteldosierung. Eigentlich reicht für eine schwarze Filco das übliche Ariel Black)


----------



## moparcrazy (16. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich muss das nochmal ein wenig reflektieren:
evilass würde seine Filco Tenkeyless Black-MX (war das nicht sogar 'ne Ninja?) die 150-160 euroten kostet für von uns gesammelte 110€ in eine Waschmaschine und anschließend in einen Trockner stecken.

???

 Also ich würde mich mit min 11€ beteiligen, natürlich nur aus streng wissenschaftlichem Interesse an dem Ergebnis!


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das hat mich auch gewundert. Mich interessiert eigentlich mehr seine günstige Quelle für die Ersatzbeschaffung.


----------



## Skeksis (16. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also dafür spende ich auch 11,- €.


----------



## evilass (17. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Jungs IHR SEIT GEIL, natürlich würdet Ihr da mitmachen... vielleicht ist es mir die 50 Euro, die ich draufzahlen müsste es sogar wert... aber ich glaube meine Freundin bringt mich um, wenn das Keyboard die Waschmaschine zerschrottet. Und nein, die Ninja benutze ich gerade. Die Tenkeyless Black, lagert im Schrank und wartet auf die nächste LAN.

Und vielleicht würde ich von der Firma Filco keine Tastatur mehr bekommen, weil die sagen würden ich ginge nicht sorgsam mit deren Tastaturen um


----------



## moparcrazy (21. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Da hat mir DHL heute doch einfach so ein Päckchen geliefert...
Topre Realforce 87U 45g


----------



## Spinal (21. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

uiii.... und wie ist die so? Ein vergleich zu den gängigen Cherry Switches würde mich besonders interessieren


----------



## moparcrazy (21. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, wir beide starten ja erst in die Flitterwochen. Die Verarbeitung ist jedenfalls noch um einiges besser als bei Déck oder Filco, das sollte sie aber auch lieber bei dem Preis.
Ist echt schwer zu beschreiben wie sich der Switch anfühlt oder ihn zu vergleichen, er hat irgendwie was von Brown's auch was von Red's und doch ist er ganz anders. 
Denke mal ist viel zu früh da eine qualifizierte aussage zu treffen!


----------



## Spinal (21. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hmm....braun und rot...also orange :p Würde auch gerne mal was anderes als die Cherrys tippen. Nicht das mir die Cherrys nicht gefallen, aber man will ja mal was neues 

Aber klingt ja schonmal interessant das die Verarbeitung so gelungen ist. Besonders weil man schon bei einer Filco wenig zu meckern findet. Und du kannst es schließlich gut vergleichen 
Wenn ihr ausgeflittert habt, kannst du ja nochmal was schreiben 

bye
Spinal


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Aloah,
darf ich mal fragen was der eigentliche Verwendungszweck für diese 300$ Tastaturen ist?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> ...darf ich mal fragen was der eigentliche Verwendungszweck für diese 300$ Tastaturen ist?


 Um den Hardware-Enthusiasmus-Trieb (HET) des frischgebackenen, nun umsomehr-glücklichen Eigner eines _solchen_ Tastenbretts zu befriedigen.
So ist es mit dem _wollen-haben-*müssen*_...


----------



## moparcrazy (22. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Verwendungszweck???
Hmmmh...
z.b. kann man das eine ende des Kabels das hinten aus diesem Dingens herauskommt an so einen Rechteckigen Anschluss eines PC's anschließen, hat man das richtig gemacht kann man jetzt Befehle an den Rechner übertragen.
Das witzige oben auf diesen Teilen die sich runter drücken lassen sind Symbole, Buchstaben, Zahlen und auch Befehle aufgebracht und durch drücken des entsprechenden Teils wird der aufgebrachte Befehl übertragen.
Das haben die Japaner meiner Meinung nach gut gelöst.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@ *mopacrazy*: _So_ kann man es auch formulieren.


----------



## evilass (23. März 2012)

Die realforce ist qualitativ noch besser als eine filco? Ui!

Ich habe eine andere frage. Weiß jemand ob ich im deutschen raum gute, schwarze keycap mit DE-Mac symbolen für meine filco kaufen kann? 
Grund:
Ich habe nun einen imac und da will ich die filco nutzen. Nur habe ich probleme mit den sonderzeichen und das tastaturlayouttool vom mac will ich nicht immer eingeblendet haben.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Einzige Möglichkeit an so etwas spezielles zu kommen ist ein group buy auf geekhack: Double shot replacements ROUND FOUR! [deadline: 2012-03-31]


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Leider werden bei den "_Double shot replacements_" Bestellungen für Tastaturen im US-Layout (QWERTY) gesammelt. Ich hätt' gerne die "Ninja"-Keycaps für meine kleine 88'er Filco/DE-Layout.


----------



## turbosnake (26. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und ich überlege welches Brett  mir als nächsten holen will.
Ich weiß nur das es sie Reds haben soll
Die noppoo choc ist zwar schön aber teuer und läuft die auch unter Linux oder BSD?
Aber alternative bleibt leider wenig, da sie Tenkeyless sein soll.

Und was ist mit der Quickfire?
Steht auf der Cm Storm Seite, aber ist in keinem Shop gelistet.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hmmm......TenKeyless, *Red* Switches, *DE-Layout*...wäre ggf. für mich auch mehr als nur die _Idee_ der Anschaffung wert. Deutsches Tastaturlayout _muss_ es aber sein! Der Anschaffungspreis spielt eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Durch den guten Verkauf der heimischen Filco *Blue*-Switches (Full Size) war die Neuanschaffung der TenKeyless mit den *braunen* Cherry's nicht so "schmerzhaft".


----------



## moparcrazy (26. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die noppoo choc ist zwar schön aber teuer und läuft die auch unter Linux oder BSD?


 Laut geekhack gibt es da keine Probleme, es gibt aber welche an 'nem Mac.


----------



## merkijan (27. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hiho!

Aktuell habe ich Tastaturen mit MX Reds (Corsair K90), MX Blacks (tt esports MEKA G Unit) und MX Browns (Qpad MK-50) hier rumstehen. Ich würde mir jetzt gerne eine weitere Tastatur anschaffen. Gegen Ende April werde ich mir von WASD Keyboards (WASD Keyboards: Custom Mechanical Keyboards) eine schöne Custom-Tastatur zusammenstellen und importieren. Bis dahin möchte ich aber noch ein Modell mit MX Blues haben. 

Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen:

- _Cherry Comfort G80-3000_
- _Filco Majestouch-2_

Die "Das Keyboard" scheint mir den Preis nicht so wert zu sein, was Verarbeitung angeht.

Alternativ (wenn mich gar keine Tastatur mit MX Blues überzeugt) könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, mir eine _Unicomp Ultra Classic_ (Buckling Spring) zu kaufen - würde mich auch reizen. 

Was meint ihr? 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



merkijan schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


 Versuch macht kluch.  Meine persönliche Empfehlung: Filco Majestouch 2 (TenKeyless?!) mit den von Dir avisierten Cherry Blue Switches. Hatte ich auch mal unter den Griffeln, siehe meinen vorherigen Post. In jedem Fall die Filco Echtleder Handballenablage, ein _echter_ Handschmeichler!


----------



## moparcrazy (27. März 2012)

Wenn die kosten keine rolle spielen kauf Dir definitiv die Filco. Die Cherry wäre ausreichend um Dir überhaupt einen Eindruck von den Blues zu verschaffen. Die "Das" sind eigentlich recht hochwertig und sollten eigentlich min. auf dem Niveau Deiner MK-50 sein. Unicomp sind leider etwas unsauber verarbeitet, es sind gute solide Boards die min. 20 Jahre und mehr funktionieren. Das eingesetzte Material und die Art der Beschriftung ist erstklassig aber die Ausführung des gesamten Board's ist eher grob.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@evilass: Bitte mal den ActiveKey Tastatur Online Shop Link aus Deinem Startpost entfernen. Die vertreiben keine Déck Boards mehr, nur noch einige kompakte TG3 Boards (die Mutter Firma von Déck).


----------



## s|n|s (7. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Die "Das" sind eigentlich recht hochwertig und sollten eigentlich min. auf dem Niveau Deiner MK-50 sein.



Qualität ähnlich Filco.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



merkijan schrieb:


> Die "Das Keyboard" scheint mir den Preis nicht so wert zu sein, was Verarbeitung angeht.


 Hier ist aber jemand ganz anderer Meinung...

Ist aber durchaus möglich das sie *ähnlich* ist.


----------



## neo3 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Hier ist aber jemand ganz anderer Meinung...


 
Da kann ich mich nur anschließen !! 

Ich hatte eine Filco Majestouch 2, eine Das Keyboard und eine MK-50 von Qpad zur gleichen Zeit zu Hause.



 Die Filco ist zwar spartanisch, aber die mit Abstand am besten verarbeitetste Tastatur, die mir je untergekommen ist. Mehr gibt's dazu nicht zu sagen.


Die MK-50 hatte leider zwei, drei Tasten, die schief standen - ansonsten war sie aber auch voll ok.


Die "Das" war nicht total schlecht verarbeitet. Die Tasten fühlten sich gut an (wobei die Schalter ja auch von Cherry kommen ^^), wobei selbst da der Unterschied zur Filco sehr deutlich war. Aber die Oberseite des Gehäuses (= die Einfassung der Tasten aus Klavierlack) passte gar nicht auf den unteren Teil! Sie stand überall fast milimeterweit ab. Dazu hat das Gehäuse auf Höhe der USB-Ports bei Druck geknarzt  und geknackst. 
So eine miese Qualität habe ich von einer 130€-Tastatur nun wirklich nicht erwartet. Mein 60€ Illuminated Keyboard von Logitech ist da deutlich wertiger verarbeitet!
Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass ich nicht ein Montagsmodell erwischt haben kann (Bei anderen Usern knarzte nichts, die Maßungenauigkeiten wurden allerdings schon öfter thematisiert!), aber so etwas sollte einfach nicht durche eine Qualitätskontrolle durchkommen 

Sollte ich mich für eine Mecha entscheiden, wird's ne Qpad oder Filco. Je nachdem, ob ich was für's Leben oder "nur" für die nächste 10 Jahre will 
Alternativ wollte ich noch mal eine Steelseries testen, aber Das Keyboard ist (für mich) nun wirklich nicht *DAS *Keyboard 



MfG


----------



## evilass (8. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Meine Freundin hat die "Das Keyboard" und ich die Filco. Wenn ich die Filco als Referenz (100%) nehme, so würde ich der Gehäuseverarbeitung der "Das Keyboard" ca. 70% geben, da sie mehr "knarzt" und einen etwas schlechteren Spaltenmaß hat.


----------



## merkijan (8. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also damit ist die "Das" auf jeden Fall mal komplett raus aus meiner (erweiterten) Auswahl.

Ich werde mir dann innerhalb der nächsten Wochen eine Filco mit Blues bestellen. Das scheint mir die "sicherste" Wahl zu sein.  


_Mal was ganz Anderes:_ Ich habe in diversen englischen Foren jetzt Beiträge über "MX Greens" gelesen. Gibt es da Tastaturmodelle mit diesen Switches oder nur Eigenbau-Versionen bzw. vereinzelt (Leer)Tasten, die mit solchen Schaltern ausgestattet sind?


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das ist eine härtere Version des Blue Switch und wird bei einigen Boards die sonnst Blue Switch's haben unter der Leertaste verbaut. Ganze Boards mit Green sind mir keine bekannt hab aber mal gehört das es welche in Japan geben soll.


----------



## merkijan (23. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also mein Plan, mir eine Filco (MX Blues) zu bestellen, hat sich erledigt - weil..... meine Arbeitskollegen mir zum Geburtstag eine Filco Majestouch 2 mit MX Blues geschenkt haben 

Erster Eindruck: *piep* IST DIE GEIL!!! *piep! *piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiep* !!!!!!!

Vor lauter Freude habe ich dann gleich meine Corsair K90 hergeschenkt... Hat nicht mehr so dazu gepasst... und nach den ganzen Problemen mit den Makros/dem Treiber wollte ich die auch loswerden.


----------



## neo3 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



merkijan schrieb:


> Also mein Plan, mir eine Filco (MX Blues) zu bestellen, hat sich erledigt - weil..... meine Arbeitskollegen mir zum Geburtstag eine Filco Majestouch 2 mit MX Blues geschenkt haben


Solche Arbeitskollegen koennte ich auch gebrauchen... 
Ich wuensche viel Freude mit dem neuen Schmuckstueck!


----------



## euihyun2210 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kurze Frage zwischendurch:
Gibt es eine mechanische Tastatur, die MX-Browns, Multimediatasten und Tastenbeleuchtung besitzt?


----------



## copi (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

ja gibts, ich komm zwar grad nich drauf welche das ist, aber die gibts 

zowie?

€: mionix!
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Mionix » Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard


----------



## Spinal (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Black Widow Stealth fällt mir spontan ein. Aber ich meine die gibt es nicht mit deutschem Tastaturlayout.
Ansosnten die QPad MK-85?

Gibt sicher noch Vorschläge von den Spezis hier 

bye
Spinal


----------



## euihyun2210 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Zowie ist leider ohne Tastaturbeleuchtung und die die BlackWidow Stealth ist wie gesagt nicht im deutschen Layout erhältlich.
QPAD wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber die Optik gefällt mir da nicht ganz 
Und 150€ inkl. Versand sind auch nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

Wozu wollen das eigentlich haben?
Ihr habt wohl alle kein Monitore?


----------



## copi (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Mionix » Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard !!


----------



## euihyun2210 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Mionix hat Blacks


----------



## copi (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

argh stimmt...ok ich geb auf


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Home | Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth Edition | Razer™ | For Gamers. By Gamers.™
Da gibt das dann nur noch die Qpad, gibt halt nicht viele gute die so viel Mistzuegs anbieten.
Ansosnten irgendeine und AutoHotkey+Schreibtischlampe.


----------



## moparcrazy (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Eine andere fällt mir da auch nicht ein... Tastaturen mit Brown Switch und DE Layout sind schon recht selten, erst recht mit Beleuchtung und Mediakey's.


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich würde auf das Layout nicht allzu viel Wert legen; Keycaps lassen sich ja tauschen. Eine Beleuchtung nachzurüsten ist viel schwerer.



> Schreibtischlampe


 
Man kann es nicht oft genug betonen:

*Schreibtischlampe = BÖSE*

Je heller das Zimmer ist desto schlechter ist der effektive Kontrast des Bildschirms, die Bildqualität nimmt deutlich ab. Der Effekt ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen.

Meine aktuelle Tastatur hat auch keine Beleuchtung aber ich hätte schon gerne eine; ich kann sie aber sehr gut blind bedienen und mein Bildschirm ist auch so hell, dass man sie auch in einem vollig dunklen Zimmer, alleine im Licht des Bildschirms noch erkennen kann.
Dennoch: eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist ein zweifellos nettes Feature.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

Ich hab ja auch keine, sondern nur meine Deckenlampe, wenn es dunkel ist. Mir reicht mein Monitor als zusätzliche Lichtquelle.


----------



## moparcrazy (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde auf das Layout nicht allzu viel Wert legen; Keycaps lassen sich ja tauschen. Eine Beleuchtung nachzurüsten ist viel schwerer.


Das ist aber mal interessant... Und wie bekommt man durch den Tausch der Keycaps ein DE Layout???





Superwip schrieb:


> Man kann es nicht oft genug betonen:
> 
> *Schreibtischlampe = BÖSE*
> 
> Je heller das Zimmer ist desto schlechter ist der effektive Kontrast des Bildschirms, die Bildqualität nimmt deutlich ab. Der Effekt ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen.


Das ist ja wohl ein wenig überzogen. Eine Lampe die nur den Bereich um die Tastatur ausleuchtet hat wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss auf den Kontrast, wenn überhaupt einen ähnlichen wie eine Beleuchtete Tastatur.


----------



## Spinal (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Man kann es nicht oft genug betonen:
> 
> *Schreibtischlampe = BÖSE*
> 
> ...


 
Also auch wenn es nur am Rande mit dem Thema zu tun hat, ich fühle mich immer sehr "geblendet" wenn ich im dunkeln sitze und nur der Bildschirm leuchtet. Es strengt mich bzw. meine Augen sehr an. Deshalb habe ich meistens eine Lampe an.
Dennoch finde ich Tastenbeleuchtung ebenfalls ein nette Feature. Wobei sich mein Geschmack in Sachen Tastatur ständig ändert, habe hier die Meka G1 und die Black Widow. Immer wieder mal habe ich Lust auf die eine, dann auf die Andere  Sind beide angeschlossen, so kann ich on-the-fly wechseln 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



> Das ist aber mal interessant... Und wie bekommt man durch den Tausch der Keycaps ein DE Layout???


 
Der Unterschied zwischen QWERTZ und QWERTY ist am Ende garnicht so groß; die Zahl der Tasten ist gleich, sie sind nur anders beschriftet und anders interpretiert, beides kann man ändern, ersteres durch Keycaps.



> Das ist ja wohl ein wenig überzogen. Eine Lampe die nur den Bereich um die Tastatur ausleuchtet hat wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss auf den Kontrast, wenn überhaupt einen ähnlichen wie eine Beleuchtete Tastatur.


 
Wenn man eine !schwache! Lampe hat, die wirklich nur die Tastatur beleuchtet (etwa eine gut konfigurierte spezial-LED Lösung mit Linse) hast du recht. Aber wann hat man das schon?

Gängige Praxis sind eher 20W oder 35W Halogenlampen, die diffus den ganzen Schreibtisch beleuchten und den Bildschirm gleich mit. Eine Halbierung (!) des Kontrastes im Vergleich zu "Licht aus" ist da locker drinnen.



> ich fühle mich immer sehr "geblendet" wenn ich im dunkeln sitze und nur der Bildschirm leuchtet.


 
Die Helligkeit lässt sich im Bildschirmmenü reduzieren


----------



## moparcrazy (24. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Eine DE Filco hat 105 Tasten und eine US Filco hat 104 Tasten, außerdem haben eigentlich alle größeren Tasten eine andere Form. So einfach wie Du es hier darstellst ist die ganze Geschichte nicht. Dabei geht es noch nicht mal um beleuchtete Key's, da wird das ganze noch schwieriger! Mich würde auch mal brennend interessieren wo Du denn Tauschmaterial her bekommen willst?


----------



## Superwip (25. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



> Eine DE Filco hat 105 Tasten und eine US Filco hat 104 Tasten


 
Ach ja... <>|





> alle größeren Tasten eine andere Form


 
Muss man auch nicht tauschen


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sonderzeichen sitzen auch auf einer anderen Stelle. Das US Layout unterscheidet sich schon ziemlich von DE.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euihyun2210 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das lässt sich ja einfach durch Keycaps beheben


----------



## moparcrazy (25. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich sage es nochmal: Das ist nicht so einfach mit dem tausch der caps!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Naja, der Tausch der Caps ist nicht so die Hürde, ob dann der gewünschte 'Effekt' eintritt, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## euihyun2210 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ich sage es nochmal: Das ist nicht so einfach mit dem tausch der caps!


 


brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Naja, der Tausch der Caps ist nicht so die Hürde, ob dann der gewünschte 'Effekt' eintritt, sei mal dahingestellt.


 Jetzt müsst ihr euch aber erklären


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das Layout ändert sich nicht mit.


----------



## euihyun2210 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das Layout kann man doch im Windows ändern, oder von welchem Layout sprecht ihr?


----------



## moparcrazy (25. April 2012)

Das kannst Du in Windows einstellen, das ist richtig, dadurch bekommst Du aber längst nicht die passenden caps... Ich benutze übrigens fast ausschließlich US Layouts.


----------



## Superwip (25. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das wesentliche Problem ist, dass beim US Layout die "<"- Taste fehlt. Es hat nur 104 statt 105 Tasten.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. April 2012)

Ihr werdet das schon machen... Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf entsprechende Bilder.


----------



## Skeksis (30. April 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Weiß eigentlich jemand was neues wegen der CM Storm tkl? So langsam könnten die doch mal aus der Hüfte kommen, sonst seh ich mich schon ne Filco tkl kaufen obwohl ich schon ne fullsize hab.


----------



## evilass (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sacht mal, ich habe hier eine fast unbenutzte Filco Maj.Touch. 2 mit Black MX als DE / Tenkeyless. Hatte mir kurz als ich die gekauft hatte, direkt die Ninja von Filco gekauft. Hat jemand Interesse dran? Die hier The Keyboard Company's FKBN88ML/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Linear Action, Keyboard

Für 100 Euronen zzgl. Versand gehört Sie dem, der mir als erstes eine PM mit ICH ICH ICH schickt :debil:

@Mods: Oder soll ich das lieber im Marktplatz posten?


----------



## Skeksis (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Du musst nun nur noch auf deine PMs reagieren.


----------



## Elthy (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich denke darüber nach, mir eine mechanische Tastatur zu kaufen, momentan hab ich nur die Tastatur auf meinem Laptop. Welche Tastaturen würden folgende Kriterien erfüllen:
Gut zum Gaming geeignet (die Blacks sollen ganz gut sein)
Hintergrundbeleuchtung in Blau
evtl. Handballenauflage (bei meinem Lapi liegen meine Hände auf)

Wie lange würde eine solche Tastatur halten? Kann ich mit 10 Jahren rechnen?


----------



## evilass (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Du musst nun nur noch auf deine PMs reagieren.


 
 Keine Sorge. Du warst der erste. Ich habe mich nur deshalb nicht gemeldet, weil Du geschrieben hattest, dass Du noch das klären musst.


----------



## evilass (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Elthy schrieb:


> Ich denke darüber nach, mir eine mechanische Tastatur zu kaufen, momentan hab ich nur die Tastatur auf meinem Laptop. Welche Tastaturen würden folgende Kriterien erfüllen:
> Gut zum Gaming geeignet (die Blacks sollen ganz gut sein)
> Hintergrundbeleuchtung in Blau
> evtl. Handballenauflage (bei meinem Lapi liegen meine Hände auf)
> ...


 
Die QPAD MK-80 hat zwar Cherry-MX Blue Switches, aber dafür auch eine blaue Beleuchtung. Mir fällt spontan keine andere ein, das muss aber nichts heißen.


----------



## Elthy (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Blues sollen ja extra zum schreiben gut sein, ich glaub die kommen von allen Switches am wenigsten in Frage... Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Déck Legend Ice Deck Keyboards dazu The Keyboard Company's FKBPR/B - Filco Leather Wristrest for Standard Keyboards die Kombination sollte locker 20 Jahre halten.

Die MK-80 gibts beim Hersteller mit freier Switch Wahl, also auch mit Black's/Red's/Brown's. QPAD Products - Corporate-QPAD MK-80 now with Cherry switch of your choice! - Shop - News

ps. So einfach ist die Switch Wahl übrigens nicht! Schublade auf "Blue sind *nur* zum schreiben" Schublade zu?. Funktioniert so nicht, es gibt genügend glückliche Gamer mit Blue Switch's...


----------



## Superwip (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Lass dir nichts einreden, wenn du etwas über Switches wissen willst musst du sie testen.

Ich würde z.B. so manche Rubberdome Tastatur einer Tastatur mit roten oder schwarzen Cherry Schaltern vorziehen.


----------



## Elthy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich weiß leider nicht wo ich die testen könnte, im Saturn haben die nicht eine mechanische Tastatur!


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sollen wir Dir das jetzt alles vorkauen??? Klick Dich mal auf Seite 1 und lese Dir Seite für Seite durch, nach ca. 1 Stunde landest Du wieder hier und kannst mit einem Fachwissen glänzen das es einen geradezu erschlägt!


----------



## Elthy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das hat ich mir schon alles durchgelesen, in dem Artikel auf overcklock.net steht ja auch, das die Blacks die besten zum Spielen sind, Reds aber auch gehen. Das problem ist, das ich noch nie im echten Leben eine Mecha gesehen, geschweige denn angefasst habe. Und das würde ich gerne ändern bevor ich 100€ ausgebe!


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Auf die einfachste Idee kommst du nicht, was haben wir den in DE?


----------



## evilass (12. Mai 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Lass dir nichts einreden, wenn du etwas über Switches wissen willst musst du sie testen.
> 
> Ich würde z.B. so manche Rubberdome Tastatur einer Tastatur mit roten oder schwarzen Cherry Schaltern vorziehen.



Eben. Jeder ist da anders. Ich zum Beispiel wechsele meine Switch-Art jedes halbe Jahr.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Elthy schrieb:


> Das hat ich mir schon alles durchgelesen,


 Und dann kommen immer noch solche fragen?...


----------



## Elthy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Meine Frage ist ja nur, wo ich eine Mecha ausprobieren kann, ohne sie zu Bestellen und dann wieder zurück zu schicken. Diese Methode mag ich nicht, weil es zum einen den Verkäufer (und den Kunden der das Produkt als nächstes bekommt) schädigt und zum anderen ein großer Aufwand ist. Ich werde den anstehenden Kauf sowiso erstmal zurückstellen, bis dahin finde ich vieleicht jemanden aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, bei dem ich mal ausprobieren kann...


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wie kriege  ich die Leertaste bei der BW wieder heile?
Die  ist mir rausgesprungen.

Intressant das sie nur einen Switch hat.


----------



## moparcrazy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Autsch, ich hoffe alle teile sind ganz?. Das ist leider ein wenig frikelig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die keinen Plastik Führungen müssen wieder unten in die Leertaste, beachte das es ein oben und unten bei den teilen gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So muss das aussehen. Rechts und links der Leertaste platz schaffen also Alt und AltGr raus, vielleicht sogar die reihe über der Leertaste, je mehr platz Du hast um so einfacher wird es. Den Key vorsichtig auf einer Seite in den Drahtbügel einhaken und vorsichtig druck zur Seite ausüben. Jetzt musst Du nur noch auf der anderen Seite mit etwas flachen den Drahtbügel etwas zur Seite drücken und auch diese Seite einhaken dann sollte der Bügel wieder richtig sitzen. Nach einem ordentlichen druck auf die Leertaste sollte sie nun wieder richtig funktionieren. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=1iL8_2Zr36I


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Alles ganz und vorhanden, aber auch ohne noch benutzbar.
Machen ich dann noch diese WE, habe aber schon genung zu tun.

Wo ist jetzt der Zweite hin?


----------



## moparcrazy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Denn such mal schön...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls Du nicht fündig wirst gibt es hier Ersatz:Cherry MX Keycap Stabilizer Insert (2pcs)


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich habe beide wiedergefunden, aber leider ist mir meine GRaka dazwischen gekommen, durfte heute erstmal den PC umbauen.


----------



## Tassadar (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hi, ich hab hier ein Bild von meiner MK-85:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Taste [E] ist falsch gewölbt, und zwar so wie die Tasten in der Reihe darunter. Und der Qpad-Support behauptet, dass angeblich alle Tastaturen diesen Fehler haben. Stimmt das? Wie sehn denn eure MK-85's aus?

Jetz bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich wegen so einem Mist gleich die komplette Tastatur austauschen lassen soll, weil einzelne Keycaps verschicken sie ja nicht.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Autsch, das sieht ja blöd aus... Hab ich so noch bei keiner gesehen! Schick Myrkvidr mal 'ne PN.


----------



## Myrkvidr (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also ich erkenne bei meiner nichts. Ich bin in mehreren Foren unterwegs, da gibt es mehrere Besitzer und beschwert hat sich noch niemand über das "E". Sieht bei dir auf dem Bild ja so aus, als müsste man das ganz deutlich erkennen. Hier meine (gerade etwas fettige Caps, sorry )


----------



## Spinal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also ich würde das nicht hinnehmen. Ich würde mich mit dem Support in Verbindung setzen und nach einer Lösung suchen. Wenn es die nicht gibt, dann zurück mit dem Ding.
Ist meine Meinung. Gerade bei dem Preis muss, ja darf sowas nicht sein.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Tassadar (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Myrkvidr schrieb:


> Also ich erkenne bei meiner nichts. Ich bin in  mehreren Foren unterwegs, da gibt es mehrere Besitzer und beschwert hat  sich noch niemand über das "E". Sieht bei dir auf dem Bild ja so aus,  als müsste man das ganz deutlich erkennen. Hier meine (gerade etwas  fettige Caps, sorry )



Ja, dann ist es wohl doch nicht bei allen Qpad-Tastaturen, hab ich mir ja gleich gedacht.


Na ja, jedenfalls wird jetzt meine Mail, die ich vor 6 Wochen an den Support geschrieben habe, übersetzt und an den "Hersteller" weitergeleitet. Der soll dann klären, ob dieses Problem schon bekannt ist und beseitigt wurde.

Bin mal gespannt, was da am Ende rauskommt.




Spinal schrieb:


> Also ich würde das nicht hinnehmen. Ich würde mich mit dem Support in Verbindung setzen und nach einer Lösung suchen. Wenn es die nicht gibt, dann zurück mit dem Ding.
> Ist meine Meinung. Gerade bei dem Preis muss, ja darf sowas nicht sein.



Stimmt, ich warte aber noch mit dem zurückschicken, vielleicht kommt ja bald eine Rückmeldung vom Support.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein...
Der hier gezeigte "Support" haut mich echt um! Bei einem derartigen Problem nach 6 Wochen noch keine Lösung, in welchem Jahrhundert leben die?


----------



## Tassadar (15. Juni 2012)

Ich weis auch nicht. Vor sechs Wochen schickte ich Bilder und fragte an, ob sie mir einen Ersatzkey zuschicken würden. Dann bekam ich die Antwort, dass sie meine Mail an die Technik weitergeleitet haben, weil sie nicht wussten ob sie einzelne Keys verschickten können. Dort blieb sie irgendwie ein paar Wochen stecken. Ich schrieb eine Erinnerung - keine Antwort - noch eine Erinnerung - dann bekam ich von einem anderen Typen die Antwort, dass "alle Qpad-Tastaturen diese Wölbung haben". Und "Wenn dies für mich ein Grund währe die Tastatur umzutauschen, müsste er erst beim Hersteller nachfragen, ob der Fehler schon erkannt und geändert wurde". Also schrieb ich vor ein paar Tagen als Anwort, dass er doch bitte mal beim Hersteller nachfragen mag.

Total krank, echt toller Support.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Da muss man sich seine zukünftigen Empfehlungen echt nochmal genau überlegen! Das hilft Dir zwar jetzt in deiner Situation überhaupt nicht ist aber der einzige weg die Jungs zum umdenken zu bewegen.
Ein derartiger Umgang mit einem Kunden dem eindeutig ein Fehlerhaftes Produkt geliefert wurde darf es nicht geben und das ist meiner Meinung sogar unabhängig vom preis. So kann und darf man mit Kunden nicht umgehen!!!

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich die haben da eh alle überhaupt keine Ahnung von ihrem Produkt. Meine anfrage beim DE Support zur Art der Tasten Beschriftung der MK-85 wurde erst höflich beantwortet und nach mehrmaligem nachfragen meinerseits letztlich ignoriert. Eine anfrage beim Support in Schweden wurde intern mehrfach weitergeleitet und am ende fragten sie *mich* ob ich ihnen nicht erklären könnte wie ihre Tasten Beschriftet werden.

Hoffe auf ein glückliches ende für Dich.


----------



## SwissBullet (22. Juni 2012)

Klinke mich hier auch mal ein.
Ich habe mir letzthin ein QPAD MK-80 DE Layout mit MX black Cherrys aus Schweden bestellt.
Mir ist dann aufgefallen,dass zwar das DE Layout soweit stimmte,sie aber das Z und Y mit US Caps verwechselt haben.
Ich konnte natürlich die 2 Tasten locker wechseln,aber die Form          b.z.w Neigungen stimmte dann nicht mehr.
Habe am gleichen Tag am Support in Schweden eine Mail geschickt und am nächsten Tag bekam ich Antwort mit einer Entschuldigung und das er mir die richtigen Z und Y   DE Caps zukommen lasse.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das Problem mit den falschen Caps ist schon lange bei Qpad bekannt und hätte längst gefixt sein sollen... Entweder Dir wurde eine aus der alten Charge geliefert oder die Jungs arbeiten noch dilettantischer als ich bisher vermutet habe. Schade um das eigentlich gute Produkt!


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Irgendwie schlampen allen.
Die BW hat eine hohe Fehlerquote, Corsair baut einen Schrotthaufen aus Rubberdomes und Red Switches und Qpad schmeißt alle Keycaps durcheinander.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sind denn Schlampereien von TTesports, Ozone, Steelseries, Zowie, CM Storm oder Mionix bekannt?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mir ist von Zowie nur eine kleine Unachtsamkeit bekannt.
Bei der AM standen die beiden Tasten anfangs zunahe aneinadner(konnren sich berühren wenn man beide zusammen drückt), aber Zowie hat den Fehler bei dieser sehr guten Maus schnell behoben.


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir ist von Zowie nur eine kleine Unachtsamkeit bekannt.
> Bei der AM standen die beiden Tasten anfangs zunahe aneinadner(konnren sich berühren wenn man beide zusammen drückt), aber Zowie hat den Fehler bei dieser sehr guten Maus schnell behoben.


 
Von diesem Fehler hatte ich auch gehört. Hatte dann natürlich selbst bedenken. Es ist in der Tat so, dass die beiden Tasten oberhalb des Mausrads sich sehr nahe kommen. Bei meiner Maus, Ende April gekauft, berühren sich beide Tasten zwar, aber nur unter Einsatz der ganzen Hand mit voller Kraft. Beim Spielen wird dieser Zustand nie erreicht, auch wenn man leicht wütend etwas stärker drückt als Normal. Inwieweit das Vorher war, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Bin mit beiden Produkten, sowohl meiner AM, als auch meiner MK-50 von Qpad qualitätsmäßig zufrieden und musste mich deshalb noch nicht an den Support wenden


----------



## Skeksis (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Bei Zowie könnte man die eigenartigen Keycaps der Celeritas anführen. Allerdings find ich das nicht so schlimm wie viele andere. Die Caps sind halt superrutschfest und werden nicht so schnell shiny, dafür dunkeln sie relativ schnell aus. Wenn Zowie die Caps mit Grauer statt weißer Schrift ausliefern würde, würde das keinem auffallen.


----------



## Tassadar (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



SwissBullet schrieb:


> Klinke mich hier auch mal ein.
> Ich habe mir letzthin ein QPAD MK-80 DE Layout mit MX black Cherrys aus Schweden bestellt.
> Mir ist dann aufgefallen,dass zwar das DE Layout soweit stimmte,sie aber das Z und Y mit US Caps verwechselt haben.
> Ich konnte natürlich die 2 Tasten locker wechseln,aber die Form          b.z.w Neigungen stimmte dann nicht mehr.
> Habe am gleichen Tag am Support in Schweden eine Mail geschickt und am nächsten Tag bekam ich Antwort mit einer Entschuldigung und das er mir die richtigen Z und Y   DE Caps zukommen lasse.


 
Versteh ich das jetzt richtig, du hast den SCHWEDISCHEN Support angeschrieben und die haben dir gleich Ersatzkeys zugeschickt?
Und der deutsche Support sagt mir es sei nicht möglich einzelne Keys zu verschicken? Hohoho

Btw, hab immernoch keine Rückmeldung bekommen, also lange warte ich nicht mer.


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich würde auch noch die Schweden anschreiben und mein Problem mit den Key's und dem Deutschen Support ausführlichst schildern.


----------



## Tassadar (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ach weiste, ich hab keine Lust mehr auf den ewigen Emailverkehr - ich hab schon bereut, dass ich die Tastatur nicht gleich am Anfang zurückgeschickt habe ohne irgendwas an den Support zu schreiben. Sie wollen keine einzelnen Keys verschicken? Dann kriegen sie halt die komplette Tastatur um die Ohren gehauen!
Aber vorher schreib ich noch ne Beschwerde, warum das schon wieder so lange dauert.


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Durchaus verständlich...

Qpad hat mit den MK-50/80/85 eigentlich drei wirklich gute Produkte am Start aber mit solch einem Support versaut man sich alles!


----------



## SwissBullet (24. Juni 2012)

Tassadar schrieb:


> Versteh ich das jetzt richtig, du hast den SCHWEDISCHEN Support angeschrieben und die haben dir gleich Ersatzkeys zugeschickt?
> Und der deutsche Support sagt mir es sei nicht möglich einzelne Keys zu verschicken? Hohoho
> 
> Btw, hab immernoch keine Rückmeldung bekommen, also lange warte ich nicht mer.


 
Ja so ist es.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Irgendwie wollen mit Alt GR und Q und E weder das at zeichen noch das Euro zeichen funktionieren.

Jetzt geht es wieder nachdem ich es zum 2 mal zurückgestzt haben.


----------



## SwissBullet (30. Juni 2012)

Tassadar schrieb:


> Ach weiste, ich hab keine Lust mehr auf den ewigen Emailverkehr - ich hab schon bereut, dass ich die Tastatur nicht gleich am Anfang zurückgeschickt habe ohne irgendwas an den Support zu schreiben. Sie wollen keine einzelnen Keys verschicken? Dann kriegen sie halt die komplette Tastatur um die Ohren gehauen!
> Aber vorher schreib ich noch ne Beschwerde, warum das schon wieder so lange dauert.


 
Wie sieht es aus?
Ich kann die sonst die Mail Adresse geben,mit dem ich Kontakt hatte.
Ich hatte die Tastatur am Dienstag morgen bekommen,am Nachmittag die falschen KayCaps bemerkt und direkt eine Mail geschrieben.Am nächsten Tag bekam ich schon Antwort,dass er sie sofort abschickt.


----------



## Tassadar (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



SwissBullet schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus?
> Ich kann die sonst die Mail Adresse geben,mit dem ich Kontakt hatte.
> Ich hatte die Tastatur am Dienstag morgen bekommen,am Nachmittag die falschen KayCaps bemerkt und direkt eine Mail geschrieben.Am nächsten Tag bekam ich schon Antwort,dass er sie sofort abschickt.



Ist nicht mehr nötig. Nachdem ich mich etwas ausführlicher über die lange Wartezeit beschwert hatte, bekam ich zur Antwort, dass ich doch "bedenken solle, dass in Schweden die Uhren etwas langsamer ticken" (weil der deutsche Support den Schwedischen kontaktiert hatte) und dass sie mir jetzt die ganze Tastatur ersetzen wollen, weil sie in Deutschland eben keine Ersatzkeys haben und auch "Schweden zurzeit keine Ersatzkeys anbietet", was sie aber versuchen wollen zu ändern. Keine Ahnung, warum du dann welche bekommen hast, aber egal - habe die Tastatur jetzt schon weggeschickt und damit ist die ganze Orgie hoffentlich bald vorbei.


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@evilass: Geekhack ist nach etlichen Hacker angriffen nun schon längere zeit Offline und wird dies auch wahrscheinlich bleiben. Daher bitte mal den Link im Startpost raus nehmen.

R.I.P.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das ist sch****.  
Warum gibt es solche Idioten?

Dann bleibt nur noch das hier davon:http://deskthority.net/geekhacker-refugee-camp-f30/.
Also deskthority.net.


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ein Flüchtlingscamp auf deskthority.net... Genau dieser Humor fehlt mir hier manchmal.


----------



## evilass (9. Juli 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:
			
		

> @evilass: Geekhack ist nach etlichen Hacker angriffen nun schon längere zeit Offline und wird dies auch wahrscheinlich bleiben. Daher bitte mal den Link im Startpost raus nehmen.
> 
> R.I.P.



Done, THX


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Test: Topre Realforce 105 UB Variable - ComputerBase

Eine Topre ist also nicht zum spielen geignet und USB limitiert den KRO auf 6.


----------



## evilass (18. Juli 2012)

Bei getdigital.de gibt es jetzt ne mechanische für den Mac.


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



> Test: Topre Realforce 105 UB Variable - ComputerBase
> 
> Eine Topre ist also nicht zum spielen geignet und USB limitiert den KRO auf 6.​



Interressant; nur weil es im Vergleich zu manchen anderen (mechanischen!) Tastaturen nicht so einfach ist, die Tasten kurz vor dem Auslösepunkt halb gedrückt zu halten würde ich die Tastatur aber keinesfalls als "nicht spieletauglich" bezeichnen...



> Bei getdigital.de gibt es jetzt ne mechanische für den Mac.



Ja, die Matias... die gibt es eh schon länger.

Soweit ich weiß ist sie sowohl die einzige aktuelle mechanische Tastatur mit Apple Layout als auch die einzige Tastatur mit ALPS Schaltern und deutschem Layout.

Es gab früher übrigens auch eine sehr ähnliche mechanische Tastatur von Apple selbst, ebenfalls mit ALPS Schaltern; sie wurde aber irgendwann eingestampft, hat wohl nicht in das "form over function"-Konzept gepasst...


----------



## moparcrazy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Test: Topre Realforce 105 UB Variable - ComputerBase
> 
> Eine Topre ist also nicht zum spielen geignet und USB limitiert den KRO auf 6.


 Ich bin begeistert, gut gemachter Test mit relativ wenigen "Fehlern"!
Das der Topre Switch nur bedingt zum Spielen taugt ist natürlich quatsch. Ähnlich kennt man das ja schon vom Cherry MX Blue, der eignet sich ja laut aussage einiger "Fachmänner" nur zum Tippen...
Theoretisch hat jeder taktile Switch Nachteile beim Gaming, diese Nachteile existieren allerdings meiner Meinung nach nur in der Theorie und in der Praxis kann ich sie weder bestätigen noch nachvollziehen. Es gibt auch durchaus so einige glückliche Zocker mit taktilem Switch.

Was ich so unterschreiben würde ist die Sache mit den Variablen Switch's, diese sind wirklich nur bedingt für's Gaming geeignet. Gerade für W-A-S-D Spieler sind die nichts, es sei denn man verlagert alles auf E-S-D-F oder besser noch R-D-F-G hier hätte man genügend gleich harte Switch's auch rund um die Steuertasten zum Zocken.

Auch die Erklärungen zum KRO sind nicht ganz richtig, da werden mal wieder Key-Rollover und Key-Lockout durcheinander gewürfelt, wobei die angaben zur Realforce und deren 6KRO schon stimmen. 
Irgendwer hat doch hier im Forum mal was zum Thema KRO verfasst, ich komme nur nicht auf den Namen von dem Typ...


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Gewicht bei WASD leuchtet ja noch ein, das sie für alle die warum auch immer auf diese Tasten bestehen nicht so gut ist.
Das mit dem USB ist doch afiak falsche das ja mind eine gibt (noppoo Choc Mini) die NKEY Rollover hat!
Das mit dem Key Lockout und Roll Over kam mir auch etwas komisch vor, habe ich aber wohl nicht weiter beachtet weil die BW das auch so macht.


----------



## moparcrazy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Grundsätzlich limitiert USB auf 6KRO, es ist aber möglich dies mit Controller Tricks zu umgehen, die Tastatur wird quasi in mehrere Bereiche mit einem 6KRO aufgeteilt und diese Bereiche ergeben zusammen eben ein höheres KRO oder sogar ein NKRO. Die Qpad MK-85 macht das so, die Choc Mini, die Sidewinder x4 auch (allerdings nur mit 18KRO).


----------



## moparcrazy (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

 Ich war wohl etwas voreilig... Geekhack is back! geekhack - Index 
@evilass: Also den Link bitte wieder rein.


----------



## Skeksis (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

[Photos] White ISO Quick fire rapid with double shots. • deskthority

Hmm, wo hat er / sie denn die QWERTZ Quick Fire her? Ich find nix. Will auch son Ding.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gibt's nach wie vor nicht! Der hat wahrscheinlich aus einem Englischen ISO Layout mit den entsprechenden Keycaps ein QWERTZ gemacht.
SGK-4000-GKCC1-UK Cooler Master CM Keyboard QuickFire Rapid: Mechanical black cherry switches
Nicht von den Produktbildern täuschen lassen diese stimmen nicht mit dem UK Layout überein.

Schätze mal das man für das Geld was der Spaß gekostet hat locker eine Filco bekommt, das ganze lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach also nicht es sei denn man will was einzigartiges.


----------



## Skeksis (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Iso Grundgerüst reicht doch, unsereins hat ja mehr als genug Caps zu Hause rumfliegen xD


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Nur mal eben so am Rande:
War die Gigabyte Osmium Tastatur eigentlich hier innerhalb von PCGH ein Thema?
Ich habe grade mal in der c't geblättert und dort eine Kurzvorstellung gesehen.
Kurz: mechanisch, beleuchtet, Mädchen-Switches (aka MX-Reds) 
Guggt ihr >hier<


----------



## steve_gorden88 (29. Juli 2012)

Wieso Mädchen switches?


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Weil die keine Kraft brauchen und sich deshalb lasch und schwammig anfühlen. Sie werden gerne wegen ihrer mangelnden Präzision angeprangert (ungewollte Auslösungen und dergleichen) durch den zu weichen Druckpunkt, Tastenwiderstand oder wie auch immer man das nennen möchte...
Ja, ich weiß: die Bezeichnung ist sexistisch und deshalb meine Entschuldigung an alle weiblichen Leser - Es ist nicht wirklich frauenfeindlich gemeint.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (29. Juli 2012)

Das was du erwähnst wusste ich, aber die Überleitung zu den Mädchen erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn die Zahl an deinem Nick irgendwas mit deinem Geburtsdatum zu tun hat, dann könnte es damit zusammenhängen, dass du in einem Zeitalter der Euphemismen und Political Correctness aufgewachsen bist.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (29. Juli 2012)

Ja, die zahl hat was mit meinem geburtsjahr zu tun. 

Also für meine Freundin benötige ich in gewissen Situation schon Kraft und mit ihren gottgebenen "Werkzeugen" kann Sie sehr präzise umgehen, also das glatte Gegenteil von den cherry Mx red.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Vielleicht fehlt dem/der einen oder anderen auch einfach der nötige Humor... Der Red wird auch gerne mal als Pussy Black bezeichnet.
Wenn man allerdings eine Freundin hat die etwas kräftiger ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fällt es einem natürlich schwer diese Bezeichnungen nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## evilass (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Pussy Black - Die Bezeichnung kannte ich noch gar nicht 

Aber jetzt wieder BTT pls


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Juli 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:
			
		

> War die Gigabyte Osmium Tastatur eigentlich hier innerhalb von PCGH ein Thema?
> Ich habe grade mal in der c't geblättert und dort eine Kurzvorstellung gesehen.



Hatte ich noch nichts drüber gelesen, könnte auch sein das ich's überlesen habe. Ich würde da aber auch nicht den großen Wurf erwarten, ist eben nur ein Hersteller mehr der Geld wittert und auf der Welle mitschwimmt...


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Je mehr desto lustiger. 
Leider tuts die Gigabyte-Seite nicht vernünfig auf meinem Browser, der ist wohl zu rigide eingestellt - und da ich erstmal nix umstellen will,  komme ich nicht an die Specs - interessant wie immer wären die verfügbaren Layouts. Die setzt sich ja schon etwas vom üblichen Einerlei ab - nicht nur durch die Switches.


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Bisher gibt's auf der Seite keine angaben zu den verfügbaren Layouts. Die Produktbilder zeigen wie üblich QWERTY. Witzig sind zum teil die Spezifikationen: Weight 1500g ±10%, Cable length 2.0m ±10%. Die sind sich anscheinend nicht so sicher wie lang ihr Kabel ist oder wie schwer die Tastatur wird...


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ja... das mit der Kabellänge ist ja so, dass sie sich mit der Temperatur ändert.
Aber Gramm ist immer noch die Einheit für die Masse - und das die sich so ändert, dürfte einen Haufen Leute, allen voran Physiker, wirklich interessieren. Das Gewicht ändert sich hingegen schon - das ist abhängig vom Abstand zur Erde. 
Im Erdgeschoss ist sie schwerer als unter dem Dach. 

Wenn es Herstellungstoleranzen sind: So großzügig kenne ich sonst eigentlich nur Asus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ja... das mit der Kabellänge ist ja so, dass sie sich mit der Temperatur ändert.
> Aber Gramm ist immer noch die Einheit für die Masse - und das die sich so ändert, dürfte einen Haufen Leute, allen voran Physiker, wirklich interessieren. Das Gewicht ändert sich hingegen schon - das ist abhängig vom Abstand zur Erde.
> Im Erdgeschoss ist sie schwerer als unter dem Dach.
> 
> Wenn es Herstellungstoleranzen sind: So großzügig kenne ich sonst eigentlich nur Asus.


 
Das könnt auch daran liegen das sie sich noch nicht sicher sind wie viele Tasten sie auf die Tastatur machen!
Die haben halt auch ihr Gewicht!


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

lol... Ich denke mal, die Anzahl der Tasten haben die schon ausgewürfelt, aber nicht unbedingt die Art. Aber du bringst mich da auf was: Die Tastatur soll austauschbare Tastenkappen haben (ja gut, welche Tastatur hat das nicht - ist oft nur schwer von manchen Herstellern Ersatztasten zu bekommen), auch bei erleuchteten Tastaturen ist das nicht neu. Aber trotzdem, wenn gigabyte ein paar nette Alternativ-Caps für die eine oder andere Taste anbietet, wäre das Keyboard für manchen nicht uninteressant. Aber wahrscheinlich wirds wieder so eine 100$-Tastatur, die hier flockige 150 Euronen kostet.


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und natürlich ist auch wieder eine meiner Lieblings Mythen mit dabei: "18K Gold-plated Connector for Low Latency". 

Die Vergoldung der Stecker sorgt also für eine niedrige Latenz... Sicher hat eine Vergoldung ganz klar ihre Vorteile, irgendwelche Latenzwerte ändert sie hier aber mit Sicherheit nicht!
Gigabyte ist da aber auch in guter Gesellschaft, gibt etliche Hersteller die ihre Kunden derart für Dumm verkaufen wollen.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Steht da auch, worauf sich die Latenz bezieht?  Ich liebe vergoldete Stecker, auch im Audiobereich. Nicht weils besser klingt (lol.. ist auch son Witz), sondern weil die Cinch-Blechdinger nach einer gewissen Zeit des Herumoxidierens hinter den Geräten irgendwie vollkommen angelaufen und schmuddelig wirken. Bei den Goldies pustet man den Staub runter und die sehen fast aus wie neu.
Ähnliches gilt auch für USB-Stecker - aber eigentlich erhöht sich die Latenz - Higher Latency bis your plug looks very schmuddelig.


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Higher Latency bis your plug looks very schmuddelig.




Das wäre ja mal eine ehrliche aussage! Aber nein man bekommt nur schwammiges Marketing gesülze.


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wenn ein Stecker schlecht kontaktiert, weil er etwa nicht vergoldet und irgendwann oxidiert ist kann sich die Fehlerrate bei der Übertragung verschlechtern.

USB im von Tastaturen genutzten Interupt-Transfer Modus bietet ein Prüfsummenbasierendes Fehlerkorrekturverfahren, fehlerhafte Datenpakete werden erneut gesendet. *Theoretisch* wirkt sich eine hohe Fehlerrate jedoch negativ auf die Latenz aus, eben weil die Datenpakete wiederholt werden müssen.

Wir reden hier über eine Größenordnung <3ms.


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Preisfrage!: Was ist an einem "Vergoldeten" USB Stecker Vergoldet das bei einem "Normalen" USB Stecker nicht Vergoldet ist?

Bei richtiger Antwort gibt's ein "Gefällt mir"


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Eigentlich hab ich noch nie einen USB Stecker gesehen, bei dem die Kontakte nicht vergoldet waren, jedenfalls kann ich mich an keinen erinnern.

Bei manchen ist allerdings auch unsinnigerweise die Schirmung vergoldet.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Innenkontakte sind bei allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Steckern und Buchsen vergoldet - sogar bei meinem billigen Werbegeschenk-Usb-Stick. Und auf die kommt es an. Recht so, Superwip 
Aber für die internen Stecker, die bei Mainboards auf die USB-Pfostenleisten gesteckt werden, würde ich meine hand nicht ins Feuer legen.


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hmm, da kann ich Dir dann auch eigentlich kein "Gefällt mir" für geben. Ach komm Du bekommst trotzdem eins.

Genau das ist der unterschied! Die wichtigen Kontakte im Stecker sind immer Vergoldet. Wenn ein Hersteller aber von einem Vergoldeten USB Stecker oder Anschlüssen spricht ist zusätzlich der Kontakt der Schirmung Vergoldet. Das ist der Magische Trick der die Latenz reduzieren soll.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wieso kannst du Wip "eigentlich" keins geben - er hats doch getroffen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also wenn man es ja mal genau nimmt ist Gold eher ein schlechter Leiter, schützt halt nur gegen Oxidation. Da der Widerstand minimal steigt erhöht sich auch leicht die Latenz. Ergo erhöht die Vergoldung die Latenz und senkt sie nicht.
Das sind aber eher so geringe Werte das es nicht ins Gewicht fällt aber im Prinzip ist es so. Also ist die Aussage von Logitech definitiv falsch!


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



> Da der Widerstand minimal steigt erhöht sich auch leicht die Latenz.


 
Nein, nicht wirklich.



> Logitech


 
Logitech?


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mal abgesehen davon, das Gold kein schlechter Leiter an sich ist, sondern nur ein schlechterer  im Vergleich zu Silber oder Kupfer hat das nichts mit der Latenz zu tun ... Bei digitaler Übertragung spielt es so direkt keine Rolle. Entweder kommt das Signal durch oder nicht. Und die Level sind schon hoch genug um die dünne Goldschicht zu überwinden. 
Durch eine Widerstandssenkung wirds nicht besser. Nur durch echte Ausfälle wegen Kontaktschwierigkeiten kanns  zu Verzögerungen kommen - siehe Wip weiter oben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ja sorry meinte Gigabyte! Hab ja geschrieben das es nur Theoretisch so ist, in Wirklichkeit sind die Unterschiede so gering das man nix davon mit bekommt!


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du Wip "eigentlich" keins geben - er hats doch getroffen.


 Er hat ja auch eins bekommen, wenn auch mit leichten Vorbehalt. So ganz genau wusste er den unterschied nicht.



Superwip schrieb:


> Logitech?




Dafür gibt's gleich noch eins, ganz ohne Vorbehalt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, das Gold kein schlechter Leiter an sich ist, sondern nur ein schlechterer  im Vergleich zu Silber oder Kupfer hat das nichts mit der Latenz zu tun ... Bei digitaler Übertragung spielt es so direkt keine Rolle. Entweder kommt das Signal durch oder nicht. Und die Level sind schon hoch genug um die dünne Goldschicht zu überwinden.
> Durch eine Widerstandssenkung wirds nicht besser. Nur durch echte Ausfälle wegen Kontaktschwierigkeiten kanns  zu Verzögerungen kommen - siehe Wip weiter oben.


 
Öhm nö! Um so höher der Widerstand um so geringer ist der Pegel, also Verschlechterung des Signals und damit steigt auch die Latenz aber halt nur theoretisch. Ist wahrscheinlich so gering das man es selbst kaum messen kann.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@mopar: Dafür gibbet auch einen für dich. 

@hulk: Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Pegel so ausgelegt sind, dass sie bei gängiger Steckertechnologie (auch mit Gold - das ist ja mit eingerechnet) "durchkommen" - bewirkt die Verschlechterung der (analogen) Signalstärke erst einen Ausfall, wenn das Signal selbst aus dem Toleranzfenster herausfällt, also ein oder mehrere Bits nicht ankommen - die Qualität des Digitalsignals als solches bleibt bis dahin unverändert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Dafür gibbet auch einen für dich.


 
Du hast deinen Spaß heute, gelle!


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du hast deinen Spaß heute, gelle!



Ich bin grade was lahmarschig - das war auf Mopar gemünzt - aber jetzt hast du dir echt einen verdient!


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich hoffe doch *wir alle* haben Spaß?!


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Um so höher der Widerstand um so geringer ist  der Pegel, also Verschlechterung des Signals und damit steigt auch die  Latenz aber halt nur theoretisch.


Das was Du da umschreibst ist Analog ein Faktor hat aber Digital überhaupt keine Relevanz.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Wobei die heutige Digitaltechnik fast schon wieder analog ist.  Die klassischen graden Rechteckmuster, die man früher auf dem Oszi bewundern durfte, existieren praktisch nicht mehr - zumindest nicht bei den richtig hohen Takten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch *wir alle* haben Spaß?!
> 
> Das was Du da umschreibst ist Analog ein Faktor hat aber Digital überhaupt keine Relevanz.



Hmmm, im Prinzip hast natürlich recht aber um so schwächer das Signal um so näher kommt es an die Tolleranz gewisser Bauteile die das digi Signal verarbeiten. Und rein theoretisch könnte dann die Latenz steigen da das Signal nicht mehr so leicht zu verarbeiten ist.
Hehehehh liebe ich meine mecha das glaubt mir keiner nur aus dem Grund sauge ich mir was aus den Fingern um tippen zu können!


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hehehehh liebe ich meine mecha das glaubt mir keiner nur aus dem Grund sauge ich mir was aus den Fingern um tippen zu können!



Wieso, ist die neu?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wieso, ist die neu?


 
Hab mir am Samstag die QPAD MK-85 Pro Gamer gekauft mit brown Switches. Das Teil ist so Affen geil das glaubt mir keiner.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ach Samstach... ganz frisch... junge Liebe. Das ist ja soooo romantisch <schnief>.
Seine erst Mechanische vergisst man nie.
Ja, genieße es --- der Alltag holt euch schnell genug ein.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hab mir am Samstag die QPAD MK-85 Pro Gamer gekauft mit brown Switches. Das Teil ist so Affen geil das glaubt mir keiner.


 
Doch, ich glaub's dir! Hab sie ja selbst...  Ich bereue den Kauf auch kein bisschen, allerdings hast du mir eines voraus - du beherrschst 10 Finger Blind-Tippen, da hat man dann wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr Spaß als mit ner Rubberdome Tastenhacke.

Ich hoffe nur, dass diese Softtouch-Oberfläche nicht irgendwann Verschleißerscheinungen bekommt und die MK-85 dann gammelig aussehen lässt. Außerdem wären für mich selbst keine zusätzlichen Audio- und USB-Buchsen hinten dran von nöten gewesen, aber gut - lieber etwas zu viel als zu wenig Ausstattung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also da ich ja fast professionell BF3 zocke muss ich sagen das jetzt schon die Handballenauflage leicht speckig aus sieht, da ich wohl heftig schwitze beim gamen.
Der USB Hub ist super, hab da meinen micro Empfänger der G700 rein gestöbselt und im KH Ausgang steckt mein AKG K550. Nur der Mic Eingang ist net zu gebrauchen außer du schaltest die Beleuchtung ab!

edit: Ja das stimmt mit dem 10 Finger System, bin jetzt nur seit Samstag bestimmt 30% schneller geworden. Wenn ich mir noch angewöhne die Tasten nicht bis ins Bodenblech durch zu hämmern werd ich noch mal ein Stück schneller!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Irgendwo habe ich mal aufgeschnappt, dass man Mäuse und Festplatten nicht unbedingt an die Tastatur USB ports stecken sollte. Wenn deine G700 aber ohne Lags oder so funktioniert, ist's doch feini! 

Ich muss mir irgendwann auch noch mal das 10 Finger Tippen beibringen. Aber selbst so merkt man den Unterschied auch. Letztens musste ich an der abgeranzten 0815 Tastatur auf Arbeit eine Mail schreiben, da dachte ich unter jeden Taste klebt ein alter abgelutschter Kaugummi...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ach Samstach... ganz frisch... junge Liebe. Das ist ja soooo romantisch <schnief>.
> Seine erst Mechanische vergisst man nie.
> Ja, genieße es --- der Alltag holt euch schnell genug ein.


 
War das erste mal bei dir auch so?
Habs mir aber ganz anders vor gestellt, dachte die andern übertreiben immer als sie sagten "das es das Tollste auf der Welt ist". Aber hast du einmal von dieser Frucht genascht dann kannst du nie mehr davon lassen.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Noch ein Ione Clone:  Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 Blue Backlit Mechanical Keyboard
Und gleich noch einer, der ist zwar verkleidet aber die Gene sind klar zu erkennen: Neuer Tasten-Mechaniker: Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL im Test : Einführung und Überblick
Schönheit liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters, allerdings ist das Tesoro Ding ja nun wirklich richtig hässlich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Stimmt das Design ist nicht mein Geschmack aber die Space Taste gefällt mit besser als die von meiner QPAD!


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

BTW: Auf meine Anfrage hin wurde mitgeteilt, dass die Cherry G80 3000 hier angeblich browns verbaut hat... wäre ja ne günstige Alternative zu Qpad & Co: Cherry G80-3000 LQCDE-2 USB / PS/2 - Tastaturen - computeruniverse (Ich dachte eigentlich, dass es "clear"s sind.)
http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90218949/cherry-g80-3000-lqcde-2-usb/ps/2.asp#faq


----------



## Plextron (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich schwöre auf meine Professional S von DAS KEYBOARD!

Wer kein oldsql klicken möchte kann sie auch als silent bestellen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Plextron schrieb:


> Ich schwöre auf meine Professional S von DAS KEYBOARD!
> 
> Wer kein oldsql klicken möchte kann sie auch als silent bestellen


 
Alles Tastaturen ohne blues sind als silent zu bezeichnen, was sie ja auch oft von den Herstellern gemacht wird!


----------



## moparcrazy (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die DAS sind sehr gute Keyboards. Womit ich aber ein echtes Problem habe ist der Firmen Name...
Eine Amerikanische Firma nennt sich "DAS KEYBOARD". Warum nennen die sich nicht "THE KEYBOARD"? Ich vermute man möchte den Eindruck erwecken "Hier gibt es Deutsche Wertarbeit".
Die Qualität der DAS ist unbestritten hoch und benötigt solche Tricks eigentlich nicht.
Ich kaufe viele Amerikanische-,Deutsche-,Japanisch- und Sonnst-was-für-Produkte, aber ein Amerikanisches Keyboard das so tut als wäre es Deutsch kann ich einfach nicht kaufen!


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Na ja, meinst Du, dass dieser "Marketing-Trick" bei nicht-deutschsprachigen Interessenten zieht? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher... 
Davon abgesehen habe ich mir diese Frage aber auch schon gestellt 

BTW: Bringen O-Ringe eine spürbare Geräuschminderung? 
Und: Merkt man die beim normalen Tippen? 
Und2: Gibts Alternativen zu denen von WASD?


----------



## moparcrazy (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Könnte auch sein das man sich durch die Namensgebung nur absetzen möchte und dadurch einfach Interesse wecken will. Einen komischen Beigeschmack hat die Sache trotzdem für mich!

O-Ringe:
1. Ja, beim "bottom out".
2. Ich finde ja (Ich mag die nicht).
3. Gibt für O-Ringe auch immer mal wieder "group buys" auf geekhack.org .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Naja Made in Germany hat in der ganzen Welt einen äußerst guten Ruf, von daher macht das schon sinn!
Klar bringen O Ringe was aber nur wenn du dir nicht abgewöhnen kannst die Mecha Tasten bis ins Bodenblech zu Hämmern!
Was meinst du mit der Alternative zu WASD?
Gibt noch viele gute Hersteller wie QPAD!


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Danke!

Ich meine alternative Möglichkeiten, an O-Ringe zu kommen... habe die (zumindest speziell für mech. Tastaturen) bislang nur von WASD entdecken können.

Werde sowieso erst einmal meine MK50 mit den MX-Brown-Schaltern testen und dann entscheiden, ob ich welche brauche. Eigentlich möchte ich im gleichen Zuge auch richtiges 10-Finger-Tippen lernen und dazu gehört (für mich!?) auch, die Mechanik richtig zu nutzen, sprich eben nicht bis zum Anschlag durchzuhauen. - Und beim Zocken ist mir die Lautstärke eh egal, da hab ich ein Headset auf


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ach ich hab auf meiner QPAD auch die browns. Da sie zum Glück ne kleine Rückmeldung geben ab wann die Taste ausgelöst hat, lernst du es recht schnell die Taste früher los zu lassen!
Zum üben mit 10 Fingern zu schreiben gibts im iNet ne menge Tipp Trainer die sogar um sonst sind. Hab mich ca. 2004 auch vom 2-4 Fingersystem um gestellt.
Jetzt liebe ich es zu tippen ohne auf die tasten schauen zu müssen!


----------



## moparcrazy (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sehr gutes Gratis Programm: http://www.tipp10.com/de/download/


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach ich hab auf meiner QPAD auch die browns.  Da sie zum Glück ne kleine Rückmeldung geben ab wann die Taste ausgelöst  hat, lernst du es recht schnell die Taste früher los zu lassen!


Das denke ich auch, daher hab ich mir die braunen geholt. Ist halt anfangs sicher ne ordentliche Umstellung von ner Illuminated auf die MK  



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Gratis Programm: TIPP10 2.1.0 - Download | Tastschreiben Open Source Software


Dankeschön! Damit übe ich schon einige Zeit sporadisch, werde es aber mit der MK dann regelmäßig tun. Ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Spinal (21. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hi Leute,

ich besitze derzeit eine Black Widow Ultimate mit MX Blue und eine Ttesports Meka G1 mit MX Blacks.
Ich liebäugel ein wenig mit einer weiteren Tastatur mit MX Reds. Ob ich jemals eine kaufe weiß ich nicht, aber ein paar Infos wären toll. Ich habe gesehen, es gibt die CMStorm Quickfire und die QPad. Tastenbeleuchtung ist nett, aber kein Muss. Aber Optik spielt insgesamt eine Rolle.
Ich wechsel halt immer mal zwischen den Tastaturen und die MX Blacks sind mir dann doch schonmal etwas zu "hart".

Wie fühlen sich die Reds denn im vergleich zu den Blues oder Blacks an, hat da jemand Erfahrung? Also wenn es Blacks sind, die sich so leicht wie die Blues tippen lassen wäre das super. Aber ich habe schon oft gelesen, dass sie etwas zu leicht zu drücken sind. Vielleicht täuscht der nötige Druck bei den Blues etwas durch das taktile Feedback?

Gibt es auch eine Filco mit Reds? Oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen?

Wenn jemand was dazu sagen kann, wäre super.

bye
Spinal


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also die Reds sind leichtgängiger als blacks und blues. Hab gelesen das wohl einige sich mit den reds recht oft vertippe da sie sehr schnell auslösen.

Auf die Gefahr hin das @moparcrazy wieder total ausflippt, hardcore Gamer scheinen von dem schnellen Auslösung recht begeistert zu sein.
Ich bevorzuge browns die im Prinzip reds sind nur mit einem leichtem widerstand vor dem Auslösen. Also ne leichte Rückmeldung geben wann sie auslösen.
Was aber die persönlich am besten gefällt kann dir keiner sagen das  musst du selber testen!


----------



## moparcrazy (22. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Red's sind nicht schneller die sind nur leichter (weniger widerstand). Schnell ist nur die Verbreitung solcher falscher aussagen!

@Spinal: Hier eine Filco mit Red Switch im DE-Layout http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=988 Red's fühlen sich deutlich leichter als jeder andere Switch an.
Der Brown der genau wie der Red bei 45g auslöst fühlt sich durch den taktilen Bump mit 55g deutlich härter an, der Blue ist dann eben noch einmal härter als der Brown.


----------



## Spinal (22. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Danke euch beiden für die Infos und Links.
Die Ninja gefiel mir schon immer gut, aber der Preis ist sehr hoch. Vor allem hätte ich lieber eine mit Zahlenfeld. Aber als "Spielerei" werde ich sie mir vielleicht eines Tages kaufen, die ist einfach chic.
Ich denke, ich komme nicht drumrum die Elektronik Märkte abzuklappern und zu hoffen, das zumindest eine Corsair Tastatur mit Reds zum tippeln gibt. Bisher habe ich keine gesehen.
Denn wenn die REDs sich nochmal deutlich leichter anfühle als die Blues, dann sind die mir vermutlich zu krass. Gibt es keinen non-tactile Switch der zwischen Reds und Blacks liegt?

bye
Spinal


----------



## moparcrazy (22. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Da kenne ich keinen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Die Red's sind nicht schneller die sind nur leichter (weniger widerstand). Schnell ist nur die Verbreitung solcher falscher aussagen!
> 
> @Spinal: Hier eine Filco mit Red Switch im DE-Layout The Keyboard Company's FKBN88MRL/GRFB2 - German Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Soft Linear Action, Keyboard Red's fühlen sich deutlich leichter als jeder andere Switch an.
> Der Brown der genau wie der Red bei 45g auslöst fühlt sich durch den taktilen Bump mit 55g deutlich härter an, der Blue ist dann eben noch einmal härter als der Brown.


 
Dadurch das reds leichter zu drücken sind, sind sie auch schneller als zum Beispiel blacks.


----------



## turbosnake (23. August 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch das reds leichter zu drücken sind, sind sie auch schneller als zum Beispiel blacks.


Nur wenn die Kraft gleich ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur wenn die Kraft gleich ist.


 
Jap genau so ist es! Bei gleicher Kraft sind die reds schneller als die Blacks, blues und browns. Also für Hardcore Gamer die Beste Wahl!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich finde für mich die browns als besser obwohl sie rein theoretisch "langsamer" sind. Das persönliche Wohlgefühl beim zocken darf man auch nicht ganz außer acht lassen, denke ich!


----------



## turbosnake (23. August 2012)

Es gibt keine langsamen oder schnelle Switches!
Es ist nur wichtig welche Kraft auf den Switch einwirkt.


----------



## Skeksis (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dadurch das reds leichter zu drücken sind, sind sie auch schneller als zum Beispiel blacks.




Dadurch dass Reds leichter zu drücken sind, sind sie leichter zu drücken. Sonst aber auch nix. Deine Physikanalogie mag blumig schön sein, ist aber a. ein Stohmann und b. der völlig falsche Kontext.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt keine langsamen oder schnelle Switches!
> Es ist nur wichtig welche Kraft auf den Switch einwirkt.


 
Bei gleicher Kraft gibts doch Unterschiede. Ich denke die meisten User benutzen immer den gleichen Druck. Aber selbst wenn du "bewusst" mehr Druck ausübst macht es dich langsamer!
Wie gesagt das ist natürlich alles rein Theoretisch, Mathematisch, Physikalisch. Was davon in der Realität über bleibt ist ne ganz andere Frage!


----------



## Skeksis (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Genau, wir benutzen alle den gleichen Druck. Und der wird genauso für Blacks wie für Reds ausreichen. Also die gleichen Schlagzahlen abwerfen, egal welcher Switch es ist. Es sei denn, der Finger ermüdet. Was evtl. bei Blacks sein könnte. Glaub ich aber nur in den seltensten Fällen dran.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ein Theoretiker ist auf dem Papier zu großartigen Leistungen fähig, in der Praxis sind sie meist die größten Versager... Das gleiche gilt für Deine Theorie vom schnellen Switch!
Du erweckst da bei unwissenden den Eindruck das man mit Red's schneller ist und dies ist einfach falsch.
Der Kraftaufwand der ausgeübt werden muss um einen Red oder Black auszulösen ist in beiden fällen so gering das er niemanden in irgendeiner Form bremst!
Bei länger andauernder Nutzung ist es möglich das der Black als anstrengend empfunden wird Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit hat das aber nicht.
Der einzige Faktor der hier einen signifikanten unterschied macht ist Deine Reaktionszeit!

Und hier mal zur Erinnerung Dein Post vom 27.07.2012 :


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So da meine alte ehrwürdige G15 in die Jahre  gekommen ist, werd ich mir morgen wohl die QPAD MK-85 kaufen. Ich  überlege aber immer noch ob die red oder die brown.  Bin zocker aber  auch Anhänger des Zehnfinger blind tippens! Ich glaub zum gamen, (BF3)  wäre wohl die red besser und zum schreiben die brown, ich weiß echt  nicht was ich machen soll??


Und in der zeit bist Du zum Mecha-Experten gereift? Respekt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich denke doch das man mit reds einfach schneller ist! Wenn meinetwegen auch nur ne 1000stel Sekunde ist. Bei extrem schnellen EgoShotern wie BF3 kann es über tod oder leben entscheiden. Ist nicht das erste mal das ich um die Ecke gehe und einen Gegner sehe. 
Hab dann das Zusammentreffen mit 1% Lebensenergie überlebt, was vielleicht eine Kugel mehr von mir ausgemacht hat. Wer mit reds umgehen kann, ich kanns nicht, der hat einen Vorteil. 
Wie groß der jetzt ist, kann man schwer definieren aber er ist vorhanden. Da lass ich mich auch nicht überzeugen. Vorallem wenn man ständig von einem gewissen User beleidigt wird nur weil man nicht seiner Meinung ist!


----------



## Pokerclock (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Meine Herren, ich bitte darum persönliche Angriffe zu unterlassen. Bleibt bitte sachlich und beim Thema.

*B2T*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



> Und in der zeit bist Du zum Mecha-Experten gereift? Respekt!


Jap bin ich, lehrne sehr schnell. Wie du in diesem Beitrag von mir siehst hab ich in einem Tag mir die Grundlagen des BB Codes angeeignet und konnte Usern helfen die sich schon viel länger damit befassen!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...rung-fuer-die-rangliste-kleines-tutorial.html
Was ich damit sagen will ist, das ich vorher nachdenke bevor ich schreibe und Themen gründlich erforsche wenn mich ein interessiert.

*REDS Switsches sind Physikalisch schneller!!!!!!!*
Wie sehr das ein User für sich nutzen kann und ob überhaupt liegt bei jedem selbst!


----------



## turbosnake (23. August 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> REDS Switsches sind Physikalisch schneller!!!!!


Nein!!!!!!!!!!
Sie sind leichter auszulösen, aber deswegen nicht schneller!


----------



## moparcrazy (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

@hulkhardy1: Was drei deutlich erfahrenere User verneinen! Aber wer nicht dazulernen will der braucht es ja auch nicht...
Da ist bei Dir eben der Red der schnellste. Prima.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein!!!!!!!!!!
> Sie sind leichter auszulösen, aber deswegen nicht schneller!


 
Aus Physikalischer Sicht oder Mathematischer sind sie schneller, das ist alles was ich dazu sagen kann. Man könnte sogar den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil berechnen!
Da die Kraft bekannt ist die man braucht für jeden verschieden Switsch bräuchte man noch die Kraft des Fingers! Hast du beide Daten kannst du die Zeit berechnen vom Druck des Switsches bis zum Auslösen!
Da bei den blacks zum Beispiel die Kraft höher ist die benötigt wird, wird auch mehr Zeit benötigt!

Immer davon ausgegangen das der Fingerdruck gleich bleibt.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die eher entscheidenden Faktoren für "Geschwindigkeit" sind hier Wegstrecke bis zum auslösen und Zeit. Die Kraft ist hier nicht die entscheidende Größe!


----------



## Skeksis (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ok, nach deiner Gleichung: Der Druck der Finger der aufgebaut wird, ist immer gleich groß. Und dabei mehr als ausreichend um jeden Switch mühelos gegen Boden zu bewegen. Also ist die Kraft die benötigt wird um den Switch zu triggern unerheblich, da immer auf min 100% der benötigten Kraft. Limitierender Faktor ist nicht die Kraft die mein Finger aufbauen kann, sondern die Geschwindigkeit. Und die ist, solange der Switch meine Kraft nicht überfordert (was kein Switch der Welt kann, da alleine die Geschwindigkeit meiner Finger ausreicht um zu triggern), immer gleich. 

Somit: Da die Geschwindigkeit mit der ich tippen kann immer gleich bleibt und der Weg immer gleich ist: Jeder Switch ist gleich schnell.

Du vergleichst halt gerade über Seiten hinweg Sachen miteinander die nix miteinander zu tun haben.

Mach mal ein Experiment. Nimm mal deinen linken Ringfinger. Leg ihn auf die "1". Hämmer drauf los. Du kommst nun auf einen bestimmten Wert an Wiederholungen. Sagen wir einfach mal 5/ sec. (Vollkommen egal ob realistisch oder nicht).

Dann nimm eine andere Tastatur. Mach das gleiche. Leg den Finger auf die "1" und gib dem Ding saures. Du wirst wieder auf die gleichen 5Anschläge /sec. Mit der gleichen Kraft obendrein.

Solange die Kraft die du aufwendest um eine Taste anzuschlagen ausreichend ist um diese Taste immer mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit zu Boden zu drücken und deine Finger dabei gleich schnell sind, wird sich daran niemals etwas ändern.

Die Maßstäbe die du ansetzt sind einfach die Falschen. Dein Finger wird jedesmal mit meheren hundert Gramm die Taste betätigen. Diese braucht aber nie und nimmer mehre hundert Gramm um getriggert zu werden. Somit ist das was du da schreibst auf dem Papier ne hübsche Nummer hat aber mit der Realität so wenig zu tun wie ein Fisch mit Bergsteigen.

Kurzum: Es gibt keinen "schnelleren" oder langsameren Switch, sondern nur welche die dem subjektiven Gefallen nach besser oder schlechter sind. Und so leids mit tut, solange du nicht mehrere Switches probiert hast, kannst du das aufgrund mangelnder Praxis nicht beurteilen. Die Unterschiede zwischen Switches sind so marginal, dass im Eifer des Gefechts keinerlei Unterschiede existieren. 

Mehr sag ich dazu aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Die eher entscheidenden Faktoren für "Geschwindigkeit" sind hier Wegstrecke bis zum auslösen und Zeit. Die Kraft ist hier nicht die entscheidende Größe!


 
Das ist ja der Matte Fehl des Tages!!!!

Um die Zeit zu berechnen die du brauchst vom Fingerdruck bis zu auslösen benötigst du die Kraft und den Weg!!!!!!


----------



## moparcrazy (23. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Rechne Du mal schön weiter... Ich bin zu Dir und dem Thema dann auch raus.

B2T

Die Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid ist jetzt im DE-Layout bei einigen Händlern erhältlich: http://geizhals.de/824298 Und hier der erste Thread dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ahrungsbericht-cm-storm-quick-fire-rapid.html


----------



## stimpi2k4 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Als ich gestern bei MM war, hatten die nur die Razor BlackWidow. 
Habe ich direkt mal getestet und war begeistert. Die hat bei MM 115€ gekostet, allerdings würde ich gerne mal mehrere unterschiedliche testen.
Ich würde mir ungerne eine Bestellen, wenn ich die nicht vorher mal getippt habe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also bei mir in Mannheim bei Arlt hatten sie blues, browns und reds da! Die sind recht hilfsbereit wenn du sagst das du die verschiedenen Switsches mal ausprobieren möchtest.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Auswahl ist bei ARLT erstaunlich gut, leider sind die Filialen auf den süddeutschen Raum beschränkt. Düsseldorf - Mannheim sind 286km die fährt man nicht mal eben...

@stimpi2k4: Dir wird bei aktueller Marktlage nichts anderes übrigbleiben als ein oder mehrere Board's zu bestellen und bei nicht gefallen wieder zurückzuschicken. Wobei Du meist auf den Versandkosten sitzenbleibst.


----------



## Spinal (25. August 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich war heute auf der Suche nach MX Reds zum Probetippeln. Hatte auf eine Corsair gehofft und leider nicht gefunden. Aber unser Media Markt ist erstaunlich gut sortiert. Es gab die Razer Black Widow, RResprot Meka G1 (schwarz und weiß) und die Meka G Unit. Das ist einmal MX Blue und dreimal MX Black.
Was mich gewundert hat, im Laden kamen mir die Tasten deutlich leichter vor, als bei mir zu hause :/

Vermutlich werde ich irgendwann die Filco Ninja holen. Habe mich einfach verliebt 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Spinal (8. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich habe es getan 
Bzw. mein Bruder. Der hat sie mir nämlich geschenkt  Die Filco Tenkeyless Ninja mit MX Reds.
Also ich finde die Reds voll in Ordnung und nicht zu leicht. Der Unterschied zu den Blacks ist nicht soooo groß wie ich dachte. Zumindest bisher. Aber an Tenkeyless muss ich mich noch gewöhnen 
Ansonsten macht die Filco einen sehr soliden Eindruck. Super Teil. Die Keycaps sind allerdings sehr rau  In der Packung waren noch zwei "Ninja" Style Windows Tasten und ein ein Keypuller.Dazu habe ich mir noch WASD-Tasten in verschiedenen Farben geholt, da ich ja normalerweise mit Pfeiltasten gespielt habe und mich nun umgewöhnen will bzw. muss 

Übrigens, der K&M Elektronic in Köln hat die Corsair K60 und K90 zum anfassen da. Wer also mal in Köln ist und MX Blues, Blacks und Reds testen will muss zum Mediamarkt in die Hohe Str. und danach zum K&M zwischen Zülpicher und Barbarossa Platz 

Noch was am Rande, weiß jemand wie ich Keycaps wiede sauber kriege? Die Beschriftung der Caps von meiner Meka G1 sind schon etwas bräunlich. Als ich die im Mediamarkt gesehen habe, so perlweiß, das sieht schon besser aus 

Noch etwas zur Keyboard Company. Ich habe mit Royal Mail schicken lassen. Das hat über eine Woche gedauert und das Tracking funktionierte nicht richtig. Ausgeliefert wurde bei mir mit DHL. Ich habe allerdings auch gelesen, dass auch GLS genutzt wird. Weil es bei mir ohne funktionierendes Tracking etwas Verwirrung gab, habe ich die Keyboard Company angeschrieben und binnen 30 Minuten eine Antwort erhalten. Auch in weiteren Mails gab es immer sehr netten und hilfreichen Support. Unterm Strich finde ich den Laden echt prima, allerdings war der Versand mit Royal Mail bei mir etwas beschwerlich, aber nicht unzuverlässig. Die anderen Versandarten sind zudem recht teuer.

bye
Spinal


----------



## moparcrazy (8. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Keycaps der Meka G1 sind Pad-Printed die verfärben sich eigentlich nicht... Kannst Du davon mal ein Bild machen?

Zum Versand: Hatte schon mehrere Lieferungen mit der Royal Mail aus England, im schnitt waren es bei mir 3 Tage.
Du müsstest mal aus dem "richtigen" Ausland bestellen... Spitzenreiter ist da bei mir PureTrak aus den USA mit 7 Wochen! Dagegen wurde eine KBC Poker nach 3 Tagen aus Hongkong geliefert.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (10. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Oh ja, da kann ich ein Lied von mitsingen. Zwar war keine Tastatur in dem Paket, das ich aus Kalifornien bekommen sollte, jedoch hat die Ware ca. 2,5 Monate gebraucht, bis sie bei mir war. Paketverfolgung gab es auch nur die ersten Tage bis Los Angeles, danach war Funkstille. Da war der Paketbote wohl mit seinem Kanu hinter dem Panama-Kanal falsch abgebogen...

Nebenbei: Razers neue Modelle gibt es immer noch nicht im freien Handel, oder? Bisher finde ich die nur in deren eigenen Onlineshop und finde die Preise da etwas übertrieben (besonders die 1:1-Umrechnung von Dollar in Euro, wenngleich nicht unüblich).


----------



## Spinal (10. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Also ich finde eine Woche Versand auch nicht schlimm, wollte die Erfahrung nur posten, falls jemand mal dort bestellt und sich wundert. 

So sieht meine Meka G1 aus. Die Q-Taste ist weiß, der Rest eher bräunlich. Ich habe noch nie mit Keycaps Probleme gehabt, zb. das sich die Beschriftung ablöst oder so. Die Meka G1 ist die Erste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bye
Spinal


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (10. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kurios, dass einzig die Q-Taste noch weiß ist. Mal doof gefragt: Wann wurden die Tasten das letzte Mal gereinigt? Wenn das einfach nur Dreck und Schweiß der letzten Jahre ist könntest Du die Kappen mal alle entfernen und z.B. im Wäschenetz in der Waschmaschine reinigen. Oder von Hand im Waschbecken. Normales Waschmittel sollte reichen, ebenso (vielleicht eingeschränkt) Spülmittel. Wenn Du Zugang dazu hast könntest Du auch ein Ultraschallbad nutzen, damit kriegst Du so ziemlich alle Verunreinigungen ab.
Sollte es im Übrigen nur daran liegen, dass die weiße Farbe durch Licht gealtert ist, wird es mit der Reinigung wohl nichts. Eventuell gibt es noch chemische Bleichmittel, die helfen könnten, die dann aber auch die restliche Taste betreffen würden (und mitunter nicht mehr gesund sind).


----------



## Spinal (10. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ja, ich finde es auch komisch. Reinigen habe ich heute mal mit einer Taste versucht, aber keinen Erfolg gehabt. Wahrscheinlich ist die Beschriftung wirklich hinüber. Auch glänzen einige tasten schon stark, dabei ist die Tastatur gar nicht so alt. Sechs Monate vielleicht. Also für den Preis enttäuschend, eine Steelseries 6gv2 kostet weniger und sollte mit den gelaserten Keycaps auch besser halten. Die Tasten meiner Black Widow ultimate sehen aus wie neu. Allerdings sind dort zwei Beschriftungen schief, das T und die 2 auf dem Nummernpad.
Für eine Tastatur mit Doubleshots würde ich auch 40 Euro mehr ausgeben und es wäre ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

bye
Spinal


----------



## moparcrazy (10. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Obwohl auf den Bildern nicht gerade viel zu erkennen ist würde ich auf Verschleiß Tippen. Sieht für mich echt abgearbeitet aus, das wäre allerdings nach 6 Monaten recht früh! Schreib die Jungs mal an und schau was die dazu sagen.


----------



## Skeksis (13. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hat einer von euch eigentlich Erfahrung mit der Nopoo Choc Mini oder mit der KBT Race 75%? Gerade 2tere reizt mich massiv. Zumal ich ja irgendwann eh einfach mal mit dem US Layout anfangen muss.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Kenne da nur die Infos aus dem Netz, finde beide aber auch nicht sooo toll. Bei der Nopoo stört mich das NKRO über USB, das ja immer mit Nachteilen erkauft wird. Auch die Beschriftung (verwendeter Schriftsatz und Farbgebung) und Branding gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. Die KBT gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut nur hat diese leider keine Platte verbaut, sonnst hätte ich da wohl auch schon zugeschlagen. Für mich gehören beide in die Kategorie Witziges Spielzeug genau wie meine KBC Poker.


----------



## Nocci (18. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch eigentlich Erfahrung mit der Nopoo Choc Mini oder mit der KBT Race 75%? Gerade 2tere reizt mich massiv. Zumal ich ja irgendwann eh einfach mal mit dem US Layout anfangen muss.


 
Jo ich hab 'ne Choc Mini mit Brown Switches.

Was für Erfahrungen interessieren dich denn konkret?

Verarbeitung bzw Gefühl der Wertigkeit würde ich recht hoch ansetzen, wenn ich meine Filco & Cherry G80 zum Vergleich nehme, würde ich sie dazwischen ansiedeln, evtl etwas näher an der Filco.
Was mir auch sehr gut gefällt ist die Switch Lock Funktion, also dass man die Funktionen der Strg und Caps Lock Tasten vertauschen kann. Das benutze ich immer beim SC2 zocken, wofür sie meine Lieblingstastatur ist. Ich denke SC2 im Hinterkopf ist auch der Hauptgrund, warum ich sie mir damals angeschafft hab, ich wollte einfach etwas wo die F Tasten nicht so verdammt weit weg sind.


----------



## Skeksis (20. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Bei mir sind es MMOs wegen denen ich die F-Tasten gerne näher an den Zahlen hätte. Bei der Choc gefällt mir das Branding überhaupt nicht. Aber vllt. leg ich mir ja ne Race 75% mit MX Milk White zu, der Switch reizt mich irgendwie sehr.


----------



## Superwip (21. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich hab heute mal wieder einen richtigen Dino ausgegraben...

Eine alte Datacomp Electronics Tastatur mit Futaba Schaltern aus dem Jahr 1988. Leider wurde das PS/2 Kabel durchtrennt, ich bin daher noch nicht dazugekommen sie auszuprobieren. Durch ihr QWERTZ Layout dürfte sie sehr selten sein, Datacomp hat zumindest damals nur wenige Tastaturen für den Europäischen Markt gefertigt.

Die Futaba Schalter sind taktil und etwas leichtgängiger als Buckling Springs, ähnlich den blauen Cherry MX. Sie klicken auch, erstaunlicherweise beim loslassen lauter als beim drücken. Die Tastenkappen sind leider nicht sehr hochwertig, sie sind lediglich bedruckt, im Lauf der Jahrzehnte haben einige der Tasten etwas Farbe verloren. Sie sind auch nicht sehr dick und auch mechanisch scheinen sie nur begrenzt belastbar zu sein, bei der "P" Taste ist die Befestigung halb abgebrochen, ich musste sie provisorisch kleben; Ersatz ist leider schwer zu bekommen, die Produktion der Futaba Schalter wurde vor über einem Jahrzehnt eingestellt. Die Pfeile der Pfeiltasten sind deutlich größer als bei üblichen Tastaturen, außerdem sind die Tasten trotz deutschem Layout Englisch beschriftet.

Allgemein ist die Tastatur leider ziemlich mitgenommen. Abgesehen von dem abgeschnittenen Kabel sind auch die Standfüße beschädigt, insbesondere ist einer der ausklappbaren Standfüße zum steileren anwinkeln der Tastatur abgebrochen, auch das Gehäuse hat eine Bruchstelle.

Die Tastatur besitzt auch einen mysteriösen Schalter, der in der Mitte der Platine angelötet ist, seine Funktion ist mir derzeit noch nicht bekannt.

Jetzt hab ich schon zwei Steinzeit Mechas ohne Windowstasten 

Hoffentlich funktioniert sie wenigstens noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ist ja ein nettes Teil, das Du da ausgegraben hast. 

Der Schalter scheint ja, wenn ich das auf den Bildern richtig sehe, mit dem Kondensator (im 4. Bild der in der linken Aussparung rechts neben dem IC) verbunden zu sein. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der damit gegen Masse geschaltet werden kann oder so, das würde zumindest technisch Sinn machen. Was das aber genau bringt, muss ich Deiner Neugier überlassen. ^^
Hast Du vor, die Kiste nochmal auf Vordermann zu bringen? Casemods gibts ja viele, Keyboardmods wohl noch nicht. 

Stichwort Füße: Meine Tastatur hat Moosgummi-Füße bekommen. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, steht rutschfester und ist weniger laut, da von der Tischplatte entkoppelt.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und sie steigt und steigt! Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless MX Black Mechanische Tastatur | eBay
Noch ein Grund sich eine Mecha(Filco) zuzulegen, die sind quasi wie eine Bank.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund sich eine Mecha(Filco) zuzulegen, die sind quasi wie eine Bank.


 Dann kann ich mich schon als halb-Schweizer fühlen. Habe nun mal _zwei_ auf der Bank -öhm- den Schreibtischen.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

3...2...1...(nicht)Meins. Glückwunsch dem neuen Besitzer der Filco! 121€ + Versand.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Und _wieder_ ein _glücklicher_ Filco'aner mehr!


----------



## Superwip (24. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Was genau ist eigentlich so toll an der Filco?

-Sie ist auch nur mit "Wasser" gekocht (Cherry MX)
-Sie hat keine "besonderen" Features, weder Extratasten noch Beleuchtung
-Sie ist, vor allem mit QWERTZ teuer und schwer zu bekommen

Schlecht ist sie sicher nicht aber warum dieser "Hype"?

Will man eine (mechanische) Tastatur als "Geldanlage" nutzen so sind naturgemäß Modelle am besten geeignet, die einzigartige Features besitzen und schwer verfügbar und/oder nicht lange am Markt sind; Extrembeispiele wären etwa die Optimus Maximus (~ +100% seit Markteinführung 2007) oder die IBM Model M15 (~ +1000% seit Markteinführung 1994... fast so gut wie Apple Aktien )


----------



## Spinal (24. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich denke da spielen einige Sachen eine Rolle. Zum einen das sie eben so schwer erhältlich ist. Ausserdem ist sie sehr hochwertig. Die meisten mechanischen Gamer Tastaturen sind vom Design her sehr verspielt, was nicht Jedermanns Sache ist. Für die Filco kann man auch problemlos Ersatzteile wie Stabilisatoren oder Füße ordern.

Ich denke die hohe Qualität, das schlichte Design und natürlich auch die Seltenheit in Deutschland sind maßgeblich. Zudem gibt es sie in mehreren Ausführungen, ganz ohne Namenszusatz wie Stealth oder Silent. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die Tastaturen auch schon was länger als die meisten anderen "Gaming Tastaturen".

bye
Spinal


----------



## moparcrazy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was genau ist eigentlich so toll an der Filco?


Für 121,50€ + Versand hättest Du das vielleicht herausfinden können.



Superwip schrieb:


> Will man eine (mechanische) Tastatur als "Geldanlage" nutzen...


 Das will ja auch keiner wirklich, hier ging es eher darum wie wertstabil eine Filco ist. Das ganze kann ja mal einer mit ner 1 Jahr alten Qpad oder noch besser ner G19 versuchen...


----------



## xSunshin3x (25. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Soweit mein Gedächtnis mich nicht täuscht, gab es hier mal eine Diskussion über den Qpad Support? Ist schon einige Monate her. Damals wurde kritisiert, dass RMAs etc sehr sehr lange dauern.
Dazu möchte ich kurz etwas schreiben.
Letzten Donnerstag Abend ist der linke Standfuß meiner MK-50 abgekracht. Gleich geklebt, aber Freitag morgens die Ernüchterung: Hält mit Kleber nicht!!!
Also direkt Freitags ne englische Mail an den Support hoch nach Schweden geschickt, Bild mit rein und gut war. Montag Mittag kam die freundliche Mail, dass das Zusenden eines Ersatzteils kein Problem wäre. Der nette Herr bräuchte nur noch meine Adresse. Also geantwortet. Heute kam dann die Mail, dass mit dem Versand soweit alles klar geht und dass sie heute (oder morgen) losgeschickt werde. Der Herr vom Support beschrieb sogar die Verpackung, in welcher das Ersatzteil geliefert wird. Mal sehen wann das Teil ankommt.
Aufjeden Fall fand' ich den Support 1A und kann, wie damals vor einigen Monaten andere User, keine Kritik üben!


edit// gerade mal gestöbert. Mein Post bezog sich auf die #902ff


----------



## Superwip (27. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So... ich hab nun ein PS/2 Kabel für die Datacomp besorgt allerdings stellt sich die Frage, wie die Belegung ist.

Hier das Originalkabel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das fette schwarze ist jedenfalls die Schirmung... der Rest ist mir nicht ganz klar... meine Vermutung:

Schwarz (dünn): Masse
Rot: DATA
Gelb: CLK
Grün: +5V

Seid ihr anderer Meinung?


----------



## Spinal (27. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hmm.... ich würde ja raten:
rot ist +5V
grün ist Takt
gelb ist Data
schwarz ist Masse

Aber ansonsten wirst du wohl etwas rumprobieren müssen 
Ich weiß nicht ob so eine Tastatur anfällig für eine Fehlbelegung ist, also wenn du zb. +5V an data legst 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Superwip (27. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Das neue Kabel hat jedenfalls folgende Farben:

Schwarz: Masse (Schirmung)
Grau: Masse
Rot: DATA
Gelb: CLK
Braun: +5V

PS/2 ist soweit ich weiß ziemlich anfällig für eine Fehlbelegung, verwechselt man etwa +5V mit CLK kann man den Controller leicht grillen. Leider scheinen die Farben (dennoch) nicht standardisiert zu sein.

Ich werde mir die Platine nochmal genauer ansehen, vielleicht kann man ja was erkennen.


----------



## Spinal (27. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Hast du mal nach einem Schaltplan gegoogelt? Oder vielleicht kann man an dem Controller sehen, welcher Eingang wo dran geht. Das wichtigste ist ja zu wissen, wo die 5V hinmüssen. Wenn man weiß, welches Kabel an den VCC des Controller geht, müsste das doch die 5V Leitung sein, oder?
Ausserdem scheinen die oberen Kabel (grün und gelb?) an dieses silberne Ding zu gehen, das könnte ein Quarz sein und mit dem Takt zu tun haben. Leider sind die Bilder nicht besonders gut, aber du hast ja alles vor dir 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Superwip (27. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

So... Rot und Gelb sind auf jeden Fall Data _oder_ CLK, da sie direkt mit einem 4k7 Widerstand (zu Grün) verbunden sind.

Grün ist 5V, da es mit der anderen Seite beider 4k7 Widerstände verbunden ist, Schwarz ist wie erwartet offensichtlich die Masse.

Es gibt also nurnoch bei Gelb und Rot eine gewisse Unsicherheit, beim Vertauschen von DATA und CLK kann man aber nicht viel kaputtmachen also werde ich es einfach testen....

...Edit:
Ich hab es beim ersten Versuch natürlich falsch herum angeschlossen 

Ein Bauteil wäre mir daraufhin auch (fast) abgeraucht; sie funktioniert jedenfalls leider nicht (mehr)


----------



## xSunshin3x (27. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Gerade von der Arbeit heimgekommen. Und was liegt im Briefkasten? Ersatzteile aus Schweden!! Dienstag versendet, heute da. Sogar gleich 2 Standfüße, obwohl nur einer kaputt war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann kommt mir noch einer mit "Der Support von QPad wäre schlecht"


----------



## moparcrazy (27. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Ist ja schön das Du so schnell die Ersatzteile bekommen hast... ein "guter" Support beschränkt sich aber nicht auf das allein!
War übrigens recht clever den Schwedischen Support anzuschreiben, würde wetten das der DE Support anders reagiert hätte (wenn überhaupt).

Ich bleibe dabei: Der Qpad Support (gilt leider auch für Schweden) gehört zu den schlechtesten mit denen ich jemals Kontakt hatte. 

@Superwip: Autsch, schade um das schöne Teil.


----------



## xSunshin3x (27. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ist ja schön das Du so schnell die Ersatzteile bekommen hast... ein "guter" Support beschränkt sich aber nicht auf das allein!
> War übrigens recht clever den Schwedischen Support anzuschreiben, würde wetten das der DE Support anders reagiert hätte (wenn überhaupt).
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei: Der Qpad Support (gilt leider auch für Schweden) ist einer der schlechtesten mit denen ich jemals Kontakt hatte.


 
Das stimmt natürlich. Guter Support definiert sich auch noch durch andere Sachen. In Punkto schneller E-Mail-Verkehr und Rückmeldung waren die aber m.M.n. echt flott, auch wenn es scheinbar in der Vergangenheit anders ausgesehen hatte. Kenn' deren interne Abläufe/Strukturen nicht und kann jetzt logischerweise nicht sagen, ob das damals die Ausnahme war oder ob mein Fall jetzt die Ausnahme ist oder ob sie generell umstrukturiert haben.

Ja wahrscheinlich hast du Recht mit dem DE-Support. Kenne da noch andere Hersteller, die da schlampig arbeiten...


----------



## moparcrazy (27. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Immerhin sind die recht ehrlich, welcher Hersteller sonnst würde freiwillig zugeben das sie überhaupt nicht wissen wie die Keycaps ihrer Beleuchteten Tastaturen hergestellt werden...


----------



## Superwip (28. September 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



> @Superwip: Autsch, schade um das schöne Teil.


 
Der Schaden sollte nicht irreperabel sein, vorerst war es das aber wohl mal wirklich dringend brauche ich die Tastatur ja nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mir sind ja vor einiger Zeit die beiden weißen Halter der Leertaste raus geflogen.
Wie bekomme ich die da nochmal rein?


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Oktober 2012)

Hier nochmal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ht-mechanische-tastaturen-90.html#post4227402


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

IBM Model M 1391401(1987) und sie funtzt wie am ersten Tag...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Sehr schön, 1391401 aus dem Jahr 1987. 

Älter als meine... und sauberer 

Leider QWERTY.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mist, ich wollte eigentlich mit IHR im Bilder Thread landen... aber gut hier passt sie ja auch rein.

Was heißt hier "Leider"?Das müsste heißen "Jaaaa QWERTY"!


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Na jedem das seine...


----------



## Skeksis (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Oh Mann, ich bin so unentschlossen:

Ich hab für mich beschlossen, dass TKL noch nicht Ende der Fahnenstange ist und ich gerne ein noch kleineres Keyboard hätte. Da man ja fleißiger GH Leser ist stellen sich einem dann doch einige Fragen:

KBT Pure oder Race?

Gerade in Games habe ich auf den FTasten immer Keybindings, da ich nicht allzu gerne mit Modifiern spiele. Wie schnell man sich da wohl umgewöhnen kann? Ist der Schritt von ISO auf ANSI so groß? Wie sind die Dinger von der Verarbeitung? Gab es nicht auchmal eine Pure mit Alucase?

Wenn die Race, wird mich das linke Shift nicht zu Tode ärgern? Kriegt man, da mir das Layout eigentlich gut gefällt, eigentlich die KBC Poker noch irgendwoher? Junge, Junge, Fragen über Fragen. Wie sieht es bei Pure und Race mit Keycaps aus? Sind das Standartmaße? Vllt hat sich ja einer von euch schonmal damit befasst.

Und hat jemand Erfahrungen mit MX Milkwhite?

Kennt jemand eine durch das Fernabgabegesetz gedeckelte Möglichkeit an ein HHKB P2 zu kommen? Ich bin ja willens das Ding zu behalten wenn es verspricht was es hält. Aber 300$+ sind echt ne Menge Holz wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat es zu probieren.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Poker müsstest Du über imsto auf geekhack bekommen, schreib ihm einfach mal ne PN ★IMSTO★
Zumindest die Poker hat Standard ANSI Keys, nur die Stabilisatoren sind keine Costar sondern Cherry.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Mal zum Thema: *QPad-Mechas
*
Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, den es stört, das man z.B. bei der MK-80 (MX-Brown) ein deutlich hörbares, *metallisches Klirren (recht langer, hochtoniger Nachklang / Resonanz)* hört, wenn man drauf schreibt ? 

Wundert mich nur, weil man davon nie irgendwas in den zahlreichen Reviews liest...

Oder ist das bei den anderen Mechas auch so ?

Also zum Vergleich hab ich ne Mionix Zibal (MX-Black) und bei der ist es kaum wahrnehmbar bzw. nur minimal.

**EDIT**

Ahh...ich sehe schon..scheint nix ungewöhnliches zu sein:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...llischer-nachklang-normal-aka-filco-ping.html

Evtl. ein "MX-Brown-spezifischer" Klang ? Bei meiner ehemaligen SteelSeries 6Gv2 hab ich das auch nicht wahrgenommen (MX-Black)

Naja...wenn's sogar bei einer Filco so klingt, dann stört's mich ab jetzt bei der MK-80 nicht mehr


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, den es stört, das man z.B. bei der MK-80 (MX-Brown) ein deutlich hörbares, *metallisches Klirren (recht langer, hochtoniger Nachklang / Resonanz)* hört, wenn man drauf schreibt ?
> Naja...wenn's sogar bei einer Filco so klingt, dann stört's mich ab jetzt bei der MK-80 nicht mehr


 ​*Dieser Post wird Ihnen präsentiert von Filco/Cherry Brown Switches*.
Also bei meinen Filco's konnte ich _diese_ Symptome, recht langer, hochtoniger Nachklang / Resonanz, nicht feststellen.
Die Schalter der Cherry *Brownie's* beschreibe ich immer als "Schnackies". _Schwungvoll_ betätigt macht's "Schnack". Kein Nachhall oder ähnliches. Da ich mit der Zeit mich daran gewöhnt habe, dass der halbe Hubweg zum Auslösen reicht, "streichel" ich die Tasten eher.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab mal diesen Artikel in meine Linksammlung mit aufgenommen: *Test und Kaufkriterien*
Mechanische Tastaturen: Wichtige Test- und Kaufkriterien - Alles Wissenswerte über Edel-Tastaturen

Kommt da demnächst ein Artikel in der PCGH oder war der schon?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



hobbit_mit_streitaxt schrieb:


> Kommt da demnächst ein Artikel in der PCGH oder war der schon?


 Dieser Artikel gab's schon in der PCGH Print, hm, so vor 'nem halben/dreiviertel Jahr...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, der war so gut 
Danke, dass ihr den Artikel hier erwähnt. Ich dachte ja schon, ihr wisst sowieso alles. 

Aber wir verlinken ja auch diesen Fred und der Artikel soll auch aktuell gehalten werden.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Alles klar, ja dann weiß ich Bescheid


----------



## Gast12308 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was meint ihr, Leute: Wäre eine Red oder eine Blue besser zum Arbeiten und Spielen (50/50)? Und ist die Blue sehr laut? Würde entweder die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium (Red) oder eine Black Widow mit Blue-Switches nehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ausprobieren, mehr bleibt da nicht.

Die Blue ist am lautesten, aber imho nicht wirklich störend für einen selber. Wie sich das auf andere auswirkt kA.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ein guter Komromiss wäre vielleicht eine Tastatur mit MX-Browns, da sie genauso taktil wie die Blues, aber nicht klickend sind. Also mich würde das Geklicke der Blues auf Dauer definitiv stören, MX-Reds wären mir wohl wiederum zu schwammig und ohne taktile Rückmeldung. Wenn es beleuchtet sein soll dann kann ich die QPad MK-85 empfehlen, ansonsten wäre eine Zowie Celeritas mein Vorschlag. Ist aber auch Sache des individuellen Geschmacks.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (24. Oktober 2012)

Sry fail post


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



hobbit_mit_streitaxt schrieb:


> Ich hab mal diesen Artikel in meine Linksammlung mit aufgenommen: *Test und Kaufkriterien*
> Mechanische Tastaturen: Wichtige Test- und Kaufkriterien - Alles Wissenswerte über Edel-Tastaturen
> 
> Kommt da demnächst ein Artikel in der PCGH oder war der schon?


 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, der war so gut
> Danke, dass ihr den Artikel hier erwähnt. Ich dachte ja schon, ihr wisst sowieso alles.
> 
> Aber wir verlinken ja auch diesen Fred und der Artikel soll auch aktuell gehalten werden.



Leider enthält der Artikel nach wie vor die gleichen Fehler die es auch schon in gedruckter Form im Heft zu lesen gab!
u.a. Déck Tastaturen haben und hatten nie Double-Shot Keycaps, Déck verbaut schon immer PBT Keys die mit der Dye-Sublimation-Methode beschriftet werden, die Déck Keys bestehen zwar auch aus zwei teilen aber damit enden auch schon jegliche Ähnlichkeiten zu Double-Shots. Auch der Absatz zum Thema NKRO ist nicht ganz fehlerfrei. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere waren im Heft sogar noch mehr Fehler...


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da schießt man sich mal billig ne Mecha und was ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...9-zowie-celeritas-unter-linux-kein-shift.html

Es gibt nur wenige Dinge die ich vor einem Kauf nicht nach schlage und dass eine stink normale USB Tasta auch unter Linux funzt gehört dazu.


----------



## moparcrazy (5. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hättest mal vor dem kauf einen fragen sollen der sich mit so was auskennt...

Als "stink normale USB Tasta" würde ich die mit ihren Sonderfunktionen auch nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. 

Gibt zwei Lösungen: 1. über PS/2 anschließen. 2. Adapter von USB auf PS/2 und 2ten Adapter von PS/2 wieder auf USB (klingt vielleicht komisch funktioniert aber.).


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Scheint so als will Razer sich extrem unbeliebt machen:DRM-Zwang? Razer-Mäuse und -Tastaturen benötigen Internetzugang

Ich hoffe ich kann meine BW auch weiterhin ohne nutzen, sonst brauche ich eine neue.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Hättest mal vor dem kauf einen fragen sollen der sich mit so was auskennt...


Billig schießen=angenehmer Preis aber nur begrenzte Entscheidungszeit  .


> Als "stink normale USB Tasta" würde ich die mit ihren Sonderfunktionen auch nicht unbedingt bezeichnen.


Die einzigen Sonderfunktionen sind Lautstärke und "Skip" Tasten. Das ist noch eher unterdurchschnittlich für eine USB Tasta.


> Gibt zwei Lösungen: 1. über PS/2 anschließen. 2. Adapter von USB auf PS/2 und 2ten Adapter von PS/2 wieder auf USB (klingt vielleicht komisch funktioniert aber.).


Variante zwei wäre theoretisch möglich, kostet aber natürlich wieder die Multimediatasten unter Windows.


turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich kann meine BW auch weiterhin ohne nutzen, sonst brauche ich eine neue.


 Solltest nur den alten Treiber archivieren, dann kann dir Razer nichts.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die einzigen Sonderfunktionen sind Lautstärke und  "Skip" Tasten. Das ist noch eher unterdurchschnittlich für eine USB  Tasta.


Hast Du da nicht etwas vergessen?: Wählbare Wiederholverzögerung: 32, 16, 8 und 4 ms
Das ist durchaus eine Sonderfunktion! Sie wirkt zwar nur im PS/2 betrieb aber anscheinend hat das ganze schon Auswirkungen auf den Controller da sie ja sonnst wie "eine stink normale USB Tasta" funktionieren würde.
An der Ausstattung und den Funktionen merkt man aber auch worauf diese Tastatur eigentlich ausgelegt ist: Anschluss über PS/2 (auch wenn sie nativ einen USB hat), Gaming, Windows Rechner.
Wer sich einen Benziner kauft darf sich nicht wundern das der nicht mit Diesel läuft.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Scheint so als will Razer sich extrem  unbeliebt  machen:DRM-Zwang?  Razer-Mäuse und -Tastaturen benötigen Internetzugang
> 
> Ich hoffe ich kann meine BW auch weiterhin ohne nutzen, sonst brauche ich eine neue.


Ist für mich der Todesstoß für Razer!

Es gibt ja nach wie vor die Legacy Treiber, nur werden die wahrscheinlich nicht mehr weiterentwickelt da Razer sein ganzes Programm auf diesen Synaps quatsch umgestellt hat.
Das gemeinste ist aber im kleingedruckten des Treibers zu lesen: "Please note:  Once you have used the Razer BlackWidow, BlackWidow Ultimate or Cyclosa  with Razer Synapse 2.0, you will no longer be able to use legacy  drivers."
Das bedeutet wenn man die neuen Synaps Treiber ausprobiert hat laufen die alten Legacy Treiber nicht mehr!

Also, Finger weg von dem Rotz!!!


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Hast Du da nicht etwas vergessen?: Wählbare Wiederholverzögerung: 32, 16, 8 und 4 ms


Wie du schon richtig schreibst greift das ja nur im PS2 Modus. Und da sogar unter Linux.
Dass eine Tastatur von Windows anhängig ist ist einfach lächerlich, da kannst du dir auch das  sparen. 

Auch wenn sie als "Gaming Keyboard" verkauft wird ist die Zowie mit Browns und Standardlayout ohne viel Firlefanz ansonsten auch eine prima Tasta zum Programmieren etc. Wenn man halt unter Windows bleibt.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zowie macht Gaming Hardware, Gaming findet beim PC zu wie viel Prozent auf Windows Rechnern statt? Das Du dieses Board auch anders nutzen möchtest kannst Du Zowie nicht vorwerfen.
Es ist nun mal wie es ist und die Zowie ist da nicht das einzige Board das unter Linux Probleme macht.


----------



## lvr (14. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab mir jetzt letzens eine QPad-Mk-50 gekauft. Daraufhin wollte ich mal die mitgelieferten orangenen Tastenkappen einsetzen, aber siehe da: Nur eine passt. Habe daraufhin dem Support eine Mail geschrieben und heute aus Schweden 4 neue bekommen. Davon passt aber keine einzige .
Hat jemand das selbe Problem schon mal gehabt?


----------



## Spinal (14. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was passt denn nicht? Gehen die nicht drauf oder sind sie falsch geformt? Kannst du Fotos von den Caps machen? So rein interessehalber 

bye
Spinal


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei mir kommt wohl  bald auch noch etwas höherwertiges als die BW, aber was sage ich erst wenn sie hier ist.


----------



## Superwip (14. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Solange Razer nicht zurückrudert und den gesamten Cloud Schwachsinn entfernt kommen Razer Produkte für mich nichtmehr in Frage, zumindest Elektronische.

Ich hab selten so einen unnötigen Blödsinn gehört; das toppt ja sogar noch den "Cloudzwang" bei einigen Linksys/Cisco Routern, der aber mittlerweile auch wieder weggepatched wurde.



> Zowie macht Gaming Hardware, Gaming findet beim PC zu wie viel Prozent auf Windows Rechnern statt? Das Du dieses Board auch anders nutzen möchtest kannst Du Zowie nicht vorwerfen.
> Es ist nun mal wie es ist und die Zowie ist da nicht das einzige Board das unter Linux Probleme macht.


 
Es geht um eine Tastatur! Mit einer derartig elementaren Hardware darf es einfach keine Software/Treiberprobleme geben, völlig egal unter welchem OS; die Ansteuerung von Tastaturen ist sowohl via PS/2 als auch via USB genormt und an diesen Standard haben sich die Hersteller zu halten, das ist doch wohl selbstverständlich! Einzige Ausnahme in meinen Augen sind eventuell Features, die sich anders nicht realisieren lassen -Stichwort: NKRO via USB- aber auch hier kann/sollte man ohne weiteres einen Kompatibilitätsmodus im Tastaturcontroller implementieren.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es ist anscheinend mal wieder zeit für ein Rätsel: 1. Wie viele "normale" Mechanische Tastaturen machen unter Linux Probleme? 2. Wie viele Tastaturen mit einer NKRO via USB Funktion machen unter Linux Probleme?
3. Wie viele Tastaturen mit einer NKRO via USB Funktion haben in ihrem Tastaturcontroller einen Kompatibilitätsmodus für Linux implementiert?


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist anscheinend mal wieder zeit für ein Rätsel: 1. Wie viele "normale" Mechanische Tastaturen machen unter Linux Probleme?


Ich kenne bis jetzt (m)eine.


> 2. Wie viele Tastaturen mit einer NKRO via USB Funktion machen unter Linux Probleme?
> 3. Wie viele Tastaturen mit einer NKRO via USB Funktion haben in ihrem Tastaturcontroller einen Kompatibilitätsmodus für Linux implementiert?


Keine Ahnung. Die Zowie hat jedenfalls kein NKRO via USB.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Für Dich nochmal extra den wichtigen Teil in Fett und Unterstrichen: *"normale"* Mechanische Tastaturen.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2012)

hier ist sie Filco Majestouch 2


----------



## moparcrazy (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gratulation, das US-Layout ist einfach deutlich Cooler.
Welcher Switch ist verbaut? Wie würdest Du sie einstufen im Vergleich zur BlackWidow?


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Braun und wie sie ist weiß ich noch nicht.
Habe die erst kurz vor dem Foto bekommen und mein PC ist nicht zusammen gebaut.


----------



## moparcrazy (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dann aber mal fix den Knecht zusammenbauen und berichten.

Hier mal die Auflösung meines Rätsels http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...n-ubersicht-diskussionen-108.html#post4729967https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/4729967/ : 1.Keine! 2.Alle! Jede Tastatur die mehr als den USB Standard von 6KRO  bietet macht unter Linux Probleme. 3. Keine! Anscheinend ist eine solche  Funktion nicht so einfach zu implementieren oder der Markt für eine  derartige Funktion ist einfach nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Superwip (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

1) Ist die Zowie denn keine "normale" Tastatur? NKRO over USB hat sie jedenfalls nicht.

2) leider- ist aber eigentlich eine Frechheit. Eine Tastatur ist so ein elementares Stück Hardware... die muss einfach funktionieren; von einem Bildschirm, der via DVI angeschlossen wird erwartet man auch das er an jedem PC mit DVI läuft, unabhängig vom OS.

3) Das wäre sehr einfach zu implementieren. erheblich einfacher als etwa ein PS/2 Kompatibilitätsmodus bei einer USB Tastatur

Möglichkeit 1: manuelles aktivieren des Kompatibilitätsmodus via Schalter an der Tastatur

Möglichkeit 2: manuelles aktivieren des NKRO Modus via Software

Möglichkeit 3: Tastatur fragt ab ob das Betriebssystem den NKRO Modus akzeptiert; wenn nicht -> Kompatibilitätsmodus

Aber da müsste man ein paar Minuten (Firmware-)Entwicklungsarbeit investieren, vermutlich zu viel verlangt...


----------



## moparcrazy (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Melde Dich doch mal bei den Herstellern, vielleicht haben die Interesse und ein offenes Ohr für Deine innovativen Ideen...
Ist ja durchaus möglich das dann demnächst z.b. eine Zowie Celeritas-Superwip erscheint die problemlos unter Linux funktioniert.



lvr schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt letzens eine QPad-Mk-50 gekauft.  Daraufhin wollte ich mal die mitgelieferten orangenen Tastenkappen  einsetzen, aber siehe da: Nur eine passt. Habe daraufhin dem Support  eine Mail geschrieben und heute aus Schweden 4 neue bekommen. Davon  passt aber keine einzige .
> Hat jemand das selbe Problem schon mal gehabt?


 Die gehen meist recht schwer auf den Switch, drück da mal *richtig* drauf!


----------



## Gazelle (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Welche Mech Tastaturen haben Bad Ass Enter? und welche QWERTY?


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2012)

Ich hatte Zowie Spaßeshalber sogar mal angeschrieben. Zurück kam nur ein lapidares "We are sorry but we don't support Linux."


----------



## moparcrazy (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Welche Mech Tastaturen haben Bad Ass Enter? und welche QWERTY?


 Was Du meinst ist wohl "Big Ass Enter" u.a. beim DE-Layout Return key - Deskthority wiki  
QWERTY ist u.a. das US-Layout, das UK-Layout hat übrigens beides "Big Ass Enter" und QWERTY Tastaturbelegung


----------



## Gazelle (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nein ich meine schon BAD Ass Enter, weil das so klein ist und das nervt mich immer aufs übelste!


----------



## moparcrazy (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wo hast Du denn den begriff her? Mir ist der jedenfalls nicht bekannt... Gibts dazu ein Bild oder einen Link?


----------



## Gazelle (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich dachte den gibts 
Dann hab ich ihn aus meinem Kopf...


----------



## moparcrazy (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meinst Du vielleicht das ANSI Enter?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Möglicherweise ist einem anderen Dein "Bad Ass Enter" geläufig, bei mir klingelt da nix.


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja das mein ich, ANSI heißt das also 
ist das denn in der Praxis nicht recht umständlich??


----------



## moparcrazy (19. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kommt drauf an was man gewöhnt ist. Ich nutze fast ausschließlich ANSI für mich ist es daher normal und ein ISO (DE-Layout) ist umständlich.


----------



## s|n|s (25. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

brrrr. kalt hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da drin wird selbst eine Model M flüsterleise!


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Computerbase hat eine Leopold getestet:Test: Leopold FC500R Tastatur - ComputerBase

Das Fazit klingt ein meinen Ohren etwas komisch.


----------



## s|n|s (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...en-wasdkeyboards-tenkeyless-iso-im-maerz.html

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Möglichkeit für Neo2 oder Bone2 über DIP-Switch.
Immerhin ist QWERTZ/QWERTY von 1880.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

_Danke_, *turbosnake*, dass Du mir den Datamancer-'Ohrwurm' verpasst hast und ja, *s|n|s*, die neuen WASD-Tastenbretter... Leute _macht nur weiter so_, irgendwann weiß ich, wie Scheidungspapiere aussehen...


----------



## s|n|s (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> @s|n|s
> Klär mich mal genauer darüber auf, also das Brett und das Layout, aber nicht hier.



neo-layout.org

trulyergonomic.com

Am besten Du klärst Dich selbst auf. Bei Fragen sind wir ja hier im richtigen Thread.

DICKES EDIT:
hier hab ich schon das meiste getippt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...pherie/249054-mechanical-coding-keyboard.html


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Diesen Thread habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber dort schreibst nur das es schon besseres gibt.
Und spielt es eine Rolle ob das eine QWERTY oder einer QWERTZ Tasta ist?


----------



## s|n|s (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da bei QWERTY weil 104 die <> und die # Taste nicht vorhanden ist, müsste man die umbelegen, weil die bei Neo und Verwandten die Dritte Ebene öffnet. So etwa wie Strg oder Alt Gr.

Ich weiss dass viele Leute mit allen möglichen Tastaturen Neo2 benutzen.

Die Trulyergonomic haben einige. Jemand hat ne Kinesis. Und die gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht in QWERTZ. Also funktioniert das.

Und die Tastatur umstellen auf Neo ist so einfach. Einfacher gehts nicht:
Neo einrichten

Ich bin im irc in #neo auf freenode. Kannst auch da Leute fragen, die seit Jahren Neo oder Verwandte tippen. Ich fühl mich da zur Zeit einfach noch überfragt in manchen Sachen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich faule Sau, muss erstmal meinen PC zusammen bauen.
Vorher geht kaum was in die Richtung.

Ich habe ja eine US Layout Filco.
Eignet sich diese ergonomischen Bretter auch zum spielen, die Tasten Belegung kann man ja umstellen.


----------



## s|n|s (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

PC aufbauen passiert immer als erstes. Nur der Rest ...


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ohne Wasser würde nur noch verkablen fehlen, aber so muss auch der Schlauch noch seinen Weg finden.
Und der ganze Kram dazu auch noch.


----------



## s|n|s (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wasser und Elektronik... Wers braucht...


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nur weil Logitech draufsteht:Logitech G710+ Mechanical Gaming Keyboard im Test bei GameStar.de 
Also von Referenz ist die weit  weg, außer für dir sagen ich brauche ein HUB und einen Handballenauflage bei einer unergonomischen Tastatur. 
Vor allem sind die F Tasten wieder nur Rubberdomes, also setzen 6! 90€ ist sie so maximal wert.
Als ich da mal im Saturn draufgetippt haben, hatte es ein bisschen was von einer Rubberdome.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Test Fazit des Redakteurs Daniel Visarius: "..._und stellt mit dem Logitech G710*http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/tastaturen/logitech-g710--mechanical-gaming-keyboard/570.html *verdientermaßen unsere neue Tastaturreferenz, weil sie die bisland eindeutig rundeste mechanische Tastatur ist.
Das liegt zum einen an den hochpräzisen Cherry-Schaltern, mit denen  die G710+ problemlos bei den anderen mechanischen Tastaturen mitspielen  kann. Die eingesetzten MX Browns sind durch ihren fühlbaren Druckpunkt  bei gleichzeitig niedrigem Widerstand und daraus entstehender hoher  Geschwindigkeit in der Redaktion ohnehin sehr beliebt, die  Dämpfungsringe reduzieren zudem die Lautstärke und machen den Anschlag  weniger hart.
Zum anderen bietet keine andere mechanische Tastatur im Test eine  derart umfassende Ausstattung von Makros über Sondertasten und Profile  bis hin zu einer Multimediasteuerung mit Lautstärkeregler,  Handballenauflage, Tastenbeleuchtung und USB-2.0-Durchleitung. Dem  gegenüber stehen nur die etwas billige Halterung der Handballauflage und  der hohe Preis von zum Testzeitpunkt rund 150 Euro_."
​Also das Teil ist in jeglicher Hinsicht alles andere als _*rund*_. Eher rundum _*eckig*_, zudem ein Mecha-Rubberdome-Zwitter und nicht zuletzt maßlos überteuert.  Aber hauptsache flankierende, werbewirksame Unterstützung seitens der "Fachpresse". Wohl dem, dass ich die GayStar schon eine lange Weile nicht mehr lese.


----------



## s|n|s (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mehr kommt nicht dabei raus, wenn man sich auf die "Gaming"-Presse verlässt.

Wenn man was anderes schreibt, als die Hardware-Riesen in ihrer Werbung anpreisen, kommt der Widerstand aus den eigenen Reihen. 

Siehe Moderation hier im Forum. Ermahnungen wegen Ironie.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Siehe Moderation hier im Forum. Ermahnungen wegen Ironie.


 *A C H T U N G !*

Gleich kommt die Keule, an der welcher eine gelbe Karte hängt, angesaust... ​


----------



## s|n|s (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Auf die Begründung bin ich gespannt.

Keyboardtreffen braucht Verstärkung:
Keyboard Treffen in Berlin DEC/JAN • deskthority


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was tut ihr den wo machen wollen?
zu Deutsch: Was werdet ihr wo  und wann machen?


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Also das Teil ist in jeglicher Hinsicht alles andere als _*rund*_. Eher rundum _*eckig*_, zudem ein Mecha-Rubberdome-Zwitter und nicht zuletzt maßlos überteuert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Na ja... vorinstallierte Dämpfungsringe sind mehr oder weniger einzigartig, die Nutzung von Gummikuppelschaltern für die Makrotasten ist zwar nicht sehr elegant in der Praxis aber auch nicht sehr schlimm da man diese nur vergleichsweise selten betätigt. Die Hardware Makrofunktion (im Tastaturcontroller, nicht per Treiber!) ist als solche den meisten Konkurrenzmodellen überlegen.

Überteuert ist sie definitiv aber sooo schlimm ist sie auch wieder nicht.

Für 50€ weniger wäre sie auch ohne den Namen konkurrenzfähig.



> Was tut ihr den wo machen wollen?
> zu Deutsch: Was werdet ihr wo und wann machen?


 
Ich vermute mal sie werden sich irgendwo treffen und mit ihren Tastaturen angeben


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

60€ sind schon mal ein gutes Spiel, mehr als 99€ ist die nicht wert.
Aber man muss ja so einen Müll wie eine USB 2(!) (Hallo wir sind bei USB 3!) einbauen.


----------



## Spinal (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe noch nicht ganz so viele Infos über die Logitech, aber ich finde die gar nicht so schlecht. Sie ist teuer, aber "total überteuert" finde ich sie eigentlich nicht. Die Black Widow Ultimate oder eine QPAD MK 85 kosten genau so viel, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Straßenpreis der Logitech bei ca. 130 Euro liegt. Außerdem gibt es hier einige User (mich eingeschlossen), die für "weniger", deutlich mehr ausgegeben haben.

Zusätzlich zu den Dämpfungsringen (ein Novum, was zum nachrüsten auch ein paar Euros und auch Arbeit kostet) hat sie auch mehr Tasten (Media Tasten und Makrotasten), man kann unheimlich viele Tasten gleichzeitig über USB drücken und es gibt einen sehr guten Lautstärkeregler. Rubberdome Tasten sind wirklich schade, dass ist ein Grund, warum ich mir keine Corsair kaufe, die gefällt mir nämlich ganz gut. Aber spätestens wenn man beim Tippen mal auf ESC drückt, kriegt man das 

Dennoch finde ich, für eine "Gamer Tastatur" scheint das Ding ganz gelungen zu sein.

bye
Spinal


----------



## s|n|s (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

_Die Referenz-Tastatur der Gamestar. Das sagt doch was aus über die Gamestar._

Merklich überreizt die Werbung. 
So wie die entstehende Hysterie darum. Angeführt von den Spezialisten von der Gamestar anscheinend. Man kann nur hoffen, dass sich die PCGH da kein Beispiel daran nimmt.

Von Innovation kann wohl bei O-Ringen unter den Tasten nicht die Rede sein. Vor allem da Material- und Nachrüstung 10€ und eine Stunde nicht überschreiten. Die Materialien für jeden verfügbar sind, und das umrüsten jedes Kind ab 6 Jahren kann.
Dann ist ein Auto mit bereits hängendem Duftbaum auch eine Innovation.
Klar nice to have. Mehr aber auch nicht.

pro:
- 6+KRO
- MX Braun
- O-Ring Dämpfer

Und da hört es auch schon auf.

contra:
- Preis/Leistung
- riesige Ausmaße
- teilweise Rubberdome
Auch wenn Logitech draufsteht, das schwächste Glied ist verantwortlich für die Stabilität.

noch unbekannt:
- 26KRO über USB?
Wer hat mal eben 26 Finger? 26KRO ist kein Argument mehr. Höchstens zur Sorge vor dadurch auftretenden Inkompatiblitäten.

Mehr fällt mir dazu echt nicht ein. Die restlichen Zusatzfunktionen lassen sich besser anders umsetzen. Besser und günstiger als den Aufpreis von 40€ zu bezahlen. Mag sein, das einige das für meine Meinung halten. Ich halte das für Fakt.

PS: USB3 hat soweit ich weiss nur Vorteile für Festplatten, sprich große Bandbreite. Tastaturen sind beschränkt durch das Polling von Betriebs-System und die Pakete vom USB-Protokoll. Nicht durch die Bandbreite.
Mir kommt jedenfalls nach dem Debakel mit meiner G11 keine Logitech Tastatur mehr ins Haus. Vorher müsst da ganz was anderen Passieren.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und ein wenig Design darf auch ruhig sein - wenn man sich schon nicht auf minimalistisches Understatement beschränkt wie Filco oder die erwähnte Leopold (oder... oder...).
Das sieht aber wieder mal wie ein typisches Produkt für die "Ich hänge mir einen Fuchsschwanz an die WLAN-Antenne"-Zielgruppe aus. Obwohl - für Logitech ist das fast schon ein dezenter Plastikbomber.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2012)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Von Innovation kann wohl bei O-Ringen unter den Tasten nicht die Rede sein. Vor allem da Material- und Nachrüstung 10€ und eine Stunde nicht überschreiten.


Wenn man kein Schüler/Student ist, ist eine Stunde Arbeitszeit auch nicht geschenkt. Also sind die O-Ringe vormontiert alleine mit Material und Arbeit schon mal ihre 20€ wert. 


> PS: USB3 hat soweit ich weiss nur Vorteile für Festplatten, sprich große Bandbreite. Tastaturen sind beschränkt durch das Polling von Betriebs-System und die Pakete vom USB-Protokoll. Nicht durch die Bandbreite.


Es geht ja nicht darum dass die Tastatur die Bandbreite braucht, sondern darum dass das Gerät was man an den Hub der Tastatur hängen möchte(z.B. eine Festplatte) sie gebrauchen könnte.

In der letzten PCGH musste sich das Logibrett übrigens auch nur Gigabytes Avivia Osmium(hm, laut amazon.uk review linux-fähig...) geschlagen geben. "Abgewatscht" ist was anderes.


----------



## Leandros (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber man muss ja so einen Müll wie eine USB 2(!) (Hallo wir sind bei USB 3!) einbauen.


 Brauch man nicht. PS/2 regelt. 

Ach ja, zum Preis: Meine Unicomp kostet auch 125€. Die hat nichts an features. Die hat nichtmal USB. Sieht aus als wäre sie in den 80er hergestellt .. und fühlt sich auch so an. 

Edit: WTF macht man auf einem Keyboard Treffen?!

PS: Bone2 auf Schul PC.  Auf billigen Rubberdomes, welche sich anfühlen, als wären sie 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> _Die Referenz-Tastatur der Gamestar. Das sagt doch was aus über die Gamestar._ Merklich überreizt die Werbung. So wie die entstehende Hysterie darum. Angeführt von den Spezialisten von der Gamestar anscheinend. Man kann nur hoffen, dass sich die PCGH da kein Beispiel daran nimmt.


 


Olstyle schrieb:


> In der letzten PCGH musste sich das Logibrett übrigens auch nur Gigabytes Avivia Osmium(hm, laut amazon.uk review linux-fähig...) geschlagen geben. "Abgewatscht" ist was anderes.


Von der Sache her möchte ich die PC Games Hardware als über die Jahre renommiertes Fachmagazin betrachten. Aber was in aller Welt soll der Test der Logitech G710+ in der Ausgabe 01/13 sein, unisono (über-)einstimmend mit andereren (Über-)Bewertungen? Testnote: 1,59 / Auszeichnung "Top Produkt"?! Wie komme ich darauf: Überschrift des Artikels "_Zurück zur Mechanik_", das Testexemplar ein Mecha-/Rubberdomme-Zwitter. Selbst wenn die Tasten mit Gummiunterlage eher nebensächliche Funktionalitäten dienen, es geht (mir) ums Prinzip. Eine Mecha mit Rubberdome's ist keine richtige Mecha, Punkt. Die Dämpfungsringe, tja. Wenn man in Betracht zieht, dass diese eventuell von einer chinesischen Fließbandarbeiterin von Hand auf die Keycaps gedröselt werden, bei einem Stundenlohn von allenfalls umgerechnet 5,- €uro. Der Materialwert ist fast zu vernachlässigen. Und Multi-Monster-KRO via USB bzw. PS/2. Ist doch klasse, wenn diese Funktionalität gegeben ist, selbst wenn ich mit meinem Kopf und beiden Händen auf dem Tastenbrett aufschlage, dass _alle _dann betätigten Tasten einzeln erkannt werden. Wenn das inGame passiert und vielleicht noch die eine oder andere voll programmierte Mikro-Makro Taste ausgelöst wird, wäre sehr interessant zu erfahren, was _dann _passiert. Vielleicht raucht die Tastenbrett-Platine. Die "G-Punkte" -ähm- programmierbaren Tasten halte ich nach wie vor für Gehhilfen. USB 2.0-Hub, wow, wie _innovativ_! Hauptsache die Feature-Liste wird gefüllt, aber dass bloß keine nennenswerten Material-/Produktionskosten anfallen. Scrollrad am Tastenbrett?! Ehe ich dieses erreicht habe, scolle ich mit dem serienmäßigen Mausrad schneller. Oder scrollt jemand beidhändig? Ach so, ein Scrollrad für Zehn-Finger-blind-Schreiber wie mich. Also ein Scrollrad am Tastenbrett habe ich noch nie vermisst. Wozu gibt's Pfeiltasten bzw. Shortcuts? Also auch eine Gehhilfe. Also wenn schon Monster-Multimedia-Gehhilfen-Tastenbrett, dann bitte mit dem berühmt-berüchtigten Logitech Mäusekino (Display). Ach so, ist zu teuer. Das gute Brett würde dann glatt einen Hunni mehr kosten. Nun ja, man(n) kann ja nicht alles haben. Muss ich halt Twitter/RSS-Feeds und ähnliches Zeugs halt weiter über'n (Zweit-)Monitor laufen lassen.
Ich will's nicht zu lang werden lassen: Frank Stöwer's Testberichte lese ich sehr gerne und schätze diese in der Regel auch sehr. Aber _das _war _nicht _so das Gelbe vom Ei. Noch ein schönes "Gütesiegel", welches Logitech nun auf großformatigen Werbeanzeigen plakativ mit anbringen kann. Auf das der geneigte Betrachter dieser Werbeanzeige sagen möge: "Oh wie toll" und viele Kaufreize geweckt werden. Immerhin wird in den letzten (sic!) beiden Sätzen des Testartikels festgestellt: "_...platziert Logitech schmale Knöpfe oberhalb des Tastenfeldes und bestückt diese nur mit Gummidom-Schaltern. Genau genommen ist die G710+ also nicht voll mechanisch._"
Isch 'abe fertig.


----------



## Spinal (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Von der Sache her möchte ich die PC Games Hardware als über die Jahre renommiertes Fachmagazin betrachten. Aber was in aller Welt soll der Test der Logitech G710+ in der Ausgabe 01/13 sein, unisono (über-)einstimmend mit andereren (Über-)Bewertungen? Testnote: 1,59 / Auszeichnung "Top Produkt"?! Wie komme ich darauf: Überschrift des Artikels "_Zurück zur Mechanik_", das Testexemplar ein Mecha-/Rubberdomme-Zwitter. Selbst wenn die Tasten mit Gummiunterlage eher nebensächliche Funktionalitäten dienen, es geht (mir) ums Prinzip. Eine Mecha mit Rubberdome's ist keine richtige Mecha, Punkt.



Ich finde das übertrieben. Ich finde das zwar auch nicht schön, dass nicht alle Tasten mechanisch sind, aber im Gegensatz zur Corsair sind wenigstens die F-Tasten und die ESC-Taste mechanisch. Also alle Tasten die zum standard Tastaturlayout gehören sind mechanisch und somit ist die Tastatur in meinen Augen auch eine vollwertige mechanische Tastatur.



> Die Dämpfungsringe, tja. Wenn man in Betracht zieht, dass diese eventuell von einer chinesischen Fließbandarbeiterin von Hand auf die Keycaps gedröselt werden, bei einem Stundenlohn von allenfalls umgerechnet 5,- €uro. Der Materialwert ist fast zu vernachlässigen.



Das ist mal gar kein Argument, da dies quasi alle Tastaturen und viele weitere Bauteile und Peripheriegeräte betrifft. Auch eine Filco ist "Made in Taiwan". Und ob nun ein Chinese für 50 cent Stundenlohn die O-Ringe draufmacht oder jemand anderes, O-Ringe bietet keine andere Tastatur von Haus aus. Wenn man O-Ringe kauft, muss man in der Regel auch noch Versand zahlen, ich kenne zumindest keinen Laden in der Nähe, der sowas bietet.



> Und Multi-Monster-KRO via USB bzw. PS/2. Ist doch klasse, wenn diese Funktionalität gegeben ist, selbst wenn ich mit meinem Kopf und beiden Händen auf dem Tastenbrett aufschlage, dass _alle _dann betätigten Tasten einzeln erkannt werden. Wenn das inGame passiert und vielleicht noch die eine oder andere voll programmierte Mikro-Makro Taste ausgelöst wird, wäre sehr interessant zu erfahren, was _dann _passiert. Vielleicht raucht die Tastenbrett-Platine.



Ob dieses "Multi-Monster-KRO" via USB nützlich ist oder nicht, es ist ein feature welches keinerlei Nachteile birgt. Manche Leute haben ja auch hier in PCGH danach gefragt. Ich halte das persönlich zwar auch für überbewertet, da  ich selbst mit einer Black Widow Ultimate problemlos zocken kann, aber es ist deswegen kein schlechtes feature.



> Die "G-Punkte" -ähm- programmierbaren Tasten halte ich nach wie vor für Gehhilfen. USB 2.0-Hub, wow, wie _innovativ_! Hauptsache die Feature-Liste wird gefüllt, aber dass bloß keine nennenswerten Material-/Produktionskosten anfallen. Scrollrad am Tastenbrett?! Ehe ich dieses erreicht habe, scolle ich mit dem serienmäßigen Mausrad schneller. Oder scrollt jemand beidhändig? Ach so, ein Scrollrad für Zehn-Finger-blind-Schreiber wie mich. Also ein Scrollrad am Tastenbrett habe ich noch nie vermisst. Wozu gibt's Pfeiltasten bzw. Shortcuts? Also auch eine Gehhilfe. Also wenn schon Monster-Multimedia-Gehhilfen-Tastenbrett, dann bitte mit dem berühmt-berüchtigten Logitech Mäusekino (Display). Ach so, ist zu teuer. Das gute Brett würde dann glatt einen Hunni mehr kosten. Nun ja, man(n) kann ja nicht alles haben. Muss ich halt Twitter/RSS-Feeds und ähnliches Zeugs halt weiter über'n (Zweit-)Monitor laufen lassen.



Diese "Gehhilfen" sind teilweise sinnvolle Features. Das Scrollrad ist nicht zum scrollen am Bildschirm gedacht, sondern ein Lautstärkeregler. Über Makro-Tasten an der Black Widow Ultimate hat sich auch keiner beschwert. Im Gegenteil, gerade bei mechanischen Tastaturen sind solche features selten und damit meiner Ansicht nach auch willkommen, gerade bei Spielern. Es wird ja keiner gezwungen eine Logitech G710+ zu kaufen oder deren features zu nutzen.

Und was den Preis der Tastatur betrifft, wie ich schon schrieb, eine Black Widow Ultimate mit 2KRO und ohne O-Ringe oder Handballenauflage kostet genau so viel. Eine QPAD ebenfalls. Erst mechanische Tastaturen mit weniger Funktionen wie zb. Beleuchtung kosten wirklich weniger. Höherwertige Tastaturen wie die Filco sind sogar eher teurer.

bye
Spinal


----------



## OctoCore (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Bewertung in der PCGH ist relativ - die Testnote: 1,59 teilt die Logi sich mit der Sidewinder X4. 
Und damit liegt sie noch deutlich hinter der Roccat Isku und ihrer G19-Schwester.
Wenn ich nur zwischen den vier Tastenbrettern wählen könnte, fiele mir die Wahl leicht.


----------



## Superwip (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Von der Sache her möchte ich die PC Games Hardware als über die Jahre renommiertes Fachmagazin betrachten. Aber was in aller Welt soll der Test der Logitech G710+ in der Ausgabe 01/13 sein, unisono (über-)einstimmend mit andereren (Über-)Bewertungen? Testnote: 1,59 / Auszeichnung "Top Produkt"?! Wie komme ich darauf: Überschrift des Artikels "_Zurück zur Mechanik_", das Testexemplar ein Mecha-/Rubberdomme-Zwitter. Selbst wenn die Tasten mit Gummiunterlage eher nebensächliche Funktionalitäten dienen, es geht (mir) ums Prinzip. Eine Mecha mit Rubberdome's ist keine richtige Mecha, Punkt.


 
Das ist lächerliche Erbsenzählerei.

Ich dachte zuerst, die G-Tasten wären Rubberdomes- das sind sie jedoch nicht; lediglich die Multimediatasten (Vorspulen, Play/Pause, die Taste zum Regeln der Beleuchtung, die Taste zum ausschalten/einschalten der Windowstasten und die Makroprofilsteuerungstasten) sind nicht mechanisch; ich kenne aber keine (!) Tastatur bei der diese Tasten klassische machanisch Tasten wären, bestenfalls (ist das besser?) sind sie garnicht vorhanden sondern per Doppelbelegung der F-Tasten ausgeführt, vereinzelt sind es vielleicht auch Mikroschalter wie sie für Maustasten verwendet werden; die sind zwar prinzipiell mechanisch... aber na ja...

Diese Tasten haben grundsätlich 3 Eigenschaften:

1) Sie werden üblicherweise nur sporadisch betätigt

2) Sie sind bei den allermeisten Konkurrenztastaturen garnichterst vorhanden

3) Sie sind zu klein um sie mit gängigen mechanischen Schaltern auszustatten

-> ich sehe daher absolut kein Problem darin das diese Tasten als Rubberdomes ausgeführt sind. Als nächstes bekrittelst du vermutlich das die OSD Tasten* an deinem Monitor nicht mechanisch sind...

Es gibt sogar Tastaturen bei denen eine der Windowstasten zugunsten einer Fn-Taste (für die Doppeltbelegung der F-Tasten als Multimediatasten) wegrationiert wurde- da regt sich kaum jemand auf...



> Die Dämpfungsringe, tja. Wenn man in Betracht zieht, dass diese eventuell von einer chinesischen Fließbandarbeiterin von Hand auf die Keycaps gedröselt werden, bei einem Stundenlohn von allenfalls umgerechnet 5,- €uro. Der Materialwert ist fast zu vernachlässigen.


 
Werden sie dadurch schlechter?

Tatsächlich werden sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit maschinell montiert da das eine sehr leicht automatisierbare Aufgabe ist allerdings ist das aus Sicht des Kunden auch nicht interressant.

Jedenfalls ist eine gedämpft-taktile Mechanik bei aktuellen Serientastaturen (fast) einzigartig; die Matias Quiet Pro wäre noch eine (wobei der Dämpfer hier in die Schalter integriert ist) allerdings ist diese sogar noch teurer und bietet weder eine Beleuchtung noch sonst irgendwelche Sonderfunktionen. Selbstbau als Alternative zu nennen ist auch ein schwaches Argument, als nächstes argumentierst du vermutlich man könne eine Beleuchtung doch auch selbst einbauen oder Ähnliches...



> Die "G-Punkte" -ähm- programmierbaren Tasten halte ich nach wie vor für Gehhilfen. USB 2.0-Hub, wow, wie _innovativ_! Hauptsache die Feature-Liste wird gefüllt, aber dass bloß keine nennenswerten Material-/Produktionskosten anfallen.


 
Logitechs *Hardware-Makrofunktion* ist (fast) der gesamten Konkurrenz klar überlegen und kann auf jeden Fall (je nach Anwendungsprofil) als nicht unerhebliches Feature betrachtet werden. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Tastaturen werden die Makros (bie zu 3 Profile gleichzeitig) vom Tastaturcontroller gespeichert und verwaltet, damit sind sie unabhängig vom PC, um die Makrofunktion zu nutzen ist daher keine Treibersoftware nötig und man muss die Makros nicht neu programmieren wenn man die Tastatur an einem anderen PC oder unter einem anderen OS nutzen will. Makros können auch ohne Software programmiert werden, nur für Makros die Zeitverzögerungen enthalten ist die Software nötig aber auch solche Makros werden im Controller gespeichert und können ohne Software genutzt werden.

Anscheinend sprichst sprichst du hier über etwas, das du nicht kennst.



> Ob dieses "Multi-Monster-KRO" via USB nützlich ist oder nicht, es ist ein feature welches keinerlei Nachteile birgt. Manche Leute haben ja auch hier in PCGH danach gefragt. Ich halte das persönlich zwar auch für überbewertet, da ich selbst mit einer Black Widow Ultimate problemlos zocken kann, aber es ist deswegen kein schlechtes feature.


´

Da kann ich dir allerdings beipflichten: einerseits wird KRO generell zur Zeit völlig überbewerter, andererseits wird >6KRO via USB mit (potentiellen) Inkompatibilitäten erkauft und ist daher meiner Meinung nach eher sogar ein Nachteil als ein Vorteil; vermutlich unterstützt die G710+ nicht ohne Grund offiziell nur Windows Vista, 7 und 8.



> Scrollrad am Tastenbrett?! Ehe ich dieses erreicht habe, scolle ich mit dem serienmäßigen Mausrad schneller. Oder scrollt jemand beidhändig? Ach so, ein Scrollrad für Zehn-Finger-blind-Schreiber wie mich. Also ein Scrollrad am Tastenbrett habe ich noch nie vermisst. Wozu gibt's Pfeiltasten bzw. Shortcuts? Also auch eine Gehhilfe.


 
Das "Scrollrad" dient (nur) zum einstellen der Lautstärke; vermutlich kann man es über irgendwelche Softwareverrenkungen auch als Scrollrad nutzen das ist aber nicht im Sinne des Erfinders und wird auch nirgendwo beworben.



> Also auch eine Gehhilfe. Also wenn schon Monster-Multimedia-Gehhilfen-Tastenbrett, dann bitte mit dem berühmt-berüchtigten Logitech Mäusekino (Display). Ach so, ist zu teuer. Das gute Brett würde dann glatt einen Hunni mehr kosten. Nun ja, man(n) kann ja nicht alles haben.


 
Abhängig vom Erfolg der G710+ halte ich eine Displayversion als Nachfolger der G19 für sehr wahrscheinlich; falls diese kommt wird sie aber wohl wirklich nochmal erheblich teurer.



> Die Bewertung in der PCGH ist relativ - die Testnote: 1,59 teilt die Logi sich mit der Sidewinder X4.
> Und damit liegt sie noch deutlich hinter der Roccat Isku und ihrer G19-Schwester.
> Wenn ich nur zwischen den vier Tastenbrettern wählen könnte, fiele mir die Wahl leicht.


 
Die Frage ist hier wohl auch, ob und wie man die Mechanik Objektiv als Feature einrechnen sollte... dann gibt es vielleicht auch noch Streiterein weil manche lineare Tasten höher bewertet sehen wollen oder eher Taktile und...




*Du brauchst mir nicht zu sagen das die OSD Tasten vieler Monitore als prinzipiell mechanische (wenn auch meist nicht sehr hochwertige) Mikroschalter ausgeführt sind; das soll nur als Beispiel dienen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das ist lächerliche Erbsenzählerei.


 So wie Du meinen Post 'zerpflückt' hast, gebe ich das 'Kompliment' _gerne _zurück.


----------



## m0nti (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey Leute vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Ich suche eine mechanische Tastatur mit braunen cherrys, blauer beleuchtung und einer Handballenauflage. Was dem bis jetzt am nächsten kommt ist eine aiva osmium. Diese hat allerdings rote cherrys.
Oder ist der Unterschied zwischen roten cherrys und braunen überhaupt nicht so groß?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2012)

Der Auslösewiderstand bei den beiden Switches ist gleich, aber bei den braunen kann man den Aulösepunkt fühlen, bei den roten ändert sich der Widerstand bis zum Endanschlag dagegen nicht.


----------



## Superwip (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Oder mit anderen Worten: der Unterschied ist ziemlich groß...

Auf eine eigebaute Handballenauflage würde ich nicht sehr viel Wert legen, es gibt ja gute "externe".


----------



## m0nti (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hmm, von externen Handballenauflagen hab ich ja noch gar nichts gehört, da muss ich mal ein bissel googeln. 
Danke für die Tipps und Hinweise!
Ja und die Rückmeldung hätte ich halt gerne, dann werden es wohl definitiv braune cherrys. Wenn man schon soviel Geld für ne Tastaur ausgibt dann muss schon alles passen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Auf eine eigebaute Handballenauflage würde ich nicht sehr viel Wert legen, es gibt ja gute "externe".


 Yup, also ich freue mich immer wieder über meine Handballenschmeichler aus _echtem_ Leder.


----------



## s|n|s (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt grad wieder Phantom PCBs. Verlockend.

Frohe Feiertage!


----------



## Leandros (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Frohe Feiertage!


 
Nichts froh.  Meine Tastatur hängt seit 1 Woche bei FedEx in Kerpen, weil meine Adresse angeblich nicht existiert. 
Der Fahrer wird wohl kein bock gehabt haben es zu zustellen (Kollege Arbeitet hin und wieder mal bei Hermes, daher weis ich wie das abläuft).


----------



## s|n|s (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist bei Hermes auch so. Die schicken das Paket zurück, nur weil der Nachname auf dem Absender nicht "von Xyz", sondern "Vonxyz" geschrieben ist, und das auf der Klingel anders steht.


Jedenfalls viel Spass mit dem Monster.

PS: keyboard-reddit


----------



## Leandros (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das Skurrile, meine Adresse war nicht falsch ...


----------



## Superwip (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wahrscheinlich benutzt FedEx Apple Maps.


----------



## Leandros (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Genau mein Gedanke!


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das US Layout ist bei den Umlaten nicht yu gebrauchen und immer umzuswitchen ist auch nervigl.
Wie löst man das am besten?
Und an z und y muss man sich auch erstmal gewöhnen.


----------



## Skeksis (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Yup, also ich freue mich immer wieder über meine Handballenschmeichler aus _echtem_ Leder.



Ich bin auch einfach zu nem Sattler gedackelt und hab ihm gesagt was ich gerne hätte. Fertig. Aus BMW Alcantara, in schwarz.


----------



## s|n|s (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das US Layout ist bei den Umlaten nicht yu gebrauchen und immer umzuswitchen ist auch nervigl.
> Wie löst man das am besten?
> Und an z und y muss man sich auch erstmal gewöhnen.


 

Y und z und auch Umlaute sollten richtig sein, wenn du im OS einfach deutsches Tastaturlayout angibst. Nur <> gibts nicht, da eine Taste weniger. Oder nicht?
Denke, dass die Tasten-Codes die gleichen sind, ob jetzt auf der Taste Z oder Y steht. Das OS übersetzt doch, es sei denn du arbeitest tiefer. Konsole zB.

Hab keine Ansi hier zum Testen.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe das Layout auf US gestellt.


----------



## s|n|s (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mit ner ISO-Tastatur?

Und wunderst dich dann das die Tasten vertauscht sind? 

EDIT:

Warum eigentlich? Und was stört jetzt?


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mit der Filco die ich hier gepostetn habe, also QWERTY und da US Layout eingestellt ist passt die Eingabe zu dem was draufsteht.
Das entspricht nur nicht dem gewohnten. Also Z und Y sind im Vergleich zu QWERTZ vertaucht und Umlaute lassen sich auch nicht direkt eintippen.

Ich könnte das Layout einfach auf Deutsch stellen, aber das wäre mir zu einfach 

OT: Weiß einer warum man die CM Storm Spawn nicht mehr kaufen kann?


----------



## s|n|s (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

A) Aufmachen, Controller austauschen gegen programmierbaren, zB Teensy oder anderen mit AtMega, Controller booten und Einstellen. Filco verkaufen.

B) Phantom kaufen und Programmieren.

...

C) Profit.


----------



## 4LI4Z (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Y und z und auch Umlaute sollten richtig sein, wenn  du im OS einfach deutsches Tastaturlayout angibst. Nur <> gibts  nicht, da eine Taste weniger. Oder nicht?
> Denke, dass die  Tasten-Codes die gleichen sind, ob jetzt auf der Taste Z oder Y steht.  Das OS übersetzt doch, es sei denn du arbeitest tiefer. Konsole zB.
> 
> Hab keine Ansi hier zum Testen.



Bedingt richtig, Keycodes werden OS-seitig verarbeitet, dass stimmt schonmal. Deine "Konsole" womit du denke ich mal die CMD unter Windows, bzw die Bash oder C-Shell bei Linux- / Unix-Systemen meinst, läuft genauso unter diesem Betriebssytem, ist also nicht "tiefer".
Es gibt allerdings Bios-keycodes, die von den OS-keycodes abweichen können.



s|n|s schrieb:


> A) Aufmachen, Controller austauschen gegen  programmierbaren, zB Teensy oder anderen mit AtMega, Controller booten  und Einstellen. Filco verkaufen.
> 
> B) Phantom kaufen und Programmieren.
> 
> ...



Zu A):

So einfach ist das nicht, du kannst nicht einfach mal einen neuen Keyboard-Controller einsetzen. Die Controller-Einheit ist nämlich eine Platine, die aus mehr besteht wie einem Mikrocontroller. Es müssen auch noch Pins und Input-Spannung stimmen (Außerdem ist es nicht einfach einen Mikro-Controller zu finden, der genug Pins hat um die Matrix zu verarbeiten).
Der einzige Custom-Controller, der meines Wissens nach produziert wurde, ist das HID-Liber Controller dür die Filco MJT2TKL von bathroomepiphanies.
Dieses habe ich auch in meiner Filco verbaut.
Außerdem wird ein Controller nicht einfach so eingebaut und gut ist. Du musst zuvor noch deine eigene Firmware bzw. wenn diese geforkt ist, deine eigene Keymap basteln und diese dann auf dein Controller flashen.
Hier nochmal ein Bildchen von dem Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Sry für Potato-Cam)

Zu B und C):

Du wirst niemals eine Phantom für den Preis einer Filco kriegen. Du weisst schon dass man da nur das PCB mit den grundlegedsten elektronischen teilen erhält.
Das heißt es fallen noch Kosten für Switches, evtl. Nkro-Dioden, ein Case und Lötausrüstung bzw. das Zusammenbauenlassen an. (Bei der Mounting-Plate bin ich mir nicht sicher, ist die bei der aktuellen Runde dabei?)
Alles in allem wirst du niemals unter dem Preis einer Filco landen, dass haben so ziemlich alle Customs gemein(die mir bekannt sind).

Abschließend nochmal zum Unterschied ISO und ANSI, es gibt hier in der Matrix und Switch-Platzierung Unterschiede. Es ist also nicht mit einem neuen Controller getan, man müsste zusätzlich noch mechanische Änderungen vornehmen und neue Traces von Hand verlegen um ANSI zu ISO zu ändern. Daraufhin wär ich gespannt, welchen Preis du für so einen "Ghetto-Style"-Mod noch erhältst. Falls Interesse besteht kann ich den Quellcode für den HID-Controller hier posten.
Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Ich bin auch einfach zu nem Sattler gedackelt und hab ihm gesagt was ich gerne hätte. Fertig. Aus BMW Alcantara, in schwarz.


 Wo ist das (Beweis-)Foto dazu?! Her damit!


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> A) Aufmachen, Controller austauschen gegen programmierbaren, zB Teensy oder anderen mit AtMega, Controller booten und Einstellen. Filco verkaufen.
> 
> B) Phantom kaufen und Programmieren.
> 
> ...


 Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen wie man auf dem US Lazout Umlaute tippt, Google spuckte nichts dazu aus was out of the box geht.


----------



## merkijan (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich wollte mir selber etwas unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen...

... und so wurde ich schwach: The Keyboard Company's WE31B0 - German Topre Realforce 105UB Variable Gold on Black Keyboard

Ich freue mich schon so darauf 

Da ich dann keine Makrotasten mehr auf der linken Seite habe, musste ich natürlich eine Alternative suchen: Frei Programmierbarer Nummernblock / Kassentastatur mit 24 Tasten - Active Key Online Shop

Bin mal gespannt, wie viel Spaß ich mit der Kombination haben werde - nächstes Jahr soll ja eine neue Deck-Tastatur auf den Markt kommen, da schlage ich dann vielleicht zu - sofern die Topre mich nicht absolut überzeugt.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Spinal (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Glückwunsch 
Auf die bin ich auch heiss, seitdem der Brennmeister mir den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hat  

Ein Bericht, auch über diese Kassentastatur ist ausdrücklich erwünscht 

bye
Spinal


----------



## 4LI4Z (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen wie man auf dem US Lazout Umlaute tippt, Google spuckte nichts dazu aus was out of the box geht.



Dafür gibt es tools, unter Windows AutoHotKey oder das hauseigene MSKLC. AutoHotkey The Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator
Unter Linux einfach xModmap. Damit kannst du dir dann zB. Alt+A -> Ä einstellen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Auf die bin ich auch heiss, seitdem der Brennmeister mir den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hat
> Ein Bericht, auch über diese Kassentastatur ist ausdrücklich erwünscht


 Dieser 'Floh' wurde mir _ebenfalls_ von einem Mitstreiter hier im Forum ins Ohr gesetzt.  Guter Vorsatz für's neue Jahr: *Topre kaufen*! 
Guter Vorsatz für Dich, *merkijan*, Bericht über Topre _*und*_ Kassentasta/Zehnerblock!


----------



## merkijan (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Aye, wird gemacht!


----------



## OctoCore (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen wie man auf dem US Lazout Umlaute tippt, Google spuckte nichts dazu aus was out of the box geht.



Und Ypsilonen ...


----------



## Skeksis (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was mich an der Topre stören würde sind die unterschiedlichen Switchstärken. Aber ich kann euch sagen: So ein Topre Switch fühlt sich echt nochmal ganz anders an als Cherry. Die fühlen sich genauso an, wie man es als unwissender von MX Brown gedacht hat.

Und der Bottom Out sound vom HHKB ist einfach geil.


----------



## Berengo (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

HIho, mal ne kurze Frage kann man ausser wenn man ein Cap abnimmt bei der Filco erkennen welche Switches verbaut sind?
also anhand von Serien nummer oder so. Weil auf der Verpackung habe ich keinen Hinweis gefunden welche drin sind.
BTW geiles Schreibfeeling und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## 4LI4Z (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi Berengo, ja das kann man.

Erstens geht es anhand der Farbe der LEDs, Boards mit taktilen Switches haben bei Filco blaue LEDs, also MX blues und browns. Lineare Switches haben rote LEDs also MX reds und blacks.

MC in der Seriennummer, also zB. FKBN105MC/GRB2 heißt MX blue.
M in der Seriennummer, also zB. FKBN105M/GRB2 heißt MX brown.
ML in der Seriennummer, also zB. FKBN105ML/GRB2 heißt MX black.
MRL in der Seriennummer, also zB. FKBN105MRL/GRB2 heißt MX red.


----------



## Skeksis (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die MX Blue hat, zumindest war das bei mir so, grüne LEDs. MX Brown blaue, MX Black rote. Mehr Filcos hatte ich nicht.


----------



## Berengo (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ok dann kann ich das Checken. 
Vielen Dank. Schöne Feiertage noch!


----------



## Leandros (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

unicomp ist da. Geiles Teil! Absolut geiles Teil.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sieht sehr komisch aus,


----------



## Leandros (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sieht sehr komisch aus,


 
Ich finde die sieht super aus. Was fehlt dir / stört dich? 

Schaust du etwa auf die Tastatur zum Tippen?


----------



## Spinal (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die dreit Tasten um den roten Nippel sehen irgendwie gelblicher aus


----------



## Leandros (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Die dreit Tasten um den roten Nippel sehen irgendwie gelblicher aus


 
Hast recht. Die haben alle noch so eine glitzerne dünne Schicht auf den Tasten, denke die wird sich mit der Zeit entfernen und dann werden alle Tasten gleich aussehen.

Auf dem Foto sind die drei nur durch den Blickwinkel so Gelblich. In real sieht man das nicht.

Edit: Du hast recht, die Kappen sind etwas Gelblicher. Strange. Soll mir jetzt aber egal sein. Es stört mich nicht beim tippen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der Trackpint, des Logo und die komisch schwarze Kasten, da vor allem unter der Leertaste.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das Logo? Das ist nicht besonders elegant, das gilt für den ganzen Bereich der Status-LEDs (aber der ist bei meiner Uni und auch der Cherry ebenfalls nur so ein aufgeklebter Plastikstreifen).
Die Kasten unter der Leertaste sind die "Maustasten".


----------



## FabsSpeed (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo Zusammen ...

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach eine neuen mechanischen Tastatur ... Preislich ist es mir eigentlich relativ egal was Sie kostet, für mich ist nur wichtig, dass Sie eine deutsche Tastatur hat, da ich sie täglich 10 Stunen zum schreiben nutze und diese gewohnt bin. US Tastaturen sind leider nichts für mich ...  

Filco The Keyboard Company's FKBN105MRL/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Soft Linear Action Keyboard oder The Keyboard Company's FKBN105M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action Keyboard 

Topre The Keyboard Company's WE31B0 - German Topre Realforce 105UB Variable Gold on Black Keyboard oder The Keyboard Company's YA31B0 - German Realforce 88UB 45g Key Black on Black Mini Keyboard

oder gibt es nach was ganz anderes tolles? Ich hätte gerne eine Ducky DK9008S White LED Backlit Mechanical Keyboard, aber die gibt es ja leider nur mit US Tastaturen, oder? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe und Tipps!

FabsSpeed


----------



## Superwip (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Unicomp ist auch nicht schlecht, siehe ein paar Posts darüber...


----------



## 4LI4Z (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Duckys gibts bald viel mehr Modelle auch in ISO, ducky-nordic.com will, wenn der Shop eröffnet wird diese in Europa anbieten.

Teaser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Zur Unicomp als Tastatur für Vielschreiber, das kann ganz schön ermüdend sein, Buckling Springs brauchen doch recht viel Aktivierungsenergie, ist aber Geschmackssache.
Ich mag jedenfalls BS trotz oder gerade wegen der hohen Aktivierungsenergie sehr, finde aber dass es noch angenehmere Switches gibt.

Was für dich am besten ist kann dir niemand sagen, am besten probierst du erstmal ein paar Switches aus und kaufst dann anhand deiner Switchwahl eine Tastatur


----------



## Leandros (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



4LI4Z schrieb:


> Zur Unicomp als Tastatur für Vielschreiber, das kann ganz schön ermüdend sein, Buckling Springs brauchen doch recht viel Aktivierungsenergie, ist aber Geschmackssache.
> Ich mag jedenfalls BS trotz oder gerade wegen der hohen Aktivierungsenergie sehr, finde aber dass es noch angenehmere Switches gibt.


 
Man gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit daran. Am anfang mag das stimmen, aber wenn man erstmal ein paar Tage / Wochen auf BS tippt möchte man sie nicht mehr missen.
Außerdem ist das Geräusch total Geil.


----------



## Superwip (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Buckling Springs sind eben was für richtige Männer


----------



## Leandros (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Buckling Springs sind eben was für richtige Männer


 
So schaut es aus!


----------



## Skeksis (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn du dich mit dem Design der Realforce anfreunden kannst, ist das sicherlich eine tolle Alternative. Ich jedenfalls möchte auf meine Topres nicht mehr verzichten müssen. Ob das jedoch nicht der totale Overkill ist, steht auf nem anderen Blatt. Eine Tastatur mit Cherrys ist keinesfalls schlecht und wird deutlich länger halten als alle deine alten Rubberdomes. Und die von dir genannte Filco ist echt ein wertiges Gerät. Auch Buckling Springs sind ziemlich cool, aber doch gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Topres sind wirklich wirklich wirklich toll, aber durch das doch eher miese P/L Verhältnis eher was für Enthusiasten.


----------



## Superwip (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab mal wieder eine Tastatur im Schrott gefunden... da sie in einem erbärmlichen Zustand ist (nass, Kabel abgeschnitten, einige Caps fehlen) hab ich sie nicht mitgenommen. Ich hab auch schon wirklich mehr als genug alte Mechas. Dennoch würde mich interressieren, was das für Schalter sind; sie fühlen sich jedenfalls an wie Blaue Cherry MX.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4LI4Z (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sehen aus wie Mitsumi Switches, welche kann ich nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Spinal (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich könnte mich im Moment nur schwer für eine Mecha entscheiden und bin froh das ich mehrere mit verschiedenen Switches habe. Vielleicht würde ich es so machen, anstatt mir eine teure Tastatur zu holen vielleicht mehrere günstige mit verschiedenen Schaltertypen. Dann kann man ersten tauschen wenn man Lust hat und außerdem so erstmal merken, welche Schalter einem zusagen. 
Denn ob man nun Cherry MX Black auf einer Steelseries 6gv2 oder einer Filco hat, macht vom tippen keinen wirklichen Unterschied.

bye
Spinal


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@Superwip: Da kommen mir ja fast Nostalgietränen - eine alte Chicony, so eine hatte ich auch mal.


----------



## Superwip (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Willst du sie?


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke für das Angebot  - wenn ich die alte Tastatur noch hätte, vielleicht.  Aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand anders, der sie als Ersatzteillager nutzen möchte.
Bezweifle ich aber - wer kennt die Marke hier überhaupt noch? In einem internationalerem Forum sähe es vielleicht anders aus.


----------



## Superwip (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Prinzipiell ist sie wahrscheinlich schon noch funktionsfähig, man müsste sie "nur" trocknen, reinigen, ein neues Kabel anlöten und irgendwie die fehlenden Caps ersetzen.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

lol.. als Hardware-Messie habe ich genug Altlasten.  Ich bin schon stolz darauf, dass ich es vor Kurzem geschafft habe, Mäuse und Joysticks zu entsorgen.
Bis auf die Klassiker natürlich.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> ...wer kennt die Marke hier überhaupt noch?


Öhm, ich, in Anwesenheit meiner Wenigkeit.  Ist aber eine _lange Weile_ mit _so_ 'ner Chicony her... 



OctoCore schrieb:


> ...Mäuse und Joysticks zu entsorgen. Bis auf die Klassiker natürlich.


 Yup, _die_ bleiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und _natürlich _der nachgekaufte Jubi-Stick: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _Selbstverständlich _so wie abgebildet in der Originalverpackung schön im Regal.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Beim Jubel-Goldständer war ich leicht in Versuchung - hab's mir aber dann doch verkniffen. Schließlich habe ich auch noch die Erstausgabe.


----------



## evilass (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



FabsSpeed schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen ...
> 
> ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach eine neuen mechanischen Tastatur ... Preislich ist es mir eigentlich relativ egal was Sie kostet, für mich ist nur wichtig, dass Sie eine deutsche Tastatur hat, da ich sie täglich 10 Stunen zum schreiben nutze und diese gewohnt bin. US Tastaturen sind leider nichts für mich ...
> 
> ...


 
Zu den beiden Filcos kann ich auch meinen Senf abgeben. Ich habe beide mehrere Tage auf der Arbeit verwendet, hintereinander versteht sich. Auf der LINEAR mache ich weniger Tippfehler, aber auf der TACTILE macht mir das Tippen mehr Spaß. Deshalb habe ich die TACTILE behalten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> The Keyboard  Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the  UK


 Na _endlich_ gibt's die Filco's mit deutschem Tastaturlayout und Cherry *Red* Switches. 
 Was aber zu neuen 'Sorgen' führt: Noch eine Filco mit in den Bestand aufnehmen und die gleich mit der eh' für dieses Jahr geplanten Bestellung der Topre verbinden...  Von der Sache her bin ich mit den *Brown*ies voll und ganz zufrieden...
Dass ich bereits ein paar Tage _vor_ dem Jahreswechsel auf dem Besten Weg zum dauerhaften _Ex_-Raucher bin, eröffnet dieses Jahr ganz neue 'Möglichkeiten'...


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Snake_bln schrieb:


> [x] Logitech
> 
> als Gamer das A und O beim zocken


 

Solche Abstimmungen haben doch eh keinen Sinn um Qualität zu würdigen.


----------



## FabsSpeed (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe heute meine neue Topre bestellt ... Fotos werden folgen wenn Sie da ist! Danke für Eure Hilfe, bzw. Eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



FabsSpeed schrieb:


> Habe heute meine neue Topre bestellt ...


_* N-e-i-d*_...  
Passt scho'.  
Von hier aus sei schon mal viel Spaß damit gewünscht!


----------



## Leandros (4. Januar 2013)

*Re: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So ne Topre ist was schönes. Würde ich auch gerne nochmal testen.


----------



## FabsSpeed (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> _* N-e-i-d*_...
> Passt scho'.
> Von hier aus sei schon mal viel Spaß damit gewünscht!


 
Danke


----------



## Leandros (5. Januar 2013)

*Re: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sind Tastaturen beim Einführen aus den USA nach Deutschland nicht steuerfrei?


----------



## FabsSpeed (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Sind Tastaturen beim Einführen aus den USA nach Deutschland nicht steuerfrei?


 
Ich habe mein aus England!


----------



## merkijan (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, nachdem ja meine AK-100 (Kassentastatur) schon etwas länger bei mir rumliegt, aber noch auf den geeigneten Partner warten musste, war es vor einigen Minuten endlich soweit: Die Topre ist da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nun muss ich aber in die Arbeit, ich schreibe dann heute Abend oder die Tage mal mehr.

*EDIT:*
Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die ENTER-Taste leicht schief sitzt? Ist auch auf dem Produktbild (http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=791) so...


----------



## Leandros (7. Januar 2013)

*Re: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So. Handballenablage ist fertig.

@Brennmeister: Mein Schneider heißt Claudia und ist meine Mutter.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Farbe ist ... echt interessant.  Ansonsten  für Mutti.


----------



## Leandros (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist ... echt interessant.



Fotoqualität vom Nexus 4  




OctoCore schrieb:


> Ansonsten  für Mutti.



Yep.  Fühlt sich super an. Ist mit Getreide gefüllt und für die höhe der Tastatur und meinen Comfort angepasst. Dass erhälst du mit keiner Produktion.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab mir jetze ne QPAD MK-50 bestellt. Wenn die wieder unter Linux spacken macht geh ich die Wand hoch!

Edit: Sie ist da und läuft unter jedem gestestetem OS  .
Gegen die Zowie ist sie aber geradezu ein Leichtgewicht und ob der Softtouchlack auch nur im entferntesten mit der Langlebigkeit der Schalter mithalten kann wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Von den orangen "Sondertasten" hab ich nur spaßeshalber eine statt der Escape Taste verbaut.


----------



## merkijan (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

_Kleiner Nachtrag zu meiner Topre:_

Nach ein wenig Email-Verkehr mit dem Händler ist jetzt wohl eine "gerade" Enter-Taste auf dem Weg zu mir... Hmpf...


----------



## Spinal (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist mir sofort aufgefallen, aber ich wollt nichts sagen um dir den Spaß nicht zu verderben.


----------



## Leandros (11. Januar 2013)

*Re: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ErgoDox ist erhältlich.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> ErgoDox ist erhältlich.


 Für diejenigen, welche damit nichts anzufangen wissen, hier der Weblink: Ergodox


----------



## Leandros (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kauft sich jemand eine ErgoDox? Ich bin Hart am überlegen, wollte mir doch eigentlich erst meinen neuen Bildschirm holen...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich bleib hart wie'n Cherry *Black* Switch am Anschlag/Bodenblech. Als nächstes kommt mir, _wenn_ denn, _dann_ die Topre ins Haus.


----------



## Leandros (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ich bleib hart wie'n Cherry *Black* Switch am Anschlag/Bodenblech. Als nächstes kommt mir, _wenn_ denn, _dann_ die Topre ins Haus.


 
Schöne Formulierung. 
Ich bin echt am Überlegen, aber wahrscheinlich vermisse ich dann meine tollen IBM Buckle Spring switches. Die sind einfach sowas von geil!


----------



## turbosnake (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hate gestern mal meine BW in der Hand, die sonst unter meinem Schreibtisch verstuabt und fand das sie keinen hochwetigen Eindruck macht und von den Logitech Dinger in der Schule muss ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Die sind aber erstmal total bteit wegen dem Numblock und fühlen sich so an wie eine 3 Euro Tastatur vom Grabbeltisch.


----------



## Spinal (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich habe hier ständig ne Black Widow Ultimate und eine Filco Tenkeyless im Wechsel und kann mich von der Qualität der BW nicht beschweren. Ich finde, sie sieht billiger aus, ist aber gar nicht so übel.
Die Filco war teurer und wirkt hochwertiger, aber wäre ja auch peinlich wenn nicht.

Einzig die Keycaps der BW sind teilweise schief "bedruckt", das sollte bei einer 100+ Euro Tastatur nicht passieren. Die Filco Keycaps sind aber auch nicht unbedingt zum angeben 

bye
Spinal


----------



## turbosnake (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nur hat mich die gebrauchte Filco nicht mehr als die neue BW gekostet.


----------



## s|n|s (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Kauft sich jemand eine ErgoDox? Ich bin Hart am überlegen, wollte mir doch eigentlich erst meinen neuen Bildschirm holen...



würd ja gern... ganzes ist aber teuer. also vielleicht nur was man mindestens braucht. Hat jemand die eigentlichen Zahlen? Versand und so?

PS: Welchen Bildschirm?


----------



## Leandros (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> würd ja gern... ganzes ist aber teuer. also vielleicht nur was man mindestens braucht. Hat jemand die eigentlichen Zahlen? Versand und so?
> 
> PS: Welchen Bildschirm?




Wenn es 100 Bestellungen gibt kostet das ganze nur noch 199$. Du könntest dir nur die PCBs holen und dann den Rest versuchen in DE günstig zu schiessen. Dann dürftest du allerdings Probleme mit dem Case haben.

Das brauchst du alles:

2 x PCB
8 x Acrylic case Plates
1 x Teensy USB Board, Version 2
1 x MCP23018 I/O expander
2 x 3.5mm TRRS connector
1 x USB mini B connector
1 x USB mini B plug
1 x 0.1 UF ceramic capacitor
88 x 1N4148 diode
2 x 2.2KΩ resistor
3 x 3mm T1 LED
3 x 220 Ω resistor
88 x Cherry MX switch
1 x USB cable Male A to male mini B
1 x TRRS cable


PS: Ein schönen 27" Korea Display.


----------



## s|n|s (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

200$ exclusive Versand. Und bis jetzt sind es nur 25 Bestellungen. Also >200$ Dazu kommt, dass im dem Preis keine Tastenkappen enthalten sind. 
-> Komplettes Board ~300$ + Zeit/Service zum Löten.

Und dann hat man eine Tastatur zu Hause und eine andere im Büro/überall anders.

Für das Geld gibts aber auch keine Alternative.


----------



## Leandros (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> 200$ exclusive Versand.



22$. Das ist ein Schnäppchen. Habe schon über 50$ bezahlt.



s|n|s schrieb:


> Und bis jetzt sind es nur 25 Bestellungen.



Entweder sehe ich das falsch, aber es fehlen 56 bis zum 199$ Preis. Sind also 32 Verkauft. 



s|n|s schrieb:


> Also >200$ Dazu kommt, dass im dem Preis keine Tastenkappen enthalten sind.
> -> Komplettes Board ~300$ + Zeit/Service zum Löten.


Stimmt, an die Keycaps habe ich nicht gedacht.



s|n|s schrieb:


> Und dann hat man eine Tastatur zu Hause und eine andere im Büro/überall anders.


Das ist doch normal, ich bekomme mitlerweile die Kriese wenn ich in der Schule tippen muss! Müsste mir mal eine bauen die direkt Bone layout hat und dann mit in die Schule / Arbeit nehmen kann. 



s|n|s schrieb:


> Für das Geld gibts aber auch keine Alternative.


Nein, wenn du eine Ergonomische willst kommst du um eine ErgoDox nicht rum.


----------



## merkijan (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, hab grad Ersatz für die ENTER-Taste bekommen. Ich benutze also gerade die Topre das erste Mal in der Praxis... Hui... vor über nem Jahr der Umstieg auf die diversen MX-Schalter und jetzt das. Da muss man sich erstmal daran gewöhnen. Schreibgefühl ist klasse, Verarbeitung der Tastatur (mal von einer schiefen Taste, die ja getauscht wurde, abgesehen) ist in meinen Augen nochmal eine Stufe über den Filco-Modellen. Aber der Langzeittest muss das natürlich alles noch bestätigen. Ein Fehlkauf war es aber sicher nicht 

Dieses Jahr werde ich mich wohl auch das erste Mal ans "Umbauen" einer Mecha wagen, will unbedingt eine Tastatur mit DE-Layout und MX-Greens...


----------



## s|n|s (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Das ist doch normal, ich bekomme mitlerweile die Kriese wenn ich in der Schule tippen muss! Müsste mir mal eine bauen die direkt Bone layout hat und dann mit in die Schule / Arbeit nehmen kann.



nö ducky nordic bringt noch dieses quartal eine programmierbare raus. in ISO. Für unterwegs will man eh keine platemounted.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



merkijan schrieb:


> ...Topre... Schreibgefühl ist klasse, Verarbeitung der Tastatur...ist in meinen Augen nochmal eine Stufe über den Filco-Modellen...




  

​


----------



## Leandros (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> nö ducky nordic bringt noch dieses quartal eine programmierbare raus. in ISO. Für unterwegs will man eh keine platemounted.


 
Ich habe meine 5 kg Unicomp mit in den Urlaub genommen, ich bin da Schmerzlos. 
Warte, die ErgoDox ist ja US layout. Naja, mir ist das eh egal. Bone2 und so. Aber wer nimmt schon eine Tastatur mit in die Schule  Für die Arbeit würde ich mir extra eine kaufen, kein bock immer eine Tastatur rum zu schleppen. 

Ich muss eh mir irgendwo erstmal die Cherry Switches anschauen, vllt komme ich mit denen nach meiner Unicomp gar nicht mehr klar.


----------



## s|n|s (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

vielleicht eine mit MX clear

Mit ANSI hat das ergodox layout wenig zu tun. ergo und so.


----------



## Leandros (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> vielleicht eine mit MX clear
> 
> Mit ANSI hat das ergodox layout wenig zu tun. ergo und so.


 
Die weißen klicken aber nicht, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne. 

Stimmt, aber es hat QWERTY 


PS: Grade erstmal zwei Kisten Erdinger für Heute Abend gekauft.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich bräuchte eine recht einfache und legale Methode um an mehr Geld zu kommen, da meine Wunschliste mittlerweile sehr lang und sehr teuer ist.
Doch woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen?
Immer wieder wenn ich Topre lesen will ich mir auch eine kaufen.


----------



## Leandros (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte eine recht einfache und legale Methode um an mehr Geld zu kommen, da meine Wunschliste mittlerweile sehr lang und sehr neue ist.



SEO. Werbung. Warum glaubst du habe ich als Schüler wohl ein 4 Stelliges Einkommen.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> SEO. Werbung. Warum glaubst du habe ich als Schüler wohl ein 4 Stelliges Einkommen.


 Das mit der Werbung hast du schon mal gesagt, aber wie kann man mit Suchmaschienenoptimierung Geld verdienen?
Und mehr als 1.000 Eur gilt schon sehr gut, als Nebenjob.
Das ist hier aber arg OT.


----------



## Leandros (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das mit der Werbung hast du schon mal gesagt, aber wie kann man mit Suchmaschienenoptimierung Geld verdienen?



Du musst SEO mit Werbung verbinden. 
Website Coden. Werbung druff. SEO magic anwenden. Gut bei Google gerankt sein. Absahnen.
Gut machen sich immer Webseiten über Urlaubsorte oder ähnliches. 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Und mehr als 1.000 Eur gilt schon sehr gut, als Nebenjob.
> Das ist hier aber arg OT.



Ja, muss auch die Tage zum Finanzamt watscheln und mir die Formulare für meine Steuererklärung rausholen ... das wird teuer.


----------



## FabsSpeed (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Frage: Hat hier jemand im GH Forum beim GroupBuy ein Phantom Board bestellt ?


----------



## Bullveyr (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Metal Key Caps (MX) gefällig? --> Caseking

PS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und dann muss man erst mal MX Greens kaufen weil der Rest-Aktivierungsdruck sich ja entsprechend dem Tastengewicht verringert.


----------



## Bullveyr (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wiegen 5g, wird sicher einen Unterschied machen aber wohl kaum einen extremen, bewegt sich ja im Bereich von 10%.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Metal Key Caps (MX) gefällig? --> Caseking
> PS:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 .........​ Lässt sich qualitativ was über die Keycaps was (aus-)sagen? Da kommt man(n) _schon _ins grübeln.
Leider gibt's kein allumfassendes 105'er Keycaps-Austauschset- oder ein 88'er für Tenkeyless-Bretter.


----------



## 4LI4Z (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Keycaps sind denk ich mal von MKC, da ist die Qualität in der Regel ganz ordentlich. Bin gespannt ob Caseking noch mehr Produkte von MKC vertreiben wird. Bis jetzt waren diese für den nicht-asiatischen Raum ja eigentlich bloß durch Feng verfügbar.


----------



## s|n|s (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

der lol des monats:
I'm so mad at filco right now.


----------



## Leandros (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> der lol des monats:
> I'm so mad at filco right now.


 
Muahahahaha. Was für ein Troll.


----------



## Dusk (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

°üÓÊË³·á ËÍºÃÀñ NEO 87 Zelia ¾ºÉñ 2´ú ÎÞ³å »úÐµ¼üÅÌ ÎÞÏßÄ£Ê½-ÌÔ±¦Íø

http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/370895841/T2ab9dXmFaXXXXXXXX_!!370895841.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Irgend jemand der die Tastatur kennt oder schonmal gesehen hat und irgend etwas dazu sagen kann?


----------



## s|n|s (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

nö, aber was soll daran so besonders sein?
|
|              btw: Hat jemand Interesse an Filco Ninja Keycaps für ne Tenkeyless in schwarz?
|
V
Edit:
- "neo kb87 zeba"
- Wireless
- auswahl an verschiedenen MX Schaltern
- kein case, wie man erkennt
- pcb-mounted

"Hergestellt"/Vertrieben von PLU, also recht gute Qualität. Aber pcb-mounted. Preis ist etwa 80$, also mit Versand nach D um die 90€, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Ist Dezember 2011 bei Qtan diskutiert worden. Eilte Gaming sports (link 1 .... link 2)

_und hier kann man das bestellen:_ http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEO-87-wire...55?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item43b7965cf3


----------



## FabsSpeed (4. Februar 2013)

Mal ein Foto meiner Topre mit Clacks,...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neuer101 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weiß nicht, ob die Tastatur hier schon angesprochen wurde, aber anscheinend lernt Corsair auch dazu:
Vengeance K95 Fully-Mechanical Keyboard


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Comming Soon: Something Big, but Small, es ist nicht blau, es sind keine Brownies und es ist kein Raven, aber schwarz ist es irgendwie schon, aber dann auch wieder nicht.
Seid gespannt und vertriebt euch die Zeit mit Superbowl Werbung, die 3,8$ pro 30 Sec kostet zB damit




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9H0xPWAtaa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier müsste es nur heißen Get it. Get happy. 

Warum ich so rede,:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pzfAdmAtYIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also ratet was ich meine und wer es weiß bekommt ein Keks, aber nicht den goldenen von Leibniz.


----------



## s|n|s (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

filco und so:
http://imgur.com/a/O7fq6


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die ist ja noch kleiner als meine Noppoo Choc Mini  mit Reds


----------



## Timsu (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn einem MX-Brown gefallen, kommt man dann auch mit Buckling Springs klar?
Oder lassen sich diese deutlich schwerer drücken?


----------



## FabsSpeed (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> filco und so:
> Filco MINILA UK layout - Imgur


 
Wo gibt es denn das zu kaufen ?


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie alle Filcos hier:The Keyboard Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the UK

Filco Majestouch MINILA 60% keyboard announced | The Keyboard Company, aber erst ein ein paar Montaten.


----------



## lvr (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi, ich habe mir vor einer Weile eine Qpad MK-50 mit Reds gekauft. Jetzt habe ich aber bei der linken Shift-Taste das Problem, das die etwas hängen bleibt. Ich denke mal das Keycap sitzt da nicht richtig in der Halterung. Habe es jetzt aber schon öfter abgenommen und versucht draufzudrücken, das Problem scheint aber irgendwie nicht besser zu werden. Oder mache ich da irgendetwas falsch?


----------



## Spinal (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bleibt der Schalter hängen oder die Cap? Wenn der Schalter hinüber ist wäre das schlecht, beim Cap kannst du mal an die Ränder schauen, manchmal sind da Grate dran, die sich mit den benachbarten Tasten oder dem Gehäuse verkanten.

bye
Spinal


----------



## lvr (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Cap bleibt nur hängen, wenn ich den Schalter mit dem Finger drücke dann geht er auch ohne Probleme flüssig runter. Gerade auch bemerkt, dass die Taste wohl nur hängen bleibt, wenn ich sie links und mittig drücke. Wenn ich sie aber auf der rechten Seite runterdrücke, geht sie ohne Probleme, so, wie sie es sollte . Und irgendwelche Grate sind da auch nicht.


----------



## Leandros (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

WD40. Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme mit meiner G11 von Logitech und der CTRL Taste. Bissl abgeschliffen und WD40 ran und schon war das wieder flutschig.


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat vielleicht zufällig jemand von euch eine SGI Granit oder eine SGI 9500829? Ich bin gerade wieder beim "PS/2 Raten"...

Ich brauche ein neues PS/2 Kabel für eine SGI 9500829 (die hässliche Version der SGI Granit); dieses hat folgende Adern:

Schwarz (Fett)
Schwarz (Fett)
Grün
Weiß
Rot
Schwarz (dünn)
Gelb

Ein PS/2 Kabel hat üblicherweise übrigens nur 4 Adern + Schirmung... einige der Adern sind also offensichtlich funktionslos

Die normalen PS/2 Adern sind:

GND- Masse
DATA- Datenleitung
CLK- Taktleitung
Vcc- +5V Versorgungsspannung
(GND- Schirmung)

Es gibt leider keinen Standard für die farbliche Markierung der Adern.

Der PS/2 Stecker (Mini-DIN 6) besitzt noch zwei weitere Kontakte die üblicherweise nicht belegt sind.

Nach etwas Reverse-Engineering konnte ich herausfinden das Fett-Schwarz anscheinend die Schirmung ist, Grün ist GND, Weiß ist +5V, Rot ist funktionslos, Gelb und Schwarz (dünn) sind demnach Data und CLK wobei wohl eher Gelb CLK und Schwarz Data ist.

Irgendwelche Einwände? Mit einer falschen Belegung kann man bekanntlich die Tastatur beschädigen -wir erinnern uns-.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wer schon immer mal mehr über eine Kassentastatur erfahren wollte, vielleicht findet er hier etwas: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...active-key-ak-100-pw-b-24-kassentastatur.html

Viel Spaß beim Lesen 
Falls Fragen sind, fragt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibts eigentlich schon eine mechanische Tastatur die so schön flach ist wie ne Razer Lycosa oder Logitech Illuminated?


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wird es nie geben.


----------



## Superwip (9. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich kenne keine. Übliche mechanische Schalter -insbesondere auch Cherry MX- sind auch einfach zu groß für so flache Tastaturen.

Die flachsten mechanischen Tastaturen die ich kenne sind die Cherry G84 mit 27mm Dicke und Cherry ML Schaltern; deren Qualität ist aber insbesondere im Vergleich zu den  Cherry MX *umstritten* (angeblich schlecht was ich aber nicht aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann).


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sorry, ich glaub ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich meinte das die Tasten so flach sind und eben nicht so weit rausstehen. 
Ob die Tastatur selber jetzt 30mm dick ist oder nur 10mm ist mir egal, die G15 hatte ich auch paar Jahre nur ich mag diese flachen Tasten.


----------



## FabsSpeed (10. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine neue Cheat mit girlDC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Sorry, ich glaub ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.
> Ich meinte das die Tasten so flach sind und eben nicht so weit rausstehen.
> Ob die Tastatur selber jetzt 30mm dick ist oder nur 10mm ist mir egal, die G15 hatte ich auch paar Jahre nur ich mag diese flachen Tasten.


 
Hm... es gibt schon mechanische Tastaturen deren Tasten etwas niedriger ist als gewöhnlich.

Die schon erwähnte Cherry G84 hat auch recht flache Tasten- allerdings mit 3mm Betätigungsweg; das ist nicht viel weniger als bei Cherry MX (4mm).

Die <2mm einer üblichen Gumminoppentastatur mit Scherenmechanik können das noch deutlich unterbieten. 

Ob es mechanische Tastaturen mit noch flacheren mechanischen Tasten, mit geringerem Betätigungsweg gibt weiß ich nicht- vermutlich jedenfalls keine die gegenwärtig noch hergestellt werden.


----------



## loller7 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was sind so die preiswertesten Mechanischen-Tastaturen mit MX Black oder Brown?!


----------



## Superwip (11. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Soweit ich weiß Cherry G80-3000... die bekommt man teils unter 50€.


----------



## Spinal (11. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ansonsten ist die Steelseries 6gv2 immer wieder mal für unter 70 Euro zu haben.

bye
Spinal


----------



## turbosnake (22. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich will eine Topre haben.
Mein aktuelle Auswahl aus einer Filcos mit Browns, eine Noppoo Choc mit Reds und der BW mit Blues ist ja eigentlich ausreichend und Geld ausgeben will ich auch nicht.

Und ich damit klarkomme kA, also lasse ich es lieber.
Eine IBM Model M sollte man doch recht günstig bekommen, oder?


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Model M tippt sich absolut genial! 
Mein Favorit (bisher, müsste mal ne Topre Testen, die MXs hab ich durch).

Mit etwas Glück bekommste die günstig auf Ebay oder eben neu von Unicomp.


----------



## Superwip (23. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Model M hat eine große Schwäche: mit Ausnahme der seltenen 122er Version hat sie keine Windowstasten. Weiters gibt es alle Model Ms nur mit PS/2.

Gebraucht kosten unterschiedliche Exemplare unterschiedlich viel, seltene Versionen sind teils erheblich teurer (bis weit über 100€), es gibt auch viele überteuerte Angebote; aufgrund ihres Gewichts muss man im Onlinehandel außerdem mit hohen Versandkosten rechnen.

Es ist am Ende garnicht so einfach günstiges Angebot zu finden; die Nachfrage ist nicht unerheblich und jedenfalls größer als das Angebot und die Anbieter haben meist keine Ahnung was das ganze ziemlich chaotisch macht.

Aber man muss ja nicht unbedingt Antiquitäten aufstöbern: Unicomp baut die Knickfedertastaturen ja noch immer zu folgenden Preisen- alle auch mit USB:

Classic: 79$ //Entspricht der Model M- mit Windows Tasten (104/105) oder ohne wie beim Original (101/102) wobei es bei letzterer zurzeit Engpässe gibt
Ultra Classic: 79$ //kompakteres Gehäuse im Vergleich zur normalen Classic
Space Saver M: 94$ //Derivat der Ultra Classic mit Apple Layout
Endura Pro: 99$ //mit Trackpoint
Classic Trackball: 109$ //mit Trackball
PC 122: 99$ //122-Tasten Tastatur; primär für spezielle Server Terminals, die Zusatztasten schaden aber auch in Spielen oft nicht

Hinzu kommen Versandkosten, Sonderwünsche im Bezug auf das Layout kosten 10$; ob QWERTZ auch 10$ kostet weiß ich nicht. Umsatzsteuer kommt gegebenenfalls auch noch dazu.

Es gibt auch Händler die Unicomp Tastaturen in Europa verkaufen allerdings meist nur die Ultra Classic.

Im Vergleich zu Topre jedenfalls sehr preiswert...


----------



## OctoCore (23. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ultra Classic ist praktisch die alte Space Saver, wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Dann habe ich wohl Classic - endlich wieder Ablagefläche über den F-Tasten für Kleinkram: Stifte, Zippo, Hilti Bohrhammer.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> ...endlich wieder Ablagefläche über den F-Tasten für Kleinkram: Stifte, Zippo, Hilti Bohrhammer.


 Aha, _so _werkelst Du an Deinem Rechenknecht 'rum.  Und das mit dem _in-die-Tasten-hauen_ nimmst Du wörtlich...


----------



## OctoCore (23. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So isses. Muss das Gerät abkönnen. Alles andere ist für Mädchen. 
Ist wahrscheinlich der Neandertaler in mir.


----------



## s|n|s (24. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kommt tenkeyless Unicomp.


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kommt tenkeyless Unicomp.


 
Was? Wo? Geil.


----------



## s|n|s (24. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

first link


----------



## BlackNeo (25. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Heyho, wollte mal fragen was die Datamancer tastaturen für Switches haben? Ich habe mich in diese Tastaturen verliebt 

Nein, will mir keine kaufen (2450$ für das Reliquary Keyboard sind mir etwas zu viel ), interessiert mich nur mal^^


----------



## Superwip (25. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Diverse Cherry MX.


----------



## OctoCore (26. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> first link


 
Der Geekhack-Thread von 2009/2010? 

Mal sehen, was aus der Ankündigung aus der einen geposteten Email wird - als einziges Indiz etwas mager.
Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## s|n|s (26. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

bei mir kommt das: Unicomp "tenkeyless" keyboard Late 2013 are you as excited as I am? - Imgur


----------



## Leandros (26. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ohh. Das sieht doch schon besser aus. Bin nämlich auch nur auf alte Threads gestoßen.


----------



## s|n|s (26. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

mein fehler. 

auch wenn die nur "geplant" ist und erst nächstes Jahr kommt ist das interressant.


----------



## Leandros (26. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> auch wenn die nur "geplant" ist und erst nächstes Jahr kommt ist das interressant.



Auf jeden fall, wäre die Fehlende IBM.


----------



## Superwip (26. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> die Fehlende IBM


 
M15...?


----------



## Leandros (26. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> M15...?


 
Ne, die Space Saver ohne Nummernblock.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (26. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schon klar was du meinst aber eine neue M15 wäre auch nett...

Auch die "Soft-Touch" Buckling Springs gibt es bei Unicomp nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (26. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, ich kenn die M15. Hatte nur nicht verstanden wie du das meinst. Hast aber recht, wenn es die M15 von Unicomp geben würde, würde ich direkt zuschlagen!


----------



## Overkee (29. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weiß man schon, wann die Roccat Ryos erhältlich ist?

[ctecvideo]50613[/ctecvideo]


----------



## turbosnake (29. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

42!

Im Ernst schau dafür in die Shops und lass uns nicht deine Arbeit erldigen.
Für das Roccat Ding intressiert sich keiner der Stammgäste, abgesehen davon ich bezweifle das sie den Preis wert ist.


----------



## s|n|s (31. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

 Omann Roccat. Schuss in Ofen Leute. Den Markt aufmischen wird nicht  die nächste generische 105 Tasten mit Beleuchtung. Davon gibts genug. 

Was fehlt ist Konkurrenz zu Filco, was die Auswahl an Schaltern angeht.  Quick Fire Rapid gibts in USA mit allen Schaltern. Nur in ISO  nur mit MX rot. Der Preis ist hier aber etwa die hälfte einer Filco. +  es gibt kaum filcos mit MX rot. nämlich nur die limited edition afaik.

Bei "Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist die Beleuchtung" hab ich aufgehört zu gucken.Das video ist auch schon ein paar wochen alt. 

Die Quick Fire Rapid ist imho immer noch die beste auf dem markt was Preis-Leistung angeht. 
Alles was größer ist als tenkeyless ist quark.

Da das keiner kapiert von den "großen", wird die ducky wohl reißenden Absatz finden, denke ich. Abhängig vom Preis. Solange die unter 100€ bleiben wie CM 

Frohe Ostern und so! 
PS: Ups, Uhr umstellen.


----------



## Leandros (31. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> keine der Stammgäste


 
Seit wann sind wir eigentlich Weiblich hier? 

@SNS: Sign! Ich warte auf die Unicomp Space Saver, sobald es die gibt schlage ich zu.


----------



## Spinal (31. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich weiß nicht ob Tenkeyless Tastaturen einen besseren Umsatz machen. Ich glaube die Mehrheit will eine vollwertige Tastatur.

Bei Filco gibt es mittlerweile deutsche Tenkeyless und normal mit MX Reds:
105 Tasten
88 Tasten (nur als Ninja)

Die normale gibt es sogar mit rotem Gehäuse.

bye
Spinal


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Seit wann sind wir eigentlich Weiblich hier?


Fixed.

Geht es eigentlich kleiner als die Minila von Filco?


----------



## gh0st76 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Fixed.
> 
> Geht es eigentlich kleiner als die Minila von Filco?


 
Ja. Die Déck Tastaturen. 82er Layout. 

Deck Keyboards

Oder ein HHKB. Da hat die Filco verdammt große Ähnlichkeit mit.

Zu dem Video von dem Roccat Brett. Das Teil ist echt nichts besonderes. Meinen vielleicht viele weil da jetzt Roccat drauf geklatscht wurde. Für mich sieht das Teil einfach aus wie eine leicht veränderte Black Widow/iOne. Aber irgendwie scheinen es die Leute von PCGames es nicht so wirklich mit Recherchen zu haben. Das hat man schon bei den Videos über die Fanatec Hardware gesehen was da für ein Blödsinn gelabert wurde. Alleinstellungsmerkmal Beleuchtung. Die hat meine Déck schon ewig. Die verschiedenen Modis der Beleuchtung sind eine nette Spielerei. Mehr nicht.


----------



## s|n|s (2. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Soweit ich weiss ist ne minila (mini layout) eine 60% so wie KBC Poker und HHKB.

Minila hat meines Erachtens den Vorteil von dedizierten Pfeiltasten. Und bildet so den Übergang von Noppoo/G84 zu Poker und HHKB.
Alles in allem ein feines Gerät. Der Preis macht mir allerdings Gedanken.

Ich denke man ist mit einer tenkeyless sehr gut bedient und die gibts immerhin unter 90€ inklusive Versand in einer Qualität, die einer Filco in nichts nachsteht. Ohne den Namen Coolermastern schon wieder nennen zu wollen.

In Zahlen, heisst Tastenanzahl:
HHKB, MiniLa, KBC Poker ___________________________<70  (60 % von104 / 105)
Tenkeyless, Noppoo Choc Mini, Deck / Cherry G84-4100___~87 
Full keyboard_____________________________________104 / 105 (Ansi / ISO)

Die Deck kann ihre Verwandschaft zur G84 nicht leugnen.

Jedenfalls ist mir alles kleiner als 87 Tasten zu klein. Fehlende F Tasten mag ich noch verkraften, Die FN-Ebene ist aber nicht mein Ding. 
Ich denke das würde Probleme machen mit den vielen Ebenen von Neo2.
Und umgewöhnen möchte ich mich da auch nicht. 

Eine Noppoo und G84 ist eine feine Sache. Und die Umgewöhnung kann man sich geben.

PS: Hoffe ihr habt Ostern gut überstanden.

PPS: Den Vergleich mal in Bildern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quellen google. Bin mir sicher das das so stimmt. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Ne, die Space Saver ohne Nummernblock.


Genau auf sowas warte ich.


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dito, aber halt wirklich nur Numnernblock abgeschnitten und nicht weiter geschrumpft (so wie die zweite im 1. Bild, also wie die originale).
Benutze dafür entf, ins, Pos1 und Ende viel zu oft.


----------



## merkijan (2. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Quick Fire Rapid gibts in USA mit allen Schaltern. Nur in ISO  nur mit MX rot. Der Preis ist hier aber etwa die hälfte einer Filco. +  es gibt kaum filcos mit MX rot. nämlich nur die limited edition afaik.


 
Die Quick Fire Rapid (ISO/DE) gibt es z.B. bei Caseking mittlerweile auch mit MX Blacks. Und bei Alternate ist auch schon die Quick Fire TK (ISO/DE) mit MX Browns gelistet. 

Es tut sich also was, wenn auch langsam!

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Skeksis (3. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zum zocken ist TKL sicherlich keine schlechte, wenn nicht die beste, Wahl.


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wieso?
Die Frage ist ernst gemeint - ich sehe da erstmal keinen Vorteil, vom Transport mal abgesehen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weniger Abstand zwischen den Händen.


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zwischen Maushand und Tastaturhand?
Hm... wenn die Tastatur mittig ist, dann ist die Maus mindestens 20cm vom rechten Tasta-Rand entfernt. Mit einer Voll-Layout-Tastatur.
Ist halt für mich am Bequemsten - wenn ich mich zusammenfalten muss, fühle ich mich nach einer längeren Session wie gerädert. Deshalb lagere ich diverse Tastenbelegungen bei Games auch gerne auf den Num-Block aus.


----------



## Superwip (4. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der (ergonomische) Hauptvorteil, der kompakten Tastaturen nachgesagt wird ist eben der geringere Abstand zwischen den Händen. Daher muss man die rechte Hand nicht so viel bewegen wenn man häfig zwischen (10 Finger-) Schreiben und Maus/Tastatur Arbeiten wechselt; wenn man zu einem sehr großen Teil schreibt oder zu einem sehr großen Teil die Maus benutzt gibt es keinen Vorteil.

Will man unbedingt einen Num Block nutzen kann man dennoch eine Tastatur ohne verwenden, man kombiniert sie einfach mit einem externen Numblock und platziert diesen _links_ von der Tastatur.

Ein anderer Ansatz ist es einen in der Tastatur integrierter Mausersatz für gelegentliche Mausaktionen, etwa einen Trackpoint (etwa IBM Model M14, Unicomp Endura Pro), einen Trackball (etwa IBM Model M5, Unicomp Classic Trackball, Cherry G84-4400, Maltron Dual Hand) oder ein Touchpad (etwa Cherry G80-11900) auf der Tastatur zu integrieren. Auf "Gamer" Tastaturen wird man soetwas aber auch in Zukunft kaum finden da ein solcher Mausersatz natürlich nicht wirklich spieletauglich ist. Einen Sonderweg geht die Datahand, bei dieser radikalsten aller ergo-Tastaturen kann man soweit ich weiß durch bewegen der Handgelenke die Mausbewegung steuern.

Es gibt auch nachrüstbare "integrierte" Zeigegeräte für Tastaturen, etwa Handballenablagen mit integriertem Touchpad oder die "RollerMouse".


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Rollermaus ist total genial für Leute die Last mit normalen Mäusen haben - nur mal so am Rande.
Okay, dass bei der Arbeit ist sogar ein gutes Argument für TKL (vorausgesetzt natürlich, es ist nicht die Art von Tipperei, bei der ein Numpad kaum zu ersetzen ist), hatte ich nicht bedacht, weil ich mehr die Zockerei im Vordergrund hatte.


> Zum zocken ist TKL sicherlich keine schlechte, wenn nicht die beste, Wahl.


Ich lege gerne was aufs Numpad, weil ich ein breites Kreuz habe (und nicht weil ich ein Numpad-Fan bin ) und beim Zocken gerne eine entspannte Körperhaltung einnehme, da sind die Hände naturgemäß etwas weiter auseinander - und ich möchte die Unterarme nicht unbedingt immer nach innen anwinkeln - nach 8 Stunden oder so merke ich dann schon den Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Haltungen. Man(n) wird nicht jünger.


----------



## Superwip (4. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eine interressante Alternative zu Numblocklosen Tastaturen sind meiner Meinung nach auch Tastaturen mit dem AT-PC Layout ohne Mittelblock. Der Numblock rückt dort entsprechend weiter nach links und übernimmt durch seine Alternativbelegung (-> Num Lock) die Funktion des Mittelblocks. Man spart zwar eine Tastenzeile (also ~1,8cm) weniger ein als beim Streichen des Numblocks dafür bleibt dieser erhalten.

Leider ist dieses Layout soweit ich weiß völlig _ausgestorben_, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob irgendeine solche Tastatur existiert, die Windowstasten besitzt.


----------



## 4LI4Z (4. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Eine interressante Alternative zu Numblocklosen Tastaturen sind meiner Meinung nach auch Tastaturen mit dem AT-PC Layout ohne Mittelblock. Der Numblock rückt dort entsprechend weiter nach links und übernimmt durch seine Alternativbelegung (-> Num Lock) die Funktion des Mittelblocks. Man spart zwar eine Tastenzeile (also ~1,8cm) weniger ein als beim Streichen des Numblocks dafür bleibt dieser erhalten.
> 
> Leider ist dieses Layout soweit ich weiß völlig _ausgestorben_, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob irgendeine solche Tastatur existiert, die Windowstasten besitzt.


 
 Gab es auf jeden Fall bei der Phantom als Option.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7bits layout hat aber einige Unterschiede zu dem genannten AT-PC layout, ist aber auch interessant.


----------



## Superwip (4. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Interressant auch wenn solch eine teure Bastellösung natürlich als solche nicht jedermanns Sache ist.


----------



## merkijan (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@Superwip: 

Ist das Layout der Quickfire TK nicht ähnlich? --> CM Storm » Products: Quick Fire TK

Hat zumindest genau diese Funktion, die du beschreibst (Mittelblock auf Numblock).

Ich hab die schon mit MX Reds zu Hause und finde die ganz praktisch am zweiten PC. Sie gefällt mir sogar so gut, dass ich mir jetzt die Version mit MX Browns bestellt habe


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Ist das Layout der Quickfire TK nicht ähnlich? --> CM Storm » Products: Quick Fire TK


 
Das stimmt... das Layout entspricht zwar nicht 1:1 dem AT-PC Layout (dort befindet sich unter anderem auch die ESC Taste am Num-Block, dafür ist die + Taste dort kleiner und die F-Tasten sind links vom Hauptblock und nicht darüber) aber das Grunprinzip ist das selbe.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eins muss man ja lassen, CM hat mit den Storms echt einige sehr geniale Tastaturen auf lager.


----------



## Skeksis (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint - ich sehe da erstmal keinen Vorteil, vom Transport mal abgesehen.



Die nun oben stehenden Antworten auf 100% vs. 75% stimmen natürlich auch. Aber ich bezog mich vor allem auf meine tägliche Situation. Also 60% vs. 75%. Bei MMOs fehlen die F Tasten doch schon. Das war anfangs schon eine ziemlich brutale Umstellung.

Und durch die bessere Ergonomie gefallen mir zum zocken Tastaturen ohne Num Block besser. Arbeiten ist da was völlig anderes.


----------



## OctoCore (6. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ohne F-Tasten ginge schon mal gar nicht. Dafür sind die zu oft explizit von Games belegt. Dann per Fn-Sondertaste rumzukrücken wäre schon mehr als brutal.


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Warum sollte man auf die F-Tasten verzichten? Die machen die Tastatur nicht breiter...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat hier wer schon Erfahrungen mit der Matias Tactile Pro oder Quiet Pro gemacht?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt es eine Full Size Tastatur mit Media Tasten und ohne diese Scheiss FN Taste?


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zumindest die Lautstärke:
Gigabyte Aivia Osmium, USB, DE
Leider ausschließlich mit Reds. Wenn man die denn will hat die Tasta imo ein Top P/L Verhältnis.

Ansonsten natürlich die "böse" 
Logitech 710+
Wobei mich persönlich die Position der G-Tasten stören würde.
Und auch hier gibt es nur eine Art Switch(Braun).


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Am liebsten hätte ich ja eine Mechanische G11 die Gigabyte ist mir zu asymmetrisch und die 710 ist mir leider zu bunt!

Echt super finde ich die Filco Majesttouch aber die ist so teuer


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Unicomp PC 122 hat viele Zusatztasten die sich mit entsprechender Software für alles einsetzen lassen


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Filco hat aber doch nicht die geforderten separaten Multimediatasten.
Die hat noch nicht einmal den FN-Key.

Also irgendwie solltest du dir schon überlegen was du überhaupt willst.


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey Leute,
was haltet ihr von der WASD v1? Würde mich mal interessieren, weil ich mir direkt gedacht hab bei der "haben will, haben will".

Doc Waikiki


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> und OHNE diese Scheiss FN Taste?



Lesen hilft!


----------



## Spinal (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Corsair K60/90 hat doch auch Multimdiatasten. und soweit ich weiß kommt bald ein Nachfolger (K70) mit komplett mechanischen Tasten. Bei der K60/90 ist ja die oberste reihe Gummidom (wieso auch immer).
Btw. finde ich die Corsair optisch recht schick und eine K70 sehr reizvoll.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So wie ich das verstanden hatte wolltest du unbedingt dedizierte Multimediatasten und nicht "nur" über FN.
Bei Filco dagegen hast du gleich garnichts außer den Standardtasten.

Wenn natürlich alles ohne FN Taste erlaubt ist hab ich dich schlicht falsch verstanden.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich fand die FN Tasten schon immer unpraktisch. Bin aber an die Multimedia - Tasten gewöhnt deswegen hab ich gefragt


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Statt der rechten Windowstaste(wie z.B. bei Q-Pad) finde ich sie garnicht störend. Die benutze ich sonst eh nicht. 
Mein altes Thinkpad dagegen hatte Fn links unten, das hab ich immer auf der Suche nach STRG gedrückt .

Die zusätzliche Belegung auf den F-Tasten ist imo immernoch besser als nichts, auch wenn mir dedizierte MM-Tasten, vorallem die Möglichkeit Lautstärke mit einer Hand verstellen zu können ohne sich was aus zu renken, noch lieber wären.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mich nervt schon das Vorhandensein der Beschriftung auch wenn ichs nicht nutze. Ich hab keinen Bock für funktionen zu bezahlen die ich nicht nutze

Wisst ihr ob es diese Tastatur:

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x8-blue-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html


In deutschem Layout gibt? Die ist nämlich sehr geil!


----------



## neo3 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@ Mick-Jogger: Das ist doch quasi eine QPad MK-85... was ist bei der max anders, als bei der MK-85, außer dass du die LED-Farbe aussuchen kannst und dem Design von ein zwei Tasten?

*edit* btw: Die Beleuchtung meiner MK-85 hat ganz komisch geblinkt - habe sie eingeschickt und nichtmal fünf Tage später ne nagelneue MK-85 gehabt. Das war wirklich ein super Service!!!!


----------



## darkpope (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt es schon was neues zur Roccat Ryos? Am besten einen Release-Termin? Irgendwie steht bei denen seit Februar "Demnächst" und zur CES , Cebit wurde glaube ich der April genannt.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja aber das QPAD hat überall Logos und FN Tasten. 

Btw. Die Roccat Ryos sieht super aus!


----------



## OctoCore (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Haben die sich auch auf das Jahr festgelegt? 
Sowas ist eher Roccat-typisch. Wäre nicht die erste "Wundertastatur" die sich um ein - zwei Jahre verspätet.


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

War die Tron Tastatur nicht auch von Roccat? Gibts doch immer noch nicht.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ne die war von Razer und die scheint ausverkauft zu sein!


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Stimmt, war Razer. Ausverkauft? Gibts die mitlerweile zu kaufen? Hat ja nur zwei Jahre gedauert.


----------



## DrWaikiki (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey Leute,
was meint ihr?
WASD v1 bzw. auf v2 mit TKL warten oder lieber Filco Majestouch-2 TKL? Was bedeutet Ninja?
Und wie sieht das mit der Verarbeitung so aus? WASD oder Filco?
Bei der WASD reizt mich die Möglichkeit die Key-Caps so zu gestalten wie man will, aber von Filco hört man auch nur gutes.
Welche würdet ihr nehmen?
Achja, ich bevorzuge MX-Brown und MX-Blue Switches.^^

~DocWaikiki


----------



## Mick-Jogger (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ninja bedeutet das von oben nichts beschriftet ist aber dezent an der seite also kann man mit seinen 10-Finger Skills prollen


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bone2

Dann kannst du mit 10 Finger Skills prollen.  *Hust*


----------



## DrWaikiki (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Oh, mann. Das brauch ich nicht. Bin nicht gut genug 
Aber welche würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wtf wofür soll denn der Scheiß gut sein?


----------



## DrWaikiki (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zum zocken natürlich. Und halt die üblichen Internetsachen^^


----------



## Skeksis (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da ich selber noch keine WASD hatte und ich die WASD V1 häßlich finde: Die Filco.


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das Aussehen ist ja subjektiv. Die technischen Daten sind aber ähnlich.. Und die Verarbeitung bei der Filco? Hab da nur gutes gehört.

Mr. Edit sagt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was haltet ihr von diesem Design? Ich finds nice.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hässlich wie die Nacht.


----------



## Spinal (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich mag auch sachliche Designs lieber. Ich würde das Numpad nicht in einer anderen Farbe machen und auch die Bildchen auf den Tasten weglassen.
Ich würde mich eher an den alten Tastaturen orientieren, wo die Alt/Strg/Shift Tasten usw. in Grau waren. Habe ein paar schöne Grün/Beige Kombos gesehen, mit weißem Gehäuse.
Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, aber hol dir mal input aus dem Netz, gibt wirklich tolle Designs die inspirieren 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Timsu (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich finde das Preset Old School Remix ganz gut


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

SteelSeries 6Gv2 oder Filco Majestouch

ist vllt. nicht ganz das Richtige Forum aber welche Maus könnte optisch zu denen Passen?


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*


Es muss zu deiner Hand passen, oder willst du dich damit in einem Glaskasten in die Fußgängerzone setzen und einen auf darauf machen wie 'Cool' doch deine Kombi ist?

Aber Sry, bei solchen Kiddiwünschen wird dir wohl kaum einer helfen, auch weil es *SUBJEKTIV *ist.
Hier geht es um Fakten, Fakten und Erfahrung von Tastaturen und nicht darum jemand zu helfen, die passenden Hausschuhe für seinen PC zu finden.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Tut mir leid heiße nicht Wayne aber mich interessierts trotzdem


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Muss snakey () zustimmen, die sind beide gut, sind rein subjektive Entscheidungen. 
Ich würde dir allerdings trotzdem zur Filco raten, einfach weil das verdammt geile Tastaturen sind, welche ihr Geld wirklich Wert sind. 

Bei den Mäusen musst du schauen, die müssen zu deiner Hand passen, da würde ich dir wieder empfehlen in einen MM oder Saturn zu watscheln und mal zu testen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das mit der Filco sollte klar sein, deswegen kam dazu nichts von mir.^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> ist vllt. nicht ganz das Richtige Forum aber welche Maus könnte optisch zu denen Passen?


 
Im Grunde so ziemlich jede nicht optisch allzu auffällige Maus.


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie Hans schon sagte, was nicht so auffälliges, z.B Cyborg R.A.T 7 Gaming Mouse


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich auch, aber ich habe niemand etwas getan.

Ne, Leandros die muss rot sein, sonst fällt sie doch auf dem Ketchup getränkten Mauspad zu sehr auf


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bevor du jetzt die Anonymität des Internet ausnutzt um mich fertig zu machen. Und um meinen fehlenden Wissenstand bezüglich der Verarbeitungsqualität der beiden Tastaturen auszunutzen um dich über mich zu stellen. Gebe ich dir zur Kenntniss das NATÜRLICH eure Subjektive Erfahrung gefragt war. 
Wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein um das auf diese Oberflächliche Weise zu interpretieren. 
Ich habe gehofft das Menschen die Tastatur haben eine Maus in einem (für sie) ansprechendem Design zu Hause haben.
Aber eigenes Denken scheint ja über bewertet zu sein.


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Turbosnake mag zwar manchmal ein Ar*** sein,  <3 hate aber dabei durchaus recht. Vor allem bei Mäusen kommt es sehr auf persönliche Preferenzen an, bei Tastaturen zwar auch, aber solange die selben switches drin sind, tippen die sich sehr ähnlich. Und wie auch bereits erwähnt, würde ich dir die Filco ans Herz legen, absolut geniale Tastaturen.
Bei der Maus solltest du dich mal im nächsten MM / Saturn oder was auch immer umschauen und etwas testen.

Sonst kann ich dir Klassiker Empfehlen, MX518, eine sehr gute Maus.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT
Wieder offen.

Achtet bitte auf eure Aussagen und euer Auftreten gegenüber anderen Usern. Herabwürdigende Aussagen sind unerwünscht.

*B2T*


----------



## evilass (14. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dann werde ich mal als Thread-Ersteller die Rolle des Sonnenscheins spielen und hier wieder 1,2,3 gute Laune einher bringen 
An Alle hier ein "dickes Danke schön". Ich hätte nie und nimmer gedacht, dass das hier nach über zwei Jahren mehr "besucht" wird als den je. <3... 

So, und nun genug Zucker, BT2.


----------



## insekt (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kennt jemand eine gute mechanische Tastatur mit deutschem Mac-Layout?
Die mechanischen Tastaturen für Mac die ich gefunden habe sind alle nur mit US-Layout verfügbar.


----------



## Leandros (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Unicomps gibt es mit De Mac Layout.


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

CM kopiert mal was: CM Storm Quickfire Stealth: Tastatur fast ohne Tastenbeschriftungen - Golem.de


----------



## Leandros (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Lass sie doch.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



insekt schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute mechanische Tastatur mit deutschem Mac-Layout?
> Die mechanischen Tastaturen für Mac die ich gefunden habe sind alle nur mit US-Layout verfügbar.


 
Mir würde ansonsten noch die hier einfallen:
Matias Tastatur Tactile Pro FK302-DE - 24h Lieferung


----------



## merkijan (17. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es war früh am Morgen... ich wurde schwach... darum habe ich vorhin die Ducky DK9008 Shine 2 mit MX Browns (Ducky Keyboard DK9008 Shine 2 - 24h Lieferung) bestellt.


----------



## Spinal (17. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn ich nicht schon drei Mechas hätte wäre das auch ein ganz klarer Favorit. Aber MX Browns fehlen mir noch, evtl. werde ich ja da mal schwach


----------



## loller7 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Leute ich hab momentan ne Tastatur mit MX-Brown aber überlege (weil mir das Gefühl besser gefällt) mir eine mit MX-Blue Switches zu holen. Allerdings sind mir die dann doch ein Klicken (ba dumm tss) zu laut. Da hab ich die O-Ringe gefunden und auf youtube auch schon Sound Vergleiche angeschaut und ich muss sagen, dass die schon erheblich leiser machen. 
Gibt es Tastaturen mit Blue und O-Ringen oder wäre es besser das selber nachzurüsten? Wie lange dauert sowas und wie anspruchsvoll ist das? 
Und das wichtigste: Verändern die Ringe das Tippgefühl? Wenn ja inwiefern, hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2013)

Den Ring dämpft nur den Endanschlag, nicht das Klicken beim Auslösen. Und die Lautstärke von Ersterem ist unabhängig vom Switch.


----------



## loller7 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich weiß. (:


----------



## SiQ (18. April 2013)

Habe mir gerade für knapl 6€incl. O-Ringe bestellt und werde sie heute in meine neue MK-80 einbauen. Denke nicht, dass das so lange dauert.


----------



## loller7 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was für Switches hast du denn in deiner MK 80?! Kannst dann ja mal deine subjektive Meinung hier schildern (bezüglich Lautstärke und Tippgefühl).


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Scheinbar gibt es mit den MX Green jetzt einen neuen Switch.
Der wird auch in der neuen CM drin sein.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der soll sich wie verhalten?


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es ~Blues mit den härteren Federn der Blacks.


----------



## merkijan (20. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Jap - hatte sogar schon mal vor einiger Zeit ein paar Lieferanten angeschrieben, da ich Interesse an den Dingern hatte - zum Verlöten auf ner anderen Tastatur... Leider war die Mindestabnahmemenge nicht wirklich realistisch für mich   

Genau genommen werden die sogar schon länger verbaut - es gibt schon eine CM Storm Quickfire Rapid mit Greens und auch ein Modell von Ducky... natürlich nicht in Deutschland 

Hier die Links:

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=213
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=199

Gruß,
Alex

*EDIT:* Sind Greens nicht sogar "härter" als Blacks (Auslöse-/Betätigungskraft: Greens 80gr/Blacks 60gr)?


----------



## Spinal (20. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es kann sein, dass die Kräfte wegen der taktilen Rückmeldung größer sind. Da ist ja dieser "Haken" im Schalter, der überwunden werden muss. Ich meine so ist das auch bei den Reds und Blues. Gleiche Feder, unterschiedliche Kräfte.

bye
Spinal


----------



## merkijan (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hm... ich habe soeben bei Alternate eine "_CM Storm QuickFire Pro Ultimate_" (MX Browns) entdeckt... von der habe ich ja noch nie etwas gelesen. Dass es die QuickFire Pro (zwar bisher nicht mit deutschen Layout) auch mit MX Browns/Blues/Blacks gibt, ist mir ja bekannt... aber über eine Ultimate-Version finde ich keine Informationen.

Hier mal der Link: CM Storm QuickFire Pro Ultimate, Tastatur

*Liefertermin unbekannt* kommt auch noch dazu


----------



## loller7 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Welche Mx-Blue ohne Numpad würdet ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## addicTix (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Tastatur, die wirklich eine gute Verarbeitung hat, nicht oft zurück geschickt wird ( heißt, dass die meisten mit der Tastatur auch nach langer Benutzung keine Probleme wie Defekte oder sowas hatten ) und am besten MX-Blue Schalter verbaut hat... MX-Black und MX-Brown sollten auch gehen ( habe bis jetzt nur mit MX-Brown auf der Logitech G710+ und MX-Blue bei der Razer Black Widow Ultimate geschrieben ) aber naja... Ich ziehe die MX-Blue vor  

Also nochmal zusammengefasst was die Tastatur bieten soll:

*-Gute Verarbeitung
-Gutes Design
-MX Blue's, MX-Brown oder MX-Black ( am besten Blue )
-Beleuchtung Optional ( wenn sie eine hat, dann nur eine Blaue oder Grüne )
-Lange Haltbarkeit ( also das nicht nach ein paar Monaten oder Jahren schon die ersten Defekte bei normaler benutzung auftauchen wie z.B. das manche Tasten nicht mehr richtig funktionieren oder sowas... Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine )
-Maximal 160€*


----------



## loller7 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Filco Majestouch soll in der obersten Liga spielen und scheint passend für dich zu sein.


----------



## Spinal (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Entweder die Coolermaster Quickfire Rapid oder eine Filco Tenkeyless. Die gibt es allerdings nur als "Ninja" soweit ich weiß.
Das wären so meine Favoriten, wobei ich gar nicht den Überblick habe, welche es noch gibt   

bye
Spinal


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nein, stimmt nicht.


----------



## loller7 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich suche immernoch eine günstige Mx-Blue ohne Numpad.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was 'günstig'?,
 250€, 800€ 99€ oder doch nur 66,6€?


----------



## loller7 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

100 ist schon eine Grenze


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt nicht viele mechanische QWERTZ- Tastaturen ohne Numblock, geschweige denn günstige, geschweige denn mit blauen Schaltern.

Ich bin mir zwar nicht 100% sicher aber ich fürchte die Filco Majestouch-2 Ten Key Less ist hier praktisch konkurrenzlos, zumindest unter neueren Tastaturen (mit Windows Tasten). Leider ist sie nicht wirklich "günstig". Falls es doch irgendeine Alternative gibt und sei es als Bastellösung mit alternativen Caps ist sie wohl auch nicht wesentlich billiger.


----------



## loller7 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe bisher noch die Blackwidow Tournament Edition gefunden und die CM Quik Fire Rapid. Davon gefällt mir die Blackwidow aber deutlich besser.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen wenn ich eine mit Numblock suchen würde? Bitte keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Black Widow Turnament Ed. ist aber noch nicht erschienen (?)

Und gibt es die Quick Fire Rapid mit blauen Schaltern?


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Leopold gibt es auch noch.


----------



## loller7 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Blackwidow gibts schon, aber halt nur mit US Layout Razer Blackwidow Tournament Edition US Gaming Tastatur: Tastatur Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Und laut Hersteller gibts die Quik Fire Rapid mit "allen" gängigen Schaltern.

Leopold gefällt mir weniger... Ich überlege ob ich nicht das US-Layout in Kauf nehmen sollte, weil die BW auch optisch was her macht und im Gegensatz zu den anderen Razor-Produkten eine matte Oberfläche hat.


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey Leute,

gibts eigentlich sowas WASD V1 Barebones Mechanical Keyboard with Cherry MX Switches
auch von anderen Herstellern im TKL Design? Ich finde nämlich nichts


----------



## loller7 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Noch eine Frage: Die Art die Keycaps zu bedrucken von der Filco Majestouch Ninja, gibts das auch bei anderen Herstellern?


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja.


----------



## loller7 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und gleich noch eine hinterher: Bei welchen? Hättest du ein paar Beispiel-Links zu den Modellen?


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nicht auf dem Markt und nicht in Europa.
News:Coolermasters neue mechanische Tastatur Storm Quickfire Stealth zeigt sich - "ohne Beschriftung "

Sonst gibt es nur noch welche die ganz Blank sind.


----------



## loller7 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mhm, ganz Blank wär wohl nichts für mich. Die CM sieht echt ganz nett aus. Schade dass es die nicht hier gibt, wobei die mit 90 Dollar auch in Amerika recht teuer ist.

Wie verhält sich das denn mit dem US Layout?! Kann man einfach Y und Z tauschen und dann hat sich das?


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das US Layout hat eine Taste weniger und ist absolut inkompatibel mit QWERTZ.

Wenn man eine US Tastatur auf QWERTZ umstellt fehlt die <>| Taste


----------



## loller7 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ui ok. Die nutze ich aber weniger. Das Problem wäre eher, dass dann der Sonderzeichen-Aufdruck nicht mehr stimmt denke ich... 
Welche MX-Blue mit De-Switches nehm ich denn dann... (wär cool wenn die eben schön klein wäre)


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mit US Layout gäbe es (leider) erheblich mehr Auswahl.

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen:

a) Zähneknirschend die Filco nehmen
b) Warten und hoffen
c) Numblock akzeptieren

Warum willst du eigentlich unbedingt eine Numblocklose Tastatur? Beim Spielen halten sich die Vorteile jedenfalls bestenfalls sehr in Grenzen- außer man hat einen extrem schmalen Schreibtisch.


----------



## loller7 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Minimalistisch veranlagt denke ich mal. Der Gedanke an einen farbintensiven großen 27" Monitor und dazu ne schöne kleine Tastatur find ich super. Was gäbs denn so mit Us-Layout? Evtl. kann ich das ja doch verkraften...
Die Filco ist mir definitiv zu teuer, da ja auch der IPS277l und ne MX Blue her soll.


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich an deiner Stelle würde noch eine Weile "warten und hoffen" (es gibt durchaus einige Tastaturen, die in absehbarer Zukunft auf den Markt kommen sollen bzw. auf QWERTZ/ISO umgemünzt werden könnten), falls nichts kommt eben irgendwann, wenn wieder mehr Geld zur Verfügung ist zur Filco greifen.

Davon jetzt für auch nicht wenig Geld irgendeine Suboptimale Tastatur mit "falschem" Layout zu kaufen würde ich dringend abraten, ich fürchte du würdest das bereuen.


----------



## loller7 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Alles klar. Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Amen. 
(Wo hatte ich nochmal das 'Filco unser'...  )


----------



## merkijan (25. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich das Angebot an mechanischen Tastaturen mit DE-Layout ein bisschen erweitert hat. Wenn auch nur minimal 

Warum? Darum:
KBT Pure
KBT Pure 60% Mechanical Keyboard

Die KBT-Tastaturen scheinen ja gut zu sein, bin (leider) schon wieder schwer am Überlegen... 

Was meint ihr? 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



merkijan schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


  Habe die Filco auf'm Wunschzettel, komme nach Deinem Post in Sachen Kaufentscheidung ins schlingern...


----------



## OctoCore (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schon wieder eine? 

Ich finde die KBT-Dinger echt süß - zugegeben.
Aber für meinen Geschmack doch zu sehr reduziert.
Zum Zocken erst recht.


----------



## Spinal (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also so eine KBT würde ich mir ja gerne ins Regal stellen, aber für den täglichen Gebrauch ist sie mir auch etwas zu "wenig".


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Habe die Filco auf'm Wunschzettel, komme nach Deinem Post in Sachen Kaufentscheidung ins schlingern...


 


OctoCore schrieb:


> Schon wieder eine?


 Ähm nein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... seinerzeit _sollte _eine Filco Tenkeylesss Ninja-Caps mit Cherry *Red*'s sich dazu gesellen, ist's aber (egal aus welchen Gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nichts geworden.
O.K. Nu' ist das gute Stück aber bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Ninja mit Girlie-Cherrys oder die KBT?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

_Die _Ninja mit Östro-Genen...


----------



## Skeksis (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Also so eine KBT würde ich mir ja gerne ins Regal stellen, aber für den täglichen Gebrauch ist sie mir auch etwas zu "wenig".



Also meine "Daily Driver" sind beide 60% (HHKB) und wenn man sich nen Numpad dazu stellt geht das prima. Aber das Problem hätte man bei TKL ja auch. Die Filco hab ich meiner Freundin aufs Auge gedrückt


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (30. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die User die eine Filco und auch schon andere Mechanische Tastaturen hatten und optimal vergleichen könnt.
Warum ist die Filco in der obersten Liga? Was ist mit CM DUCKY und so? Die habe wensentlich mehr Features und kosten gleich.
Warum ist die Filco, so wie ich verstanden habe, die bessere Tastatur?


Warum ich eine Filco habe? Ich hatte den Vergleich Razer, Cherry und Filco und Fand die Filco am schlichtesten.


----------



## loller7 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Weil sie Stabil laufen und nicht alle 5 Minuten Abstürzen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Müssen so unqualifizierte Aussagen immer von Applefans kommen?! Du stellst damit die Applenutzer in ein sehr schlechtes Licht. Jeder nutzt einfach das was einem besser passt...

B2T: Ich bekomme heute meine Filco TKL Ninja und werd mal meinen Eindruck schildern.


----------



## Barthi666 (30. April 2013)

Moin zusammen, brauche eine Beratung in Sachen Switches, Tastatur wird ein QPad MK-50, da es diese mit alles Switches gibt.
Und zwar schreibe ich Studiumsbedingt recht viel, allerdings zocke ich eben auch sämtliche Genres (v.a. Ego-Shooter, RPGs und auch mal WoW). Habe mir aufgrund dessen bis jetzt die MX-Browns raus gesucht. Lautstärke ist mir fast egal aber ich will schon hören dass ich tippe  also ich hab nix gegen klick klick xD. Kann mir da wer gute Switches empfehlen? Hatte auch schon die blauen im Blick, aber da hab ich gelesen, dass diese in Ego-Shootern nicht so gut sind. 
Danke schonmal und sorry wegen der fehlenden Absätze. Ich tippe grad am Smartphone xD


----------



## loller7 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich würde dir die MX-Brown oder Blue empfehlen. Red und Black werden generell auch nicht so zum Schreiben empfohlen (ist aber auf jeden Fall Geschmackssache). Wenn du ein schönes Klicken magst, dann natürlich die Blues.


----------



## Barthi666 (30. April 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir die MX-Brown oder Blue empfehlen. Red und Black werden generell auch nicht so zum Schreiben empfohlen (ist aber auf jeden Fall Geschmackssache). Wenn du ein schönes Klicken magst, dann natürlich die Blues.



Wie sieht es mit den Blues bei Ego-Shootern aus? Sind sie "benutzbar" oder behindern sie arg? Wollte eigentlich immer die blue Schalter aber wie gesagt das gelesene hat mich letzten Endes etwas von diesen abgebracht.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (30. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe mal was interssantes getestet.
Ich stand auch zwischen der Wahl zwischen BLUE und BROWN... Die blauen fand ich schon ziemlich geil vom klicken her jedoch kammen sie mir nen bissl schwamig vor. Mein erster eindruck war auch das die BLUE´s ein deutlicheren druckpunkt haben.

Dann kam der Test. ich habe mir kopfhörer aufgezogen und auf beiden tastaturen getippt. und muss sagen das die brown´s deutlicher zu spühren waren. 

Also habe ich mich für die braunen entschieden.


----------



## loller7 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab mich übrigens auch für Browns entschieden (:
Und tippe ebenfalls viel aber zocke auch viel (auch online Bf3)


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (30. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sehr gut auswahl.
kannst ja hier mal ein paar fotos online stellen.


----------



## Spinal (30. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Könnte sich auf alle 10 Minuten erhöht haben.
> Instabiler als Linux ist es alle mal.


 

Würde ich gar nicht mal unterschreiben. Habe zwar in der letzten Zeit nicht viel mit Linux am Hut, aber als ich noch etwas mehr damit rumhantiert habe, hatte ich große Schwierigkeiten Treiber zu finden. Und wenn man welche gefunden hat, lief auch nicht alles perfekt. Gerade mit WLAN Treibern in alten Laptops habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen. Aber wie gesagt, viel Erfahrung habe ich nicht. Dafür aber mit Windows, habe hier mehrere Win Rechner und die laufen alle stabil. Seit Jahren.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist meistens Drittanbieter Software, die das System instabil werden lässt. Besonders so beknackte Tune up oder Cleaner Software. Daher finde ich solche Aussagen mit alle 5 oder 10 Minuten würde das System abstürzen total daneben. Unix ist auch nicht der heilige Software-Grahl, auch wenn es in vielen Hinsichten Vorteile bietet. Aber gerade als Betriebssystem für einen Desktop Rechner finde ich die Vorteile überschaubar.

So, mehr als genug OT, jetzt zum Thema:
Vergleich der Cherry MX Schalter. Ich habe hier MX Red, Black und Blue. Ich nutze derzeit am meisten die Reds, aber das wechselt sich mit den Blues ab. Die Blacks nutze ich quasi gar nicht mehr, da sie mir zu hart sind. Die Reds sind gar nicht so leicht zu drücken wie ich im Vorfeld angenommen hatte. Also das sie bei der leichtesten Berührung auslösen würden stimmt meiner Ansicht nach nicht, ich finde sie ideal. Zum tippen sind die Blues aber doch angenehmer, das taktile Feedback ist einfach angenehm.
Da ich meine Tastaturen nicht nach Anwendung, sondern nach Lust und Laune wechsel, habe ich auch mit den Blues viel gespielt und sehe da keine große Hürde wenn man mit dem taktilen Feedback klarkommt. Was bei den Blues eben oft bemängelt wird ist der Umstand, das die Taste zwar nach 2mm auslöst, aber nicht an dem gleichen Punkt auch wieder zurückgestellt wird, sondern weiter oben. Dadurch könnten mehrfach Betätigungen erschwert werden. Ich persönlich halte das aber für "kaum der Rede wert" und hatte auch nie Probleme.
Aber unterm Strich muss man das eben selber rausfinden. Ich habe noch nie auf MX Brown Schaltern getippt, aber ich denke allgemein sind Tastaturen mit taktilem Feedback erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig. Und zum spielen werden lineare Schalter ohne taktilem feedback wahrscheinlich allgemein als angenehmer empfunden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein paar Klarheiten beseitigen :p

bye
Spinal


----------



## loller7 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Um mal B2T zu kommen: Heute ist meine Majestouch 2 TKL Ninja mit MX-Brown und Dämpfungsringen angekommen. 
Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding. Allerdings sind die Keycaps noch etwas ungewohnt, da sie deutlich weniger "matt" oder "rau" sind als die meiner vorherigen Qpad MK 80. Ob ich die O-Ringe drinnen lasse weis ich auch noch nicht, da sie das Schreibgefühl schon eindeutig verändern (wie ich das finden soll weis ich ebenfalls noch nicht, daher teste ich noch) aber auch eben leiser machen.

Allerdings hab ich ein Problem:
Der untere rechte Fuß scheint zu kurz zu sein und so kommt beim Nutzen der Rictungspfeile zu einem Wackeln der Tastatur (sobald man die ausklappbaren Füße nutzt ist das Problem auch behoben). Allerdings ist das Wackeln wirklich sehr minimal aber wenn man es bemerkt stört es halt doppelt. Hat jemand eine Idee dies zu beheben?!

Wenn ihr wollt mache ich demnächst ein paar Schnappschüsse mit einer etwas besseren Kamera als der von meinem Handy. (:


----------



## Spinal (30. April 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hmm, also meine Filco Tenkeyless steht wie ein fels auf dem Schreibtisch. Da sind vier Gummifüße drunter und ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen wie das wackeln sollte. Hast du mal eine andere Unterlage getestet? Vielleicht liegt es gar nicht an der Tastatur?
Wenn allerdings doch, würde ich definitiv den Support kontaktieren. Bei einem Premium Produkt (und das sollte eine Filco in meinen Augen sein) muss man selbst kleinere Mängel nicht hinnehmen.


bye
Spinal


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OT wurde weitestgehend gelöscht! Back to topic!


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibts eigentlich neue Infos zur Unicomp Tenkeyless?

OT im Spoiler:


Spoiler






Spinal schrieb:


> Ich wollte zunächst wegen OT nichts dazu schreiben, aber nun tu ichs doch :/Ich nutze als C compiler den cygwin mit Netbeans. Aber damit habe ich auch nicht viel gearbeitet. Mit dem JDK und Netbeans oder auch Eclipse habe ich schon mehr gearbeitet, zwar keine Riesenprojekte, aber abgestürzt ist da nie etwas.
> Und wenn man Probleme mit Treibern in Linux durch Know How lösen kann, dass kann man bei Windows Problemen auch tun.
> Unix basierte Betriebssysteme haben in vielen hinsichten große Vorteile. Aber instabile Windows Systeme beruhen meiner Erfahrung nach auf Anwenderfehler und Software von Drittanbietern (besonders so Tune Up und Cleaner Software). Und Anwenderfehler können bei Linux und co. noch schlimmere Auswirkungen als bei Windows haben.


 
Überleg mal was Cygwin überhaupt ist.  Richtig, eine emulierte Unix shell. Das ist schonmal das erste, warum sollte ich es Emulieren, wenn ich es auch auf Linux nativ nutzen kann.
Das du keine Riesenprojekte mit Eclipse hattest merke ich, denn bei größeren Projekten kannste es vergessen. Dauerhaft am Abstürzen, mein aktuelles Projekt umfasst so um die 100k Zeilen code mit allen deps, wenn ich die alle in Eclipse drin habe ist das ne ruckelorgie.

Windows ist einfach instabiler als jedes Unix, das hat mehrer Gründe, die z.B im Kernel zu suchen sind. Unix macht nicht großartig weniger Fehler, verzeiht aber viel mehr. Kleines Beispiel: Mein Asus Xonar DX Treiber verreckt manchmal nach dem quiten eines Spieles und loopt dann so hässlich. Einzige Lösung unter Windows: Rebooten. Beste Lösung unter Unix: sudo systemctl restart alsa 
Das ist nur ein simples Beispiel, aber das ist bei sehr vielen dingen so. 

Es kommte auch immer darauf an welche Distribution man wählt. Ein Arch Linux ist verdammt stable nach dem Installieren, das bringt nichts zum Abstürzen  Ist ja auch nichts Installiert außer der Kernel und die Devel Pakete.  Nichtmal ein WM.
Wenn ihr jetzt mir erzählen wollt, Ubuntu wäre eine gute Linux distri ist das Gespräch direkt beendet. Ubuntu ist bullshit. Es ist lahm, wie Windows, unstable, wie Windows. Einfach weil es überladen mit crap ware ist, mit Werbung und es einfach weichgekocht für dumme Windows user ist. 

Wenn du aber z.B Manjaro Linux installierst (Arch Linux, mit bereit vorinstallierten Treibern, WM, Audio, Codecs etc) hast du eine Rockstable Distri die nichts aus der Ruhe bringt.


----------



## loller7 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe die TKL Ninja gebraucht sehr viel günstiger bekommen und die ist wie neu aber allerdings ohne Rechnung. Daher wird das wohl nichts. 
Dem Verkäufer war das Problem nicht bewusst und er bietet mir auch an sie zurückzunehmen etc. aber dafür hab ich mich schon zu sehr in die Filco verliebt.  
Sobald ich die Standfüße, welche die Filco schräg stehen lasse, verwende ist das Problem ja auch nicht mehr vorhanden, daher nutze ich die momentan.
Es ist halt so, dass ich ein Blatt Papier unter dem rechten unteren Gummifuß durchziehen kann ohne das es die Tastatur berührt (oder nur minimal) und das klappt bei den anderen Füßen natürlich nicht. 
Andere Oberflächen wurden auch schon ausprobiert.


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nimm ein Stück Papier, falte es ein oder zwei mal und lege es unter den in der Luft hängenden Standfuß...

Elegantere Lösung: neue Gumminoppen



> Überleg mal was Cygwin überhaupt ist.  Richtig, eine emulierte Unix shell. Das ist schonmal das erste, warum sollte ich es Emulieren, wenn ich es auch auf Linux nativ nutzen kann.
> Das du keine Riesenprojekte mit Eclipse hattest merke ich, denn bei größeren Projekten kannste es vergessen. Dauerhaft am Abstürzen, mein aktuelles Projekt umfasst so um die 100k Zeilen code mit allen deps, wenn ich die alle in Eclipse drin habe ist das ne ruckelorgie.


 
Dieses Problem ist mir bekannt.

Ich schiebe es aber auf Eclipse. Ich mag die IDE nicht.



> Mein Asus Xonar DX Treiber verreckt manchmal nach dem quiten eines Spieles und loopt dann so hässlich. Einzige Lösung unter Windows: Rebooten. Beste Lösung unter Unix: sudo systemctl restart alsa
> Das ist nur ein simples Beispiel, aber das ist bei sehr vielen dingen so.


 
Ich habe keine Asus Xonar DX aber Treiber kann man normalerweise auch unter Windows neu starten ohne zu rebooten.

Windows 7/8 aber auch Vista ist erfahrungsgemäß sehr absturzresistent, auch wenn ein Programm oder ein Treiber Probleme verursacht. Im XP Zeitalter waren Bluescreens noch sehr viel häufiger.



> Es kommte auch immer darauf an welche Distribution man wählt. Ein Arch Linux ist verdammt stable nach dem Installieren, das bringt nichts zum Abstürzen  Ist ja auch nichts Installiert außer der Kernel und die Devel Pakete.  Nichtmal ein WM.
> Wenn ihr jetzt mir erzählen wollt, Ubuntu wäre eine gute Linux distri ist das Gespräch direkt beendet. Ubuntu ist bullshit. Es ist lahm, wie Windows, unstable, wie Windows. Einfach weil es überladen mit crap ware ist, mit Werbung und es einfach weichgekocht für dumme Windows user ist.


 
Wie gesagt:
Ohne großartige Optimierung sind die meisten Distributionen erfahrungsgemäß sogar weniger stabil als Windows 7 was aber nicht schlimm ist da Windows 7 schon sehr stabil ist.

Das minimalistische und relativ konsequent nach dem KISS Prinzip aufgebaute Arch Linux darfst du nicht als Maßstab nehmen- wo nichts ist kann nichts kaputt werden (...). Insbesondere bei solchen Distributionen gilt auch das das System hier im Schnitt einfach stabiler ist weil der Durchschnittsuser mehr Ahnung hat und sein System mit viel Liebe von Hand optimiert.


----------



## loller7 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sollte ich solche Gumminoppen selber bauen oder gibts die evtl. irgendwo genau für die Filco nachzukaufen?


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe mal wieder in WoW reingeschaut (jaja, ich weiss) und habe das jetzt zum ersten mal auf meiner Unicomp gespielt, muss doch sagen, beim Spielen merkt man noch viel Krasser einen unterschied zwischen einer Mechanischen und Rubberdome Tastatur, als beim einfachen Tippen. Es ist doch etwas Umgewöhnung nötig um damit klar zu kommen, vor allem in Spielen wie WoW wo Hotkeys extrem Wichtig sind (100 sinds bestimmt, wenn nicht mehr).
Muss mir was überlegen, ca. 4h beim Raid eine Taste Hämmern könnte irgendwann sehr schmerzhaft werden. 




Superwip schrieb:


> Ich schiebe es aber auf Eclipse. Ich mag die IDE nicht.


Dito, Eclipse ist zum Kotzen.




Superwip schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Asus Xonar DX aber Treiber kann man normalerweise auch unter Windows neu starten ohne zu rebooten.
> 
> Windows 7/8 aber auch Vista ist erfahrungsgemäß sehr absturzresistent, auch wenn ein Programm oder ein Treiber Probleme verursacht. Im XP Zeitalter waren Bluescreens noch sehr viel häufiger.


Nein, geht nicht. Gibt es diverse Foren Einträge bei Asus zu, es hilft nur ein Reboot. 
Absturzresisten? Hmm. Ich hab Windows Frisch Installiert, habe letzt Woche friedlich DotA 2 gezockt ... bäm. Rechner aus. Kein Plan warum. Sah ganz komisch aus. Kann kein Hardware Fehler gewesen sein, denn Windows ist irgendwie einfach abgestürzt, es war kein Bluescreen. Wo soll es denn bitte Absturzresistent sein? (Ich habe ja die Vermutung das Winblows irgendein Update versucht hat und kläglich gescheitert ist)




Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> Ohne großartige Optimierung sind die meisten Distributionen erfahrungsgemäß sogar weniger stabil als Windows 7 was aber nicht schlimm ist da Windows 7 schon sehr stabil ist.
> 
> Das minimalistische und relativ konsequent nach dem KISS Prinzip aufgebaute Arch Linux darfst du nicht als Maßstab nehmen- wo nichts ist kann nichts kaputt werden (...). Insbesondere bei solchen Distributionen gilt das das System hier im Schnitt einfach stabiler ist weil der Durchschnittsuser mehr Ahnung hat und sein System mit viel Liebe von Hand optimiert.


Totaler Schwachsinn, von welchen Linux Distris redest du? Ubuntu? Ok, kann sein. Aber ein Fedora, Open Suse, Debian oder Arch Linux stürzen nicht ab. Es ist einfach so. Sie sind Rockstable (und ich gehe jetzt nicht von einer Minimal Konfiguration aus, sondern mit installierten (jedoch unkonfigurierten paketen).

Zum Zweiten Punkt, schön das du aus dem Kontext zitierst, ich habe doch mit dem Punkt nur gescherzt, ist klar wenn nichts da ist kann auch nichts abstürzen. Deswegen habe ich ja Manjaro erwähnt, Manjaro ist ungefähr so konfiguriert und eingerichtet das du ohne großes know how direkt loslegen kannst. Allerdings ist z.B nicht soviel Crapware wie auf Ubuntu drauf und es ist einfach rockstable (weiss ich, weil ich es grade sogar selber nutze)


----------



## Skeksis (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@Filco schief: Bist dir sicher das nicht dein Schreibtisch uneben ist? Kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen. Das darf echt nicht sein. Meine stehen wie ne eins auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine auch und die steht gerade eindeutig schief.
Eine Seite auf dem Pad die andere auf dem Tisch.
Zumindest wenn die Füße ausgeklappt sind.


----------



## Superwip (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Linealtest?


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, ich brauche eine neue Tastatur. 
Zocken ist mit der Unicomp irgendwie nicht drin, ich kann da z.B nicht W + Alt + 2 gleichzeitig drücken und beide Befehle (also W und Alt + 2) werden übermittelt. Was Zocken unmöglich macht. 

Ich suche:

was Mechanisches
am besten Leise, kommt beim Zocken irgendwie besser
wenn möglich mit Makro Keys auf der linken seite (ich habe die der alten G11 immer alle in benutzung gehabt)
günstig (< 100€)


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey Leute,

gute Neuigkeit von Weyman Kwong. 
WASD Keyboards: Blog

@Leandros
Ich denke die G710+ würde deinen Anforderungen wohl entsprechen. Jedoch verwendet die auch Rubberdomes.
Guck dir mal die Roccat Ryos MK Pro an.


----------



## loller7 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich würde dir ja die Qpad MK 50 (MX-Brown wenn du es magst?!) in dem Preissegment empfehlen, da mMn bei unter 100€ kaum so eine Qualität zu haben ist. Dazu dann evtl. O-Ringe bestellen und schwupps ist das Griffelbrett schon leiser. 
Leider bietet sie keine Makro-Tasten.


----------



## Superwip (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Ich denke die G710+ würde deinen Anforderungen wohl entsprechen. Jedoch verwendet die auch Rubberdomes.


 
Für die dezidierten Multimediatasten (die man nicht verwenden muss und die kaum eine andere mechanische Tastatur überhaupt besitzt).

Dennoch ist sie zu teuer. Allerdings kenne ich keine Tastatur die alle Anforderungen in dem Preisbereich erfüllt.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

1) Sonst wärst du wohl nicht hier
2) Also keine Blues. Nur was willst du haben? Brown, Red, Greens, Blacks oder doch eine Topre?
4) Das heißt Topre wird dir zu teuer sein.


----------



## Superwip (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> 2) Also keine Blues. Nur was willst du haben? Brown, Red, Greens, Blacks oder doch eine Topre?


 
Er hat eine Unicomp...

Für ihn ist wohl _alles_ andere "leise"


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Browns oder Blues. Sind für mich zum Zocken denke ich am besten, die haben den wenigsten Druck nötig zum aktivieren, was doch etwas angenehmer zum Zocken ist. 
Würde fast zu Blues tendieren, weil ich dann evtl. auch mal mit der Tastatur coden kann, sonst müsste ich immer wechseln. Mag das klicken nämlich. 
Habe auch entschlossen, scheiss auf Leise, da müssen die anderen durch. 

Bin aber durchaus etwas geschockt, das ich nichtmal drei Tasten gleichzeitig klicken kann, obwohl ich über PS/2 dran hänge ...

Zowie fällt übrigens wegen Linux raus.
Die G710+ hat doch Browns, oder irre ich mich da?

Edit: Ach ja, bei der G710+ waren ja z.B die Makro Keys rubberdomes. Ne, lass mal, das ist Bullshit.


----------



## Superwip (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Bin aber durchaus etwas geschockt, das ich nichtmal drei Tasten gleichzeitig klicken kann, obwohl ich über PS/2 dran hänge ...


 
Das hat ja nichts mit PS/2 zu tun...



> Edit: Ach ja, bei der G710+ waren ja z.B die Makro Keys rubberdomes. Ne, lass mal, das ist Bullshit.


 
Nein! Bei der G710+ sind alle Tasten mechanisch außer die kleinen Multimediatasten!

Alle Standardtasten und die Makrotasten sind mechanisch.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das mit den Blue hab ich mir auch so gedacht! Wenn ich jetzt mal auf meiner alten G11 tippe ist das auch schon so laut also scheiss druff


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das hat ja nichts mit PS/2 zu tun...


Teilweise schon, ich drücke ja nur zwei normale Tasten + 1 Modifier, das muss eigentlich auch bei meiner Unicomp am Rechner ankommen, tut es aber nicht. Deswegen hatte ich PS/2 erwähnt.





Superwip schrieb:


> Nein! Bei der G710+ sind alle Tasten mechanisch außer die kleinen Multimediatasten!
> 
> Alle Standardtasten und die Makrotasten sind mechanisch.


Aso, dann wäre das ja doch ne überlegung wert. Weil diese dämmlichen Makro Tasten sind in WoW total nützlich. 



Deine G11 ist laut? Ich will meiner grade etwas liebe zukommen lassen und säubere sie, aber die ist doch nicht laut. Meine Unicomp ist lauf, die hörst du noch ein Stockwerk tiefer.


----------



## Superwip (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Teilweise schon, ich drücke ja nur zwei normale Tasten + 1 Modifier, das muss eigentlich auch bei meiner Unicomp am Rechner ankommen, tut es aber nicht. Deswegen hatte ich PS/2 erwähnt.


 
Bei PS/2 gibt es keine Unterscheidung zwischen normalen Tasten und Modifiern.

Das Problem ist hier aber grundsätzlich nicht PS/2 sondern die Tastenmatrix und der Tastaturcontroller.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Vllt. liegt das auch an meiner Art auf die Tasten einzuhämmern! hauptsächlich liegt das daran das der Anschlag sehr ******** ist! die ist schon nen Tacken älter und besonders die WASD Tasten sind abgenutzt!


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine ist aus der Zeit, als sie grade neu rausgekommen ist.  
Und mega dreckig ...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine hab ich letztens gereinigt aber als ich in nem Media Markt ne Tastatur mit Blue MX Switches getestet hatte ist mir die G11 nicht mehr gut genug!


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, meine G11 weilt wieder unter den sauberen Tastaturen. 
Habe nebenbei das Time Lapse Feature vom Nexus 4 getestet und alles aufgenommen, das ist verdammt gut geworden.


----------



## loller7 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Möchtest du das mal zeigen und erklären wie du das so angestellt hast? Hab auch ein Nexus 4 evtl. mach ich sowas ja auch mal (:


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kamera öffnen, auf Video gehen, in Einstellungen gehen (Bildschirm drücken und halten, finger über Einstellungen bewegen, loslassen), Time Lapse auswählen, Zeit einstellen, Spass haben. 


Edit: Gibt es nu was gegen die G710+ einzuwenden? Dann bestell ich nämlich, kein bock auf so einem Gummi ding zu Spielen.


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

G710+ bestellt. Mal schauen wie sie sich schlägt, man hat im Netz ja gott sei dank 14 Tage rückgabe recht.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die G710+ wärs geworden wenn die Farbkombi nicht so bunt wär


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Über aussehen beschwer ich mich als letztes, ich habe eine Unicomp vor mir liegen, die hat den look von einer 30 Jahre alten Tastatur.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2013)

Hat weniger Style als es eine Datamancer hätte.


----------



## Skeksis (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich finds toll das man jetzt Duckys in Deutschland bekommt. Wäre sogar ne Überlegung wert. Müsst ich aber ein HHKB für abstossen, sonst läuft meine Freundin bestimmt Amok.


----------



## gh0st76 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Ich finds toll das man jetzt Duckys in Deutschland bekommt. Wäre sogar ne Überlegung wert. Müsst ich aber ein HHKB für abstossen, sonst läuft meine Freundin bestimmt Amok.


 

Ja. Das kenn ich.  Besonders wenn ich "mal wieder" ein Paket aus den USA bekomme und die schon den Absender Derek Speare liest. Ich kann nur hoffen das die Pedale von dem noch was brauchen bis die fertig sind. Meine bessere hälfte fragt auch immer wofür ich so viele Mäuse und Tastaturen brauche. Da weiß man nie was man antworten soll.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Ich finds toll das man jetzt Duckys in Deutschland bekommt. Wäre sogar ne Überlegung wert. Müsst ich aber ein HHKB für abstossen, sonst läuft meine Freundin bestimmt Amok.


 


gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ja. Das kenn ich.  Besonders wenn ich "mal wieder" ein Paket aus den USA bekomme und die schon den Absender Derek Speare liest. Ich kann nur hoffen das die Pedale von dem noch was brauchen bis die fertig sind. Meine bessere hälfte fragt auch immer wofür ich so viele Mäuse und Tastaturen brauche. Da weiß man nie was man antworten soll.


  Dem schließe ich mich an. Ja, was _macht _man nur mit so viel 'Zeug'. Naja, jeweils eine Tastatur/Maus für Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch...


----------



## Leandros (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gut das ich solche Probleme nicht habe, werde zwar immer blöd angeguckt aber letztendlich interessiert es eh keinen.


----------



## loller7 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mich würden eure Sammlungen ja mal sehr interessieren! Wurden die schon abgelichtet und hättet ihr evtl. ein Link dazu oder wurdet ihr das bald machen? Danke schonmal. (:


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> ...eure Sammlungen...schon abgelichtet...


 Nunja, zumindest _ein _gutes Stück _meiner _Sammlung ist aktuell hier zu sehen und zu erstehen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hätte ich gerne, aber ist mir das Geld atm nicht wert.
Das die untere Taste zwischen Shift und Z fehlt stört mich bei meiner QWERTY schon.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mir fehlt der NumBlock! Also ich find den besonders beim Rechner sehr praktisch oder bei der Eingabe von Bankdaten und ähnlichem!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Mich würden eure Sammlungen ja mal sehr interessieren! Wurden die schon abgelichtet und hättet ihr evtl. ein Link dazu oder wurdet ihr das bald machen? Danke schonmal. (:





brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Nunja, zumindest _ein _gutes Stück _meiner _Sammlung ist aktuell hier zu sehen und zu erstehen.





Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Mir fehlt der NumBlock! Also ich find den besonders beim Rechner sehr praktisch oder bei der Eingabe von Bankdaten und ähnlichem!


 Wenn _temporär_, zum Bleistift gelegentliches Online-Banking,ein NumBlock gebraucht wird, kann man sich diesen heranziehen.
Ansonsten parkt das gute Stück in einer freien Ecke des Schreibtisches und lässt mehr Platz für Nager und dessen 'Teppich'.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dafür brauch ich die zu oft


----------



## Leandros (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Morgen kommt erstmal meine neue Tastatur an.


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey,

was haltet ihr von der Ducky Shine 2? Wollte nämlich ne Mecha haben. 
Könnt ihr mir einen Key Caps Store empfehlen? Möglichst mit PBT Plastik.

~DocWaikiki


----------



## Skeksis (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Mich würden eure Sammlungen ja mal sehr interessieren! Wurden die schon abgelichtet und hättet ihr evtl. ein Link dazu oder wurdet ihr das bald machen? Danke schonmal. (:



Post Pictures Of Your Desk/Set Ups!  ist zumindest aktuell. Mit mehr kann ich gerade nicht dienen.


----------



## Barthi666 (7. Mai 2013)

So gestern die QPad MK-85 mit Brown Switches für 93 Euro neu bei eBay geschossen. Vom Händler mit ausgewiesener Mehrwertsteuer. Richtig nice ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine G710+ ist grade angekommen. Ist ja ein schickes Teil, muss man Logitech lassen, da haben sie ein schönes Gerät geschaffen.

Tippt sich noch etwas ungewohnt, aber mit den O-Ringen ist das schön leise, hat aber immer noch die Characteristik einer Mechanischen Tastatur.


----------



## loller7 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe wie gesagt auch O-Ringe an meinen MX Brown aber ich glaube, dass die wieder abkommen, finde es ohne schon sehr viel geiler. Aber mal schaun.

Bin mittlerweile ganz heiß darauf: Customer Gallery


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich finde da keinen großen Unterschied, man merkt sie ja nur wenn man die Tasten wirklich vollkommen durchhämmert. 

Womit ich etwas meine Probleme habe ist der Anschlag, denn ich habe nur einmal einen Druckpunkt und danach gar nichts mehr. Das war bei Buckling Springs anders.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Womit ich etwas meine Probleme habe ist der Anschlag, denn ich habe nur einmal einen Druckpunkt und danach gar nichts mehr. Das war bei Buckling Springs anders.


  Wie jetzt?! Cherry *Browni's* _haben _doch eben den _einen _taktilen Druckpunkt nach zwei mm, noch zwei mm heiter weiter gehämmert, spürt/hört man das Bodenblech...


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?! Cherry *Browni's* _haben _doch eben den _einen _taktilen Druckpunkt nach zwei mm, noch zwei mm heiter weiter gehämmert, spürt/hört man das Bodenblech...


 
Genau so ist es doch auch. Das ist eben anders als bei Buckling Springs, bei Bucklings Springs habe ich nämlich nach dem Druckpunkt direkt das Bodenblech.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

 Stimmt! Ist schon _zu _lange her, dass ich auf Buckling Springs 'rumgehämmert habe...


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Genau so ist es doch auch. Das ist eben anders als bei Buckling Springs, bei Bucklings Springs habe ich nämlich nach dem Druckpunkt direkt das Bodenblech.


 
Nein... aber die Kraft bricht so stark ein das es praktisch unmöglich ist zu verhindern das man ans "Blech" kommt. Wobei es eigentlich kein Blech ist sondern Kunststoff.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja, das 'Bodenblech' ist ja auch nur sinnbildlich gemeint.


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Nein... aber die Kraft bricht so stark ein das es praktisch unmöglich ist zu verhindern das man ans "Blech" kommt. Wobei es eigentlich kein Blech ist sondern Kunststoff.


 
Verstehe jetzt nicht ganz was du meinst. 
Du hast bei Browns nach dem Druckpunkt, 2mm weg wo null widerstand ist. Bei den Buckling Springs (zumindest gefühlt) bist du nach dem Druckpunkt am Bodenblech. Das ist anders.
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, das auch der taktile Druckpunkt nach oben und unten identisch ist, das ist bei BSs auch anders, da ist der Druck um die Taste nach unten zu bekommen um ein vielfaches größer.


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der Druckpunkt ist auch bei Buckling Springs etwa bei der Hälfte- wäre er am Boden gäbe es ja keinen (...)

Hier der direkte Vergleich zwischen Cherry MX Blau und (Model M-) Buckling Spring:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1C ist der Druckpunkt, 1B der Auslösepunkt des BS-Schalters; 1A ist der Ausgangspukt; der Aufschlag, wie klar in dem darüber gekennzeichneten Schnittbild zu sehen ist, erfolgt nicht am Boden sondern am oberen Rand der Führungsröhre.

Leider sind die Diagramme anders skaliert und nutzen andere Einheiten aber der Verlauf ist klar erkennbar- und natürlich die Position von Druck- und Auslösepunkt.


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was auch immer. Ich finde halt das sich Buckling Springs beim langsamen runter drücken besser Anfühlen, weil der Druckpunkt einfach Später ist und beim loslassen die Energie geringer als beim Drücken.


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Drück mal eine Taste gaaanz langsam runter; dann merkt man sehr deutlich das es einen erheblichen Abstand zwischen Druckpunkt und Boden gibt; wie auch immer.

Klar ist das es einen erheblichen Unterschied zwischen taktilen Cherry MX und Buckling Springs gibt, der über die Härte der Tasten hinausgeht.


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nein, ich habe die Buckling Springs gaaanz Langsam runtergedrückt, da kommt nach Druckpunkt direkt Bodenblech.


----------



## loller7 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Leute, welche TKL mit MX Blues für möglichst wenig Geld würdet ihr empfehlen?!


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hmm, evtl. die Filco TKL für ~115€ aber ohne VAT. 

The Keyboard Company's FKBN88MC/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Click Action, Keyboard

Kann mir noch jemand einen guten Store für (PBT) Key Caps empfehlen? Natürlich für Cherry MX


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was ist die günstigste Möglichkeit eine mechanische Tastatur zu besitzen?


----------



## loller7 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich denke es wird keine zweite Filco. Sind zwar sehr gut, aber wenn ich noch eine kaufe dann möchte ich etwas Abwechslung.


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Leute, welche TKL mit MX Blues für möglichst wenig Geld würdet ihr empfehlen?!


 
Das Thema hatten wir doch schon- und nein, in den paar Tagen ist keine neue herausgekommen 

-> Mit QWERTZ gibt es keine (aktuelle) Alternative zur Filco, zumindest keine billigere.


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

CM Storm? Die gibt es doch TKL und irgendwie mit allen Switches.


----------



## loller7 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir doch schon- und nein, in den paar Tagen ist keine neue herausgekommen
> 
> -> Mit QWERTZ gibt es keine (aktuelle) Alternative zur Filco, zumindest keine billigere.



Stimmt...  Sry...

Die CM Storm gibts nur mit US Layout. Was haltet ihr von der: Vortex KBT PURE Mechanical Keyboard (Blue Light ) [ISO Azerty] 
?


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

In QWERTZ soweit ich weiß nur mit roten und schwarzen Cherry MX.



> Was haltet ihr von der: Vortex KBT PURE Mechanical Keyboard (Blue Light ) [ISO Azerty]


Keine F-Tasten-


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Was ist die günstigste Möglichkeit eine mechanische Tastatur zu besitzen?


Ebay, das geht dann wohl auch mal unter 5€.


----------



## loller7 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja die KBT Race wäre eigentlich optimal... Aber die finde ich nirgendswo zu kaufen.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt es das SteelSeries 6GV2 auch mit Blues?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Infohotline ist zu Zeit leider nicht besetzt, bitte schauen sie ob sie ihr Problem mit Hilfe der Hersteller HP lösen können.
Antworten: Ja und Nein, was worauf passt sollte man selber draufkommen.

Tipp: In diesem Post ist es die kürzere der beiden.


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Was ist die günstigste Möglichkeit eine mechanische Tastatur zu besitzen?


 
Man muss seine Quellen haben 

Ich hab hier nicht weniger als 7 herumliegen (!); ich habe für keine davon irgendwas bezahlt; ich habe auch schon zwei hier im Forum verschenkt weil es echt zu viele sind. Allerdings sind sie derzeit nicht alle funktionsfähig.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Och menno... hab hier nur so gammelige rubberdomes und meine G11 welche zwar schön aussieht aber nicht wirklich zum coden oder tippen geeignet ist (nicht mehr)


----------



## Barthi666 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Leute, welche TKL mit MX Blues für möglichst wenig Geld würdet ihr empfehlen?!


 
Wie wäre es denn mit der QPad MK-50 mit Blue Switches. Kostet 75€. Also nicht übermäßig teuer:
Shop QPAD MK-50 MX-Blue Switch - QPAD Pro Gaming Gear


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist nicht TKL


----------



## loller7 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja leider nicht. Aber wenigstens ein schön fairer Preis...

Weitere Möglichkeit: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Razer/BlackWidow_2013_Tournament_Edition,_Tastatur/1057825/?
Aber nur QWERTY


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mmh hab jetzt etwas Kohle 
Zowie Celeritas oder Majestouch ? 
Hat die Zowie Blues?


----------



## loller7 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die hat Browns wenn ich mich nicht irre. Bei dem Budget würde ich eher zur Majestouch raten.


----------



## Rasha (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

CM Storm Quickfire Pro..

Die ham aber noch mehr TAstaturen im Angebot, welche vollmechanisch sind.


----------



## loller7 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab jetzt ein kleines Projekt angefangen: Der Eigenbau einer Holz-Handballenauflage. Interesse an Updates?


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Aber klar doch.


----------



## loller7 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab mal einen eigenen Thread gestartet, da es sich dabei nicht wirklich um mechanische Tastaturen dreht. (;


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Link?


----------



## loller7 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Link?



Bitte sehr: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../274197-handballenauflage-marke-eigenbau.html


----------



## Mick-Jogger (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Irgendwie reizen mich die Holz Dinger nicht


----------



## loller7 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zu dem Thema mit dem Wackeln meiner Filco Ninja. Habe etwas mit  der keyboard company geschrieben und das ist wohl ein bekannteres aber simpel zu lösendes Problem: Die Filco wird von einer Metall-Platte stabilisiert (Wertigkeit etc.) welche sich gerne mal bei unangemessenem Transport leicht verbiegt. Also wurde mir dazu geraten die Filco in beide Hände zu nehmen und mit der linken Hand im Uhrzeigersinn zu biegen und mit der Rechten genau andersherum. 
Ich hatte zwar etwas Bedenken was kaputt zu machen (da ein enormer Kraftaufwand nötig war), aber jetzt ist wieder alles paletti und sie liegt perfekt auf.

Evtl. hat jemand ja das selbe Problem und gelangt per Google hierher. (:


----------



## altgofur (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab in verschiedenen Foren etwas von einem "Pling" beim Button-Out bei den Filco-Tastaturen gelesen. Ist da was dran?


----------



## loller7 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei meiner ist kein einziges Pling zu hören. Habe aber auch die O-Ringe drin, weis nicht ob die das ändern.


----------



## altgofur (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Verändern die das Schreibgefühl sehr? Im MM fühlte sich das Tippen auf der G710# irgendwie schwammig an...


----------



## Leandros (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe ne G710+ und muss sagen, sie verändern das Tippgefühl. Allerdings nicht wirklich extrem krass, man merkt es nur beim wirklichen hämmern auf der Tastatur (z.B bei mir der Leertaste, die hämmer ich immer ziemlich hart).


----------



## loller7 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja. Wenn du es selber schon erlebt hast weist du es ja. 
Ich finde auch definitiv "weicher" aber nicht schwammiger. Bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich die dran lasse oder entferne.


----------



## altgofur (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hmmm... ich stecke noch in den Grundsatzentscheidungen. Blue fühlt sich schon toll an, ich befürchte nur, dass ich dann ausquartiert werde. Also bleiben nur Brown und Clear. Für die Clears gibt es so gut wie keine Tastaturen. Für DE habe ich gar keine gefunden. 

Layout ist dann das nächste... US war an der Uni schon toll, als ich mich nach Monaten daran gewöhnt habe. Aber es kommt hier nicht in Frage, da es die einzige Tastatur im US-Layout wäre. Sowohl das Notebook als auch auf der Arbeit gibt es nur DE. Autohotkey kann ich da nicht installieren. Also ist die Entscheidung eigentlich schon für mich getroffen worden... 

Wenigstens habe ich mich schon entschieden, keine Makrokeys zu brauchen. In diesem Thread ist eine programmierbare Tastatur empfohlen worden, die diese Funktion übernehmen wird.


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



altgofur schrieb:


> Wenigstens habe ich mich schon entschieden, keine Makrokeys zu brauchen. In diesem Thread ist eine programmierbare Tastatur empfohlen worden, die diese Funktion übernehmen wird.


 
Also doch eine G710+? 

Mit Browns würde ich zu einer Filco raten.


----------



## Wambofisch (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kurze Frage da ich auch grad am überlegen bin,hab momentan eine G510 und bei diversen Spielen alle G tasten über 3 Profile belegt. Will aber gerne eine mechanische Tastatur, da sich meiner Meinung nach das Schreiben und Benutzen dieser einfach nur göttlich anfühlt. 
Gibts neben der G710+ noch Tastaturen welche mehr einstellbare Tasten haben? Quasi ne G510 als Mechanische Tastatur? Oder sind die paar Keys an der G710+ das Höchste.?!


----------



## loller7 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Cooler Master Storm Trigger wäre noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Cooler Master Storm Trigger wäre noch eine Möglichkeit.


 
Welche genau so viel Makro Tasten hat wie die G710+. 
Und Reds.


----------



## altgofur (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Also doch eine G710+?
> 
> Mit Browns würde ich zu einer Filco raten.



Hehe... die hat zuviele Makrotasten... 

Bei der Filco bin ich etwas unsicher, wie das mit der Rücksendung ist, wenn mir die Schalter doch nicht gefallen. Mir würde da ja die Ninja gut gefallen als Vorbereitung auf blank Keycaps, aber die habe ich bisher bei getdigital nicht gefunden. 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Keycaps? Bei welcher Tastatur ist die Chance am größten, passende zu bekommen? DE macht das nicht einfacher und Qpad und Ducky haben ja die beleuchteten Caps. Beleuchtete Custom Caps sind ja auch eine Rarität.


----------



## altgofur (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Wambofisch schrieb:


> Kurze Frage da ich auch grad am überlegen bin,hab momentan eine G510 und bei diversen Spielen alle G tasten über 3 Profile belegt. Will aber gerne eine mechanische Tastatur, da sich meiner Meinung nach das Schreiben und Benutzen dieser einfach nur göttlich anfühlt.
> Gibts neben der G710+ noch Tastaturen welche mehr einstellbare Tasten haben? Quasi ne G510 als Mechanische Tastatur? Oder sind die paar Keys an der G710+ das Höchste.?!


 
Corsair hat noch die Vengeance K90 und bald die K95. Sind halt richtige Monster von der Größe her. Oder Du machst es wie ich es vorhabe: Du kaufst eine normale Tastatur und ein programmierbares Keypad dazu.


----------



## loller7 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Welche genau so viel Makro Tasten hat wie die G710+.
> Und Reds.



Ja wollte nur mal eine Alternative genannt haben. Gibt ja evtl. auch andere wichtige Aspekte als Makro Tasten für den Käufer (Design, Preis etc.). Und die hat übrigens Blacks.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



altgofur schrieb:


> Bei der Filco bin ich etwas unsicher, wie das mit der Rücksendung ist, wenn mir die Schalter doch nicht gefallen.


 Das Fernabsatzgesetz hat zum Bleistift in diesem Webshop seine -_kundenfreundliche_- Gültigkeit.


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Ja wollte nur mal eine Alternative genannt haben. Gibt ja evtl. auch andere wichtige Aspekte als Makro Tasten für den Käufer (Design, Preis etc.). Und die hat übrigens Blacks.


 
Sie hat übrigens weniger Makro Tasten, wie mir Grad aufgefallen ist. 
Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, sie gibt es CM typisch mit allen außer clear.


----------



## loller7 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Sie hat übrigens weniger Makro Tasten, wie mir Grad aufgefallen ist.
> Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, sie gibt es CM typisch mit allen außer clear.


 
Ah ok gut zu wissen, danke. Ich hatte die mal mit Blacks, gibts im DE Layout echt mit allen Switches? Dachte CM bietet das nur mit US Layout an.


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Ah ok gut zu wissen, danke. Ich hatte die mal mit Blacks, gibts im DE Layout echt mit allen Switches? Dachte CM bietet das nur mit US Layout an.


 
Das ist ne gute Frage. 
Ich hatte direkt bei Cooler Master nachgeschaut und da steht is mit allen Switches erhältlich: Trigger - Cooler Master


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ne gute Frage.
> Ich hatte direkt bei Cooler Master nachgeschaut und da steht is mit allen Switches erhältlich: Trigger - Cooler Master



Das war bis vor ein paar Monaten noch nicht so...
Gut zu wissen


----------



## altgofur (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Das Fernabsatzgesetz hat zum Bleistift in diesem Webshop seine -_kundenfreundliche_- Gültigkeit.


 
Über die Filcos bin ich hier auch schon gestolpert, aber die Ninjas hatte ich bisher übersehen. Und dann auch noch mit 4 Wochen Rückgabefrist! Vielen Dank!


----------



## altgofur (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hmmm... Clears gibt es aber wohl keine im DE-Layout oder auch im US-Layout mit Unterstützung des Fernabsatzgesetzes, oder?


----------



## loller7 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meint ihr der Umstieg auf ein US-Layout lohnt sich, also die Umgewöhnung (ist das überhaupt möglich?), wenn es die Tastatur nicht im ISO Layout gibt?!


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Autohotkey und du hast deine alte Belegung wieder, musst nur damit zurecht kommen das dir z.B eine große Enter Taste fehlt.


----------



## loller7 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich glaube damit komme ich klar. Wie funktioniert das mit Autokey? Und man hat doch eine Taste weniger oder?


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, man hat eine Taste weniger. AutoHotkey ist einfach ein script, was dir die Tasten umgelegt.


----------



## loller7 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ok. Also an sich verkraftbar. Fragt sich nur wer mir meine Ninja abnimmt wenn ich mir tatsächlich eine andere bestellen möchte...


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du hast diese Zeichen dann nicht <> und |.


----------



## loller7 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Genau aber ich denke das ist ok.


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was für ein Font für die Beschriftung der G710+ genutzt worden ist? Der sieht geil aus.


----------



## Superwip (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Meint ihr der Umstieg auf ein US-Layout lohnt sich


 
Nein.



> ist das überhaupt möglich?


 
Bedingt. Die Tasten sind eben nicht nur anders beschriftet sondern auch anders angeordnet und es gibt eine weniger.


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Bedingt. Die Tasten sind eben nicht nur anders beschriftet sondern auch anders angeordnet und es gibt eine weniger.


 
Wie ich bereits sagte, AutoHotkey (unter Linux sogar mit einer XModMap noch einfacher). Ich nutze doch auch kein QWERTZ standard layout, sondern jduaxp (alias Bone2), welches auch über AutoHotkey läuft.


----------



## Superwip (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eine andere Aufteilung der Tasten und vor allem das Fehlen einer Taste kann man nie durch irgendeine Software ausgleichen.


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich dachte man kann mit Softwar Magisch eine Taste hinzufügen. 

Ne, mal im Ernst. Dir fehlt die <>| Taste (links neben y beim qwertz layout). Außerdem müsstest du die # taste (neben ä beim qwertz layout) um belegen, z.B über die Enter Taste.

Man kann mit zuhilfenahme von z.B AutoHotkey mit einer US Ansi Tastatur, mit zwei kleinen Einschränkungen die meiner meinung nach weniger weh tun, genau wie auf einer normalen Deutschen ISO Tastatur schreiben. Ich weiss nicht was jetzt daran dein Problem ist?


----------



## Superwip (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

1) Irgendeine Tastenkombination ist nie so gut wie eine dezidierte Taste

2) Ich mag AutoHotkey nicht. Es ist eine Software (Not-) Lösung die eigentlich nicht nötig sein sollte und deren Funktionieren immer mit einem PC und einem OS zusammenhängt. Neuer PC/neues OS -> neu konfigurieren

3) Tastenkappen und Belegung passen so nicht zusammen.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Punkt 3 dürfte Leandros egal sein.


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Irgendeine Tastenkombination ist nie so gut wie eine dezidierte Taste
> 
> 2) Ich mag AutoHotkey nicht. Es ist eine Software (Not-) Lösung die eigentlich nicht nötig sein sollte und deren Funktionieren immer mit einem PC und einem OS zusammenhängt. Neuer PC/neues OS -> neu konfigurieren
> 
> 3) Tastenkappen und Belegung passen so nicht zusammen.


 
1. Stimm ich dir zu, allerdings, musst du nur 1 Taste über eine Kombination erreichen, die andere nur umbelegen. 
2. AHK scripts kann man compilen, musst also nur eine Exe rüber ziehen. Krasser aufwand 
3. Wer zur Hölle schaut auf seine Tastatur? Meine G710+ hat zwar auch tausende von Beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten (eigentlich nur 2^5, aber egal ) und ich habe die Beleuchtung deaktiviert. Braucht echt kein Mensch. Wer zum Tippen auf die Tastatur schaut, sollte sich vllt ein anderes Forum suchen, sowas z.B http://www.strickforum.de/


----------



## altgofur (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn schon US-Layout, dann richtig. Dann ist auch eine Taste weniger kein Problem. 

Das Schlimmste für mich war die kleinere Enter-Taste. Ich habe immer was anderes erwischt. Das macht beim Programmieren keinen Spaß...  Für die Umlaute habe ich damals die Alt-Codes benutzt. Alt-A ist da natürlich komfortabler. Oder sowas wie Phraseexpress, dass z.B. aus ae# ein ä macht. 

Auf dem Handy habe ich schon das US-Layout. Mal sehen...

Edit: Oder gleich Neo?

Edit2: Stricken erfordert deutlich mehr Fingerfertigkeit als Tippen. Das ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn du Neo probieren möchtest, probier direkt Bone2. Zum programmieren gibt es nichts besseres.


----------



## altgofur (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Programmieren schon viel zu lange weniger. Mehr Texte in Englisch. 

@Superwip, was spricht denn aus Deiner Sicht so sehr gegen das US-Layout?


----------



## altgofur (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wisst Ihr was die Zahl am Ende der Cherry Modelle bedeutet? 

Die einzige Tastatur mit DE-Layout habe ich bei Cherry gefunden. Es gibt zwei Modelle, die sich in der letzten Ziffer unterscheiden: Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-0 und Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-2. Der Preisunterschied ist vernachlässigbar. Gibt es irgendwelche bekannten Qualitätsunterschiede?


----------



## Barthi666 (12. Mai 2013)

altgofur schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr was die Zahl am Ende der Cherry Modelle bedeutet?
> 
> Die einzige Tastatur mit DE-Layout habe ich bei Cherry gefunden. Es gibt zwei Modelle, die sich in der letzten Ziffer unterscheiden: Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-0 und Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-2. Der Preisunterschied ist vernachlässigbar. Gibt es irgendwelche bekannten Qualitätsunterschiede?



Soweit ich weiß ist das die Farbe. Schau mal bei Amazon die Rezensionen der Tastatur an da ist ein User der das erklärt bin grad am Handy deswegen kann ich keinen link posten


----------



## Superwip (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> 2. AHK scripts kann man compilen, musst also nur eine Exe rüber ziehen. Krasser aufwand


 
Hilft dir nichts bei OS Wechsel, im BIOS oder auf irgendeinem exotischen Embedded System.

Ich bin der Meinung das die Tastaturbelegung einzig und allein von der Firmware des Tastaturcontrollers verwaltet werden sollte.



> 3. Wer zur Hölle schaut auf seine Tastatur?


 
Ich, wenn ich ein verkrüppeltes Layout verwenden muss...

____
Natürlich kann man eine ANSI Tastatur benutzen, auch mit QWERTZ benutzen aber meiner Meinung nach ist das _bestenfalls_ ein billiger Kompromiss.



> Die einzige Tastatur mit DE-Layout habe ich bei Cherry gefunden. Es gibt zwei Modelle, die sich in der letzten Ziffer unterscheiden: Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-0 und Cherry G80-3000LQCDE-2. Der Preisunterschied ist vernachlässigbar. Gibt es irgendwelche bekannten Qualitätsunterschiede?


 
Soweit ich weiß steht das für die Farbe; 0 für beige/weiß und 2 für Schwarz.

Ich weiß nicht ob es Qualitätsunterschiede gibt; soweit ich weiß waren zumindest früher die Tastenkappen mit einer anderen Technik beschriftet.


----------



## altgofur (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Super. Vielen Dank! 

Wenn man den Amazon-Bewertungen Glauben schenken darf, ist die G80-3000 wohl nicht mehr das, was sie mal war. :|


----------



## Superwip (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was war sie denn mal?

Die G80-3000 ist jedenfalls kein Preisbrecher; sie ist die günstigste aktuelle mechanische Tastatur bietet dafür aber eben auch keinerlei Extras und ist auch nur mäßig gut verarbeitet, die Tasten sind auch nicht wie bei vielen teureren mechanischen Tastaturen auf einem Stahlblech montiert sondern direkt auf der Platine (welche auch recht dünn ist) befestigt.


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Hilft dir nichts bei OS Wechsel, im BIOS oder auf irgendeinem exotischen Embedded System.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung das die Tastaturbelegung einzig und allein von der Firmware des Tastaturcontrollers verwaltet werden sollte.




Baust mir ein für Bone2?


----------



## loller7 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Leute,
es ist ein Kopfzerbrechen, als würde es kein morgen geben. Bestellen oder nicht: Ducky DK9087G2 PRO TKL PBT Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (Blue Cherry MX) Was meint ihr?


----------



## altgofur (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Baust mir ein für Bone2?


 
Auf GH gibt es doch einen Selbstbau-Thread. Click. Hab zwar noch nicht gelesen, aber wäre das was für Dich?


----------



## altgofur (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Leute,
> es ist ein Kopfzerbrechen, als würde es kein morgen geben. Bestellen oder nicht: Ducky DK9087G2 PRO TKL PBT Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (Blue Cherry MX) Was meint ihr?



TKL ist nix für mich. Und kein DE Layout. Aber wenn sie Dir gefällt...


----------



## altgofur (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die G80-3000 ist das einzige Modell, das ich mit Clears und DE-Layout gefunden habe. Mal sehen. Vielleicht fange ich doch mit den Browns an...


----------



## loller7 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich bin so hin und her gerissen. Hätte ich geekhack etc. mal nie gefunden.  
Nehm' ich das US-Layout in Kauf für Weiße engraved PBT Keycaps?!


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mach es wie alle hier, kauf alles.


----------



## loller7 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ach, hier hält sich das noch in Grenzen. Auf geekhack ist das schlimm... und ansteckend...


----------



## altgofur (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

In solchen Momenten bleibt doch nur Konsequenz gegen sich selbst: sobald Du zweifelst ist was faul und dann lass es. :|

Ganz ehrlich, für Dich scheint doch das DE-Layout wichtiger zu sein als Tastaturen zu sammeln. Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne hast Du doch eine Tastatur die funktioniert. Also ist da auch keine Eile, oder?

Wie ist denn das mit dem Selbstbau, wenn es nichts passendes gibt? Wäre das was für Dich?

PS: gibt es hier eine Übersicht über die Smileys?


----------



## loller7 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ob das DE Layout mir wichtig ist weis ich nicht, daher würd ichs ja gerne ausprobieren. Ja meine Filco tut ihren Job. 
Möchte aber gerne mal MX Blue ausprobieren und weiße Keycaps hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## altgofur (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie gesagt, mich hat die Größe bzw. "Kleine" der Enter-Taste am meisten gestört. Das Layout selbst kannst Du ja durch Umstellen im Betriebssystem testen. Und Blues... das Fernabsatzgesetz hilft hier ganz gut. Werde ich auch machen. Teste doch mal, ob die Blues Dir überhhaupt zusagen. Wenn ja, kannst Du immer noch eine (teure) Variante ohne Rückgaberecht wählen.

Zwar keine TKL aber zum Beispiel hier oder hier auch im US-Layout zum Testen mit sehr kundenfreundlicher Auslegung des Fernabsatzgesetzes und auch noch nicht so teuer.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich wollt mal fragen ob es mittlerweile ne bezahlbare Mecha mit MX Brown gibt? Denke max 50€ rum. 

Ich such die eig nur als Testgerät, wie mir die Braunen so liegen.


----------



## Superwip (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Cherry G80-3000 gibt es auch mit braunen MX für ~50€.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

wo genau? bei amazon gibts die auf jeden nicht. link wäre spitze.


----------



## altgofur (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Für's erste vielen Dank an Euch. Ich habe gerade die Ninja mit den Browns bestellt. Soll ab Mitte Mai wieder lieferbar sein. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt die G80-3000 (aktuell) wohl doch nicht mit braunen Schaltern, nur mit MX Clear; diese sind ebenfalls taktil ohne Klick aber etwas härter.

Die Modelle werden als G80-3000LQxxx-y bezeichnet. (xxx steht für drei weitere Kennbuchstaben, y für eine Ziffer).


----------



## loller7 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



altgofur schrieb:


> Für's erste vielen Dank an Euch. Ich habe gerade die Ninja mit den Browns bestellt. Soll ab Mitte Mai wieder lieferbar sein. Ich werde berichten.



Da hättest du mich auch um meine "erleichtern" können.


----------



## merkijan (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So - bin mal wieder schwach geworden.

KBT Pure Pro mit DE-Layout, MX Browns und violetter Beleuchtung bestellt...


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Violett? Krass.


----------



## loller7 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Pure ist schon süß, wobei ich die mit weißer Hintergrundbeleuchtung am besten finde. Hatte mir auch überlegt eine zu bestellen, allerdings sollen die Dinger nicht so gut verarbeitet sein und oft fallen die LEDs aus. Zudem würde ich dann doch lieber die RACE haben und die gibts noch nicht in der richtigen Version für mich. (:


----------



## altgofur (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Da hättest du mich auch um meine "erleichtern" können.


 
Ich hab ja schon geschrieben, dass ich noch nicht weiß, ob die Browns es wirklich für mich sind. Und ein Rückgaberecht mit Dir zu vereinbaren ist Dir gegenüber nicht fair. 

Aber ich habe ja noch meine Holde. Vielleicht bringe ich sie ja auch auf den Geschmack. 

PS: Hast Du eigentlich mal das US-Layout ausprobiert?


----------



## altgofur (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Violett... Kannst Du mal Fotos posten, wenn die da ist? Ich kann mir das irgendwie so gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



altgofur schrieb:


> Violett... Kannst Du mal Fotos posten, wenn die da ist? Ich kann mir das irgendwie so gar nicht vorstellen.


 
Da wäre ich auch für!


----------



## merkijan (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Klar - mach ich dann! 

Aber hier kann man das ja ganz gut erkennen (andere Version - gleiche LED-Farbe): Vortex KBT PURE Purple LED Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (Black Cherry MX)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hm......wie finde ich in diesem Shop Tastaturen mit deutschem (QWERTZ)-Tastenlayout?!


----------



## merkijan (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gar nicht - die haben (aktuell) keine Tastatur mit deutschem Layout im Angebot (bzw. ich habe bei denen noch nie eine gesehen). Die hatten nur so ein schönes Bild von der KBT 

Ich habe zuerst versucht, meine KBT Pure Pro via KBT Pure - German zu kaufen - leider funktioniert deren Shopsystem nicht wirklich gut... zumindest hakts beim letzten Schritt, will man zahlen, wird der Warenkorb geleert  Dann bin ich einfach dem Amazon-Link von denen auf der Seite gefolgt, dort verkaufen die ihre Tastaturen auch.


----------



## loller7 (17. Mai 2013)

Konnte nicht widerstehen und hab mir jetzt eine ducky g2 pro mit weißen gravierten pbt keycaps im ansi Layout mit mx blue aus den USA bestellt


----------



## altgofur (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Konnte nicht widerstehen und hab mir jetzt eine ducky g2 pro mit weißen gravierten pbt keycaps im ansi Layout mit mx blue aus den USA bestellt



Gratuliere! Ich bin auf Deinen Bericht gespannt!


----------



## altgofur (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe heute übrigens eine Mail von getdigital bekommen... die Ninja ist dort erst ab Oktober verfübar. 

Als Ersatz ist nun die Ducky unterwegs. 

@loller7: Vielleicht kommen wir doch noch ins Geschäft.


----------



## loller7 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Leider ist sie schon verkauft. Waren ja auch viele interessiert. Kommt selten vor das jemand seine Filco verkauft denke ich. 
Naja, mittlerweile hat der Shop aus Amerika nur mein Geld bekommen. Ich berichte mal wie das abläuft mit dem Import und wie lange das dauert etc.
Momentan muss ich auf einer Rubberdome rumhacken...


----------



## altgofur (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

No problem. 

Ja, eine Rubberdome habe ich auch noch. Sieht so aus, als wären die Duckys erst am Dienstag in der Packstation.


----------



## loller7 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Klar ist ja Feiertage-Zeugs. Was meinst du wie lange ich jetzt auf meine Ducky warten muss?!


----------



## altgofur (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich vor Weihnachten mein Stativ in den USA bestellt habe, war es innerhalb von 5 Tagen bei mir. War aber auch UPS. USPS per Airmail ist ähnlich schnell. Womit wird denn geliefert?


----------



## merkijan (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, meine KBT Pure Pro ist eingetroffen. Werde dann zeitnah ein paar Bilder "in Action" posten.

Hier schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack - da ich in der Arbeit bin, habe ich gerade keine Zeit für mehr Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Ultramarinrot (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab mir die KBT Pure Pro 60% auch gerade bei Amazon bestellt nachdem Conrad mich mit seinem Service abgenervt hat was dazu führte das ich die bestellte Corsair k60 wieder zurück gehen lasse. 

Hab jetzt zwar im Endeffekt mehr Geld ausgegeben als ich wollte aber bin wahrscheinlich am Ende glücklich drüber. Was für Switches hast du genommen und was für ne Hintergrundbeleuchtung?


----------



## merkijan (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich zitiere mich einfach selber:



merkijan schrieb:


> So - bin mal wieder schwach geworden.
> 
> KBT Pure Pro mit DE-Layout, MX Browns und violetter Beleuchtung bestellt...



Bin gespannt, wie das dann "live" aussieht.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Ultramarinrot (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Auweia  

Ich muss aber zugeben das ich für nen kurzen Moment auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt hab und mich dann aber für die weiße Beleuchtung entschieden hab 


Mach mal Fotos wenn du Zuhause bist und leg wenns sichs einrichten lässt mal was zum Größenvergleich daneben ;D 


Ich werd Freitag dann auch Bilder machen wenn meine kommt


----------



## merkijan (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So - bin daheim. 

Hier nun die gewünschten Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessante Randnotiz: Die Tastatur (hängt an meinem Dritt-PC) funktioniert unter Windows 8 scheinbar nicht(!) am USB 2.0 Port - erst am USB 3.0 Port verweigerte sie nicht länger den Dienst. Denke aber eher, dass das am PC/Windows liegt, den Grund kann sich jeder selbst zusammen reimen...

Die Verarbeitung macht einen guten, ersten Eindruck - mehr kann ich aber nach der kurzen Zeit auch noch nicht sagen 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und ich bin schon wieder irritiert wie minderwertig eine Tasta-Firmware sein kann (dachte eigentlich Zowie wäre ein Einzelfall).
Jedes 5€ Brett läuft an jedem USB Port und auf jedem OS, aber ausgerechnet Luxusbretter scheitern daran.


----------



## Leandros (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das Wunder ich mich auch. 
War schon extrem verwundert das es Tastaturen gibt die nicht unter Linux funktionieren. 

Meine Logitech G710+ funktioniert unter Linux ohne Probleme inkl. Multimedia Tasten.


----------



## Spinal (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe mir die Logitech G710+ nun mal in einem Elektronikmarkt angesehen und ein wenig darauf getippelt. Ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr positiv überrascht war. Das Design mag geschmacksache sein, aber die Verarbeitung machte einen guten Eindruck. Preis lag bei etwas über 130 Euro, was ich angesichts der Zusatzfunktionen in Ordnung finde.
Das war auch meine erste Begegnung mit MX Browns. Finde die braunen Cherries besser als ich sie mir vorgestellt hatte und werde mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal eine MX-Brown Tastatur zulegen. Finde sie sehr angenehm zum Tippen und kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass man damit gut spielen kann. Die O-Ringe haben mich gar nicht gestört.

Btw. finde ich die violette Beleuchtung bei der KBC echt gut  

bye
Spinal


----------



## altgofur (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kann man eigentlich Keyboards mit DIN-Steckern an einem Rechner ohne PS/2 (also nur USB) benutzen? Gibt es da gescheite Adapter/Konverter?


----------



## OctoCore (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meinst du jetzt die klassischen "dicken" DIN-Stecker mit den halbkreisförmig angeordneten Pins?
Da sehe ich schwarz - Tastaturen mit PS/2-Stecker, die mit einem simplen beigelegten PS/2-USB-Adapter auch an USB funktionieren, haben Kombicontroller, die mit USB klar kommen. Bei Uralt-Tastaturen mit dem großen Stecker dürfte das kaum der Fall sein - das war lange vor USB.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt auch "echte" PS/2 zu USB Konverter.
Das scheint z.B. einer zu sein:
Conrad USB-PS/2-Konverter im Conrad Online Shop | 974955


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibts auch in hiesigen Märkten, kosten meist aber so zwischen 10 - 20€. Was verdammt Teuer ist, besitze nämlich auch einen, meiner hat 15€ gekostet ...


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zu AT braucht es dann natürlich nochmal einen Adapter, der muss aber afaik nur passiv sein.


----------



## altgofur (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

PS/2 zu USB habe ich auch gefunden. Die DIN oder AT zu USB sind die, die ich suche. 

@Olstyle: meinst Du, ein AT zu PS/2 an einem PS/2 zu USB kann die Tastatur zum Funktionieren an USB bewegen?


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, das müsste gehen.


----------



## guss (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@altgofur
Mit 2 Adaptern funktioniert es auf jeden Fall. Ich betreibe eine alte Cherry Tastatur mit Din Stecker an einem USB Anschluß. Meine Adapter sehen so aus: Din auf PS2 und PS2 auf USB


----------



## Leandros (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man muss aber beachten, einer von beiden sollte aktiv sein.


----------



## guss (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, da hast Du sicher recht, In meinem Fall ist der USB auf PS2 so viel ich weiß aktiv. Ich bin gerade auf der Arbeit und kann nicht nachschauen, bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass es der gleiche wie der verlinkte ist.


----------



## Leandros (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der dürfte aktiv sein. Sieht man daran das es nicht nur ein simpler Adapter ist wie der erste.


----------



## altgofur (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

vielen Dank! Dann kann ich ja mal bei Ebay aktiv werden. 

Edit: für die Tastaturen, meine ich.


----------



## Superwip (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man muss beachten das Tastaturen mit DIN-Stecker zwei verschiedene Protokolle nutzen. Einerseits gibt es die PC- und XT-PC Tastaturen, etwa die IBM Model F und andererseits die AT-PC Tastaturen, letztere sind elektrisch PS/2 Kompatibel, erstere nicht.

Hat man eine reine XT Tastatur, etwa eine _alte_ Model F benötigt man bereits in Richtung PS/2 einen (sehr exotischen) aktiven Adapter, Richtung USB gibt es soweit ich weiß überhaupt keine Lösung von der Stange, man müsste igrendwas mit einem Mikrocontroller und einem entsprechenden Programm basteln.


----------



## altgofur (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja bei ebay eine schöne IBM Model M aus den 90ern ersteigern und dann hier (gelegentlich) nutzen. Irgendwie scheint das ja doch komplizierter zu sein als ich dachte...


----------



## Superwip (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wieso das?

Die Model M haben alle PS/2.

Auch die Nutzung einer neueren Model F ist prinzipiell kein Problem, DIN-miniDIN Adapter bekommt man ja fast nachgeworfen.


----------



## altgofur (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Oooops, da habe ich wohl was bei dem IBM Modellen durcheinander geworfen.


----------



## altgofur (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nun tippe ich seit zwei Wochen auf meiner Ducky MX Brown und wurde heute wieder mit meiner Rubberdome im Büro konfrontiert. Der tote Oktupus exisistiert wirklich! Bin sogar schon am überlegen, ob ich für das Büro nicht auch noch eine mechanische Tastatur bestelle. 

Die MX Blue darf ich hier wegen der Lautstärke nicht behalten. Ich liebe zwar den Sound, aber ich verstehe auch, dass das nervig sein kann. 

Bei den Blues habe ich allerdings weniger das Problem mit dem Bottom-Out als bei den Browns. Nun frage ich mich, ob das an dem akkustischen Feedback oder dem höheren Widerstand liegt. Am liebsten würde ich mal die Clears ausprobieren. Ich bin bisher ausser bei der G80 nicht fündig geworden. Kennt Ihr noch Tastaturen mit MX-Clears im ISO-Layout?

Mit einem weinenden Auge wird nun die Ducky mit den MX-Blue eingepackt und zurück geschickt. Der Sound ist schon einmalig. :schnief


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kauf dir fürs Büro eine Modell M


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



altgofur schrieb:


> Nun tippe ich seit zwei Wochen auf meiner Ducky MX Brown und wurde heute wieder mit meiner Rubberdome im Büro konfrontiert. Der tote Oktupus exisistiert wirklich! Bin sogar schon am überlegen, ob ich für das Büro nicht auch noch eine mechanische Tastatur bestelle.


 Über den Punkt bin ich schon hinweg. Nach der heimischen Filco/*Brown*ies Tenkeyless, folgte alsbald die Fullsize/*Brown*ies für's Büro. Yup, hat eine gewisse _Dekadenz_.


----------



## altgofur (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine einzige Befürchtung ist, dass es Ärger wegen der Lautstärke gibt. Die Labberdinger sind dann doch leiser...


----------



## loller7 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mit MX Blacks/Reds wird es kaum Beschwerden geben, die sind wirklich sehr leise finde ich. MX Blues sind nur fürs Ein-Mann-Büro gedacht und bei MX Browns sollte man evtl. Dämpfungsringe anbringen.
Ich persönlich mag O-Ringe gar nicht, da diese mMn das Schreibgefühl zu sehr verfälschen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2013)

Warum sollten die Browns lauter sein als die Reds oder Blacks?
Einen Unterschied hast du da nur wenn du mit den Browns durchhämmerst und bei den anderen vor dem Endanschlag halt machst.


----------



## loller7 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

War mein Eindruck. Ich fand die Browns bei mir schon lauter als die Reds und Blacks. Erklären kann ich das irgendwie auch nicht logisch. 
Wobei ich absolut kein Problem damit hab, meine nächste hat MX Blue, aber die liegt nun schon ewig beim Zoll...


----------



## Amarillo (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo Community,

meine geliebte G15 hat nach einem Bierunfall den Geist aufgegeben und ich habe mir überlegt eine mechanische Tastatur zuzulegen. Da ich von Logitech sehr angetan bin, was Service, Haltbarkeit und Preis-Leistung angeht habe ich mich erst bei Logitech nach einer Tastatur umgesehen und bin auf die G710+ gestoßen. Die scheint relativ teuer zu sein und angeblich nicht so gut geeignet für große Hände, aber quantitativ mehr Vorteile. Ich war heute außerdem schon mal im RL im Laden und hab nach mech. Tastaturen Ausschau gehalten, wobei es nur die G710+ gab um zu probieren.

Die programmierbaren Tasten finde ich gut und sollten vorhanden sein. (außer es gibt eine TOP Tastatur für wenig Geld, die die nicht hat^^)

Ich spiele vorrangig League of Legends und Aion, gelegentlich auch noch paar Shooter.

Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?

Schon mal danke fürs Lesen 

MfG


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die G710+ ist doch Top? Wenn du Programmierbare tasten haben möchtest gibt es nicht viele Alternativen. 


PS: Warum soll die für große Hände nicht geignet sein? Sowas habe ich bei Tastaturen noch nie gehört, weil die G710+ ziemlich Standard ist. Der logik dann zu folge sind 90% der Tastaturen nicht für große Hände.


----------



## altgofur (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn es ohne programmierbare Tasten sein soll, wäre das hier zusätzlich vielleicht eine Alternative.

Hast Du die 710+ mal in einem MM Probe getippt? Die hat schon Dämpfungsringe, die das Tippgefühl gegenüber den klassischen Browns verändert. Günstig ohne programmierbare Tasten wäre QPad.

Welcher Switch darf es denn sein?


----------



## loller7 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Budget? Switches? Hintergrundbeleuchtung nötig? Zusatztasten nötig? Problem mit Lautstärke?

Schlecht für große Hände gibts eig. nur bei Mäusen. Bei Tastaturen spielt das kaum eine Rolle. Warum soll es denn keine g710+ werden? Gefällt dir das Tippgefühl aufgrund der O-Ringe nicht, so ist es bei mir


----------



## Amarillo (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja Budget is maximal 150, hält ja ne Weile 

Was sind denn switches? wegen den MX blau rot usw?

Zusatztasten wären schon gut. Hab die 710er Probegetippt im Markt, da es meine erste mechanische wäre, kann ich das noch nicht beurteilen, schlimm fand ich es nicht. Problem mit Lautstärke - worth it^^

Naja hab mir bei Utube 2 Rezensionen angesehen, da haben die gesagt, dass die Ballenauflage eher für kleine Hände gedacht ist, kA, kann man hier was von Utube posten? Ein Vid is sogar von <3 PCGH <3


----------



## loller7 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Für 150 Bekommst du schon was nettes. Richtig die Switches sind die MX Blue/Brown/Red/Black etc. ([Guide] Mechanische Tastaturen - ComputerBase Forum). Oft werden Red und Black zum Zocken empfohlen, aber ich finde alle sind gleich gut verwendbar. Es kommt eher auf die persönliche Vorliebe an. Ich stehe total auf die Blues mit ihrem lautem Klick geräusch und dem taktilem Wiederstand. 

Wenn Zusatztasten dir wichtig sind ist die Auswahl automatisch sehr begrenzt. Da gehört die Logitech schon zu den wenigen.


----------



## Amarillo (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So wie ich das verstehe kann man das blue/red/blabla auch austauschen? oder sich aussuchen? wie muss ich das verstehen?

Wenn es eine Gaming Tastatur ist, gehören doch Makros eigentlich dazu oder?^^

Wenn die noch mit Bildschirm wäre, hätte ich se schon gekauft^^ die blauen sind doch die "leichten" lautlosen oder?


----------



## loller7 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Lies dir die Seite durch. So einfach ist das nicht die auszutauschen. Jede Tastatur hat eine bestimmte Switch-Sorte in der Regel (manche gibts wählbar, aber die Logitech g710 z.b. gibts nur mit Browns). Nein die Blauen sind laut und nicht leicht. Lies die Seite bitte.


----------



## Amarillo (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Achso, also bekomme ich die g710 nur mit braunen, welche aber gut sind!?

Hab jetzt noch paar Testberichte gelesen und denke, dass ich mir die holen werde, wobei ich immer öfter gelesen habe, dass die Handballenauflage eigentlich worth it ist :/ hat jemand die Tastatur und kann was dazu sagen? (also einer war ja hier schon dabei^^)

Edit: Die Razer Blackwidow scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein. Hat auch Makros aber bei Razer denk ich immer an Apple :/ viel Geld für weniger Leistung und besseres Aussehen?!


----------



## loller7 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Widow ist eigentlich ganz passabel. Sollte auch bei MM stehen. Die hat blaue Switches, als mit hörbarem klick und fühlbarem Wiederstand. Die g710+ hat braune Switches (das selbe nur ohne hörbaren Klick), allerdings mit kleinen Gummiringen dran die die braunen nochmal etwas abdämpfen und leiser machen, wodurch aber mMn das Tippgefühl auch schwammiger wird. 
Es gibt keine guten und schelchten Switches, ist nur Geschmackssache.


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Handballen Auflage muss man doch nicht nutzen, tu ich auch nicht (hämmer grade auf einer G710+ rum).
Die O-Ringe verändern das Tippgefühl nur minimal (kann die ablehnung dagegen nicht verstehen, man merkt sie nur wenn man wirklich die Tasten hämmert).





> Hab jetzt noch paar Testberichte gelesen und denke, dass ich mir die holen werde, wobei ich immer öfter gelesen habe, dass die Handballenauflage eigentlich worth it ist



Was willst du uns mit diesem Satz sagen? Wenn ich worth it ins Deutsche übersetze und in den Satz einsetze ergibt das gequirlte sc*eisse.


----------



## loller7 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Stimmt, dass mit worth it macht einfach kein Sinn. Hat mich auch verwirrt. 
Naja ich hatte ebenfalls O-Ringe an meiner Filco und hab die G710+ etwas getestet und finde das Schreibgefühl einfach nicht so "befriedigend" ,weil es mich schon zu sehr an Rubberdome erinnert hat mit dem weichem Aufkommen der Taste, wie ohne und die bisschen Lautstärke find ich voll verkraftbar.


----------



## Spinal (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@Amarillo
Entweder bist du oder ich nicht im Klaren, was "worth it" heißt, aber eine Handballenablage ist bei den meisten Tastaturen gar nicht dabei und sollte deshalb generell erstmal als positiv bewertet werden. Wenn man sowas viel nutzt kann man eh was vernünftiges kaufen.

Zu den Schaltern gibt es kein besser oder schlechter. Es muss DIR gefallen. Aber das kann man eigentlich erst beurteilen wenn man sie getippt hat. Berichte und Diagramme können da keinen Eindruck verschaffen. Besonders die nicht-taktilen Switches (red und black) fühlen sich ganz anders an als die taktilen (brown und blue).

@loller7
Ich habe auf MX Browns bisher nur im Elektronikmarkt getippelt, aber ich finde man merkt schon einen deutlichen Unterschied zu den Blues, da die Blues erst ziemlich weit wieder zurückfedern müssen, bis man sie wieder betätigen kann.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du musst dein Tasten aber maltretieren. 
Und was ist schlecht an einer Rubberdome? Das Tippgefühl einer absolut neuen Rubberdome ist doch absolut ähnlich mit Browns, das Problem ist nur die Abnutzung.


Warum erwähnt niemand Buckling Springs? :'(


----------



## altgofur (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Warum erwähnt niemand Buckling Springs? :'(



Oder Topre. Aber die sind wohl ausserhalb des Budgets. 

zu den Ringen... ich finde das Tippgefühl schon deutlich anders, aber das ist halt individuell. Wahrscheinlich drücke ich die Tasten noch zu weit runter. Dauert beim mir wohl länger, bis ich mich daran gewöhnt habe. Bin ja schon froh, dass ich die Tasten nicht immer bis zum Bottom-Out bringe. 

@Amarillo: Ich habe mir die Ducky mit MX Brown und MX Blues bestellt. Die Browns bleiben, weil meiner Holden die Blues zu laut sind, wenn sie neben mir sitzt und arbeitet. Persönlich haben mir die Blues beim Tippen noch ein bisschen besser gefallen. Die Blues gehen halt zurück.


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kauf dir ne IBM M. Das wird deiner Holden gefallen.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sind die Topre so besonders?


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, sind sie.


----------



## Superwip (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei der G710+ sollte man freilich bedenken das man die O-Ringe bei Bedarf auch entfernen kann. Natürlich könnte man mit vergleichbarem Aufwand auch O-Ringe auf eine andere (Cherry MX) Tastatur montieren aber diese müssen erst mal gekauft werden.


----------



## Bullveyr (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

DSA Retro


----------



## altgofur (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne IBM M. Das wird deiner Holden gefallen.



Ich bin die schon bei ebay am Jagen. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das den Frieden im Arbeitszimmer nicht fördern wird...


----------



## altgofur (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> DSA Retro


 
Schick schick. Da könnte ich fast neidisch werden. Fast...


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



altgofur schrieb:


> Ich bin die schon bei ebay am Jagen. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das den Frieden im Arbeitszimmer nicht fördern wird...


 
Alternativ Unicomp. Habe ich auch hier rumliegen, ist 1:1 das selbe wie eine Model M (nur mit Windows Key und optional USB).


----------



## Mick-Jogger (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und was macht die so besonders?


----------



## Superwip (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Windowstasten sind auch optional 

Ich würde aber nicht darauf verzichten, ich sehe ihr Fehlen als den mit Abstand größten Nachteil meiner Model M an.


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Und was macht die so besonders?


 
Sie hat die selben Schalter wie die IBM Model M (da Unicomp das Patent von IBM / Lexmark idk exactly gekauft hat). Bucklingsprings bekommst du nur in dieser Tastatur und diese sind einfach einzigartig und meiner meinung nach die besten Schalter! 

Ja, ich könnte auch nicht ohne Super (Windows) tasten, da liegen ca. 95% meiner OS shortcuts in Linux drauf.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich meinte eigentlich die Topre!


----------



## Amarillo (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

worth it is bei mir weitgestaffelt, in dem Sinne eher "vernachlässigbar"^^

Ich denke die 710+ wird meine werden, ich danke für die umfangreiche Beratung


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Viel Spass damit, ist ne schöne Tastatur.


----------



## loller7 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Topre und Buckling Springs würde ich ums Verrecken gerne mal ausprobieren... Realforce hat glaub ich jetzt ein 199$ Keyboard mit Topre switches vorgestellt. Das erste etwas bezahlbare.


----------



## Superwip (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Ich meinte eigentlich die Topre!


 
Die Topre Schalter haben ein kapazitives Auslöseprinzip und erreichen ihr taktiles Feedback durch die Kombination einer Gumminoppe mit einer Spiralfeder. Das ist einzigartig.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das lassen die sich aber auch einzigartig bezahlen merk ich schon 

Was haltet ihr von Keyboardco.com? 
Nach aktuellem Wechselkurs gibts die Keyboards schon sehr günstig 
z.B. Filco Majestouch 2 für 150 stat 169 bei getdigital


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Keyboardco ist bei vielen hier der bevorzugte Dealer.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mich irritiert nur die Website aus den Anfängen des Internets


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der optische Auftritt von Keyboardco erscheint etwas DOS-sig, die Auswahl und der (Versand-)Service sind jedoch erstklassig! 
Einfach mal auf der Startseite oben links im Suchfeld _'Search for..._'
*German*
eingeben...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Filco ist mit Versand und Steuern immer noch 10€ günstiger als bei Getdigital.


----------



## merkijan (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich kann Keyboardco nur empfehlen!

Sie liefern (für den Postweg!) sehr schnell und sind auch extrem nett, wenn es mal zu Problemen kommt - hab da sowohl meine Topre-Tastatur als auch jedes Filco-Modell, was ich bisher benötigte, gekauft 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Dedication (11. Juni 2013)

Ich tippe seit einem Jahr nun auf einer Qpad MK-85 mit Cherry Brownies. 

Muss sagen das ich nie mehr auf etwas anderem als mech. Tastaturen schreiben möchte und kann die Tastatur jedem weiterempfehlen.


----------



## loller7 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

** This video contains factual errors. Check the link in the video description ** - Computex 2013 - YouTube

Schnäppchen-Jäger sollten aufpassen, dass wirklich Cherry Switches verbaut sind. Fälschungen sollen nicht ansatzweise solange halten und ein schlechteres Tippgefühl vermitteln. 
Mal wieder gilt: Wer billig kauft, kauft im Endeffekt teuer.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Chinanachbauten der Cherry Schalter sind auch mechanisch. Und sie sind nicht schlecht. Vielleicht haben sie eine nicht ganz so lange Lebensdauer aber sicherlich immer noch eine längere als jedes Rubberdome Board.

Ich würde die "China Schalter" keinesfalls verteufeln, vor allem nicht da sie dafür sorgen können das Mechanische Tastaturen in die Einsteigerklasse vordringen und billiger werden (siehe etwa Zalman K500), außerdem sorgen sie für eine breitere Auswahl da sie teils doch ein etwas anderes Tippgefühl haben.

Man muss auch festhalten, das es soweit ich weiß bisher keine einzige Tastatur mit Cherry MX Nachbauten und QWERTZ Layout gibt.


----------



## loller7 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Stimmt natürlich auch. So hab ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

was haltet ihr eigendlich von der Gigabyte Aivia Osmium mechanische Gaming Tastatur, ?

hab die schon seit längerem im auge, optisch finde ich sie ein leckerbissen


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mir gefällt die Handballenauflage nicht außerdem gibts die nicht mit Blues


----------



## Leandros (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> was haltet ihr eigendlich von der Gigabyte Aivia Osmium mechanische Gaming Tastatur, ?
> 
> hab die schon seit längerem im auge, optisch finde ich sie ein leckerbissen


 
Typische Gamerkost.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2013)

Ich find das Featureset prima, allerdings wollte ich keine Reds haben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Cherry *Red*'s werden m.E. (zu) oft _unter_schätzt. Tippel derzeit nur _zu _gerne auf meiner Filco Ninja Tenkeyless drauf 'rum. Sehr angenehm leichtgängig, ja es geht auch mal _ohne _taktiles Schalter-Feedback. Ganz, zu neudeutsch _ge-chillt_, linear tippen.


----------



## loller7 (16. Juni 2013)

Mhm mich haben blacks bisher nicht beeindrucken können. Blues dagegen sehr. Evtl sollte ich ihnen trotzdem eine Chance geben?


----------



## leksche (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche für mein Homestudio eine neue Mecha, vielleicht könnt ihr mir was empfehlen.
Kiriterien sind: MX-Browns, QWERTZ Layout (Fullsize wär gut), beleuchtet oder GUT sichtbare Tasten für die Nacht,
zu kaufen sollte sie bitte in einem EU-Shop sein ohne Zoll (wohne in Österreich), es sollte schnell gehen. Budget, soll die 200€ nicht weit übersteigen.
Zusatztaten sind Nice to have, aber nicht zwingend erfordelich. Quallittät, schlichtes Design und Haltbarkeit steht im Vordergrund.
Würde mich über Vorschläge freun, Danke schon mal


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wer guckt denn bitte beim Tippen auf die Tastatur? Finde Tastatur Beleuchtung total useless.

Man könnte da so einiges Empfehlen, ne schöne QPad, eine G710+, sogar Filco sollte drin sein.


----------



## leksche (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ahh, schön das Du da bist, ja diese Tastaturbeleuchtung ist wirklich ein totaler Schwachsinn, Leute die das brauchen, essen ihr Butterbrot wohl auch mit Fäustlingen.
Nach Deinem Beitrag bin ich direkt zum Spiegel gerannt, um nach zu sehen, ob ich noch gerade stehen kann. 
Schön, Leandros, dass Du sowas total useless findest. Ich zum Beispiel finde das nicht und nun? Kopfschüttel, was Dir diese Satz gebracht hat ist mir schleierhaft,
willst mich zu irgendeiner Sekte bekehren? Als ob jemand, der sich beleuchtete Tasten wünscht, mit gebeugten Rücken über der Tastatur hängt und jede Taste genau beäugt.
Vielleicht gibt es Gründe, sich eine gewisse zusatz Beleuchtung zu wünschen, die Du nicht kennst bzw. Dir nicht vorstellen kannst? Kannst ja einen neuen Fred aufmachen, vielleicht schreibe ich Dir dann meine Gründe


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, Leandros.

Ich würde mich mal bei Déck umschauen, aber ich weiß nicht ob die auch QWERTZ haben.


----------



## Skeksis (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Srsly? Du kommt in ein Peripherie Forum und fragst die Leute die sich jeden Tag damit hobbymäßig beschäftigen. Und die hören die Frage mit der Beleuchtung übrigens auch jeden Tag. Weil "wir" nämlich "früher" selber mal so gedacht haben. "Wir" waren auch alle mal der Meinung das Licht an einer Tastatur notwendig ist. Und haben durch die Bank weg irgendwann realisiert dass es unnötig ist. Denn als "wir" anfingen uns mich Mechas zu bechäftigen da gab es schlichtweg einfach keine mit Beleuchtung. Und hättest du ein einfaches "will aber trotzdem bitte mit Licht haben" abgeseilt hätten sich deiner sicherlich mehrere Leute angenommen.

Wenn du das als Angriff auffasst und im Gegenzug zum Gegenangriff übergehen musst dann nur zu, aber geholfen hast du dir damit nicht. 

Und damit auch was konstruktives in meinem Post steht: QPad, Ducky, Deck, Logitech G710 und was-weiß-ich-wer-zur-Zeit-noch-alles-auf-den-Mecha-Zug-aufgesprungen-ist? (Ich bin viel zu nett)


Ducky Keyboard DK9008 Shine 2 - 24h Lieferung
Shop Qpad MK-85 MX-Brown Switch - QPAD Pro Gaming Gear

Deck hab ich keinen Link zur Hand und Logitech gibts in jedem Baumarkt.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wow, krass wie elitär ihr seid, dass ihr keine Beleuchtung braucht. 

Ich kann den Wunsch nach Beleuchtung durchaus verstehen, gerade wenn es um Sonderzeichen oder ähnliches geht die man vielleicht nicht so oft braucht und der Schreibtisch als solcher nicht zusätzlich beleuchtet wird... 
Außerdem gibt es mit Sicherheit auch Leute die nicht so viel Zeit an der Tastatur verbringen und entsprechend nicht jede Taste blind treffen wie manche Leute hier in dem Forum, sich aber trotzdem das angenehme Tippgefühl einer mechanischen Tastatur wünschen. 

Leksches Verschwörungstheorie ist zwar auch etwas übertrieben, kann seine Angepisstheit aber grundsätzlich schon verstehen.

Aber feiert eure Arroganz ruhig wenns euch Spaß macht 


@Leksche:

Wenn du auf Fullsize verzichten kannst kämen auch noch Tastaturen KBT in Frage. Die KBT Race zum Beispiel. Gibts bei Amazon und liegt im Budget. Ich hab ne KBT Pure Pro und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Skeksis (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ging doch gar nicht darum, dass man ihm seinen Wunsch verweigern will sondern eher darum das er wenn darauf verzichten kann mehr Auswahl hat. Wenn er das nicht kann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, kann man ja weitersuchen. Ist ja kein Beinbruch. Aber die Reaktion war einfach nur total überzogen. 

Wenn er die Tastatur fürs Home Studio braucht kann ich den Wunsch nach Licht sogar gut nachvollziehen. Da muss man hin und wieder bei den Shortcuts schon mal häufer hinschauen als bei wasd + 5 Waffen. Zumal man die Pfoten nicht nonstopp an der Tastatur hat. Kann aber auch zivilisiert unters Volk bringen. Und das sogar ohne Verschwörungstheorien.


----------



## leksche (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mein Eingansbeitrag war verständlich, freundlich und genau genug, um zu wissen was ich suche.

Ich habe nicht nach Sinn oder Unsinn von Ausstattungen gefragt, sondern nach Mechas die quallititativ, haltbar und beleuchtet sind und der Bezug sollte rasch möglich sein.
Jetzt bin ich der Störenfried? Warum, weil ich nicht zu Kreuze krieche und sage JA, ihr habt Recht, Forengötter? Beleuctung ist useless und ich ein Nichtswisser, weil ich trotzdem eine möchte?
Das kannst Du dir abschminken, ich war freundlich und wenn mir Jemand so entgegen kommt, braucht er sich nicht über die Reaktion wundern, die sogar noch recht nett war.
Wie hab ich denn gedacht Du Hellseher, Mhh? Du tust so als ob Du den Grund für meinen Beleuchtungswunsch kennen würdest, hör auf Leuten etwas zu unterstellen und Du wirst etwas symphatischer rüber kommen. Ist ja lächerlich, wie kann man nur so argumentieren.


----------



## leksche (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> @Leksche:
> 
> Wenn du auf Fullsize verzichten kannst kämen auch noch Tastaturen KBT in Frage. Die KBT Race zum Beispiel. Gibts bei Amazon und liegt im Budget. Ich hab ne KBT Pure Pro und bin sehr zufrieden.


 
Danke, ich schau mir die gleich an, kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## leksche (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Hör auf mur si einen Mist zu unterstellten!!!!!



Ausgeleierte Rubberdome? Reine Vermutung eines Nichtswissers natürlich.

Ich versuchs


----------



## Ultramarinrot (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist zwar eine "Gamer" Tastatur, könnte aber auch interessant sein:
Gigabyte Aivia Osmium, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie steht es denn zu O-Ringen? Würde nämlich, wie bereits vor zweit Seiten gesagt, die G710+ noch vorschlagen.


----------



## leksche (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Qpad ist erst anfang Juli wieder lieferbar, mit MX Browns, genau wie die Ducky Shine II.

Die G710+ passt absulut nicht hier rein, glaube nicht das mich die O-Ringe stören würden, eher das Aussehen.

Die KBT sehen erstklassig aus (ohne Numblock könnt ich leben), ich finde die Race mit MX-Browns leider nur in QUERTY.

Die Gigabyte würde eher passen, jetzt hab ich aber die KBT gesehn, finde die weise Beleuchtung ansprechender als das Blau.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du könntest evtl den Verkäufer fragen ob es die Race überhaupt mit qwertz layout gibt, vielleicht kann er dir was besorgen.

Amazon.de Auf einen Blick: Mister Deal


Edit: Wenn du mit Mx Red switches klar kommst wäre die hier auch nen Blick wert:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...e-K70-FPS-Gaming-Keyboard-schwarz::23174.html

Gibt es in schwarz und silber.


----------



## leksche (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, habe dem KBT Verkäufer eine Mail geschrieben, danke für den Vorschlag.

Die Corsair wäre sicher auch was, wobei ich noch nie auf Reds geschrieben habe (in der Arbeit haben die Keyboards (G80) alle MX-Browns).

Ich warte einmal Morgen ab, vielleicht erfahr ich schon mehr über die Auswahl bei KBT und Mister Deal.

Danke aufjedenfall für die vielen Vorschläge!


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der Thread ist wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT

Der Thread ist wieder offen. In Zukunft wird bitte auch hier im Unterforum auf konkrete Fragen, konkret geantwortet. Im Gegenzug kann man es auch mal ohne Sarkasmus probieren. Bringt einem vielleicht dem Ziel näher, als der Konfrontationskurs. Insbesondere sind personenbezogene Angriffe zu vermeiden. 

*B2T*


----------



## leksche (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Du könntest evtl den Verkäufer fragen ob es die Race überhaupt mit qwertz layout gibt, vielleicht kann er dir was besorgen.



Gerade eben Antwort bekommen.



			
				Mister Deal schrieb:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> The KBT Race is only available in QWERTY Us international layout for the moment.
> 
> Kind regards



Schade, ich suche mal weiter.


----------



## loller7 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine Freundin hat vor zwei Tagen die KBT Pure bekommen. Die find ich wirklich klasse. Sie hat sie mit MX Blue und weißer Beleuchtung. mMn reicht die Größe auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## merkijan (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

*@leksche:*

Die bereits erwähnte Ducky ist auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert, die habe ich auch zu Hause und bin sehr zufrieden.

Folgende Modelle (unter Berücksichtigung vom Wunsch nach MX Browns und Beleuchtung) würde ich noch in den Raum werfen:

_CM Storm QuickFire TK_ / CM Storm » Products: Quick Fire TK
-> nicht ganz Standard-Layout, aber auch in DE mit MX Browns und weißer Beleuchtung verfügbar, hatte ich ein paar Wochen im Einsatz, hat mir sehr gut gefallen!

_Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL_ / Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL LED Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - TESORO GAMING
-> freie Switch-Wahl, Verarbeitung ähnlich wie Qpad

_Tesoro Durandal Esport Limited Edition_ / TESORO DURANDAL ESPORT LIMITED EDITION - TESORO GAMING
-> zwar keine Browns, aber vielleicht gefällt dir die Mischung aus Reds und Blacks 

Und gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit weg am Horizont kann man ja noch folgendes Modell erkennen: 
CM Storm QuickFire Pro Ultimate, Tastatur

Es handelt sich hierbei wohl nicht (nur) um die QuickFire Pro mit anderer Switch-Art, sondern um ein komplett neues Modell, habe nämlich mal die Hersteller-Nummern überprüft. Mal schauen, was das dann für ein Keyboard sein wird 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## leksche (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke Alex, ich schau mir Deine tollen Vorschläge gleich an


----------



## Shibi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mal eine ungewöhnliche Frage: Weiß jemand eine gute Möglichkeit Tastaturen mit den verschiedenen Cherry Schaltern auszuprobieren? Ich hab keine Ahnung welche davon mir am besten gefallen. Manche sagen Red sind die besten, manche mögen die Black, manche die Brown...
War schon bei diversen Läden, aber das einzige was ich finden konnte war eine Logitech G710. Die hat die Brown verbaut soweit ich weiß. Ich würde gerne auch mal die Red und Black ausprobieren bevor ich mich für eine Entscheide. ~100€ sind nicht wenig für eine Tastatur, da will ich keine Kaufen die mir nicht optimal gefällt.


----------



## altgofur (25. Juni 2013)

Einfach bestellen und bei Nichtgefallen zurückschicken. 

Es gibt leider wenige bis keine Läden, die alle Schalter anbieten.


----------



## Shibi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich komm mir irgendwie doof vor wenn ich jetzt 5 verschiedene Tastaturen bestelle und 4 davon zurückschicke. Alleine schon wegen des finanziellen Schadens den ich dem Shop damit bereite. Sie zahlen das zurücksenden und die Ware ist nicht mehr Original verpackt. Würde das jeder so machen würden die Onlineshops pleite gehen...


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nein würden sie nicht.


----------



## MistaKrizz (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da ich keinen fred aufmachen wollte frag ich mal hier: es sind ja die MX Greens im kommen. wodurch sollen die sich auszeichnen?




MFG


----------



## Barthi666 (25. Juni 2013)

MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Da ich keinen fred aufmachen wollte frag ich mal hier: es sind ja die MX Greens im kommen. wodurch sollen die sich auszeichnen?
> 
> MFG



Soweit ich weiß sind die noch "klickiger" (weiß nicht wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll) als die blue. Sollen auch einen höheren Widerstand haben. Gib mal bei YouTube Mx Green ein da gibt's ein recht gutes Video. Bei Bedarf such ich das morgen auch raus. Lieg aber schon mitm Handy im Bett xD


----------



## loller7 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mx Green sind soweit ich weiß MX Blues mit einer stärkeren Feder. Sprich, sie sind einfach schwerer runterzudrücken. In meiner Ducky mit Blues ist die Leertaste mit einem MX Green versehen (evtl. weil die Taste mehr wiegt als die anderen und daher eine stärkere Feder sich besser macht). Auf jeden Fall habe ich diesen einen MX Green Switch bei der letzten Reinigung mal mit den Blues verglichen und er ist wirklich deutlich schwergängiger aber sonst gleich. An der Leertaste macht sich das wirklich verdammt gut, hätte die Switches gerne bei allen Tasten die über die "normale" Größe hinaus gehen, das passt irgendwie super.


----------



## altgofur (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ich komm mir irgendwie doof vor wenn ich jetzt 5 verschiedene Tastaturen bestelle und 4 davon zurückschicke. Alleine schon wegen des finanziellen Schadens den ich dem Shop damit bereite. Sie zahlen das zurücksenden und die Ware ist nicht mehr Original verpackt. Würde das jeder so machen würden die Onlineshops pleite gehen...


 
Würden sie das, wären die falschen Leute im Management. Das ist eingepreist.

Du kannst natürlich auch erstmal mit 2 Schaltern anfangen und schauen, ob dir einer davon zusagt. 5 Tastaturen auf einmal ist vielleicht auch ein bisschen viel für 2 Wochen zum Testen. 

Hast Du im Laden schon mal was ausprobieren können? MM hat häufig die Razor mit den Blues und die G710+ mit den Browns mit Ringen da. Ich finde, die Ringe verändern das Tippgefühl im Vergleich zu den Browns ohne Ringe, aber für einen Ersteindruck tut es das.


----------



## Shibi (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die G710 habe ich bei Saturn gefunden. Aber irgendwie ist der Aha Effekt ausgeblieben, zumindest beim wahllosen Tippen auf der Tastatur. Dadurch kam ich erst dazu, dass ich mir nennenswerte Gedanken über die verschiedenen Schalter gemacht habe. 



> Du kannst natürlich auch erstmal mit 2 Schaltern anfangen und schauen, ob dir einer davon zusagt. 5 Tastaturen auf einmal ist vielleicht auch ein bisschen viel für 2 Wochen zum Testen.


Ich Zahle Versandkosten für jede Bestellung. Da will ich lieber alle auf einmal bestellen.


----------



## loller7 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Versandkosten bekommt man eigentlich aber auch erstattet. 

Das selbe Problem habe ich mit der G710+ auch, fühlt sich einfach nach nichts Besonderem an (liegt für mich eindeutig an den O-Ringen). Leider ist sie oft das einzige Brownie-Board. Ansonsten sollte in jedem MM oder Saturn auch noch von Razer ein Blackwidow stehen, da kann man sich ein ganz gutes Bild der Blues machen.


----------



## Shibi (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also hier in Augsburg ist das nicht so, ich war bei zwei MM und einem Saturn. Nur der Saturn hatte überhaupt eine Mechanische Tastatur, die G710+.
Bin nacher in München, vielleicht komme ich dazu dort mal einen MM anzufahren, vielleicht habe ich dort ja mehr Erfolg.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mehr als BW und G710+ wird man eh nirgends finden, wenn nur in den Ketten schaut.


----------



## Spinal (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also in den Elektronikmärkten in Köln habe ich schon Corsair, BW, Meka G1 und G710 gesehen. Das bedeutet MX Black, MX Red, MX Blue und MX Brown. Also man kann Glück haben.


----------



## Superwip (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Na ja diverse von Corsair und Cooler Master hab ich auch schon "in freier Wildbahn" gesehen.


----------



## evilass (27. Juni 2013)

Du könntest das als Anlass nehmen und mal eine große LAN besuchen. Ist ne Erfahrung wert und gleichzeitig hast du die Möglichkeit verschiedenste Tastaturen zu testen. Selbstverständlich nur sinnvoll wenn du auch an so einer Veranstaltung Spaß hast.


----------



## Shibi (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja für ne Lan brauche ich erstmal eine Spieletaugliche Tastatur. 
Meine 9€ Übergangstastatur hat ne 50/50 Chance Tastendrücke zu erkennen. Damit kann man nicht wirklich spielen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich _konnte _einfach nicht anders...gerade eine *Filco Ninja Tenkeyless/Cherry Brown Switches* bestellt.
Es war die derzeit letzte Verfügbare... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild(er) folgen.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hätte gerne eine QWERTZ mit Greens.
Aber sowas gibt es wahrscheinlich noch nicht.


----------



## loller7 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja Greens interessiren mich auch sehr. Würde auch ANSI nehmen, da ich eh auf ANSI tippe. So hab ich einfach eine größere Keyboard Auswahl. Meine Ducky mit Blues hat bei der Leertaste einen MX Green Switch verbaut und der fühlt sich ziemlich gut an.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ich _konnte _einfach nicht anders...gerade eine *Filco Ninja Tenkeyless/Cherry Brown Switches* bestellt.
> Es war die derzeit letzte Verfügbare...
> 
> 
> ...


 Gerade kam eine Mail von Keyboardco: "..._unfortunately the keyboard you have ordered is out of stock, ETA on more stock is around 6 months from now_."
Na klasse, die haben ihren Warenbestand ja wirklich -_nicht_- auf dem Laufenden... 
Gibt's 'ne vergleichbare *Ninja* von Ducky?!


----------



## altgofur (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das Ninja-Verschwinde-Phänomen kenne ich auch...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So muss es doch auch sein mit Ninjas


----------



## altgofur (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Ja Greens interessiren mich auch sehr. Würde auch ANSI nehmen, da ich eh auf ANSI tippe. So hab ich einfach eine größere Keyboard Auswahl. Meine Ducky mit Blues hat bei der Leertaste einen MX Green Switch verbaut und der fühlt sich ziemlich gut an.


 
Ich hätte ja lieber die Clears...


----------



## loller7 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Clears stehen bei mir Auch drüber. Hat mir der gute alte 4LI4Z schmackhaft gemacht.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hätte ja lieber Greys.
Sind die Greens jetzt die neuen Reds? 
Irgendwann wurde nach Reds gegeiert, inzwischen gibt's die bis zum Erbrechen, also muss 'ne neue Farbe her?


----------



## altgofur (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Farben werden überbewertet. 

Clears sind ja (fast) Blues ohne Klick. Mir haben die Blues besser gefallen als die Browns. Durfte ich aber nicht wegen des Klicks.

Und die Greens haben noch mehr Widerstand als die Blues und auch einen Klick. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das vielen schon zu schwergängig wird.


----------



## Yellowant (2. Juli 2013)

Kann jemand ne Empfehlung geben für eine Handballenauflage für die Ducky Shine 2?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

*->* Klick.


----------



## Yellowant (2. Juli 2013)

großes Danke, schaut ebenfalls schön hochwertig aus. 
sowas hab ich gesucht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab' zwei davon, passt! 
Und: Bitte, immer wieder gerne!


----------



## Yellowant (2. Juli 2013)

kannst du dich noch erinnern wo du bestellt hast?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Yup. Mein Fil & Co.-Dealer: Klick.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



altgofur schrieb:


> Farben werden überbewertet.
> 
> Clears sind ja (fast) Blues ohne Klick. Mir haben die Blues besser gefallen als die Browns. Durfte ich aber nicht wegen des Klicks.
> 
> Und die Greens haben noch mehr Widerstand als die Blues und auch einen Klick. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das vielen schon zu schwergängig wird.


 
Damit entsprechen die Greens wohl weitgehend den klassischen Whites Cherry Key Switch Module, White, Hard Click (die ich auch eigentlich meinte anstatt Greys - keine Ahnung, was ich da im Kopf hatte).
Meine große Liebe gehört ja den Blues - aber manchmal hat man's ja auch gerne etwas härter. Aber wenn's mich überkommt, habe ich ja immer noch mein Buckling-Springs-Brett. 

Im Moment gehe ich aber mit Brownies fremd - mal sehen, ob ich mit denen über längere Zeit klar komme.


----------



## Presswurst (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EMxcvZJFJaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also wenn die neue Corsair Vengeance K95 wirklich so geil ist wie jeder im Internet sagt, kauf ich sie mir wohl. Meinungen ?


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Presswurst schrieb:


> Meinungen ?


 
Nö. Fragen!
Wer ist jeder?
Und wen interessierts, was jeder geil findet?
Wenn du sie geil findest, schnapp sie dir.
Ich finde sie nicht so dolle - mir gefällt die kleinere Version wesentlich besser.


----------



## loller7 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Tastatur an sich ist schon eine echt gute. Mechanisch, Beleuchtung, Extra Tasten, verscheiden Funktionen der Beleuchtung, hochwertiges Aluminium Gehäuse. Da kann man nicht viel meckern! Allerdings gefällt mir dieser abnormale hohe Abstand der Tasten, bzw. die niedrige/nicht vorhandene Verkleidung nicht so sehr. 

Die Mini Version gefällt mir auch besser, da ich Tastaturen ohne Numblock auch immer besser finde. Allerdings ist das Aluminium da nicht schwarz. Und das Silber fand ich schon beim Vorgänger grauenvoll.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Beleuchtung, Extra Tasten, verscheiden Funktionen der Beleuchtung,


Sinnloses Zeug.


----------



## loller7 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich weiß, ich weiß. Aber einige wollens halt und da sie all das bietet ist sie halt komplett ausgestattet. Nicht umsonst ist das hier meine: Ducky G2 Pro - Imgur


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sinnloses Zeug.


Kann man so nicht sagen.
Beleuchtung hat keinen praktischen Nutzen - sieht aber geil aus.  Macht also schon Sinn, nur keinen praktischen. Aber wenn man sie schon hat, sollte sie mindestens regelbar sein und die Einstellung auch behalten können (ist leider nicht immer so). 
Makrotasten sind eine gute Sache - ich nutze sie gern (falls vorhanden), bin aber nicht drauf angewiesen. Im Moment lebe ich wieder Extratastenfrei und das doch ganz angenehm. . 
Was mich oft an ihnen stört ist die Art und Weise, wie sie im Gesamtdesign mancher Keyboards eingebunden sind.
Und Multimediatasten - naja. Völlig wertfrei sind sie (für mich!), wenn sie auf die Standardtastenbelegung des WMPlayers festgelegt sind - die nutze ich nicht bei meinen bevorzugten Playern. Die sollten also anpassbar sein. Obwohl - so oder so nutze ich sie eigentlich nie. Deshalb ist es mir ganz lieb, wenn sie als Fn-Funktion der F-Tasten ausgelegt sind - so wird wenigstens kein Platz verschwendet.

Was speziell die K95 angeht - das Teil wäre mir einfach zu riesig. Ich stehe mehr auf schlank und elegant.
Eine Tastatur steht bei mir nicht wie angeschweißt an einem Platz - die muss auch schnell verschoben oder umgesetzt werden können - und die K95 bräuchte dann ganz schön viel Raum um sich herum.
Und grundsätzlich hasse ich so angeclipste Plastikhandballenauflagen. Die bleiben immer im Karton.
Noch schlimmer sind natürlich solche, die man überhaupt nicht entfernen kann, weil sie voll integriert sind.

Die Designidee von Corsair, die Mountingplate praktisch als "Gehäuse" zu nutzen,finde ich ganz pfiffig.

Da ich eher auf "weniger" stehe, wäre die K70 mein Favorit - ja, wenn nicht diese Mini-Plastik-Knöpfchen und -Tasten noch da drauf wären. Die versauen es und es wirkt nicht besonders wertig.
Die K95 hat sowas leider auch, sogar mehr davon.
Beim Material bin ich eher Purist  - wenn schon Alu genommen wird, dann auch pur und nicht schwarz lackiert. Mit Lack hat es wieder so eine Plastikanmutung.

Also im Endeffekt: "Alles Geschmackssache!", sprach der Affe und fraß die Seife.
Rein technisch glaube ich nicht, dass man mit der Tastatur etwas falsch macht, wenn man sie ansonsten ansprechend findet. 
Und natürlich - was eigentlich das Wichtigste sein sollte - mit den verbauten Switches gut klar kommt.


----------



## .Deep (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die K60 dürfte eher deinem Geschmack entsprechen. Ist aber leider nicht komplett mechanisch. Habe die K60(silber) sowie die K70(schwarz) hier liegen. Mir spricht momentan trotzdem die K60 mehr zu. Ist einfach schlichter und schöner, zudem günstiger. LEDs brauche ich nicht wirklich. Aber werde weiter testen.


----------



## altgofur (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Presswurst schrieb:


> Also wenn die neue Corsair Vengeance K95 wirklich so geil ist wie jeder im Internet sagt, kauf ich sie mir wohl. Meinungen ?


 
Noch nicht, aber wenn Du sie hast, würden wir uns über einen Testbericht freuen.


----------



## altgofur (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Ducky G2 Pro - Imgur


 
Sieht schon ziemlich genial aus! So ein wenig Neid macht sich da bei mir breit. Leider kann ich nicht durchweg ANSI nutzen und brauche sowohl zuhause als auch auf der Arbeit eine Fullsize.

Vielleicht irgendwann mal... Oder wenn es Kaycaps für ISO-DE gibt...


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, nachdem ich über zwei Jahre mit einer "Schnickschack"-Tastatur rumgerutscht und jetzt wieder "back to the roots" gegangen bin (mit unverfälschtem MF2-Voll-Layout - das brauche ich einfach) gibt es mal ein kurzes persönliches Fazit:

*Beleuchtung *- Tja nu, wenn man man sich was mit Beleuchtung zulegt, dann braucht man sie auch.
Abschalten ist keine Alternative - der Kontrast ist einfach zu schlecht.
Bei miesem Umgebungslicht sieht man mit Beleuchtung die Beschriftung auch nicht unbedingt besser - warum und weshalb lasse ich mal außen vor, es soll ja kurz bleiben. Auf jeden Fall war das ein (Schein)Argument für den Kauf - aber das hat sich nicht bestätigt. Aber eigentlich wollte ich die Beleuchtung, weil sie super aussieht - ich musste sie mir nur rational schönreden. 

*Multimedia-Tasten* - Nie genutzt, abgesehen von einem kurzen Funktionstest.

*USB-Hub* - Nie genutzt, noch nicht einmal ausprobiert - garnicht erst gesteckt.

*Audio-Anschlüsse* - Ebenfalls nie benutzt. 
Der doppelte USB-Anschluß (der Hub hat separate Leitungen) und die Audio-Verkabelung machen das Anschlusskabel auch ganz schön fett und steif - beim Umsetzen der Tastatur habe ich schon manches auf dem Schreibtisch mit dem Kabel gekippt oder ganz runter geschubst.

*"Game-Modus"-Taste* - Eine Gamer-Tastatur, die was auf sich hält, hat so etwas. 
Damit werden schlicht die Win-Tasten totgelegt, damit man nicht vom Spiel auf den Desktop katapultiert wird, wenn man versehentlich drankommt. Hm - passiert mir ungefähr einmal in zwei Jahren - also auch nie benutzt.

*Makro-Aufzeichnungstaste *- Nicht benutzt. Makros bastel ich lieber direkt im Editor. Mag einen Nutzen haben, wenn man in games Makros aufzeichnen möchte - aber dort benutze ich keine Makros, nur für Winfunktionen und Anwendungen. Damit sind wir bei den ...

*Makrotasten* - Immer gerne genommen, weil es "freie" Tasten sind. 
Das man so gut wie alle Tasten auch mit Tools wie "Autohotkey" (das ich auch gerne nutze) belegen kann, ist kein echte Alternative zu Makrotasten, weil die meisten aussagekräftigen, leicht merkbaren und kurzen Tastenkombis in Windows und diversen Anwendungspaketen schon besetzt sind. Wenn man sie nicht mit den eigenen Kreationen überschreiben möchte, landet man sehr schnell bei abenteuerlichen STRG-Wintaste links-ALT-<Taste>-Kombinationen.
Dagegen tippt man einmal auf eine Makrotaste und ist fertig, ohne sich die Finger zu brechen.
Einen Nachteil hatte die Sache aber (ist jetzt speziell auf die Black Widow (Ultimate) bezogen) - die Makrotasten sind dort so dezent links neben dem normalen Tastenfeld platziert, dass man zweimal hinsehen muss, um überhaupt zu merken, dass dort Tasten sind, die nicht zum Hauptlayout gehören.
Man kann nicht alles haben - ist nach meiner Meinung immer noch besser, als das aufdringliche Fisher-Price-Design, mit dem sich die Zusatztasten mancher Keyboards abheben. 
In der Praxis hat es aber einige Zeit gedauert, bis ich als Halbblindtipper nicht mehr eine Tastenspalte zu weit links gelandet bin.
Jetzt ist das Problem wieder da - nur umgekehrt. Das wird sich aber legen, hoffe ich. 

***​
Mehr Schnickschnack fällt mir grade nicht ein, aber ich glaube, das war es soweit.
Über Keyboard-Reviews, in denen das Fehlen obiger Features als Minuspunkt aufgeführt wird, kann ich inzwischen nur noch müde lächeln.
Aber nicht vergessen, es ist ein *persönliches* Fazit und nicht als universumweite Weisheit gedacht.

Zum Abschluss gibt es noch zwei Bilder von meinem Retro-Brett. Die sind zwar mies, weil die Kamera in meinem Tablet eine der miesesten überhaupt ist, nicht einmal einen LED-Blitz hat und das Tageslicht wegen dichter Bewölkung auch grade etwas mau ist. Muss eben reichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich sind die Caps normal alle schwarz - die aktuelle Bestückung ist nur experimentell. Ich war nur zu faul, wegen zweier schneller Bildchen alles zurück zu stöpseln.

Und nach 14 Jahren exklusiver MX-Blues-Nutzung jetzt mit Brownies.
Ist gar nicht mal unangenehm, führt aber trotzdem (noch) zu erhöhtem Tippfehleraufkommen. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...und jetzt *die *Preisfrage: Um _welches _Tastenbrett könnte es sich hier handeln?


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das kann man auf dem unteren Bild grade so erahnen, wenn man mit dem Schriftzug und der Farbe vertraut ist. 
Kenner werden es also wissen.
Ich hatte auch an Filco gedacht - aber dieses Brett hat für mich mindestens einen Killervorteil im Vergleich. 
Dafür hat man bei Filco mehr Auswahl zwischen verschiedenen Modellen mit DE-Layout.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Yep. Und nope, eine Filco ist's wohl _nicht_...


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das merkt der geneigte Betrachter am fehlenden Filco-Schriftzug und am LED-Bereich. 
Die Gehäuseform ist bei Filco aber sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Spinal (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hätte es nicht erraten, aber es gibt einen sehr sehr sehr verräterischen Hinweis das es sich um eine Leopold handeln könnte


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

LOL... könnte es sich da eventuell um die Dateinamen der Bildchen handeln?
Ja klar, es ist *die* Leopold - kann das sein, dass es die Einzige mit DE-Layout ist? Scheint mir so.
Genau ist es die FC500R in DE.
Gefällt mir ausnehmend gut.
Besonders gut gefällt mir, das sie Cherry-Stabis hat. Mit den Costar werde ich nicht so warm.
Damit gehöre ich zu meinem großen Erstaunen wohl zu einer Minderheit, aber was soll's.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wo gab's die -mit DE-Layout- gleich noch mal zu erwerben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schleichwerbung?  Aber es gibt ja nur den einen Laden, die haben wohl extra eine DE-Version bei Leopold auflegen lassen. Leopold Tastatur
Manchem sind die fast 100 Euronen für eine Tastatur, mit der man nichts als tippen kann, wahrscheinlich noch zu viel.
Viel gibt es zu dem Brett auch nicht zu sagen - es kann ja nix. 
Ah doch - die Caps sind gelasert, die Verarbeitung makellos. Vergleiche mit Filco kann ich nicht machen, weil ich keine Filco habe. Aber das Brettchen ist für sich gesehen wirklich extrem stabil.
Es war aber schon mal teurer - und auch dann wäre es (mir) noch jeden Cent wert.

Nachtrag: Die Hardwaregötter standen mir zur Seite - ich hatte mir geschworen, dass mein nächstes Brett dunkel bleibt. Aber ich wäre fast vom rechten Pfad abgewichen, durch die Versuchung in Form der Ducky Shine 2 - aber die ist mit den interessanten Switches zum Glück ausverkauft. Nur noch mit Blacks, nichts für mich. Schwein gehabt.


----------



## loller7 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja, abwarten: die Shine 3 ist auf dem Weg. Und hoffentlich kümmern sich deutsche Shops darum die ins Sortiment zu bekommen. 

Mich stört mittlerweile das teure High End Tastaturen ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung, wie z.b. Filco nur mit ABS Keycaps ausgestattet sind. Das meine Ducky mit PBT von Werk aus kam find ich wirklich spitze und die ist generell genauso qualitativ wie meine Ninja, aber durch die Keycaps dann doch wieder deutlich besser. Die Poker 2 finde ich daher auch sehr interessant, die kommt mit richtig schön dicken Keycaps.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Shine 2 gabs/gibts ja auch nur bei dem einen Shop - im DE-Layout.
Mal sehen, ob es die Shine 3 dann auch gibt - mit anderen Layouts möchte ich mich nicht wirklich herumschlagen müssen.

Ansonsten: Yeah, ABS mit Tampondruck - das finde ich auch nicht so prickelnd.

Die hellen Caps auf meinem neuesten Brett sind auch aus PBT und die sehen noch aus wie neu - und das von einer "billigen" G80-3000, die 12 Jahre genutzt wurde.
Bei der habe ich dann auch beim Caps-Klau einen MX-Green gefunden.
Ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen. 
Also - vielleicht gibt es wieder so einen Hype wie bei den Reds, dann kaufen die Leute ja alles.
Aber wirklich massentauglich und praktisch sind die nicht zum Tippen.
Ganz schön stramm im Direkt-Vergleich - zu stramm für die meisten.
Ist eher was für Geeks, denen das noch in der Sammlung fehlt oder Neandertaler, die ordentlich draufhauen - wie mich.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Yeah, ABS mit Tampondruck...


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

 Das heißt wirklich so - ist der technische Begriff hierzulande. Wird über ein elastisches "Pad" aufgetragen - darum heisst es im Englischen auch _pad printing_.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wer's nicht glaubt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

AnandTech | Kinesis Advantage Review: Long-Term Evaluation

Ergonomisch und mit MX, mal schauen was dazu gesagt wird.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter.

Ich hätte ja an liebsten das K95 mit MX Blues.
Noch besser nur mit einer Spalte an Makrotasten, statt 3. 

Also im Prinzip 
-schwarze Tastatur, 
-MX Blues, (Wobei ich mir mal eine Reds bestellen müsste zum gegentesten, aber ich mag die Blues)
-Dt Layout, 
-Eine Reihe Makrotasten und 
-ein Drehrädchen für die Lautstärke (bzw. Rolle und nicht Rädchen)
-(weitere Mediatasten nicht nötig), 
-beleuchtung nett aber nicht nötig. 
-Handballenauflage ist mir völlig egal, da ich sowieso lange finger habe und nie drauf ablege. 
- USB Port nicht nötig
- Klinke Anschluss nicht nötig
- TFT nicht nötig

Mir gefiel das QPad, aber mir fehlte halt Lautstärkerädchen und Makrotasten.


----------



## Scalon (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

sonst wenn du die Makrotasten nicht unbedingt brauchst kannst eine K70 nehmen die soll anscheinend auch mit MX Blue und MX Brown kommen, wann 
Corsair Vengeance K70 review - Article <- Ende 3. Abschnitt
Corsair K70 MX Blue/Brown in Gunmetal Color


----------



## BigBubby (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Abwarten. Warte jetzt seit 2-3 Jahren auf die perfekte Tastatur, da kann ich noch eines länger Warten. Den Geldbeutel freut es.

Edit: Wobei ich mir noch immer uneins zwischen Brown und Blues bin. Hat ja zeit


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> AnandTech | Kinesis Advantage Review: Long-Term Evaluation
> 
> Ergonomisch und mit MX, mal schauen was dazu gesagt wird.


 
Ich frage mich immer, wer so etwas nutzt. Es muss ja Abnehmer dafür geben. 
Ich sehe zwar die Produktvorstellungen hier und da und auch die realen Geräte z.B. auf Messen.
Aber im Real Life an Arbeitsplätzen bin ich noch nie über so etwas gestolpert. In Privathaushalten allerdings auch nicht.
Die eher halbgaren ergonomischen Ergüsse von Herstellern wie MS oder Logitech lasse ich mal außen vor - die habe ich schon oft gesehen.


----------



## Spinal (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mann Leute, musste das mit der Leopold nun sein?
Ich liebäugle immer wieder mal mit einer MX Brown Tastatur. Die Logitech ist mir zu bunt, die Filco zu teuer und nun seh ich da die astreine Leopold. Zu einem "fairen" Kurs. Mit MX Brown. Mal sehen ob und wie lange ich es aushalte.
Hätte diese Tastatur total gerne für die Arbeit, aber da darf ich tatsächlich keine eigene mitbringen darf muss ich auf einer 12 Euro HP Rubberkakka tippeln 

Von daher werde ich wohl erstmal an mich halten können.

bye
Spinal


----------



## OctoCore (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und auf welchen Switches tipperst du noch mal privat rum?
Ich tue mich noch etwas schwer mit den Browns, wegen des weicheren Anschlags.
Auf der Arbeit tippe ich auch auf einer Nichtmecha - als Rubberdome möchte ich sie nicht abqualifizieren, die hat keine Rubberdomes.
Aber Folienkontakttastatur passt.  Von IBM.
Ich darf mitbringen - ich erlaube es mir (andere Mitarbeiter dürfen es auch nicht - das erlaubt die IT-Abteilung nicht ), sehe ich aber nicht ein (nutze allerdings eine eigene Maus) - mit der Tastatur komme ich soweit klar. Wenn sie anfängt rumzueiern, hole ich mir eine frische aus dem Keller.
Ansonsten gibt es ja noch preiswertere Bretter mit Browns.


----------



## Spinal (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Derzeit tippe ich auf eine Filco Tenkeyless Ninja mit MX Red. Habe auch Black Widow Ultimate mit MX Blues hier, auf der ich meine Diplomarbeit geschrieben habe und die ich zum tippen toll finde (aber die natürlich nicht bürotauglich ist). Ansonsten habe ich noch eine Meka G1 mit MX Black, die mir am wenigsten gefällt, da mir die Blacks zu hart sind.
Demnach vermute ich mal, das ich mit den Brownies ganz gut klar käme 

Bin noch in der Probezeit, da werde ich wohl mit den Rubberdomes auf der Arbeit leben müssen. Aber danach werde ich mir evtl. auch erlauben, eine eigene Tasta mitzunehmen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## loller7 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich finde Browns auch nicht so prickelnd. Weiss auch nicht sorecht warum so viele die als Blues ohne Klick bezeichnen. Blues sind mMn viel taktiler. Browns gleichen mehr den Reds mit einem kleinem Kratzen.

Wenn Taktil, dann richtig. Und zwar in Form von Blues. Sonst eher Reds.


----------



## altgofur (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja, wenn man Blue ohne Klick will sind nach den technischen Daten die Clears deutlich näher an den Blues als die Browns. Deswegen suche ich ja noch nach einer hochwertigen Tastatur mit Clears im DE-Layout...

Solange müssen meine Browns herhalten. Mit denen bin ich allerdings auch nicht unzufrienden. Wobei ich die Blues bevorzugte, doch die darf ich wegen des lauten Klicks nicht. Und im Großraum wäre ich mit Blues wohl recht schnell recht unbeliebt.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich bin halt in der Umgewöhnungsphase und finde die Browns soweit okay - das mit dem taktil ist allerdings richtig - auf dem Papier sind die Browns nicht weniger taktil als die Blues - aber der Klick machts. Den hört man nicht nur - den spürt man auch zusätzlich.
Die braune Poldi ist meiner alten blauen Cherry sehr nahe, da hat der Klick in den vielen Jahren nachgelassen.
Das mit der Lautstärke - tja, die wird bei der Poldi auch gerne in Reviews als verdammt laut gewertet (75 dba), aber die ist trotzdem deutlich leiser als die BWU mit Blues.
Im Job darf ich längst nicht alles.  Meine Affäre mit Buckling Springs vor längerer Zeit war zwar glücklich, aber kurz. Dann kam es zum Zwergenaufstand der Kollegen. Und das ganz ohne Großraumbüro. 
Bei den Reds lehne ich mich mal aus dem Fenster ohne selbst ein Brett damit zu besitzen (ausprobiert habe ich sie aber schon) und behaupte, die sind im Schnitt nicht spieletauglicher als ein beliebiger anderer Switch.
Mag ja nett für Shooter mit ein paar Tasten sein - aber bei Games mit einer großen Anzahl von Tastenbelegungen kommt es wohl aus dem gleichen Grund, warum die nicht wirklich zum professionellen Tippen taugen (wegen der luschigen Rückmeldung) vermehrt zu Falschauslösungen, vor allem bei Hektik.


----------



## merkijan (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weil ich immer wieder lese, dass manche Leute eine mechanische Tastatur mit flacheren Tasten wollen (und dann ebenso von der Gegenseite argumentiert wird, dass das aus diversen Gründen nicht so gut möglich sei...), möchte ich nun diese Tastatur verlinken:

CHERRY - Tastaturen (Cherry MX-Board 3.0)

-> Die gibt es wohl mit Blues, Blacks, Browns und Reds. Siehe "Ausführungsvarianten".

Die bisher mit DE-Layout erhältliche Version G80-3850LYBDE-2 ist mit MX-Reds ausgestattet. Vielleicht kommen die anderen Varianten auch noch auf den deutschen Markt. 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## OctoCore (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die ist mir auch schon aufgefallen - wenn es die mal mit allen Switches gibt, kann man sie fast blind empfehlen.
Kostet bei den üblichen Verdächtigen einen Zehner mehr als die G80-3000-Altlast (die bis auf die Switches von zweifelhafter Bauqualtät ist - zumindest die heutige Generation), also so um die 55 €, hat ein abnehmbares Kabel, ist platemounted, hat endlich brauchbares KRO, Multimediatasten, gelaserte Caps und ein zwar nicht spannendes, im Vergleich zum 1980er-Jahre-Holzhacker-Design der klassischen G80 aber gradezu schlankes und modernes Outfit.
In der Preisklasse praktisch unschlagbar.
Man kann mit ihr zwar keine frech gewordenen Nashörner erschlagen, wie mit einer Filco oder ähnlich stabilen Brettern, aber für Leute, die in nashornfreien Gebieten wohnen und auf den Euro achten, eine echte Empfehlung.


----------



## altgofur (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Man kann mit ihr zwar keine frech gewordenen Nashörner erschlagen, wie mit einer Filco oder ähnlich stabilen Brettern, aber für Leute, die in nashornfreien Gebieten wohnen und auf den Euro achten, eine echte Empfehlung.



Das ist vielleicht auch ein Vorteil für die Sicherheit und Unversehrheit der Zwerge beim Aufstand. 

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal ein ANSI-Layout probieren. Muss mal schauen, was es da an Clears gibt und wie ich die im Zweifel ohne oder mit geringem Verlust wieder loswerde.

Achso: Ist die Lautstärke der Leopold von 75 dba beim Hämmern oder Tippen gemessen worden?


----------



## OctoCore (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Beim Tippen. Ohne auf Nashörner einzuhämmern. 
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo das war, deshalb kann ich nicht mit einem Link dienen.
Das ist aber keine spezielle Leo-Sache - die ist genausolaut oder leise wie andere Tastaturen in der Gewichtsklasse - wie geschrieben: die Black Widow Ultimate ist dank Blues beim Tippen merkbar lauter.
Achja - ANSI. Okay, ich brauche das Deutsche Layout plus Numblock.
Zwar nicht unbedingt zum Zocken, aber ich bin keiner, der deshalb Tastaturen umstöpselt. Ich möchte fließend von Anwendung auf Game wechseln können - ohne Aufwand.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe noch einen Vorschlag für alle die eine flache Tastatur haben wollen:
Eine Vertiefung in den Tisch sägen und die Tastatur dort reinstellen 

Schwups hat man eine ganz flache Tastatur.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt ja diese Sekretäre mit dem ausziehbarem Brett, um Tastaturen darauf zu stellen.
Das aussägen und eine Einbautastatur verschrauben. Gibt es beim Industrieausrüster des Vertrauens, vandalensicher und MX nach Wahl.


----------



## Shibi (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine gute Übersicht welche Tastaturen mit welchen Schaltern ausgestattet sind? 
Oder anders gefragt: Weiß jemand welche Tastaturen es alle mit den MX Black gibt? Die würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren, könnten mir am meisten zusagen, ich mag einen hohen Tastenwiderstand. 

Hab mal die Logitech G710+ getestet, irgendwie nichts besonderes beim Schreibgefühl. Die hat ja die MX Brown. 
Die Black Widow auch mal probegeschrieben, schon eher das was ich mir vorstelle, aber irgendwie auch nicht so ganz das richtige. Also bleiben noch die Black und die Red zum testen übrig.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und die Greens.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja und dann noch die Buckling Springs und Alps/Matias!


----------



## altgofur (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine gute Übersicht welche Tastaturen mit welchen Schaltern ausgestattet sind?
> Oder anders gefragt: Weiß jemand welche Tastaturen es alle mit den MX Black gibt? Die würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren, könnten mir am meisten zusagen, ich mag einen hohen Tastenwiderstand.



In Deutschland erhältlich: Qpad, Geizhals, Getdigital, sonst auch gerne Google. 

Was ist Dir denn wichtig? Makrotasten? Full Size? Ten-Key-Less? Beleuchtung? Multimedia-Tasten? Ganz ohne extra Tasten?



Shibi schrieb:


> Hab mal die Logitech G710+ getestet, irgendwie nichts besonderes beim Schreibgefühl. Die hat ja die MX Brown.
> Die Black Widow auch mal probegeschrieben, schon eher das was ich mir vorstelle, aber irgendwie auch nicht so ganz das richtige. Also bleiben noch die Black und die Red zum testen übrig.



Naja, die Ringe dämpfen die MX-Brown für meinen Geschmack auch zu sehr. Eine Tastatur mit MX-Brown ohne Ringe würde ich auch noch zum Testen empfehlen.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und die Greens taugen auch nicht zum Tippen - zumindest nicht für "touch typing".


----------



## altgofur (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Und die Greens taugen auch nicht zum Tippen - zumindest nicht für "touch typing".


 
Sind die nicht taktil?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Und die Greens taugen auch nicht zum Tippen - zumindest nicht für "touch typing".


 


altgofur schrieb:


> Sind die nicht taktil?


 Naja, zumindest _gefühlsecht_ !


----------



## OctoCore (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Doch sicher - die erfordern aber relativ viel Kraft.
Schon im Vergleich zu Blues, zu Browns erst recht. Und beim Tippen arbeitet man ja nicht wirklich mit Kraft.
Wer mit zwei Fingern arbeitet und draufdrischt, als gäb's kein morgen, dem wirds wohl egal sein. 
Aber auch beim Zocken erschliesst sich mir nicht direkt der Vorteil - wer bei Blues schon mal die Finger auf dem Widerstand vor dem Klick ruhen lässt, wo ist dann der Vorteil bei Greens? Dann muss man fester durchdrücken zum Auslösen - ansonsten ist das ja identisch.

Und was ist mit den MX-Whites? Die sind auch clicky taktil mit - soweit ich mich entsinne - dem gleichen Widerstand wie die Greens.
Wo ist der Unterschied? Es muss einen geben - dafür sind die Farbcodes ja gedacht. 
Die Whites sind normalerweise das eigentliche "hard click"-Gegenstück zu den Blues - und eben nicht die Greens -, so wie die Clears als "hard tactile" zu den Browns.
Cherry Key Switch Module, White, Hard Click : MX1A-A1NN : The Keyboard Company
Ich habe zu den Greens dummerweise noch kein Datenblatt mit beiden Werten gefunden - actuation force und pressure point force - sondern nur den 80 cN-Wert. Ob der wirklich die actuation force ist - wer weiß, manchmal wird sowas gern durcheinander gewürfelt.
Warum man jetzt ausgerechnet Greens, die man nur für die großen Sondertasten nimmt, jetzt auch für das Komplettlayout verwurstet.
Bis vor Kurzem haben viele nicht einmal gewusst, das MX Greens existieren - jetzt reden alle davon, woher kommt der plötzliche Hype eigentlich?
Jetzt fehlen nur noch Bretter mit MX Greys. 

click: blue, white, green
tactile: brown, clear, grey

Wie man sieht, gibt es auch drei taktile Switches.


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



			
				OctaCore schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Arbeit tippe ich auch auf einer Nichtmecha - als Rubberdome möchte ich sie nicht abqualifizieren, die hat keine Rubberdomes.
> Aber Folienkontakttastatur passt.  Von IBM.


 
Was?!

Eine nicht mechanische Folienkontakttastatur von IBM ohne Rubberdomes?

Du meinst doch nicht die legendär schlechte PCjr "Kaugummitastatur"? 



> Naja, wenn man Blue ohne Klick will sind nach den technischen Daten die Clears deutlich näher an den Blues als die Browns. Deswegen suche ich ja noch nach einer hochwertigen Tastatur mit Clears im DE-Layout...


 
Ich kenne nur die Cherry G80-3000

Aber "hochwertig" ist die nicht unbedingt.



			
				OctaCore schrieb:
			
		

> Das aussägen und eine Einbautastatur verschrauben. Gibt es beim Industrieausrüster des Vertrauens, vandalensicher und MX nach Wahl.


 
Es gibt wirklich vandalensichere Cherry MX Tastaturen?


----------



## altgofur (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die Cherry G80-3000
> 
> Aber "hochwertig" ist die nicht unbedingt.



Eben. Trotzdem ringe ich mit mir. Meine Brownie-Tastatur ist zwar gut, aber dennoch einen Tacken zu leichtgängig. Über die Tastatur mit den Blues sind meine Finger einfach besser geflogen, ohne so oft in den Bottom Out zu kommen. Das ist hier nun fast auch perfekt, aber trotzdem... 

Sollte ich mir etwas selbst eine Tastatur bauen?


----------



## altgofur (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Aber auch beim Zocken erschliesst sich mir nicht direkt der Vorteil - wer bei Blues schon mal die Finger auf dem Widerstand vor dem Klick ruhen lässt, wo ist dann der Vorteil bei Greens? Dann muss man fester durchdrücken zum Auslösen - ansonsten ist das ja identisch.



Mir geht es ja nicht ums Zocken. Ich schreibe viel oder bearbeite Bilder bzw. seit kurzem auch Videos. Ich mag es einfach, die Tasten beim Schreiben nur anzudrücken und nicht bis auf den Boden durchzudrücken. Dadurch habe ich zumindest das Gefühl, für meine Gedanken schnell genug zu tippen 



OctoCore schrieb:


> click: blue, white, green
> tactile: brown, clear, grey



Na, dann warte mal bis die Modifikationen hier in sind. Sowas wie Ergo Clear oder Ghetto Green oder Panda Clear. 

Und dann unterhalte Dich mal mit einem Chinesen über Whites.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nicht die legendär schlechte PCjr "Kaugummitastatur"?



Die kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen, aber nein. 



> Es gibt wirklich vandalensichere Cherry MX Tastaturen?



Huch, shit! Gehirn einschalten beim schreiben - das war umgangssprachlich gemeint für nicht kaputt zu kriegen.
Ich bezweifle, dass es im Sinne des technischen Fachausdrucks vandalensichere Tastaturen mit MX oder anderen langhubigen Tasten gibt.



altgofur schrieb:


> Ich mag es einfach, die Tasten beim Schreiben nur anzudrücken und nicht bis auf den Boden durchzudrücken. Dadurch habe ich zumindest das Gefühl, für meine Gedanken schnell genug zu tippen


 
Ebend - auf sowas beziehe ich mich ja, für dieses normalerweise leichte Andrücken kannst du dann aber was drauflegen.

Ach ja - Modifikationen - und? Sollen die Nerds mal ihre Switches modden.  Geht ja erstmal um die Serienversionen.

Ich habe grade keinen Chinesen zur Hand, also sag schon, welche Weisheiten Chinesen zu MX Whites zu bieten haben.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Die kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen, aber nein.


 
Was für eine "nicht mechanische Folienkontakttastatur von IBM, ohne Rubberdomes" ist es dann?! Ich kenne keine.


----------



## altgofur (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich habe grade keinen Chinesen zur Hand, also sag schon, welche Weisheiten Chinesen zu MX Whites zu bieten haben.


 
_"Konfuzius sagt, Milch ist weiß und weiß ist klar."_

Die nennen die Whites Milk Switches und die Clears Whites.


----------



## Shibi (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Was ist Dir denn wichtig? Makrotasten? Full Size? Ten-Key-Less? Beleuchtung? Multimedia-Tasten? Ganz ohne extra Tasten?


Beleuchtung wäre mir wichtig. Full Size sollte sie auch sein. Der Rest ist mir relativ egal, Hauptsache das Tippgefühl stimmt. 
Ich schreibe sehr viel und zocke auch recht oft. Muss also für beides tauglich sein.


----------



## altgofur (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Grundsätzlich sind alles Switches für alles geeignet. Der Rest ist persönliche Präferenz.

Mit Beleuchtung und Black fällt mir nur die Qpad MK 80 ein.


----------



## Shibi (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie ist die denn qualitativ einzuschätzen? Noch nie etwas von der Firma gehört und 130€ ist ja nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. ^^


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was für eine "nicht mechanische Folienkontakttastatur von IBM, ohne Rubberdomes" ist es dann?! Ich kenne keine.


 
Folienkontakt ist eh nicht mechanisch. Nicht in dem Sinne, was wir bei Keyboards darunter verstehen. Auf irgendwas drückt der Stempel von der Taste ja - aber von der typischen "Gummikuppel" ist nichts zu sehen. Wer weiß, wie es innen aussieht - vielleicht ist die Folie selbst "genoppt". Keine Ahnung welches Brett, entweder von einem NetVista oder einer IBM-Workstation, schätze ich mal.



altgofur schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind alles Switches für alles geeignet. Der Rest ist persönliche Präferenz.
> 
> Mit Beleuchtung und Black fällt mir nur die Qpad MK 80 ein.


 
Mir fällt da die Ducky Shine 2 von getdigital ein.
Blacks, aber mindestens eine Klasse hochwertiger als die Qpad - kostet dafür einen Zehner mehr.


----------



## Shibi (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man, es gibt so viele Tastaturen zur Auswahl, ich bin kurz davor mir 20 Stück zu bestellen nur um mal alle testen zu können. :/


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



altgofur schrieb:


> Eben. Trotzdem ringe ich mit mir. Meine Brownie-Tastatur ist zwar gut, aber dennoch einen Tacken zu leichtgängig. Über die Tastatur mit den Blues sind meine Finger einfach besser geflogen, ohne so oft in den Bottom Out zu kommen. Das ist hier nun fast auch perfekt, aber trotzdem...
> 
> Sollte ich mir etwas selbst eine Tastatur bauen?


 
Warum nicht? 
Wenn ich wüsste, wie man die platemounted Switches zerstörungsfrei öffnet, hätte ich schon längst den Leertasten-Brownie mit der MX-Green-Feder ausgerüstet. Und mal probiert, wie sich Browns mit Blue-Feder anfühlen. Vorausbesetzt, dass die Federn passen und nicht unterschiedliche Längen haben oder ähnliches Ungemach. 

Ansonsten habe ich ja auch so meine Sorgen mit den Browns. Ist aber auch viel Kopfsache dabei, das Gehirn ist noch zu stark auf die alte Sensorik eingependelt bei der Haptik.
Ich stelle mich nicht so schnell um - vor Äonen bei meinem ersten TFT hat es Wochen gedauert, bis das Bild nicht mehr nach innen gewölbt aussah. Wird wahrscheinlich ähnlich lange dauern, bis ich das Gefühl für die anderen Switches habe.


----------



## Shibi (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Mir fällt da die Ducky Shine 2 von getdigital ein.
> Blacks, aber mindestens eine Klasse hochwertiger als die Qpad - kostet dafür einen Zehner mehr.


Die scheint aber keine Handballenauflage zu haben? Die wäre mir auch noch recht wichtig. Finde ich viel angenehmer als Tastaturen ohne.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

(M)Eine gute Handballenablage- nicht nur für Filco's: Klick.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was haben alle nur mit diesen kackminderwertigen Plastikauflagen? 
Man kauft sich eine hochwertige Tastatur und eine hochwertige Auflage, wenn man eine braucht. Problem gelöst.
Sieht praktisch immer besser aus, man hat freie Auswahl, ist austauschbar und unabhängig von einander anzuordnen.


----------



## Shibi (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das wäre natürlich auch eine Lösung. Wobei ich ein Mensch bin der auch mal seine Tastatur verschiebt. Aber die kann man bestimmt mit ein wenig Bastelei an der Tastatur befestigen. 
Aber gibt es die auch wo anders zu kaufen? Ich finde auf der Seite nichts zum bestellen außer diesem Hinweis: "We're sorry, but at this time we can not accept an online order from foreign country." Onlinebestellung in Deutschland wohl nicht möglich?

Die Tastaturfrage macht mich grad echt fertig. Ich wollte schon seit 2 Stunden schlafen und jetzt sitze ich immer noch am PC und Google über alles was mit mechanischen Tastaturen zu tun hat nach.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> (M)Eine gute Handballenablage- nicht nur für Filco's: Klick.


 


OctoCore schrieb:


> Was haben alle nur mit diesen kackminderwertigen Plastikauflagen?


 
Öhm, _echtes _Leder, nix Plastik.

* Edit *

Klick & Klack.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

 - Hey, das bezog sich nicht auf dein Posting und schon garnicht auf deinen Handgelenkschmeichler.
Ich dachte, es wäre klar, dass es sich auf den mitgelieferten anklipsbaren Hartplastikkrempel diverser Brettchen bezieht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

_Ooops_, sorry. 
Jetzt, ja. Klar. Noch was ist somit für mich klar: Zeit für Matratzenfunk. 
cya ^^


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da lieg ich schon... Misttablet... das sollte ich auch mal weglegen.



Shibi schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich auch eine Lösung. Wobei ich ein Mensch bin der auch mal seine Tastatur verschiebt. Aber die kann man bestimmt mit ein wenig Bastelei an der Tastatur befestigen.


 
Sakrileg! An dem Filco-Edelteil bastelt man nicht herum.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Folienkontakt ist eh nicht mechanisch. Nicht in dem Sinne, was wir bei Keyboards darunter verstehen. Auf irgendwas drückt der Stempel von der Taste ja - aber von der typischen "Gummikuppel" ist nichts zu sehen. Wer weiß, wie es innen aussieht - vielleicht ist die Folie selbst "genoppt". Keine Ahnung welches Brett, entweder von einem NetVista oder einer IBM-Workstation, schätze ich mal.


 
Ist ganz sicher eine Rubberdome. Im Laufe der Zeit gab es viele _spezielle_ Bauformen von Rubberdometastaturen, bei einigen IBM Tastaturen bilden etwa die Gummimatte, die Platine und die Bodenplatte mit den Führungszylindern eine Einheit. Es gibt auch noch andere Konstruktionen, selbst integrierte Rubberdomeschalter mit Cherry MX Befestigung und Schalter mit "mechanischen" Metallkontakten, die aber über externe Gummikuppeln zurückgesetzt werden.

Es gibt auch Tastaturen bei denen eine Gummikuppel mit einer Metallfeder (meist einer Spiralfeder) kombiniert wird, das bekannteste Beispiel sind die Topre Schalter.

Mechanische Folienkontakttastaturen gibt es allerdings einige; das bekannteste Beispiel sind die _bucklingsprings over membrane_ von IBM, die insbesondere in der Model M eingesetzt wurden und heute in den meisten Tastaturen von Unicomp zu finden sind. Auch die Cherry MY Schalter der Cherry G81 Serie verfügen über eine Metallfeder in Kombination mit einem Folienkontakt.

Alles in allem muss man festhalten das "Mechanische Tastatur" kein genau definierter Begriff ist.


----------



## altgofur (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Warum nicht?



Weil ich weder von der Programmierung von Microcontrollern noch von Platinendesign noch vom Löten Ahnung habe. Ich glaube, ich habe in meinem Leben 4 Lötstellen gesetzt. Die werden wohl auch heute noch halten bei der halbe Rolle Lötzinn, die ich dabei verarbeitet habe. 

Wobei das bis auf das Löten ein spannendes Projekt wäre... Ach, Ihr seid gemein! 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich ja auch so meine Sorgen mit den Browns. Ist aber auch viel Kopfsache dabei, das Gehirn ist noch zu stark auf die alte Sensorik eingependelt bei der Haptik.
> Ich stelle mich nicht so schnell um - vor Äonen bei meinem ersten TFT hat es Wochen gedauert, bis das Bild nicht mehr nach innen gewölbt aussah. Wird wahrscheinlich ähnlich lange dauern, bis ich das Gefühl für die anderen Switches habe.


 
Das klappt bei mir noch gut genug im meinem jungendlichen Alter. *hust* :p

Ich kriege jeden Montag ein Förmchen im Büro mit dem Okt*u*pus.


----------



## altgofur (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Mir fällt da die Ducky Shine 2 von getdigital ein.
> Blacks, aber mindestens eine Klasse hochwertiger als die Qpad - kostet dafür einen Zehner mehr.


 
Tja, meine Ducky ist schon qualitativ hochwertig. Wie gesagt, die gebe ich nicht mehr her. Außer für Clears vielleicht. Oder eine Ducky 3. Oder eine Filco Ninja.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

qpad ist aber auch gut verarbeitet. Habe das kleine Modell mit blues meiner Dame geschenkt gehabt,


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der Kommentar bezog sich weniger auf die Verarbeitung - zwei Plastikschalen zusammen zu clipsen / zu schrauben ohne ungleichmäßige Spaltmaße und Knarzen sollte eigentlich kein Hexenwerk sein und noch nicht einmal eine Frage des Preises. Und auch beim Innenleben müsste man sich schon extrem anstrengen, um das ernsthaft zu verhunzen.

Wenn man zwei  beleuchtete Bretter miteinander vergleicht, dann liegt ein Vergleichspunkt bei der Beleuchtung.
Was kann die Qpad? An/aus und regelbare Helligkeit?
Bei der Ducky gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten, dass ich sie gar nicht alle im Kopf habe (und ich bin zu faul, um noch mal nachzulesen ) - aber dass jede Taste nur bei Betätigung aufleuchtet, ist eine davon.
Dazu kommt so manche kleine Detailsache, wo man merkt: Da hat tatsächlich mal jemand nachgedacht (und nicht einfach was von der Stange eingekauft), z.B. bei den Tastenkappen. 
Separate Sondertasten hat sie auch, ohne deshalb gleich größer zu werden.
Schluss jetzt - Reviews gibt es genug im Netz, da muss ich nicht auch noch für lau promoten. 

Nachsatz: Zu der kleinen Qpad gab es lange Zeit keine gute Alternative - aber falls Cherry das MX-Board mal mit größerer Switchauswahl heraus bringen sollte, dann sieht es für sie mau aus. Teurer und weniger Features.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

nur aufleuchten beim drücken ist total unsinnig. Aber sowas hat nichts mit der verarbeitungsqualität zu tun.
die frage war, wie die qpad sind und ich schrieb, es hat vernünftige qualität.

es ist kein 20€ logitech teil


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Siehe oben - aber gerne noch mal: Von Verarbeitungsqualität habe ich nichts geschrieben.
Ob ein Beleuchtungsfeature Sinn macht, ist ja erstmal wurscht - das erwähnte finde ich als Gag erstmal geil. Scheiß auf den Sinn. Es gibt da auch noch andere Leuchtfeatures, die deutlich Sinn machen - man kann auch noch in Frage stellen, ob eine Beleuchtung an sich Sinn macht.
"Hochwertiger" erreicht man auch durch mehr oder bessere Features oder intelligentes Design im Detail, wie z.B. die clever beschrifteten bzw. ausgelaserten Keycaps (die ansonsten auch nur die üblichen dünn beschichteten, billigen transluzenten Caps sind) .
Reg dich nicht auf. Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten. Sowas passiert eben im Lauf der Zeit.
Dadurch  verwandelt sich dein Brett nicht automatisch in Sondermüll. 
Hier kann man sich ein genaueres Bild machen (zu bedenken ist noch, dass der Preis gesunken ist):
Ducky Shine 2 Tastatur im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Post 1752 
während ihr schön diskutiert habt, habe ich einfach mal seine frage beantwortet...


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Alles in allem muss man festhalten das "Mechanische Tastatur" kein genau definierter Begriff ist.


 
Deshalb meinte ich weiter oben schon: darauf zu setzen, wie es hier allgemein verstanden wird - also einzeln verlötete Taster im Gegensatz zu den vollflächigen Kontaktfolien. Das mit Topre und den Buckys ist mir schon bekannt. 
Und Rubberdomes müssen für mich eben die "domes" haben - unabhängig davon, ob irgendwo noch ein Gummilappen ist.
Cherry macht viel Bohei wegen ihrer Folien- bzw. Membran-Technologie-Tastaturen, um denen den Ruf der Minderwertigkeit zu nehmen. Mit Schaubildern - ich kann mich irren oder was verwechseln, aber ich glaube, da war auch nix mit Rubberdomes.
Rubberdomes kamen erst wirklich so richtig ins Blickfeld der Öffentlichkeit, als der Atari ST mit seinen wabbeligen Tasten auf den Markt kam. Das waren wirklich die klassischen Gumminippel mit Kappe drauf.
Folienbretter musste ich erst zwei- oder dreimal in meinem Leben zerlegen - wegen Flüssigkeitseinwirkung .
Ist lange her und etwas verschwommen - aber trotzdem keine Rubberdomes. Und mindestens eine davon (die erste) hat mich nicht darauf vorbereitet, tief unten Folien zu entdecken ("Was ist DAS denn?!") - denn oben war eine Platte mit platemounted Führungen plus Feder (wobei ich natürlich gedacht hatte, dass es "richtige" Switches wären). Und von unten war noch ein Abschirmblech angeschraubt. Also insgesamt schon aufwändig - aber trotzdem keine Mecha.
Tja, damals war ich noch jung und naiv - und PC-Tastaturen allgemein relativ teuer.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe ist, warum es 2 englische Layouts gibt.
Einmal dieses hier: CM Storm Trigger (Cherry MX Green) Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Review :: TweakTown
Scheint mir das US Layout zu sein, eignet sich nicht wirklich für Deutsch.
Und das hier: Ducky DK9008 G2 Pro specifications | Expert Reviews
Das scheint mir das britische zu sein und gleich zum Deutschen von der Anordnung der Tasten.

Wenn man sich jetzt eine besorgen will, wäre es doch besser die untere zu nehmen.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt das vor allem in Großbritannien verbreitete ISO-QWERTY ("UK QWERTY") Layout das sich vom QWERTZ Layout nur durch die Beschriftung unterscheidet und das vor allem in den USA verbreitete ANSI-QWERTY (US QWERTY) Layout das im Vergleich zum ISO Layout eine Taste weniger hat.

Warum das so ist weiß ich nicht, vermutlich handelt es sich um eine mehr oder weniger gewachsene Struktur wobei beim ISO-QWERTY wohl darauf geachtet wurde zu anderen europäischen Sprachen möglichst kompatibel zu bleiben.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es sind auf jeden Fall schon mal zwei unterschiedliche Kulturen, trotz ähnlicher Sprache. 

Mal abgesehen vom Layout stehen da doch zwei recht unterschiedliche Keyboards im Posting - wenn man definitiv kein US-Layout möchte, fällt die eine natürlich komplett flach, klar. Wenn man das Layout außen vor lässt, ist eine konkrete Empfehlung schwer, eben wegen der Unterschiede.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Boards sind nur Bsp.für das Layout.

Wenn ich mir eine holen würde wäre das aber die Ducky, am liebsten mit den Greens.
Mal hoffen das man bald  ISO-QWERTY Bretter damit findet, auf QWERTZ mache ich mir da keine Hoffnung.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ein Layout das oft vergessen wird ist auch das JIS Layout das vor allem in Japan aber auch in anderen ostasiatischen Ländern verbreitet ist. Es besitzt im Vergleich zum ISO Layout drei zusätzliche Tasten (Funktionstasten, eine links, zwei rechts von der im Vergleich zu ISO schmaleren Leertaste) und ist "abwärtskompatibel" Richtung ISO gestaltet.

Es gibt auch koreanische Tastaturen, die zwei Tasten mehr als ISO haben ("Dubeolsik" und "Sebeolsik Final" Layout). Diese Layouts können auch mit einer JIS Tastatur genutzt werden.

Die Tasten solcher Tastaturen sind zwar mit seltsamen Zeichen beschriftet (oft zusätzlich noch die QWERTY Belegung) lassen sich aber natürlich auch austauschen und wenn man blind schreibt ist es auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Dr_RedBlack (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich muss ja echt sagen, die läden kann man echt vergessen zum testen der tastaturen 

Saturn mediamarkt und berlet , haben wenn überhaupt die logitech g710+ und die roccat/razer shadowbite oder so ähnlich (blue switches aufjedenfall).

Nun bin ich nicht weiter mit testen , welche switches mir gut tun...

Blaue find ich eig in ordnung, wobei sie mir doch ein wenig zu laut sind.
Jetzt würde ich natürlich braun schwarz oder rot testen... welche läden könnten noch welche ausliegen haben?
bzw was genau ist nochmal der unterschied ? 
Ich bin mehr für dickes festes aufs brett haun switches


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie wäre es, wenn du das billigste Brett, welches es gibt mit allen 4 switches bestellst. Eine Woche lang alle testest und dann zurückschickst. Dann weiß du, was dir am liebsten ist und kann dann dein "perfektes" draufhau brett bestellen.


----------



## Dr_RedBlack (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also die billigste mechanische mit allen tasten testen, mh klingt gut 
Aber kann ich einfach alles beim selben versand bestellen und dann stumpf zurückschicken? kommen die sich nicht doof vor ? 

Welche ist denn die billigste , die es sogar mit allen switches gibt?


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bestell sie einfach bei amazon, die stören sich dran nicht 
billigstes weiß ich nicht. Das billigste welches ich kenne liegt so bei 70-80 flocken


----------



## Dr_RedBlack (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mh dann kann ich mir aber nich alle auf einmal bestellen xD


----------



## Superwip (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die billigste Cherry MX Tastatur ist die Cherry G80-3000 (~50€) welche mit MX Black, Blue und Clear Schaltern erhältlich ist. Noch billiger ist die Cherry G81-3000 (~30€) mit Cherry MY,

Ebenfalls sehr billig ist die Zalman ZM-K500 mit roten Kailh Schaltern allerdings ist sie nur recht schwer zu bekommen und nicht mit QWERTZ erhältlich. Die roten Kailh Schalter ähneln den roten Cherry MX sind aber ein wenig härter.

Die billigsten Tastaturen mit Buckling Springs sind die Unicomp Ultra Classic und Classic 104; der Hersteller verkauft sie für 79$ in den USA sie ist aber auch vereinzelt in deutschen Shops für ~100€ erhältlich.

Matias/Alps Schalter gibt es ab etwa 130€ wahlweise gedämpft (Quiet Pro) oder nicht gedämpft (Tactile Pro). Das ist natürlich nichtmehr billig.

Die billigsten mir bekannte Tastaturen mit Topre Schaltern gibt es ab etwa 190€ sie sind aber nur relativ schwer zu bekommen (etwa the Keyboard Company aus GB oder Elitekeyboards aus den USA oder irgendwie aus Japan). Es gibt allerdings auch Numpads mit diesen Schaltern welche zwar nicht einfacher zu bekommen dafür gibt es sie prinzipiell ab ~100€.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mit Reds und de-Layout ist die hier wohl mit die preiswerteste Tastatur:
Cherry MX-Board 3.0 G80-3850LYBDE-2, USB, DE


----------



## Superwip (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, auch für MX Browns, die gibt es bei der G80 ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie heißt denn die G80-3000 mit MX blues?


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Blues haben das S im cherryüblichen Code - also z.B. G80-3000 LS...


----------



## Shibi (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Soo, jetzt habe ich ganz viele Tastaturen hier. 
Muss ich nur noch alle durchprobieren und schauen welche mir am besten gefällt. Teste im Moment die CM Storm Trigger und muss sagen der Tastendruck der Blacks gefällt mir richtig gut. Beim Zocken genial und schreiben kann ich auch ganz gut damit. Mal schauen ob die Ducky Shine 2 morgen ankommt, die hat ja auch die Blacks. Dann kann ich die beiden mal vergleichen. An der Storm Trigger gefällt mir die Rote, bzw. eher ins Rosa abschweifende Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht so gut. Wenn Rot, dann bitte ein kräftiges Rot. Dieses Blassrot sieht bescheiden aus. :/

Hab den ganzen Test hier ohne einen einzigen Tippfehler geschrieben, bin echt beeindruckt von dem Schreibgefühl. Mit meiner 10€ Übergangstastatur wird jeder zweite Tastendruck nicht erkannt, und hier kann ich richtig schnell drauf los schreiben ohne einen einzigen Tippfehler. Hatte schon an mir gezweifelt ob ich vielleicht wirklich die Tasten teilweise nicht drücke oder in der falschen Reihenfolge drücke. ^^

PS: Ich will mehr schreiben, viel mehr. 

Edit: Das erste mal in meinem Leben, dass ich mir wünsche ich hätte eine Hausarbeit zum schreiben.  
Unglaublich wie viel Spaß das tippen auf einer guten Tastatur macht. Jeder Tastendruck wird registriert, keine Tippfehler mehr, einfach genial. Ich glaube meine Tippgeschwindigkeit hat sich auch schon verdoppelt seit ich die Tastatur habe und ich denke das wird noch etwas schneller wenn ich mich erstmal an die Tasten gewöhnt habe.

Ich glaub ich brauche die anderen Tastaturen gar nicht mehr auspacken, die Blacks sind einfach perfekt für mich. ^^


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Erzähle aber wenigstens, was du noch so "ganz viel" herumliegen hast.


----------



## loller7 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn du so verdammt gerne tippst wunder mich das mit den Blacks schon fast. Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass du die Blues wegen dem genialem Feedback auch feierst.  
Da sieht man mal wieder warum Switches eben Geschmackssache sind.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn er gerne tippt, ich habe da eine Diplomarbeit zu schreiben. Aber habe auch kein problem damit zu diktieren


----------



## altgofur (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bin gespannt, was du zu den Blues oder den Browns sagst. 

Und wenn Du so gerne tippst, dann tippe doch mal,  was du noch hast.


----------



## Shibi (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab noch eine Razer Black Widow Ultimate und eine CM Storm Quickfire TK MX Red. Dazu noch die Ducky Shine 2, die morgen ankommen sollte. 
Werde übermorgen, wenn ich Zeit habe, mal die anderen beiden (bzw. dann hoffentlich drei) auspacken. Die Black Widow habe ich zwar schon beim Mediamarkt getestet aber ich denke es ist etwas anderes wirklich zu tippen als einfach nur etwas wahllos auf den Tasten rumzudrücken. Mal schauen wie sie sich schlägt. 
Bei der Ducky Shine 2 bin ich auch mal gespannt nachdem sie so hoch gelobt wurde. Die CM Storm Trigger macht qualitativ nämlich auch schon einen sehr guten Eindruck und kostet gerade mal die Hälfte. Da muss die Ducky Shine schon ordentlich zeigen was sie kann, damit ich mich für sie entscheide. Das einzige was mich im Moment an der Storm Trigger wirklich stört ist die Tastenbeleuchtung die bei Tageslicht etwas schwach ist und deshalb eher leicht ins Rosa tendiert wenn die Sonne scheint. Jetzt, wo die Sonne auf der anderen Seite ist, wirkt das Rot schon satter. Nur die Sonderfunktionen auf den F Tasten wirken immer noch etwas unterblelichtet. Man kann richtig den Schatten sehen, den der Schalter wirft. Evtl. wären hier 2 LEDs (eine oben und eine unten) von Vorteil gewesen. 
Außerdem ist die bescheidene Befestigung der Handballenauflage ein Manko. Ich hatte schon Angst sie kaputt zu machen beim montieren. Ich hoffe nur ich bekomme sie heil wieder ab falls ich die Tastatur zurückgeben will. Zum Spaß sollte man sie auf jeden Fall nicht an und abmontieren. Ich gebe der Befestigung maximal 5 Montage/Demontage Zyklen bis sie definitiv kaputt ist. 

Dass mir die Blacks so gut gefallen könnte daran liegen, dass ich die Tasten meistens mit recht viel Kraft betätige und die Black einen recht hohen Widerstand haben. Bei anderen Tastaturen bin ich immer gleich am Anschlag bevor ich überhaupt mal einen Widerstand spüre. 



> Wenn er gerne tippt, ich habe da eine Diplomarbeit zu schreiben. Aber habe auch kein problem damit zu diktieren


10€ die Stunde und wir können gerne darüber reden.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zwei LEDS sind leider nicht drin - es ist am Switchgehäuse nur ein LED-Platz vorgesehen. 
Man kann aber schon froh sein, wenn Zweitbelegungen überhaupt "durchleuchtet" werden - selbstverständlich ist das nicht.
Oft genug bleiben sie dunkel, weil nur aufgedruckt.


----------



## Shibi (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Hersteller könnten den Switch garantiert dahingehend modifizieren. Hab grad mal eine Taste abgemacht, das dürfte nicht all zu schwer sein.
Bzw. Cherry könnte direkt doppel LED Switches anbieten für solche Sondertasten, dann müssten die Hersteller noch nicht einmal selber Hand anlegen. 

Immerhin hat bald die Hälfte der Tasten hier eine Zweitfunktion. Da lohnt sich so etwas also wirklich.

Edit: Noch ein kleines Problem der Storm Trigger ist, dass man sie nicht von sich wegschieben kann wenn man sie auf die höhere Stufe eingestellt hat. Sonst klappt man die Stützen wieder ein. Quer montiert oder schwerer einklappbar wäre vermutlich besser. 
Die haben extra eine Gummibeschichtung damit sie nicht rutschen. Dadurch haften sie zwar gut, aber ohne das Gummi würde das Problem vermutlich auch nicht auftreten.
Vielleicht hätte ich meinen Schreibtisch nicht putzen sollen, mit einer Staubschicht würde das auch nicht passieren.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Für manche ist das kein Problem, sondern ein Feature. 
Bei der BWU ist es genauso - allerdings stehen die Hinterbeine so stramm, dass sie nicht wegklappen.
Vielleicht kann man bei der Trigger die Gumminubsies abziehen - wenn sie nur aufgesteckt sind.
Wäre möglich - aus einem Trigger-Review:


> Negativ fallen allerdings die gummierten Füße der Tastatur auf, die sich alle bei unserem Modell lösten. Steht die Tastatur aber mal darauf, ist dies kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Superwip (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eine bessere Verteilung des Lichts der LEDs kann man wohl einfacher durch eine Diffusorplatte in der Tastenkappe erzielen. Aber anscheinend ist bereits das zu teuer und aufwendig, selbst bei high-End Tastaturen.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja wer eine Highend Tastatur kauft, schaut meistens nicht auf die einzelnen Tasten


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Braucht man dann Beleuchtung? 
Wer auf stimmungsvolles Beleuchtungsambiente steht, kann alternativ ein paar Duftkerzen neben das Keyboard stellen.
Hat auch einen wesentlich höheren WAF.


----------



## Shibi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich mag Tastenbeleuchtung. 
Geht natürlich auch ohne aber wenn ich die Wahl habe nehme ich lieber eine Tastatur mit Tastenbeleuchtung. Gefällt mir einfach besser. 
Nebenbei bin ich auch manchmal noch am PC wenn meine Freundin schlafen will. Und der PC steht im selben Zimmer. Deshalb bin ich auch manchmal im dunkeln noch am PC. Da ist es leichter beleuchtete Tasten zu finden. Wobei ich ihr noch klar machen muss, dass meine neue Tastatur etwas lauter sein wird als die alte. 

Duftkerzen mögen zwar von der Weiblichkeit eher akzeptiert werden aber die Männerwelt schaut da schon etwas komisch. Ganz zu schweigen von meiner Nase. 



> Naja wer eine Highend Tastatur kauft, schaut meistens nicht auf die einzelnen Tasten


Es stört mich trotzdem. Würdest du beim kauf eines neuen Autos sagen es ist egal, dass das Auto richtig bescheiden lackiert wurde und im Lack lauter Nasen sind und das aus der Nähe doch ziemlich bescheiden aussieht? Das Auto fährt ja trotzdem, rostet nicht und du bist ja mehr im inneren des Autos als außen. Also ist das ja egal, oder?

Bei einer 10 oder 20€ Tastatur wäre mir das wurst aber bei 100€ und mehr stört es mich einfach. ^^


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

naja du hast einen schlechten autovrgleich.
korrekt wäre: brauch ich den matten/candy lack oder tuts auch der normale metallic


----------



## loller7 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Brauch man Unterbodenbeleuchtung oder nicht?! Sonst sehe ich mein Auto im Dunkeln doch gar nicht mehr! 

Mal ernsthaft: Früher fand ich Tastaturbeleuchtung "total cool". Mittlerweile finde ich eine nette Schreibtischlampe oder meine indirekte Beleuchtung durch LED-Streifen doch deutlich angenehmer, hübscher und passender zu meiner Ducky.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

_+ Druckpunkt/Anschlag der mechanischen Tasten_ 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Und der 2 + Punkt ist nichts besonderes  und auch bei allen anderen Tasaturen mit MX Switches so, es ist also nur  Klassenstandard und kein +.



_- Keine USB- oder Soundanschlüsse_  
Ich meine das ist eine Tastur und kein USB/Soundkarte bzw DAC

_Das_ steht als Fazit unter dem Test der Roccat Ryos MX Glow.


----------



## altgofur (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Duftkerzen mögen zwar von der Weiblichkeit eher akzeptiert werden aber die Männerwelt schaut da schon etwas komisch. Ganz zu schweigen von meiner Nase.



Das hängt ganz von der Duftnote ab.



loller7 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile finde ich eine nette Schreibtischlampe oder meine indirekte Beleuchtung durch LED-Streifen doch deutlich angenehmer, hübscher und passender zu meiner Ducky.



Von der Beleuchtung würde ich ja gerne mal Fotos sehen. 

Und zu der Tastatur sage ich nichts mehr. Die ist ja sogar mit einem Schuh fotografiert.


----------



## KarlKaracho (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Tastaturbeleuchtung ist nice to have.

Ich musste mich zwischen Ducky und Filco mit Brownies entscheiden. Am Ende ist es eine Fullsize Ducky mit weißen Keycaps und orangen LEDs geworden. Mein Favorit war die komplett schwarze mit weißen LEDs, aber die war leider nirgendwo zu bekommen.

Von der Optik abgesehen bietet die Beleuchtung wenig Nutzen. Mir gefällt es und allein die Option zu haben genügt mir da schon. Dank der weißen Caps kann man die Beschriftung nämlich auch ohne Beleuchtung problemlos erkennen. Die Tasten der Ducky sind auch ordentlich ausgeleuchtet. Auf Zweit- oder Drittbelegung kommt es mir dabei nicht an. In meinem Fall ohnehin unsinnig, da meine Ducky in ISO UK daherkommt und ich QWERTZ benutze. Ich habe zwar geplant, bei Gelgenheit ein DE Keyset zu erstehen, aber auch das UK stört nicht im geringsten.

Letztendlich wäre ich auch sicherlich mit der Filco glücklich geworden und die nächste wird definitiv eine TKL Ninja mit Reds. 

@loller7: Deine G2 Pro ist echt heiß.


----------



## Superwip (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schreibtischlampen, zumindest normale sind inakzeptabel. Jede unnötige Lichtquelle wirkt sich erheblich negativ auf den effektiven Kontrast aus, ein Effekt der viel zu oft unterschätzt wird.

Was auch oft unterschätzt wird ist allerdings die Tatsache das man helle/weiße Tasten auch ohne Beleuchtung im dunkeln sehr viel besser sieht als "modische" schwarze.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was auch oft unterschätzt wird ist allerdings die Tatsache das man helle/weiße Tasten auch ohne Beleuchtung im dunkeln sehr viel besser sieht als "modische" schwarze.


 
Diesen Satz kann man gar nicht oft genug wiederholen.
Schwarzes Gehäuse mit hellen Tasten sieht auch noch besser aus als alles langweilig schwarz in schwarz.
Aber sowas ist ja praktisch nicht serienmäßig zu kaufen hierzulande - die Unicomp hier hats zwar, ist aber praktisch auch Importware.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine Wunschtasatur;
Man soll zwischen allen 6 MX Switches wählen können
QWERTZ
Schwarzes Case und helle oder auch farbige  Tasten,
Abnehmenbarer Num Block
NKRO über USB
Dimmbar Beleuchtet, dabei soll man auch Auswahl zwischen mehreren Farben haben.

So sähen meine wichtigsten Punkte aus.

btw Ich will immer noch die Greens testen, am besten mit Grüner Beleuchtung.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mehrere Farben bei der Beleuchtung kann man wohl langfristig knicken.
NKRO - braucht man das wirklich?
Mit USB geht heutzutage genug. Die Leopold ist auch mit 6KRO an USB offiziell angegeben - das sollte doch schon reichen, obwohl die Angabe untertrieben ist. Ich konnte 10KRO mit keiner Kombination unterbieten - mangels Fingern auch nicht überbieten. Laut "Ripster" hat sie 18KRO. Aber auch dafür kann ich mir keinen wirklichen Nutzen vorstellen. Wofür NKRO?
Die restliche Wunschliste - na ja... 
Ich wäre schon dankbar, wenn es bei den beleuchteten Brettern ordentliche Caps wie bei Deck geben würde.
Bei der Leuchtfarbe bleibe ich weiterhin lieber im kühlen Bereich - blau oder weiß. Pink, grün, gelb, rot - das war's dann. Mehr habe ich noch nicht gesichtet.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Mehrere Farben bei der Beleuchtung kann man wohl langfristig knicken.


Ich meinte es so wie Ducky es bei der Shine macht,


----------



## Shibi (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab jetzt die Ducky Shine 2 ausgepackt und muss sagen ich bin etwas enttäuscht. Sie macht zwar rundum einen guten Eindruck, aber mehr eben auch nicht. Ich hatte einfach etwas herausragendes erwartet nachdem sie so hoch gelobt wurde.
Das einzige was sie wirklich von der Storm Trigger abhebt ist die Möglichkeit mit der LED Beleuchtung rumzuspielen. Aber der Sinn dahinter sei mal dahingestellt. 
150€ ist mir die Tastatur auf jeden Fall nicht wert, kommt also wieder zurück in den Karton. 

Als nächstes habe ich jetzt die CM Storm Quick Fire mit den Reds ausgepackt. Muss sagen mit ihr tippt es sich richtig gut. Vielleicht sogar noch einen Ticken besser als mit den Blacks. Wobei der niedrigere Widerstand teilweise auch etwas störend ist. Außerdem fehlen mir hier die Pfeiltasten. Eigentlich brauche ich sie fast nie, aber sie fehlen mir einfach.  Dafür ist die Tastatur etwas kompakter als normale Tastaturen. Wer seine Tastatur oft transportiert weiß das evtl. zu schätzen. Bei mir liegt sie allerdings 365 Tage an der selben Stelle. 
Trotzdem bin ich jetzt am Grübeln ob die Blacks oder die Reds die bessere Wahl für mich sind. Vermutlich werde ich einfach mal die Quickfire 1-2 Tage testen und danach noch mal die Storm Trigger mit den Blacks hernehmen. Und dann mal schauen was mir besser gefällt. 


Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Black Widow Ultimate auspacken. Auch wenn ich vermute, dass die Blues nicht das richtige für mich sind.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja, die Stromtrigger sieht aus wie eine Plastikbombe und die Ducky Shine 2 ist sehr schick schlicht gehalten. Das ist der Hauptunterschied


----------



## Shibi (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Storm Trigger sieht in echt besser aus als auf den Bildern. Dachte auch zuerst, dass mir das Design nicht gefallen würde, aber nachdem ich sie ausgepackt habe, habe ich meine Meinung geändert. 
Die Verarbeitung der Storm Trigger ist auch auf dem gleichem Niveau wie die Verarbeitung der Ducky. 

Dass die Ducky Shine schlichter ist stimmt. Wer also wirklich etwas schlichtes und unauffälliges auf seinem Schreibtisch haben möchte kann mit der Ducky Shine nichts falsch machen.


So. als letztes ist die Black Widow Ultimate dran. Ich muss sagen den Preis für die meisten Stecker gewinnt sie auf jeden Fall. 4 Stecker, 2 mal USB und 2 für die durchgeschleiften Soundanschlüsse. Das hat keine andere. Dafür kann man an ihr auch direkt sein Headset anschließen und hat einen USB Anschluss für Maus, USB Sticks oder sonstiges.  
Von der Verarbeitungsqualität und Haptik her würde ich behaupten ist sie auf Platz 1 der vier Tastaturen die ich hier habe. Wirkt richtig massiv und perfekt verarbeitet. Die grüne Beleuchtung ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sieht sehr gut aus. Kann man nicht meckern. 
Vom Tippgefühl her sind die Blues doch besser als ich dachte. Dass die Blues lauter sind als die anderen Tasten kann ich nicht bestätigen. Allerdings drücke ich die Tasten beim Tippen auch immer runter bis zum Anschlag, da macht der Klick der Schalter keinen großen Unterschied mehr. Allerdings ist bewusstes leise Tippen weil die Freundin direkt daneben schlafen möchte nicht möglich.
Zum Tippen sind die Blues sehr gut. Würde behaupten noch einen Tick besser als die Blacks und Reds. Aber beim Zocken, zumindest bei Shootern, finde ich die Tasten zumindest mal gewöhnungsbedürftig. Da fühlen sich die Blacks und Reds einfach besser an. Also fällt sie für mich fast schon wieder raus, außer ich schaffe es mich daran zu gewöhnen. Und das wo ich mich gerade anfange mich in das Design zu verlieben. 
Das einzige was mich im Moment wirklich stört (außer den nicht perfekt gamingtauglichen Schaltern) ist das sehr dicke und Steife Kabel. Die Dicke ist vermutlich der 4 Einzelkabel geschuldet die zu einem Kabel zusammengefasst wurden. Ist auf jeden Fall recht schwer zu verlegen, das stört etwas. 

Jetzt weiß ich langsam echt nicht mehr welche Tastatur es werden soll. Die Strom Trigger, die Black Widow oder eine mit Reds, wobei die Quickfire aufgrund ihres Layouts rausfällt. Hier müsste ich mir noch mal eine andere mit Reds bestellen. Und dabei hatte ich gehofft die Entscheidung würde einfacher werden wenn ich erstmal ein paar Tastaturen hier habe.

Ich will die Black Widow mit Blacks haben, das wäre vermutlich die perfekte Tastatur für mich. Kann man das nicht einfach umlöten? 


Edit: Eine kleine Korrektur, die Black Widow ist doch definitiv lauter als die anderen. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit mein Headset auf, das hat die Klickgeräusche sehr stark gedämmt. Ohne Headset ist sie doch sehr laut. Ich hoffe nur meine Nachbarn stören sich nicht daran.  
Sie klingt doch sehr stark nach einem Maschinengewehr beim schnellen Tippen. Noch mehr als die anderen mechanischen Tastaturen.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ach ja... die BWU. Ich liebe sie - mit Blues erst recht.  Auch wenn ich sie erstmal in Rente geschickt habe.
Ein schwer unterschätztes Gerät. Aber das Kabel kann wirklich nerven, wenn man jemand ist, der seine Tastatur häufig umsetzt. Zum Glück ist die BWU selbst ein solches Schwergewicht, dass sie durch das dicke Kabel nicht durch die Gegend geschoben wird, wenn man nur das Kabel bewegt. Dafür hat das Kabel schon manch anderes über die Schreibtischkante geschubst. 
Die BWU ist trotz des schlanken Designs recht mächtig - den gewonnenen Platz in der Tiefe vor dem Monitor durch eine minimalistischere Tastatur kann ich gut gebrauchen.

Die Trigger - tja nu - ist eben eine Frage des Geschmacks. Das Gummibomberdesign wirkt für mich eher aufgesetzt und auch hässlich. Wenn ich was aus Gummi möchte, greife ich lieber zu Produkten der Firma Durex (Durability Reliability Excellence) .
Da kann die Ducky (kostet die wieder 150?) deutlich punkten.


----------



## altgofur (12. Juli 2013)

Scheint als Auslaufmodell mit Restbeständen im Preis gestiegen zu sein. 

Die Ducky 3 soll ja schon ihren Schatten voraus zu werfen.


----------



## Shibi (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> den gewonnenen Platz in der Tiefe vor dem Monitor durch eine minimalistischere Tastatur kann ich gut gebrauchen.


Ich hab hinter meinem Bildschirm noch mal 30cm Platz, falls der Platz wirklich mal eng werden sollte. 
Vorher war eine Oldshool G15 auf meinem Schreibtisch, das ist auch nicht unbedingt eine schlanke Tastatur. Gegen das Schiff ist die BWU richtig kompakt. 

Bin jetzt kurz davor mich für die BWU zu entscheiden. Hab noch etwas gezockt, so langsam gewöhnt man sich an die Blues beim Zocken. Die Blacks finde ich zwar immer noch einen Ticken besser beim Zocken und von der Lautstärke her auch etwas angenehmer aber in allen anderen Punkten ist die BWU der Storm Trigger überlegen. 
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich jetzt noch eine Handballenauflage für die BWU brauche oder nicht. Sie hat ja so einen handballenauflagenähnlichen Ansatz vorne dran.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die BW ist in Sachen Standfestigkeit eine Katastrophe, mir sind 2 davon innerhalb von vll 2-3 Monaten kaputt gegangen.
Deswegen rate ich eindringlich von der BW  ab, dazu ist sie ein Staubfänger.


----------



## Shibi (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Für defekte gibt es die Garantie. Und für Staub ein Staubtuch. 
Wobei du recht hast, auf einer schwarzen Tastatur sieht man natürlich jedes Staubkorn. Aber ich hab ja noch 1,5 Wochen bevor ich mich entscheiden muss. Mal schauen wie schlimm das mit dem Staub bis dahin ist.

Was ist denn an den BWs kaputt gegangen?


----------



## altgofur (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie ist den WAF der Blues? Deine Freundin schläft doch gelegentlich, wenn due tippst.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nach mehr als zwei Jahren im täglichen Einsatz kann ich zur BWU sagen:
Die beschichteten Keycaps haben durchgehalten - die habe ich von Anfang an mit einem gewissen Misstrauen beäugt. Schmutz klammert sich auch etwas hartnäckiger an der gummiartigen Schicht fest, vor allem an den Seiten. Da muss man eben etwas nachdrücklicher mit dem Q-tip zwischen den Tasten durchgehen als bei Caps aus weniger elastischem ABS/PBT-Vollmaterial. Aber das wird bei anderen Tastaturen mit ähnlichen Caps (wohl die meisten Beleuchtungsbretter) nicht anders sein.
Ansonsten kann man kaum etwas kaputt machen - außer man versucht mit Gewalt die stabilisierten Kappen abzuziehen, weil bei denen die Metallspangen der Stabilisatoren an der Unterseite eingehängt sind.
Eine Kaufbremse wäre heutzutage eher dieser Synapse-2.0-Online-Unfug.


----------



## BigBubby (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich glaube ich werde mir nächsten Monat die große QPad mit Blues kaufen. 
Langsam sind meine Finger ganz schön gequält beim vielen Tippen. 
Die BWU sagt mir auch zu, aber bei den Preis hätte ich gerne auch ein n-roll, da ich in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder das Problem habe, dass ich an die Grenze komme durch seltsame Tastenkombinationen, die manche prorgamme haben.


----------



## loller7 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich will mittlerweile irgendwie nurnoch PBT Keycaps. Das Feeling ist echt ein viel größerer Unterschied als ich dachte.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das FEELING? lol... da muss ich mich outen - da merke ich keinen Unterschied zwischen ABS und PBT. Und ich habe die meiste Zeit auf PBT herumgehämmert.
Der Hauptunterschied liegt in der Optik bzw. Verschleiß - unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Caps im Neuzustand matt sind, dauert es einfach ein paar Jahre länger mit PBT, bis man sie glatt und glänzend geprügelt hat.  
Sonstige Feelings würde ich eher den möglichen Implementierungen der Beschriftung in die Schuhe schieben.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die PBT Caps meiner Model M sind nach 20 Jahren immer noch matt. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie viel damit geschrieben wurde bevor ich sie in die Finger bekommen haben.

Ich bezweifle allerdings ebenfalls das es einen wesentlichen Unterschied zu ABS oder anderen Kunststoffen gibt. Einen wirklich erheblichen Unterschied gibt es wohl nur bei Tastenkappen die eine spezielle Beschichtung aufweisen oder Metallcaps.


----------



## loller7 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe leider nur dünne PBT Tasten (also so wie alle Keycaps auch). Die sehr viel rauere Oberfläche gibt mir ein deutlich besseres Schreibgefühl und auch, dass sie nie so fettig glänzen und rutschig werden fehlt komplett, wirklich top. Zudem haben die MX Blue Switches ein deutlich anderes Klicken als die in meiner KBT Pure mit Blues welche ABS verwendet. 
Zu gern würde ich Thick PBT Keycaps ausprobieren, kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass die sich klasse anfühlen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man nervt mich meine BW wieder, abgesehe davon das Space immer noch fehlt, nerven die Makrotasten links.

Und qarum gibt es noch keine ISO Tastatur mit Greens zu kaufen?


----------



## Shibi (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mal eine Zwischenfrage: Nachdem hier geschrieben wurde, dass die Black Widow schnell kaputt geht wollte ich mich darüber informieren und wollte ein paar Amazon Kundenbewertungen durchlesen. Aber dort schreiben manche etwas über Klavierlack,  Pulsierende Tastenbeleuchtung, nur 4 Stufen der Tastenbeleuchtung etc. Meine hat aber weder Klavirlack, noch eine Pulsierfunktion für die Tastenbeleuchtung (zumindest noch nicht gefunden) noch nur 4 Stufen bei der Tastenbeleuchtung. Das sind eher 20 Stufen. Also mehr Stufenlos. 

Gibt es verschiedene Versionen der Black Widow Ultimate? Oder haben die die normale Version, also nicht die Ultimate?


----------



## loller7 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt verschiedene Versionen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre hast du die BWU 2013.


----------



## Shibi (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ah, ok. Danke.


----------



## altgofur (15. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und qarum gibt es noch keine ISO Tastatur mit Greens zu kaufen?



Weil es auch keine ISO mit Clears gibt.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Doch, die G80-3000


----------



## altgofur (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die G80-3000... ja... darüber hatten wir ja schon gesprochen... 

Oder doch ein Versuch... hmmmm...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



altgofur schrieb:


> ...G80-3000... Oder doch ein Versuch...


 Versuch macht _kluch_.


----------



## altgofur (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nun führt mich doch nicht in _Versuch_ung...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



altgofur schrieb:


> Nun führt mich doch nicht in _Versuch_ung...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Doch !* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Probieren _geht über _studieren_... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ICh habe jetzt übergangsweise erst mal die kleine Qpad mit den Blues von meiner Freundin hier stehen. So bis Oktober, vielleicht dezember. Dann wird selbst eine gekauft (na gut ihre hatte ich damals auch gekauft und ihr für die Bachelorarbeit geschenkt. Jetzt leiht sie sie mir für die Dipl.arbeit.


----------



## altgofur (17. Juli 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Doch !



Boah, was seid ihr denn für Freunde? :p


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

lol... alles gewissenlose Verführer!


----------



## loller7 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich will unbedingt mal Topre tippen. Zum Glück gibts da nix halbwegs bezahlbares und schon gar nicht in Europa.  Hab ich noch was von meinem Geld.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Ich will unbedingt mal Topre tippen. Zum Glück gibts da nix halbwegs bezahlbares und schon gar nicht in Europa.


 Zählt England neuerdings _nicht _mehr zu Europa?  Und aktuell £ 208,81 sind doch _überschaubar_.


----------



## altgofur (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Zählt England neuerdings _nicht _mehr zu Europa?  Und aktuell £ 208,81 sind doch _überschaubar_.


 
Und das ganz mit ohne Rückgaberecht, du _gewissenloser Verführer_?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gewissen? Welches _Gewissen_?!
O.K., man geht ein _gewisses _Risiko ein. Aber ist dies unserer Mecha gewordenen _Passion _nicht wert? 
Oder vielleicht _doch_... 
Und _so _der Verführer bin _ich _nun auch nicht, eine Topre besticht schon alleine durch ihre eigenen Reize.
Kurz formuliert: _Reiz _ist geil! 
So, nachdem ich mir wieder mal die Finger _heiß _geschrieben habe, wasche ich meine Hände erstmal in Unschuld.


----------



## Anticrist (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer mechanischen Tastatur... Welche wurdet ihr empfehlen?
In der engeren Auswahl hatte ich bisher

Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 oder Elite(?)
Corsair K90 oder K70 (Unterschied???)
Oder Roccat ryos glow (ab wann erhältlich?)

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## loller7 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Budget?! Switches?! Verwendung? Fullsize? Beleuchtung wichtig? Importieren ok?!


----------



## BigBubby (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Auf jeden Fall eine mit ä, ü und ö würde ich empfehlen. Hilft beim konjunktiv.

Im Prnzip entscheidest du da meist nach geschmack. Natürlich hat jedes so sein kleines eigenenes Feature, aber im gesamten tun sie sich nicht so viel. Die Frage ist halt, was für dich interessant wichtig/er ist.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 oder Elite(?)
> Corsair K90 oder K70 (Unterschied???)
> Oder Roccat ryos glow (ab wann erhältlich?)


Keine.


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zu Topre muss man festhalten das sicherlich wahlweise ein Hauch von Wahnsinn oder Dekadenz dazugehört eine so teure Tastatur zu kaufen nur um sie auszuprobieren.

Außerdem sind die Topre Tastaturen zweifelsfrei überteuert. In der Produktion kosten sie wenn man den Aufbau betrachtet wahrscheinlich weniger, sicherlich aber nicht nennenswert mehr als vergleichbar hochwertige Cherry MX Tastaturen.

Auch die Importeure schlagen einiges drauf, in Japan gibt es die billigsten Modelle für umgerechnet unter 120€.



> Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer mechanischen Tastatur... Welche wurdet ihr empfehlen?


Vorgehensweise:

1) Lieblingsschalter festlegen (am besten durch Test möglichst vieler verschiedener!) 
->
2) Gewünschte "Extras" überlegen und nach Priorität ordnen, dabei nicht vergessen die Verarbeitungsqualität mit einzubeziehen, die auch einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Einfluss auf das Tippgefühl haben kann (Tastaturen mit nur auf der Platine montierten Schaltern fühlen sich etwa deutlich "klappriger" an als solche mit auf einer zusätzlichen Stahlplatte montierten Schaltern)
->
3) Aussuchen Welche Tastaturen überhaupt noch in Frage kommen und/oder diese Wünsche hier nennen



turbosnake schrieb:


> Keine.


 
Gar keine?


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (18. Juli 2013)

Gibt es eine gute mech. Gaming Tastatur?
Mit:
Handballenablage
Beleuchtung (auch Sonderzeichen)
Multimediatasten
USB für USB Stick
Klinke in+out (ggf)

Makrotasten unerwünscht, aber i.o.

Max 150€ ist diese neue Roccat in der Pro Ausstattung gut?


----------



## BigBubby (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Gibt es eine gute mech. Gaming Tastatur?
> Mit:
> Handballenablage
> Beleuchtung (auch Sonderzeichen)
> ...


 Qpad MX-80 passt in dein Schema meine ich


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Gar keine?


Nur von den 3 keine, liegt daran das Razer und Roccat nicht die beste Qualität hat und Corsair keinen vernüftigen Support, zumindest in den Foren bietet bzw geboten hat.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (18. Juli 2013)

Danke, ich informier mich mal


----------



## Anticrist (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Budget?! Switches?! Verwendung? Fullsize? Beleuchtung wichtig? Importieren ok?!


 
Budget egal, Switches ebenfalls, Gaming und ein bisschen Office. Ja, Fullsize. Beleuchtung wäre mir wichtig




BigBubby schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine mit ä, ü und ö würde ich empfehlen. Hilft beim konjunktiv.
> 
> Im Prnzip entscheidest du da meist nach geschmack. Natürlich hat jedes so sein kleines eigenenes Feature, aber im gesamten tun sie sich nicht so viel. Die Frage ist halt, was für dich interessant wichtig/er ist.


 
Liegt eher an der Rechtschreibkorrektur des Mobilgerätes..


Warum scheiden die genannten Tastaturen aus? Alternativvorschläge?


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Budget egal, Switches ebenfalls, Gaming und ein bisschen Office. Ja, Fullsize. Beleuchtung wäre mir wichtig


 
Ketzerische Frage: Wenn dir das Tippgefühl wirklich so egal ist warum willst du dann überhaupt eine mechanische Tastatur?

Ich würde wirklich niemandem empfehlen eine mechanische Tastatur "blind" zu kaufen ohne sich über die Schalter informiert zu haben.


----------



## Anticrist (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ketzerische Frage: Wenn dir das Tippgefühl wirklich so egal ist warum willst du dann überhaupt eine mechanische Tastatur?
> 
> Ich würde wirklich niemandem empfehlen eine mechanische Tastatur "blind" zu kaufen ohne sich über die Schalter informiert zu haben.



Habe mich in die 4 Varianten der Cherry MX eingelesen.. Klingen alle brauchbar - blau tendenziell am wenigsten.. Die frage ist eher wie gut man das einschätzen kann, so lange man sie nicht ausprobiert hat


----------



## altgofur (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Habe mich in die 4 Varianten der Cherry MX eingelesen.. Klingen alle brauchbar - blau tendenziell am wenigsten.. Die frage ist eher wie gut man das einschätzen kann, so lange man sie nicht ausprobiert hat


 
Wenn Du Dir die Frage schon stellst, ist die Antwort doch klar. 

Also: Ausprobieren. Entweder im Laden oder mittels Fernabsatzgesetz. Alle zusammen oder der Reihe nach. Ganz wie _Du_ magst. Denn es geht hier nur um Eines: Dass _Du_ zufrieden bist. Und das kannst nur Du beurteilen. 

Viele sagen, für Games wäre die Reds oder Blacks toll. Ich komme auch sehr gut mit den Brownies aus. Und es soll auch Leute geben, die mit den Blues gut spielen können. Ist halt sehr individuell.

Von den anderen Switches fange ich mal nicht an.


----------



## loller7 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Switches spielen die wohl größte Rolle. Daher solltest du dir da sicher sein. Und bei Budget egal solltest du dir eine Topre dazukaufen, wenn sie dir nicht gefällt gib sie mir


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich kann ebenfalls nur nochmal empfehlen sie auszuprobieren; in größeren Elektronikmärkten findet man durchaus häufig die Logitech G710 (MX Brown gedämpft), Razer Black Widow (MX Blue). Corsair Vengeance K60/65/70/90 (MX Red) und öfters auch mal eine von Cooler Master, meist mit MX Black. Damit wären die gängigsten Schalter abgedeckt.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man sollte zumindest wissen ob Taktil oder nicht, den Rest findet man eher durch ausprobieren raus.


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man sollte auf jeden Fall taktile und lineare Tasten ausprobieren.

Lineare Tasten sind im großen und ganzen alle gleich und unterscheiden sich nur durch die "Härte" der Feder. Taktile Tasten unterscheiden sich aber erheblich voneinander. Cherry MX Blue unterscheiden sich fühlbar von MX Brown oder Clear, nicht nur in Sachen Härte (lediglich die exotischen MX Green sind im großen und ganzen härtere Blues), Buckling Springs oder Topre Schalter fühlen sich wirklich deutlich anders an.

Edit: es gibt dann auch noch eine "dritte Art", die _exponentiellen_ Tasten, etwa Cherry MY. Die sind aber scheußlich.


----------



## evilass (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

hello! falls das noch niemand geposted haben sollte...

vorerst keine MX Green in DE. Quelle: Vorerst keine MX Green in Deutschland - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net


----------



## loller7 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mhm wir haben hier im Vergleich zum fernem Osten und den USA echt eine maue Auswahl. Und das wo doch die Cherry Switches aus Deutschland kommen wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (20. Juli 2013)

Das wird kommen...


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> vorerst keine MX Green in DE


England würde mir reichen.

Denn was drauf steht ist egal, vor allem wenn man sich eh eine Blank holt.


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Und das wo doch die Cherry Switches aus Deutschland kommen wenn ich mich nicht irre.


 
Die Tastaturen aber mit wenigen Ausnahmen aber nicht...


----------



## loller7 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja richtig, weiß ich ja. Fands doch nur ironisch. Wie markiert man so "halbernst" gemeinte Beiträge nur richtig... 

Evtl. kann Cherry ja im Sinne der deutschen Mecha-Gemeinde was klarmachen.


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Cherry hat ja durchaus Tastaturen mit allen wichtigen Cherry MX Schaltern im Angebot: G80 mit MX Blau, Schwarz und Clear und MX Board mit MX Black, Red und Brown.

Alle anderen Schalter sind Spezial(tasten)schalter, insbesondere war es wohl nie vorgesehen eine ganze Tastatur mit MX Green zu bestücken, diese sind für die Leer- und Enter Taste von MX Blue Tastaturen gedacht, wie auch MX "Dunkelgrau" in Kombination mit MX Black.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

   ----->  Ducky Channel?Products?Keyboards?Shine 3 Snake

Egal wie teuer, ich muss das Teil einfach haben


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wegen meines Nick müsste ich mir die auch kaufen


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist die wirklich auf 999  Stück limitiert? Und was ist der Vorteil gegenüber der normalen Shine 3? Die Schlange auf der Leertaste haben ja beide.


----------



## loller7 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Viel wird da neben dem Alu-Body nicht sein glaub ich.


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist die normale aus Kunststoff oder einfach nur schwarz?


----------



## Anticrist (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat die Corsair K95 auch nen Alu Körper, wie die K70 und Co ? sieht auf den Fotos irgendwie nicht danach aus

Edit: Erledigt - hat sie


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wegen meines Nick müsste ich mir die auch kaufen


 Worauf wartest Du noch? Mache Deinem Nick-Namen alle Ehre...


----------



## Anticrist (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

heut wurde mein K95 geliefert..schönes Brett.. schreibt sich super.. auch die Lautstärke ist weniger schlimm als befürchtet (meine erste Mecha), tolles Schreibgefühl
Tolles Teil, kann ich nur empfehlen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und willkommen bei den Mechanisten.
Die Beleuchtung der K70/K95 sieht schon geil aus, wenn die Tasten nicht im Gehäuse versenkt sind wie bei normalen Mechas. Hat was luxuriöses.
Schade dass die K65 keine hat... aber ich will eine TKL.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

k95 mit blues, das wäre glaube ich meine Tastatur...


----------



## Shibi (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich muss jetzt mal etwas zur Black Widow loswerden. Vermutlich ist das noch nicht mal ein Fehler von Razer sondern eher die Schuld der Schalter aber bei der 6 fehlt nach gerade mal 3 Wochen das Klickgeräusch. Das ist wirklich etwas schwach, bedenkt man, dass die Zahlen beim schreiben nur recht selten verwendet werden und ich die 6 vermutlich noch nicht einmal 100mal gedrückt habe seit ich die Tastatur habe. Bin grad am überlegen ob ich sie umtauschen soll oder warten ob das noch bei weiteren Tasten auftritt.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

umtauschen. Vermutlich montagsmodell


----------



## loller7 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Klingt als wäre irgendwas drübergelaufen. Einfach umtauschen. Das kann einfach nicht sein bei Cherry Switches.


----------



## biosmanager (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe erst vor kurzem die Erfahrung mit Flüssigkeiten in Cherry MX Schaltern machen dürfen und kann sagen, dass diese das Bump-Gefühl im Schalter entfernt. Meine MX Brown haben sich mit Saft drin wie MX Red angefühlt.
Einschicken, reparieren lassen, glücklich sein


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



biosmanager schrieb:


> Meine MX Brown haben sich mit Saft drin wie MX Red angefühlt.


 
Also ich tippe (Büro <-> *Brown*ie's) & tippe/spiele (zu Hause <-> *Red*'s) abwechselnd auf den jeweiligen Cherry's. Aber _so_, würde ich den Unterschied zwischen _diesen _Switches _nicht_ beschreiben.
Hm, wie dann? Den *Red*'s fehlt _lediglich _der taktile 'Bump' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, lösen leichtgängig(er), _linear _aus. Aber ganz bestimmt _nicht_ wie 'vollgesaftete' *Brown*ie's.


----------



## loller7 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

mMn fühlen sich Browns auch schon ohne Saft wie kratzige Reds an. Wirklich taktil finde ich die überhaupt nicht. Eben mehr in Richtung lineares Kratzen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

*Brown*ie's _sind _aber nun mal taktil und *Red*'s linear. Und die Sache mit dem 'Kratzen' fällt m.E. unter die Rubrik des _subjektiven _Empfindens.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn man auf die Tasten kloppt, dann sind es natürlich kratzige Reds, weil im ersten moment die nicht glatt durchlaufen


----------



## JackA (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

mmmmh saftige Brownies, jetzt hab ich hunger 
Also im Vergleich zu linearen MX-Schalter fühlen sich Browns wirklich wie verdreckt an. Kratzen würde ichs net bezeichnen, nur eben wie ne Ablagerung, die man überwinden muss bei nem linearen Switch.
Auch kam es mir so vor, dass man dieses taktile Feedback nach ner Zeit nicht mehr wahr nimmt, da es nur minimal vorhanden ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich hacke gerade (jetzt in _diesem_ Moment!) auf meinen Büro-*Brown*ie's 'rum. Da _kratzt_ nichts oder ist _saftig_-_matschig_-_sonstdawas_...


----------



## biosmanager (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ein wenig "kratzig" fühlen sie sich imho schon an. Aber ich mag meine Browns so


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kratzig? 
Im Leben nicht - meine Brownies gehen butterzart. 
Ans Taktile gewöhnt man sich allerdings wirklich schnell - nach einer gewissen Zeit nimmt es nur noch wahr, wenn man bewusst darauf achtet.
Oder wenn man an ein nicht taktiles Brett strafversetzt wird - man merkt gleich, dass etwas fehlt.


----------



## biosmanager (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

"Kratzig" ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck dafür. Ich meine das Gefühl unmittelbar vor dem Bump.


----------



## merkijan (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hidiho!

Soeben kam mein "Cherry MX-Board 3.0" an. Relativ werteneutral poste ich mal die ersten Impressionen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rein von der Vearbeitung und dem nötigen "Zusammenbau" (Anbringen der Rutschsicherungen) her bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht - sie hängt jetzt "nur" am Dritt-PC... aber lange werde ich die sicher nicht behalten, denke ich. 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dann werte bitte mal etwas persönlicher. 
Für einen Zehner mehr im Vergleich zur "alten Garde" sollte man vielleicht keine Wunder erwarten, aber die Handvoll Reviews, die ich studiert habe, waren relativ positiv.


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sind die Schalter nur auf der Platine oder auf einer zusätzlichen Metallplatte befestigt?


----------



## merkijan (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eine "persönlichere" Wertung und mehr Bilder gibts dann erst am Wochenende - da hab ich mehr Zeit 

@Superwip: Hab auf die Schnelle noch zwei Bilder für dich gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das sieht ja nicht schlecht aus; jedenfalls scheint der Aufpreis im Vergleich zur G80-3000 einigermaßen gerechtfertigt. Das die Tastatur für den Preis nicht in der Spitzenklasse mitspielen kann sollte nicht weiter verwunderlich sein.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was mir als negativ irgendwo noch schwach in Erinnerung ist, sind diese merkwürzigen Gummikeile. 
Braucht man die überhaupt?


----------



## merkijan (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn du die roten "Klebedreiecke" meinst: Die dienen als Rutschsicherung, wenn man die Füße nicht ausklappt. 

An den Füßen bringt man wiederum so "Gummikappen" (kann man auf meinen Bildern einmal auf einer roten Fläche liegend sehen) an, damit dort das Rutschen verhindert wird.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die meine ich. 
Immerhin - Gummis für die Hinterbeine, das hat noch lange nicht jede teurere Tastatur.


----------



## loller7 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe gestern zwei alte Tastaturen ausgeschlachtet und mal ein nettes Album mit Kommentaren erstellt: Keyboard harvesting - Imgur
Was meint ihr?!


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Datamini sieht nett aus auch wenn ihre Caps nicht sehr hochwertig sind. Interessant ist das seltene QWERTZ-Layout mit großem Enter.

Ich hätte die Tastenkappen eher von der G81 auf die Datamini "transplantiert", dort passen sie wohl besser.


----------



## loller7 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du glaubst nicht was für eine f***ing Fummelarbeit diese Enter-Taste war... 
Die MX Blues der Datamini sind entweder Vintage-Blues oder einfach schon recht abgenutzt. Aber sie fühlen sich leicht anders an als meine Blues. Zudem geht die Datamini erstmal an meinen kleinen Bruder. Die dicken Keycaps fühlen sich unfassbar geil auf meiner Ducky an. 
Ich kann auch gut nachvollziehen, dass einige es nicht so hübsch finden, aber ich finde die Vintage Keycaps recht hübsch auf der Ducky. Und wenn ich bald neue Modifiers hab wird das glaub ich ganz nett.


----------



## JackA (5. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Find ich sehr schick die Ducky mit den alten Caps.
Auch die 60% sieht sehr geil aus mit den weißen Caps (sofern sie in echt auch so leuchten).


----------



## loller7 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja sie leuchten in echt wirklich genauso. Allerdings gefällt sie mir besser wenn die LEDs aus sind. Die alten keycaps haben ein so unglaublich geniales Tippgefühl, die bleiben drauf. Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einem CCnG Keycap set, was wirklich ausgezeichnet passen würde...


----------



## JackA (5. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da kann ich dir nur recht geben.
Ich habe ja original Cherry DoubleShots (ABS) (von den ersten Raptor K1 Tastaturen) und dicke PBT von den alten G80-1800 zu Hause und finde die PBT's viel geiler als die ABS DS.
Auch merkt man einen Unterschied zur Lautstärke und Tippgefühl.
CCnG wär jetzt aber nicht mein Fall , lieber hätte ich PBT Blanks schwarze Haupttasten und grüne Modifier wie diese hier:
klick mich


----------



## loller7 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja ok. Modifier in einem ähnlichem Grün sind "auf dem Weg". Wer weis wie lange das aber dauert...


----------



## loller7 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mechanical Keyboards 2013 - Buyer's Guide - YouTube

Gelungenes Buying-Guide. Könnte man fast zum Sticky machen.


----------



## evilass (13. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gesagt, getan. Und so ist der Link nun auch im ersten Post vertreten.


----------



## loller7 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Genial, der TE ist endlich da!  
Hier das wäre evtl. noch ganz gut am Start: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...41-mechanische-tastaturen-switch-auswahl.html

Der Sammelthread von Modellen ist mittlerweile auch tot oder?! Da gibts doch viel zu viel...


----------



## JackA (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja die Übersicht verliert man schön langsam.
Was ich grad so im Kopf habe (mit ISO Layout):
*A4Tech*
B510 (bald verfügbar)
B520 (bald verfügbar)
*Cherry*
MX-Board 3.0
*CM Storm*
Trigger
Quickfire-Serie
Mech (bald verfügbar)
*Corsair*
K65
K70
K95
(Zwitter werden nicht genannt )
*DAS Keyboard*
Model S
*Ducky*
Shine-Reihe
G2Pro
*Filco*
Majestouch
*GeIL EpicGear*
DeziMator (bald verfügbar)
*Genius*
M1 (evtl. bald verfügbar)
*Gigabyte*
Osmium
*KBTalking*
Pure
*Logitech*
G710+
*Matias*
Quiet Pro
*Mionix*
Zibal 60
*Ozone*
Strike
*Perixx*
PX-5000 (bald verfügbar)
*QPad*
MK-Reihe
*Razer*
Black Widow Reihe
*Roccat*
Ryos
*Steelseries*
6Gv2
7G
*Tesoro*
Durandal-Reihe
Colada
*TT Esport*
Meka-Reihe
Poseidon
*WASD Keyboards*
V1
V2 (evtl. bald verfügbar)
*Zalman*
ZM-K500 (evtl. bald verfügbar)
*Zowie*
Celeritas

Ich hoff ich hab nichts vergessen


----------



## BigBubby (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist ISO DE Layout nicht das normale DE Layout? Dann hast du die QPads vergessen.
Oder welche Variante ist das ISO DE Layout? Man findet leider nur shcwer übersichten, welches welches ist.


----------



## loller7 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Stimmt, wenn man sich auf ISO beschränkt wirds schon etwas weniger. Aber da fehlen momentan noch ganze Marken wie Ducky (Shine 1/2/3, G2 Pro, Dk 9087 etc.) Vortex (Poker 1,2), KBTalking (Pure, Pure Pro, Race)


----------



## JackA (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du hast völlig recht. Dass ich Qpad vergessen habe ist ja schon fast peinlich 
Also ISO = Europäisches Layout mit 105 Tasten, großer Return und kleiner linken Shift Taste.
Aber jedes europäische Land hat wieder andere Tastenbeschriftung, z.B. AZERTY (FR), QWERTY (GB), etc.
Aber nichts desto trotz dürfte jedes genannte Keyboard DE Layout haben, bzw. im DE Layout erscheinen.
Liste wurde auch erweitert.
Die Poker hat aber nach meinem Gedächtnis kein ISO Layout.
Würde ich das ANSI Layout mit aufnehmen, würde ich bis Morgen noch tippen.


----------



## Superwip (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da fehlt aber noch viel...

Es gibt auch noch einige interessante Tastaturen mit dem japanischen, ISO-kompatiblem JIS Layout. Das wird leider oft vergessen, vermutlich weil diese Tastaturen aus naheliegenden Gründen in Europa kaum erhältlich sind.

Etwa:
Alle Tastaturen ohne anderslautende Anmerkung verwenden Cherry MX Schalter

*Unicomp*
EnduraPro (Knickfeder, Trackpoint)
Ultra Classic (Knickfeder)
Classic Trackball (Knickfeder, Trackball)
Spacesaver M (Knickfeder)
PC 122 (Kein ISO Layout sondern IBM 122 Layout aber dieses ist auch QWERTZ kompatibel) (Knickfeder)

*Matias*
Tactile Pro (Matias Klick-Schalter)

*Cherry*
G80-3000
G80-1800
G80-11900 (Touchpad)
G84-4100 (und Derivate; Cherry ML Schalter)

*Raptor Gaming*
K1 (Gehäuse und Mechanik der Cherry G80-1800 aber teils mit NKRO)

*Topre*
Realforce 105UB / 105UFB / 105UFW (Topre Kapazitiv)
Realforce 88UB (Topre Kapazitiv)

*Filco*
Majestouch 2
Majestouch 2 Ninja

*Datamancer*
Spezialanfertigungen im Retro-Design

*Truly Ergonomic*
Model 209 (Ergonomisches Layout, 209 Tasten)

*Maltron*
Two Hand Fully Ergonomic (Ergonomisches 3D-Layout)
Dual Hand Flat (Ergonomisches Layout)

*Datacomp*
DCK100
MAC3 USB (reduziertes Apple Layout, Alps Klick-Taktile Schalter)

*Active Key*
AK-S7001D-UW (kein Mittelblock, programmierbare Zusatztasten)
AK-B40 (Ohne Numblock, Rote Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Spritzwassergeschützte Spezialversion der Cherry MX Black)
AK-B44-G (Ohne Numblock, Rote Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Spritzwassergeschützte Spezialversion der Cherry MX Black, mit Touchpad)
AK-880-U (mit Magnetkartenleser)

*Artemy Lebedev Studio*
Optimus Maximus (Cherry ML mit OLED Tastenkappe)

*Leopold*
FC500R

*JIS Layout*
Beleuchtete Tastaturen scheinen im Land der aufgehenden Sonne nur wenige Anhänger zu haben; wer hier mehr Auswahl erwartet hat wird enttäuscht aber es gibt dennoch ein paar interessante Modelle, insbesondere die µTron.

*UC Technology*
µTron (Topre Kapazitiv, Split-Ergonomisch)

*PFU (Fujitsu)*
Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional (Topre Kapazitiv, reduziertes Speziallayout; für QWERTZ ist die Japanische Version zu bevorzugen!!)
Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional Typ S (Topre Kapazitiv, reduziertes Speziallayout; für QWERTZ ist die Japanische Version zu bevorzugen!!)

*Leopold*
FC400R
FC410R

*I-T Touch*
AS-KB91

*Owltech*
OWL-KB109BM


----------



## OctoCore (15. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Leopold FC500R existiert als echtes DE-Layout, aber nur mit Browns - bei Non-DE gibt es mehr Switchauswahl.


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eine Quelle dafür, was Leopold genau in welchem Layout im Angebot hat und was nicht habe ich noch nicht gefunden... abgesehen _vielleicht_ von der Leopold Homepage aber ich kann kein Koreanisch und der Google Übersetzer ist auch nur begrenzt hilfreich. Die JIS und ISO Versionen sind dort aber soweit ich das gesehen habe auch nicht gelistet...

Interessant wären eventuell auch die Koreanischen Hangul Versionen, wenn man das Layout etwas umstellt müsste man sie auch ohne Wesentliche Nachteile als QWERTZ Tastatur nutzen können.


----------



## merkijan (16. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe übrigens mein noch fehlendes Update bezüglich meinem Cherry MX-Board 3.0 nicht vergessen - hatte bisher aber nicht besonders viel Zeit, mich damit zu beschäftigen. Aktuell kann ich sagen: Wirklich ganz okay für den Preis. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Hat schon jemand die EpicGear DeziMator gesehen? 
Product: DeziMator » EpicGear

Gibts in beiden Varianten (MX Red/Brown) bald auch mit deutschem Layout.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## loller7 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sieht ja grauenvoll aus das Ding!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn _*Frankenstein *_Mecha's basteln würde, käme das dabei heraus. 
(Ja, ist denn _schon wieder_ Halloween?!)


----------



## OctoCore (17. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



merkijan schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die EpicGear DeziMator gesehen?


 
Jetzt ja. 
Wirkt wie eine weitere Ione-Mutation - nur in gruselig.


----------



## altgofur (17. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Passt zu der Halloween-Folge die hier gerade im Hintergrund läuft...


----------



## JackA (19. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Find ich hübscher als die neue CM Storm Mech
Aber solche Auswüchse sind ja bereits bekannt: siehe Azio Levetron Mech5


----------



## merkijan (19. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wer bei dem Namen *EpicGear DeziMator* ernsthaft eine schlichte, von Filco inspirierte Tastatur ohne abgedrehtes Design erwartet hat, möge bitte in die Ecke gehen und sich schämen


----------



## loller7 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat glaub ich niemand erwartet.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wer weiß, wer weiß...


----------



## altgofur (19. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wunder gibt es immer wieder, oder wie?


----------



## evilass (20. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wow, welch eine Aufstellung der Bretter.

Ja, den ersten Thread werde ich mal wohl so richtig umkrempeln müssen. Und dafür brauche ich Euch... denn meiner Meinung nach wäre es das beste wenn... und jetzt kommt ihr! Wenn jemand, der keine Ahunng hat und über Google auf diesen Thread stößt, soll er sich direkt zurecht finden. Das schaffen wir doch, oder?


----------



## loller7 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wann kommen wir und warum?! Und was sollen wir machen?!


----------



## BigBubby (20. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn du umkrempel willst, dann würde ich sagen:

1. Allgemein zu Mechanischen und Unterschied (Vor UND Nachteile) gegenüber Rubberdome und den Latoptastaturen

2. Typen von Tastern (Die 4 Hauptgruppen, sowie etwas kürzer die Nebenerscheinungen und andere Namensgenung in anderen Ländern
3. Weiter Details Unterschiede bei Mechanischen abgesehen von den Tastertypen. Z.B. Backplane, Verlötet, austauschbar, beleuchtung und auch was NCRO, 4CRO usw ist

4. Platzhalter (eventuell allgemein noch diskussionkram über bestimmte vor und nachteile oder die verschiedenen Keyccaps, fällt mir gerade nichts ein).

5. (bzw. Letzter Punkt) Liste der Keyboards. zuerst die DE Tastaturen, dann eventuell noch UK/US. Als Unterkathegorie dann nach Hersteller und innerhalb des Herstellers nach Tastertyp und das einheitlich. Z.b. immer erst Rot, dann blau, dann braun, dann schwarz, dann sonderformen; Bei dieser Liste könnte man auch Link zum PCGH Preisvergleich, wenn darin vorhanden oder/und zur Herstellerseite dazu, sowie ob aus DT oder Importware und Preisabschätzung.


----------



## evilass (21. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke schonmal 



BigBubby schrieb:


> 5. (bzw. Letzter Punkt) Liste der Keyboards. zuerst die DE Tastaturen, dann eventuell noch UK/US. Als Unterkathegorie dann nach Hersteller und innerhalb des Herstellers nach Tastertyp und das einheitlich. Z.b. immer erst Rot, dann blau, dann braun, dann schwarz, dann sonderformen; Bei dieser Liste könnte man auch Link zum PCGH Preisvergleich, wenn darin vorhanden oder/und zur Herstellerseite dazu, sowie ob aus DT oder Importware und Preisabschätzung.



Der Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach besonders wertvoll, allerdings muss dieser auch regelmäßig aktuell gehalten werden. Und wie ihr sicher festgestellt habt, bin ich da ... sagen wir mal ... SCHLAMPIG. Trotzdem werde ich es mal versuchen... Termin für 4 Std. ist schon fürs WE angelegt.


----------



## JackA (21. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Der Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach besonders wertvoll, allerdings muss dieser auch regelmäßig aktuell gehalten werden. Und wie ihr sicher festgestellt habt, bin ich da ... sagen wir mal ... SCHLAMPIG. Trotzdem werde ich es mal versuchen... Termin für 4 Std. ist schon fürs WE angelegt.


Keine Sorge, wir greifen dir schon unter die Arme, dafür ist es ja ein Forum.
Ich sehe Punkt 1,2 und 3 auch nicht so wichtig, da es in anderen Foren, Internetseiten schon zu genüge geschrieben wurde, also entweder du willst dir wirklich die Arbeit machen und alles so ähnlich noch mal schreiben oder du verweist einfach nur auf die jeweiligen Quellen. Guide Mechanische Tastaturen und der Mecha-Blog
Eine Auflistung von allen erhältlichen Tastaturen sehe ich als wichtig, damit man mal eine ausführliche Markt-Übersicht hat.
Und da kann ich dir und viele andere unter die Arme greifen.
Ich würde aber erstmal nur die wirklichen ISO-DE Layouts in Angriff nehmen, diese sind überschaubar und auch zu 95% der Wunsch von potentiellen Käufern. Auch die Gliederung in Switch-Typen finde ich gut, wobei man abwägen sollte, was vernünftiger ist, da einige Firmen ja ihre Tastaturen mit alle Switches anbieten und dadurch die Tastaturen doppelt auftauchen, ob es dann nicht vernünftiger ist, eine Gruppe zu machen, wo "alle Switch-Typen" oder ähnlich heißt.
Wenn dir dann noch langweilig ist, kannst du komplett das ISO Layout in Angriff nehmen, wobei du die weglassen kannst, die bereits im DE Layout existent sind, dennoch gibt es z.B. Ducky Tastaturen, die nur ISO-Finnland Layout haben.
Danach dann das ANSI Layout und das sind richtig viele Tastaturen.


----------



## BigBubby (21. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich würde punkt 1-3 trotzdem reinnehmen und wenn er die texte mit quellverweis kopiert. Denn die meisten sind zu faul links anzuklicken. Dafür können doppelte Informationen rausgenommen werden und so eine kompakte zusammenfassung entstehen. Dieses wäre auch nur ein mal Arbeit und würde auch neulinge gut informieren.
der thread könnte dann auch umbenannt werden. Sowas wie "faq - guide - wissenswertes zu mechanischen tastaturen mit Modelliste"


----------



## altgofur (21. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich würde aber erstmal nur die wirklichen ISO-DE Layouts in Angriff nehmen, diese sind überschaubar und auch zu 95% der Wunsch von potentiellen Käufern. Auch die Gliederung in Switch-Typen finde ich gut, wobei man abwägen sollte, was vernünftiger ist, da einige Firmen ja ihre Tastaturen mit alle Switches anbieten und dadurch die Tastaturen doppelt auftauchen, ob es dann nicht vernünftiger ist, eine Gruppe zu machen, wo "alle Switch-Typen" oder ähnlich heißt.



Wir wäre es denn mit so einer Matrix?

Irgendwie bekomme ich das mit dem Code hier gerade nicht hin. 


```
Tastatur                | MX Black | MX Blue | MX Brown | MX Red  | MX Clear | Topre | ...
------------------------+----------+---------+----------+---------+----------+-------+----------
Tolle Tastatur (link)   |     X    |         |    X     |         |          |       |
```


----------



## loller7 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ouh ja sowas wäre sehr schön übersichtlich. Wenn man mal langeweile hat macht man noch Bild und (Straßen-)Preis dazu rein. Da kann dann auch jeder easy mithelfen und einfach was drunter posten.


----------



## evilass (21. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mir wird immer klarer, dass das ganze ein geniales OpenCroud.Doc sein könnte... Ich werde mich mal informieren und genialös wäre etwas inkl. Filter und Eingabemöglichkeit... wenn das nicht mal die ersten Schritte für ein dickes Projekt sind...


----------



## BigBubby (21. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

OpenCroud.Doc klingt gar nicht schlecht.
Da kann jeder auch nach farbe sortieren, die ihn interessiert 
Eine extra Zeile wäre dann halt die HErstellerseite und eine zum Preisvergleich oder sowas


----------



## Leandros (24. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bin extrem Positiv überrascht von Logitech. Es gibt Logitech Treiber für die G710+ für Mac OS X. Geile sache.


----------



## BigBubby (24. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Aber man kauft sich doch kein Überstylisches Mac gerät und haut dann da so eine hässliche Tastatur vor, oder?


----------



## Leandros (24. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich find die G710+ schön. 

Das ist meine andere Tastatur: http://pckeyboard.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/Straight on 2s.png


----------



## BigBubby (24. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.
mag es lieber schlichter.

understatement ist da mein lieblingswort zu.


----------



## evilass (25. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, ich habe schon angefangen in einem Google-Docs-Dokument, ein FAQ zu schreiben. Wer sich den Anfang mal durchlesen möchte, möge mir bitte eine PN schicken und sende dann den Link, mit der Möglichkeit Kommentare zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Superwip (26. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Wenn dir dann noch langweilig ist, kannst du komplett das ISO Layout in Angriff nehmen, wobei du die weglassen kannst, die bereits im DE Layout existent sind, dennoch gibt es z.B. Ducky Tastaturen, die nur ISO-Finnland Layout haben.


 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch nicht-QWERTZ ISO Tastaturen beschreiben, da man die Tastenkappen einerseits recht einfach und auch billig tauschen kann, andererseits ist die Aufschrift relativ egal wenn man blind schreiben kann.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich, wie gesagt, auch JIS Tastaturen aufzählen, jedenfalls eher als ANSI Tastaturen.


Nachdem ich die Epicgear DeziMator auf der Gamescom gesehen habe möchte ich noch dazu sagen, das sie einen sehr gut verarbeiteten und funktionalen Eindruck macht. Ähnlich wie bei der Corsair K-Serie besteht das Gehäuse aus Aluminium wobei die Schalter direkt auf der oberen Gehäuseplatte befestigt sind. Das das Design und insbesondere die Beleuchtung einem Filcofan nicht gefällt ist nicht weiter verwunderlich aber das war offensichtlich auch kein Entwicklungsziel. Man kann die Tastatur auch schlichter machen indem man auf die roten Tasten verzichtet und die _Unterbodenbeleuchtung_ ausschaltet.


----------



## biosmanager (27. August 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Epicgear DeziMator auf der Gamescom gesehen habe möchte ich noch dazu sagen, das sie einen sehr gut verarbeiteten und funktionalen Eindruck macht.



Na, hast du auch bei dem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht?

Ich fand dieses Keyboard auch sehr interessant, vor allem, weil der Hersteller noch relativ unbekannt ist.


----------



## evilass (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eine Frage nebenbei. Gibt es mechnische Tastaturen, die einen kleineren Tastenhub haben (als die üblichen)? Ich frage aus folgendem Grund. Ich schreibe nun seit ca. zwei Jahren auf mechanischen Tastaturen und ich bleibe immer noch mit den Fingern ab und zu an den Tasten "hängen"... wie soll ich es beschreiben... Ich tippe das Wort "der", nachdem mein linker Zeigefinger das "d" und der Mittelfinger das "e" gedrückt hat, wandert mein Zeigefinger zum "r" und bleibt dann aber an dessen unterer Kante hängen, weil er nicht schnell genug wieder oben ist. Ist das verständlich? Jedenfalls habe ich dieses Problem auf keiner Notebooktastatur und obwohl das Schreibgefühl für'n Arsch ist (sorry dafür), bin ich auf einer Tastatur mit flachen Tasten etwas schneller. Vielleicht gibt es für Spezis wie mich sowas wie "The best of both worlds"?


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2013)

Die Cherry MX 3.0 hat flachere Tasten als die meisten anderen Mechas. Der Auslösehub bleibt aber gleich.


----------



## BigBubby (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

schneller tippen durch weniger eindrücken. Mechanische reagieren ja bereits ab etwa hälfte des Weges.

theoretisch wären tasten die mehr widerstand bieten auch schneller zurück. Das würde ich den fingern aber nicht antun.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Neues Spielzeug. 

Coding Horror: The CODE Keyboard
CODE Mechanical Keyboard

Pflichtkauf für mich. Besitze sogar das Buch nachdem das Keyboard benannt worden ist: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../AAAAAAAABSA/TFKTGgAddDc/w842-h1123-no/13+-+1


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2013)

Nur sehe ich nicht was an dem Ding so "truly great" sein soll.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Normaly Tastatur mit MX Clear, Tenkeyless. Gutes Design. Media Tasten (wo auch immer die sein sollen).

Ich find sie gut. Mir gefällt auch die möglichkeit Hardware seitig das Layout zu ändern.


----------



## loller7 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bin auf The Code durch reddit aufmerksam geworden und hab mich auch gelich verliebt. MX Clears sind glaub ich richtig gut und das Design spricht mich auch an. Leider sind das keine Doubleshot keycaps. und nur dünn. Zudem brauche ich zum programmieren doch noch ein deutsches Layout. Wie genau meinst du das mit dem Layout verändern?!


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ein ANSI-Layout wäre für mich allerdings ein Nachteil den auch ein in Hardware änderbares Layout nicht ausgleichen kann.



> Na, hast du auch bei dem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht?


 
Welches Gewinnspiel? 



> Leider sind das keine Doubleshot keycaps.


 
Gibt es überhaupt Doubleshot Tastenkappen für beleuchtete Tastaturen? Mir wären keine bekannt (auch wenn das technisch freilich sehr wohl möglich wäre).


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mich juckt das ANSI-Layout ziemlich wenig. Ich tippe eh nie mit Standard Layout. Nutze, wie ihr ja wisst, Bone2. 

Du hast unter der Tastatur einige DIP Schalter, mit denen du zwischen QWERTY, Dvorak und Colemak wechseln kannst. Außerdem kannst du für Mac OS X alt und command wechseln (kann man aber auch in den system settings von OS X, habe ich z.B getan). Außerdem kannst du Capslock auf Ctrl legen und den Windows key deaktivieren (geht an der Front).

Das Keyboard ist übrigens vom StackOverflow Gründer.


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bone2 ist aber auch ein ISO basierendes Layout.

Natürlich kann man es (auch) auf ANSI zurechtbiegen aber optimal ist das nicht. Dvorak und Colemak nützen dir dann auch nichts.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Stimmt, aber da ich eh unter Mac OS X mit einigen Custom Anpassungen an Bone2 leben muss, würde mich das auch nicht großartig weiter jucken.


----------



## BigBubby (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> Zudem brauche ich zum programmieren doch noch ein deutsches Layout. Wie genau meinst du das mit dem Layout verändern?!


 
Da bist du der erste. Alle die ich kenne, die mit Programmieren ihr Geld verdienen, sind vom Englischen Layout sehr viel mehr angetan, da die Sonderzeichen besser erreichbar sind und so schneller programmiert werden kann. (Nach deren Aussage  )


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das QWERTY Layout hat beim Programmieren ein paar potenzielle Vorteile, man braucht etwa die Alt-Gr Taste nicht um die relativ oft gebrauchten Klammern {} und [] zu verwenden während man die deutschen Umlaute kaum benötigt. Allerdings gilt das auch für das ISO Kompatible UK-QWERTY (und diverse Spezialbelegungen). Allgemein ist das ISO Layout flexibler und damit meiner Meinung nach klar besser.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Da bist du der erste. Alle die ich kenne, die mit Programmieren ihr Geld verdienen, sind vom Englischen Layout sehr viel mehr angetan, da die Sonderzeichen besser erreichbar sind und so schneller programmiert werden kann. (Nach deren Aussage  )


 
Kann ich verstehen. Programmier mal Objective-C mit Deutschem Layout.


----------



## Xandronos (30. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen welche Mechanische Tastatur denn die beste für Gaming ist. Ich suche eine neue Tastatur und möchte mir gerne eine Mechanische kaufen. Zu welcher würdet ihr mir denn raten?


----------



## BigBubby (30. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

es gibt keine beste.
die meisten mögen reds. Einige lieber blues or browns. Wenige blacks zum zocken.
musst du testen.
das genaue Modell ist dann eine frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## Leandros (30. August 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Well said. 

Kannst dir ja mal z.b die G710+ anschauen. Oder die Steelseries 6Gv2. Oder eine QPad.


----------



## SiQ (30. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Well said.
> 
> Kannst dir ja mal z.b die G710+ anschauen. Oder die Steelseries 6Gv2. Oder eine QPad.



Jup sehe ich auch so. Hatte 3 Qpad zum testen bestellt und die mit Browns behalten.


----------



## XP1500Monster (1. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich möchte mir eine Mechanische Tastatur zulegen. Nach vielen Testberichten und Technik-Recherchen wollte ich mir die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium zulegen (MX reds).
Doch dann musste ich feststellen, das die Enter-Taste klein ist, was mir einen gehörigen Stimmungsdämpfer verpasst hat. Ich musste einmal kurzzeitig mit einer Tastatur mit einer kleinen Enter-Taste arbeiten, und es war schrecklich.

Auf Amazon und Alternate sieht man auf den Bilder, das die Enter-Taste klein ist.
Was mich dann aber vollends verwirrt hat, war, das auf Youtube ein Deutscher ein Review zur Tastatur gemacht hat. Das Seltsame: Er hatte ein normales, deutsches Layout, mit NORMALER Enter-Taste.
Wo muss ich kaufen, um so eine zu bekommen?
Hier das Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoia95cplxs


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das ist ganz einfach: Du musst in der Artikelbeschreibung nur auf "Deutsches Layout" oder "QWERTZ" achten.


----------



## XP1500Monster (1. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das seltsame ist ja, dass ich schon Osmium's mit Deutscher Tastenbeschriftung (Ü sichtbar) gesehen habe, bei denen Die Enter-Taste klein war.
Ich habe nach QWERTZ ausschaugehalten, habe allerdings nirgendwo eine mit QWERTZ zum verkauf gesehen...obwohl...doch. Bei zackzack, falls es dir was sagt. 
Dort gibt es Artikel immer kurzzeitig mit oft massiven Rabatten, aber es gibt die dort nicht mehr


----------



## BigBubby (1. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt andere Sprachen, die auch ein Ü haben. Aber z.B. kein Ä und Ö. Oder welche mit Ö aber ohne Ä und Ü.


----------



## XP1500Monster (1. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kann mir sonst jemand eine mechanische Tastatur mit QWERTZ Layout empfehlen? Welche Cherrys sind egal.


BigBubby schrieb:


> Es gibt andere Sprachen, die auch ein Ü haben. Aber z.B. kein Ä und Ö. Oder welche mit Ö aber ohne Ä und Ü.


Das kann allerdings sein. Wie gesagt, ich habe mich ja noch nicht endgültig festgelegt.
Budget ist ca. 130-140 Euro.

Ich sehe gerade auf Amazon diesen Satz bei der Osmium: Information zum Tastatur-Layout: Bei Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon.de erhalten Sie das bestellte Produkt im deutschsprachigen QWERTZ-Tastatur-Layout, sofern nicht anders angegeben. Bei Verkauf und Versand durch einen Drittanbieter gelten die Angaben des jeweiligen Verkäufers.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Hoffnung.
Und falls es nicht QWERTZ ist schick ich die zurück.


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Es gibt andere Sprachen, die auch ein Ü haben. Aber z.B. kein Ä und Ö. Oder welche mit Ö aber ohne Ä und Ü.


 
Diese verwenden aber soweit ich weiß fast alle ein ISO Layout. Es gibt nur wenige Ausnahmen, etwa die Türkische QWERTY Tastatur... vielleicht ist das sogar die einzige Ausnahme.

Die Avia Osmium gibt es auf jeden Fall auch in deutschem QWERTZ, das Produktfotos die Englische Variante zeigen ist kein Einzelfall und auch nicht auf diese Tastatur beschränkt. Manchmal ist sogar auf der Verpackung die amerikanische Version abgebildet.


----------



## XP1500Monster (2. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mehrere Quellen haben jetzt schon gesagt das man die Osmium mit QWERTZ bekommt. Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## JackA (2. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nimm die Osmium und werde glücklich damit . Die hat große Enter Taste, auf den Bildern ist zu 95% immer das US Layout abgelichtet.


----------



## XP1500Monster (2. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So ähnlich ist es ja auch bei einigen Logitech-Tastaturen (K-120 zB.), ich habe die beim lokalen Händler erworben und da war auf der Verpackung auch das QWERTY Layout abgebildet.
Hat sonst noch jemand hier Erfahrung mit der Osmium? Die gibts ja neuerdings mit braunen Cherrys. Außerdem haben die meines Wissens nach einige Sachen überarbeitet (Aivia Logo, Lautstärkeregler).

Wie viel Wert legt ihr auf die angebotene Software für Mechanische Tastaturen?


----------



## OctoCore (2. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Wie viel Wert legt ihr auf die angebotene Software für Mechanische Tastaturen?


 
Für eine Tastatur mit nichts als dem puren Standardlayout ist Software ziemlich wertfrei. Wer da was umbelegen möchte, ist nicht auf Beigaben des Herstellers angewiesen.
Mit Extraschnickschnack wie zusätzlichen Makro- und separaten Mediatasten ist man an die Software des Herstellers praktisch gebunden - also sollte sie auch etwas taugen und sich ohne Verrenkungen bedienen lassen.


----------



## Superwip (2. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Wie viel Wert legt ihr auf die angebotene Software für Mechanische Tastaturen?


 
Na ja...

Eine einfache Tastatur braucht keine spezielle Software. Sonderfeatures, etwa ein Display (oder mehrere) oder Makrotasten machen eine Software aber sinnvoll. Eine Tastatur sollte in jedem Fall soweit wie möglich so gestaltet sein das sie auch ohne Software funktioniert, Makros sollten etwa auf der Tastatur gespeichert werden können und unabhängig von der Software funktionieren, auch eine Softwareunabhängige Makroprogrammierung ist hier teils möglich. Die Software sollte jedenfalls möglichst frei, offen (also im Idealfall Open-Source oder freie Software) und plattformunabhängig sein. Open-Source Software kann sicherstellen das diese auch nach einem Ende der Unterstützung durch den Hersteller weiterentwickelt wird und das die Software mit möglichst vielen Betriebssystemen kompatibel ist.

Ein absolutes Negativbeispiel ist natürlich Razers Synapse 2.0 "Cloud" Software.


----------



## biosmanager (2. September 2013)

Leider findet man auf dem Markt ja fast keine freie und offene Software für Peripherie.
Gerade bei Spezialgeräten mit Sondertasten ( die es ja reichlich gibt ) ist das immer proprietäre und maßgeschneiderte Software.

Hier würde ich mir freiere und offenere Standards und Schnittstellen wünschen.
Viele Tastaturen bieten heute Makrofunktionen und und Mediatasten, die man lediglich über den speziellen Gerätetreiber ansprechen kann.
Will man z.B. mit AHK was scripten, kommt man da nicht weit.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2013)

Auch die Signale für Mediatasten sind mittlerweile Standartisiert und benötigen keine Extratreiber. Und das (bis auf unrühmliche Ausnahmen wie Zowie) auf allen Betriebssystemen.


----------



## biosmanager (2. September 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch die Signale für Mediatasten sind mittlerweile Standartisiert und benötigen keine Extratreiber. Und das (bis auf unrühmliche Ausnahmen wie Zowie) auf allen Betriebssystemen.



Ich sprech ja nicht nur von ein paar Play und Pause-Buttons.
Mir sind einfach die Eingreif-Möglichkeiten auf Low-Level-Basis zu gering.


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mich würde interessieren was man softwaretechnisch mit einer 122 Tasten Terminaltastatur (etwa Unicomp PC 122) anfangen kann...

Da hat man einen ganzen Haufen Extratasten, die angeblich zumindest unter Windows auch als solche erkannt werden und beliebig verwendet werden können.

Allgemein gibt es viel zu wenige Treiber und auch viel zu wenig Firmwares die freie Software oder wenigstens Open-Source sind. Hardwarehersteller sollten sich meiner Meinung nach darauf konzentrieren gute Hardware zu liefern und die Software lediglich als Ergänzung.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (3. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Edit: Falscher Thread ich Depp.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2013)

Die meisten Hersteller bieten doch nur Hardware mir einer Firmware welche die Standartisierte PS2/USB-HDI Kommunikation umsetzt an. Die Treiber kommen in der Regel vom OS-Anbieter. Nutzt man ein freies Betriebssystem, so sind auch die Tastatur-Treiber frei.


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, solange es nur eine Standard Tastatur ohne Makrotasten, konfigurierbare Beleuchtung und ohne Display(s) handelt.


----------



## loller7 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ã‚¨ãƒ«ãƒŸã‚¿ãƒ¼ã‚¸ãƒ¥ç§‹è‘‰åŽŸ – è¦ªæŒ‡Fnã‚­ãƒ¼ã®å°åž‹ãƒ¡ã‚«ãƒ‹ã‚«ãƒ«ã«Bluetoothç‰ˆç™»å ´ã€‚FILCOã€ŒMajestouch MINILA Airã€20æ—¥ç™ºå£²é–‹å§‹

Filco bringt Minila AIr raus. Bluetooth-Mechas gibt es eh zu wenig.


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt durchaus mehrere Bluetooth Mechas, einschließlich die Filco Majestouch 2 Convertable, eine andere wäre etwa die Matias Laptop Pro oder die Matias Tactile One aber soweit ich weiß ist keine einzige mit ISO Layout erhältlich und ob sich das jetzt ändert ist fraglich.


----------



## SaPass (6. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo die Möglichkeit mechanische Tastaturen sinnvoll auszuprobieren? In Geschäften sieht es mies aus. Saturn hatte nur die Logitech G710+ (braune Cherrys) ausliegen. Bei der Razer BlackWidow Ultimate konnte man immerhin die 4 Cursor-Tasten drücken. 
Dabei wollte ich einfach mal braune, blaue, rote und schwarze Cherrys probieren. Komme ich irgendwie an einer größeren Bestellung und dem Zurückschicken (fast) aller Tastaturen vorbei?


----------



## BigBubby (6. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nee wirst du nicht dran vorbeikommen.


----------



## loller7 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn du wirklich alles ausprobieren willst, kommst du kaum an einer Sammelbestellung vorbei. Allerdings hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass in größeren Städten, wie z.b. Hamburg, Berlin, Köln oder so mittlerweile viel antestbar ist. Logitech mit Browns, Razer mit Blues und Steelseries oder Thermaltake mit Blacks.


----------



## SaPass (6. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe dann noch eine andere, allgemeine Frage: Separate Medientasten gibt es ja nicht immer. Die anderen nutzen ja dann eine Doppelbelegung der F-Tasten. Kann man es so einrichten, dass man ohne das halten der Fn-Taste die Medientasten hat und die F-Tasten nur durch Fn+F-Taste benutzen kann?

Edit: @Loller7: Ich wohne in Halle, so klein ist die Stadt nicht. Da gibts auch einen großen Saturn, nur leider ist die Auswahl da mies.


----------



## biosmanager (6. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Einrichten lässt sich viel. Ideal wäre es natürlich, deine Wunschkonfiguration direkt im Treiber einzustellen. Logitech bietet hier mit der LGS eine sehr umfangreiche Software.
Wenn die von dir präferierte Tastatur diese Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten nicht hat, musst du auf Scriptsprachen wie AutoHotkey zurückgreifen.
Beachte, dass manche Spiele z.B. exklusiv DirectInput benutzen und möglicherweise virtuelle Keystrokes (wie die von AHK) blockieren. Battlefield 3 ist hier ein Paradebeispiel.
Dann gibt es aber immer noch Umwege auf low-level-Hooks oder ein paar AHK-Tricks.


----------



## evilass (9. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei ZackZack gibt es gerade die MK-80 Black Switches für 99 Tacken, statt 123 beim Billigsten: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## biosmanager (9. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



evilass schrieb:


> Bei ZackZack gibt es gerade die MK-80 Black Switches für 99 Tacken, statt 123 beim Billigsten: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal



Taugt die Seite? Wirkt auf mich irgendwie nicht allzu seriös...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die gehören zu Alternate. Bleibt dann nur noch die Frage, ob du Alternate seriös findest!


----------



## Leandros (9. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die gehören zu Alternate. Bleibt dann nur noch die Frage, ob du Alternate seriös findest!


 
Wer Alternate nicht Seriös findet, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## biosmanager (9. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wer Alternate nicht Seriös findet, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen.


 
Aber preislich finde ich Alternate nicht immer überzeugend. Ich bestell eigentlich hauptsächlich bei Amazon, dort hab ich an "grober" Hardware wie Grakas, Festplatten, etc. noch immer alles und das zu guten Preisen gefunden.


----------



## Leandros (9. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



biosmanager schrieb:


> Aber preislich finde ich Alternate nicht immer überzeugend. Ich bestell eigentlich hauptsächlich bei Amazon, dort hab ich an "grober" Hardware wie Grakas, Festplatten, etc. noch immer alles und das zu guten Preisen gefunden.


 
Preislich != Seriös. Alternate ist meist teurer.
Allerdings würde ich im Leben nicht drauf kommen bei Amazon Hardware zu bestellen, da die meist über zwilichtige unterhändler verkauft wird.


----------



## biosmanager (10. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Preislich != Seriös. Alternate ist meist teurer.
> Allerdings würde ich im Leben nicht drauf kommen bei Amazon Hardware zu bestellen, da die meist über zwilichtige unterhändler verkauft wird.



Zwielichte Unterhändler?
Du kannst ja auswählen, ob du das Produkt von amazon.de direkt oder vom Händler bestellst. Klar wenn ich einen ganzen Rechner zusammenstelle, dann kaufe ich auch nicht alles bei Amazon, aber mal ne Festplatte, ne SSD oder ein Kabel zu sonstigen Bestellungen dazu.
Ich verstehe die allgemeine Abneigung gegenüber Amazon nicht. 
Mir geht es so eher bei eBay.


----------



## SaPass (10. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



biosmanager schrieb:


> Zwielichte Unterhändler?
> Du kannst ja auswählen, ob du das Produkt von amazon.de direkt oder vom Händler bestellst. Klar wenn ich einen ganzen Rechner zusammenstelle, dann kaufe ich auch nicht alles bei Amazon, aber mal ne Festplatte, ne SSD oder ein Kabel zu sonstigen Bestellungen dazu.


Aber amazon bietet nicht immer das an, was du gerne möchtest. Dann muss man entweder bei den "zwielichtigen Unterhändlern" bestellen oder sich eine seriöse Internetseite suchen. Aber bei so Kleinkram wie einem Kabel: Dir wird zwar ein andere Händler angezeigt, aber amazon selbst ist meist nur ein paar cent teuerer.



biosmanager schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die allgemeine Abneigung gegenüber Amazon nicht.
> Mir geht es so eher bei eBay.


Ich finde amazon super. Die sind vor allem im Versand richtig schnell. Und Retouren sind da auch total problemlos, ebenso wie irgendwelche Reklamationen. Ebay benutze ich nur für "Kleinkram" wie Kabel oder soetwas. Die sind da manchmal besonders günstig.

Wenn ich mir Hardware bestellt, vor allem wenn es sich um mehrere Teile handelt, dann ist geizhals.de meine erste Anlaufstelle. Da kann man sich die günstigsten Preise für die Bestellung ermitteln lassen. Und ich vertraue dort auch den Händlerbewertungen halbwegs.


----------



## Leandros (10. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



SaPass schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Hardware bestellt, vor allem wenn es sich um mehrere Teile handelt, dann ist geizhals.de meine erste Anlaufstelle. Da kann man sich die günstigsten Preise für die Bestellung ermitteln lassen. Und ich vertraue dort auch den Händlerbewertungen halbwegs.


 
Dito. Mitlerweile hat es sich so eingependelt das ich viel bei Hardwareversand.de bestelle. Hatte dort noch nie Probleme. 
Auch Getgoods.de oder Hoh.de sind gut, allerdings nur wenn du dort ein Produkt bestellst was niemals in die RMA muss. Beide sind ein Unternehmen und haben den Support an die HTM GmbH ausgesourct. Diese sind zwar zuverlässig und machen auch ihren Job, brauchen dafür allerdings Jahre ...


----------



## SaPass (10. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Auch Getgoods.de oder Hoh.de sind gut, allerdings nur wenn du dort ein Produkt bestellst was niemals in die RMA muss. Beide sind ein Unternehmen und haben den Support an die HTM GmbH ausgesourct. Diese sind zwar zuverlässig und machen auch ihren Job, brauchen dafür allerdings Jahre ...


 Hoh.de ist verdammt schnell, selbst bei Bestellungen per Vorkasse. Die finde ich richtig super! Da war die Bestellung teilweise schon am nächsten Tag da.

So, heute habe ich mir meine erste mechanische Tastatur bestellt. Es wird die Roccat Ryos MK Pro mit den braunen Cherrys.


----------



## Leandros (10. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich redete von RMA ...


----------



## SaPass (10. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe meinen Beitrag beim Tippen dreimal überarbeitet und am Ende kam nur Mist dabei raus, der Sinn ist beim Überarbeiten auf der Strecke geblieben. Also, neuer Versuch:

Mit hoh.de hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Die Bestellung ging gut, die Lieferung war sehr schnell. Und mit der RMA-Abwicklung gab es auch keine Probleme. Meine bei hoh.de gekaufte Grafikkarte war bei Auslieferung defekt. Die wurde umgehend ausgetauscht und nicht in Reparatur geschickt. Das dauerte nur wenige Tage. Aber das ist schon einige Zeit her, ich glaube es handelte sich um eine HD4870.
Schlechte RMA-Erfahrung habe ich bisher nur mit csv-direct.de gemacht.


----------



## BigBubby (10. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

rma ist nur interessant wenn der Artikel älter als 6 Monate ist. Davor wird immer direkt umgetauscht wenn auf Lager.


----------



## SaPass (10. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> rma ist nur interessant wenn der Artikel älter als 6 Monate ist. Davor wird immer direkt umgetauscht wenn auf Lager.


csv-direkt wollte mein Mainboard in Reparatur schicken, obwohl es keine 6 Monate alt war. Da musste ich mit dem Kundendienst diskutieren.
"Sie werden dann 4 Wochen auf ihren Computer verzichten müssen.", um mal die nette Dame zu zitieren.


----------



## BigBubby (10. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie gesagt, wenn auf Lager.
Wenn nicht auf Lager, der Artikel aber einen guten Durchsatz hat, wird der eventuell extra bestellt.
Wenn der Artikel eher die Ausnahme ist oder z.B. nicht mehr hergestellt wird, wird halt eingeschickt.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (18. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire XT mit Cherry MX-Blue. Any thoughts?


----------



## loller7 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gutes PL-Verhältniss. Kann man ruhig kaufen.


----------



## SaPass (19. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also mir würde da die Handballenablage fehlen. Die Qpad MK-50 kostet nur 5€ mehr. Aber das ist alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (19. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weirdest thing just happened ... hab mir die CM Storm angeguckt ... und Plötzlich hatte ich eine Filco Majestouch 2 mit Browns bestellt. mmh komisch komisch


----------



## mc_arthur (19. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Cherry MX 3.0 oder lieber auf die roccat ryos (basisversion) warten? finds echt schwer. Und schade, dass es kaum eine mechanische Tastatur gibt, die nicht wenigstens ein paar separate Tasten zum Starten/stoppen des Mediaplayers und für Lautstärkeregelung haben (können ja auch günstige rubberdomes sein). Stattdessen diese Makrotasten bei Logitech, Roccat & co.  Ansonsten kann das Ding ja minimalistisch bleiben.


----------



## Rasha (19. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



mc_arthur schrieb:


> Cherry MX 3.0 oder lieber auf die roccat ryos (basisversion) warten? finds echt schwer. Und schade, dass es kaum eine mechanische Tastatur gibt, die nicht wenigstens ein paar separate Tasten zum Starten/stoppen des Mediaplayers und für Lautstärkeregelung haben (können ja auch günstige rubberdomes sein). Stattdessen diese Makrotasten bei Logitech, Roccat & co.  Ansonsten kann das Ding ja minimalistisch bleiben.


 
Die CM Storm Quickfire Pro hat genau sowas..keine Makrotasten, aber Mediasteuerung und Lautstärkeregelung.


----------



## SaPass (19. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Rasha schrieb:


> Die CM Storm Quickfire Pro hat genau sowas..keine Makrotasten, aber Mediasteuerung und Lautstärkeregelung.


 Dabei handelt es sich doch auch nur um doppelt belegte F-Tasten?!
mc_arthur meint da aber zusätzliche (seperate) Tasten, die einzig und allein mit den Medienfunktionen belegt sind, wie dies bei der Logitech G710+ der Fall ist.


----------



## mc_arthur (19. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Rasha schrieb:


> Die CM Storm Quickfire Pro hat genau sowas..keine Makrotasten, aber Mediasteuerung und Lautstärkeregelung.



Aber leider auch nur als Doppelbelegung der FN-Tasten, nicht als eigene Taste. 
Ich bin es seit fast 8 Jahren gewöhnt, auf einer guten alten Cherry G83-RS13000 (war mal in nem PC-Bundle in schwar/grau dabei) zu schreiben. Einfach und günstig, rubberdomes, Zusatztasten, separate Multimediasteuerung. Die oberen Zusatztasten brauche ich nicht. Aber ein paar Tasten für meine Musik fänd ich äußerst praktisch. Wären nach all den Jahren nicht, nachdem ich im Sommer Flüssigkeit drüber gekippt habe, die Strg-Tasten nicht mehr benutzbar, würde ich ohne zu zögern weiter mit ihr schreiben. Wenn ich hier überall lese, dass die 80-100€ Tastaturen nach wenigen Jahren den Geist aufgeben, frage ich mich schon ernsthaft ob die Qualität nachlässt oder wie mit den Geräten umgegangen wird. 

Klar, man findet nie ein identisches Produkt, gibt halt neue Marktentwicklungen. Und ich würde wirklich gerne eine mechanische Tastatur kaufen. Weil mir ein Großteil der "normalen" Rubberdomes auch nicht mehr gefällt. Aber entweder da hängt irgendein Spielkind-Kram wie Displays dran, oder irgendwelche klickibunti-Beleuchtung oder farbige Tasten oder 150 Makros... aber nichts, was meinem (vermutlich eher "speziellen") Geschmack nach schlichter Eleganz mit einem Hauch an praktischer Multimediasteuerung wirklich entspricht. 

Ich schätze mal ich warte auf den Release der Roccat und warte die ersten Reviews und Beiträge hier dazu ab. Restlos überzeugen tut mich leider noch kein Modell...



SaPass schrieb:


> Dabei handelt es sich doch auch nur um doppelt belegte F-Tasten?!
> mc_arthur meint da aber zusätzliche (seperate) Tasten, die einzig und allein mit den Medienfunktionen belegt sind, wie dies bei der Logitech G710+ der Fall ist.


Ja, sowas meine ich. Danke für das Beispiel 
Leider geht der orangene Rahmen um die Makrotasten bei der G710+ so gar nicht. Das will ich mir nicht auf den Schreibtisch stellen.


----------



## Thanatos57 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



mc_arthur schrieb:


> Cherry MX 3.0 oder lieber auf die roccat ryos (basisversion) warten? finds echt schwer. Und schade, dass es kaum eine mechanische Tastatur gibt, die nicht wenigstens ein paar separate Tasten zum Starten/stoppen des Mediaplayers und für Lautstärkeregelung haben (können ja auch günstige rubberdomes sein). Stattdessen diese Makrotasten bei Logitech, Roccat & co.  Ansonsten kann das Ding ja minimalistisch bleiben.



Corsair Vengeance k70?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...e-augenweide-mit-anpassbarer-beleuchtung.html


----------



## mc_arthur (20. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Thanatos57 schrieb:


> Corsair Vengeance k70?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...e-augenweide-mit-anpassbarer-beleuchtung.html


Die K70 hatte ich noch gar nicht aufm Schirm, Danke!! In der Tat sehr ansprechend 
~130 Euro liegt zwar gute 30 Euro über meinem geplanten Budget, aber ich werds mir mal n bisschen überlegen. Vielleicht wird se ja irgendwo günstiger.


----------



## Stargazer (25. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche eine mechanische Tastatur, die möglichst folgendes bietet:

- Cherry MX Black
- dimmbare Beleuchtung
- großzügige Handballenablage
- zusätzliche Multimedia-Tasten (also ohne erst eine Zusatztaste gedrückt halten zu müssen)

Sehe ich das richtig, das momentan keine derartige Tastatur auf dem Markt verfügbar ist? Die Roccat Ryos Glow käme (mit Ausnahme der Multimediatasten) dem ganzen noch am nähsten. Aber ist euch vielleicht bekannt, ob es in absehbarer Zukunft eine Tastatur auf den Markt schafft, die diese vier Anforderungen erfüllt?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

MX Black sind leider ziemlich selten und in der Hinsicht ist mir auch keine Tastatur bekannt, die es aktuell gibt oder in näherer Zukunft erscheinen soll.


----------



## SaPass (25. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Stargazer schrieb:


> Die Roccat Ryos Glow käme (mit Ausnahme der Multimediatasten) dem ganzen noch am nähsten.



Da kannst du garantiert die Makrotasten mit den Medienfunktionen belegen. Die sind dann halt am linken Rand der Tastatur.


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2013)

Die Mionix Zibal 60 erfüllt bis auf die Multimediatasten alle deine Kriterien. Sonst wüsste ich keine weitere Tastatur, sie solche Merkmale hat. Es wäre schon nicht schlecht, wenn die Hersteller (wie zB Logitech) so eine Tastatur rausbringen würden.


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

G710+. Hat allerdings browns.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2013)

Da ist die Gigabyte noch eher passend. Die Reds sind wenigstens auch linear.


----------



## DerpDerpington (25. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Stargazer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich suche eine mechanische Tastatur, die möglichst folgendes bietet:
> 
> ...


 
Da würde ich mich mal *fast* anschließen. Allerdings wäre mir eine Handballenablage recht egal und ich würde Cherry MX Brown bevorzugen. Gibt's denn da etwas geeignetes?
PS: Aus irgendeinem Grund sind mir seperate Multimediatasten auch ziemlich wichtig und Makrotasten vollkommen egal ^^


----------



## SaPass (25. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



DerpDerpington schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich mal *fast* anschließen. Allerdings wäre mir eine Handballenablage recht egal und ich würde Cherry MX Brown bevorzugen. Gibt's denn da etwas geeignetes?
> PS: Aus irgendeinem Grund sind mir seperate Multimediatasten auch ziemlich wichtig und Makrotasten vollkommen egal ^^


 *Corsair K70 Vengeance*. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...e-augenweide-mit-anpassbarer-beleuchtung.html
Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown silber, USB, DE (CH-9000050-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ob es die noch in einer anderen Farbe gibt weiß ich gerade nicht.

*Logitech G710+* Logitech G710+ Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-003888) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium soll es wohl auch mit den braunen Cherrys geben.

Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

DerpDerpington, zwei Beiträge vorher hatte ich es geschrieben... 
G710+.


----------



## Stargazer (25. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke euch! Dann werde ich mal schauen, wie die Ryos mit Multimedia-Makros läuft.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (27. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey Leute was für Handballenauflagen gibt es für die Filco Majestouch 2?

Bzw. habt ihr nen link zu nem Tutorial zum selber basteln?


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nimm nen Stück Stoff, pack z.B Sand, irgendwelche Körner etc rein, nähe ihn zusammen. Fertig.
Hat mir meine Mutti genäht. 

Ich warte eigentlich nur auf den Beitrag vom Brennmeister0815, wie er seine Leder Unterlage vorschlägt. 


Edit: Hier ist meine Ablage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...n-ubersicht-diskussionen-120.html#post4881890

Und diese würde der Brennmeister empfehlen: http://www.keyboardco.com/product/filco-leather-wristrest-for-standard-keyboards.asp
und 
http://www.keyboardco.com/product/filco-wood-palm-rest-for-standard-keyboards.asp


----------



## OctoCore (28. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man kann natürlich auch Leder nehmen. Habe ich mir selbst genäht. Und dann irgendwann abschwatzen lassen. 
Der Handballenschmeichler von Filco kostet soviel wie eine MK-50.


----------



## T'PAU (28. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hmm, ich hab so seit 7-8 Jahren eine einfache Handballenauflage aus "Gummi" (Gel?) mit Synthetikstoff-Überzug aus dem Sat*rn. Tut ihre Dienste wunderbar!
Hat blos in den ersten Wochen tierisch nach Chemie gestunken. 

...und allmählich lösen sich die Nähte am Rand.


----------



## BigBubby (28. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich glaube ich habe einfach zu große Hände, dass mir Handballenauflagen alle nicht gefallen.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (30. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn die Tasten quietschen?


----------



## biosmanager (30. September 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn die Tasten quietschen?



Ne gute Mecha sollte nicht quietschen.
Sonst halt mal die Caps abnehmen, alles gut reinigen und bei Bedarf die Stems mit rückstandsfreien Ölen schmieren.


----------



## nay (30. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eventuell dort, wo die Metallbügel im Plastik hängen (Space, Shift, etc.), jeweils einen Tropfen Öl drauf.


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

WD-40 


Nein, ist mir tatsächlich noch nie passiert.

Als Schmiermittel würde ich am ehesten Vaseline verwenden.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Jau - alles ölen und fetten, um das Hackbrett vor Geräuschen zu retten.
Da freuen sich Chipskrümel, Staub und Flugasche (bei Rauchern) - die haben dann endlich etwas, an dem sie sich festklammern können.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wieso Vaseline? das trocknet mit der Zeit nur aus und dann haste noch mehr probleme.

Wenn überhaupt ölen/fetten, dann noch am ehesten grafit


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Grafit ist eine sehr schmutzige Sache, auch "trockene" Vaseline schmiert noch.

Es gibt auch synthetische Fette die überhaupt nicht trocknen aber die sind auch nicht billig.


----------



## Leandros (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was spricht gegen WD40? 
Ich nutz WD40 überall wo es schmieren muss (wirklich überall ).


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weil WD40 eigentlich nicht schmiert, sondern reinigt 
Es hat nur schlechte schmiereigenschaften.
Außerdem weißt du nicht, wie es mit dem Kunststoff reagiert.

edit: ja grafit ist "dreckig". ist ja schließlich kohle. Dafür braucht man das vermutlich ein einziges mal im Leben auftragen und es bleibt dann gut


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Na ja WD-40 schmiert schon ganz gut aber es hält nicht ewig und verdunstet langsam. Wie schon gesagt ist auch fraglich wie es mit dem Kunststoff reagiert, soweit ich weiß ist nicht bekannt aus welchem Kunststoff die Cherry MX Schalter bestehen.

Die besten Schmierstoffe für diese Anwendung sind angeblich die Krytox Vakuumschmierstoffe von Du Pont. Diese Schmiermittel auf PFPE und PTFE Basis, die seinerzeit für das Apollo Programm entwickelt wurden verdunsten selbst im Vakuum und bei Temperaturen von bis zu 300°C nicht und halten somit praktisch ewig. Außerdem greifen sie den Kunststoff nicht an und verlieren ihre Viskosität erst bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen, sie oxydieren auch nicht und verändern sich weder unter hoher mechanischer Belastung (etwa in Lagern) noch bei höheren Temperaturen chemisch. Ein (um nicht zu sagen _der_) Nachteil ist -wie nicht anders zu erwarten- der hohe Preis.

Eine ebenfalls sehr gute und billigere Alternative soll Silikonfett, etwa aus dem Modellbaubereich sein.

Ein Nachteil von Grafit, sogar ein gravierender, ist auch die elektrische Leitfähigkeit.


----------



## nay (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich verwende Hanseline Nähmaschinenöl (). Die Tasten mit Metallbügel klappern weniger und das Plastik wird davon nicht angegriffen. Ich mach das Zeug wirklich nur auf die Verbindungen von Metallbügel zum Plastik. Nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Leandros (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich würde einfach empfehlen, eine Hochwertige Tastatur zu kaufen.


----------



## nay (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Diese Metallbügel und die Befestigung sind Standard. Die hat auch Filco, Das Keyboard usw.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt auch Tastas die statt der Klammern zusätzliche "Schalter" verwenden.


----------



## nay (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn ich so ein Teil mit US Layout für unter 150 Euro in die Finger bekommen hätte ...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es ist das Backspace der Filco die ab und zu mal quietscht


----------



## Leandros (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da muss man ja Logitech mal loben, die G11 ist auch bald 3 - 4 Jahre alt und tut absolut gute Dienste, ohne zu quitschen etc
Meine jetzige G710+ ist auch noch perfekt, ist aber auch erst ein paar Monate (?) alt.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es heißt ja mechanische Tastatur die darf auch mal quietschen wenn sie nagelneu ist


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was soll denn auch an der G11 quietschen? Also wenn das Gummi anfängt zu quietschen, dann würde ich mir sorgen machen


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es ging die ganze zeit um quietschende Bügel. Die hat eine g11 genauso wie eine filco.


----------



## Weinbrandbohne (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo 

habe ein Problem , mit der Razer Black Widow Ultimate ( Blaues Licht ) 

Bekomme Keine treiber insterliert auf den PC 

hab Windows 8 ( 64Bit ) 

Weis einer einen Guten Rat - was ich machen Kann ????? danke


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die CM Storm Mech sieht mal interessant aus.

Creation of the CM Storm ALU Series - Mech, Reaper, Pluse-R - YouTube


Hört bei dem Video mal genau hin, dann werdet ihr merken, das Cooler Master den Soundtrack nicht gekauft hat und die gebrandete Demo Version benutzt hat.


----------



## Gummix (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Weinbrandbohne schrieb:


> Weis einer einen Guten Rat - was ich machen Kann ????? danke


 
Ein anständiges OS installieren?^^


----------



## BigBubby (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

gummix bevor man müll schreibt, doch besser ganz den mund halten...
aber wenn du willst begleite ich deine Kommentare und sag auch immer was "intelligentes" dazu.

zu dem treiber. Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Es gibt genügend Leute mit win8 und tastaturen aus der reihe. Bin mir nicht sicher aber soweit ich weis unterscheiden die Treiber sich auch nicht. Einfach mal neu runterladen. Es könnte natürlich auch ein defekt vorliegen...


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab vor mir eine Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire TK mit MX-Blue zu kaufen. Auf den Bildern (in Shop´s) ist sie allerdings überall mit amerikanischem Layout zu sehen. Ich hätte sie aber gerne als qwertz, also deutschem Layout. In der Beschreibung steht eigentlilich auch immer, dass das Layout deutsch sei.

Außerdem hat dieser User hier das Modell mit MX-Red definitiv als qwertz Version erhalten. Auf den Bidern (in Shop´s) zu "seinem" Modell ist aber auch immer nur das US Layout zu sehen.


Gehe ich also richtig in der Annahme, dass ich eine mit deutschem Layout bekommen werde und die Shop Betreiber alle nur zu faul sind eigene Bilder zu machen und CM offenbar nur Fotos der US Version hat?


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, falls es doch nicht der Fall sein sollte, kannst du es ja meist Problemlos zurück schicken.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nabend,

•Wie findet ihr eigentlich die Corsair Raptor K50? Ich wollte die mir vllt. bald kaufen?


----------



## Thallassa (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Falscher Thread, die K50 ist keine Mecha.
Wenn du mich frägst überteuertes Plastikspielzeug, die Switches sind, vA für den Preis, furchtbar. Da wäre eine Sidewinder X4 vorzuziehen.
Das Layout und die Tastengröße sowie die Verarbeitung gehen allerdings in Ordnung, aber tippen würde ich auf dem Ding nicht wollen. Grausamst.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ups sorry, vertauscht. Ok danke vorerst.


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da getDigital.de nun endlich deutsche Duckys im Angebot hat, möchte ich mir auch eine kaufen... und ich glaube ich nehme eine Zero DK2108S mit Red-Switches

Hier gibts den Link: Ducky Keyboard - 24h Lieferung

E: Scheinbar ging hier ein bisschen Text verloren. Oder sollte ich doch lieber warten bis die Shine 3 wieder lieferbar ist und die dann nehmen? Zero ist ja laut Beschreibung die "Einsteiger-Variante", was auch immer das heißen mag.


----------



## tripod (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

hatte ich glatt vergessen hier zu schreiben, dass getdigital die neuen ducky's hat 

@DerpMonstah
Ducky Channel?Products?Keyboards?ZERO DK2108


> Features
> -Dual Layer PCB
> -NKRO
> -Windows Key Lockout
> ...


Ducky Channel?Products?Keyboards?Shine 3 DK9008


> Features
> -Dual layer PCB for extra durability
> -Detachable cable for convenience
> -Full LED back lighting
> ...


herausstechen tut meiner meinung nach bei der shine 3 die usb wiederholungs-einstellung.
youtube-video dazu: Ducky Shine 3 USB

die multimedia-tasten und lichteffekte sind bei der shine 3 natürlich auch noch zu erwähnen

alternativ zu getdigital: https://www.teraset.net/ducky.php
(ist allerdings wg. versand dann doch teurer als bei getdigital)

p.s. die shine 3 ist lieferbar.


> Wer neu bestellt, möge bitte in dem Feld "Bemerkung zur Bestellung" eingeben ob mit der Verschickung gewartet werden soll, bis die Kappen da sind oder ob diese kostenfrei nachgeliefert werden sollen.


entscheide dich wenn möglich schnell. egal ob nun zero oder shine 3. die letzten ducky's waren dort meines wissens binnen wochen ausverkauft


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dual layer PCB als "Feature" zu verkaufen ist mehr als dreist.


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



tripod schrieb:


> p.s. die shine 3 ist lieferbar.
> entscheide dich wenn möglich schnell. egal ob nun zero oder shine 3. die letzten ducky's waren dort meines wissens binnen wochen ausverkauft


 
Achso? Warten die also nur auf die Ersatztasten?^^


----------



## tripod (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

richtig.

entweder du bestellst und wartest bis die ersatztasten von ducky bei getdigital eintreffen und sie schicken dir die "berichtigte" shine 3, oder du bestellst und lässt dir die shine 3 direkt liefern und getdigital schickt dir, sobald die ersatztasen vorrätig sind, diese nach.


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab die Shine 3 schon bestellt bevor ich den Kommentar geschrieben hab Habe auch reingeschrieben dass getDigital das so machen soll


----------



## tripod (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

hrhr 

deine erste mechanische tastatur?

so aus eigener erfahrung würde ich mir für zu hause nie wieder nur eine rubberdome kaufen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, meine erste Mit den braunen Switches.


----------



## tripod (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

dann wünsche ich schon mal viel spass damit.
(hab die shine3 auch mit braunen)


----------



## tripod (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ersatztasten heute angekommen \o/


----------



## Trab (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo meine Tastatur fällt langsam auseinander. Gibt es auch Tastaturen, die nicht nur aus Plastik sind? Am besten wäre ja eine aus Gußeisen.


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Technisch ist es nur sehr schwer eine Tastatur zu bauen deren Mechanik komplett aus Metall besteht. Ich kenne keine solche Tastatur.

Es gibt allerdings sowohl Tastaturen mit Metallgehäuse (Aluminium) als auch mit Metalltastenkappen. Für mechanische Tastaturen mit Cherry MX Schaltern kann man auch Tastenkappen aus Metall einzeln kaufen.

Die Frage ist auch was du für eine Tastatur hast und welche Belastungen zu erwarten sind. Grundsätzlich gibt es auch große Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Kunststofftastaturen.


----------



## Trab (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab die Tastatur von meinen alten pc.(http://www9.pcmag.com/media/images/175434-dell-xps-420-keyboard.jpg) Die besteht fast nur aus Plastik. Eine Tastatur mit Metall rahmen wäre sehr schön. Das mit dem Gußeisen war nur ein Scherz. Welche sind den so am robustesten, die du kennst?


----------



## turbosnake (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Klar gibt es sowas, aber das ich gerade im Kopf habe ist mehr Kunst Datamancer.com, Modern Heirlooms with Classic Style und deswegen wohl viel zu teuer für dich.


----------



## loller7 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schau dir mal die mechanischen Corsair Tastaturen an, die sind soweit ich weiß aus Aluminium. Zudem haben die eine etwas luftigere Optik, die sagt manchen sehr zu.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die mag zwar aus Alu sein, aber das bedeutet noch lange nicht dass sie ne höhere Lebensdauer hat


----------



## Superwip (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was bei einer, vor allem einer mechanischen Tastatur sehr wohl ein Stabilitätskriterium sein kann ist die Befestigung der Schalter nicht auf der Platine sondern auf einer Metallplatte. Bei teureren Tastaturen ist das weit verbreitet auch wenn es im Einzelfall nicht leicht ist herauszufinden wie die Schalter bei einem bestimmten Modell befestigt sind da die Hersteller das meist nicht angeben.

Das Gehäuse sollte nicht aus unnötig vielen und jedenfalls robusten Teilen bestehen, das Material sollte nicht zu dünn und möglichst zäh sein. Die Geometrie des Gehäuses sollte keine Schwachstellen besitzen, die Teile sollten fest miteinander verschraubt oder verklemmt sein, Schraubgewinde sollten im Idealfall nicht direkt im Kunststoff integriert sein, geschraubt werden sollte nur in Metall (gegebenenfalls über im Kunststoff eingeklebte Muttern) da beim ausreißen von Gewinden in Kunststoff schlecht reparable Schäden auftreten können während mein eine ausgerissene Mutter wieder einkleben kann, Gewinde in Metall nudeln auch nicht so schnell aus wenn man die Tastatur etwa zum reinigen hin und wieder zerlegt.

Ein Qualitätskriterium für eine Tastatur ist es auch wenn sie schon etwas länger auf dem Markt ist und sich dabei einen guten Ruf erarbeitet hat was ein Zeichen dafür ist das sie keine wesentlichen Schwachstellen besitzt. Damit schließt man natürlich sicherlich einige sehr hochwertige Tastaturen aus.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

wenn es nach ruf und guten kritiken geht, müssten die logitech rubberdom die besten sein 

ich weiß ja nicht, was du mit der Tastatur vor hast und was für 10 kleine vorschlaghämmerchen du hast. In der Regel sind alle mechas sehr viel robuster und langlebiger als ihre rubberdom gegenstücke. Platemounted ist ein nettes gimmik, aber die meisten kriegen nicht mal die ohne plate kaputt.


----------



## Trab (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft. Ich habe meine Tastatur gut genutzt (5Jahre). Die Tastaturen von Corsair hatte ich mir auch schon angeguckt. Die Sachen von Corsair sind immer schön und hochwertig verarbeitet, aber deswegen sind sie auch teurer.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Falls einer noch 'ne Ducky haben will: [PR] Ducky Nordic - keyboards, keycaps, projects and misc stuff • deskthority

Versandkosten betragen _25_ €


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hm...
Ich bräuchte mal eine neue (echte) Tastatur...
Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben, was ich mir anschauen sollte? Meine Kriterien:
-einigermaßen leise
-möglichst schwarz, nicht zu bunt
-hochwertig
-einigermaßen günstig

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was für eine echte mechanische Tastatur "einigermaßen günstig" ist, kann mir da jemand einen groben Rahmen geben, in dem ich mch bewegen werde?
Mechanisch hätte ich die Tastatur schon gerne, will was für die Ewigkeit 
Ein nettes Feature wäre eine Tastenbeleuchtung, muss aber nicht sein. Hier wäre ich mit einfarbig weiß oder rot glücklich, muss weder blinken können, noch das ganze RGB Spektrum abdecken.
Zu Druckpunkten kann ich wenig sagen, da ich keine Ahnung habe, was mir passen würde...

Haben Mediamarkt, Saturn und co. mechanische Keyboards da? Dann könnte ich mal hinfahren und ein paar verschiedene Switches testen...


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich war mal im MMarkt um mir ein paar Tastaturen anzugucken.
Von Mechas war weit und breit keine Spur. Neben den üblichen günstigen Office Tastaturen gab es ein paar ultraleichtgängige, dünne Design-Tastaturen (wie ich sie hasse, da kann ich überhaupt nicht schreiben) und ein paar teure bling-bling Gaming Tastaturen, allerdings ebenfalls nicht mechanisch.

Hab jetzt eine Cooler Master CM Quickfire TK mit MX Blues.
Hat ne schöne Tastenbeleuchtung ist ansonsten aber eher schlicht und schwarz, außerdem gut verarbeitet und macht einen robusten und hochwertigen Eindruck. (also bisher deinen Wünschen entsprechend)
Ist aber eher kompakt, Nummernpad und Pfeiltasten usw. sind ein einem Tastenblock, die Funktion muss man Umschalten.
Leider ist sie nicht unbedingt leise. (eher das Gegenteil von dem was du suchst)

Es gibt aber mechanische mit Gummi-Dämpfringen unter den Tasten. Weiß aber nicht welche das sind. 
Ich weiß nur das es sie gibt und sie relativ leise sind.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Ãœbersicht, Diskussionen*

<P>>.</P><P>so bei ca 70-80â‚¬ fangen sie an.</P><P>mit Beleuchtung meist noch mal 30-40 euro drauf, da aufwendiger als bei rubberdom.</P><P>einfach schlicht schwarz und relativ günstieg gut vverarbeitet ohne Beleuchtung ist z.b. Qpad mk 50 Aber es gibt noch viele mehr in dem Bereich.</P><P>edit: seh gerade dass mechas mit Beleuchtung inzwischen teilweise zum selben Preis gibt..</P><P> </P><P>wenn du leise willst, solltest du z.b. Reds nehmen.</P><P>wenn du gut tippen kannst und nicht hä¤, sind aber auch blues nicht zu laut, wenn auch vergleichbar deutlich zu hören.</P>


----------



## BigBubby (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

irgendwie versaut mir derhandybrowser gerade den Code....


----------



## DerpMonstah (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine Shine 3 wurde heute auch versandt Schätze mal ohne die Keycaps, aber das werden wir ja bald rausfinden


----------



## tripod (1. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

vermutlich war die shine3 schon richtig bestückt.

die logitech g710+ hat bereits dämpfringe verbaut.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

nabend mecha pro's  ich will mir nun endlich auch mal eine vernüftige tastatur zulegen, momentan habe ich die tesoro durandal im auge. spricht was gegen diese tastatur? 
praktisches feature: die kann man mit allen den vier gängigen switches bestellen. ich muss nur nochmal einen laden finden, der mechas ausliegen hat, damit ich die unterschiedlichen switches ausprobieren kann.

btw, hab hier einen praktischen link zu den unterschiedlichen switches gefunden, keine ahnung ob hier schon so etwas ähnliches existiert:
An introduction to Cherry MX mechanical switches | The Keyboard Company


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, Shine 3 heute angekommen - mit den richtigen Tasten.

Zu den Browns: Naja, fühlt sich erstmal komplett anders an als erwartet. Die Rückmeldung merke ich fast gar nicht


----------



## Superwip (4. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Härter als die Browns und dennoch ohne hörbaren Klick sind die Clears aber abgesehen von der G80-3000 sind sie leider kaum auf einer Tastatur zu finden.


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nope. Es gibt von Jeff Attwood (Gründer von StackOverflow) ein Keyboard mit MX Clears welches ziemlich gute Features besitzt (z.B Multimedia Tasten, umschaltbares Layout, etc).

CODE Mechanical Keyboard

Allerdings kann Cherry nicht liefern. Daher wirst du 12 - 14 Monate auf ein Clear Keyboard warten müssen... 




DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Zu den Browns: Naja, fühlt sich erstmal komplett anders an als erwartet. Die Rückmeldung merke ich fast gar nicht


 
Tipp mal ein paar Monate auf einer IBM Model M. Danach wirst du Browns um einiges angenehmer finden.


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe nicht geschrieben dass ich enttäuscht wäre. Ganz im Gegenteil, bin sogar froh darüber dass die Rückmeldung schwächer ausfällt als erwartet

Habe ja keine Erfahrung mit anderen Switches, kann also nicht näher darauf eingehen.


----------



## BigBubby (4. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man muss auch sagen, dass sowohl braun, als auch blaues, wenn man von Rubberdom  kommt so gut wie keinen Widerstand haben.
Wenn man eine Weile getippt hat und nicht mehr durchschlägt, sondern nur antippt, merkt man auch den leichten Widerstand bzw. Feedbackpoint.


----------



## loller7 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Heute ist meine neue Mecha angekommen. Jetzt hab ich hier folgendes neben meiner Ducky G2Pro und meiner KBT Pure:

Eine Leopold FC660M, die sehr gemoddet wurde. Jeder Switch ist lubed & stickered (Dicke Sticker Marke Eigenbau). Alle Buchstaben sind mit MX Skidata Clears versehen und der Rest mit MX-Red.
In Kombination mit dem geilem Leopold Thick PBT ist diese Tastatur die mit Abstand beste die ich je genutzt habe. Ein unglaubliches Feeling wirklich genial. Wenn ihr wollt mach ich morgen mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Superwip (5. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> MX Skidata Clears


 
Was?!


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was?!


 
Skidata hat früher in ihren Tastaturen Clears verbaut die von Werk aus eingefettet wurden und, so sagt man, eine qualitativ bessere Herstellung erfahren haben. Dadurch sind die sehr solide, kaum kratzig und fühlen sich in der Tat anders an als die Standard Clears. Hätte ich selber nicht geglaubt aber jetzt wo ich das Tastenbrett habe, gebe ich das nicht mehr weg.


----------



## evilass (7. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt es eigentlich MX Black Keyboards mit DE-Layout und ... jetzt kommts ... aus Holz?


----------



## Promized (7. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Peace,

spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate im Battlefield 4 Design zu besorgen, da diese knapp 150€ kostet, wollte ich jedoch vorher fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht hat? 

Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> nabend mecha pro's  ich will mir nun endlich auch mal eine vernüftige tastatur zulegen, momentan habe ich die tesoro durandal im auge. spricht was gegen diese tastatur?
> praktisches feature: die kann man mit allen den vier gängigen switches bestellen. ich muss nur nochmal einen laden finden, der mechas ausliegen hat, damit ich die unterschiedlichen switches ausprobieren kann.
> 
> btw, hab hier einen praktischen link zu den unterschiedlichen switches gefunden, keine ahnung ob hier schon so etwas ähnliches existiert:
> An introduction to Cherry MX mechanical switches | The Keyboard Company



Atelco hat die Laden, ich selber habe mir das größere Modell gegönnt


----------



## OctoCore (7. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Promized schrieb:


> spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate im Battlefield 4 Design zu besorgen, da diese knapp 150€ kostet, wollte ich jedoch vorher fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht hat?


 
Man kann mit einer BWU leben, die ist soweit in Ordnung - nur völlig überteuert für 150€. Das ist sie auf keinen Fall wert.
Da muss man schon sehr geil auf das läppische BF4-Design sein.


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt gute Mechanische Tastaturen unter 150€? 
Meine haben alle über 150 gekostet und das teilweise ganz schön ordentlich.


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab noch nie Geld für eine mechanische Tastatur bezahlt... und ich hab immerhin 9 verschiedene .

Was "gut" ist und was nicht hängt auch sehr stark vom persönlichen Geschmack und der Anwendung ab.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

welche switches sind für einen umsteiger eigendlich am ehesten zu empfehlen? oder ist das wieder einfach zu individuell?


----------



## Promized (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Man kann mit einer BWU leben, die ist soweit in Ordnung - nur völlig überteuert für 150€. Das ist sie auf keinen Fall wert.
> Da muss man schon sehr geil auf das läppische BF4-Design sein.


 
Okay Danke 

Also wenn 150€ wirklich für die BlackWidow Ultimate zu teuer ist werde ich wohl verzichten. Auch wenn ich das BF 4 Design echt gut finde. 

Na dann muss ich wohl schauen was ich mir anderweitig besorge.


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mir gefällt die kleine Tesoro echt gut... Ich glaube, die wird heuer unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen 
Oder spricht da was dagegen? Hat zwar keine Beleuchtung, ist aber simpel, schwarz, und genau mein Stil (und einigermaßen billig)...

Gibts irgendwelche qualitativen Einwände?


----------



## OctoCore (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Promized schrieb:


> Okay Danke
> 
> Also wenn 150€ wirklich für die BlackWidow Ultimate zu teuer ist werde ich wohl verzichten. Auch wenn ich das BF 4 Design echt gut finde.



Die kostet wegen des BF4-"Designs" soviel - wenn es dir das wert ist, lass dich nicht abhalten.
Als reine Leuchttastatur betrachtet, gibt es anderswo mehr für die gleiche Kohle.
Oder ähnliche Features für weniger.


----------



## loller7 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Vorallem kann es sehr gut sein, dass du das Design in einem Jahr oder so ziemlich albern finden wirst. Das wäre natürlich auch schade.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



ebastler schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die kleine Tesoro echt gut... Ich glaube, die wird heuer unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen
> Oder spricht da was dagegen? Hat zwar keine Beleuchtung, ist aber simpel, schwarz, und genau mein Stil (und einigermaßen billig)...
> 
> Gibts irgendwelche qualitativen Einwände?



Wenn die qualitativ auf gleichem Level wie meine ist sehe ich keinen Grund die nicht zu kaufen. Ich habe wenigstens bisher nix zu beklagen und liegt satt auf dem Tisch und bewegt sich keinen Millimeter


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> welche switches sind für einen umsteiger eigendlich am ehesten zu empfehlen? oder ist das wieder einfach zu individuell?


 
Umsteiger?

Wenn du meinst das du bisher auf einer Rubberdome tippst... na ja... ich denke das spielt keine Rolle.

Es gibt vom Tippgefühl her vergleichsweise "Rubberdomeähnliche" Schalter wie etwa Alps Cream bzw. Matias Quiet aber ich würde diese Schalter nicht als "Umsteigerschalter" betrachten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Jup, Umsteiger von rubberdome auf mecha. Aber danke, dann werd ich wohl red oder brown nehmen


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zur Wahl des richtigen Switches kann man nur eines empfehlen: ausprobieren.


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn du alle magst ... wird es teuer.  Spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

In *gut sortierten* Elektronikmärkten kann man in der Regel schon wenigstens Cherry MX Blue, Brown, Red und Black, manchmal auch Cherry ML testen ohne gleich einen Testkauf zu machen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

blue und brown konnte ich schonmal kurz antesten. die blues sind mir zu laut, könnte auch dran liegen, dass ich als rubberdome-gewöhnter einfach zu doll raufgetippt habe 
red und blue browns sollte sich ja eigendlich nur durch das taktile feedback bei den browns unterscheiden.


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Reds und Blacks haben kein Feedback, Blues machen einen Klick und haben Feedback und Browns haben nur Feedback ohne Klick.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ja genau, mein ich doch  hatte mich verschrieben. ist auch verwirrend, dabei sind das nur 4 verschiedene varianten, zumindest die wirklich bekannten.


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> dass ich als rubberdome-gewöhnter einfach zu doll raufgetippt habe


 
Die Lautstärke des Klicks von MX Blue sollte völlig unabhängig davon sein wie stark man drauftippt.


----------



## loller7 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> könnte auch dran liegen, dass ich als rubberdome-gewöhnter einfach zu doll raufgetippt habe



Ich weiß nicht warum sich das hier im Forum so festgefahren hat, aber es gibt sowas wie "zu doll" auf der Tastatur rumdrücken nicht. Manche sind hier ja ganz begeistert davon, wenn man die Tasten nicht bis zum "Bottoum-out" runterdrückt und dadurch schneller tippt, aber ein schlechter Tippstil ist das nicht. 
Meiner Meinung nach entfaltet sich dadurch erst auch das tolle Schreibgefühl mechanische Tastaturen. 
Die einzigen Tastaturen die davon Schaden nehmen könnten sind evtl. Rubberdomes, aber um genau die geht es hier ja nicht. Also hau ruhig so stark du magst auf einer Mecha rum und versuch nicht verkrampft dein Tippstil zu ändern. (:


----------



## BigBubby (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es geht weniger dabei um die schädigung der Tastatur als um die Schädigung der Fingergelenke (die sind halt nicht für solch eine dauerbelastung gemacht). Was meinst du woher bei so vielen Menschen mit Bürojobs Arthrose in den Fingern auftritt (abgesehen von Bandscheibenprobleme, was da aber genau das umgekehrte Problem ist, dort fehlt den Leuten eine ausgeprägte rumpfmuskelatur zur stützung der Wirbelsäule. Also zu wenig Training und nicht wie bei den Fingern zu viel.).

Blues mit dem zusätzlich klicken sind immer lauter als die anderen, aber nicht segnifikant, wenn man wirklich draufhämmert. Denn dann wird das klicken eventuell vom geräusch des auftreffen am Grund kommen.


----------



## loller7 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also das das eine Verbindung mit Fingergelenksschmerzen (da gibts doch was von Ratiopharm  )hat, hätte ich bisher nicht gedacht. Aber in dem Alter bin ich noch nicht und daher lass ich nochmal so richtig die Sau raus beim Tippen


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du kommst du ziemlich schnell rein, vorallem wenn du viel auf Mechanischen Tastaturen mit 10 Fingern (wollte grade oder mehr schreiben ) tippst und damit auch viel die kleinen Finger benutzt.

Ich bin 19 und so langsam tun mir die kleinen Finger immer mehr weh beim Tippen (könnte evtl aber auch von der Schlägerei letztens kommen ).


----------



## ebastler (9. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich muss das Zehnfingerschreiben endlich mal lernen... Spart so viel Zeit.
Und wenn ich mir eine hünsche mechanische Tastatur kauf, muss ichs einfach können.
Das ist sonst, wie wenn man nen Porsche kauft und keine Kurven fahren kann


----------



## loller7 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe vor 2 Tagen meine erste Buckling Spring Tastatur ergattern können. Habe sie sogar umsonst von einem etwas älterem Herren geschenkt bekommen, der sie aufgrund einer Finger Krankheit nicht mehr nutzen darf. Ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie so ein dreckiges Ding gehabt. 
Die ganze Tastatur hat ausnahmslos geklebt und nach Erbrochenem gerochen. Da musste ich das ganze Ding auseinanderbauen und tiefen-reinigen. 

Hab hier ne kleine Foto-Story dazu : IBM Model M cleaning - Imgur

Mittlerweile gehts dem Ding wieder sehr gut und ich tippe hier grade damit diesen Text:


----------



## Clueless-Micko (15. November 2013)

Danke für die genaue Geruchsanalyse


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (15. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ist den schon etwas neues von Logitech oder was in aus sicht?meine nicht die G19 S
suche eine mit display.
eins vorab,hatte schon:Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E.7 Gaming Keyboard, Tastatur dann die Razer DeathStalker Ultimate, meiner Meinung: nicht ausgereift für den preis


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So einen Spielkram gibt es derzeitig nicht zu kaufen bei den mechanischen Tastaturen ( zumindest ist nix bei Geizhals gelistet ), Beleuchtung ist derzeitig das einzige Feature


----------



## loller7 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Clueless-Micko schrieb:


> Danke für die genaue Geruchsanalyse


 
Kein Problem. Wobei ich etwas ungenau war, eigentlich war es eine Note süßlicher. 
Naja jetzt ist sie glänzend sauber und duftete noch sehr dezent nach diesen Spülmaschinen Tabs, das ist nun aber auch schon verflogen und es ist alles im "neutralen" Bereich. 

Aber mal ernsthaft, dieser Geruch hat mich schwer beeindruckt. Ich dachte das wäre nur Staub und Krümel aber das das war nur das kleinere Übel.


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hör bitte auf


----------



## loller7 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Hör bitte auf


 
Ihr seit ja empfindlich


----------



## Chemenu (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab mir heute auch eine mechanische Tastatur zugelegt und gleich Probleme damit. War klar. 
Das gute Stück (Corsair K70) geht ab und zu einfach aus (Beleuchtung wird dunkel) während ich tippe und reagiert dann nicht mehr.
Nach ein paar Sekunden geht die Beleuchtung dann wieder an und alles funktioniert wieder. Also ein "Reboot" sozusagen.
Hab nun schon die neueste Firmware aufgespielt, was allerdings nichts gebracht hat und die Tastatur inzwischen an einen anderen USB Port (USB 3.0 direkt am Mainboard, wie vorher auch, nur anderer Port) angeschlossen.
Mal sehen ob das Problem vielleicht dadurch verschwindet. Drückt mir die Daumen.^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn die eine Macke hat dann zurück zum Dealer damit. Hattest du denn vorher auch mal Probleme an den Anschlüssen?


----------



## Chemenu (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn die eine Macke hat dann zurück zum Dealer damit. Hattest du denn vorher auch mal Probleme an den Anschlüssen?


 Ich kann mich erinnern dass ich damals Probleme mit meiner Maus hatte als ich den PC neu zusammengebaut hatte. Da habe ich dann auch mit verschiedenen Anschlüssen experimentiert und bis heute keine Probleme mehr gehabt.
Evtl. macht mein Board Probleme wenn ich Maus und Tastatur an den beiden nebeneinander liegenden USB 3 Anschlüssen anschließe. Das wäre zwar bitter bei dem Preis für das Board, aber ausschließen möchte ich es nicht.


----------



## dbilas (19. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat einer von euch eine roccat ryos mk pro und kann berichten ob sich der kauf lohnte?  Vor- Nachteile wären super


----------



## SaPass (19. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



dbilas schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch eine roccat ryos mk pro und kann berichten ob sich der kauf lohnte?  Vor- Nachteile wären super


In ein paar Tagen sollte ich meine Ryos MK Pro mit braunen Cherrys bekommen. Cyberport hat die freundlicherweise für 99,99€ vertickt. 

Ansonsten: Roccat Ryos MK Pro: Roccats Mechanik-Flaggschiff und Beleuchtungswunder im ersten Test


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Tach alle zusammen ^^ 
Bin wieder da. 
Ist bekannt ob Roccat ein paar Testexemplare des mechanischen Beleuchtungswunders unter's Forums-Volk gebracht hat bzw. bringen wird...?!
Greetz


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (25. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab mir heute auch eine mechanische Tastatur zugelegt und gleich Probleme damit. War klar.
> Das gute Stück (Corsair K70) geht ab und zu einfach aus (Beleuchtung wird dunkel) während ich tippe und reagiert dann nicht mehr.
> Nach ein paar Sekunden geht die Beleuchtung dann wieder an und alles funktioniert wieder. Also ein "Reboot" sozusagen.
> Hab nun schon die neueste Firmware aufgespielt, was allerdings nichts gebracht hat und die Tastatur inzwischen an einen anderen USB Port (USB 3.0 direkt am Mainboard, wie vorher auch, nur anderer Port) angeschlossen.
> Mal sehen ob das Problem vielleicht dadurch verschwindet. Drückt mir die Daumen.^^


 
das hatte ich auch schon mit verschiedenen mechas - wirklich lokalisieren liess sich dieser fehler nicht - hab's xmal auf USB (z68/z77 mit sandy und ivybridge) geschoben und schlussendlich die mangelhaften keyboards eingeschickt. zuletzt betraf das ein razer black widow ultimate. mit einem corsair K60 bin ich seinerzeit nicht warm geworden.

zur zeit laufen hier 3 mechas neben einer bluetooth-rubberdome ohne ausfälle.

ein cherry g80 mit  mx-blue für schnelles schreiben
ein zowie celeritas mit mx-brown + oring-mod für battlefield 4 über ps/2
ein aivia osmium von gigabunt mit mx-red ohne speziellen anwendungszweck


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Chemenu (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



TobiWahnKenobi schrieb:


> das hatte ich auch schon mit verschiedenen mechas - wirklich lokalisieren liess sich dieser fehler nicht - hab's xmal auf USB (z68/z77 mit sandy und ivybridge) geschoben und schlussendlich die mangelhaften keyboards eingeschickt. zuletzt betraf das ein razer black widow ultimate. mit einem corsair K60 bin ich seinerzeit nicht warm geworden.
> 
> zur zeit laufen hier 3 mechas neben einer bluetooth-rubberdome ohne ausfälle.
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir lag der Fehler definitiv nicht am Keyboard. Seit ich den USB Port gewechselt habe sind keine Probleme mehr aufgetreten.
Bin auch ansonsten sehr zufrieden mit der Tastatur. Langsam aber sicher gewöhne ich mich an die roten Switches und die hohen Tasten. Und den Schreibmaschinen-Klang.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

schreibmaschinenklang bei rot?  schreib mal auf braun und blau 


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Oder auf BS.


----------



## Chemenu (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Oder auf BS.


 BS?


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Buckling spring - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Korrekt, Buckling Spring.


----------



## Chemenu (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Selenaya (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Welche Macha gibt es den mit blauem Hintergrund oder weißem Hintergrund ohne sonstigem vielem schnick schnack?


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hintergrund?


----------



## _VFB_ (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo, ich bin grad noch auf der Suche nach ner neuen Tastatur. Vorzugsweise mit Mx-Browns. Was gibts denn so Empfehlenswertes bis 100€? Absolute Schmerzgrenze währe 150€. Ich nutze die Tastatur hauptsächlich zum zocken und ab und zu mal nen bissl Office. 
Können muss die Tastatur eigentlich garnichts. Außer natürlich schreiben  Heist ich kann auch gut auf einen Nummernblock verzichten. Das währe mir wahrscheinlich sowieso lieber da meine jetzige V.7 doch sehr viel Platz auf dem Schreibtisch braucht. 
Was noch ein schönes Nice to Have währe, sind rillen unter der Tastatur zum Kabel durchführen. Aber wirklich nur N2H. 
Ich hab mich jetzt schon mal selbst etwas umgeschaut und bin auf die Zowie Celeritas (Gibts aber glaube ich nur mit Blacks?!) und die Tesoro G1N gestoßen. Was haltet ihr von den Modellen? Und was währe an teureren Modellen besser? 


lg _VFB_


----------



## Selenaya (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Hintergrund?


 
sry Beleuchtung


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



_VFB_ schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin grad noch auf der Suche nach ner neuen Tastatur. Vorzugsweise mit Mx-Browns. Was gibts denn so Empfehlenswertes bis 100€? Absolute Schmerzgrenze währe 150€. Ich nutze die Tastatur hauptsächlich zum zocken und ab und zu mal nen bissl Office.
> Können muss die Tastatur eigentlich garnichts. Außer natürlich schreiben  Heist ich kann auch gut auf einen Nummernblock verzichten. Das währe mir wahrscheinlich sowieso lieber da meine jetzige V.7 doch sehr viel Platz auf dem Schreibtisch braucht.
> Was noch ein schönes Nice to Have währe, sind rillen unter der Tastatur zum Kabel durchführen. Aber wirklich nur N2H.
> Ich hab mich jetzt schon mal selbst etwas umgeschaut und bin auf die Zowie Celeritas (Gibts aber glaube ich nur mit Blacks?!) und die Tesoro G1N gestoßen. Was haltet ihr von den Modellen? Und was währe an teureren Modellen besser?
> ...


 Also meine Cooler Master CM Quickfire TK hat so ein Nummernblock-Pfeiltasten-Kombinationsding. Also Tasten 1x vorhanden, Funktion jener lässt sich über eigene Taste umschalten.
Unten sind auch Rillen drin, in denen man das Kabel nach Rechts/Links/Hinten verlegen kann. Kabel ist gesleeved und abnehmbar.

Ich hab sie mit Blues, Red gibt es auf jeden Fall auch afaik auch Brownes. Da musste aber selbst nochmal gucken.

Ach ja, hat so 70-80 Euro oder so gekostet, mit eigenem Ziffernblock kostets ca 100 Euro.


----------



## Chemenu (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Selenaya schrieb:


> Welche Macha gibt es den mit blauem Hintergrund oder weißem Hintergrund ohne sonstigem vielem schnick schnack?


Spontan würden mir die  Tesoro Colada Saint und die Corsair Vengeance K70 einfallen, wobei erstere schon einiges an Schnick-Schnack hat (Macros, LED-Beleuchtung an den Seiten).


----------



## T'PAU (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



_VFB_ schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt schon mal selbst etwas umgeschaut und bin auf die Zowie Celeritas (Gibts aber glaube ich nur mit Blacks?!)


Hmm, also ich kenne die Celeritas nur mit Browns. 
Ich musste mich ein wenig an die _Flachheit_ gewöhnen, man kann sie nicht hochstellen. Aber mittlerweile bin ich ganz zufrieden mit der Cel.
Schade finde ich bei einer Tastatur dieser Preisklasse, dass viel benutzte Tasten relativ schnell glatt werden. Dachte eigentlich dass da höherwertigeres "Plastik" für die Caps verwendet wird. 

Meine Zowie mit King-Mod (wollte unbedingt weisse Tasten haben):


----------



## _VFB_ (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Jap hab das mit den Switches verwechselt. Die Keycaps sind ja von Caseking, also nicht die Orginalen. Wie ist sie sonst so vom Schreibgefühl. Haste da vllt nen Vergleich?


----------



## T'PAU (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Doch, sind die originalen Keycaps, nur halt von diesen _bonbonfarbenen_ Versionen der Celeritas.

Vergleich allenfalls mit 'ner uralten Cherry G80-3000 mit Blues die ich hier noch liegen hab. Die Zowie gefällt mir besser. 
Wie gesagt bis auf die gewöhnungsbedürftige flache Stellung der Tastatur.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Celeritas läuft nicht richtig unter Linux. Zumindest für mich daher ein NoGo.


----------



## _VFB_ (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ok, danke für den Hinweis. Dann würde die Zowie rausfallen. 
Kann noch jemand was zur Tesoro G1N sagen? Der "große Bruder" soll ja ganz anständig sein.


----------



## Selenaya (27. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Spontan würden mir die  Tesoro Colada Saint und die Corsair Vengeance K70 einfallen, wobei erstere schon einiges an Schnick-Schnack hat (Macros, LED-Beleuchtung an den Seiten).


 
So eine in der Art würde mir schon genügen

Tt eSPORTS

Im moment verwende ich ein Logitech G510 und mir is das Teil einfach zu big


----------



## Spinal (28. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



_VFB_ schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin grad noch auf der Suche nach ner neuen Tastatur. Vorzugsweise mit Mx-Browns. Was gibts denn so Empfehlenswertes bis 100€? Absolute Schmerzgrenze währe 150€. Ich nutze die Tastatur hauptsächlich zum zocken und ab und zu mal nen bissl Office.
> Können muss die Tastatur eigentlich garnichts. Außer natürlich schreiben  Heist ich kann auch gut auf einen Nummernblock verzichten. Das währe mir wahrscheinlich sowieso lieber da meine jetzige V.7 doch sehr viel Platz auf dem Schreibtisch braucht.
> Was noch ein schönes Nice to Have währe, sind rillen unter der Tastatur zum Kabel durchführen. Aber wirklich nur N2H.
> Ich hab mich jetzt schon mal selbst etwas umgeschaut und bin auf die Zowie Celeritas (Gibts aber glaube ich nur mit Blacks?!) und die Tesoro G1N gestoßen. Was haltet ihr von den Modellen? Und was währe an teureren Modellen besser?
> ...


 
Vielleich teine Leopold mit MX Brown für um die 100 € oder eine Filco Tenkeyless für 100 GBP? 

bye
Spinal


----------



## _VFB_ (28. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hatte mich jetzt schon so nen bissl auf die Quick Fire Tk eingeschoßen. Gerade weil sie so klein ist und nur die hälfte einer Filco kostet. Außerdem hat sie doch sehr viele zufriedene User. Die Leopold hat ein Kollege von mir. Die habe ich auch schon kurz testen können. Ich bestelle mir jetzt wahrscheinlich die TK und schau wie sie so im Vergleich zur Leopold ist. Man kann sie ja immernoch zurück geben


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (30. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



_VFB_ schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin grad noch auf der Suche nach ner neuen Tastatur. Vorzugsweise mit Mx-Browns. Was gibts denn so Empfehlenswertes bis 100€? Absolute Schmerzgrenze währe 150€. Ich nutze die Tastatur hauptsächlich zum zocken und ab und zu mal nen bissl Office.
> Können muss die Tastatur eigentlich garnichts. Außer natürlich schreiben  Heist ich kann auch gut auf einen Nummernblock verzichten. Das währe mir wahrscheinlich sowieso lieber da meine jetzige V.7 doch sehr viel Platz auf dem Schreibtisch braucht.
> Was noch ein schönes Nice to Have währe, sind rillen unter der Tastatur zum Kabel durchführen. Aber wirklich nur N2H.
> Ich hab mich jetzt schon mal selbst etwas umgeschaut und bin auf die Zowie Celeritas (Gibts aber glaube ich nur mit Blacks?!) und die Tesoro G1N gestoßen. Was haltet ihr von den Modellen? Und was währe an teureren Modellen besser?
> ...


 
wenn es dir nur um das gute schreibgefühl mit cherryschaltern geht, kauf doch eine direkt von und bei cherry.  mein schreibknecht mit blauen switches kostet dort knapp unter 60€.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. November 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



TobiWahnKenobi schrieb:


> wenn es dir nur um das gute schreibgefühl mit cherryschaltern geht, kauf doch eine direkt von und bei cherry.  mein schreibknecht mit blauen switches kostet dort knapp unter 60€.
> 
> 
> (..)
> ...


 
jup, hab heute bei atelco eine cherry mit red's für 66€ gesehen. Produktdetails CHERRY MX-Board 3.0 USB black (DE) - ATELCO Computer


----------



## Thallassa (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da die Vengeance K95 für mich gestorben ist und ich nix passendes mehr gefunden habe:
Gibt's eine der K95 / Logitech G11 stark ähnliche/möglichst gleiche Tastatur mit Black Switches? 
Oder auch anders: Wäre es möglich, der K95 Black Switches zu verpassen, ohne die Hintergrundbeleuchtung einzubüßen? (Finanzieller Aufwand sei mal dahingestellt)

Hab zwar die TTe G-Unit Meka gefunden, die hat mir allerdings ein zu komisches Layout, zu wenig Makrotasten, der Drache auf der Handballenablage ist saupeinlich/hässlich (geringstes Problem) und dazu kommt dann noch meine durchaus nicht zu verleugnende Abneigung gegen Thermaltake 

Das Sortiment über GH und Mechanicalkeyboards.com bin ich bereits durchgegangen und hab nix passendes gesehen - ich hoffe daher vielleicht auf nen Geheimtipp. Und nein, ich hab nicht das Geld um mir bei Datamancer eine Tasta bauen zu lassen  (Und den Tastaturen-Eigenbau trau ich mir nicht zu)


----------



## lunacy (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

i feel u bro .... 
Ich habe auch gerade meine liebe mühe not eine gute Mechanische zu finden ... 
bin jetzt schon bei der Ryos MK Pro angekommen, wobei böse Zungen ja auch behaupten, dass Roccat gern mal ins Klo bei der Verarbeitung greift.. Auch finde ich sch**ße, dass es eine Umschalttaste gibt... So ein riesen Teil und dann keine 5 Extra Tasten für play, stop usw... 

vielleicht ist diese was für dich, allerdings auch nur 3 Makrotasten 

Tesoro Colada Evil G3NL Aluminum Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - TESORO GAMING

auch hab ich hier eine gefunden, für mich ist das Design nichts, aber hey, vielleicht gefällt sie dir ja :
Azio Levetron Mech 5 Customizable Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Cherry Black | MechKB

Ich persönlich suche nach MX-Blue, Zusatstasten, und Beleuchtung in einem nicht peinlichen Design...

Ich hab mal beim Corsair Support angefragt, ob es möglich ist die schwarze k70 mit Blue Switches zu bekommen -> Keine Antwort seit 4 Tagen ...

Bitte Bitte halte mich auf dem laufenden, falls du was passendes findest


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie wärs mit einer nicht-"gaming" Tastatur? Da hast du weit mehr Auswahl und die sind teilweise auch noch besser Verarbeitet.


----------



## Harnaś (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey Leute,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.
Ich schreibe nun schon seit knapp 2 Jahren auf einer Cherry G80 mit MX blue. Nun überlege ich mir eine etwas besser verarbeitete Tastatur zu kaufen (vor allem eine mit einer Metallplatte?!).
Leider ist es bei mir in der Umgebung genauso wie vor zwei Jahren, weit und breit keine mechanischen Tastaturen zum Anfassen.
Nachdem ich diverse Foren gewälzt habe, will ich Reds und Browns ausprobieren. Was ich bislang ausprobiert habe:


Blues: Ich mag sie wirklich sehr, zum Tippen sehr angenehm, für RTS (SC2,LoL) gut, aber für Shooter (BF,VC) nicht so pralle.
Blacks: Eigentlich fühlen sie sich richtig gut an, für mich PERFEKT für Shooter, ABER für RTS und Schreiben VIEL zu schwierig zu drücken
Clears: Interessant, hat sich jetzt nicht so herausragend angefühlt, auch hier: zu schwierig zum Drücken
Bevor ich mir nun Browns und Reds bestelle wollte ich fragen, ob das gesamte Tippgefühl von der Verarbeitung/Metallplatte/Steifheit der Tastatur abhängt?
Dann müsste ich Blues auch noch dazu ordern. ~.~'
Kann man hier vielleicht einen Schaltertyp von vornherein ausschließen?


Stimmts eigentlich, dass sich Blues für RTS nicht eignen? Habe mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass sich diese nicht gut für schnelle Komobs eignen würden?


----------



## lunacy (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer nicht-"gaming" Tastatur? Da hast du weit mehr Auswahl und die sind teilweise auch noch besser Verarbeitet.


Welche schwebt dir denn hier vor, die Backlight, MX Blues und sondertasten für Macros hat ? 
bin echt dankbar für jede Idee.

@Harnas
Wie ich schon in einem eigenen Thread geschrieben hab, bin ich ein Semiprofessioneller Dota 2 Spieler, ich hab im Moment die Blackwiddow 2013 Ultimate mit MX Blues, will aber eigentlich etwas anderes mit den selben Schaltern.

Für Mobas sind die Schalter echt super, da du genau weißt, wann und was du ausgelößt hast ... Auch denke ich, dass Browns / Blues gut für so etwas wie SC ist, mit selber Begründung. Wenn du natürlich deine 180 APM rausknallst, dann weiß ich nicht ob du nicht doch lieber Black oder Red nehmen solltest. Ich widerum kann es nicht gebrauchen einfach eine abillity ausversehen wegen schweren und dicken Fingern auszulösen.

Ich zock auch CS:S/GO, Killing Floor und Red Orchestra, alles sehr Casual und ich muss zugeben, dass sie nicht absolut perfekt sind, aber da es mir eigentlich um den Einsatz in Dota 2 geht ist mir das auch egal ...


----------



## Thallassa (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer nicht-"gaming" Tastatur? Da hast du weit mehr Auswahl und die sind teilweise auch noch besser Verarbeitet.


 Es geht mir nicht um Gaming-Aspekte bei den Tastaturen, aber dummerweise will ich halt Multimediatasten und Makrotasten seperat haben - und das nicht über irgendwelche Umschalter an den F-Tasten, sondern seperat. Play/Pause und lied vor/zurück würde schon vollkommen ausreichen)
Bei der Auswahl der Switch-Typen gehts mir auch gar nicht darum, dass ich möglichst schnelles Feedback habe oder schneller Double-tappen oder ähnliches kann, meine Finger sind dafür flink genug und ich denke nicht, dass ich dadurch besser spiele. Ich spiele meistens ohnehin Single-Player, da mein Geschmack online-Multiplayer häufig ausschließt. Kompetitiv spiele ich gar nicht, höchstens im Coop und da ist die Performance meiner Mitspieler auch ausschlaggebend. Primär geht es um ein besseres, härteres Tippgefühl als mit Rubberdomes, außerdem mach ich mit roten/schwarzen Switches weniger Tippfehler und tippe ein Stück schneller, als ich tippe (~500 - 600 Anschläge mit Rubberdomes, mit Mechas ging's im Test bis zu 700, mit eben weniger Tippfehlern) 
Und dann ist da eben der Aspekt der Makrotasten. Da hab ich mich einfach in den letzten 5 Jahren so sehr an die 18 Tasten der G11 gewöhnt, dass ich sie nicht missen möchte, verschiedene Modi (sodass 54 Makros gleichzeitig belegt werden können, siehe K95/G11) müssen nicht sein, sind aber schön. Da geht es auch um die Tastaturbreite, da der Handballen meiner linken Hand bei Tastaturen mit Normalbreite (also ohne Makrotasten an der linken Seite) dann entweder auf dem Tisch, oder noch unangenehmer, an der Kante der Tastatur aufliegt... Irgs. Das hat halt was mit der Handposition zu tun. 
Wünschenswert wäre eben eine längere Handballenauflage, welche schräg abfallen kann. Die der G11 ist fast schon zu kurz, aber auch daran habe ich mich gewöhnt, besser länger, was auf gar keinen Fall in Frage kommt sind jegliche Zusatzhandballenauflagen aus Stoff/Leder, Plastik wäre akzeptabel, Metall wäre am genialsten. 

Da hat beispielsweise die Steelseries 7G einen schönen Ansatz, mit der extrem großen Handballenauflage, fällt dann aber aufgrund zu geringer Breite wieder aus dem Konzept heraus.
Die von mir oben erwähnte G-Unit habe ich ja ausgiebig kritisiert, die Vorschläge von Lunacy (danke übrigens) sind auch nicht ganz das Richtige. Die Tesoro hat ganz fürchterliche linke Kanten, die Azio sieht wie Kinderspielzeug aus (ebenso wie die G-Unit). 

Die Vengeance K95 hat den absolut richtigen Ansatz und stellt fast das Traummodell dar, aber die Switches passen halt nicht (den Treiber würde ich in Kauf nehmen) -> daher ja die Frage ob man das ggf. austesten kann aber das scheint auch nicht möglich zu sein. Den Treiber würde ich dann in Kauf nehmen, die LEDs umlackieren. 
(Hier stellt sich die Frage: Wenn ich blaue LEDs habe, die ich rot bemale, kommt dann lila/magenta raus, also ist es möglich die Farben durch den Lack additiv gemischt herzustellen?)

Die Mionix Zibal 60 wäre bestimmt eine gute Wahl, aber auf der linken Seite mangelt es halt wieder.
Einzelne Multimediatasten (oben erwähnt) möchte ich vor allem deswegen haben, weil häfugi dann entweder auf einer Seite die Windows-Tasten oder die Linksklick-Taste weggelassen werden - ich verwende auf beider Seite die Windows-Tasten, auf die Linksklick-Taste könnte ich vielleicht verzichten, häufig sind dann aber wegen dem Fn-Taster die Win-Taste oder die Linksklick-Taste auch noch zu schmal, sodass sie unbrauchbar werden.

Zum Tastatur-Selbstbau bin ich wie erwähnt zu doof. Ich würde mich vielleicht an ein Modding-Projekt ranwagen, wenn ich die G11 irgendwo nochmal günstig mit funktionierenden Platinen erwischen könnte und dann versuchen auf dieser Basis MX Blacks reinzubasteln, das Gehäuse der Tastatur wäre das allergeringste Problem.

Ich beschwere mich gar nicht großartig darüber, dass es meine Traumtastatur nicht gibt, aber ich hatte mal nach mehreren Möglichkeiten gefragt. Gibt es das nicht was ich will, muss ich halt warten und mich damit erstmal traurigerweise abfinden, weil ich bei der Tastatur wirklich nur zu wenigen Kompromissen bereit bin - und ehrlich, die G11 ist momentan noch der geringste Kompromiss, sie dient mir treu und Rubberdomes sind mit dann immer noch lieber, als dass ich auf einem Brett tippe, bei dem die Switch-Typen nicht passen. Weil wenn die Switches nicht passen, kann ich mir das Upgrade auch sparen. 
Ist wie mit Kopfhörern. Klar geht's besser als mein M-100 und meine Westone Um3X, aber bei HD800 und Co. passt das Sounding nicht - da kann ich mir das Upgrade auch schenken.

Budgettechnisch wäre ich gerne bereit bis zu 300€ auszugeben, aber für dieses Geld möchte ich einfach keine Kompromisse. 

"Nicht-Gaming-Tastaturen", also Richtung Ducky, Coolermaster Trigger, Nighthawk und Co. möchte ich mir aufgrund vieler mangelnder Features nicht antun, außerdem sehen die aus, wie eine Tafel Schokolade 

Edit: einer der Kompromisse, die ich seit Jahren eingehe ist, dass viele Tastaturen in der Neigung nicht hoch genug gehen. Das lässt sich natürlich etwas anders lösen, aber häufig klappen dann die Handballenauflagen nicht gut genug um, sind also zu ungelenkig.
Der absolute Traum wäre eine Tastatur, die ich je nach Verwendungszweck auch anders geneigt nutzen könnte.
Normale Tastaturen fangen ja niedrig bei der Handballenauflage an und werden zu den F1-Tasten hin in der Neigung etwas höher - eine, die das Konzept umkehrt und das mit einer höheren Neigung, wäre wirklich schön. Also Leertaste in die Höhe und F-Tasten am Boden. Keyboarder von Stratovarius-Style. Aber das wären krasse Nischenprodukte und die Handballenauflage müsste aufwändiger Konzipiert werden, die Tastatur müsste auch (inklusive der Ständer) dann extrem hochwertig verarbeitet sein, da ja Handballenauflage und Ständer das Gewicht der gesamten Arme und Hände tragen müssten.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Aber das wären krasse Nischenprodukte und die Handballenauflage müsste aufwändiger Konzipiert werden, die Tastatur müsste auch (inklusive der Ständer) dann extrem hochwertig verarbeitet sein, da ja Handballenauflage und Ständer das Gewicht der gesamten Arme und Hände tragen müssten.


 Da ist es wahrscheinlich besser, sich seinen Schreibtisch selbst so zu schreinern, dass man das Vorderteil (oder einen Auschnitt der Platte) mit der Tastatur darauf entsprechend neigbar macht. Das geht dann mit jeder xbeliebigen Tastatur drauf.


----------



## Thallassa (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Da ist es wahrscheinlich besser, sich seinen Schreibtisch selbst so zu schreinern, dass man das Vorderteil (oder einen Auschnitt der Platte) mit der Tastatur darauf entsprechend neigbar macht. Das geht dann mit jeder xbeliebigen Tastatur drauf.


 
Das ginge natürlich auch. Aber wie erwähnte, da bin ich noch einigermaßen zum Kompromiss bereit. Auch weil meine Materialpräferenz was Schreibtische angeht bei Glas und/oder Edelstahl liegt, weil ich kein Fan von Holz bin, wenn es um Haptik geht. 
Das macht das ganze weitaus aufwändiger.
Ich bin allerdings mit meinem jetzigen Schreibtisch auch recht zufrieden (könnte noch etwas breiter sein, moementan sind's bloß 1,6m, aber mehr geht bei meinem 12m² Zimmerchen leider auch aufgrund von drei Türen und anderem Möbelinventar auch nicht


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Warum nimmst du keine G710+ und machst die gewünschten Anker und Federn in die Switches?


----------



## Thallassa (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du keine G710+ und machst die gewünschten Anker und Federn in die Switches?


 
1) Sauhässlich (Könnte gemodded werden, falls die Bedingung unter #2 möglich ist)
2) Brown-Switches (Soll ja Black werden. Wäre es bei der einfacher/generell möglich, die Switches zu tauschen?)

Warum nur Anker und Federn? Wäre dann die Tastatur trotzdem nicht immer noch taktil, statt linear?


----------



## lunacy (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey Thallassa,
erstmal gern geschehen, 
Und ich denke ich werde jetzt zu meiner ursprünglichen Idee zurückgehen, auch ich hatte früher die G11 und kann nicht mehr anders ... Ich habe 1600 Stunden nur mit meiner G11 Dota mit einer Tastenbelegung auf die G-Tasten zugeschnitten gedaddelt..
ich KANN nicht mehr ohne meine 18 Tasten .. habs probiert, probiere es immernoch aus ..

Die folgende kombi ist glaube ich sehr interessant für dich, für mich leider nur bedingt, weil es einen Tick zu teuer wird !
Kombiniere das Razer Orbweaver (Cherry MX-Blue)
http://www.amazon.de/Razer-Orbweaver-Elite-Mechanical-Nummernblock/dp/B00B79S3LG

mit einer kleineren mechanischen deiner Wahl. Dann hast du mechanische Makrotasten, und ein cooles Keyboard leider gibt es nur zwei Firmen die dedicated Media Tasten anbieten Corsair und Logitech mit der G710+ kleiner comment am Rande: Die soll suuuper schlecht verarbeitet sein...

daher vielleicht eine mecha mit Numblock und per Software umstellen... 4 und 6 sind titel vor / zurück und 2 und 8 sind lauter leiser ... 5 ist play pause  nur so ein beispiel ...


Die Kombi geht für mich leider nicht, da das mein Budget sprengt ... so nehm ich wohl ein Rubberdome Gameboard :/

Hoffe das ist was für dich


----------



## Superwip (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> die LEDs umlackieren.


...


> Wenn ich blaue LEDs habe, die ich rot bemale,





Man kann LEDs nicht umfärben...  jedenfalls nicht einfach.

LEDs strahlen ja nur Licht einer ~ bestimmten Wellenlänge aus, im Fall einer blauen LED also Blaues Licht mit ~450-500nm. Wenn du jetzt mit einer roten Farbe daherkommst die nichts anderes tut als Licht zu absorbieren das nicht rot ist erreichst du dadurch nur eines: die LEDs werden weniger hell...

Chancen hast du nur mit einem fluoreszierenden Farbstoff der von dem blauen Licht chemisch angeregt wird und daraufhin rot leuchtet. Das ist aber leichter gesagt als getan.



> wenn ich die G11 irgendwo nochmal günstig mit funktionierenden Platinen erwischen könnte und dann versuchen auf dieser Basis MX Blacks reinzubasteln





Hast du dir schon mal die "Platine" einer G11 angesehen?

Es ist -im Regelfall- nicht sinnvoll möglich eine Rubberdome Tastatur zu einer mechanischen umzubauen. Es gibt zwar ein paar Ausnahmen die für dich aber nicht relevant sein dürften.

_____________
Wenn du auf eine Beleuchtung verzichten kannst solltest du dir eventuell mal das 122-Tasten Tastaturlayout ansehen. Ansonsten... Roccat Ryos MK Glow?



> Kombiniere das Razer Orbweaver (Cherry MX-Blue)
> Razer Orbweaver Elite Mechanical Nummernblock: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Synapse


----------



## Thallassa (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> [...] umfärben [...]Platine



Das umfärben sollte mit Glühlampenlack geschehen, die LEDs sind ja häufig noch in einem Glas/Plastikgehäuse und nicht ganz nackt, diese würde ich gff versuchen, mit Glühlampenlack zu bemalen. 
Es geht ja nur darum, ob das theoretisch klappen könnte oder nicht. Vielleicht hätte ja jemand Erfahrung damit gehabt, dass ich die Wellenlänge nicht ienfach abändern kann ist auch klar.
Aber wenn blau auf rot strahlt, oder eben umgekehrt, ergibt das meistens lila. 

Nein, die Platine habe ich nicht. Aber ich bin hier schließlich im richtigen Bereich um alle Ideen auszudiskutieren, zu verwerfen und zu finden 
Die Idee wäre gewesen, die Platinen zu behalten und den Rest neu dazuzubasteln. Wenn das auch irgendwelche Limitierungen hat oder komplizierter ist als ich mir vorstellen, kann man das genauso verwerfen.

Danke für die Ryos, aber die kenne ich schon, ist ja ein eher gängiges Modell. Zu wenig Makros, Roccat kommt mir aus Prinzip nicht ins Haus. (Gleiches gilt für Razer und Thermaltake)

Bei 122-Tasten habe ich so auf Anhieb kaum was gefunden - ein paar uralte IBM mit PS/2-Anschluss, das war's. Wozu sind denn die 18 überschüssigen Tasten bei dem 122er Layout da? Frei zur Verwendung? 
@ Lunacy: Ne, die Orbwaver ist auch leider nicht ganz das was ich suche. Kannte ich auch schon.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nein das geht in diesem Fall nicht. Dafür sind LEDs zu schmalbandig im Frequenzspektrum.
Die werden nur dunkler.


----------



## lunacy (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

dann hab ich nur noch eine idee, aber wahrscheinlich sitzen wir sowieso schon im selben Boot ...

ein mechanischer Numblock links dran, mit keycaps ausrüsten und feddich ... aber es soll ja auch noch nach was aussehen  ne


----------



## Thallassa (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Nein das geht in diesem Fall nicht. Dafür sind LEDs zu schmalbandig im Frequenzspektrum.
> Die werden nur dunkler.



Wieder was gelernt, danke.
Sieht es mit weißen LEDs genauso aus, oder könnte ich hier die Wunschfarbe Lila/Magenta haben?



lunacy schrieb:


> ein mechanischer Numblock links dran, mit keycaps  ausrüsten und feddich ... aber es soll ja auch noch nach was aussehen  ne


 
Darauf wäre ich ehrlich nicht gekommen - wäre vielleicht sogar ne Möglichkeit und einen Versuch wert. Keycaps müsste ich für mich nicht austauschen, Makros wären dann ja hoffentlich einfach zu belegen. Bei mir liegen auf denen vor allem Ordner/Programme und andere Verknüpfungen, müsste dann mal mit ner Software rumspielen.


----------



## lunacy (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

na dann go for it


----------



## Superwip (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Bei 122-Tasten habe ich so auf Anhieb kaum was gefunden - ein paar uralte IBM mit PS/2-Anschluss, das war's. Wozu sind denn die 18 überschüssigen Tasten bei dem 122er Layout da? Frei zur Verwendung?
> @ Lunacy: Ne, die Orbwaver ist auch leider nicht ganz das was ich suche. Kannte ich auch schon.



Es gibt die Unicomp PC-122 (allerdings mit Buckling Springs) und noch einige mit Cherry MX, etwa die Cherry G80 2550 (die als solche aber nicht mehr hergestellt wird).

Die "überschüssigen Tasten" werden von den meisten Betriebssystemen als unabhängige Tasten erkannt aber nicht verwendet. Mit geeigneter Software kann man sie frei verwenden.



> ein mechanischer Numblock links dran, mit keycaps ausrüsten und feddich ... aber es soll ja auch noch nach was aussehen  ne



Programmierbare POS Tastatur Nummernblock | Active Key GmbH & Co. KG

Cherry MX Black, frei programmierbar, 24 Tasten.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt, danke.
> Sieht es mit weißen LEDs genauso aus, oder könnte ich hier die Wunschfarbe Lila/Magenta haben?


 
Ist schwierig zu sagen.

Weiße LEDs haben häufig auch nur sehr schmalbandig die drei Primärfarben. Das wirkt fürs Auge irgendwie weiß. Wenn man aber mal gegenstände in das Licht hält, die genau in den Lücken die Farben hätten, merkt man die Verfärbung. Da muss man dann das passende Mischverhältnis finden, wieviel man von welcher Farbe man absorbieren will. Einfacher ist vermutlich sogar das umlöten der LEDs.

Es gibt noch andere "weiße" Leds, welche selber eigentlich UV Licht ausgeben. Die haben eine Kappe, welche aus floreszierenden Materialien besteht, welche dann weiß leuchten durch die Anregung des weißen UV-Lichts.


----------



## loller7 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Cherry hat endlich die ersten RGB Switches angekündigt. Mit großem Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjBCLPPw1wk 

Und hier noch ein netter deutscher Trailer zur MX Technologie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1qy9zCS0Yc

Was meint ihr?


----------



## evilass (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sehr cool, wurde aber mal wieder Zeit. Das ist schon längst überfällig gewesen


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist sage nur, video bis zum ende gucken. exclusiv for corsair


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> ...exclusiv for corsair


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

"Echte" Weißlicht-LEDs sind eh RGB Dioden, da fehlt nur die Spannungsregelung. Die hat jetzt vielleicht erstmal nur Corsair auf dem PCB, aber ich sehe keinen Grund warum die Andere nicht integrieren können.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wobei das neue Lichtsystem auf jeden fall besser ist, da eine gleichmäßigere ausleuchtung stattfinden dürfte. Die anderen haben ja das problem, dass sie recht zentral einen Punkt beleuchten und der rest sehr schnell dunkel wird.


Edit: es gibt auch die weiß dioden, die eigentlich ein sehr leichtes blau haben und dann mit gold behaucht werden, womit es gelblicher wird


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> ...ich sehe keinen Grund warum die Andere nicht integrieren können.


Vom _technischen _Aspekt her nicht, aber: Exklusive Bau- und Vermarktungsrechte... _Money _makes the world go _*bunt*_!


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bis jetzt hatte ich den Eindruck dass Cherry zumindest auch Switches mit LED-Öffnung aber ohne LED verkauft. Und da ja eine bunte Tasta auch keine technische Neuheit ist kann doch jeder da LEDs einsetzen wie er lustig ist.


----------



## Harnaś (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey Leute,
habe jetzt die Quickfire Rapid mit Reds, Black Widow mit Blues und die QPad mit Browns ausprobiert.
Von den Schalter gefallen mir jetzt am besten die Blues und Reds,wobei die Reds ein bisschen zu leicht zu drücken sind.
Von den Tastaturen gefällt mir mit Abstand die CM am besten. QPad und Razer sind nicht so dufte für mich.
Als Alternative gäbe es ja nur noch die Quickfire Rapid mit Blacks und die Quickfire Stealth mit Browns.
Leider gibt es ja die Quickfire Rapid nicht mit Blues im DE Layout. T.T
Jetzt gibt es ja nur noch die Filco mit Blues als Alternative (mit Numpad allerdings).

Hat wer noch weitere Alternativen?
Die Reds fühlen sich zwar toll an, aber ich vermisse die Blues beim Schreiben


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi, ich such ne MX Brown Tasta, welche sich bezahlen lässt. Hab schon ne QPad MK-50 hier in Nutzung. Also nochmal die gleiche wäre mir etwas zu langweilig. 

Ich hab gehört das MX Board 3.0 soll es auch mit Brown geben, kann ich aber niergends finden. 

Deswegen suche ich jetzt in änlicher Preislage ne MX Brown. Gibts da was?


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



			
				Harnaś;5936463 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> habe jetzt die Quickfire Rapid mit Reds, Black Widow mit Blues und die QPad mit Browns ausprobiert.
> Von den Schalter gefallen mir jetzt am besten die Blues und Reds,wobei die Reds ein bisschen zu leicht zu drücken sind.
> Von den Tastaturen gefällt mir mit Abstand die CM am besten. QPad und Razer sind nicht so dufte für mich.
> ...


 
machs doch wie ich..  

eine red (in meinem fall mit o-ringen) für 24/7 betrieb -> gigabyte aivia asmium.
eine blue (bei mir original cherry, seit die black widow kaputt ist) zum schnellen schreiben.
eine brown (zowie celeritas) zum zocken, wo es auf reaktion ankommt (läuft über PS/2 und umgeht USB-polling).

du kannst doch tastaturen anschliessen (USB auch im laufenden betrieb) wie du lustig bist. und die zeit dazwischen stellst du sie unter den tisch.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

das mx 3.0 gibt es in deutschem layout nur mit reds. frag doch sonst einfach bei cherry direkt an.


----------



## mdtape (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

kann mir jemand ne mechanische tastatur bis 70 euro empfehlen?
Würde die zum schreiben und zocken nutzen.
Da ich auch viel shooter zocke tendiere ich zu den roten switches


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Siehe Post darüber: Die MX 3.0 ist bezahlbar und hat Reds.


----------



## SaPass (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, ich bin nun endlich im Besitz einer mechanischen Tastatur: Die Roccat Ryos MK Pro mit braunen Cherrys. Ich verstehe nur nicht, was daran 170 € wert sein soll. Ein Glück hat cyberport sie für 100 € an Vorbesteller vertickt . Die bei jeder Taste von oben nach unten schwächer werdende Beleuchtung sieht einfach nur billig aus. Insgesamt ist diese modulare Beleuchtung ganz nett, nur weiß ich leider nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll. Ebenso wie easy-Shift an Stelle von Capslock: Was soll man damit anfangen?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das mit der Beleuchtung ist normal, liegt halt an den nicht mittig sitzenden LED's.
Die modulare Beleuchtung ist halt ne Spielerei und das Easy Shift dient dazu, dass du die Tasten mit ner zweiten Funktion belegen kannst.
Ist aber bei ner Tastatur irgendwie sinnbefreit, habs bei meiner Kone XTD auch abgestellt, nur bei ner Maus sehe ich da schon mehr Sinn drin z.B. bei MMO's.
Achja und zu den 170€: Gaming und Roccat Aufschlag


----------



## truehero (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich fand die Roccat Ryos (hatte die günstigere Variante ohne Beleuchtung) auch einfach nur schwach und überteuert, hab sie zu Gunsten der Corsair K70 zurückgegeben. Einzig die große, fest montierte Handballenauflage gefiel mir richtig gut, ansonsten fühlte sich die Tastatur weniger hochwertig an, vorallem aber die vielen Rillen, in denen sich quasi sofort Schmutz sammelt, sind ein absolutes No-Go, da ist es auch unsinnig dass Teile der Tastatur eine schmutzabweisende Beschichtung haben.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ich kann eigentlich jedem einsteiger, der sich erst noch mit mechas anfreunden muss/will nur die originalen cherry-KBs empfehlen. die ziehen einem kohletechnisch nicht die hose aus, es gibt jeden schaltertyp und das schreibgefühl wird durch fehlende beleuchtung oder den aufdruck "zocker-highend-pro-gamer" nicht beeinflusst.

ich finde licht zwar auch hübsch, aber es ist verzichtbar.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



TobiWahnKenobi schrieb:


> ...ich finde licht zwar auch hübsch, aber es ist [in der Regel _absolut_] verzichtbar...


Beleuchtung fällt in die Rubrik 'Firlefanz', den man(n) _nicht unbedingt_ braucht. Ist fast wie Eulen nach Athen tragen.


----------



## SaPass (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Beleuchtung fällt in die Rubrik 'Firlefanz', den man(n) _nicht unbedingt_ braucht. Ist fast wie Eulen nach Athen tragen.


Ich mag diesen 'Firefanz' doch sehr.  Es geht mir gehörig auf den Sack, wenn ich abends in einem dunkeln Raum vor dem PC sitze und die Tastatur nicht beleuchtet ist (an dieser Stelle bitte keine Diskussion á la "mach einfach das Licht an" - sich im Bildschirm spiegelnde, "hässliches" Licht abgebende Energiesparlampen sind nerviger als eine fehlende Tastenbeleuchtung). Wenn man einzig und alleine am PC arbeitet (da denke ich bspw. an meinen Vater), dann ist eines der günstigen Cherry-Keyboards vollständig ausreichend. Aber ich habe da gerne etwas zusätzliche Ausstattung wie bspw. die Makrotasten und die Beleuchtung.
Wird es das Cherry MX Board 3.0 eigentlich auch mit weiteren Schaltern geben? Aktuell stehen ja nur rote Cherrys zur Auswahl, ab Weihnachten dann braun. Aber wie siehts mit blau oder schwarz aus? Wisst ihr ob da etwas geplant ist?


----------



## BigBubby (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

wieso licht an? Oder weißt du nicht wo die tasten sind? Dann frage ich mich, wie du zockst.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

es gibt das mx 3.0 jetzt schon mit anderen switches. aber eben nicht mit deutschem layout und warscheinlich darum auch nicht hier in DE erhältlich


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ich brauche keine beleuchtung - tippe seit bestimmt 25 jahren 10-finger blind.  auf der wirtschaftsschule 1990 gehörte sowas sogar zum lehrplan - nur konnte ich es da schon.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## SaPass (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



TobiWahnKenobi schrieb:


> ich brauche keine beleuchtung - tippe seit bestimmt 25 jahren 10-finger blind.  auf der wirtschaftsschule 1990 gehörte sowas sogar zum lehrplan - nur konnte ich es da schon.



Zum Tippen benötige ich die Beleuchtung nicht, da tippe ich blind. Worum es mir da geht, ist etwas schwieriger zu beschreiben: Angenommen, man schaut ein Video, lehnt sich zurück, hat keine Hand mehr an der Tastatur und bekommt eine Skype-Nachricht, die man beantworten möchte: da wandern die Hände wieder zur Tastatur. Und da benötige ich einen kurzen Blick auf die Tastatur, um mich zu orientieren. Hier finde ich die Beleuchtung dann hilfreich. Getippt wird blind.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ich sage ja, ich mag licht auch - einige meiner mechas sind beleuchtet... 


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Licht in der Tasta ist wie Milch im Kaffee. Trübt das Erlebnis.


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Tastaturbeleuchtung ist immer gut.


----------



## Superwip (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Devlin Electronics | Input Devices, Healthcare Computing and Electronic Components

Was haltet ihr davon?

Die Firma bietet stark "customisierte" Tastaturen an, teils auf Basis existierender Cherry Modelle.

Interessant ist etwa die KMX-144 welche über 40 programmierbare Makrotasten verfügt. Tastaturen können aber auch von Grund auf neu zusammengestellt werden.


----------



## loller7 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Tastaturen selbst gefallen mir gar nicht, aber die sind ja auch eher für den Einsatz im Arbeitsumfeld gedacht. Interessant wäre aber woher die die veschiedenen Keycaps bekommen. Da ist der Markt in Detuschland noch relativ klein. 

BTW, will jmd. momentan ne relativ günstige MX Red Tastatur im QWERTZ Layout loswerden?


----------



## BigBubby (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das KCR-103BP series ist noch ganz interessant. für den Militäreinsatz und vollständig wasserdicht. Trotzdem mit beleuchtung. ok die größe/form ist etwas eingen. aber der rest.
Das model dadrunter mit Stahlkörper ist auch ganz cool.


----------



## Superwip (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Das KCR-103BP series ist noch ganz interessant. für den Militäreinsatz und vollständig wasserdicht. Trotzdem mit beleuchtung. ok die größe/form ist etwas eingen. aber der rest.
> Das model dadrunter mit Stahlkörper ist auch ganz cool.



Die sind aber nur Rubberdomes und sicherlich teurer und schwerer zu bekommen als andere wasserfeste Rubberdomes.

Spritzwasserfeste mechanische Tastaturen gibt es etwa von ActiveKey, etwa die AK-B40.


----------



## addicTix (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sagt mal Leute, kann es sein dass ich mit mechanischen Tastaturen nur pech habe ?
Vor einigen Monaten hat meine Razer Black Widow Ultimate die M Taste geprellt ( bei einmaligem drücken kam der Buchstabe 2 mal ) und jetzt bei meiner Steelseries 6GV2 prellt die D taste... Wenn ich dann ganz normale schreibe dann wird ein Wort z.B. dass zu ddass .. 
Oder muss ich einfach was bei Windows umstellen ? Habe das Problem bisher nur bei mechanischen Tastaturen gehabt, bei Tastaturen mit Rubberdome nicht


----------



## BigBubby (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

pech oder du schreibst nicht sauber


----------



## addicTix (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> pech oder du schreibst nicht sauber


 
Naja, auch wenn ich nur einmal auf die Taste ddrücke, ddann entsteht sie oftmals zweimal, was wirklich nervig ist, wie man sich sicher vorstellen kann


----------



## Superwip (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da müsste man aber schon sehr "unsauber" schreiben...

Wird der zweite Buchstabe gleich beim Drücken oder erst beim Loslassen geschrieben?


----------



## addicTix (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Da müsste man aber schon sehr "unsauber" schreiben...
> 
> Wird der zweite Buchstabe gleich beim Drücken oder erst beim Loslassen geschrieben?



Gleich beim drücken. Also wenn ich D schreibe, dann kommt ddirekt ein zweiter hinzu



Also die Taste prellt so heftig, dass D manchmal bei einmaligem drücken viermal da steht... also dddd


----------



## BigBubby (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

dann würde ich sagen fall für rma


----------



## addicTix (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mal wieder


----------



## Superwip (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du könntest versuchen die Kontakte auf der Platine kurzzuschließen, wenn der Fehler dann nicht auftritt hat wohl der Schalter irgendwas, vielleicht ist der Kontakt irgendwie verschmutzt. Wenn er auch dann auftritt ist es wohl ein Kontrollerproblem. Ist es der Schalter kannst du ihn auslöten, zerlegen und reinigen. Ansonsten kannst du auf der Platine nach beschädigten Bauteilen oder Leiterbahnen suchen, wenn du ein Oszilloskop hast könntest du dir auch mal das Signal an dem Schalter im Vergleich zu anderen ansehen.

Ich weiß aber nicht ob man die Tastatur ohne Garantieverlust zerlegen kann und die Garantie wirst du leider vermutlich noch brauchen...


----------



## BigBubby (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

naja ich würde das ding nicht öffnen, sondern direkt einschicken.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was haltet ihr von dem G105 von Logitech?


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das ist aber keine Mechanische Tastatur Außerdem ist Logitech-Qualität für mich generell nicht zufriedenstellend


----------



## SaPass (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibts eigentlich auch mechanische Tastaturen im Preisbereich um die 50-60€ (braune oder blaue Cherrys)? Medientasten und eine Handballenablage wären schön. Oder stellen die QPad MK50-Tastaturen das untere Ende der Preisskala dar?


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Von Cherry selber gibts die G80-3000.
Ist eine stinknormale Tastatur. Dafür gibts die aber schon für knapp unter 50 Euro.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir soeben die Corsair K70 in black mit reds bestellt. Hoffe komme damit zurecht


----------



## SaPass (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn du die roten Schalter magst, wirst du garantiert sehr gut mit der Tastatur zurecht kommen. Das wäre auch meine Tastatur der Wahl gewesen, nur mit den braunen Cherrys. Aber dann gibts die Tastatur leider nicht in schwarz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues


----------



## StefanStg (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey, erstmal ein Gesundes neues Jahr

Ich möchte mich mal wieder mit Mechanische Tastaturen auseinander setzen. Hatte vor gut einen Jahr die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium daheim. So war ich damit auch zufrieden nur hatte sie ein paar Macken weshalb ich Sie wieder zurückgeschickt habe.
Jetzt möchte ich mich nochmal daran versuchen und habe 3 Tastaturen ausgesucht wo mir gefallen.
Produktvergleich Gigabyte Aivia Osmium, USB, DE, Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown silber, USB, DE (CH-9000050-DE), QPAD MK-80 Pro Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown, PS/2 & USB, DE | Geizhals Deutschland
Welche von den drei ist am besten? Optisch finde ich die QPAD MK-80 Pro nicht schlecht aber auch die Corsair gefällt mir. 
Könnt ihr ein paar Tipps geben? Vill fallen dann ja schon welche weg oder gibt es noch andere gute Alternativen.

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## BigBubby (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die QPad von der Qualität.
Hat dafür leider keine Volumen Rädchen, was mich persönlich stört und ich deshalb mir noch nicht die große gekauft habe. Die kleine QPad habe ich meiner Frau geschenkt.
Ansonsten reiner Geschmack


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Hey, erstmal ein Gesundes neues Jahr
> 
> Ich möchte mich mal wieder mit Mechanische Tastaturen auseinander setzen. Hatte vor gut einen Jahr die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium daheim. So war ich damit auch zufrieden nur hatte sie ein paar Macken weshalb ich Sie wieder zurückgeschickt habe.
> Jetzt möchte ich mich nochmal daran versuchen und habe 3 Tastaturen ausgesucht wo mir gefallen.
> ...




 morgen sollte meine K70 in black und reds da sein die soll sehr gut sein auch von der qualität


----------



## BigBubby (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Lass mal hören, wie das mit der Kratzfestigkeit ist. Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass man da ganz schnell das silber durchblitzen sieht. Das hat mich vor der Tastatur abgeschreckt, sonst hätte ich mir die auch geholt.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ist die ASUS Echelon eigentlich eine dreiste Kopie vom QPad?


----------



## loller7 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich glaube nicht. Gibt noch einige weitere Marken die genau das selbe Modell mit anderem Aufdruck anbieten. Z.b. Maxkeyboard: Mechanical Keyboard - Max Keyboard customize Mechanical Keyboard, Cherry key switch, Universal keycap
Ich nehm mal an die werden von einem Großhersteller in Maßen gefertigt. Die kaufen die dann und klatschen das passende Branding drauf, oder bestellen sogar so beim Großhersteller. Wer da der Hersteller ist weiß ich nicht.

Uns im deutschen Raum ist Qpad natürlich am bekanntesten.


----------



## Selenaya (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe heute meine Qpad MK-80 bekommen, soweit ist ja alles in Ordnung, eigentlich sollten ja 4 von den Orange-nen Tasten dabei sind aber es sind nur 3 Stück dabei.

Amazon kann diese fehlende Taste nicht nachliefern, gibt es eine möglichkeit diese irgendwo zu bekommen, will deswegen nicht die ganze Tastatur austauschen.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

frag doch direkt bei qpad nach. Notfalls wenn du in der nähe von Aachen wohnst, kannste von mir eine haben. Ich find die tasten bescheuert, als ob ich nicht wüsste wo wasd liegt und wenn ich draufgucken muss, war ich sowieso zu langsam.


----------



## loller7 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich find die tasten bescheuert, als ob ich nicht wüsste wo wasd liegt und wenn ich draufgucken muss, war ich sowieso zu langsam.



Aber sonst erkennt doch niemand was für ein krasser Hardcore-Gamer du bist wenn er deine Tastatur sieht


----------



## Selenaya (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bin weder ein Hardcore Gamer oder sonst was in der Art mir geht es nur um das Prinzip.

Nun nein Aachen wäre doch weit weg von Wien


----------



## loller7 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Selenaya schrieb:


> mir geht es nur um das Prinzip.



Das da wäre?


----------



## BigBubby (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das Prinzip ist doch offensichtlich. Wenn man für vier zahlt, will man auch vier haben.
ich tippe mal auf einen rückläufer wo amazon nicht gut kontrolliert hatte.


----------



## loller7 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Stimmt, macht Sinn. Dachte es geht um was allgemeineres.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

hatte schonmal jemand die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium und kann dazu ein paar worte schreiben?

möchte demnächst meine G15 in den ruhestand schicken und die Gigabyte gefällt mir ganz gut 

Gigabyte Aivia Osmium MX-Brown USB Deutsch schwarz - Hardware,


----------



## merkijan (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ihr könnt euch sicher noch an die Ankündigung der beleuchteten Cherry-Schalter erinnern (Cherry: Beleuchtete MX-RGB-Schalter vorgestellt, erstes Produkt von Corsair auf der CES 2014). 

Heute gab es ja auch das nette Video dazu von der CES: CES: Corsair zeigt Cherry MX RGB - Welche Farbe soll es denn sein?

Aber worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will: Tesoro hat einfach mal schön ein nettes Konkurrenz-Produkt dazu angekündigt: News - TESORO GAMING

Nur die *Lobera Supreme* ist eine mechanische Tastatur (freie Wahl zwischen Red, Black, Blue, Brown), die "normale" Lobera hat laut deren Webiste "mechanisch-ähnliche" Kappen... was auch immer das dann genau ist. Aber ich finde den Preis der Lobera Supreme überraschend niedrig... dafür, dass diese Art von Beleuchtung jetzt schon eine Neuigkeit in dem Bereich ist.


----------



## BigBubby (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich würde abwarten bis man die Supreme mal zu gesicht bekommt. Denn RGB LEDs kann man auch in die alten Taster einbauen. Das Problem dabei ist aber, dass weiterhin die Sonderzeichen nur bescheiden ausgeleuchtet werden.
Ich glaube bei mir wirds die Cherry werden. Weniger wegen den Farben, sondern Schwarz mit Blues und Lautstärke"rolle"


----------



## StefanStg (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey, 
ich melde mich nochmal. Mitlehrweile habe ich mich für eine Tastartur entschieden nur kann ich mich nicht zwischen den Roten oder Braunen  Cherry Tasten entscheiden. Welche von den beiden sollte ich bevorzugen?


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Echt schon geil diese Tastatur Corsair RGB Backlit Mechanical Keyboard - CES 2014 - YouTube


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mein Gott, was für eine Lichtorgel !  Nein, _muss_ mir ja auch _nicht_ gefallen. Gibt ja genug Script-Kiddis, welche auf je-mehr-desto-besser-*Bling*-*Bling* _total _abfahren.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schade, dass es das wohl nicht ohne dieses "hover-leuchten" geben wird. Ich hätte gerne einfach voll ausgeleuchtete tasten. Ohne Unterbodenbeleuchtung. Von mir aus auch nur in einer Farbe. Mit Blues und hochwertig verarbeitet und einem Lautstärkerädchen und ich bin glücklich.


----------



## Xooley (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was für eine Lichtorgel !  Nein, _muss_ mir ja auch _nicht_ gefallen. Gibt ja genug Script-Kiddis, welche auf je-mehr-desto-besser-*Bling*-*Bling* _total _abfahren.


 
Script Kiddis? Hat ja bestimmt was mit einer beleuchteten "Bling-Bling" Tastatur zu tun


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Pack' die Goldwaage wieder ein! 
Sorry, wenn ich die Anführungszeichen bei '_Script_' vergessen habe...  Jedenfalls ist und bleibt's m.E. eine *Lichtorgel*.


----------



## Bu11et (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab ich nach dem Ganzen gestöber hier richtig verstanden, die schwarzen Switches sind die leisesten bei mechanischen Tastaturen? Bin nämlich schon seid ewigkeiten auf der Suche nach was neuem. Möchte aber den Geräuschpegel möglichst gering halten. Kann da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## BigBubby (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

schwarz, rot und braun sind gleich leise.
sie sind aber alle lauter als rubberdoms.
nur blaue haben zusätzlich ein klickgeräusch.


----------



## loller7 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Jap. Nur blaue sind signifikant lauter. Teste am besten Schwar, Rot und Braun mal und entscheide nach Tippgefühl.


----------



## Bu11et (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die einzige mechanische die ich testetn konnte war die Blackwidow bei uns im Media Markt. Allerdings ist das Angebot miterlweile so groß, dass ich mich schlecht entscheiden kann. Tesoro scheint ganz gute zu haben?


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ich entscheide sowas nach gefallen. gefällt sie mir, nehm ich sie.

edit
ich finde ne mx-blue kann immer nur ein zweitkeyboard sein, für klick klack zwischendurch. für 24/7 ist mx-red eher angenehm. brown müsste ich mir direkt mal eine vorkramen und checken, warum ich die so selten benutze.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

das ist dann reiner Geschmack.
ich habe ein halbes Jahr durchgehend blue benutzt. Frau wollte sie aber wieder haben. Jetzt warte ich drauf, dass das perfekte Model erscheint und ich werde dort auch blues nehmen.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab mir die Gigabyte Aivia Osmnium bestellt mit MX Brown, werd die mal testen und falls es mir nicht passt kann ich immer noch umtauschen und die roten probieren.

Sollten mir beide nicht zusagen muss ich mir wohl ein anderes Modell mit anderen switches suchen


----------



## neo3 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich würde vielleicht auch beide parallel bestellen und dann direkt vergleichen, da werden die Unterschiede noch deutlicher. War für mich als Mecha-Einsteiger jedenfalls damals das beste!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Um noch mal auf die Lautstärke beim tippen zurück zu kommen.
Bei Caseking habe ich gesehen, dass man dort Gummieinsätze kaufen kann,
welche wiederum für leiseres tippen sorgen sollen.

Kann man sowas reinen Gewissens nehmen?


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du kannst zur schonung deiner Fingergelenke dir auch einfach angewöhnen nicht durchzudrücken. Dann braucht man die Gummieinsätze nicht, das diese ja "nur" den Aufschlag dämpfen.


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja, ich habe die Teile auch schon mal in den Händen gehabt und muss zugeben, der Tastenanschlag ist schon deutlich anders. Allerdings leider nichts für mich, ich mag Gummidom 
Problem ist auch, dass diese Teile unglaublich laut sind, hab wen im TS mit der BlackWidow, die man andauernd hört.


----------



## JackA (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich persönlich finde die Gummiringe eine schöne Ergänzung. Vor allem bei geringeren Druckgewichten wie MX-Red, Blue oder Brown neigt man doch dazu, öfters mal die Taste durchzudrücken. Die einzigen Schalter, wo das mit dem antippen problemlos und mit etwas Eingewöhnung funktioniert, sind MX-Black (und ich denke auch MX-Clear und MX-Green).
Hier gibt es einen schönen Beitrag dazu und auch eine Shop-Verlinkung wo die "Eingeweihten" der Mecha-User einkaufen: Der Mecha-Blog


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich habe es mit den Blue ohne Probleme hinbekommen. Aber ich habe auch die Rubberdom schon nie druchgedrückt, sondern im prinzip immer, wenn man merkt, dass das Gummi umstölpt wieder losgelassen. Wie gesagt es ist reine übungssache damit zu tippen und ein wenig muskelkoordination. Man ist dadurch mit der Zeit auch schneller, weil die finger halt kürzere wege laufen müssen.

@marvinj 
Das liegt dann aber am Tippen von deinem Freund. Wobei hohe töne an sich sehr stark übertragen werden. Die Microfone scheinen in dem Bereich einfach empfindlicher zu sein. Dafür schneiden sie meist den anfang und den ende des geräusches weg, sodass nur ein sehr nerftötender Peak ankommt. Daran solltest du also nicht bewerten


----------



## loller7 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja die Switches Entscheidung ist in der Tat nicht ganz einfach. Ich habe irgendwie eine "Krankheit", dass ich von Zeit zu Zeit ein anderes Tipp Gefühl will. Daher habe ich hier 1x MX Red 1x MX Blue 1x MX Clear und 1x Buckling Spring. Browns und Blacks hatte ich auch mal aber die haben mir am wenigsten gefallen.


----------



## azzih (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So Freunde der Mechanik. Ich habe mir vorhin die Corsair K70 geleistet und bin sehr angetan bisher, die Verarbeitung ist sehr hochwertig und der Alurahmen macht sich super. Einzig mit der Umgewöhnung kämpf ich noch ein bisschen weil die Abstände zwischen den Tasten anders sind als bei meiner vorherigen. 
Hab mich für die Variante mit den Browns entschieden, hatte vorher die Black Switches mit der Steelseries 6Gv2. Also vom tippen her sind die Browns schon besser, Zocken teste ich mal heut abend. Die Red Switches hab ich bei Alternate im Laden probiert und die gingen gar net, viel zu lodder. Die Blue hatte ich auch bei einer Tastatur getestet (glaube von Qpad), fand ich vom Gefühl her am besten, gehn halt von der Lautstärke gar nicht klar


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



loller7 schrieb:


> ...von Zeit zu Zeit ein anderes Tipp Gefühl...


 Yup, da stimme ich zu. Diese Woche habe ich meine heimische Filco Tenkeyless mit *roten* Switches mit ins Büro genommen und schreibe nun tagsein/tagsaus darauf 'rum. Für den gelegentlichen Einsatz eines Zahlenblocks liegt ebendieser (*braune* Switches) etwas abseits auf dem Schreibtisch bereit.
Die Büro-Full-size Filco mit *braunen* Switches ist erst mal im (Akten-)Schrank gelandet.
Und zu Hause? Hm. Derzeit sitze ich eher am Schläppi, avisiere, mir für den heimischen Arbeisplatz eine zweite Filco Tenkeyless mit *roten* Switches zuzulegen...


----------



## BigBubby (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich darf mich momentan überall mit Rubberdoms rumquälen. Wäre schön mal das Geld für eine schöne Blue rumliegen zu haben. Aber der neue Fernsehr war wichtiger, der ist ja nicht nur für mich, sondern auch für Frau


----------



## aliriza (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Tesoro Colada Evil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bilder mit höherer Auflösung


----------



## neo3 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Lad die Bilder doch bitte mal im Forum hoch, so erkennt man ja gar nix


----------



## BigBubby (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

er hat einfach versehntlich die vorschaubilder und nicht die Bilder selbst verlinkt


----------



## EnergyCross (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

jop, Falscher link erwischt. waren die Thumbnails 

Btw. die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium ist ein echt schickes teil. 

hab mir dazu noch von WASD Keyboard einen pack O-Rings gegönnt und bin nahtlos zufrieden 


und erstaunlicher weiße hatte ich anfangs nur minimale probleme vom umstieg der Logitech G15 zur Gigabyte. mit den Ringen jetzt tu ich mir ein wenig schwerer


----------



## BigBubby (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich mag diesen anbau irgendwie gar nicht und die Rädchen noch weniger dabei. Bin halt ein Fan der "Walze". DAzu nur Rot und Braun. 
Aber schön dass sie dir gefällt. Wenn die Gummiringe nicht gefallen, kansnt du sie ja noch immer rausschmeissen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Seit wann gibt es die Gigabyte mit Browns? Da muss ich ja sofort ne neue Tasta kaufen .


----------



## BigBubby (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Vielleicht habe ich das eben falsch gesehen, aber auf der Webseite wurden zumindestens braune und rote gezeigt. Habe nur die Bilder überflogen.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

bei MF hab ich sie mit den Browns bestellt. war vorher nur ne zeit lang am überlegen, da ich die reds nicht so mag. als ich die browns gesehen hab war der kauf quasi schon abgeschlossen 

anfangs gabs auch nur die Roten, richtig


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ahhh mein Portemonnaie zittert schon.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ahhh mein Portemonnaie zittert schon.


 

hatte noch ne Gutschrift über 43 Euro, das kam gerade recht 


und wenn man ein wenig auf die Räder aufpasst passiert da auch nix


----------



## Arausia (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

muss sagen, dass ich mir einige tastaturen direkt vor ort angeschaut habe (vorallem die Q-Pad, da es die in mehreren cherrys gibt) und bin einfach bei den browns hängen geblieben. dazu wollt ich noch n paar features haben wie Makrotasten und multimedia: TADAAA Logitech G710+ war gekauft  und sie sieht auch noch geil aus !!

eine mecha tasta kann ja ruhig was kosten, wird ja ein lebenslanger wegbegleiter sein ^^ solange usb der standard bleibt


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja, lebenslanger Wegbegleiter würde ich bei einer Logitech nicht sagen


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Naja, lebenslanger Wegbegleiter würde ich bei einer Logitech nicht sagen


 
Meine G15 ist 8 Jahre alt und tuts immer noch. Wollte nur mal was neues mechanisches


----------



## Amokhahn (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ich bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert und will mir ne mechanische Tastaur kaufen die meine in Ehren ergraute G15 erste Edition ablösen soll.

150,-€ darf das Brett kosten. Was will ich ist ne gute Frage. Ich lege Wert auf hohe Qualität, Schalterfrage ist noch unklar, auf USB, Kopfhörer und G Tasten kann ich verzichten. Robust und stabil sollte sie sein, rutschfest, beleuchtet ... wenn ich nochwas vergessen haben sollte reiche ich es nach bzw. fragt mich einfach

achso wird für Gaming und Office benutzt


----------



## BigBubby (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die guten alten QPad z.B.
Da kannst du dann mit Beleuchtung nehmen. USB und Mic/Headphone hättest du sogar. G Tasten nicht. Dafür gut verarbeitet und die volle Breite an Taster zur Auswahl.

Je nachdem wieviel office du machst nimmst du blaue, ansonsten braun oder rot. Rot wenn 95% nur zocken ist. Aber ist immer auch eine Frage des geschmacks.


----------



## Amokhahn (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

die Tendenz schlägt etwas mehr zu Office aus. Ich erinnere mich noch schwach an die guten alten Klick Tastaturen. Waren zwar laut aber das schreiben war damit ausgezeichnet und die Tastenführung war tadellos und hat nicht gehackelt. 

welche der Schalterarten eigen sich nach Deiner Einschätzung für was am besten. Es gibt ja rot, schwarz, braun und blau. Zumindest sind das die gebräuchlichsten. Ich hab schon gelesen das ich um eine Bestellung mit eigenem Test nicht rum komme. Da ich hier auf der Pampa wohne bringt das mir auch nichts Rundreisen zu machen um dann mal in dem einen oder anderen Laden mal ein Modell zu finden. Vielleicht sollte ich von jedem Schaltertyp eine bestellen. Ich versuche jedoch schon eine gewisse Vorauswahl zu treffen um vielleicht unter dem Testkandidaten schon die Tastatur hier zu haben die dann auch da bleibt.

Was gibts noch außer QPad. Kann es sein das QPad und Tesoro irgendwie aus einer Fabrik kommen? Hab mir grad Bilder angesehen. Sehen auffallend ähnlich aus. Welche Hersteller und Tastaturen wären empfehlenswert?

deutsches Layout sollte das Keyboard nat. haben


----------



## BigBubby (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Blue: Office. Klickgeräusch. Angenehmes Feedback

Red: Gaming. Kein Feedback, kein Klickgeräusch.

Brown: Zwischending. Etwas Feedback, kein Klickgeräusch.

Black: Red mit stärkeren Widerstand. Eher nicht zu empfehlen, da schnell ermüdend.

Die Blues werden dem entsprechend deiner Erinnerung am nächsten kommen. Ich habe damit auch gezockt. Ist halt immer eine Frage, wie man damit umgehen kann 

Es gibt da noch jede Menge Keyboards. z.B. "Das Keyboard" oder die Ducky usw usf. Nicht alle gibts mit Blues. Aber so ziemlich alles was mit mechanischen Verkauft wird, wird auch gut verarbeitet. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Das Design der QPads gibt es interessanter Weise momentan bei mehreren Tastaturen. Ich tippe mal drauf, dass QPad es entweder als erster Gekauft hatte oder verpennt ein Patent drauf anzumelden. 

Ich nenne QPad nur immer, weil ich es aus eigener Erfahrung kenne und damit bewerten kann, dass es gut verarbeitet ist, und ich empfehle gerne Sachen, die ich auch kenne. Wenn du hier die letzten Seiten durhcforstest, wirst du jede Menge alternativen finden.


----------



## Amokhahn (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ok also sollte ich mir mal am ehesten rot, braun und blau anschaun. Ob das fürs Schreiben gute haptische und akustsiche Feedback der blauen Cherry MX Schalter beim Zocken zu laut ist mal sehen. Ich zocke nicht mit Heatset sondern mit 5.1 Surroundsoundsystem (Teufel Consono 35 an Harman Kardon AVR2000)

ich habe mal in der Zwischenzeit nach "Das Keyboard" und "Ducky" gegoogelt. Diese Marken kannte ich noch überhaupt nicht. Von der Ducky lese ich sehr viel positives. Auch wird oft die hohe Qualität erwähnt. Also auf alle Fälle schon mal interessant. Die Videos dazu sehen viel versprechend aus. Von getDigital wird sie exclusiv vertrieben. Sie wird leider nur mit blauer Beleuchtung angeboten und auch nur braune und blaue Cherry MX. 

Beim weiteren Lesen habe ich noch ein paar andere Kandidaten ausmachen können.

folgende Tastaturen hab ich mal eben bestellt:

Ducky Shine 3 blauer MX
Ducky Shine 3 brauner MX
Gigabyte Avia Osmium brauner MX
Corsair K70 alu roter MX
QPad MK-85 roter MX
Telsoro Durandal G1NL blauer MX

Ich danke Dir vielmals und hoffe ich bin mit meiner Bestellung ganz gut zum Test aufgestellt und erwarte die Keyboards dann Anfang nächster Woche. Ich gebe Bescheid wenn ich alle getestet habe.


----------



## SwissBullet (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja tu das,würde mich interessen.
Ich habe ein Qpad MK-80 mit MX blacks seit über einem Jahr.
Seit kurzem ebenfalls die Ducky Shine 3 mit MX browns.
Kann beide wirklich entpfehlen.
Über die roten,blauen und grünen MX Schalter kann ich nicht viel sagen,hatte noch nicht das vergnügen.


----------



## Amokhahn (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

genau deshalb gebe ich mir gleich die ganze Palette oder zumindest die 3 Switches die am ehesten in Frage kommen. Die letzte Mecha die ich begrabbelt habe war wohl ne alte Highscreen oder IBM (Knickfeder) Tippe Mitte der 90iger Jahre. Von den einstigen Mechas ist blos nix mehr übrig. Alles verschrottet. Ob man die alten DIN Tastaturen mit nem Adapter an PS2 oder gar USB zur Mitarbeit überreden könnte? So ein altes Brett zerlegen, komplett reinigen und wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Sehe sicher richtig retro aus. Hat was ... Hat sowas schon mal hier jemand gemacht?


----------



## SwissBullet (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich weiss nicht,könnte schon sein,habe es aber dann nicht mitbekommen.
So ist es aber super gleich alles von einer Person zu erfahren.


----------



## JackA (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Klar, so retro Design vor allem alte Tastaturen sind ein Trend in der Szene. Auf geekhack findest du genug davon.
Wenn dich das laute Klicken nicht stört und du ein schönes Feedback willst, würde ich dir MX-Blues ans Herz legen.
Und qualitativ schlecht kenne ich kein mechanisches Keyboard, was zum heutigen Zeitpunkt auf dem Markt erhältlich ist.
In dem Design sieht z.B. demnächst meine Mecha aus, nur mit einem anderen Gehäuse: klick mich

Apropo wenn es unbeleuchtet hätte sein dürfen, wäre meine Empfehlung die MX-Board 3.0 Serie, wo du ebenfalls jeden Schalter austesten kannst.


----------



## Amokhahn (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ich schaue mal bei geekhack vorbei. Beim Schreiben wird mich das Klicken sicher nicht stören. Ich habe die alten Tastaturen noch in Erinnerung das sie einen schönen satten Anschag haben und auch haptisch und akustisch ein gutes Feedback liefern ohne aber zu straff zu gehen. Wie das beim Zocken ist weiß ich nicht da ich nicht mit Kopfhörer zocke sondern über ein 5.1 Surroundsound System. Da könnte ich mir vielleicht vorstellen das es hier nicht passen könnte. Mich könnte dann event. das Klicken aus der Athmosphäre des Spiels reißen. Ist ähnlich wie wenn ich einen Projektor habe der zu laut ist. Ich möchte meinen Beamer nicht hören, auch in leisen Passagen kaum. Deshalb habe ich mich vor 2J. dann auch für den JVC D-ILA X30 entschieden. Die DLP´s waren alle nicht besonders leise und zu unflexibel was Zoom und Lensshift anbelangt. 

Bei der Cherry Tastatur finde ich das veränderte Layout nicht so gut. Die Abstände sind klein. Alles ist an aneinandergeklatscht. Ich weiß es geht noch schlimmer.
Als optimal könnte eine Kombination aus 2 Keyboards sein. Eine zum zocken mit roten Schaltern und eine mit Blauen Switches zum Schreiben. Aber ich wills ja auch nich übertreiben. Aus dem Gesichtspunkt erscheint vom Lesen her der braune Schalter interessant zu sein. Versandbestätigungen für alle Tastaturen sind auch eingegangen. Am We. besuche ich einen Freund der in einer Großstadt wohnt. Vielleicht bekomme ich da ja auch ne Mecha vor die Finger. Ich halte mal Ausschau.


----------



## Amokhahn (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

alle Tastaturen sind heute eingetroffen. Zusätzlich kam  mir am Wochenende eine Rocccat Ryos MK Pro mit schwarzen Schaltern vor die Flinte. Die ich zumindest mal wie das so im Laden möglich ist begrabbeln konnte. Da mir heute die Zeit gefehlt hat mache ich mit dem Tippbrettern morgen Schreib -und Zocktests und berichte dann von meinen Eindrücken.


----------



## SwissBullet (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bin gespannt.
Ich bekomme mit jedem Tag die Ducky Shine 3 lieber.
Habe mit den browns überhaubt keine probleme,obwohl ich vorher ca 1 Jahr ein Qpad MK-80 mit blacks hatte.
So wie ich mich kenne,giebt es irgendwann noch eine dritte,eventuell die Corsair K70 mit den RGB Leds.
Bin zwar fast 40,jedoch zieht mich alles was blinkt und bunt läuchtet magisch an


----------



## Amokhahn (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

hier die leicht geänderte Bestellliste mit allen Testkandidaten

Ducky Shine 3 - blauer MX / blaues Backlight
Ducky Shine 3 - brauner MX / blaues Backlight
Corsair K70 - alu silber roter MX / blaues Backlight
QPAD MK-85 - roter MX - rotes Backlight
Gigabyte Avia Osmium - brauner MX - weißes Backlight
Gigabyte Avia Osmium - roter MX - blaues Backlight
Roccat Ryos MK Pro - schwarzer MX - blaues Backlight
Telsoro Durandal G1NL - blauer MX - rotes Backight


die schwarzen Schalter der Roccat Ryos MK Pro haben mich am wenigsten begeistert. Sie gehen mir einfach zu straff. Fürs Zocken wohl auch eher ermüdend für die Finger. Ansonsten ist die Roccat gut verarbeitet. Die Handballenablage und die Tastatur sind eins und so wackelt nix. Zudem ist die Handballenablage auch angenehm groß - nicht wie einige der anderen Testkandidaten. Die Verarbeitung gibt keinen Grund zur Klage. Die Rillen und Schrifttzüge werden wohl aber Dreckfänger werden. Die glänzenden Bereiche sind sehr kratzempfindlich. Die Roccat hat eine Art Screensaver für die Tasten die dann a la Sternenhimmel leuchten, nette Spielerei die mir gefällt. Die G-Tasten brauche ist nicht (sind aber gut positioniert) und auch sonst habe ich hier eher das pers. Gefühl ich zahle für den Namen und für vieles was ich nie brauchen werde. Gute Tastatur für Gamer die viel mit Macros arbeiten und sich mit den schwarzen Schaltern anfreunden können. Ansonsten gibt es sie ja auch noch mit den roten, braunen und blauen Schaltern. Separate Medientasten bzw. Lautstärketasten hat die Roccat trotz Ihrer Größe nicht. Die Roccat steht sehr stabil und ist sehr rutschfest.


Nächste Tastatur war die Corsair K70 in Alu mit roten Schaltern. Schöne Alu Oberfläche, dadurch aber auch hohe Reflektion des LED Backlights was schon auf niedrigster Stufe mehr als ausreichend war. Wertige Materialanmutung, gute Verarbeitung, extra Medientasten und Lautstärkewalze, frei stehende Tasten, dadurch gute Reinigung, aber auch höhere Lautstärke beim Tippen, angenehme Handballanablage die ein wenig tiefer sein könnte. Separate Medientasten sind hinter dem Ziffernblock schlecht erreichbar. Corsair legt der Tastsur zusätzlich ein Ziehwerkzeug sowie zusätzliche rote strukturierte Tasten für WASD und 123456 bei. 
Die roten Switches konnten mich auf Anhieb begeistern und es war mir möglich sehr schnell zu schreiben. Die Schalter gehen leicht und smooth, kein Hakeln oder ähnliches wenn man mal eine Taste nicht exakt trifft. Zum Zocken optimal. Die Taste kann in einer Schwebestellung gehalten werden und so schnell hintereinander ausgelöst werden. Von den roten Switches bin ich begeistert. Was mich hier bei dieser Tastatur hat überlegen lassen die die Meldungen im Internet von ausfallenden LEDs des Backlights nach einigen Wochen bzw. Monaten. Ob das noch immer aktuell ist oder ob Corsair das bereits im Griff hat entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis


QPad MK-85, gute Verarbeitung, Handballenablage noch ein wenig schmaler als Corsair, ca. 1cm Platz zwischen Tastatur und Handballenablage (find ich optisch nich so toll) , dadurch rückt die Handballenablage jedoch leicht nach vorn. der Zentimeter kommt den Handballen zu Gute. USB und Mircoanschluß sind vorhanden, der jedoch nur mit max. 100mA gelastet werden kann. Also fast nutzlos. Zum Entfernen des Handballanablage war die Hilfe eines Schraubenziehers notwenig. Ging dann aber schnell und leicht. 


Als nächster Kandidat war die Gigabyte Avia Osmium dran mit der weißen Beleuchtung und den braunen Schaltern. Gut verarbeitete Tastatur, nich so viele Extras, große Handballenablage, G-Tasten für mich nicht nötig und falsch plaziert, scharfe Kanten am Gehäuse bei abgenommener Handballanablage - mit ist es kein Problem. Die Handballenablage ist die zweite die ausreichend groß dimensioniert ist und die Ergonomie ist gut. Der Anbau mit dem G-Tasten gefällt mir nicht. Wenn man die Tasten nicht links an die Seite plaziert kann man sie auch weg lassen. Die Räder für Lautstärke und das Licht würde ich rechts über den Ziffernblock setzen, so wie bei der Corasir K70. Die Räder für die Beleuchtungsstärke und die Lautstärke sind gut gelungen wenn auch die optisch einen weniger wertigeren Eindruck vermitteln. Die 2 Mausräder funktionieren einwandfrei, haben eine Rasterung und vermitteln ein gutes Feedback. Leider werden die Status LED´s nicht mit gedimmt. Sie leuchten immer auf voller Helligkeit. Ebenfalls gut und ein Novum im Bereich der mechanischen Tasturen ist USB 3.0 - ich finde das ist auch zeitgemäß. Im Vergleich zur Roccat ist die Gewählte Schrift auf den Tasten größer und besser lesbar. Die Ausleuchtung ist gut. Der USB Hub ist voll einsetzbar da die Tastatur 2 USB Anschlüsse besitzt. Einmal USB 2.0 für sich selbst und einmal USB 3.0 für den verbauten Hub. Somit ist der uneingeschränkt nutzbar. Das Kabel ist das dickste und steifste aller Testkandidaten. 
Die braunen Cherry MX Schalter der Gigabyte fühlen sich im Vergleich zu den roten Schaltern an als ob Sand drin wäre. Das haptische Feedback ist spürbar aber gefühlt recht schwach. Ein akustisches Feedback gibts hier nicht. Der Anpressdruck ist leicht höher als bei den roten und niedriger als bei den schwarzen Schaltern. Die Eingewöhnung ging hier ebenfalls schnell. Schreiben und auch Zocken sind problemlos möglich. Das haptische Feedback ist so schwach das man schon bald davon nichts mehr spürt. Nur dann wenn man sich darauf konzentriert.


Im Anschluß an diese Tastaur war ich gespannt auf den blauen Switch. Die Tesoro Durandal G1NL hat ebenso rotes Backlight wie die Qpad. Auch sind sich diese Tastaturen sehr ähnlich. Das betrifft auch den USB Hub der nur max. eine Stromentahme mit max. 100mA verkraftet. Der Grund ist das der Strombedarf der Tastatur von den max. möglichen 500mA des USB 2.0 abgezogen werden muß da alles über einen USB läuft. Die Handballenablage ist bei der Telsoro ähnlich schmal wie bei der Qpad, sitzt jedoch direkt an der Tastatur. Die Befestigung der Handballenablage ist mangelhaft. Die kann nur mit Hilfe eines Schraubendrehers herausgehebelt werden und dann besteht die Gefahr das man dieses dünne Plastik abbricht. Vertrauenserweckend ist das nicht. Die Optik sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie schwarz eloxiertes gebürstetes Aluminium, doch beim Anfassen entlarft man das es sich hier um Kunsstoff handelt. Die Tastur ist unempfindlich gegen Fingerabdrücke. Separate Medientasten gibt es nicht. 
Die blauen Schalter sind das auf was ich gewartet habe und was ich noch als vergangenen Zeiten in Erinnerung habe. Die taktile Rückmeldung ist kräftiger und deutlich spürbar. Der Klick bestätigt unmißverständlich den Auslösepunkt. Die Eingewöhnung geht schnell. Der Druck der ausgeübt werden muß nochmals leicht höher im Vergleich zum braunen Schalter. Das Schreiben geht flott von der Hand und ist eine echte Freude. Auch Zocken ist möglich, jedoch muß man hier sich ein wenig eingewöhnen, da die Taste ganz wieder zurück in Ihre Ausgangsposition gelangen muß bevor sie erneut ausgelöst werden kann. Aber das klappte beim Zocken dann auch gut. Das akutische Feedback was für das Schreiben so klasse ist, ist jedoch beim Zocken ein No Go. Der Grund ist das ich nicht mit Kopfhörer zocke sondern mit 5.1 Surround System. Mit Kopfhörer ist es sicher kein Problem.


Ducky Shine 3 blauer und brauner Switch. Da ich die Switches schon getestet habe gehe ich hier nur auf die Unterschiede ein. Aber gibts überhaupt welche wenn es die gleichen Schalter sind. Ich hätte es nicht geglaubt aber es gibt sie. Die braunen Schalter auf denen nun mein Hauptaugenmerk lag ließen sich bei der Ducky Shine 3 merklich smoother niederdrücken ohne dieses Sand im Switch Gefühl. Auch ist die Akustik der Ducky anders als die der anderen Testprobanden. Die gibt ein niederfrequentes Tippgeräusch ab was auf eine bessere Dämpfung der beim Tippen entstehenden Schwingungen schließen läßt. Die Verarbeitung der Ducky ist makellos. Es gibt keine Glanzflächen, keine Rillen, USBs, keinen Kopfhörer oder Microanschluß. Es knarzt nix, es verwindet nichts, das USB Kabel ist im Vergleich zu den anderen Kandidaten flexibel und abnehmbar. Die Lichteffekte sind eine Klasse für sich. Der Ripple Effekt ist auch ein echter solcher. Der ist auf der Roccat Ryos MK Pro nur halbherzig realisiert worden. Dort verschwinden die Ripples sofort wenn man eine neue Taste anschlägt. Auf der Ducky sind dann einfach mehrere Ripples zu sehen. Weitere Modi sind Fade, Snake, ein pulsieren, ein Welleneffekt, der Aurora Effekt und die Beleuchtung kann nat, auch in verschiedenen Helligkeitsstufen fest eingestellt werden. Persönliche Lichtprofile können mit anderen Lichteffekten Kombiniert werden. Mir pers. gefällt der Fadeeffekt. Die Tastatur leuchtet komplett auf niedrigster Stufe und die Tasten die ich anschlage leuchten in voller Helligkeit auf und dimmen wieder herunter. Die Space Taste ist neben einer blauen LED mit zwei weiteren RGB LED´s optisch iluminiert. Man kann hier die Farbe frei wählen oder auch die Taste im Demo Modus alle Farben rotierend anzeigen lassen. Neben der Snake Leertaste befindet sich noch eine weitere Leertaste mit dem Ducks Logo und 4 zusätzliche rote WASD Tasten sowie ein Tastenzieher im Lieferumfang. Eine Handballenablage wie ich sie bei dieser Preisklasse erwarten würde fehlt ganz.


Das Ideal wären 2 Tastaturen. Eine mit roten Schaltern zum Zocken und eine mit blauen Switches zum Schreiben. Aber es sollte nur eine Tastatur werden weshalb ich  mich für den Mittelweg den braunen Schalter entschieden habe. Am Ende hat mich die hohe Qualität, das zeit -und softwarelose Design der Ducky Shine 3 überzeugt in Verbindung mit der guten Tastenführung und der Beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten. Gerne hätte ich eine ander LED Farbe für das Backlight ausgewählt, aber die gibts nicht im DE Layout. Die Handballenablage vermisse ich jedoch schon. Also entschloß ich mich der Ducky Shine 3 die Lederhandballenauflage aus gleichem Haus zur Seite zu stellen. Sie ist schwer zu bekommen und derzeit noch im Zulauf. Morgen gehen alle anderen 9 Keyboards wieder zurück und die Ducky Shine 3 mit braunen Switches darf bleiben. Ein Bild mit der Ducky Shine 3 und der Lederhandballenauflage reiche ich nach sobald diese eingetroffen ist.


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wow,mega ausführlich top.
Freut mich sehr,dass du dich für die Ducky entschieden hast.
Ich finde auch das sie eine super verarbeitung hat.
Das mit der Handballenauflage habe ich mir auch schon überlegt,obwohl es mich nicht sonderlich stört.
Bei meiner Qpad habe ich die USB und Media Anschlüsse nie gebraucht,deswegen habe ich mich bewusst dafür entschieden diesmal eine zu kaufen,ohne.
Hatte letztens auf Ebay noch ein Verkäufer gefunden der noch eine Handballenauflage hat,weiss jedoch nicht ob sie schon weg ist.
Edit:Er hat noch eine http://m.ebay.ch/itm/251427357864?nav=SEARCH
Die reds müssen ja wirklich interessant sein.
Daran sieht man das eine Mechanische Tastatur nicht einfach nur ein mittel zum zweck ist,heute vereint sie Komfort durch die verschiedenen Switches,Ergonomie und zunehmend auch Ästhetik durch verschiedene Leds/Beleuchtungsmodi.
Natürlich ist eine Tastatur nicht für alle gleich wichtig,aber für die,die in den Brettern mehr sehen ist es eine wahrer Sandkasten.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Immerhin lag ich richtig mit den tasten 

aber super Darstellung.
das mit den braunen finde ich aber interessant, da es exakt die gleichen teile sind, dass sie sich so anders anfühlen.


----------



## Amokhahn (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

die Bilder sind nicht von bester Quali - sind bei Kunstlicht mit meinem Samsung Galaxy Note 3 entstanden. Blöd nur das die Bilder im Editor schön zwischen den Beiträgen zu sehen waren und jetzt nur als Link zu sehen sind. Sieht doof aus.

*EDIT* ich habs anders hinbekommen

@Bullett - der Ebay Verkäufer aus UK hatte vorher 2 Stück. Eine davon ist auf dem Schiff nach good old Germany unterwegs, also zu mir. Auf Nachfrage hat er die Versandkosten von 35£ auf 20£ gesenkt. Du kannst Dir ja die andere ownen.

hier die E-Mail dazu:



> Hallo
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry, We can ship to germany at a  reduced cost of £20.00
> 
> ...


Die reds und die blues haben bei mir das Gefühl der mechanischen Tastaturen am besten rübergebracht. Die braunen der Gigabyte haben sich angefühlt wie als ob es innerlich mehr Reibung gibt. Der Anpressdruck und die Schaltercharakteristik ist ansonsten gleich dem der Ducky Shine 3. Vielleicht hat Ducky an die Tastenführung einen Tropfen Öl gemacht - is aber glatt geraten von mir. Die braunen Switches kommen den Rubberdomes der G15 am nähesten sind aber nicht gleich.


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das ist ja ein zufall.
Weisst du zufällig ob man auch per Banküberweisung bezahlen kann.


----------



## Amokhahn (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

PayPal, Lastschrift oder Kreditkarte ist bei dem Anbieter möglich. Ich habe Paypal genutzt. So ein PayPal Konto ist auch fix eingerichtet.
Andere Treffer waren dann in den USA wo die Versandkosten noch höher waren und auf Amazon.com hatte ich auch etwas gefunden, aber für mehr als 100,-€ für die Ducky Leder Handballenablage. Hat die hier schon ein Mecha Begeisterter in Benutzung?


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja habe noch mal recht nachgeschaut.
Ein PayPal konto habe ich,müsste jedoch zuerst Geld von meiner Bank drauf buchen.
Mache das morgen,mal sehen ob er dann überhaubt die eine noch hat.
Wäre halt schon nice to have wenn man schon eine Ducky hat,obwohl es mir eigentlich nicht fehlt und ich zuerst bedenken hatte.


----------



## Amokhahn (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

nein mußt Du nicht. Du gehst auf Ebay, kaufst das Teil und bezahlst per PayPal. PayPal zieht das Geld dann 1 - 2 Tage später bei Deinem Girokonto ab. Da mußt Du nix erst hin überweisen. Kreditkarte geht auch wenn Du eine hast, alternativ Lastschrift. Kläre das mit dem niedrigerem Versand ab. Sonst zahlst Du voll. Aber wenn Du sie willst kauf sie erstmal. Dann ist sie sicher Dein.

P.S.: Meine Ducky Handballenablage ist bereits auf deutschem Boden und nun in den Händen vom GLS Depot Neuenstein. Die das Teil dann sicher auch flott zu mir bringen. Ich hoffe das es  Freitag da ist. Mit Glück schon morgen.


----------



## SwissBullet (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ach so,habe das Konto erst seit 7 Tagen.
Es wurde angelegt,als ich bei unserem BF4 Clan Geld gespendet habe.
Prepaid Visa Karte habe ich,nur ist natürlich zuwenig Geld drauf.


----------



## tripod (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Amokhahn schrieb:


> PayPal, Lastschrift oder Kreditkarte ist bei dem Anbieter möglich. Ich habe Paypal genutzt. So ein PayPal Konto ist auch fix eingerichtet.
> Andere Treffer waren dann in den USA wo die Versandkosten noch höher waren und auf Amazon.com hatte ich auch etwas gefunden, aber für mehr als 100,-€ für die Ducky Leder Handballenablage. Hat die hier schon ein Mecha Begeisterter in Benutzung?



ich hab eine ducky handballenauflage. empfinde es als recht angenehm.

habe es mir bei einem chinesischen händler in der bucht gekauft (~30€ gesamt)

filco hat eine sehr ähnliche im programm.

edit
in der bucht gibt es wieder einige

suchbegriff: ducky wrist rest


----------



## Amokhahn (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ja hier mit noch weniger Versand. KLICK. Der Kaufpreis von ca. 30,-€ wird sicher kaum niedriger zu finden sein. Meine Handballenablage ist heute eingetroffen. Sie ist wirklich tief genug damit man bequem drauf seine Hände parken kann. Eine so tiefe Ablage hatten im Test nur die Roccat Ryos MK Pro und die Gigabyte Avia Osmium zu bieten. Alle anderen Ablagen hätten größer ausfallen dürfen. Die Verarbeitung ist hochwertig. Sie ist straffer als ich dachte. (Ich habe da noch diese Geldablagen im Kopf)

Sie ist nicht so rutschfest wie die Tastatur. Da die Ablage aber nach hinten nicht kann da da der Handballen andrückt und vorn das Keyboard verhindert das die Balage wegrutscht sieht das gut aus, auch optisch. Ob ich vielleicht noch ne Anti-Rutsch Matte drunter mache ... mal sehen. Das wird die Praxis zeigen. Die Ergonomie gewinnt merklich durch die Ablage. Wer sie nicht hat weiß nat. auch nicht was er vermissen könnte, aber wer weiß wie es sich mit der Leder Handballenablage tippt und wie entspannt dasd für die Handgelenke ist, will sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## tripod (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ja, mit 30€ hast sicherlich nicht zuviel gezahlt 

das wegrutschen kann ich so auch bestätigen. ich hab ne dünne gummimatte drunter gelegt.

alles in allem empfinde ich es auch als sehr angenehm. ist hald kein plastikgedöhns, sondern leder.


----------



## JackA (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die erste RGB Mecha ist nun erhältlich:
Tesoro Lobera Supreme


----------



## Superwip (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und sie ist -lol- nicht von Corsair...


----------



## T'PAU (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



tripod schrieb:


> alles in allem empfinde ich es auch als sehr angenehm. ist hald kein plastikgedöhns, sondern leder.


Sieht schon edel aus. Aber wie ist das z.B. beim zocken, wenn man teils stundenlang die linke Hand in WASD-Stellung ruhen hat. Wird das dann bei Leder nicht etwas _schwitzig_ und hinterlässt auf Dauer Abnutzungsstellen auf der Auflage? 

Ich hab zwar "nur" so'n Billigheimer aus Gummi/Silikon mit Synthetik-Stoffbezug, bei dem sich nach mittlerweile wohl 10 Jahren Gebrauch der Stoffrand vom Gummi löst. Aber von der Oberfläche sieht das Teil immer noch sehr gut aus!
Hatte anfangs allerdings locker drei Wochen gedauert, bis der strenge Chemie-Gestank endlich weg war, trotz waschens in Persil-Wasser.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Die erste RGB Mecha ist nun erhältlich:
> Tesoro Lobera Supreme


 Allerdings sind das wohl auch keine Cherrys.
Tesoro Lobera (Supreme): Tastaturen mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung und Co. vorbestellbar


> Wie uns just mitgeteilt worden ist, setzt Tesoro bei der Lobera Supreme keine Cherry-Switches ein. Vielmehr wird auf das Produktportfolio vom unbekannteren Hersteller Kaihl gesetzt, der seine Schalter ebenfalls in den verschiedenen Farben (Black, Red, Blue, Brown) benennt. Die Mechanik unterscheidet sich dabei von der Konkurrenz, weshalb Interessenten vor dem Kauf einmal probetippen sollten.


----------



## Superwip (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Kaihl-Schalter sind praktisch 1:1 Nachbauten der Cherrys (ein paar Detailunterschiede gibt es durch die sie aber soweit bekannt nicht schlechter werden) und vermutlich kaum schlechter. Auf jeden Fall besser als Rubberdomes.

_Vielleicht_ haben die Kontakte eine nicht ganz so lange Lebensdauer aber mahl ehrlich: Ob die Tasten 50 oder "nur" 20 Millionen Anschläge aushalten dürfte den allermeisten egal sein.


----------



## Amokhahn (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@tripod - 31,49€ war der Kaufpreis ohne Versand. Dazu noch 20 Pfund Versandkosten. Gesamt ca. 54,-€. Billig isses nich. Aber teuer machen das Ganze auch erst die Versandkosten. Der reine Kaufpreis geht in Orndung. Ansonsten kann man auch problemlos das gleiche für eine Gelablage bezahlen.

@Thread - haben die Kaihl Schalter die gleichen Eigenschaften wie Ihre gleichfarbigen Cherry MX Pedants?


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> @Thread - haben die Kaihl Schalter die gleichen Eigenschaften wie Ihre gleichfarbigen Cherry MX Pedants?



Fast. Eine genaue Beschreibung findest du hier: Keyboard Switches|Products|Lofair Micro Switch Keyswitch Switch Encoder Push button switch Kaihua Electronics Co., Ltd. (falls du auch nicht Chinesisch kannst sollte Google brauchbare Ergebnisse liefern).

Auch interessant: çº¢è½´å°†è¢«å–ä»£ Kailhé»„è½´å¤§æˆ˜Cherryè½´|æ–°é—»ä¸­å¿ƒ|å¾®åŠ¨å¼€å…³ è½»è§¦å¼€å…³ å¸¦ç¯å¼€å…³ æ£€å‡º€å…³ æŒ‰é”®å¼€å…³ æ»‘åŠ¨å¼€å…³ ç”µæºå¼€å…³ ç¼–ç å™¨ USB


----------



## Amokhahn (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Daten der Switches sind soweit identisch.

gibt es eigentlich ein PBT Key Set in grau / weiß wie es bei der Ducky G2Pro angeboten wird in deutschem Layout. Damit würde die Shine 3 noch besser aussehen?


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Alte Cherry G80-3000 Caps. Alte, die aktuellen G80-3000 Caps sind nicht so hochwertig.

Sind aber nicht sehr lichtdurchlässig aber billig (E-Bay).

Die zwischen 1990 und 1992 hergestellten Caps sind angeblich am besten aber selten und teuer. Nach 1996 ist die Qualität weiter gesunken.

Die Caps unterscheiden sich in Sachen Wandstärke/Gewicht und Beschriftung (Sublimationsfärbung, Double-Shot oder LASER) auch die Farbe variiert leicht. Hell (lichtdurchlässig) und Sublimationsfärbung wäre in deinem Fall wohl ideal. Sehr lichtdurchlässig sind PBT Tastenkappen aber nie.


----------



## SwissBullet (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Amokhahn schrieb:


> nein mußt Du nicht. Du gehst auf Ebay, kaufst das Teil und bezahlst per PayPal. PayPal zieht das Geld dann 1 - 2 Tage später bei Deinem Girokonto ab. Da mußt Du nix erst hin überweisen. Kreditkarte geht auch wenn Du eine hast, alternativ Lastschrift. Kläre das mit dem niedrigerem Versand ab. Sonst zahlst Du voll. Aber wenn Du sie willst kauf sie erstmal. Dann ist sie sicher Dein.
> 
> P.S.: Meine Ducky Handballenablage ist bereits auf deutschem Boden und nun in den Händen vom GLS Depot Neuenstein. Die das Teil dann sicher auch flott zu mir bringen. Ich hoffe das es  Freitag da ist. Mit Glück schon morgen.



Mittlerweile habe ich bei Paybal mein Girokonto Verifiziert jedoch will es nicht klappen mit der Paybal Bezahlung und zwar so,dass Paybal sich das Geld direkt von meinem Bankkonto holt.
Hatte es zuerst bei MMOGA getestet,weil ich es da immer noch mit sofortüberweisung bezahlen kann über meine Bank,falls es nicht geht.
Als ich per Paybal bezahlen wollte wurde ich ja von der MMOGA seite zu Paybal weitergeleitet und da stand nur meine Prepayd VISA Karte zur Auswahl.
Nützt mir natürlich nichts,da zuwenig geld darauf ist.
Muss noch erwähnen das ich in der Schweiz lebe,dachte aber das dass auch hier geht.


----------



## Amokhahn (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Vielen Dank für die Infos zu den Caps. Das wüßte ich nicht. Du meinst sowas hier KLICK. 60,-€ für einen Tastensatz ... nee. Das is mir zu fett. Die Tasten reichen auch nich - ich hab ja 109 Tasten. AltGr + STRG rechts kann ich nicht einsetzen da die Tasten zu breit sind. Habe ja noch die FN Taste dazwischen. Das wird doch nix halbes und nix ganzes .....

@Bullett - sollte das was ausmachen das Du in der Schweiz wohnst? Ich würde mal denken nein. Vertifiziert ist Dein PayPal Konto ja. Vielleicht solltest Du ja mal einen anderen Kauf mit PayPal abwickeln ob das hinhaut. ICh bezahle bevorzugt mit PayPal. zum einen habe ich die Sicherheit und zum anderen hat der Käufer schneller sein Geld und ich schneller meine Ware.


----------



## Superwip (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dann nimm neuere G80-3000 Caps, die sind dünner und billiger und es gibt sie mit 105 Tasten (inkl. Windows-Tasten).

Warum hast du 109 Tasten?! Ist das eine mit japanischem Layout? Dann... hm... musst du wohl einen deutschen und einen Japanischen Tastensatz kaufen und kombinieren.


----------



## Amokhahn (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

nee ich habe die Ducky Shine 3 mit deutschem QWERTZ Layout von www.getdigital.de. 

Hab mir vorhin noch ne IBM Modell M geschossen. Ich hab mich bis eben gefreut als ich las das die wohl die einzige sein soll die Gummi Dome Tasten haben soll war die Freude vorbei. ARRGGSS. Es ist ein IBM Modell M 71G4625, Hersteller Lexmark, Bj. 10/1994 Quelle: KLICK Könnt Ihr diesen Sachverhalt bestätigen?


----------



## Superwip (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So eine hab ich auch, ich hab jetzt drei Model M 



> neee die Ducky Shine 3 ist deutsches QWERTZ Layout.



Das sind aber normal nur 105 Tasten (mit Windowstasten) oder 102 Tasten (ohne Windowstasten).

Das du für die vier Zusatztasten keine Tastenkappen in irgendeinem normalen Set findest sollte dich nicht wundern.


----------



## Amokhahn (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

hat diese IBM Modell M nun Gummidom oder Knickfeder Tasten.


----------



## Superwip (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt beides. Ich hab zwei mal Knickfeder und ein mal Gummidom.


----------



## Amokhahn (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

und was hab ich mir hier an Land gezogen? Ich wollte ne Knickfeder. Das es auch welche mit Gummidom gibt wußte ich gar nicht.


----------



## Superwip (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich auch nicht bis ich meine bekommen hab ^^

Ich hab aber wenigstens nichts dafür bezahlt. Für keine davon.


----------



## SwissBullet (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Amokhahn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Infos zu den Caps. Das wüßte ich nicht. Du meinst sowas hier KLICK. 60,-€ für einen Tastensatz ... nee. Das is mir zu fett. Die Tasten reichen auch nich - ich hab ja 109 Tasten. AltGr + STRG rechts kann ich nicht einsetzen da die Tasten zu breit sind. Habe ja noch die FN Taste dazwischen. Das wird doch nix halbes und nix ganzes .....
> 
> @Bullett - sollte das was ausmachen das Du in der Schweiz wohnst? Ich würde mal denken nein. Vertifiziert ist Dein PayPal Konto ja. Vielleicht solltest Du ja mal einen anderen Kauf mit PayPal abwickeln ob das hinhaut. ICh bezahle bevorzugt mit PayPal. zum einen habe ich die Sicherheit und zum anderen hat der Käufer schneller sein Geld und ich schneller meine Ware.


 
Ich hatte vor 2 Tagen mal Geld vom Bankkonto auf mein Paybal Konto geschickt und heute war es drauf.
Habe wie du beim gleichen Händler die Ducky Handballenauflage bestellt.
War wirklich super easy mit Paybal.
Mal sehen,wenn ich ein paar mal Geld hin und her geschoben habe,sollte der Auto Bankeinzug schon freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

hm kann ich eigendlich auf mein mx-board auch andere caps setzen? die sind ja viel kleiner, daher frage ich. mir ist aber auch klar, dass ich wenn alle austauschen müsste


----------



## Ion (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich kam heute dazu, verschiedene Taster zu testen. 
Am besten haben mir die grünen gefallen.

Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Tastatur, welche über grüne Schalter verfügt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

das hier hat grüne, aber keine ahnung, welches das ist: How To Change Your Cherry MX Keycaps | Pistol's Keyboard Mod - YouTube
edit: cm storm quickfire xt


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Coolermaster und Ducky sind die die mir gerade mit Greens einfallen. Allerdings afaik beide nicht im DE Layout.


----------



## Ion (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt es denn keine in DE mit Greens?


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Blöde Frage, aber kann man nicht einfach die caps tauschen und unter Windows das layout ändern?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eine US Tasta hat weniger Tasten als eine DE Tasta...


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hmm... Blöd  

Stimmt, müssten glaube ich die Umlaute sein, die es nicht in der englischen Sprache gibt


----------



## Superwip (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dem amerikanischen Layout fehlt die <>| Taste. Das Britisch-Englische Layout unterscheidet wirklich nur durch einige Tastenkappen vom deutschen.


----------



## SwissBullet (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So,habe nun die von mir bestellte Ducky Handballenauflage bekommen.
Muss sagen feines teil,schön aus Leder und gut verarbeitet.
Ist schon etwas anderes als die,die sonst fast immer dabei sind.


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (2. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Huhu.

Habe auch vor, mir ne mechanische Tastatur zu kaufen. Nun wollte ich die verschiedenen Schaltertypen mal testen; leider hat der (ziemlich große) Media Markt hier ums Eck nur zwei mechanische Bretter im Sortiment:

Logitech G710+ mit braunen Cherries und
Razor Black Widow mit blauen Schaltern.

Von diesen Beiden sagen mir auf jeden Fall die Braunen mehr zu. Allerdings hätte ich gerne noch den Vergleich mit MX red bzw. black. 
Bleibt mir was anderes übrig, als im Internet Tastaturen mit MX brown, red und black zu bestellen und die, die mir am wenigsten gefallen zurück zu schicken? Oder kann mir wer Tastaturen mit roten und schwarzen Schaltern verraten, die man eventuell mal im Laden (Raum Stuttgart) testen kann?

MfG

Rolli


----------



## BigBubby (2. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du könntest gucken nach computerläden. Manche haben z.B. die QPads. Wenn die nett sind, lassen die dich mal rumtippen. Selber bin ich nicht im Raum Stuttgart


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Stuttgart ist doch in ARLT-Land, da gibt es vielleicht mehr zu testen.


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (2. März 2014)

Jo, dachte ich auch und hab auf deren Seite geguckt. Leider nur die G710+ zum Ausprobieren auf Lager. Die hätten auch noch die Corsair Vengeance K95, aber die muss man wohl bestellen. Und dass die was extra bestellen, nur damit ich es testen kann kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Aber fragen kostet nix, das werde ich mal tun.
Ansonsten bestell ich mir einfach auf Amazon die günstigen qpads mit mx red, black und brown und teste da mal ein bisschen rum. Ist zwar ein bisschen assi, aber wenns keine andere Option gibt - wayne.


----------



## JackA (3. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da versteh ich dich und ich finds auch nicht ganz OK, sich Sachen zu bestellen, mit der Gewissheit, über die Hälfte wieder zurück zu schicken.
Es gibt leider keine andere Möglichkeit, außer du schreibst dich in eine Warteliste von "Try-before-you-buy" Boards. Aber da wirst du auch Wochen warten dürfen, bis da mal was zu dir kommt.


----------



## Amokhahn (3. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ich mußte es auch so machen. Sonst hätte ich nicht vergleichen können. Du kannst Dir ja mal meinen Post 2283 durchlesen. Vielleicht helfe ich Dir damit ja ein wenig. KLICK


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

caseking hat ducky mit ins sortiment aufgenommen.


----------



## Amokhahn (4. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was, na das is doch mal was Neues. Da hätte ich noch bei den Browns white Backlight zur Auswahl gehabt und die roten Schalter. Die größte Auswahl gibts mit dem blauen Switches.


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (5. März 2014)

Sodele, heute sind die qpads mit mx brown und red gekommen. 
War ich vor dem Ausprobieren noch eher der braunen zugeneigt, geht diese morgen gleich Retoure. Bin sehr begeistert von den roten Schaltern, der butterzarte Anschlag ist einfach genial. Werde jetzt auch ne ausgiebige Testrunde in Planetside 2 starten


----------



## JackA (6. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So sehe ich MX-Red auch, butterzart und mit O-Ringen noch zarter. . Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## StefanStg (9. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich melde mich mal wieder

Habe seit ein paar Wochen die Roccat Ryos MK Pro, verbaut sind MX-Red. Ich bin begeistest von der Tastatur. Meine Freundin hat an ihren Rechner jetzt meine alte Roccat Isku, wenn ich manchmal an ihren Rechner bin und damit schreibe merke ich erste wie Schwammig sich doch die Isku anfühlt. 
Bin froh das ich auf eine Mechanische Tatatur gewechselt habe und möchte sie nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was ist die beste Möglichkeit Tasten  ab zubekommen ohne das man dafür was kaufen muss?


----------



## DerpMonstah (19. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dran ziehen? So schwer ist das nicht


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich wollte die besten und nicht die naheliegendste haben.


----------



## ebastler (19. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo,

Habe heute im Saturn erstmals eine mechanische Tastatur gefunden - eine G710+ (war mir nicht mehr sicher wegen dem +, aber Logitech scheint ja nur das 710+ zu haben, kein anderes Board mit der Nummer).

Diese sollte ja MX Braun mit o-Ringen haben, oder? 
Ich habe es jedenfalls kurz probiert (dank der beschissenen Aufstellung im Saturn n paar Male einige Tasten angetippt), und das Feedback war in etwa das, was ich mir erwarte. Der o-Ring dämpft das Ganze am Anschlag halt hart runter, aber ich meine jetzt Drückkraft/Feedback.

Sonst konnte ich noch keine Mecha testen, weil hier kein Laden eine hat, aber ich denke, dass ich mit MX Brown glücklich werden sollte.

Was glaubt ihr, reicht der kurze Versuch an der G710+ aus, um so was merken zu können?
o-Ringe kann man im Fall ja noch nachrüsten...

Was mir gut gefällt, seit sie mir empfohlen wurde, ist das Cherry MX Board 3.0, die etwas flacheren Keycaps finde ich cool!
Auch, wenn es keine Beleuchtung hat, die mich doch reizen würde, finde ich ea gerade um diesen Preis echt interessant.

Was sagt ihr so zu dem Board?
Einsatzbereich ist recht breit gefächert, Schreiben und Spielen.


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sowas in der Richtung: http://i53.tinypic.com/2medblz.jpg


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (19. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe heute im Saturn erstmals eine mechanische Tastatur gefunden - eine G710+ (war mir nicht mehr sicher wegen dem +, aber Logitech scheint ja nur das 710+ zu haben, kein anderes Board mit der Nummer).
> 
> ...



Ich kenn das Brett von Cherry jetzt nicht, aber vor kurzem stand ich vor dem selben Problem wie du. Habe auch die Braunen favorisiert, nach dem ich im MM die 710+ und die Razor mit blauen Cherries getestet hatte.  
Hab mir trotzdem sowohl ein Hackbrett mit den braunen als auch mit den roten Switches bestellt, da das ja haptisch praktisch das andere Extrem darstellt. 
Und siehe da: die Roten fand ich auf einmal noch besser 

Kurz und knapp: So assi wie es auch sein mag, bestell dir Tastaturen mit so vielen unterschiedlichen Schaltern wies geht und teste es aus! 

Hab letztendlich eine Qpad mk50 mit roten Cherries behalten.


----------



## JackA (20. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sehe ich wie Rollstuhlfahrer. Ich habe mit MX-Black angefangen und fand die schon ziemlich genial, aber etwas zu stramm, da es damals noch keine MX-Reds gab, hab ich MX-Browns probiert. Die Federkraft war ideal und mit dem kleinen Feedback kam ich ganz gut zurecht.
Dann hat sich MX-Red immer mehr durchgesetzt und ich habe sie mit dem MX-Board 3.0 getestet und war sofort begeistert.  An dieses gute Feeling kommen MX-Browns für mich einfach nicht ran.
Will damit sagen, dass du, ohne die anderen Schaltertypen zu kennen, kaum ein Urteil bilden kannst, was dir gefällt und was nicht, da sich auch jeder Schaltertyp gut anfühlt. Das einzige sind MX-Blues, da kannst du direkt urteilen, ob sie dir zu laut sind.
Das MX-Board 3.0 kann ich auf jeden Fall bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## usopia (20. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...kann ich auch bestätigen. Komischerweise meinen die meisten Mecha-Neueinsteiger, daß die Browns wohl die geeignetsten Switches für sie wären. Ich muß gestehen, daß ich vor meinem ersten MX-Kauf (hatte vorher schon eine Model M) ähnlich gedacht habe. Umso größer war die Ernüchterung beim ersten Tippen auf Browns. Die sind für mich nix Halbes und nix Ganzes, fühlen sich sehr undefiniert an. Meine erste Mecha war dann eine mit Blues. Dann kam die erste wirklich verfügbare Mecha mit Reds raus - die Qpad MK-85 - und wurde gleich in Schweden bestellt zu einem deftigen Preis aus heutiger Sicht. Habe es trotzdem nie bereut. Ich nutze nach wie vor zum Schreiben am liebsten Blues und zum Gamen Reds oder Blacks.


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Sowas in der Richtung: http://i53.tinypic.com/2medblz.jpg


 Und wie bastel ich sowas?
Einfach 2 Büroklammern um ein Schlüsselring biegen?


----------



## JackA (21. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Google sagt dir mehr, als wir dir weiter helfen können 
Klick mich


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke für die Bereicherung... NOT.


----------



## BigBubby (21. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

JackAss hat da aber vollkommen recht. Besonders da direkt der erste Link eine Anleitung ist. Man kann ja viel vorkauen, besonders wenn es eine Zusammenfassung eiens komplexen Zusammenhanges ist. Aber Dinge die man mit googlen unter den ersten 5-10 treffern finden...
Wir sind schließlich nicht in einer NRW-Schule hier


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man muss aber nicht unfreundlich sein, sondern kann gleich das Teil verlinken.


----------



## BigBubby (21. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Er war nicht unfreundlich. Er hat nen kleinen Seitenhieb gegeben mit einen Smily versehen, dass es nicht ganz bös gemeint ist und noch den passenden "google-link" dazugegeben,


----------



## NightstalkerV4 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo Zusammen 
Kann mir hier wer vlt Tipps/Empfehlungen zu mechanischen Tastaturen geben ? Welche ich kaufen kann und welche ned so toll sind.
Ich spiel BF4 , WOW und bald TESO , also zusatztasten wären toll .
Hab mir die Corsair Vengeance K70/ K95 , die CM Storm Trigger Z und Thermaltake Meka G-unit mal angesehen , vlt hat wer damit erfahrungen .
Will die Razer Anansi austauschen 
Hat wer Tipps , Empfehlungen ?


----------



## BigBubby (25. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schreist du immer so viel rum oder nur wenn du unter fremden bist?


----------



## NightstalkerV4 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

???????


----------



## BigBubby (25. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Unsere Regeln - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME
3.2 Beitragserstellung
Multiple Smileys oder Satzzeichen sowie Hervorhebungen mittels Farbe, Zeichen, Zeichenformatierung oder Schriftgröße sind sparsam einzusetzen.

und allgemein:
Die Sache mit dem Ausrufezeichen


----------



## NightstalkerV4 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ok sry kein ding , bin noch ned lang hier und wusste ich ned. 
bin ned viel in foren unterwegs .


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Allgemein ist es unnötig/nervig hinter jeden Satz massen an Ausrugezeichen zu hauen.

Zu deiner Frage:
Erstmal musst du entscheiden, was für Taster du willst. Red/Brown/Blue. (Clear/Black gibts auch noch, aber die sind den Brown bzw Red ähnlich, das sind so die wichtigsten)
Vllt. mal wo probegriffeln?


----------



## BigBubby (25. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ok, wo wir das geklärt haben.

Es gibt im den Sinne keine wirklich schlechte Mechanische Tastatur (Man könnte sagen es gibt nur Gold bis Platin.). Sie haben schließlich alle die gleichen Taster und nur das drumherum unterscheidet sich. 
Der Unterschied sind meist Features wie Zusatztasten, USB Anschlüsse oder Lautstärkerollen. 
Da musst du wissen, was du willst. 

Und dann ist natürlich die Frage noch, welche Tasten du überhaupt willst. In der Regel nehmen die meisten Rote oder Blaue. Manche nehmen auch Braun oder Schwarz oder ein paar der Randgruppen, wie grüne.


----------



## NightstalkerV4 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich dachte entweder an red oder blue switches , wobei die blauen ja ziemlich laut sein sollen .
ich wollt eben eine wo links noch zusatztasten sind , müssen auch ned viele sein ^^ . 
naja hab heut mal bei media markt gefragt , jedoch wusste der typ da nicht mal dass es sowa gibt .
somit is dass mit probegriffeln in die hose gegangen ansonsten gibts hier ned viel wo man hingehn kann.
hab nur einmal kurz bei der razer black widow probiert ( schon ne zeit her ) und des war ganz ok aber ich will eben keine razer mehr .


----------



## BigBubby (25. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sowohl red als auch blau sind beide lauter als "Rubberdoms".

Es gibt ein paar Tastaturen mit Extratasten. z.B. die von Logitech, wobei die Logitech braune switches hat. Es gibt aber auch z.B. die Corsair Vengeance K95 mit verschiedenen Switchs.
Das mit den Zusatztasten ist wohl eine der schwierigsten Sachen bei Mechanischen Tastaturen, während alles andere in einer gewissen auswahl vorhanden ist.

Probetippen im Saturn/MM ist immer schwierig. Meist wenn überhaupt haben sie nur die Logitech da. Am besten mal telefonisch die Computerläden in der Nähe abklappern. Wo wohnst du denn, vielleicht ist jemand zufällig bei dir in der Nähe mit einer Mechanischen.


----------



## NightstalkerV4 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bin aus Niederösterreich . 
naja von der lautstärke her würd ich ja eher zu den reds tentieren . 
Bei der K95 is es halt die frage ob ich die 18 zusatztasten nutzen werde . irgendwie glaub ich nicht ^^ 
Wie gesagt hab dort mal an einer Razer black widow rumgetippt , die hatte blaue switches und dass war top aber will eben keine razer mehr ^^ 
Und die K70 würds in verschiedenen Ausführungen geben was ich so gesehn hab .


----------



## BigBubby (25. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die K70 hat glaube ich keine extratasten.
Die frage ist, ob du wirklich extratasten brauchst oder ob es dir nicht reicht, wenn du auf normale Tasten Sachen programmieren kannst. Dafür gibts software und schon ständen dir alle Mechanischen Tastaturen zur Verfügung über Ducky bis zum Qpad.


----------



## NightstalkerV4 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja dass mit den normalen tasten programmieren is ned so mein ding muss ich ehrlich zugestehen.
hab schon ganz gern so extratasten die ich mir einstellen kann und so , vorallem bei mmo´s .
aber ich denk es wird entweder die Corsair K70 oder K95 bzw wenns mich überkommt und ich mir die zusatztasten erspare dann vlt auch ne Ducky .
Von denen hört man ja auch sehr viel gutes was ich so mitbekommen hab


----------



## merkijan (26. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hiho!

Ich hab ja schon länger nichts mehr gepostet - aber vor ein paar Tagen ist eine Lieferung bei mir eingetroffen, die manche Person hier vielleicht interessiert... 

Betrachten wir die Verpackung der ersten Tastatur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pah, ne Ducky Shine3, was ist da schon was Besonders, hm...?

Nunja:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er wird doch nicht etwa...? 

Oh, doch hat er:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, es ist eine Shine3 mit MX-Greens.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich um das Modell DK9008S3-GFIALAAW1 (ISO Nordic Layout). Aber da ich trotzdem gern ein deutsches Layout nutze, habe ich mir das gleich mitschicken lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil ich grad dabei war... habe ich mir noch ein anderes, interessantes Modell gegönnt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich um die G2 Pro TKL mit MX Clears (deutsches Layout) - Modellbezeichnung: DK9087G2Pro-WDEPTA

Ich hab beide noch nicht wirklich ausführlich getestet. Vearbeitung ist gewohnte Ducky-Qualität, also sehr gut. 

Vielleicht schreib in ein paar Tagen mal mehr zu den Greens, bisheriger Eindruck ist wie vermutet (und laut Spezifikationen der Schalter ableitbar): schwergängigere MX-Blues 

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## usopia (26. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Feine Sache! Ein Board mit Greens habe ich auch schon länger fest in Planung. Gefällt mir gut die Ducky, von der Qualität her gibt's da ja eh nichts zu meckern. Ich denke, ich werde dann auch versuchen, die zu bekommen. Viel Auswahl hat man ja leider nicht bei Greens. Ich nehme an, du hast bei Teraset bestellt?
Welche Kappen ich draufsetzen werde, weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Ich bin aber noch bei zwei GBs auf DT dabei, eines von den beiden Sets bekommt dann die Ducky.


----------



## MG42 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kurzum, beim reinigen meiner jetzigen Tastatur schon starke Abnutzungserscheinungen zeigt, gerade wieder mal meine Tastatur gereinigt (von Staub, Essensreste, Kaffeeflecken, Milben, Silberfische  nene letzeres Scherz).
In den nächsten Tagen wird eine MK50 geordert, nur leider kann ich nichts gegen meine Gewohnheiten anstellen.

Daher meine Überlegung Tastaturgummi, bräuchte sowas wie das da: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nur das hat kein Schwein im Angebot... falls ein ähnliches mechanisches Standardlayourkeyboard so etwas im Zubehör hat, nur her mit dem Link bzw. Shop. Hab dergleichen leider nichts brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## BigBubby (27. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Glaub mir, das willst du nicht. Da fühlst sich dann sogar eine Rubberdom besser an.


----------



## EnergyCross (27. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eine mecha ist ja relativ leicht zu reinigen. Caps raus, umdrehen. Evtl auspusten, caps rein


----------



## MG42 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das willst du nicht. Da fühlst sich dann sogar eine Rubberdom besser an.


 
Naja, ich will das ja nicht zum zocken oder schreiben nutzen, sondern wenn ich grad was verspeise, oder was trinke, da geht gern mal was daneben^^.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



MG42 schrieb:


> ...wenn ich grad was verspeise, oder was trinke, da geht gern mal was daneben^^.


 Bitte entschuldige meine Unwissenheit, aber leidest Du unter oraler Inkontinenz  ?


----------



## usopia (28. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Diese Gummilappen von Cherry sind halt dazu gedacht, sie auch während der Benutzung auf der Tastatur zu lassen. Ob die dafür geeignet sind, sie ständig anzubringen und wieder abzunehmen, weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Sollte aber klar sein, was gesucht wird. Ich kenne aber auf Anhieb jetzt auch keine solche Abdeckung zu einem annehmbaren Preis, sowas ist tasächlich nicht einfach zu finden.


----------



## MG42 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@brennmeister0815: Nee.
Ist aber praktisch. Noch nie Chips oder Pommes vor dem Rechner gegessen. Und wenn man dann mal schnell ne Antwort tippen muss, schmiert man die ganze Tasta mit fett ein. Wie oft "vergisst" man da dann die 12m zum nächsten Waschbecken zu robben und die Hände zu waschen.
Und wenn man im Eifer des Gefechts mit Getränk neben sich außversehen ne Tasse oder n Glas umhaut, wäre so einn temporärer Überzug bei der Handhabung mit Gefahrenmaterial nicht ganz verkehrt.


----------



## BigBubby (28. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Google einfach mal nach "Tastaturabdeckung" ab ca. 5€ wirst du da fündig...


----------



## usopia (28. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



MG42 schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn man im Eifer des Gefechts mit Getränk neben sich außversehen ne Tasse oder n Glas umhaut, wäre so einn temporärer Überzug bei der Handhabung mit Gefahrenmaterial nicht ganz verkehrt.


 ...sowas passiert dir dann 100%ig, wenn du die Abdeckung gerade nicht drauf hast.


----------



## MG42 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

so hab ich meine G11 gekillt.

@BigBuggy Mhhm, was hilft dir ne Suchmaschine wenn dir der Suchbegriff nicht einfällt.^^


----------



## BigBubby (28. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Deswegen habe ich dir gerade einen "geschenkt"


----------



## tripod (28. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



MG42 schrieb:


> Kurzum, beim reinigen meiner jetzigen Tastatur schon starke Abnutzungserscheinungen zeigt, gerade wieder mal meine Tastatur gereinigt (von Staub, Essensreste, Kaffeeflecken, Milben, Silberfische  nene letzeres Scherz).
> In den nächsten Tagen wird eine MK50 geordert, nur leider kann ich nichts gegen meine Gewohnheiten anstellen.
> 
> Daher meine Überlegung Tastaturgummi, bräuchte sowas wie das da: http://www.cherrycorp.com/english/keyboards/industrial/keyboard_cover/images/KeyCover.jpg, nur das hat kein Schwein im Angebot... falls ein ähnliches mechanisches Standardlayourkeyboard so etwas im Zubehör hat, nur her mit dem Link bzw. Shop. Hab dergleichen leider nichts brauchbares gefunden.


 
http://cherry.de/cid/zubehoer_WetEx.htm?
das nennt sich wetex. einfach mal auf ebay suchen. habe 98 artikel gefunden, bis auf 2 barbara streisand alben  alles solche dinger


----------



## ebastler (29. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Heute habe ich im MediaMarkt eine BlackWidow BF4 edition (schreckliche Farbgebung einer sonst ganz netten Tastatur, mMn) gesehen.
Leider war sie verpackt, also konnte ich nur die vier Pfeiltasten testen, was mir überhaupt nicht gepasst hat.

Bei den Blauen Switches spüre ich so gut wie gar kein taktiles Feedback, ich höre nur dieses extrem laute Klicken, wenn die Taste ausgelöst wird.
Sollte man da nicht etwas mehr spüren? Für mich hat sich der Schalter extrem linear angefühlt, vom Druckpunkt her...
Da habe ich bei den MX Browns der Logitech G710+ wesentlich mehr Feedback gespürt, kommt mir vor :o


----------



## usopia (30. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt: die Blues haben ein deutlicheres taktiles Feedback als die Browns. Weiß jetzt nicht, woran das bei der MM-Tastatur lag, vielleicht waren diese vier Switches schon sehr abgenudelt. Oft liegen diese Probetastaturen ja auch sehr hoch im Regal, sodass da ein anständiges Probetippen kaum möglich ist.


----------



## ebastler (30. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die lag eben nicht sondern stand hochkant^^
Dass ich so wenig Feedback gespürt hab, und die Blues sich wie lineare Switches angefühlt haben, verwirrt mich sehr. Wird wohl daran gelegen haben, dass man bei ner Tastatur, die Hochkant steht, nicht tippen kann.
Egal, das Klicken würde mich sowieso in den Wahnsinn treiben, Blues fallen aus 
Also Browns oder Reds... Oder Blacks? Verdammt, ich brauch nen gescheiten Laden, wo ich alle Switches nebeneinander testen kann...


----------



## usopia (30. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich finde die Blues ja nur genial, nutze sie vor allem zum Schreiben am Office-PC. Das mit dem Klick der Blues wird mMn. oft übertrieben, das Lauteste ist doch eh der Tastenanschlag - und zwar bei allen MX-Switches. Aber egal, ist eh Geschmackssache und zum Gamen nutze ich auch lieber Blacks und Reds.

Es gibt zum Schalter testen übrigens solche Geschichten wie z.B. das MSTG. Leider ist aber die zweite Runde gerade angelaufen und bis zu Runde 3 dauert es nun wieder ca. drei Monate, ist also zu spät. Als ich mit Mechas angefangen habe, hatte ich an einem ähnlichen TryOut teilgenommen und das ist schon 'ne feine Sache. Man bekommt zumindest einen ersten Überblick über die Charakteristik der verschiedenen Schalter und muß nicht völlig "blind" kaufen. .


----------



## BigBubby (30. März 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wer kein taktiles Gefühl beim Blue bemerkt, da wird auch sicherlich das klicken nicht das lauteste sein


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was sehen meine alten Augen dann da: Axios Open Source Modular Ergonomic Keyboard | Crowd Supply


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eine Tastatur die gebogen ist und farbige Tasten hat.

Ich will mir auch eine neue Tastatur kaufen, da ich von QWERTY wegkommen muss um sowas wie neo nutzen zu können.
Sollte man immer noch neo lernen oder gibt es da was besseres?


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Lern Flux.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was Flux jetzt schon wieder und wieso Flux?


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Neo -> Bone -> Bone2 -> Bone3 -> Flux.
Ist aktuell die neuste Entwicklung von effchen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also nur die aktuelle Version des Layouts und was findest du jetzt an der Tastatur so interessant?


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Jein. Neo ist was anderes. Es ist eine weiterentwicklung und optimierung.


Alternative zur ErgoDox. Auch OpenSource und wahrscheinlich komplett möglich selber zu Bauen.
Bin ja auf meine ErgoDox gespannt, der aktuelle Massdrop ist ja nun vorbei und ich warte auf das Kit.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was für einen Sinn hat Open Source bei einer Tastatur?
Wobei ich jetzt weder ErgoDox, noch Massdrop kenne.




> Jein. Neo ist was anderes. Es ist eine weiterentwicklung und optimierung.


Dann halt so, nutzen kann ich es mit meiner QWERTY Tastatur atm eh nicht.


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Massdrop ist eine Website um kollektiv Artikel zu Bestellen und so Geld zu Sparen. 
ErgoDox ist eine mechanische und ergonomische Tastatur. 


Warum kannst du es nicht nutzen?


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weil ich eine Filco mit US Layout (QWERTY) habe, dort entspricht die Tastenanzahl und Verteilungen nicht dem deutschen QWERTZ Layout auf das Neo, Flux etc. optimiert sind. Deshalb stellt das nutzen dort keine komplett zufriedenstellenden Lösung dar.

Und danke für Erklärung und ich hoffe das du mitteilst wie du die ErgoDox findest.


----------



## ebastler (4. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich drehe langsam durch mit meiner 8€ Tastatur, weil die halben Tasten kaum funktionieren und finde nirgends einen Laden, wo man mal mehrere Schalter vergleichen kann.

Blau konnte ich testen, nerven mich (akustisch) zu sehr.
Braun konnte ich testen (auf so nem Logitech 710+ mit o-Ringen), sehr angenehm.

Feedback hätte ich gerne, denke ich. Red und Black konnte ich aber leider nie testen, weswegen ich das nur annehmen kann. Heut Abend bestell ich mir einfach die kleine Cherry MX 3.0 mit Browns...


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Browns sind ein guter Kompromiss zwischen gut für Tippen und gut für Gaming. Die Browns mit O-Rings auf der G710+ sind durchaus für beides gut geeignet, bin aktuell noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Keyboard.

@turbosnake: Ja, würde trotzdem gehen, muss man nur ein paar Anpassungen machen. An den source code für die Layouts würde ich kommen.

Ja, werde von der ErgoDox berichten. Wollte sie eigentlich schon seit über einem Jahr kaufen, habe aber immer die Massdrops versäumt. Nun hat es endlich geklappt. Habe mich für Blues entschieden. Habe stark zwischen Clears und Blues tendiert, dachte mir aber da ich auch ein Fan von BS bin, sind die Blues besser zum Tippen. Das Problem an BS ist, das sie einfach zu hohe kraft benötigen, um den ganzen Tag ermüdungsfrei tippen zu können.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Browns sind ein guter Kompromiss zwischen gut für Tippen und gut für Gaming. Die Browns mit O-Rings auf der G710+ sind durchaus für beides gut geeignet, bin aktuell noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Keyboard.
> 
> @turbosnake: Ja, würde trotzdem gehen, muss man nur ein paar Anpassungen machen. An den source code für die Layouts würde ich kommen.


 Würde zumindest mal einen Anfang darstellen, wenn ich das jetzt nicht mache wird das nie was.
Wobei ich die QWERTY Filco eh ersetzten oder zumindest zum Backup degradieren will, da ist nur die Frage mit was ersetzen.
Jedenfalls nicht mit der BW die ich hier noch habe.
Bei den Brownies kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mechanische Tastaturen gibt es genug. Die richtige zu finden ist das Problem.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt zu viele, allerdings meinte ich das Konzept der Tastatur.  Da ist die Auswahl bedeutend kleiner, allerdings auch schwieriger da weniger Erfahrungswerte vorliegen. Du hast mich da eigentlich wieder drauf gebraucht durch den Link zu  Axios Open Source Modular Ergonomic.
Einfach wird die Entscheidung dadurch aber auch nicht.


----------



## mcmarky (5. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe heute die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth 2014 bekommen. Ich muss sagen, dass dies die beste mechanische Tastatur ist, die unter meine Finger gekommen ist. Nur die Makro-Tasten links stören mich noch etwas. Und die ist wirklich leise, kein Vergleich zur Vengeance K70 Red.


----------



## epitr (6. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie kommt es dazu, dass gefühlt keine mechanische Tastatur mit Brown Switches lieferbar ist ?


----------



## Leandros (6. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Öhhm. Was?

Logitech G710+ Gaming Tastatur schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL Brown Switch Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action Keyboard : FKBN105M/GRB2 : The Keyboard Company
Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire TK, Cherry MX-Brown, USB, DE (SGK-4020-GKCM1-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
QPAD MK-80 Pro Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown, PS/2 & USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Um nur mal ein paar zu nennen. Alle Lieferbar bis dein Haus voller Keyboards ist.


----------



## epitr (6. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich meinte auch "gefühlt".
Ich habe mir mehrere Tastaturen angesehen und keine die mir gefällt war lieferbar, z.B. die K70.


----------



## Leandros (6. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Stimmt, die K70 ist aktuell nicht lieferbar.
Muss eben mal den Duden anrufen und denen Berichten, das "gefühlt keine" jetzt "eine" bedeutet. BRB.


----------



## turbosnake (6. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie groß sind die Vorteile der verschiedenen ergonomischen Tastaturkonzepte eigentlich gegenüber einer normalen?


----------



## Leandros (6. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Unterschiedlich. Je mehr du vor dem Rechner sitzt und schreibst, desto mehr. 

Außerdem bringt es weitaus mehr, wenn du z.B deine Hände in natürlicher Stellung hast und nicht wie auf einer herkömmlichen Tastatur.


----------



## turbosnake (6. April 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das mehr schreiben dazu führt das ihr Vorteil größer wird war mir vorher klar, da es offensichtlich und logisch ist.  



> z.B deine Hände in natürlicher Stellung hast und nicht wie auf einer herkömmlichen Tastatur.


Dafür sorgen dann zB die ErgoDox und  Axios?
 Ich frage mich warum Tastaturen nicht generell so ein Layout haben, man hat einfach alles komplett von der Schreibmaschine übernommen ohne was zu ändern.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Soso, die ersten Filco's trennen sich von alten USB-Seilschaften.
Nun sagt mir das 68'er Minila-Tastaturlayout nicht so zu. Gibt es -erste- Erkenntnisse, dass die 88'er tenkeyless ebenfalls das funken lernen werden?


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Lange hat es gedauert, aber endlich ist es soweit.  Meine ErgoDox wird ausgeliefert!


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die ErgoDox ist beim Zoll 
Ich frage mich, was so kompliziert daran ist, eine verdammte Rechnung draußen ran zu kleben ...


----------



## Superwip (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kann man das Teil jetzt eigentlich komplett kaufen oder nur als Bausatz?


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bausatz.


----------



## oelkanne (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat schon einer mal die Tt Sports Meka gehabt?


----------



## Spinal (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe eine Meka G1 und bin nicht soo angetan. Die Caps weisen sehr schnell Gebrauchsspuren auf und dieses Riesen Super-Duper-Military-Atombombensicheres Kabel ist viel zu kurz. Ansonsten ist sie recht hochwertig verarbeitet, da kann ich nichts gegen sagen. würde mir aber heute eine andere kaufen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## usopia (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe die kleine Meka und was soll ich sagen: ich liebe dieses Board! Allerdings frage ich mich schon ab und zu, was Tt geritten hat, das Layout u.a. um die Pfeiltasten herum so zu verhunzen. Klar, man kann sich daran gewöhnen aber wenn man wie ich hin und wieder die Tastatur wechselt, ist es doch jedesmal eine kleine Umstellung. Ich nutze die Meka aber hauptsächlich zum Gamen, da ist das mit dem Layout halb so wild.

Was ich noch sagen kann - und darüber war ich anfangs selbst erstaunt: die Meka ist die stabilste und gleichzeitig leiseste Mecha, die ich besitze - und das sind so einige. 
Einen Teil zur Stabilität trägt natürlich die geringere Größe des Gehäuses bei aber die umlaufenden Kanten am Case verstärken das Ganze noch mehr. Warum die Meka leiser ist als andere Mechas, kann ich nicht schlüssig sagen. Ich habe noch den O-Ring-Mod angewendet, was die Anschlags-Geräusche verringert und nun ist sie noch leiser als vorher. Ich würde die Meka jederzeit wieder kaufen, ihren Preis unter 50,-Euro ist sie allemal wert. Man sollte sich aber vor dem Kauf das Layout mal ansehen um abszuschätzen, ob man damit klarkommt. Für Vielschreiber würde ich eher eine Tastatur im Standard-Layout empfehlen.

Im Anhang noch ein Bild, wie die Meka im ISO/De-Layout aussieht (die roten Keycaps bitte wegdenken ). In den Shops sieht man ja meistens nur Abbildungen vom US/ANSI-Layout mit kleiner Enter-Taste usw...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2014)

Hat die unter den großen Tasten Metallbügel oder zusätzliche Dummy-Taster? Letztere senken das Tippgeräusch nach meiner Erfahrung schon spürbar.


----------



## usopia (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ja, die hat Cherry-Stabilisatoren ohne die Drahtbügel. Aber auch die kleinen Tasten sind sehr leise. An den Caps kann es nicht liegen, sind ganz normal dünne ABS. Aber das ganze Teil wirkt wie aus einem Guß, weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll. Mir kommt es auch so vor, als ob die Schalter etwas weniger wackeln als bei anderen Boards, als ob die fester montiert wären oder so.


----------



## heartcell (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

hallöle in die runde.
ich bin scharf auf die QPad MK 80 mit brown switches. 
hat jemand schon erfahrung mit der gesammelt?
in den tests schneidet sie ja immer gut ab, aber wie sind die erfahrungswerte.
möchte nicht das ganze thema hier durchlesen^^ lol

und wo hol ich sie mir, lieferzeiten sind ja unter aller . . . . 

könnt mir auch gerne alternativen vorschlagen. sie muß aber blau beleuchtet sein, dezent, mx-brown switches haben, usb-hub und headsetanschlüsse.

danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab mit der 50er meine Zowie Celeritas ersetzt weil die Probleme mit Linux hatte. Was das Gesamtgefühl an geht fand ich die Zowie aber besser. Im direkten Vergleich fühlt die Qpad sich regelrecht instabil an.


----------



## usopia (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab auch zwei Qpad (MK-80 und MK-85), zwar nicht mit Browns aber bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit den Boards. Probleme hatte ich keine bisher. Die MK-80 verliert nach einem Neustart allerdings die Beleuchtungseinstellung. Man muß die jedesmal wieder einschalten, was aber mit zei Klicks erledigt ist.
Ansonsten fällt mir bei der Kombination Browns/blaue LEDs nur noch die Gigabyte Osmium ein, die ist aber nicht "dezent". 

Lieferbar scheint die MK-80 mit Browns z.Zt. tatsächlich nicht zu sein. Die MX-Brown-Mechas sind aber momentan offenbar generell sehr begrenzt. Meine Erfahrung aus den entsprechenden Foren sagt mir, daß die meisten Mecha-Einsteiger ein Board mit Browns suchen weil sie meinen, daß diese Schalter ihrer alten Rubberdome am nächsten kommen. Eigentlich absurd! Man kauft sich eine Mecha, um Rubberdome-Feeling zu haben...?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Warum sollte es absurd sein? Es ist halt eine geringere Umgewöhung.


----------



## heartcell (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

NEE! ich hab die switches getestet, halt von anderen tastaturherstellern. red is hal überhaupt nix für mich. ich brauch schon ein gewissen druckpunkt. blue is mir zu laut. brown is genau richtig und im gegensatz zu meiner jetzigen uralten Fujitsu - Siemens SK-2500-2D (auch mechanisch), ist das klickerlebnis 100% anders.


----------



## Spinal (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon jemand aufgefallen ist, aber bei Keyboard Company gibt es jetzt für ca. 10 Euro (+teuren Versand nach DE) so eine kleine Test Platine mit 4 Schaltern und Kappe drauf (MX Red, Black, Blue, Brown) Cherry MX Switch Sampler : MK-Switch-Sampler : The Keyboard Company.
Und ganz interessant aber irre teuer Double Shot Keycaps im typischen Filco Look (sind auch von Filco) sogar in deutschem Layout. Hab sie mir trotz des hohen Preises mal bestellt und werde berichten, sind aber vermutlich erst Mitte bis ende des Monats da.
Double Shot Filco 105 Key German Keyset : SPKCS105D/GR : The Keyboard Company

habe mir zudem noch nen einzelnen MX White dazu bestellt, einfach weil ich neugierig bin.

bye
Spinal


----------



## usopia (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Warum sollte es absurd sein? Es ist halt eine geringere Umgewöhung.


 ...ist das so? Man kann das doch gar nicht verallgemeinern. Ich kenne eine Menge Leute, die Browns nicht mögen. Diese Leute hätten sich also besser ein Board mit Blacks, Blues, Reds, was auch immer, gekauft. Von daher ist es doch egal, welches Board man sich als erstes kauft - wenn man denn überhaupt auf diese Weise "seinen" Switch finden möchte.

Diese von Spinal unten verlinkten Testkits (habe sowas in  Selbstbauweise) sind zwar immerhin besser zum Ausprobieren geeignet als  lose Schalter aber mehr Sinn macht es mMn, Switches im eingebauten Zustand  zu testen. Ich weiß, ist schwierig aber hier z.B. gibt es eine  Möglichkeit, leider verbunden mit einiger Wartezeit.

Ich habe die Browns damals zuerst "lose" getestet, da dachte ich auch noch, es könnte evtl. ein guter Allrounder für mich sein. Seit ich die Browns aber in einer kompletten Tastatur getippt habe, finde ich sie nur noch abscheulich. "Dreckige Reds" eben aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, empfindet jeder anders.
Für mich jedenfalls war nix mit "geringerer Umgewöhnung" aber ich denke sowieso, daß es _den _perfekten Schalter nicht gibt. Ich nutze zum Gamen und zum (Office-) Arbeiten verschiedene Switches, so komme ich am besten klar.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> jetzigen uralten Fujitsu - Siemens SK-2500-2D (auch mechanisch), ist das klickerlebnis 100% anders.



Was hat die für Schalter?


----------



## heartcell (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was hat die für Schalter?


keine ahnung, auf jedenfall geht die nicht kaputt^^ aber es muß mal was neues frisches her^^


----------



## Spinal (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte ja berichten was mit den Filco Double Shots ist. Ich habe die einfach so blind gekauft ohne zu wissen, was genau die können 
Also zunächst mal, die Lieferung kam früher als erwartet und meine Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Ninja mit Cherry MX Red sollte die neuen Caps bekommen.
Geliefert werden sie eingeschweißt auf einer Plastik Unterlage. Sie sind deutlich größer als die normalen Tasten und sind auch anders geformt (spherical nennt man das wohl). Obendrein ist die Schriftart eine andere als bei den normalen Filcos. Das Resultat ist natürlich ein anderes Tippgefühl und ein ganz anderer Klang der Tasten (Hätte ich erwartet, aber nicht so krass). Ich persönlich kann noch nicht sagen, wie gut ich damit klarkommen werde, aber dass die F und J Taste anstelle eines kleinen Balkens als Markierung einfach sehr stark gewölbt sind, finde ich super.
Die tasten machen einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck, besonders im Vergleich zu den sehr dünnen Caps die bei der Ninja dabei sein. Allerdings ist meine Enter-Taste ein kleines bischen unsauber verarbeitet, da wo der Pfeil ist kann man eine leichte Wölbung fühlen.

Als vorläufiges Fazit kann ich sagen, dass es eine sehr interessante Veränderung und Modding Möglichkeit ist. Wer mal was neues ausprobieren möchte, dem würde ich anstelle einer neuen Tastatur eher mal neue Caps empfehlen, es sei denn, man will unbedingt etwas spezielles oder ist mit dem Schaltertyp nicht mehr zufrieden. Denn der Unterschied ist schon sehr deutlich. Etwas schade finde ich, dass die Halterungen für die Stabis eingeklebt sind (bzw. sein sollen, habs nicht geprüft). Ausserdem sind es halt einfach schwarze Tasten, ich hätte ja gerne nur die Sondertasten schwarz und den Rest dunkelgrau gehabt. Aber gut, man kann nicht alles haben.

Aber ich lasse einfach mal Bilder sprechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye
Spinal


----------



## Superwip (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> keine ahnung, auf jedenfall geht die nicht kaputt^^ aber es maß mal was neues frisches her^^



Foto?


----------



## usopia (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@Spinal: schönes Kappenset! Das ist übrigens das sogenannte SA-Profil, die normalerweise verbauten Standard-Caps sind im DCS-Profil gefertigt. "Sphericals" wurden früher häufiger verwendet aber es gibt mittlerweile einige Groupbuys, wo man solche Sets wieder erwerben kann. Der gigantische "Round 5" z.B. geht nun langsam in die Endphase, ich habe dort mehrere Sets bestellt, u.a. auch in grau. 

Bei Interesse an solchen Sachen, hier noch zwei Links, wo ebenfalls regelmäßig Groupbuys laufen:
Pimp My Keyboard
Deskthority-Groupbuys


----------



## Spinal (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke für die Infos 
bei dem Groupbuy muss ich unbedingt mal reinschauen, ist aber etwas zuviel um das mal eben auf der Arbeit zu machen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## ebastler (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Neuzugang 

Lange überlegt, gehadert, irgendwo nach tesbaren Mechas gesucht - und die MX Browns genommen.
Blues waren mir zu laut, und mit den Reds bin ich gar nicht warm geworden, mangels Feedback. Black ist ähnlich, nahm ich an -> Brown.
Nach ner verhauten matheklausur "Frustshoppen" in nem Laden hier, von dem ich wusste, dass er sie um 7€ mehr als dem billigsten Onlinepreis in Deutschland lagernd hat 

Herrlich, wenn man immer nur Rubberdomes gewöhnt war!!


----------



## Spinal (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sieht echt gut aus. Wo du schreibst, du willst ein haptisches feedback und die Blues sind dir zu laut, ich hatte mir ja aus Spaß so einen MX White Schalter geholt, ist zwar schwer anhand eines einzelnen Schalters die Charakteristik zu bestimmen, aber beschrieben war er mit "hard click". Ging also davon aus, das wäre sowas wie ein MX Blue mit der Feder von den MX Black. Aber der Klickt fast gar nicht und hat nur ein ganz leichtes feedback. Könnte mir vorstellen das er dem Brown sehr ähnlich ist (habe keine Brown hier). Vielleicht ist ja jemand mal mutig und probiert die aus?

bye
Spinal


----------



## RotariCatfish (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab mir gerade eben bei Zack Zack spontan die CM Storm Quickfire Stealth gekauft.

Die hat ja die MX-Brown´s drin, bis jetzt hab ich immer ne Logitech G19 benutzt, wie groß ist denn da jetzt der Unterschied und wie lange habt ihr gebraucht um euch nach Rubberdome an Mechanische Tastaturen zu gewöhnen?


----------



## Spinal (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wirst du doch in ein paar Tagen sehen  Also ich finde, man muss sich gar nicht groß umgewöhnen, selbst wenn man von einer Rubberdome auf eine andere wechselt hat man schließlich Unterschiede 

Btw.: Nochmal was zu den Filco Doubleshots, die sind gar nicht schwarz, sondern dunkelbraun 

bye
Spinal


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei mir hats genau einen Sekundenbruchteil gedauert, den ersten Tastendruck lang


----------



## BigT72 (25. Juni 2014)

Bin auch von der Logitech G19 zur corsair vengeance K70 gewechselt, und hat nicht lange gedauert bis ich mich dran gewöhnt habe.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe das MX-Board 3.0 und würde demnächst einiges an Zeug auf Amazon bestellen (bzw mit thesebi41 anschließen^^), sollte ich die Handballenauflage mitnehmen?
Übermäßig wertig wirkt das Ding ja nicht...


----------



## MG42 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ma ne Frage...
Es gibt nur ein (!) Modell der MK50, abgesehen von den verschiedenen SSschaltern (blau, braun, rot, schwarz)...

Hab die nun bestellt mit mx-black, nun dauert die Bestellung etwas länger, weil nicht genug auf Lager, nun sieht man abweichendes in der Produktbeschreibung (2 USB 2.0 und 2 Audioklinke + Beleuchtung) was eigentlich erst bei Mk80/85 der Fall sein sollte, außerdem wird das Teil mit MK50 "Pro" betitelt...

Im QPAD-Shop scheint es so ein Modell aber nicht zu geben.
Also muss die Angabe bei hwv falsch sein... oder es gibt dieses Modell  doch.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ich geh davon aus, dass ein praktikant nicht aufgepasst hat. Wenn du aber die 85 für den Preis der kleinen kriegst, würde ich auch warten. Besonders das angegebene nroll


----------



## usopia (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



MG42 schrieb:


> ...außerdem wird das Teil mit MK50 "Pro" betitelt...
> 
> Im QPAD-Shop scheint es so ein Modell aber nicht zu geben.
> Also muss die Angabe bei hwv falsch sein... oder es gibt dieses Modell  doch.


 he he, dieses "Pro" gehört schon zu der Bezeichnung "Gaming", es ist also eine "Pro-Gaming Tastatur". Wenn man es mit Bindestrich schreibt, wird die Sache auch klarer. Die gleiche Frage hatte ich schonmal bei Zowie-Mäusen, wo nach einer "Zowie FK Pro" gefragt wurde. Sowas passiert halt, wenn die Shops ihre Produktbezeichnungen einfach ohne Punkt und Komma dahinklatschen.

Demnach ist es natürlich so, daß es nur _ein_ MK-50-Modell gibt, von den diversen Switches abgesehen. Beleuchtung haben nur die MK-80 und -85.


----------



## MG42 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Sehr geehrte(r) Herr SanitäteRichter,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei hardwareversand.de.
> 
> Ihr Auftragscode: xyzeinszweiund drei
> ...



Bin grad am überlegen, ob sich die Differenz Aufpreis lohnt 76,72 hab ich schon bezahlt (und muss noch mind. 1 Woche warten) auf 119 für die MK80 (verfügbar) und 129 für die MK85 (ab 30.6 verfügbar), für ein bißchen Lichtklimmbimm und USB 2.0 Ports...  

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist die MK80 nativ PS/2??? Die 85 nativ USB... wobei der USB keinen NKRO zulässt und da ich sowieso PS2 nutze, dann ist klar MK80.
Korrigiert mich bitte, MK85 kein NRoll???


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich befürchte meine Blackwidow hat den Geist aufgegeben, brauch also was neues. Tenkeyless solls diesmal sein.
Gibts eigentlich noch ähnliche Alternativen zur Ducky Shine 3 TKL? Hätte schon gerne die Qualität der Ducky, also fallen die Corsair und die CM raus, aber auch Beleuchtung ist mir eigentlich recht wichtig, also ist auch die Filco nichts. Auf der anderen Seite trägt mir die Ducky vielleicht schon einen Tick zu dick auf und die Spielereien mit den LEDs brauch ich auch nicht. An, aus, und dimmbar solls sein. Also könnte man an der Ecke ohne den Aufwand evtl. noch was sparen, als Student muss man schließlich jeden Cent zweimal umdrehen.
Gibts da noch was von dem ich nichts weiß oder ist da die Ducky die Tastatur der Wahl?


----------



## usopia (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



MG42 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist die MK80 nativ PS/2??? Die 85 nativ USB... wobei der USB keinen NKRO zulässt und da ich sowieso PS2 nutze, dann ist klar MK80.
> Korrigiert mich bitte, MK85 kein NRoll???


 Doch, die MK-85 erreicht NKRO über USB, war glaub ich die erste Mecha, die das konnte. Die MK-80 hat NKRO über PS/2, wie du schon richtig sagst.
Noch eine Anmerkung zur MK-80, da einige User davon genervt waren: die Beleuchtung muß nach jedem Neustart per Tastenklicks aktiviert werden, d.h. die LED-Einstellung wird leider nicht gespeichert. Ich selbst finde das zwar nicht so tragisch, dieses kleine Manko sollte aber erwähnt werden.

@der-sack88:
wenn du Beleuchtung im De-Layout bei einer TKL haben möchtest, gibt es außer der Ducky Shine3 noch die neu erschienene Quickfire Rapid-i, die aber noch nicht mit allen Switches verfügbar ist, nur mit Browns bisher. Zur Quali kann ich nichts sagen aber die wird CM-typisch sicher nicht schlecht sein, da werden bestimmt auch bald neue Tests erscheinen.

Bei der Shine3 sehe ich es ähnlich wie du, die meisten LED-Spielereien sind auch für mich überflüssig, nur die beiden speicherbaren Profile finde ich außer den Standard-Funktionen noch recht sinnvoll. Ansonsten ist die Shine3 aber ein wirklich sehr hochwertiges Board.
Eine CM Quickfire Rapid ohne LEDs besitze ich auch und die ist mMn. auch nicht schlechter als die Ducky. Da ich aber zum Gamen unbedingt Beleuchtung brauche, war mir die Shine3 den Aufpreis wert. Habe den Kauf bisher nicht bereut.


----------



## der-sack88 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ok, danke für den Tipp. Von der habe ich in der Tat noch nichts gehört.
Dann warte ich nochmal ab, dass es die auch mit anderen Switches gibt und entscheide dann.


----------



## timzen (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Moin Leute, das ist mein erster Post hier. Ich würde euch gerne auf einen "Interest-Check" aufmerksam machen. 

Der Hersteller Vortex kann THICK PBT Tastenkappen im ISO DE Layout produzieren. Die kleinste Auflage wären aber 100 Stück. 
Um die Nachfrage zu testen habe ich eine Umfrage angelegt. Falls Ihr also Interesse an solchen Tastenkappen habt nehmt bitte teil.

Vortex PBT Interest Check - mechanische-tastatur.de

Danke!


----------



## evilass (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



timzen schrieb:


> Moin Leute, das ist mein erster Post hier. Ich würde euch gerne auf einen "Interest-Check" aufmerksam machen.
> 
> Der Hersteller Vortex kann THICK PBT Tastenkappen im ISO DE Layout produzieren. Die kleinste Auflage wären aber 100 Stück.
> Um die Nachfrage zu testen habe ich eine Umfrage angelegt. Falls Ihr also Interesse an solchen Tastenkappen habt nehmt bitte teil.
> ...



Da mir Deine Seite an sich sehr gut gefällt, habe ich diese im ersten Post verlinkt. Ich hoffe das ist okay. Sonst kurze PN an mich. Danke dafür


----------



## timzen (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



evilass schrieb:


> Da mir Deine Seite an sich sehr gut gefällt, habe ich diese im ersten Post verlinkt. Ich hoffe das ist okay. Sonst kurze PN an mich. Danke dafür


 
Das ist sehr okay.  Der Vergleich wird auch immer erweitert wenn ich Zeit finde.


----------



## evilass (9. Juli 2014)

hier nochwas http://www.golem.de/news/qwerkywrit...nentastatur-fuer-ipad-und-pc-1407-107744.html


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mensch ist das schwierig, ich bin momentan sehr am hadern, was ich mir nun kaufen soll.

Bin Besitzer einer Sidewinder X4. Halbhohe Tasten, Rubberdomes mit relativ gut definiertem Druckpunkt und Anschlag. Leider war sie mir zu laut und klapprig hörte sich einfach nach billigem Plastik an. Das Plastik knarzt auch furchbar und wenn man ne taste durchdrückt und den finger leicht hin und her neigt knarzt es unter der Taste. Das Schreibgefühl ist zwar gut, aber die Geräuschkulisse einfach furchtbar. Zudem wird sie wegen des Klavierlacks schnell versifft. Bin da nur am Putzen.

Hab mir nun eine Logitech G105 geholt. Hohe Tasten, auch wieder Rubberdome, aber irgendwie ist das qualitätsmäßig das selbe in grün. Die Tasten sind zwar im Gegensatz zur X4 schön stramm und klappern bei leichter Berührung nicht, allerdings fühlen sich durchgedrückte Tasten einfach nur schwammig an. Der Anfangswiederstand gefällt mir Rubberdometypisch wunderbar, aber wie gesagt, sobald die Taste durchgedrückt ist fühlt sich die G105 imho zu schwammig an. Grade wenn man längere zeit bei nem Shooter die W Taste drückt verspürt man das seltsame Gefühl, die Taste auszulassen und nochmal drücken zu müssen, da sich das ganze irgendwie "taub" anfühlt.

Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich mich mit der Logitech öfter vertippe. Ich vermute mal, dass das an den hohen Tasten liegt, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob da nicht auch das schwammige Feedback beim "bottom out" schuld ist...



So, hab nun die Schnauze voll und will was vernünftiges.

Aktuell bin ich unentschlossen, welche Switches ich nehmen soll. Optimal wäre ein rubberdome ähnliches Gefühl. Sprich leichter Anfangswiderstand und wenn man den überwunden hat, ploppt die taste fast von alleine nach unten. 

Ich denke, die MX-Browns sollten da am nähesten hinkommen, allerdings ließt man öfter, dass sich der Widerstand "seltsam" anfühlt, als würde die Taste hängen. Ist der Widerstand gegenüber Rubberdome deutlich härter?
Die MX-Reds hören sich auch toll an, aber ich weis nicht, ob mir das zusagt, wenn ich gar kein Feedback mehr bekomme.

Geräuschkulisse an sich wäre mir erstmal wurscht, hauptsache ich bin das Plastik geklappere meiner X4 Los. 


Konkret würde mich die MX-Board 3.0 ansprechen. Halbhohe Tasten, relativ günstig, MX-Browns... Das richtige für mich?
Auf der anderen Seite vermisse ich da schmerzlich eine Tastenbeleuchtung. Für die perfekte Tastatur würde ich das aber noch in Kauf nehmen können.

Ansonsten evtl noch die Corsair Vengeance K70. Red-Switches (ohne feedback), aber hohe Tasten, dafür wunderschönes schlichtes Design und eine Beleuchtung. 


Ich würde ja gerne selbst testen, aber der nächste Blödmarkt ist 25 km entfernt. Da ziehe ich es vor, mich online schlau zu machen. Gibts evtl gute Videos, die einen Realitätstreuen Eindruck vermitteln können?
Oder kann man generell einen Switch empfehlen, der Rubberdome zumindest beim Anfangswiederstand am nähesten kommt.


----------



## JackA (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also prinzipiell zu sagen, nur weil man Rubberdomes gewohnt ist, dass die neue Mecha sich ähnlich anfühlen soll, weil man es ja gewohnt ist, ist schon mal falsch.
Jeder Schaltertyp ist Verschieden und nur dein persönlicher Geschmack entscheidet, was dir liegt.
Die letzte Rubberdome von mir war auch die Sidewinder X4, die ich, genau wie du, zu klapprig empfand.
Meine erste Mecha war z.B. die Raptor K1 mit MX-Blacks, fand ich genial, doch etwas schwergängig, dachte auch, vllt. wäre ein kleines Feedback von Vorteil und holte mir die Razer BWUSE mit MX-Browns. Das Feeling war gut doch je länger ich sie benutzte, desto weniger mochte ich sie. Hab dann aus Neugierde wieder die Raptor angeschlossen und war sofort wieder verliebt in die linearen MX-Schalter. Dennoch war sie mir zu schwer und ich durfte lange warten, bis mal MX-Reds überhaupt angeboten wurden. Als sie dann kamen, war er der perfekte Switch für mich, zwar vertippt man sich anfangs etwas häufiger durch den geringen Widerstand, doch das hatte ich sehr schnell raus.
Jetzt nutze ich nur noch MX-Reds: auf der Arbeit das MX-Board 3.0 und zu Hause am PC die Quickfire TK in Abwechslung mit der Trigger MX-Black (ab und zu brauche ich das noch) und am Laptop die Quickfire Rapid MX-Red.

Damit will ich dir zeigen, dass ganz allein du selbst entscheiden musst, was für ein Schaltertyp dir liegt, egal was dir andere einreden wollen. Einen schlechten/besten MX-Schalter gibt es nicht, die sind alle gleich gut.

Mein Tip: Hol dir 3x das MX-Board mit MX-Red, Blue und Brown und teste was dir gefällt. Dann schickst du die, die dir nicht gefallen wieder zurück. Der Widerstand von Rubberdomes ist z.B. etwas leichter als MX-Blacks.

Und hier noch ein Beitrag über die MX-Schalter, dennoch bleibt die Entscheidung dazu, dir selbst überlassen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Vielen dank. Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal die Cherry MX Board 3.0 in ein paar Videos angesehen. Mittlerweile muss ich schon sagen, dass die Tastatur optisch doch einiges her macht. Auch ohne Beleuchtung. Zudem die einzige mit flachen Tasten. Das ist ja auch nicht zu verachten. Bei meiner X4 mochte ich die höhe sehr.

Zudem ist ja da der Preis. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich schon ein ungutes Gefühl im Magen, 120-150€ für ne Tastatur hinzulegen. Ich mein, trotz des Preises sind die ja immernoch nicht aus Gold  Nicht sicher, ob mich das wirklich glücklich macht, mich jetzt in einer Trotzreaktion so abzocken zu lassen.

Ich werd mir wohl wirklich drei mal die Cherry bestellen und dann testen. Auch wenn ich das ungern mache (so viele Retouren).


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich möchte mir (sobald sie erhältlich ist) die Corsair K70 RGB holen. Ich weis aber leider nicht, welcher Switch mir am besten gefällt. Meint ihr es lohnt sich so eine Testset  http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-keycap-cherry-mx-switch-o-ring-sampler-kit.html zu holen?


----------



## ebastler (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Vielen dank. Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal die Cherry MX Board 3.0 in ein paar Videos angesehen. Mittlerweile muss ich schon sagen, dass die Tastatur optisch doch einiges her macht. Auch ohne Beleuchtung. Zudem die einzige mit flachen Tasten. Das ist ja auch nicht zu verachten. Bei meiner X4 mochte ich die höhe sehr.
> 
> Zudem ist ja da der Preis. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich schon ein ungutes Gefühl im Magen, 120-150€ für ne Tastatur hinzulegen. Ich mein, trotz des Preises sind die ja immernoch nicht aus Gold  Nicht sicher, ob mich das wirklich glücklich macht, mich jetzt in einer Trotzreaktion so abzocken zu lassen.
> 
> Ich werd mir wohl wirklich drei mal die Cherry bestellen und dann testen. Auch wenn ich das ungern mache (so viele Retouren).



Vergiss nicht, dir ne Handballen Ablage zum MX Board mit zukaufen. Ich habe die echt vermisst, und musste sie später nochmal nachbestellen.

Ich habe vor dem Umstieg versucht, im Mediamarkt Tastaturen zu testen. Es gab die G710+ mit Browns, ne Black Widow mit Blues, und irgendwas mit Reds (bzw, ich war in 2 Mediamärkten und einem Saturn, um die alle zu finden).
Mit den Feedbacklosen fühlte ich mich irgendwie unwohl, das traf gar nicht meinen Geschmack, während die Blues angenehm waren, aber mir einfach zu laut. Habe dann das Board mit den Browns genommen, die mir ebenso gut gepasst haben, aber eben etwas leiser sind.

Das MX Board macht in echt erheblich mehr her als auf Fotos, es wirkt da nicht so nach billigem Plastikteil. Man sieht ihm echt an, dass es ne gute Tastatur ist.
Dass sie halbhoch ist, was mir besser passt, und noch dazu so schön billig, hat dann den Rest erledigt, obwohl ich ursprünglich auch gern ne Beleuchtung gehabt hätte - bin absolut zufrieden mit der Tastatur.

Hab grad neulich bei einem Kumpel so ne Mad Catz Gaming Tastatur mit Rubberdomes gesehen und n paar Zeilen damit getippt, sowie etwas gespielt - nie wieder Rubberdome.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich frag jetzt nur weil ich mich seit über zwei Jahren nicht mehr mit Computer Hardware beschäftigt habe. Haben die QPAD Tastaturen immer noch einen guten Ruf oder gibts inzwischen bessere? 
Hab hier immer noch meine alte MK-85 in Betrieb von 2011 oder 2012, weiß nicht mehr so genau wann ich sie mir gekauft habe.


----------



## usopia (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Qpad sind mMn. immer noch gut, die beiden beleuchteten Modelle MK-80 und MK-85 mittlerweile aber - je nach Shop - leicht überteuert. Die Func KB-460 z.B. ist techn. baugleich zur MK-85 und war zeitweise für unter 75,-Euro erhältlich, mittlerweile leider nur noch vereinzelt zu bekommen und etwas teurer.

Noch etwas höherwertiger verarbeitet als Qpad finde ich z.B. die Ducky Shine 3, die zwar ab 140,- Euro kosten aber so viel habe ich damals beim Erscheinen der MK-85 auch bezahlt. Trotzdem bin ich mit meinen beiden Qpad nach wie vor zufrieden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich danke dir für deinen informativen Kommentar!! Meine MK-85 fühlt sich beim tippen auch immer noch genauso an wie am ersten Tag.
Ich hab mich damals mit allen Switches auseinander gesetzt.
Die Reds waren mir zu leichtgängig, die lösen einfach zu schnell aus, man vertippt sich recht oft mit ihnen.
Die Blacks sind nicht schlecht nur zu schwergängig, für dauer und zehn Finger tipper sind sie einfach nichts.
Die Blues sind nach meiner Meinung die besten zum schreiben, nur einfach zu laut wegen dem deutlichem klick Geräusch bei jedem Tastendruck.
Die Browns sind ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Reds und Blues weshalb ich mich auch für sie entschieden habe.

Bin aber immer noch am überlegen ob ich mir nicht doch eine reine Blues Switches Tastatur kaufen sollte!


----------



## usopia (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eine MK-80 mit Blues war - bis auf eine alte Model M - meine erste Mecha und was soll ich sagen: ich liebe die Blues nach wie vor, auch das Klicken. Natürlich nutze ich Blues hauptsächlich zum Schreiben, beim Gamen bin ich nicht so recht warm geworden mit diesen Switches. Dort sind mir mittlerweile die Blacks fast lieber als Reds, im Endeffekt ist das aber fast egal, komme dort mit beiden gut zurecht.
Und man sieht mal wieder, wie sehr die Volieben auseinandergehen wenn es um MX-Schalter geht: die Browns sind für mich diejenigen, die ich am wenigsten Mag. Finde sie irgendwie etwas undefiniert aber ich find's trotzdem gut, daß da jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack hat. Wär' ja ansonsten langweilig...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja aber wenn du das 10 Finger schnell schreiben beherrscht dann macht es von der Lautstärke schon einen großen Unterschied ob du Blues oder Reds unter den Fingern hast. Aber wie gesagt vom Tippgefühl sind die Blues einfach das Beste!


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

OK, ich habs doch getan. Hab mir vor zwei Tagen die Corsair Vengeance K70 bestellt. Ich hätte mir wohl nie verziehen, wenn ich das Teil icht einmal ausprobiert hätte, also einfach mal bestellt.

Heute ist sie gekommen und was soll ich sagen... Das wahrscheinlich geilste Stück Hardware, das ich je gekauft habe. 

An der Tastatur gibt es nichts, aber auch gar nichts auszusetzen. Ich hab mich nun doch für die MX-Reds entschieden und sie sind exakt so, wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe. Nachdem ich mir gefühlte 100 Videos angesehen habe, hatte ich tatsächlich einen 100% realistischen Eindruck. Na Gott Sei dank.  Keine bösen Überraschungen.

Das Tippgefühl ist einfach eine ganz neue Ebene. Dann die Verarbeitung, das Alu-Gehäuse, die Beleuchtung, die sich im Alu spiegelt... ja, 120€ für ne Tastatur sind verrückt, aber verdammt es lohnt sich.  Das hätte ich niemals gedacht.

Zu meinem Erstaunen ist sie nichtmal lauter, als meine Sidewinder X4. Dafür ist das Tippgeräuscht deutlich wertiger.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Diese Emotionen kennt jeder, der zum ersten mal ne Mecha unter den Fingern hat. War bei mir Haar genauso!


----------



## ebastler (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Diese Emotionen kennt jeder, der zum ersten mal ne Mecha unter den Fingern hat. War bei mir Haar genauso!


Sign, war genau das Selbe 
Sogar meine Mum mochte meine MX 3.0 auf Anhieb, als sie mal kurz darauf getippt hat. Da sie beruflich extrem viel schreibt, und ausschließlich mit ihrem eigenen Laptop (jede andere Tastatur nervt sie) ist das ein Ritterschlag für eine Tastatur ^^


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Anscheinend wirkt sich die Hardware doch beim Zocken aus. Erstmal 3 Runden TF2 als Scout das movement ausprobiert und zack in alle drei Runden bester Spieler auf dem Server. WTF!
Das ist mir bisher noch nie gelungen. Zumal ich relativ selten Shooter spiele und wenn dann meist nicht über das Mittelfeld hinaus komme. Aber was geht denn jetzt bitte auf einmal ab?
Ich hielt das immer für ein Märchen, aber der frühe Auslösepunkt und die Tatsache, dass man nicht ganz druchdrücken muss bringen einen spürbaren vorteil. Da steuert sich alles nochmal viel direkter. Einfach nur geil. 

OK, genug geschwafelt^^ ...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juli 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> OK, ich habs doch getan. Hab mir vor zwei Tagen die Corsair Vengeance K70 bestellt. Ich hätte mir wohl nie verziehen, wenn ich das Teil icht einmal ausprobiert hätte, also einfach mal bestellt.
> 
> Heute ist sie gekommen und was soll ich sagen... Das wahrscheinlich geilste Stück Hardware, das ich je gekauft habe.
> 
> ...



Gute Entscheidung  welche Farbe schwarz?


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Jup ist schwarz mit roter Beleuchtung. Die Silberne mit blauer Beleuchtung gibts auch gar nicht mehr zu kaufen. Finde ich auch nicht so schön.

Mal ne andere Frage. Ist es normal, dass man teilweise die Federn hört, wenn man ne Taste ganz langsam nach unten drückt? 
Stört mich zwar jetzt nicht, aber ist mir eben aufgefallen...


----------



## usopia (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Ist es normal, dass man teilweise die Federn hört, wenn man ne Taste ganz langsam nach unten drückt?


 ...eigentlich nicht, zumindest kenne ich das nicht von meinen Mechas. Was ist denn das genau für ein Geräusch?

Was es häufiger gibt, ist das sogenannte "Pingen", ein hörbares Nachschwingen der Feder beim Loslassen und Zurückschnellen der Tasten. Tritt aber i.d.R. auch nur bei wenigen Tasten auf, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



usopia schrieb:


> ...eigentlich nicht, zumindest kenne ich das nicht von meinen Mechas. Was ist denn das genau für ein Geräusch?
> 
> Was es häufiger gibt, ist das sogenannte "Pingen", ein hörbares Nachschwingen der Feder beim Loslassen und Zurückschnellen der Tasten. Tritt aber i.d.R. auch nur bei wenigen Tasten auf, wenn überhaupt.



Nein, das berühmte Pingen ist es nicht, das tritt bei mir gar nicht auf bzw. ich kann nichts dergleichen hören. Man hört eben wie sich die Feder spannt, wenn man ne taste ganz langsam nach unten drückt. Ein sehr Charakteristisches Geräusch. Wenn man es hört, weiß man sofort, dass es von der Feder kommt. So metallisches "quietschen" eben wenn ne Feder auf spannung ist. (wobei quietschen auch das falsche wort ist),  Schwer zu beschreiben. Es betrifft auch nur ein paar tasten. Heute abend kann ich mal versuchen das Geräusch aufzunehmen.


----------



## usopia (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...ja ok, ich kann es mir so in etwa schon vorstellen. Vielleicht verschwindet dieses Geräusch ja mit der Zeit.


----------



## JackA (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab das bei mir gerade beim MX-Board bei mehreren Tasten ausprobiert, aber ein Geräusch beim runterdrücken, als wie wenn ne Feder gespannt wird, ist bei mir nicht. Ich weiß was du meinst, aber bei mir hör ich, wenn ich mit dem Ohr direkt über der Taste bin, nur ein ganz leichtes Schaben von der Führung des Stößels und sonst nix.


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das leichte Schaben ist ja völlig normal. Aber wie gesagt, eben zusätzlich noch ein Federgeräusch. Nach etwas Googlen stellt sich auch heraus, dass andere auch dieses Problem bei Mechas haben.

Ich werd mir das heute abend nochmal genauer ansehen. Zur Not kann man die Switches ja auseinanderbauen. Oft soll es schon ausreichen, die Feder etwas zu drehen. Notfalls reibe ich sie mit nem kleinen Tropfen WD40 ein... Mal sehen, vielleicht verschwindet es ja auch wieder, wenn ich den Switch ein paar dutzende male betätige.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

WD40 entfettet, das ist das Gegenteil von Schmieren .


----------



## usopia (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...und bei "platemounted" Switches muß man den Schalter auslöten, bevor man ihn öffnen kann. Ohne Auslöten geht das nur bei "pcb-mounted" Switches, also bei den älteren Cherry-Modellen und ein paar anderen.

Ich würde da erstmal garnichts machen, wenn es doch eh nur beim langsamen Runterdrücken zu hören ist. Wenn es beim normalen Tippen nicht wahrnehmbar ist: who cares?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

WD40 ist ein Kriechöl. Es schmiert also schon.


----------



## JackA (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Joa, würde auch nix machen. Wenn es dich aber sooo sehr nervt, nimm anstatt WD40 lieber Kontakt 60


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, ich hab das jetzt nochmal etwas genauer untersucht. Das Geräusch kann ich ca. 80% aller Tasten entlocken. Die einen stärker, die anderen fast nicht hörbar. Also wenn das nicht normal sein sollte, dann muss ich schon riesen Pech gehabt haben, dass auf meiner Tastatur so viele Switches mit dem "Problem" gelandet sind.

Hier mal ein Video. Sorry für das starke Tonrauschen, aber ich musste den Pegel sehr stark anheben, damit man es überhaupt hört.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AJXAKmYTsM

Ich werds wohl wirklich so belassen, denn beim normalen tippen oder beim zocken ist das Geräusch der Tasten und das typische "schaben" deutlich lauter, so dass man von den Federn absolut nichts hören kann. Ich bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Parlec (26. Juli 2014)

@Laggy.NET: Da ich heute aus meinem Urlaub zurückgekommen bin und auch eine K70 mit Reds besitze, habe ich es direkt mal ausprobiert. Bei mir höre ich, wenn ich mein Ohr nah an die Tastatur halte, auch ein sehr leises Federgeräusch - genau wie bei dir im Video. Auch bei mir ist das Geräusch bei den Tasten unterschiedlich laut und bei manchen garnicht vorhanden - wenn ich aber aus einer normalen Entfernung tippe, höre ich es sowieso nicht mehr, daher stört es mich auch nicht.


----------



## shadie (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich bin von einer Logitech G15 First Edition auf die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium gewechselt und ich muss sagen, einfach nur extrem geil das Teil.
Super verarbeitung
Die Cherry Red passen super zu meinem Schreibstil
Beleuchtung kann gedimmt werden
und die tastatur fühlt sich einfach viel wertiger an.
Wesentlich schwerer als die größere G15 bei kleinerer Größe und die USB Ports werden ordentlich mit Strom versorgt nicht wie bei anderen Herstellern *Hust* Logitech

Ist meine erste mechanische tastatur und ich habe mich super schnell dran gewöhnt bzgl. schreiben.
Mir kommt es auch so vor als würde ich schneller schreiben als vorher.

Spielen teste ich gleich aus , mal ne Runde lol und dann ne Runde MW2 anschmeißen 


kann jedem der Rubberdoms nutzt nur empfehlen umzusteigen, selbst wenn er mit der aktuellen super zufrieden ist!
Ich nutze meine G15 nun auf der Arbeit


----------



## JackA (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



shadie schrieb:


> Ich nutze meine G15 nun auf der Arbeit



"noch auf der Arbeit"


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> "noch auf der Arbeit"


 
Nein Nun  weil ich Sie daheim abgebaut habe und nun (also JETZT) auf der Arbeit verwende 

Habe mich aber doch um entschieden und werde auch noch ne Mecha für die Arbeit holen.
Die G15 wird verkauft, keine Verwendung mehr dafür


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So ich möchte als Besitzer einer 'Func KB-460 Cherry MX-Brown' auch mal meine Eindrücke nach ein paar Tagen hinterlassen.

Am Anfang dachte ich, die Tasten fliegen jeden Moment raus. Nach dem ich mich aber daran gewöhnt habe, dass die Tasten ein gewisses Spiel haben war alles iO. Die Beleuchtung ist echt super. Ebenso die Stabilität allgemein und auch die Verarbeitung.

Als ich die ersten Worte drauf getippt habe, war ich sehr positiv überrascht. Ich habe richtig Lust bekommen, Romane zu schreiben. Das Schreibgefühl ist ein Unterschied wie Tag & Nacht. Ebenso bei spielen. Besonders in WoT kann ich durch das bessere Tastengefühl und den besseren Auslösepunkt den Panzer besser steuern, sprich abtippen und er rollt nur ein paar Millimeter, was auf meiner alten Tastatur nicht möglich war.

Meine Schwester war auch gleich begeistert als Vielschreiberin. Sie würde sofort eine nehmen, wenn es die als Funkversion gäbe.

Ich bereue es nicht den Schritt getan zu haben und ich kann es jedem, der noch mit sich ringt, empfehlen eine mechanische Tastatur zu zulegen. 

(Vorgänger-Tastatur war eine Razer DeathStalker)


----------



## usopia (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



shadie schrieb:


> Nein Nun  weil ich Sie daheim abgebaut habe und nun (also JETZT) auf der Arbeit verwende
> Habe mich aber doch um entschieden und werde auch noch ne Mecha für die Arbeit holen.
> Die G15 wird verkauft, keine Verwendung mehr dafür


 ...genau das hat er ja mit "noch" gemeint. Sozusagen "noch - aber nicht mehr lange". Wer einmal Gefallen an Mechanischen Schaltern gefunden hat, wird auch nicht mehr an der Arbeit auf einem Gummilappen rumtippen wollen.


----------



## azzih (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei meiner Corsair K70 sind mittlerweile 3 LEDs hinüber, etwas mehr als ein halbes Jahr nach dem Kauf. Das kanns ja echt nicht sein, vor allem scheint das eher die Regel als Ausnahme zu sein wenn man sich diverse ellenlange Forenposts so anschaut. Eigentlich schade, weil die Tastatur von der Verarbeitung und den Materialien mit das wertigste ist was man aktuell so erwerben kann.


----------



## Blaight (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe jetzt seit einem halben Jahr daheim eine blue und hier auf Arbeit eine red. Die blue-switches machen mich ziemlich an. Beste!


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



usopia schrieb:


> ...genau das hat er ja mit "noch" gemeint. Sozusagen "noch - aber nicht mehr lange". Wer einmal Gefallen an Mechanischen Schaltern gefunden hat, wird auch nicht mehr an der Arbeit auf einem Gummilappen rumtippen wollen.


 
Ok hatte meinen Kaffee noch nicht, da denkt man noch etwas langsam 
Dann ergibt das natürlich Sinn 

Ich finde auch von der Lautstärke sind die Red Mechas extrem leise wenn man Sie sachte bedient und selbst wenn man Sie ganz durchdrückt, laut ist immer noch anders, da war die G15 lauter



Bzgl. beleuchtung: Da bin ich mal gespannt wie lange das bei der Aivia Osmium hält.

Die G15 habe ich seit Release und bei der gabs nur manchmal ein Flackern.
Mal gespannt ob das Gigabyte besser macht.


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn die nicht so deutlich hörbar wären, würde ich mir auch eine Blue auf die Arbeit stellen. Ich warte noch immer auf einen "Lila" switch. Also die volle Taktilität wie der Blue, aber "leise" wie die Red.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Klingt nach MX Clear.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kurze Frage noch am Rande: Gibts auch eine Tastatur mit den grünen Swichtes bei uns in Deutschland?


----------



## JackA (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



shadie schrieb:


> Nein Nun  weil ich Sie daheim abgebaut habe und nun (also JETZT) auf der Arbeit verwende
> 
> Habe mich aber doch um entschieden und werde auch noch ne Mecha für die Arbeit holen.
> Die G15 wird verkauft, keine Verwendung mehr dafür


 
Darum sag ich doch "noch", da ich schon damit gerechnet habe, dass du auch auf der Arbeit eine Mecha holen wirst, da, wenn schon eine Mecha daheim arbeitet, man auch auf der Arbeit das Feeling nicht missen will. 
*huch* ihr seid zu schnell bei Posten, hat sich ja schon erledigt xD.



> Meine Schwester war auch gleich begeistert als Vielschreiberin. Sie würde sofort eine nehmen, wenn es die als Funkversion gäbe.


Wireless mit MX-Blue gäbe es bereits: Xarmor U27 U


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nur dass die Clear noch mehr Kraft benötigt als die Black und die black mir auf dauer zu ermüdend sind.


----------



## Pixekgod (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

hab mir für die arbeit Cherry MX-Board 3.0 Black bestellt erst wollte ich Red nehmen hoffentlich sind die Black nicht zu laut


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Black und Red sind gleich laut. Wie laut es am ende wirklich ist, liegt daran, wie weit und schnell du durchhaust oder ob du dir selber angewöhnen kannst nur anzutippen. Das krieg ich inzwischen sogar bei Rubberdoms hin


----------



## ebastler (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hau meine MX 3.0 mit Browns bei Tag immer voll durch, ich liebe das Klacken der Tasten am Anschlag^^
Nur Nachts lass ichs etwas sanfter angehen.


----------



## JackA (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MX-Board 3.0 hab ich auch auf der Arbeit


----------



## ebastler (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hast du hohe Keycaps aufs MX Board gesteckt? 
Ich würd noch die Handballenablage holen, falls du die noch nicht hast, die ist ihre 8€ mehr als nur wert, finde ich!


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cool wo hast du die Caps denn nachgekauft?

Wollte mir ja auch ne mecha für die Arbeit holen aber die mit Hohen Tasten sind mir eigentlich dafür zu teuer und zu schade :-O

Cherry MX-Board 3.0, MX-Red, USB, DE (G80-3850LYBDE-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

+ hohe Tasten wäre ideal für die Arbeit :-O


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das MX-Board hat im prinzip auch hohe tasten. die Caps sind zwar flacher, aber der Abstand von unterseite Schalter bis "Tippfläche" dürfte gleich sein. Es sieht halt nur anders aus dadurch, dass sie den Rahmen höher gezogen haben und die Caps obtisch flacher haben. Würdest du einen "hohen" Cap draufsetzen, dann würde er aus der Fläche nicht herausstehen, sondern die kanten einfach "tiefer versinken". 

(Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege)


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schaum la bild 4
Cherry MX-Board 3.0, MX-Red, USB, DE (G80-3850LYBDE-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und dann schau mal hier :
http://www.guru3d.com/miraserver/images/2012/gigabyte-osmium/IMG_6634.jpg

Also ich finde die Aivia schaut wesentlich dicker und höher aus Auch bei Jacka schauts wesentlich höher aus...


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/images/04/1/4/9/4/9/0/0/dd4d03cf4d0ec9ff.jpeg
mk85 jeder weiß ja wie dick usb schnittstellen sind
http://images.gamestar.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/2477405/600x.jpg
Cherry

so viel unterschied ist da schon gar nicht mehr


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja die Cherry schaun aus wie Laptoptasten, nur die tastatur an sich ist wie du sagtest recht hoch, die tasten an sich aber leider nicht und das brauche ich bei einer Tastatur eigentlich bzw bin halt nach über 6 Jahren G15 dran gewöhnt 

Also hohe Tasten  und keine hohen Tastatur


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich versuchs mal zu veranschaulichen, wie der Trick funktioniert. Habe das mal kurz bei Paint gemacht.
Wenn es so ist, ist es einfach eine optische Täuschung und du hast die gleichen Tasten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


links siehst du die "hohen" Caps mit flachen außenrändern und rechts siehst du die "flachen" Caps dafür halt mit hohen rändern. Wenn man bei der cherry mal sieht, wie die caps abgenommen wurden, merkt man auch wieviel höher der Rand einfach ist.


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das habe ich schon verstanden aber danke für die Zeichnung 
Nur ich finde es einfach angenehmer, wenn die tastatur an sich etwas niedriger gebaut sind, dafür aber eben hohe Caps hat.
Ist halt geschmackssache.

Ob die CHerry jetzt hohe oder tiefe hat kann ich nicht sagen, habe ja noch keine


----------



## usopia (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Caps beim MX-Board sind zwar etwas ins Gehäuse eingelassen, trotzdem viel flacher als das normale "DCS-Profil". Außerdem sind die Kappen beim MX-Board alle gleich hoch, also sozusagen nicht abgestuft, sieht man gut in Bild 11.
Hier mal ein Bild aus dem Test bei CB (Bild 10/44):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (1. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Genau, die Schalter unter den Tastenkappen sind immer gleich, d.h. der Weg ist immer der Selbe.´
Ich habe hohe Tastenkappen drauf geschnallt, weil ich weiße Legenden auf schwarzem Untergrund kaum lesen kann, da tu ich mich bei dunkler Legende auf hellem Untergrund viel leichter und spare mir damit sogar die Beleuchtung.
Nur gibts die dunkle Beschriftung auf hellem Untergrund nicht als flach, darum sind bei mir jetzt hohe Kappen drauf, außerdem sind sie aus PBT, was sich kaum abnutzt (ABS neigt ja dazu, speckig und glatt zu werden).
Dazu nutzt sich die Beschriftung kaum ab und verdreckt auch nicht.

Nun wo habe ich die her? -> Ebay! dort gibt es sehr häufig gebrauchte Cherry G80 Tastaturen für lau (d.h. um die 5-10 Euro rum), von so einer G80 habe ich die Tastenkappen runter genommen und angepasst (leider passt die Space und Capslock - Tastenkappe nicht auf das MX-Board, weshalb man die Stem-Aufnahme versetzen muss). Hier ist eine kleine Veranschaulichung von mir, wo man auch meine Quickfire Rapid mit Vintage-Keycaps sieht 

Eine HBA vermisse ich aber nicht, ich nutze seit Jahren Schweißbänder für warme Hände und Anti-Sehenscheidenentzündung und dadurch brauch ich die Ablagen eigentlich nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (1. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke *usopia* so was hatte mir gefehlt. Dann sind die Tasten doch einen Tick höher (der Schalterweg bleibt natürlich konstant). http://pics.computerbase.de/5/0/9/9/3/16_m.jpg
Ist also ein ticken höher, aber vor allem auch sehr viel tiefer.
Das hatte ich die ganze Zeit gesucht, aber nicht gefudnen.

@Jackass sieht ja sehr spacig aus.


----------



## shadie (1. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ahhhh okay 
Dann bin ich doch am überlegen statt den Aufwand zu betreiben mir einfach die Func mit Cherry Red vor zu bestellen.
Dann habe ich auch hohe tasten und rote Beleuchtung.

Sagt mal gibts eigentlich für Tastaturen Diebstahlsicherungen?
Wenn ich mir eine Func für 80 €kaufe und die bei der Arbeit verwende fänd ich das etwas blöd wenn die nach einem tag gemopst wird (will da meinen Kollegen ja nix unterstellen )


----------



## BigBubby (1. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du kannst ja auf der Unterseite Namen und Adresse "einbrennen" lassen.


----------



## usopia (1. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



shadie schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibts eigentlich für Tastaturen Diebstahlsicherungen?
> Wenn ich mir eine Func für 80 €kaufe und die bei der Arbeit verwende fänd ich das etwas blöd wenn die nach einem tag gemopst wird (will da meinen Kollegen ja nix unterstellen )


 tja das ist immer so 'ne Sache. Diebstahl am Arbeitsplatz soll ja gar nicht so selten sein. 
Ich habe aber was spezielles für Tastaturen bisher noch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht kann man sich einen Kensington-Lock selbst ins Tastaturgehäuse einbauen, wobei natürlich die Gewährleistung flöten geht.


----------



## shadie (1. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das ist ne gute Idee 
Jetzt muss ich nur schauen dass ich die "Abdeckung" lösen kann und dann kann ich es bei uns in der Firma oben aufm Deckel einlasern 

Denke so eine nimmt mir dann keiner weg 

Einlöten in die Dockingstation oder so fänd unser Admin wohl nicht so pralle


----------



## Spinal (3. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Black und Red sind gleich laut. Wie laut es am ende wirklich ist, liegt daran, wie weit und schnell du durchhaust oder ob du dir selber angewöhnen kannst nur anzutippen. Das krieg ich inzwischen sogar bei Rubberdoms hin


 
Ein Arbeitskollege von mir haut immer in die Tasten, als ob er die Tastatur vergewaltigt  Leider dürfen wir keine eigenen Tastaturen benutzen und ich muss auf so nem Billig-Klimperbrett tippen 
Aber was die Lautstärke betrifft, die ist auch von den Tastenkappen abhängig (Form, Dicke des Materials usw.).

bye
Spinal


----------



## BigBubby (4. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Natürlich stimmt das. Aber die selbe Tastatur mit Black oder Red wird sicherlich auch die selben Kappen haben


----------



## Laggy.NET (9. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Parlec schrieb:


> @Laggy.NET: Da ich heute aus meinem Urlaub zurückgekommen bin und auch eine K70 mit Reds besitze, habe ich es direkt mal ausprobiert. Bei mir höre ich, wenn ich mein Ohr nah an die Tastatur halte, auch ein sehr leises Federgeräusch - genau wie bei dir im Video. Auch bei mir ist das Geräusch bei den Tasten unterschiedlich laut und bei manchen garnicht vorhanden - wenn ich aber aus einer normalen Entfernung tippe, höre ich es sowieso nicht mehr, daher stört es mich auch nicht.


 
Gut zu wissen. Dann war die Entscheidung doch richtig, sie zu behalten. 



azzih schrieb:


> Bei meiner Corsair K70 sind mittlerweile 3 LEDs hinüber, etwas mehr als ein halbes Jahr nach dem Kauf. Das kanns ja echt nicht sein, vor allem scheint das eher die Regel als Ausnahme zu sein wenn man sich diverse ellenlange Forenposts so anschaut. Eigentlich schade, weil die Tastatur von der Verarbeitung und den Materialien mit das wertigste ist was man aktuell so erwerben kann.


 
Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie du die Beleuchtung nutzt. Hast du nur wichtige oder einzelne Tasten beleuchtet? Denn mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Tasten heller leuchten, je weniger andere Tasten aktiv sind, sprich wenn z.B. nur eine einzige Taste leuchtet, leuchtet sie deutlich heller, als normal. Sie bekommen zu viel Strom. Grade wenn man eh schon die höchte Helligkeitsstufe gewählt hat, könnte das zu viel für die einzelnen LEDs sein. 

Ich betreibe die Tastatur voll bleuchtet auf mittlerer Helligkeit (Stufe 2 von 3) mal sehen, ob die LEDs durchhalten. Bin da aber recht zuversichtlich. Warum sollten sie sonst kaputt gehen, wenn nicht durch zu hohe Spannungen/Strom?


----------



## evilass (10. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe die Corsair K70 Red nun seit Weihnachten 2013 und betreibe sie 24/7 komplett beleuchtet bei niedrigster Stufe. Bisher noch keine Ausfälle.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (10. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich glaube, dass laggy's Theorie die Ursache ist, wenn er schon so einen "Effekt" beobachten konnte. Da hat Corsair sich wohl bei den Vorwiderständen verrechnet.


----------



## c137 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Billige LEDs. Bei vernünftigen muss man schon etwas mehr als ein bisschen zu viel draufhauen.
Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass sich Produktentwickler/Ingenieure sich bei einem einfachen LGS verrechnen, eher dass die Einkäufer/BWLer ein paar Cent pro Keyboard sparen wollten.


----------



## Eins33Sieben (19. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Glaubt ihr dass beleuchtete mechanische Tastaturen genau so lang halten wie ihre unbeleuchteten Pendants ? 
Denke ein mechanisches Keyboard ist nicht etwas was man jedes Jahr neu kaufen sollte.


----------



## JackA (19. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt solche und solche. Corsair hat z.B. enorme Probleme, LEDs richtig anzusteuern, weshalb bei deren blauer und weißer Beleuchtung sie gerne den Geist aufgeben.
Bei roter Beleuchtung sehe ich absolut kein Problem. Auch bei der zukünftigen RGB sollte sowas der Vergangenheit angehören.
Soviel zum Thema LEDs.
Die Tastenkappen bei beleuchteten Mechas finde ich um Welten besser, als die der unbeleuchteten. Zum einen verlieren sie ihre Schrift nicht (die weiße Schrift auf den schwarzen Kappen neigt ja zu verfärben) und zum Anderen sind sie dicker und fühlen sich deswegen auch wertiger an.
Die Schalter selbst halten bei beiden Varianten lange durch, habe selbst Jahrzehnte alte Cherry G80er gebraucht eingekauft, da wo richtig drauf gearbeitet wurde und die funktionieren nach der Reinigung wie am ersten Tag. 
Ansonsten kann nicht viel kaputt gehen, außer du versenkst den Controller in leitender Flüssigkeit und schießt damit ein Bauteil. Die Schalter selbst und auch alle anderen Komponenten kannst du bei sowas locker wieder reinigen.


----------



## Spinal (19. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das mit den Tastenkappen ist wirklich ein guter Punkt. Ich finde es sehr ärgerlich, dass bei 100+ € Tastaturen oft billige KeyCaps verbaut sind. Da mag die Tastatur noch so lange halten, es ist ärgerlich das genau da gespart wird. Ich würde ja auch 20 € mehr ausgeben, wenn ich dann vernünftige DoubleShots hätte. Aber selbst di Filco Caps sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

bye
Spinal


----------



## BigBubby (19. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gegen die sauren Ausdünstungen mancher Hände ist halt nichts gewappnet. Da wird jedes weiß Gelb. Deshalb sehen manche Mäuse auch aus wie neu und andere als ob man sie geschliffen hätte. 
Ich habe z.B. es nur bei einer 90er Jahre IBM Rubberdom geschafft nach ca. 7 Jahren ein paar Tasten "abzureiben". Seitdem und davor eigentlich nie. Aber mein Schweiß ist allgemein nicht so agressiv wie bei manch anderen.


----------



## Spinal (19. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich dachte auch immer, manche Leute müssen Batteriesäure schwitzen, so wie die Tasten aussehen. Aber meine Meka G1 hat zb. sehr schnell recht starke Abnutzungserscheinungen gezeigt, obwohl ich mit anderen Tastaturen nie Probleme hatte. Ich finde aber auch unabhängig davon, man könnte bei einer teuren Tastatur ruhig hochwertige Kappen verbauen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## c137 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also meine NovaTouch ist letztens angekommen. Bilder als Teaser gibt's beim Mecha-Blog.
Ihr dürft ein Review und mehr Fotos erwarten


----------



## Dee7734 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe die G710+ und bin mehr als zufrieden mit der Tastatur.

Die Lautstärke beim Tippen ist anders als zu erwarten erträglich und habe nach einer Eingewöhungszeit von 8 Monaten die 260 Anschläge pro Minute um mehr als 70 verbessert und das obwohl die 260 über Jahre ziemlich konstant blieben (10 Minuten 3340 mit einem Fehler (blödes Komma  ) ) 

Beim zocken merke ich hingegen keinen gravierenden Unterschied


----------



## bnoob (20. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat hier jemand eine Raptor Gaming K1 dumm rumliegen?


----------



## JackA (20. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

<-


----------



## bnoob (20. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Katze? :O

(Magst du sie mir verkaufen? Also, nicht die Katze, die Tastatur^^)


----------



## JackA (21. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Achso, ich dachte du hast eine technische Fragen.
Puuuh verkaufen wird schwierig. War ja meine erste Mecha, wo ich auch gerne dran rumbastl (hat z.B. Ghetto Reds verbaut und keine MX-Blacks mehr).
Glaube nicht, dass ich mich von ihr trennen kann. Auch wenn sie bei mir nur dumm rum liegt.


----------



## Marques85 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab mir für 130€(von Amazon) die Corsair Vengeance K70 (MX Red) bestellt und bin begeistert! . 

Hab mir die Tastatur zur Arbeit schicken lassen und bin dort seit Mittag schon mit der K70 am schreiben. Finde die Lautstärke absolut OK (klar lauter als Rubberdom) und der Anschlag ist wirklich fantastisch. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir eine Mecha soviel besser gefallen würde !


----------



## usopia (26. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...na dann willkommen im Mecha-Club. 
So wie dir geht es wohl den meisten Leuten, die das erste mal eine Mecha ausprobieren: man erwartet zwar einen Unterschied zur Rubberdome aber daß das Tippgefühl dann so viel präziser und angenehmer ist, erstaunt einen doch sehr. Es macht auf einmal so richtig Spaß, Texte zu tippen, war bei mir nicht anders.
Es gibt zwar auch Leute, die mit Mechas nicht klarkommen und wieder zur RD zurückgehen aber das sind offenbar nur Einzelfälle. Wenn ich mich so zurück erinnere, hab' ich in den letzten drei/vier Jahren in den entsprechenden Foren vielleicht von zwei oder drei solcher "Tastatur-Banausen" gelesen.


----------



## T'PAU (26. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Marques85 schrieb:


> Finde die Lautstärke absolut OK (klar lauter als Rubberdom) und der Anschlag ist wirklich fantastisch. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir eine Mecha soviel besser gefallen würde !


"Früher oder später kriegen wir euch alle!" 

Gesendet von meinem Xeon E3 1240 V3 mit Zowie Celeritas


----------



## Marques85 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

so siehts aus  macht sich auch gut aufm Schreibtisch  war aufjedenfall eine gute Entscheidung. Morgen kommt dann noch die neue Maus (gigabyte m8600 bin ich auch gespannt)


----------



## JackA (27. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wir sollten wenigstens Geld von den ganzen Firmen bekommen.
Wenn wir geschlossen in den Foren gesagt hätten, dass Mechas nur gehype sind und Rubberdomes für jeden Zweck ausreichen und man sich das Geld lieber sparen sollte, dann würden vllt. nur noch die Hälfte der User mechanische Tastaturen kaufen, bzw. würde die Nachfrage gar nicht so groß ausfallen, weshalb viele Firmen vermutlich nicht mal auf den Mecha-Zug aufgesprungen wären und ihnen viel Gewinn entgangen wäre.


----------



## ebastler (27. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wir sollten gratis mechas kriegen für unsere missionarische Tätigkeit 
Wegen mir haben auch schon 2 Freunde außerhalb des Forums eine Mecha gekauft...


----------



## BigBubby (27. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man darf ja noch mal träumen


----------



## kentso (30. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Welche mechanischen Tastaturen kann man empfehlen?

Hab mal die Durandal von ttesports, logitech g710+ , razzer blackwidoww und die roccat ryos mk glow ins Auge gefasst. Aber ich kenne mich da zu wenig aus, welches Model auch gut ist. Von Bewertungen sind alle gut, aber man weiss ja nie....

Anforderungen:

unter 150Euro
Beleuchtung
Handballenauflage(optional,kein muss!)


----------



## seppo1887 (30. August 2014)

Ich benutze eine 15Jahre alte Cherry die ich mir inner Firma audm Müll gefischt habe. Es gibt nichts besseres. Vorallem gehen die nicht gleich kaputt, wenn ich als leicht reizbarer Mensch draufhaue.


----------



## usopia (31. August 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



kentso schrieb:


> Welche mechanischen Tastaturen kann man empfehlen?
> Hab mal die Durandal von ttesports, logitech g710+ , razzer blackwidoww und die roccat ryos mk glow ins Auge gefasst. Aber ich kenne mich da zu wenig aus, welches Model auch gut ist. Von Bewertungen sind alle gut, aber man weiss ja nie....
> Anforderungen:
> unter 150Euro
> ...


 ...die Durandal ist von Tesoro, nicht von Tt.  Aber egal, du kannst deine Wahl im Grunde anhand der bevorzugten Optik und Ausstattung treffen. Die einzige aus deiner Liste, von der ich hin und wieder mal was Negatives gelesen habe, ist die Razer BWU. Von der Roccat Ryos gibt es noch nicht so viele Berichte weil die noch relativ wenig verbreitet ist aber von der Quali her nehmen die sich alle nicht viel.



seppo1887 schrieb:


> Ich benutze eine 15Jahre alte Cherry die ich mir inner Firma audm Müll gefischt habe. Es gibt nichts besseres. Vorallem gehen die nicht gleich kaputt, wenn ich als leicht reizbarer Mensch draufhaue.


 Nun ja, von den Switches her sind alle MX-Mechas natürlich (fast) gleich aber gerade vom Gehäuse her sind die Cherry mit Sicherheit nicht "das Beste". Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du eine G80-3000 hast oder ob es noch eine G80-1000 ist (letztere war da noch etwas besser) aber die Cherry-Gehäuse sind doch sehr knarzig und leicht verbiegbar im Vergleich zu den meisten neueren Mechas. Ansonsten sind die aber gut, da gebe ich dir Recht. Habe selbst noch eine G80-1000 mit 2shot-Caps im Gebrauch.


----------



## m0bbed (3. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Lohnt denn ein umstieg von einer g510 auf eas mechanisches?


----------



## BigBubby (3. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was definierst du als es lohnt sich?
Du wirst kein Progamer dadurch. Aber du wirst das Tippen als angenehmer empfinden. Ob es dir das Wert ist, musst du selber wissen. 95% hier werden sagen ja.


----------



## c137 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich persönliche finde das Tippgefühl halt unglaublich viel besser bei einer Mecha ggü. einer Rubberdome.
Vorteile wie längere Haltbarkeit, sicheres Auslösen bei halben Hub (zumindest genau da bei Cherry MX-Modulen),...

Aber das muss einem gefallen und es muss es einem wert sein.
Empfehlenswert für den Einstieg wären: Cherry MX-Board 3.0 (ohne Beleuchtung), Func KB-460 (mit roter Beleuchtung).


----------



## JackA (3. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Allein das Tippgefühl ist es Wert.
Dass dann die Haltbarkeit länger ist, das Tippgefühl sich über die Jahre auch nicht verändert und man auch noch schön modden kann, sind gern gesehene "Nebeneffekte"


----------



## BenRo (15. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hui, ich habe jetzt eine Filco Majestouch 2 TKL mit MX Blues. Tolles Tippgefühl! 

Übrigens, führt ein Gespräch über Tastaturen vs. Schuhe niemals, niemals so:
- Meine Tastatur ist da, hurra!
- Sag mal, du hast doch schon zwei dieser elektrischen Tastaturen -
- Mechanischen!
- zwei dieser mechanischen Tastaturen am Rechner, eine am Wohnzimmer-PC, eine hast du mir geschenkt und eine hast du nur für unterwegs, warum genau brauchst du noch eine?
- Also, das ist wie mit deinen Schuhen, da frag ich ja auch nicht, warum du noch ein Paar brauchst. Und meine Tastaturen sehen wenigstens alle unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## SaPass (15. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BenRo schrieb:


> Übrigens, führt ein Gespräch über Tastaturen vs. Schuhe niemals, niemals so:
> [...]
> - Also, das ist wie mit deinen Schuhen, da frag ich ja auch nicht, warum du noch ein Paar brauchst. Und meine Tastaturen sehen wenigstens alle unterschiedlich aus.



Ich habe am Wochenende nicht weiter diskutiert, als ich mir von einer jungen Dame anhören durfte, wie schlecht es sich "auf meiner tiefen Tastatur doch im Gegensatz zu ihrer Laptoptastatur tippt". Das war vermutlich auch die richtige Entscheidung. Ich habe hier ne Roccat Ryos MK Pro mit braunen Cherrys stehen.


----------



## c137 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, solche Leute gibt's auch. Durfte mir auch auf ner LAN von einem männlichen Mitspieler anhören, dass meine QPad MK-80 mit MX Browns und O-Ringen (!) klappern würde...


----------



## BenRo (15. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja, musst zugeben, dass es mehr Geräusch macht, als der Rubberdomematsch. Ich hätte entgegnet, dass die anderen Mitspieler kostenlos wunderschöne Tastaturmusik hören dürfen.


----------



## c137 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Tja, nächstes Mal bring ich die Model M mit


----------



## D0pefish (17. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Frische Erfahrungen zu MX-Schaltern im Langzeiteinsatz. 
Gestern fiel mir beim Skyrimzocken auf, dass die S-Taste meiner Raptor Gaming K1 / Cherry G81-1800 nicht mehr auslöste. Ich dachte erst an einen Bug, der sich nach einem Spielneustart oder Reboot wieder gibt doch heute Morgen fehlte mir beim Schreiben ein S. Der Schalter selber schien beim Begutachten in Ordnung. Ich habe ihn dann einfach ausgelötet und gegen die noch werkseitig blockierte linke Windowstaste getauscht. Beim Auslöten fiel mir auf, dass ein Löt-Beinchen gebrochen war. Das kam weil das Inlay genau auf ASD...-Höhe beim Auslösen der Taster minimal durchbiegt. Sicher keine Soll- eher eine Mussbruchstelle aber schade trotzdem. W wird sehr wahrscheinlich viel öfter gedrückt. ^^ Nach fast 5 Jahren ist das der erste ernste Defekt und er war relativ leicht zu beheben, hält sich demnach noch in Grenzen. Die Backspace-Taste hatte einmal einen Wackler - ausgebaut, durchgepustet, eingebaut - geht. Ich liebe das Layout bzw. die daraus resultierende Größe der G81-1800. Wenn die wirklich kaputt geht kommt nach etwas ernster Trauer wieder eine her, außer es gibt das selbe Layout mit flacheren Tastern und USB-3.0-Ports. Ich hatte schon theoretisch in Erwägung gezogen alle Kappen gegen flachere zu wechseln aber hey, so viel Unterschied gibts da eh nicht. - ssssssss.


----------



## usopia (18. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...schwarze Cherry MX-Schalter kann man sogar einzeln bei Conrad nachkaufen. 

Übrigens ist die Raptor Gaming K1 keine G81 sondern eine G80 - zum Glück! Die Switches der G81 sind nicht so toll. Eher "halbmechanisch", etwas schwergängig und haklig.


----------



## c137 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dann frage ich auch mal hier: gäbe es denn Interesse an einer *beleuchteten* (!) *TKL mit Matias-Schaltern*?
Weitere Features wären: NKRO, abnehmbares Kabel, optionales Metallcase, PBT-Kappen, möglicherweise Duallyer-PCB.

Ich bin nämlich grad ernsthaft am Überlegen, einen Groupbuy für sowas zu organisieren...


----------



## BenRo (18. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Prinzipielles Interesse ja. (oh mein Gott, der Tastatursammeltrieb...) Kommt stark drauf an, wie teuer sowas wird. Kannst du nen ungefähren Preisrahmen angeben?


----------



## c137 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Günstig wird's nicht. Ich konferiere schon mit Matias, um das festzustellen.
Ohne PBT-Tastenkappen, ohne Metallcase, und ohne Phantom-Plate (also mit normaler Metallplatte) landet man ca. bei humanen 150$, allerdings bei einem Quorum von 200 Leuten.

Versand ist auch nicht berücksichtigt. Es wird anscheinend kein teures Custom-Board für ein Custom-Board, aber will man eben nur irgendeine beleuchtete TKL haben, bekommt man die anders billiger.


----------



## Spinal (18. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Um welchen Preis reden wir denn da grob?


----------



## D0pefish (18. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



usopia schrieb:


> ...schwarze Cherry MX-Schalter kann man sogar einzeln bei Conrad nachkaufen.
> Übrigens ist die Raptor Gaming K1 keine G81 sondern eine G80 - zum Glück! Die Switches der G81 sind nicht so toll. Eher "halbmechanisch", etwas schwergängig und haklig.



Dass man sie nachkaufen kann, ist mir bekannt aber der zweite Hinweis - Danke! Das muss ich mir endlich in ein Textdokument schreiben. Ich vergesse sowas zu leicht und gehe sonst in zwei Jahren wieder nach Aussehen und Suchtreffer. 

----------
Ich habe kein Interesse an beleuchteten Tastern.


----------



## c137 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Um welchen Preis reden wir denn da grob?



Siehe #2543. Und dann kommt eben noch das Metallcase dazu, plus die vermutlich teuren thick-PBT-Kappen.
Wie viel das so kosten wird, bin ich grad am erforschen. Unabhängig von der Beleuchtung hätte man dann so die ultimative Alps-TKL.

Ziemlich geil wäre sowas: Hua-Jie AKF Cherry MX mount - Deskthority wiki
Also Alps-Schalter, auf die MX-Kappen passen. Das würde die Kosten der Kappen reduzieren und wäre eine echt positive Neuerung für alle Alps-Fans.


----------



## BenRo (18. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Preis fänd ich voll okay, wäre auf jeden Fall dabei solange es inkl. Versand und Steuern bei < 200 € bleibt. Sonst müsste ich nochmal in mich gehen.
Wie läuft denn Zoll ab, würde die Tastatur erstmal beim Zollamt landen oder bekommt man die an die Haustür geliefert?


----------



## c137 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Haha, soweit sind wir ja noch lange nicht. Das Basismodell existiert noch nicht mal, da müsste erst mal ein PCB gelayoutet werden.
Und das kostet auch schon, was ein Problem ist. Wenn sich wirklich ein paar Leute dafür interessieren, könnte ein Kickstarter sinnvoll sein.

Mit Metallcase bist du sicher über 200 US-$, eben plus Versand und Steuern.

Steuern und Versand... tja, das kommt drauf an: versendet man einzeln ab Werk oder zu einem Proxy (Gefahr: Zoll meint "Gewerbe")? Wie das Zollamt so verfährt, kommt auf die Leute da an - während andernorts DHL den Zoll beim Liefern kassiert, muss ich jedes Mal 40km zum Abholen fahren, auch wenn nichts anfällt.


----------



## BenRo (18. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Jup, genau dieses Zum-Abholen-fahren wäre auch meine Sorge. Ist mit ein Grund weswegen ich fast nur noch Projekte kickstarte, bei denen es nicht um anfassbare Sachen, sondern digitale geht. Neben Fahrtzeit kommt ja auch Warteschlange am Zollamt und die (zumindest bei mir) eher nur so semi-freundlichen Mitarbeiter dazu. Wenn man sich das irgendwie sparen könnte wäre das gut.

Die < 200 € bezog ich auf ohne Metallcase (du schriebst ja optional). Für das Metallcase zahle ich natürlich gerne einen Aufpreis.

Edit: A pro pos Kickstarter: Hast du dich hieran beteiligt?
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/70308014/kings-assembly-a-computer-mouse-full-of-awesome


----------



## c137 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bisher hab ich auf Kickstarter nur Softwareprojekte gebackt.

Warten musste ich beim Zoll zum Glück nie, aber halt 45km einfach... (Naja, hat man Zeug aus der EU (z.B. UK) erübrigt sich der Zoll ja.)

Genau, die Idee war - ich kopiere das mal schnell aus CB:


			
				c137 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee war, zwei Gehäusevarianten anzubieten.
> Es würde dann drei Päckchen geben:
> 
> PCB, Steelplate, Schalter, Controller, LEDs, microUSB-Stecker - vormontiert natürlich
> ...





			
				c137 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: das Polycarbonat-Case muss in meiner Vorstellung auch matt sein. Denn das glänzende Zeug an der Quiet Pro hat mir echt nicht gefallen.




Aber das ist alles noch Findungsphase. Mit Matias werde ich heute noch telefonieren, Mails hab ich schon.
Man braucht halt eine doch nicht zu verachtende Zahl von Leuten, die das kaufen würden und in Vorleistung gehen, da die Entwicklung (dauert etwa ein Jahr, will man ein komplett zusammengesetztes Produkt mit PCC, CE usw.) einfach was kostet.

Die zuerst angedachte Wireless-Option ist wohl aufgrund Preis und Stromverbrauch praktisch schon gestrichen.
Statt der Alps-kompatiblen Kappen kann man auch über MX-Kappen-kompatible Alps nachdenken.


----------



## BenRo (19. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dachtest du an die klickenden oder die nicht-klickenden Matias-Schalter (oder könnte man sich das aussuchen)?

Wireless und abnehmbares Kabel wären zumindest für mich persönlich unnötige Features. Wireless find ich sogar negativ.


----------



## c137 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also, ich habe gestern Abend mit Steve gesprochen, Ergebnis:


			
				c137 schrieb:
			
		

> Komme grad aus einem 30-Minütigen Telefongespräch mit Steve McGowan von der Matias Corp.
> Lock-Switches werden wohl nicht gehen, zumindest nicht als Standard. Macht aber nichts, weil man sich die ja dann selber einbauen können wird bzw. nicht so viele das überhaupt wollen.
> Von Strongman haben sie jedenfalls nichts; sie haben noch vor der Pleite derer den Auftragsfertiger gewechselt.
> 
> ...





			
				c137 schrieb:
			
		

> Die schauen also mal, wie viel das kosten würde usw. - also genauer als die o.g. grobe Richtung. D.h. er wird das mal mit dem engineering team besprechen.
> 
> Mal sehen ob gestaffelte Preise möglich sind und wie das dann genauer aussieht.
> Spannend wird auch, ob man jede Taste einzeln ansteuern (wie Corsair K70 RGB z.B.) möchte oder ob eine Farbe komplett (wie bspw. Tesoro Lobera Supreme) reichen würde. Ich hab mal nach beiden Versionen gefragt.
> ...



Die Art der Matias-Schalter könnte man sich aussuchen, das ist das geringste Problem. Es geistert noch der Vorschlag eines linearen Schalters herum, den wird es aber wohl nicht von Matias geben.

Wireless hat sich wie gesagt schon in diesem frühen Pre-Interest-Check-Stadium erledigt, da das mit Beleuchtung keinen großen Sinn hat und es ja von Matias bereits wireless TKLs gibt. (Wenn dann wären es eh beide Möglichkeiten in derselben Tasta gewesen.)
Das abnehmbare Kabel finde ich total praktisch, gerade bei einer TKL (wg. Portabilität). Hat auch folgenden Hintergrund: NKRO über PS/2 ist ja altbekannt und sozusagen easy, über USB bräuchte man virtuelle Tastaturen und einen neuen Controller. Nach dem Gespräch gestern peilen wir mal an: NKRO über PS/2, 10KRO über USB (wie es Matias schon jetzt anbietet). Und das nicht mit Adapter, sondern elegant mit nem anderen Kabel.


----------



## 442 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey Leute,
ich stehe gerade vor der Qual der Wahl welche Schalter meine erste Mechanische haben sollte. Wird wohl das MX-Board von Cherry werden, weswegen ich die ganzen Farben zur Auswahl habe.  Also jedenfalls die vier bekanntesten (oder?).
Ich tippe derzeit auf 'ner Notebooktastatur, bin da auch ziemlich schnell mit, ich mag die flachen Tasten mit der Scherentechnik und den etwas härteren Anschlag. Wenn die Tastatur zu weich ist bekomm ich das Kriseln und vertipp mich andauernd.  Jedenfalls hab ich mit Eurostücken das Auslösegewicht berechnet und komm so auf ca. 70 gr.

Jetzt die Frage, welcher Schaltertyp (red, black, brown, blue) würde am besten zu so einer NB-Tastatur passen?
Vom reinen Auslösegewicht her wohl die Black. Aber ermüdet das nicht beim schreiben längerer Texte?
Lösen die Red sehr leicht aus, also z.B. schon wenn man die Hand auf die Tastatur legt?  Die Blue werden mir wohl zu laut sein, obwohl sie mir ziemlich gefallen, da das Dirty-Gefühl von den Browns nicht vorhanden ist, sie etwas schwerer auszulösen sind als die Red und sie ein Feedback bieten. Ich kann mir das mit dem Feedback aber nicht wirklich vorstellen, ob das nötig ist (vorallem wenn man von einer NB Tastatur kommt, also 'nen sehr kurzen, harten Weg gewöhnt ist).
Ich weiß, ich muss wohl erstmal probegriffeln eh ich zu einer Entscheidung kommen kann.  

Achja, bin Student, also wirds 'ne Mischung aus Zocken und Schreiben. Spiele quer durch den Gemüsegarten, für Rennspiele gibts bald 'nen Controller.
Danke für eure Hilfe bzw. wenigstens 'n paar Erfahrungswerte. Werd mich jetzt auch mal 'n klein wenig im Thread belesen. 

Klar wäre auch eine Gigabyte Force K7 möglich, ich wollte aber mal 'ne mechanische ausprobieren. Die soll dann möglichst auch .. ganz lang () halten.


----------



## BenRo (19. September 2014)

Von dem, was du beschreibst würde ich sagen Black. Falls du in Berlin wohnen solltest, komm doch mal vorbei, ich habe da diesen Sampler.


----------



## 442 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Leider nicht Berlin. 
Werd mir demnächst in meiner Stadt wohl mal alle großen Elektromärkte vornehmen und da probegriffeln. Dachte auch am meisten an die Black. Wohl am Ende eh Gewöhnungssache, danke schonmal!


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ich würde sagen reds. Man darf den längeren federweck nicht missachten


----------



## hammelgammler (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Besitzt hier zufällig jemand von euch eine Model M?
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen eine gekauft von 1991, alles super, allerdings fühlt sich die Leertaste doch arg schwammig an... Alle Tasten haben ein richtig gutes Feedback, wenn die Taste ausgelöst wird, die Leertaste fühlt sich allerdings ganz anders an.

Ein ganz leichtes "klicken", nicht so ein starkes wie bei den anderen Tasten, anders kann ich es nicht wirklich beschreiben.

Eventuell kann mir da ja jemand Rückmeldung geben. ^^


----------



## usopia (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@hammelgammler:
du kannst mal die Tastenkappe vorsichtig abziehen (die Kappe ist an einem dünnen Drahtseil festgeklipst) und nachschauen, ob alles ok ist. Also ob der Stabilisator-Bügel korrekt sitzt, der Schalter sauber ist, evtl. mal die Feder aus dem Schalter herausnehmen und Schmutz entfernen...
Zur Model M gibt's auch jede Menge Tipps im Net, bei Bedarf einfach mal googlen.


----------



## xpSyk (21. September 2014)

442 schrieb:


> ...



Ich würde auch Black sagen, vieleicht Brown, die sind aber sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, solltest du deshalb mal im MediaMarkt probieren (die haben oft ne G710 da). Red sind eher nicht zu empfeheln, da sie zu leicht gehen und man dann nicht weiß ob man sie aktiviert hat oder nicht, das ist bei Blacks nicht so schlimm, da man sie seltener ausversehen stark drückt.


----------



## shadie (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Moin moin Leute,

es ist so weit, wie in meinem kaufberatungsthread gesagt habe ich daheim nun die Aivia osmium und auf der Arbeit die G11.
Fazit nach 2 Wochen Tippen auf der G11?

Sie muss weg!
Tastendruck viel zu schwer wenn man Red gewöhnt ist!

Ich will für die Arbeitstastatur jetzt nicht so viel ausgeben.
An die Red habe ich mich nun so gewöhnt dass ich damit super schnell schreiben kann und das auch wenn ich mir Mühe gebe sehr sehr leise.

*Was meint Ihr, fürs Büro die Red oder brown?*

Black sind mir zu schwergängig

*Und was könnt ich für eine mechanische bis sagen wir 70 € empfehlen?* (mehr sollte es echt nicht sein am Ende wird mir das ding gemopst und die 100 € sind weg, wäre doof)


----------



## c137 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

In dem PReisbereich: Cherry MX-Board 3.0 oder mit Beleuchtung die Func KB-460.


----------



## shadie (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Func fand ich schon immer cool, ist nur leider nie irgendwo verfügbar 

hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit wie lange man da warten darf?

Das Cherry MX-Board 3.0 hat mir leider zu niedrige tasten, ich kann besser mit hohen Caps schreiben.
Weiß auch nicht warum


----------



## c137 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dann vielleicht die QPad MK-50. Ist wie die Func (die angeblich morgen bei ein paar Händlern wieder da sein soll: http://geizhals.de/func-kb-460-a1011822.html), aber ohne Beleuchtung.


----------



## shadie (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das schaut gut aus, lagernd bei Alternate

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der hier aus?
Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire Pro, USB, MX-Red, DE (SGK-4010-GKCR1-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Taugt die was?
Wäre etwas kleiner und somit besser für den Arbeitsplatz.
Die G11 aktuell schaut schon sehr sehr protzig aus


----------



## c137 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kann man auch nehmen, wenn man keine Handballenauflage braucht. Wirklich kleiner (als die Func oder Cherry) ist aber nur eine TKL.


----------



## xFoXx (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo Leute, ich hab mir vor kurzem ne Razer BlackWidow gekauft und wollte mal wissen was ihr so von der haltet


----------



## BenRo (22. September 2014)

Hatte bisher immer gewisse Vorbehalte wegen der Kailh-Switches, aber ein bisschen antippen im PC Laden hat mir gezeigt, dass es sich eigentlich ganz gut darauf tippt. Ob die Switches so lange halten wie Cherry Switches wird sich ja irgendwann zeigen.


----------



## c137 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



xFoXx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich hab mir vor kurzem ne Razer BlackWidow gekauft und wollte mal wissen was ihr so von der haltet


 
Welches Baujahr denn? Und welche Ausführung genau, da gibt's ja auch mehrere.


*Edit: nochmal zu der Matias-Geschichte:*



			
				c137 schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal mit Kanada telefoniert, kurzes Ergebnis:
> 
> PBT-Kappen werden zwar nach und nach eingeführt (die Ergo Pro hat die nur teilweise), könnten aber auch direkt kommen - für 500$ pro Set. MX-Kompatabilität der Alps wird's nicht geben.
> Dafür wären bei 100 Interessenten lineare Schalter möglich bzw. pro Schalterart braucht man mindestens ca. 100 Leute.
> ...





			
				c137 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zum Layout: Wir könnten entweder ein normales TKL haben (wie die Matias Mini) ODER ein innovatives Kompaktlayout mit 100% der Tasten aber Breite einer TKL ODER die TKL-Version dieses Kompaktlayouts.



Bild des Kompaktlayouts: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenRo (24. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist bei den PBT-Kappen eine 0 zu viel? Meine letztes Set Double Shots hat ja unter 60 € gekostet... Oder verstehe ich unter "Set" was falsches?
Preise klingen gut. RGB mit Drehreglern auch. DIP-Schalter brauche ich nicht unbedingt.
Ich bin schwer für ein normales TKL. Das "innovative Kompaktlayout" ist sicher klasse, aber ich bin zu konservativ, mich umzugewöhnen.  
Würde nicht zu viele Optionen anbieten (also verschiedene Switches, klar und Alucase ja/nein, aber wenn mans noch weiter verzweigt, kommt man nie auf die 100 Leute pro Option)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe! Ja, interest check!


----------



## c137 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nein, PBT-Kappen (mit transparenter Legende und für Alps!) liegen tatsächlich bei 500$ Aufpreis (!) pro Tastatur (!) bei 200 Bestellungen (!).
Liegt einfach daran, dass es keine Formen gibt und bisher keiner PBTs für Alps macht.

Ja, also Optionen werden sein:
Layout: ANSI vs ISO (wobei ISO nicht leicht wird; je MOQ 200; kein Preisunterschied)
Switches: Quiet vs Click vs Linear (je MOQ 100; kein Preisunterschied)
Gehäuse: matt-schwarz Polycarbonat vs "silbriges" Aluminium (je MOQ 100; Alu ca. 120-150$ Aufpreis)

Ich hab heute Nacht noch Layoutalternativen bekommen. Werde ich gleich nachreichen 
Aber da muss man sich halt echt auf eine einigen...


----------



## BenRo (24. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ok, das erklärts. Tja, 500$ Aufpreis sind mir persönlich dafür zuviel. Würde einfach mal der Aussage, dass die Qualität der ABS-Kappen höher ist als bei iOne vertrauen.

ISO-Layout, yay. 

Ich bestell mir die Quiet und die Click-Variante der Switches jetzt mal (kosten jeweils nen Euro) zum Testen (vielleicht krieg ich sie ja sogar in meinen Switch Sampler gesteckt  ).

Gibts ne Möglichkeit vom Gehäusematerial Fotos zu bekommen?


----------



## c137 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Project Wraith*

Das Alu kannst du dir vorstellen wie beim iPad 2-4 die Rückseite.
Das matte Polycarbonatgehäuse (also nicht glänzend wie bei der Matias Quiet Pro z.B.) wird voraussichtlich so sein wie bei der Matias Ergo Pro.

Fotos der Schalter: Matias-Schalter (Lineare gibt's ja so noch nicht, wenn man die Blattfeder entfernt bekommt man aber welche - die in der Produktion würden aber vermutlich stärkere Federn in der Mitte haben.)

Hier Bilder für die Layoutvorschläge:
a) Kompaktlayout wie schon oben mal: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das innovative/schöne ist ja, dass man sich nicht so umgewöhnen muss. Außerdem ist's halt was anderes - ästhetisch sind die tiefen Tasten aber nur bedingt.

b) Kompaktlayout mit Fn links verschoben und zweitem Fn rechts: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



c) Kompaktlayout mit Fn nur rechts (finde ich besser, kommt aber bei den ANSI-Leuten angeblich nicht so gut; Aufpreis 25$): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



d) traditionelleres Layout: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnte man natürlich als TKL machen. Was mir da zu denken gibt, sind die Doppelbelegungen von Esc, F1 und F2, das würde ich gerne auf F10-F12 verschieben.


----------



## BenRo (24. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dass F12 nicht bündig mit Backspace abschließt finde ich etwas irritierend. Könnte man nicht zwischen ESC und F1 etwas mehr Platz machen, damit dies der Fall ist?

Das Kompaktlayout ist zwar prinzipiell interessant, aber da ich persönlich z. B. Einfg, Post1, Bild hoch/runter, Entf, Ende, sowie Print Screen relativ häufig brauche, jedoch quasi nie den Ziffernblock, ist für mich eigentlich nur d) als TKL interessant. Falls d) nicht das Rennen macht, fände ich c) (in Full-Size) gut. Gar nicht gefällt mir b)

Multimediatasten brauch ich persönlich gar nicht, stört aber natürlich auch nicht, wenns da ist.


----------



## c137 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wieder mal von CB:


			
				c137 schrieb:
			
		

> Nuum schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



d) als TKL gefällt mir auch am besten.
Verschiebung der Doppelbelegung wird voraussichtlich auch gehen.


----------



## BenRo (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe jetzt jeweils einen einzelnen Matias Quiet Click und Matias Click Switch vor mir liegen und muss sagen, ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht. Klar, ohne Tastenkappen und ohne Tastatur drunter ist der Vergleich schwierig, aber dennoch: Man hat mir vorgeschwärmt, dass die Switches ja sooo toll seien. Sie sind gut, keine Frage, aber ich merke kaum einen Unterschied zu bestimmten Cherry Switches:
Matias Click - fühlt sich für mich exakt an wie ein Cherry MX Blue, Klicklautstärke ist ähnlich, der Klang bei Matias jedoch etwas dumpfer (und sie klicken bei der Ab- und bei der Aufwärtsbewegung, Cherry nur bei der Abwärtsbewegung)
Matias Quiet Click - fühlt sich an wie ein Cherry MX Brown, vielleicht ein bisschen "gleichmäßiger" und klingt wie ein Cherry MX Clear, jedoch deutlich gleichmäßiger (Sprich: Klang ist bei jedem Tastendruck ähnlich, unabhängig von Kraft)

Wie siehst du das?

Das hat jetzt alles nichts mit dem Projekt zu tun, das finde ich nach wie vor cool und bin da auch dabei.


----------



## c137 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Einzelschalter sind zwar nett, aber auf nem Keyboard ist's nochmal anders. Ich finde die Click präziser als Blues und die Quiet sind zwar ähnlich zu Clears, aber leichter und eben zweifach gedämpft.
Eine fette Offenbarung ggü. Cherry MX sind die Alps/Matias jetzt nicht, aber für viele doch der einen Tacken bessere Schalter. (Wie üblich Geschmackssache hoch 10). Das Prinzip mit der Blattfeder sorgt für diese Gleichmäßigkeit (und das Klicken) und für die Relation Auslösepunk-Druckpunkt.

Weil es jedes mal so nervig ist, Dateien hochzuladen: Schau(t) doch die Layoutvorschläge bitte hier an: Project Wraith


----------



## BenRo (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, die Blattfeder ist cool, sehe ich auch schön durch das Switchgehäuse durch. Habe halt mehr erwartet (habe einen Bekannten, der gemeint hat, die Alps seien so wahnsinnig viel besser).

Ganz klar für mich: b. F2 sollte genau über der 2 sitzen, finde ich, deswegen ist das für mich das ideale Layout. 
Übrigens: Wenn wir schon so ein geiles Teil nach eigenen Vorstellungen basteln, dann zahle ich auch meinetwegen 30$ extra, damit Strg nicht übersteht.
Die Analogregler auf gar keinen Fall an der Front! Entweder links, oder rechts oder hinten, ganz egal. Aber wenn ich eine HBA davor lege, sind die da vorne oll.

Edit: Danke, dass du alles hin- und herkopierst, so muss ich mich nicht auf einem weiteren Forum anmelden.


----------



## c137 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also das mit Strg stört mich persönlich nicht. Mein Favorit ist b)
Aber die Position der Drehregler seh ich genauso.


----------



## BenRo (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sag mal, kommt sich die Caps-Lock-Leuchte in der Taste nicht mit dem RGB-Backlight ins Gehege?
Und in welcher Farbe leuchtet der Indikator? Immer grün? Oder in der selben Farbe wie die Hintergrundbeleuchtung der Tasten?


----------



## c137 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der erste Gedanke war: da leuchtet dann nix. Es gibt aber ne Option, dass das Ding dann anders (vermutlich Komplementärfarbe, mal nachhaken) leuchten könnte.


*Edit:*
Habe bei CB den Interest-Check gestartet: [IC] Wraith - beleuchtete Matias-Tastatur (mit Alugehäuse) - ComputerBase Forum
Für Umfragen ist es forenübergreifend leider etwas ungeschickt und ein deutschsprachiger Thread ist genug Arbeit.

Sorry, aber es wäre echt top, wenn du/ihr dich/euch auf CB anmelden könntet dafür. Mitlesen kann man da ja auch so.
Wenn das da erst mal recht gut aussieht, würde ich auf Geekhack ausweiten und vermutlich bei Deskthority nur auf GH verweisen.

*Edit 2:*
Es gibt ein paar neue Layoutvorschläge. Am populärsten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommentare les ich natürlich hier auch totzdem weiter 


*Edit 3:*
Der Interest Check bei Geekhack: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=63266.0
Jetzt zählt's! Dort lesen auch die Leute von Matias mit.


----------



## BenRo (27. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab mich bei CB angemeldet und dort abgestimmt, aber den Thread dort noch nicht komplett gelesen.

Zum Edit 2: YES! Genau so! Ideal!


----------



## c137 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke!

Matias hat auch bestätigt, dass diese Version ohne Zusatzkosten erstellt werden kann.
Aufgrund gewisser Äußerungen auf Geekhack wird nun auch eine nicht-beleuchtete Version in Erwägung gezogen. Außerdem seien sie "nicht dogmatisch" auf exakt 200 Leute fixiert, nur das Interesse müsse halt in ausreichender Zahl da sein.

*Edit:*
Jetzt müsste man sich noch entscheiden, ob F1-above-Q oder F1-above-2, damit's weitergehen kann. Danke für den Input!


*Edit 06.10.2014:*

F1-above-Q liegt momentan glaube ich vorne...



			
				c137 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, zur Info und Diskussion: auf GH gibt's schon Vorschläge zur Platzierung der Fn-Doppelbelegungen:
> 
> 1) Play/pause, vor, zurück auf Esc, F1 und F2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe heute die Leertaste meines MX-Boards geschrottet, wo bekomme ich Ersatz her?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ersatzteile gibt es in der Regel beim Hersteller. Hersteller des MX-Boards ist Cherry, also frag doch mal da an.
Hat denn die Kappe oder der Schalter aufgegeben?


----------



## usopia (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@CannibalCorpse:
also wenn dir Cherry nicht weiterhelfen kann, wird's ganz schwierig. Die Spacetaste der MX-Board ist nämlich kein Standard, weder in der Höhe noch bei den Abständen der Kreuzaufnahmen der Taste.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Cherry sendet mir kostenlosen Ersatz 
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Spinal (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich die Corsair K60 schon gut fand, aber mit den Rubberdom F-Tasten etwas doof fand, wollte ich mir eigentlich die K70 holen. Allerdings war ich mir wegen der roten Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht sicher, da hat mir die K95 viel besser gefallen. Mit der K70 RGB dachte ich dann endlich, die optimale Tastatur gefunden zu haben. Aber das ganze hat natürlich so seine Tücken. Erstmal ein paar Eindrücke in Form von Bildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also so perfekt wie erhofft ist die Tastaur dann leider nicht. Zwei Dinge haben mich am meisten enttäuscht. Das ist einmal die doch recht schwache Beleuchtung. Also sie ist in etwas wie bei einer Logitech G15, aber schwächer als bei meiner Black Widow Ultimate. Besonders wenn man einige Tasten wie WASD in einer anderen Farbe als den Rest beleuchten will sieht das meist nicht so aus wie gewünscht. Aber insgesamt ist das schon in Ordnung und ich finde das eigentlich ein cooles Gimmick.
Aber eine mittelschwere Katastrophe sind meine Erfahrungen mit der Software, es soll wohl aber bald ein Update geben. Die Software ist nicht nur wie an vielen Stellen berichtet recht kompliziert zu bedienen, sie funktioniert schlicht nicht. Sie ist bei mir unter Win 8.1 mehrfach abgestürzt, Profile kann ich nicht wechseln, ich bin ja froh das ich ein funktionierendes Profil habe, bei dem ich die Farbe jetzt so einstellen kann wie ich will.

Der Funktionsumfang der Software sollte nämlich recht hoch sein. In der Tastatur ist schließlich ein kleiner Prozessor drin, der alles mögliche erlaubt, die Software lässt auch jede menge einstellen (zb. das sie eine bestimmte Farbe annimmt und nach X Sekunden wieder zur alten wechselt, finde ich witzig bei Spielen wo man eine bestimmte Zeit Cooldown hat  ). Pulsierende Farben, Wellen usw. bei Youtube gibt es jede Menge Videos dazu. Ich selber habe das noch nicht einstellen können, da wie gesagt, die Software nicht wirklich funktioniert. Auch sollte es möglich sein beim Starten eines bestimmten Programms automatisch ein definiertes Profil zu laden, klappt bei mir aber auch nicht 
Gut, das sollte hoffentlich noch ausgemerzt werden. Übrigens ist die Tastatur nur über die Software steuerbar.

Ansonsten macht die Tastatur einen guten Eindruck, eben wie eine K70. Sieht ordentlich verarbeitet aus, aber meine Filco fühlt sich hochwertiger an. Objektiv betrachtet ist der Preis zu hoch für die Spielerei die diese Tastatur bietet. Aber das Kind in mir hat gesiegt 

bye
Spinal


----------



## oelkanne (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat einer die Coolermaster rapid i oder wie die heist...???


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@Spinal: Ist das die mit den MX-Reds?


----------



## Spinal (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, ich habe die MX Red Version gewählt. Und ich muss sagen, die Software ist immernoch mist, aber die Tastatur gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## BigBubby (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe auf der Arbeit jetzt ja eine Cherry MX 3.0 mit Reds und ich muss sagen die ist ziemlich kratzig. Zu Hause die kleine QPad mit den Blues gleitet sehr viel softer.


----------



## Spinal (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Seltsam, also meine Filco und die Corsair sind beide mit Reds und ich kann da kein Kratzen feststellen :/


----------



## BenRo (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Tritt das Kratzen nur bei bestimmten Tasten auf, oder bei allen?


----------



## BigBubby (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ich kann nicht sagen alle, da nicht geprüft, aber die mehrheit. Es ist jetzt auch nichts extremes und fiel mir nur im vergleich auf, dass die blues in der qpad sauberer gleiten.


----------



## BenRo (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Seltsam. Man kann die Schalter ölen, das wird auch empfohlen, wenn ein einzelner hakt/kratzt/etc. aber wenns die Mehrheit ist, ist das eher ... komisch.
Ist das ne neue Tastatur oder ne Gebrauchte?
Ich hab das MX Board zwar nie mit Reds getestet, aber mein MX Board mit Blues schaltet sehr smooth. Und andere Tastaturen mit MX Reds kamen mir auch ganz "normal" gleitend vor. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Kombi MX Board + MX Reds da eine Ausnahme macht.
Kannst du die Tastatur noch umtauschen? Vielleicht ein Montagsexemplar erwischt.


----------



## Spinal (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe hier noch einen Nachtrag zu meiner Corsair K70 RGB.

Das "Problem", dass die Beleuchtung recht dunkel ist habe ich mal etwas gegoogelt und es sind wohl mehrere Leute unzufrieden. Aber anscheinend handelt es sich dabei lediglich um einen Bug, meine Tastatur erstrahlt gerade gefühlt doppelt so hell wie vorher und sieht einfach affenstark aus.
Der "Trick" ist, im Menü der Software bei der Beleuchtung alle voreingestellten Tasten-Gruppen zu löschen. Scheinbar werden diese Gruppen nicht mit der vollen Helligkeit belegt, da eine Gruppe aber alle Tasten beinhaltet sind wohl auch alle Tasten etwas dunkler.

Ich habe jetzt mal alle Gruppen gelöscht und die Tastatur erstrahlt mindestens so hell wie meine Black Widow. Ich finde die Beleuchtung sogar ein gutes Stück heller, das kann aber auch an der Farbe liegen, das Blau der Black Widow wirkt einfach dunkler als andere Farben.
Einen (hoffentlich nur) Bug habe ich aber noch. Die Beleuchtung der "<" Taste funktioniert gar nicht. Da dieses Problem aber auch offenbar mehrere Leute haben gehe ich erstmal von einem Softwareproblem aus 

Bin gerade echt happy 

bye
Spinal


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

sorry ganz verpennt zu schreiben. Ja ist neue Tastatur. Umtauschen nicht so einfach bei Firmensonderbestellungen. Ich musste schon zwei Leute überreden sie überhaupt zu bekommen und sie läuft trotzdem glatter als eine rubberdom. Mal gucken ob sich das noch einschreibt. aber erst nächsten Monat. Bin momentan in Asien.


----------



## c137 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Übrigens: laut Matias sind jetzt doch 1.25U-Modifiers möglich, d.h. eine Leertaste mit 6.25U passt rein.
Nebenbei bedeutet das auch, dass das PCB Cherry-kompatibel wird.

Update: [IC] Wraith – Matias TKL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich111 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat von euch jemand die Quickfire Pro und/oder kann was zu der Qualität der Keycaps sagen?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist schon bekannt, wann Corsair das Software-Update für die K70 bereitstellt oder wurde das schon aktualisiert?

Noch eine Ergänzung von mir:
Der Postbote hat mir heute auch meine K70 gebracht und voller Ungeduld habe ich die einfach mal ganz fix an die beiden USB Ports meines Lappis angeschlossen (ohne Software). 
Die K70 erstrahlt als Werkseinstellung ziemlich hell in Rot-Weiß (Weiß nur WASD und Pfeiltasten), die Beleuchtung war zumindest heller als die Tastaturbeleuchtung meines Laptops. Gut: Die Software ist wohl nur für die Beleuchtungs-Spielerei notwendig, denn alle wichtigen Tasten (einschließlich laut/leise/Ton-aus und die Windowstastensperre) funktionierten am Laptop auf Anhieb 

Somit kann die K70 also auch mal schnell an einem anderen PC oder Laptop als "Ersatz-Hackbrett" herangezogen werden, ohne dass da erst noch Software installiert werden muss - in solchen Fällen ist ja relativ schnuppe wie das Ding leuchtet ^^


----------



## Neo_One (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo,
auch hier eine kleine Beratungsfrage meinerseits. Ich bin seit längerem am überlegen mir eine Mechanische Tastatur zu zulegen. Mir schwebte lange die Qpad Mk-80 vor. Nun habe ich aber viel schlechtes, aber auch einiges gutes über sie gelesen, könnt ihr sie mir so empfelen ? Alternativen wären, wenn diese nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, wirklich super. Kann bis 150€ kosten, Schwarze Schalter wären mir am liebsten, und Blaue Beleuchtung wäre wirklich schön, wenn auch kein ultimatives Muss, wenn es keine gute Mechanische Tastatur mit blauer LED Beleuchtung gibt. Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was hast du denn schlechtes gehört? Ich habe nur die kleine (MK-60?65?) und kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich bin von einer Zowie Celeritas auf die kleine Qpad gewechselt. Da merkt man im Gesamteindruck schon einen Abstieg (alles etwas weniger massiv). Richtig schlecht ist die Qpad deswegen aber nicht. Es gilt halt mal wieder "you get what you pay for".


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dazu sollte man dann sagen, dass eine QPad im gegenzug etwa doppelt so massiv wie z.B. eine G810 oder wie die von Logitech heißt ist.


----------



## Neo_One (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich habe öfter gelesen das es mit der Handballenauflage Probleme gibt (Gebogen usw.) auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis. Und sonst das mit nicht 100% Ausleuchtung der Tasten, aber das liegt ja wie ich glaube gelesen habe, an den Schaltern. kommt sonst bei etwas mehr geld auch eine Corsair K70 in Frage ? Oder ist der Unterschied zu gering ?

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## NynrosVorlon (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Steel Series G6v2 http://geizhals.de/570909


----------



## wooty1337 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Ozone Strike? Nicht die Pro sondern die normale ohne Backlight?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe mir mal die aktuelle Liste angesehen, aber irgendwie fehlt da die Logitech G710+.

Habe Sie und ist auch eine mechanische Tastatur


----------



## ich111 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn das jemand beantworten könnte


ich111 schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand die Quickfire Pro und/oder kann was zu der Qualität der Keycaps sagen?


----------



## Deathy93 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Neo_One schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch hier eine kleine Beratungsfrage meinerseits. Ich bin seit längerem am überlegen mir eine Mechanische Tastatur zu zulegen. Mir schwebte lange die Qpad Mk-80 vor. Nun habe ich aber viel schlechtes, aber auch einiges gutes über sie gelesen, könnt ihr sie mir so empfelen ?


 
Ich besitze die MK80 seit einigen Monaten.
An sich ist die Tastatur nicht schlecht. 

Mich stören nur folgende Sachen:

Die Handballenauflage ist ein Witz. Die Verarbeitung ist mangelhaft. Ich habe insgesamt 3 Handballenauflage vom Qpad Support bekommen und alle sind schief. Auch die Halterungen der Handballenauflage brechen sehr schnell ab. (Ist mir auch schon passiert)
Zudem gibt es keine Software zur Tastatur, man kann also keine Tasten neu belegen. 
Die Tastatur speichert nicht die Beleuchtung. Ich muss die Tastaturbeleuchtung jedes Mal manuell ausschalten, wenn ich meinen PC ausschalte und wieder manuell einschalten, wenn ich den PC hochfahre. 

Aber die sonstige Verarbeitung ist top und ich bin relativ zufrieden!


----------



## c137 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Für die beiden letzten Punkte wäre die QPad MK-85 zuständig 
Das mit der HBA hab ich leider auch. Ist wohl typisch bei iOne.


----------



## BenRo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Vielleicht komme ich diese Woche endlich dazu, meinen Handballenauflagenvergleich fertig zu schreiben.


----------



## usopia (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe die beiden beleuchteten Qpad MK-80 und MK-85, keinerlei Probleme mit schiefen Handballenauflagen, sind beide kerzengerade. Die Halteklammern sind natürlich nicht dafür gemacht, die Teile ständig an- und abzumontieren. Dafür sind die wohl zu labil, das stimmt.

@Neo_One: die beste beleuchtete Mecha ist für mich momentan die Ducky Shine 3. Die gibt es auch in deiner gewünschten Switch/LED-Farbe. Ich habe die Shine 3 Slim (TKL/Blacks/green LEDs) und bin hochzufrieden. Allerdings wird mit der Ducky dein Budget ziemlich ausgereizt.


----------



## Neo_One (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



usopia schrieb:


> Ich habe die beiden beleuchteten Qpad MK-80 und MK-85, keinerlei Probleme mit schiefen Handballenauflagen, sind beide kerzengerade. Die Halteklammern sind natürlich nicht dafür gemacht, die Teile ständig an- und abzumontieren. Dafür sind die wohl zu labil, das stimmt.
> 
> @Neo_One: die beste beleuchtete Mecha ist für mich momentan die Ducky Shine 3. Die gibt es auch in deiner gewünschten Switch/LED-Farbe. Ich habe die Shine 3 Slim (TKL/Blacks/green LEDs) und bin hochzufrieden. Allerdings wird mit der Ducky dein Budget ziemlich ausgereizt.


 
Vielen Dank für den Link. Die werde ich mir näher anschauen. Leider keine Handballenauflage, aber das ist kein Muss. Das man an der Qpad keine Tasten neubelegen kann, stört mich auch zB. nicht ganz so, da ich das eh nicht mache... Handballen Auflage, wäre schön aber kein Muss. Und wenn die hier etwas mehr kostet aber dazu noch n Stück besser ist... Und zum Buget... Lieber einmal mehr bezahlen als doppelt zu kaufen... Habe ich hinter mir und draus gelernt.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## tripod (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Neo_One schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link. Die werde ich mir näher anschauen. Leider keine Handballenauflage, aber das ist kein Muss. Das man an der Qpad keine Tasten neubelegen kann, stört mich auch zB. nicht ganz so, da ich das eh nicht mache... Handballen Auflage, wäre schön aber kein Muss. Und wenn die hier etwas mehr kostet aber dazu noch n Stück besser ist... Und zum Buget... Lieber einmal mehr bezahlen als doppelt zu kaufen... Habe ich hinter mir und draus gelernt.
> 
> Gruß
> Neo_One



es gibt von ducky schon handballenauflagen(leder oder plexiglas). nur leider sind die momentan wohl leider etwas schwer zu bekommen
und wenn dann im bereich von 40+€

sehr ähnlich zur ducky gibt es auch eine aus leder von filco.

edit
ich hab mir vor monaten in der bucht eine geangelt... könnte mich immer noch in den a*** beissen, dass ich nicht gleich eine aus plexi mitgeordert habe


----------



## BenRo (24. Oktober 2014)

Die Filco HBA ist toll.


----------



## Neo_One (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gott, jetzt bin ich wieder im Zwiespalt zwischen Qpad Mk-80 und Ducky Shine 3... Sehen beide sehr gut, das einzige was ich jetzt gesehen habe an Unterschieden ist der Preis/Handballenauflage/Anschlüsse an der Tastatur und die Beleuchtung der Ducky sieht mir auf Videos besser ausgeleuchtet aus, da bei der Qpad ja ein Kritikpunkt war das die Ziffern nicht ganz ausgeleuchtet werden.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## c137 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das Problem mit schlecht ausgeleuchteten Kappenteilen hast du immer, wenn die Schalter nicht transparent sind (read: nicht Matias oder Cherry MX-RGB).

Und ja, meine Filco-HBA find ich auch toll.


----------



## BigBubby (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

wo wohnst du? Neo


----------



## Neo_One (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> wo wohnst du? Neo


 
In der Nähe von Oldenburg/Bremen

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## BigBubby (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

schade zu weit weg, sonst hätte ich gesagt du darfst mal auf meiner rumklimpern


----------



## Neo_One (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> schade zu weit weg, sonst hätte ich gesagt du darfst mal auf meiner rumklimpern


 
Sehr schade, aber trozdem danke für dieses nette Angebot 

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Dirty_Harry_88 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi,

könnt ihr mir eine beleuchtete (mechanische) Tastatur empfehlen, welche auch für sehr dunkle Räume geeignet ist? Mein Favorit war die K70, welche aber nur 3 Dimmstufen hat und in allen Videos sehr hell aussieht (wohl auch wegen der erhöhten Tasten).

Besitze seit ein paar Monaten die Logitech G502 Proteus Core und wollte sie schon umgehend wieder zurück schicken. Habe aber doch noch in der Software die Möglichkeit gefunden, das beleuchtete Logo zu deaktivieren. VIEL zu hell... geht leider gar nicht. Notfalls werde ich es mit der Gummi K30 oder K40 versuchen.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Dirty_Harry_88 schrieb:


> Besitze seit ein paar Monaten die Logitech G502 Proteus Core und wollte sie schon umgehend wieder zurück schicken. Habe aber doch noch in der Software die Möglichkeit gefunden, das beleuchtete Logo zu deaktivieren. VIEL zu hell... geht leider gar nicht.


Hast du denn auch die aktuelle Gaming-Software drauf (momentan 8.56.109)? Bei der gibt es unten in der Leiste ein Glühlampen-Symbol hinter der sich das Menü "Beleuchtungseinstellungen" verbirgt. Dort kann man u.a. das Logo stufenlos dimmen!
Außerdem installiert die Software automatisch ein Firmware-Update auf die Maus, war zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## Dirty_Harry_88 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wow danke. Die Funktion Update muss man erstmal finden. 

Hatte immer nur bei Firmware auf "Aktualisieren" geklickt. Sweet, jetzt hab ich eine beleuchtete Maus. Fehlt nur noch das passende Keyboard.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## conspiracy (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wo bekommst man aktuell die Ducky Handballenauflage her? Oder was qualitativ vergleichbares?


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. Oktober 2014)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Ozone Strike? Nicht die Pro sondern die normale ohne Backlight?



Ich hab die schon ne ganze Weile. Was möchtest du denn wissen? Schreib mir ne PN, das seh ich eher


----------



## BenRo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey conspiracy,

Die Ducky Handballenauflage hätte ich auch gerne, aber nicht/schwer zu bekommen.
Eine meiner Meinung nach sehr gute Handballenablage ist die von Filco. Sie ist sehr flach, nicht allzu weich. Oben Leder unten Stoff, vernäht. Innere Werte sind eine Stahlplatte, darauf ein Schaumstoff. Es gibt sie in voller Breite oder TKL-Ausführung. Die Rutschfestigkeit könnte besser sein, aber das kann man ja nachträglich optimieren, wenn man möchte. Mich stört ein wenig, dass das Filco-Logo rechts unten in die Auflage eingelassen ist.
Hier zu kaufen:
The Keyboard Company - Product search


----------



## tripod (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BenRo schrieb:


> ...
> Mich stört ein wenig, dass das Filco-Logo rechts unten in die Auflage eingelassen ist.
> ...



stört mich an meiner ducky absolut nicht

habe gerade folgendes gefunden:
Fullsize Leather Wrist Rest by Ducky
und für tkl:
TKL Leather Wrist Rest by Ducky

ansonsten mal "ducky wrist rest" in der bucht als suche speichern und per email informieren lassen


----------



## BenRo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das ist son Ding bei mir, wenn sich das Feeling ändert, wenn ich meine Hand von links nach rechts bewege (eben meist wegen des Logos) ärgere ich mich.

Ja, ich kaufe halt lieber in den EU, einfach deswegen weil mein Zollamt etwas "anstrengend" ist.

Als Suche speichern ist ne gute Idee!


----------



## Stormbreaker17 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich bin zurzeit auch auf der Suche nach einer mechanischen Tastatur mit den Cherry MX-Red switches und blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung sowie Handballenauflage. Bin dabei auf diese hier gestoßen:

Gigabyte Aivia Osmium, MX-Red, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Qpad MK-80 Pro Gaming Keyboard sieht auch gar nicht so schlecht aus, jedoch macht die Handballenauflage einen unsoliden Eindruck, was ja auch schon ein paar mal in diesem Thema erwähnt wurde:

http://geizhals.de/qpad-mk-80-pro-gaming-keyboard-mx-red-a809331.html

Die Ducky Shine Slim wäre eigentlich die optimale Lösung für mich, allerdings sind Handballenauflagen für dieses, wie schon erwähnt, sehr schwierig zu beschaffen :/

Habe so das Gefühl, die Osmium + G502 wäre eine gute Kombination, vor allem farblich


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man muss dazu sagen, dass von der QPad die Handballenauflage nur dann "unsolide" ist, wenn du oft damit unterwegs bist. Wenn die Tastatur maximal über den Schreibtisch bewegt wird, ist das völlig unproblematisch.


----------



## Stormbreaker17 (3. November 2014)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Tasta...o-Tenkeyless-MX-Black-Brown-Red-Blue-1141024/

Die sieht doch mal interessant aus


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ohne numblock und dann 140€?


----------



## Stormbreaker17 (3. November 2014)

Numblock benötige ich sowieso nicht und ich mag das schlichte Design mit der blauen Beleuchtung. Die Qpad und die Osmium hatten zu viele unnötige Extras, und als Perfektionist kann man das nur schwer hinnehmen


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Zum Glück


----------



## Neo_One (3. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nochmal eine Frage: Wie schneidet eig. die K70 RGB ab? Gefällt mir vom Aussehen sehr gut. Und die Ducky Shine 3 gibts soweit ich das gesehen habe nicht mit Numblock und Braunen MX. Habe die immer nur in der Slim Variante mit Browns gesehen.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Stormbreaker17 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

https://geizhals.de/ducky-shine-3-dk9008s3-bdealaab1-a1079871.html

Meinst du diese?


----------



## Neo_One (3. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Stormbreaker17 schrieb:


> https://geizhals.de/ducky-shine-3-dk9008s3-bdealaab1-a1079871.html
> 
> Meinst du diese?


 
Oh danke. Habe ich vorher nicht gefunden... wohl an den falschen Stellen geguckt. Notebocksbilliger ist Seriös ? Wenn ja gibts nach meinem Geburtstag eine von DS3 von dort 

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## JackA (3. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, Notebooksbilliger ist seriös, vergleichbar mit Alternate.
@Stormbreaker17: Wenn du schon so viel ausgeben möchtest, dann kannst du auch gleich auf die K65 RGB warten


----------



## Stormbreaker17 (3. November 2014)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ja, Notebooksbilliger ist seriös, vergleichbar mit Alternate.
> @Stormbreaker17: Wenn du schon so viel ausgeben möchtest, dann kannst du auch gleich auf die K65 RGB warten



Das ist ja mal eine mit Verlaub geile Tastatur, ist denn schon bekannt, wann die zu kaufen ist und wie viel sie kosten wird? Wollte schon immer eine RGB haben aber die waren meist zu teuer


----------



## Neo_One (3. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, es tut mir fast schon leid das ich soviel Frage, aber ich will keine falsch entscheidung treffen und mich über jedes Detail und jede Möglichkeit in betracht ziehen.

Ich war heute bei Mediamarkt und konnte da mal die Logitech G710+ also die Braunen Switches ausprobieren. Und die gefallen mir Vom Feeling sehr gut. Waren auch angenehm leise was aber wahrscheinlich daran liegt das die G710+ gedämmt ist. Nun gibt es ja bei Caseking ein Dämmkit (Also diese Gummiringe) auch in Transparent (Was wohl besser für Beleuchtete Tastaturen ist?). Erzielen diese, wenn jemand so seine Tastatur so gedämmt hat, die gewünschte Wirkung? Ausserdem meinte ein Kumpel der sich mit sowas eig. ganz gut aus kennt das eine solche Dämmung der Tastatur manchmal schaden kann, stimmt das ?

Ich bin gerade zwischen Ducky Shine 3 und Corsair K70 am Überlegen + Das Dämmkit von Caseking. Vorallem da mir die K70 RGB Optisch sehr gefällt und Multicolor LED ist zwar nicht so wichtig, aber aufjedenfall ein Nice to Have. Ausserdem hat sie eine Standartmäßige Handballenauflage und der Rahmen gefällt mir allgemein etwas besser. Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber ich will mal nicht geizen.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## c137 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

In der Logitech G710+ sind bereits O-Ringe verbaut.
Ob die O-Ringe transparent sind oder nicht, macht der Beleuchtung keinen Unterschied. (Siehe auch hier: Der Trick mit den Ringen)

Ja, O-Ringe dämpfen den Aufschlag der Tastenkappen auf die Metallplatte beim Bottom-out und dementsprechend wird die Tastatur auch leiser (wenn man denn die Tasten immer ganz durchdrückt, die Cherrys lösen ja schon auf halbem Weg aus).
Von negativen Effekten ist mir nichts bekannt. Dass es bei manchen Tastaturen Qualitätsprobleme in Form von abbrechenden Keycap-Stems gibt, hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun.

Du musst auch nicht spezielle O-Ringe kaufen, solche von IR-Dichtungstechnik z.B. (oder eben andere ähnliche Produkte für den "Handwerkereinsatz") tun's genauso.
Die Ducky ist qualitativ am besten, die Corsair hat halt das schöne Metallgehäuse (und ist auch in Versionen mit einfarbiger Beleuchtung dann günstiger erhältlich).


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

wird hier noch gesammelt?

Tesoro Colada Evil G3NL 
Cherry MX Brown/Red/Blue/Black

Tesoro Colada Saint G3NL
Cherry MX Brown/Red/Blue/Black

TESORO DURANDAL ESPORT LIMITED EDITION
Cherry MX Red & Black gemischt

Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL LED
Cherry MX Red/Black

Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL LED Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
Cherry MX Brown/Red/Blue/Black

Tesoro Excalibur G7NL LED Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
Cherry Mx Brown/Red/Blue

Tesoro Tizona G2N Elite Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
Cherry Mx Brown/Red/Blue

Tesoro Durandal G1N Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
Cherry Mx Brown/Red/Blue


----------



## Neo_One (4. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



c137 schrieb:


> In der Logitech G710+ sind bereits O-Ringe verbaut.
> Ob die O-Ringe transparent sind oder nicht, macht der Beleuchtung keinen Unterschied. (Siehe auch hier: Der Trick mit den Ringen)
> 
> Ja, O-Ringe dämpfen den Aufschlag der Tastenkappen auf die Metallplatte beim Bottom-out und dementsprechend wird die Tastatur auch leiser (wenn man denn die Tasten immer ganz durchdrückt, die Cherrys lösen ja schon auf halbem Weg aus).
> ...


 
Danke für den Umfangreichen Beitrag! Dann werde ich mich mal noch weiter mit befassen. Aber die K70 sollte von der Quallität auch sehr gut sein und in einer Hohen Klasse mit spielen oder ? Wieviele von den Dichtungsringen bräucht man bei einer Ducky/k70 ? Sind ja eig. so keine Hotkeys dran also wie eine normale Tastatur, so um 135 ?

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## c137 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Corsair ist auch nicht schlecht, keineswegs.

Bei einer normalen Tastatur in ISO-DE brauchst du 105 O-Ringe, da 105 Tasten vorhanden sind. Allerdings werden die Teile ja meist abgewogen, so dass bei einer Bestellung von 105 Stück möglicherweise nur 104 oder 103 drin sein könnten. Also würde ich persönlich vorsichtshalber halt ein paar mehr bestellen.


----------



## Spinal (4. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei der Corsair K70 sollte man allerdings beachten, dass sie eine derzeit noch unausgereifte Software hat und derzeit nur 512 statt der angepriesenen 16,8 Mio. angezeigt werden.
Ansonsten finde ich das Gimmick mit der wechselbaren Beleuchtung klasse. Nach Lust/Laune einfach die Beleuchtung ändern, oder einzelne Tasten dem Spiel anpassen hat schon was nettes 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Neo_One (4. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Bei der Corsair K70 sollte man allerdings beachten, dass sie eine derzeit noch unausgereifte Software hat und derzeit nur 512 statt der angepriesenen 16,8 Mio. angezeigt werden.
> Ansonsten finde ich das Gimmick mit der wechselbaren Beleuchtung klasse. Nach Lust/Laune einfach die Beleuchtung ändern, oder einzelne Tasten dem Spiel anpassen hat schon was nettes
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Ja das finde ich eben auch... Die Software wird ja denke ich noch mit der Zeit ausgereift, hoffe ich mal und "nur" 512 Farben sollten erstmal zu verschmerzen sein 

Dann werde ich wohl die K70 RGB und dann die O-Ringe zum Geburtstag mir gönnen  Momentan ist die RGB ja nicht lieferbar wie es scheint.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wann sollte denn die Variante mit den braunen Schaltern kommen?


----------



## Neo_One (4. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Wann sollte denn die Variante mit den braunen Schaltern kommen?


 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Habe irgendwo 14.11 gelesen...meine ich.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Dedde (13. November 2014)

Mal an die Besitzer von mech Tastaturen. Würdet ihr wieder eine "normale" kaufen? Ist so eine Tastatur wirklich so gut?  Spiele hauptsächlich shooter. Mir würde die vpro v700 gefallen,  fällt aber weg da sie nicht beleuchtet ist


----------



## BigBubby (13. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die mechanischen Tastaturen sind wie Urlaub für die Finger. Also ich würde nur, wenn ich keine andere Wahl habe, wieder auf Rubberdom zurück.


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Auf  Arbeit hab ich eine Rubberdome und in der Uni muss die (zugegebenermaßen ziemlich hochwertige) Laptoptasta reichen. Das geht schon.
Angenehmer ist es aber daheim.


----------



## c137 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Dedde schrieb:


> Mir würde die vpro v700 gefallen,  fällt aber weg da sie nicht beleuchtet ist


 
Warum gerade die?
Mal n bissl her mit Kriterien zum Filtern


----------



## JackA (13. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Denke, dass er auf PCGH darüber gestolpert ist.
Schau dir mal die Func KB-460 als beleuchtete Alternative mit originalen Cherry MX an.


----------



## Dedde (13. November 2014)

Ich habe michetwas schlau gemacht und bin dank dem poster auf der vorigen seite auf die TESORO DURANDAL ESPORT LIMITED EDITION gestoßen. Sowas habe ich gesucht bom aussehen her. Und das review war auch sehr positiv.  Habe sie sofort bestellt.
so, ein fazit nach 1-2 tagen. so eine direkte, schnelle tastatur hatte ich noch nie. macht so richtig spaß damit zu zocken und sieht bombe aus. bereue den relativ teuren kauf nicht.

die 2 bilder scheit es im edit modus nicht anzuzeigen...
http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Tes...Limited_Edition_Test_Review_Exklusiv_-27119-0


----------



## evilass (19. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Heute gibt es bei ZackZack drei Versionen der CM Storm für günstig: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## evilass (19. November 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@Shizophrenic: Danke für die Liste, ich habe Sie im ersten Thread ergänzt.


----------



## TammerID (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe nun nicht alle Seiten gelesen, daher Frage ich einfach so direkt:

Gibt es schon jemanden der die Logitech G910 in der Hand hatte und seine Erfahrung teilen mag?
Meine G19 stirbt eh bald und ich wollte mich schon mal umschauen was der Markt so auf Lager hat.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hast du einfach mal die "In Thread Suche" probiert und dort G910 gesucht? (Hab sie selber nicht in der Hand gehabt, deshalb kein Feedback von mir dazu)


----------



## ich111 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Dedde schrieb:


> Mal an die Besitzer von mech Tastaturen. Würdet ihr wieder eine "normale" kaufen? Ist so eine Tastatur wirklich so gut?  Spiele hauptsächlich shooter. Mir würde die vpro v700 gefallen,  fällt aber weg da sie nicht beleuchtet ist


20 Mio Betätigungen ist nicht gerade viel. Der Hersteller der Schalter scheint nicht so von der Qualität seiner Schalter überzeugt zu sein.



Dedde schrieb:


> Ich habe michetwas schlau gemacht und bin dank dem  poster auf der vorigen seite auf die TESORO DURANDAL ESPORT LIMITED  EDITION gestoßen. Sowas habe ich gesucht bom aussehen her. Und das  review war auch sehr positiv.  Habe sie sofort bestellt.
> so, ein fazit nach 1-2 tagen. so eine direkte, schnelle tastatur hatte  ich noch nie. macht so richtig spaß damit zu zocken und sieht bombe aus.  bereue den relativ teuren kauf nicht.
> 
> die 2 bilder scheit es im edit modus nicht anzuzeigen...
> http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Tes...Limited_Edition_Test_Review_Exklusiv_-27119-0


Die Func scheint eine Durandal in anderem Design zu sein.

Warum werden denn hier immer Lasermäuse gekauft?


----------



## usopia (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ja, Func, Tesoro, Qpad u.a.: werden alle von iOne gefertigt. Ist aber recht gute Qualität zum angemessenen Preis.


----------



## ich111 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Func hat afaik das selbe PCB wie eine Tesoro. iOne ist mir bekannt.

Wer ist eigentlich der OEM der Ducky Zero? Ist das auch Costar?


----------



## Marcel2004 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sagt mal wann gibts denn endlich mal die K95 RGB vorrätig ^^


----------



## JackA (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

In 15 Tagen: klick mich


----------



## Neo_One (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> In 15 Tagen: klick mich



Das dürfte nur eine Schätzung seitens Alternate sein. Die kann vorher kommen, oder der Termin wird wieder verschoben, ein Fixer Termin dürfte das nicht sein.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## BigBubby (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das geben die nur an, damit viele vor Weihnachten noch ordern.


----------



## ich111 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat von euch eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit Chattering gemacht, also Mehrfacheingaben trotz einmaligem Drücken der Taste?


----------



## evilass (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



ich111 schrieb:


> Hat von euch eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit Chattering gemacht, also Mehrfacheingaben trotz einmaligem Drücken der Taste?



Ich hatte das mal mit einer Qpad... allerdings hat sich das nach ein paar Wochen wieder von alleine gelöst. Keine Ahnung was da los war. Es passierte auch nur mit bestimmten Tasten, wie z.B. das "w".


----------



## kester (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Suche eine mechanische Tastatur mit "Ninja Tasten". Die Tastatur sollte möglichst günstig sein aber auch langlebig und von der Qualität gut sein hoffe jemand kann mir
helfen


----------



## usopia (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@kester: falls du mit verkleinertem Layout (man kann zwischen Nummernblock und Mittelblock umschalten) klarkommst, wäre die CM Quickfire TK Stealth sehr empfehlenswert. CM baut allgemein robuste Mechas mit sehr gutem P/L-Verhältnis. Die ist zwar hier nur mit MX-Browns erhältlich aber vielleicht sind das ja die richtigen Switches für dich.
Ich habe die TK mit Beleuchtung, also das "normale" Modell und finde die vor allem zum Zocken sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin. Auch ich suche mir eine mechanische Tastatur da ich recht oft schreibe und ich meine Finger gerne entlasten würde. Das Budget wäre 150€+- 20€. Meine Anforderungen an die Tastatur ist, das sie über MX-Blue Schalter aufweisst, beleuchtet werden kann, vorzugsweise blau und weiss und ähnlich hochwertig wie Das Keyboard aussieht. Nummerblock ist Pflicht!

Jedoch will ich euch nicht die ganze Arbeit überlassen, sondern habe mir paar Modelle ausgesucht.

https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1104218&cmp=673123&cmp=1079855 Ich weiss die Corsair hat rote Hintergrundbeleuchtung, jedoch gefällt sie mir mit der Aluminiumoberschicht am besten, schade hat Corsair nicht eine mit blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung im Sortiment. Die RGB wäre ein Überlegung Wert, aber fällt mit ihrem Preis von 200€ (Schweiz) leider raus. 

Die Ducky Shine, hat nach Reviews und im Forum positives Feedback. Qualitativ höherwertiger als die Corsair, leider verfügt sie nach meinem Wissensstand über keine Handballenauflage und die Tastencaps für WASD ist doch sehr grenzwertig, bei diesem Preisbereich. Die Qpad scheint ein einigermassen gutes Rundumpacket zu liefern, jedoch sind der USB Hub und das Audiointerface überflüssig, qualitativ schneidet sie für mich am schlechtesten ab.

Ergänzungen und Fragen zur Nutzung sind gerne erlaubt, da ich sicher mit mehr Informationen euch helfen kann, so dass ich am Schluss mit einem Lächeln in die Tasten hauen kann 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## c137 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schon mal Schalter probegetippt?

Corsair hat auch welche mit blauen LEDs.
Tjoa, in der Schweiz ist vieles teurer. Auch die Löhne/Gehälter sind höher 

Handballenauflage (HBA) kann man auch extra erwerben - in verschiedenen Preisklassen und Materialien, z.B. Leder bei Ducky selbst. Die beleuchteten Kappen (coated & lasered) sind alle ca. qualitativ gleichauf.
Klar, eine QPad oder Func ist von iOne und kann es mit einer Filco, DAS oder Ducky qualitativ nicht aufnehmen. P/L ist jedoch gut.

Schon mal bei CoolerMaster umgeschaut? Die Rapid-i fällt mir da spontan ein.


----------



## Spinal (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hoffe das wird jetzt kein nutzloser Kommentar, aber wenn die Corsair RGB alle deine Anforderungen perfekt erfüllt (Optik, Schlater, Beleuchtung) dann würde ich mir überlegen 30€ mehr zu sparen. Alles andere wäre ein (für mich) zu teurer Kompromiss, wenn du wirklich eh schon um 150€ ausgibst.
Btw. bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man mit einer mechanischen Tastatur die Hände wirklich entlastet, vermutlich wird eine Handballenauflage und eine ergonomische Sitzposition, wenn nicht schon vorhanden, mehr helfen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Schon mal Schalter probegetippt? Corsair hat auch welche mit blauen LEDs. Tjoa, in der Schweiz ist vieles teurer. Auch die Löhne/Gehälter sind höher



Ja auf der Homepage von Corsair gibt es eine! Mit blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung, akzeptablen Preisen und falschen MX Cherry Schaltern, ach wie ich mich doch freue. MX-Reds, rote mit blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung für den Spieler der ein ruhiges Blau und kein agressives Rot haben will  Frust beiseite, danke für den Tipp mit der Rapid-i, wusste gar nicht das Cooler Master auch mechanische Tastaturen im Sortiment haben. Leider besitzt der kein Nummerblock, schade aber danke.



> Ich hoffe das wird jetzt kein nutzloser Kommentar, aber wenn die Corsair RGB alle deine Anforderungen perfekt erfüllt (Optik, Schlater, Beleuchtung) dann würde ich mir überlegen 30€ mehr zu sparen. Alles andere wäre ein (für mich) zu teurer Kompromiss, wenn du wirklich eh schon um 150€ ausgibst.
> Btw. bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man mit einer mechanischen Tastatur die Hände wirklich entlastet, vermutlich wird eine Handballenauflage und eine ergonomische Sitzposition, wenn nicht schon vorhanden, mehr helfen.



Keinesfalls, dein Kommentar bewirkt eher das Gegenteil, das ist bei den meisten gleich. Das was einem wirklich gefällt, ist meistens ausser Reichweite. Dann werde ich mal abwarten und hoffen, das mein Händler der Wahl eine Verkaufsaktion anbietet. 

@Topic Hättet ihr weitere Modelle die blau, weiss oder RGB gesteuert sind und qualitativ an das DAS Keyboard, K70 und Ducky heranreichen? 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## c137 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also zwischen Ducky und Corsair ist schon ein Unterschied 

Ach ja, stimmt, du  wolltest ja explizit keine TKL. Blöd nur dass CM sonst nix mit weißem Backlight hat.

RGB gibt es nur die BlackWidow Chroma, die qualitativ minderwertige Tesoro Lobera Supreme (immer nur 1 Farbe gleichzeitig) und eben die Corsair K70. OK, noch die Logitech G910 - aber zu der kann ich nicht mehr sagen...
Die QPad MK-80 ist von iOne. Qualitativ absolut in Ordnung, aber halt keine Ducky/Filco/etc., eben Niveau Func.
Und warum nochmal darf es keine Ducky Shine 3 oder 4 mit extra HBA sein?^^


----------



## usopia (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. 
Mit einer Ducky fährst du derzeit mMn. am besten, wenn es nicht unbedingt eine RGB sein muß.

Hier hat jemand Bilder seiner G910 eingestellt. Die verschiedenen Tasten-Farben werden dort eigentlich sehr schön abgebildet. Die WASD- und Pfeiltasten erinnern mich irgendwie an etwas.  An diese Weltraum-Monster in alten Spielautomaten, hab vergessen wie das Spiel heist...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Also zwischen Ducky und Corsair ist schon ein Unterschied



Sind es Welten zwischen der Qualität? Die Ducky hatte ich noch nie gesehen, ausser halt in Reviews und Videos. Sie bietet alles aber leider immer falsch. SKL mit Weiss und Blau ist eigentlich akzeptabel, aber der Nummernblock fehlt. Die normale 3 verfügt über MX-Blue Schaltern mit meinen bevorzugten Farben - Ducky Shine 3: Ducky Shine 3, LEDs blau, MX-Blue, USB, DE (DK9008S3-CDEALAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und mit weisser Hintergrundbeleuchtung Geizhals Deutschland 

Zur Ducky 4, die ist dafür das sie jetzt blau und rot als Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat, ein bisschen zu teuer und HBA ist nicht mal dabei. Nebenbei, was für solche empfehlst du bei Ducky? Die sind doch normalerweise aus Plastik, bei höherwertigen aus Aluminum und Leder, das letztere ist eher ein No-go. Muss doch meine Hand nicht noch mehr aufheizen 

Das heisst am Schluss kommt es zum Qpad MK-80, hätte lieber die MK-70, aber auch hier nur MX-Reds, für gutes P/L Verhältnis, Corsair K70 RGB, wenn ich alles haben will und Ducky Shine 3 wenn ich das beste in Qualität haben will, teuerer als gedacht, aber so etwas macht man einmal im Leben oder zweimal...



> Hier hat jemand Bilder seiner G910 eingestellt. Die verschiedenen Tasten-Farben werden dort eigentlich sehr schön abgebildet. Die WASD- und Pfeiltasten erinnern mich irgendwie an etwas. An diese Weltraum-Monster in alten Spielautomaten, hab vergessen wie das Spiel heist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiss welches Spiel! Dort wo du erst die kleinen Schiffe abknallst und später das Mutterschiff unter Beschuss nimmst, ach was für Zeiten 

Guss Patrick


----------



## c137 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ducky ist wirklich hochwertig verarbeitet. Corsair ist nicht schlecht, ganz und gar nicht. Da hat man auch bei Mechas über 120€ schon viel schlechteres gesehen 
Arbeitest du dich durch verschiedene Mechas durch, wirst was merken. Hast du nur die eine, kannst du mit beiden perfekt glücklich werden.

HBA, tja. Acryl, Holz, Leder,... je nach persönlichem Gusto. Musst du selbst wissen.
Viele sind mit dem Kunstlederteil von Aliexpress super zufrieden. Ich mit meiner zugegebenermaßen teuren Filco-Leder-HBA auch - und das ohne Schwitzen. Ducky bietet auch was eigenes aus Leder an und eben was aus Acryl. Selber bauen ist natürlich auch möglich.

Also: gefällt dir die Corsair K70 RGB eigentlich doch besser, dann nimm die. Einen Fehler machst du mit der auch nicht.


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ducky baut mitunter die hochwertigsten Mecha's... Auch wenn sie aus Plastik sind, ist das Teil nicht schlecht.
Die Ducky Shine 3 würde es auch als normales Layout mit Blues in Blau oder Weiß geben...


----------



## BigBubby (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kunststoff


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie reinigt man denn am besten klebrige Schalter? Hab vor ein paar Wochen Cola drübergekippt und seitdem ist der Nummernblock praktisch unbenutzbar...


----------



## divadvo (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo! Ich suche eine mechanische Tastatur bis 120-130 Euro. Ich programmiere hauptsächlich, spiele aber auch meistens Shooter. Das Äußere ist mir eigentlich egal. Sie soll mehrere Jahre im Betrieb sein.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@Derp
Alle kappen ab und die Kappen z.b. in die spülmaschine
und für die Zukunft: Keine zuckerhaltigen Getränke am PC (dazu zählt auch Bier, Malzbier, Kaffee mit Zucker etc)


----------



## c137 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



divadvo schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich suche eine mechanische Tastatur bis 120-130 Euro. Ich programmiere hauptsächlich, spiele aber auch meistens Shooter. Das Äußere ist mir eigentlich egal. Sie soll mehrere Jahre im Betrieb sein.



Schon mal Schalter ausprobiert?
Entgegen der anscheinend landläufig grassierenden Meinung kann man nämlich nicht schließen z.B. "Shooter --> MX Reds".  Der persönliche Geschmack, das eigene Gefühl in den Fingern, alles Präferenzsache.

Schau dir mal das Cherry MX-Board 3.0 an, das ist der günstige Einstieg schlechthin.
Top-Qualität hat man bei Filco Majestouch 2.

Willst du Beleuchtung? Eine Handballenauflage? Nummernblock?


Hier noch eine Leseempfehlung (der Artikel im Speziellen, aber auch allgemein der Blog): Mecha-Blog.de: Hilfe, ich brauch ne Tastatur! – oder: die Kaufberatung, ein Kommentar


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> @Derp
> Alle kappen ab und die Kappen z.b. in die spülmaschine
> und für die Zukunft: Keine zuckerhaltigen Getränke am PC (dazu zählt auch Bier, Malzbier, Kaffee mit Zucker etc)



Die Kappen sind schon längst sauber, aber hab doch eh extra Schalter dazugeschrieben


----------



## Joker_54 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Die Kappen sind schon längst sauber, aber hab doch eh extra Schalter dazugeschrieben



Du könntest es mal mit Reinigungsalkohol versuchen, danach lange trocknen lassen. Damit hab ich mal eine Maus geputzt, die Schokolade zwischen der Taste hatte.


----------



## usopia (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ja, mit Isopropanol bekommt man klebrige Switches wieder hin. Ist auch nicht teuer und bekommst du in der Apotheke oder auch bei ebay etc. Vorher mußt du natürlich das PCB ausbauen und nur dieses in Isoprop reinigen.
 Schau mal hier, wie das ein User gemacht hat. Etwas weiter unten schreibt er auch, daß alles wieder funktioniert.


----------



## heartcell (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

kann mir jemand helfen? 
ich suche eine tastatur mit braunen schaltern, beleuchtung, makrotasten, usb 3.0 hub und anschluß fürs headset (kein muß, wär aber schön).
die meißten sind nicht lieferbar. hatte das problem schon hier gepostet, aber noch keine antwort erhalten.
CM storm mecha oder die corsair k95 rgb sind mir ein begriff. welche gibt es noch (die lieferbar sind)?


----------



## Joker_54 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hätte jetzt mal die normale K95 ohne RGB vorgeschlagen, die ist die Selbe.
Bei Mechas hat man immer recht lange Lieferpausen, das ist noch so ein kleines Problem - Mechas sind eben (noch) nicht Mainstream


----------



## heartcell (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

jupp aber wie lange muß man noch warten bis die lieferbar ist?
sollte eigentlich mein weihnachtsgeschenk werden


----------



## Joker_54 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine Glaskugel ist momentan in Reperatur, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Du könntest aber den Support von Onlineshops anschreiben, die könnten was näheres wissen.

EDIT: Die K95 ohne RGB soll ab dem 12.2 wieder lieferbar sein, die Zeiten sind meistens aber mehr als variabel


----------



## heartcell (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

schade, das mit deiner glaskugel, aber trotzdem danke für den tipp^^


----------



## BigBubby (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn du auf physische makrotasten verzichten kannst und usb2.0 ausreichend ist, wären da die grossen qpads mit browns lieferbar.


----------



## evilass (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und hier wieder ein Grund mehr die Tastatur im März zu wechseln? CES: Tastatur mit besonders geringer Latenz | heise online


----------



## usopia (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...jap, und Qpad bringt nun auch die MK-90 RGB raus. Allerdings mit Kailh-Switches und leider nicht mit Cherrys. Es tut sich offenbar so einiges in den kommenden Monaten.


----------



## heartcell (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

also die makrotasten sollten schon physisch da sein, und USB 3.0 wär toll, da ich 3 usb-sticks(usb 3.0) habe.


----------



## usopia (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich kenne jetzt nur die Gigabyte Osmium mit USB 3.0, paar Makrotasten hat die auch aber ist wohl kaum noch lieferbar. Evtl. findet man die bei ebay oder so. Ich will meine Osmium zwar verkaufen aber die hat Reds. 

Kann allerdings sein, daß es da noch was gibt mit deinen Anforderungen. Irgendwo habe ich kürzlich was gelesen vonwegen Mecha mit USB 3.0, kann aber auch sein, daß das erstmal nur eine Ankündigung war, k.A.


----------



## heartcell (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich lese in der letzten zeit auch nur über ankündigungen. ich steck die usb-sticks einfach wo anders rein.
hab lang genug gewartet, hab mir gestern abend die Corsair Vengeance K70 bestellt. 
fertsch^^


----------



## Kittizack (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Moin Leute!
Ich suche eine mechanische Tastatur, die eine grüne Beleuchtung hat und ein dt. Layout! Fand via Suche nichts... :/


----------



## c137 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ducky Shine 3 gab's mal mit grünen LEDs. Und natürlich die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate.
Sonst kann natürlich jede RGB auch grün darstellen, z.B. die Corsair K70 RGB.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hier noch eine mit RGB Steelseries Apex M800: Mechanische Tastatur mit flachen Tasten vorgestellt


----------



## c137 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat eine neue Art von Kailh-Schaltern drin (da würde ich persönlich die erprobten MX vorziehen) und ist noch nicht erhältlich.
In die Kategorie "nicht erhältlich" fällt auch die QPad MK-90 mit RGB-Beleuchtung.

Erhältlich hingegen wäre auch die BlackWidow Ultimate Chroma, aber da grün gewünscht ist, täte es hier auch die normale Ultimate.


----------



## usopia (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Kittizack schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Ich suche eine mechanische Tastatur, die eine grüne Beleuchtung hat und ein dt. Layout! Fand via Suche nichts... :/


Ich habe auch die Ducky Shine 3 im TKL Format und grüner Beleuchtung. Es gibt sie mit diversen MX-Schaltern und natürlich auch in Fullsize. Die LEDs erstrahlen wirklich in einem sehr schönen, satten Grün (die meisten Abbildungen zeigen das leider nicht korrekt) im Gegensatz z.B. zur Razer BW, die eher hellgrün beleuchtet ist.
Klar, Ducky ist nicht der günstigste Anbieter von Mechas aber mit Sicherheit gehören deren Tastaturen zu den hochwertigsten, die man kaufen kann. Lohnt sich mMn.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



usopia schrieb:


> ...jap, und Qpad bringt nun auch die MK-90 RGB raus. Allerdings mit Kailh-Switches und leider nicht mit Cherrys. Es tut sich offenbar so einiges in den kommenden Monaten.



Laut PCGH und HWLuxx kommt die mit MX und nicht mit Kailh.


----------



## c137 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und laut Computerbase mit Kailh. Wenn sie mit Cherry-Schaltern kommen würde, würden sie das auch so explizit bewerben 
Außerdem gibt es einen recht eindeutigen FB-Post von QPad.

Hingegen Roccat wird Cherry-MX-RGB-Schalter verwenden - allerdings erst in der zweiten Hälfte von 2015, weil erst dann der Exklusivvertrag von Cherry mit Corsair ausläuft.


----------



## S754 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo, habe mal eine Frage an die Mecha-Spezialisten hier: Wieso gibt es eigentlich kaum Tastaturen mit MX Clears?


----------



## BigBubby (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wozu brauchen wir clears?


----------



## Joker_54 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



S754 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mal eine Frage an die Mecha-Spezialisten hier: Wieso gibt es eigentlich kaum Tastaturen mit MX Clears?



Weil keiner sie haben will.


----------



## S754 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Weil keiner sie haben will.



Das glaube ich nicht. Mir gefallen die MX Clears mit Abstand am besten. Habe die einzige hier erhältliche Tastatur mit MX Clears und würde mich über eine neue Tastatur mit etwas mehr "Komfort" freuen.


----------



## Joker_54 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



S754 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Mir gefallen die MX Clears mit Abstand am besten. Habe die einzige hier erhältliche Tastatur mit MX Clears und würde mich über eine neue Tastatur mit etwas mehr "Komfort" freuen.




Mechanische Tastaturen sind eben Nieschenprodukte, momentan hauptsächlich für 'Gamer'. Gerade bei Spielen ist halt meistens ein niedriger Druckpunkt angenehm, deswegen werden inzwischen fast alle Tastaturen ausschließlich mit MX-Blue, Red und Brows ausgestattet. Blacks und Clears sieht man kaum noch.

Wer die anderen haben will, muss eben bei Filco, Das Keyboard, Ducky und Co nachschauen gehen. Für die großen Mecha-Hersteller lohnt sich soetwas eben nicht.


----------



## S754 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt es Shops, wo ich Tastaturen mit MX Clears importieren kann(außer Ebay)?


----------



## Joker_54 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt sogar eine:
Cherry G80 (LQCDE sind Clears)

Ansonsten noch ein paar Ducky's mit MX-Green, die würden halt klicken.


----------



## usopia (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...sooo unbeliebt sind Clears gar nicht mal. Zumindest nicht bei den Freaks, die sie aber meist in Ergo-Clears umbauen. 
Hier meine Ducky G2Pro Black Mamba mit Clears und PBT-Caps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...gekauft für 99,- im Rahmen eines kleinen Groupbuys bei Teraset/Schweden. Die haben momentan aber auch nix mit Clears, zumindest nicht in ISO-De, hab sonst nicht weiter nachgeschaut.


----------



## Kittizack (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, ich bin es nochmal und bin hin und her gerissen zwischen der Corsair K70 und BlackWidow Chroma. Habe mich entschieden doch eine RGB zu nehmen... Wie dem auch sei.

Eigentlich war ich mir sicher, dass ich die Razer nehme, aber irgendwie schrecken mich die Meinungen etwas davon ab, weil ja viele sagen, dass die Verarbeitung nicht toll sein soll. Ich will ja nicht nach 2 Jahren mir schon eine Neue kaufen wollen... Deswegen viel mein Blick dann auf die K70, die leider ja ein ganzes Stück teurer ist. Doch so lang sie von der Preisleistung stimmt, kann ich es verkraften. Technischgesehen habe ich mich ebenso erkundigt, fand aber keine Angaben, die mich doch sehr interessieren, deswegen geht meine Frage an alle Corsair-Besitzer:

Bei der Razer-Software kann man Profile gestalten, die sich automatisch bei Programm-/Spielstart unswitchen. Das ist zwar nur eine Spielerei, aber ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn die K70 es ebenso können würde.

Wie viele Profile kann man gestalten?

Es geht mir nicht darum, wie kompliziert die Software ist (man blickt da früher oder später eh durch), es geht mir eher um den Umfang aka Schnick-Schnack.

Ist die Helligkeit der LEDs manuell einstellbar?

Gibt es weitere Unterschiede zwischen der K70 und K95 außer den Macros? Ich bin leicht enttäuscht, dass die nicht wie Razer ne kleine Leiste haben. So einen Block werde ich nicht wirklich benutzen...

Ansonsten überzeugt mich bei der K75 der Bereich für die Handballen. Ich nutze zurzeit die Razer Arctosa und finde es einfach angenehmer.

So, das wars.
Um ehrlich zu sein: Des Geldes wegen wäre die Razer cooler, aber ich habe Angst, dass sie mir nach ner Zeit auseinander fallen könnte.
Ach, und bitte keine Razer-Hater-Antworten. Das wäre nicht objektiv und nicht hilfreich. 

EDIT: Und wichtig! Was sind das für verschiedene Versionen? CH-(lange Nummer)?


----------



## Spinal (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Mechanische Tastaturen sind eben Nieschenprodukte, momentan hauptsächlich für 'Gamer'. Gerade bei Spielen ist halt meistens ein niedriger Druckpunkt angenehm, deswegen werden inzwischen fast alle Tastaturen ausschließlich mit MX-Blue, Red und Brows ausgestattet. Blacks und Clears sieht man kaum noch.
> 
> Wer die anderen haben will, muss eben bei Filco, Das Keyboard, Ducky und Co nachschauen gehen. Für die großen Mecha-Hersteller lohnt sich soetwas eben nicht.



Hmmm, der Beitrag verwirrt mich etwas. Was meinst du mit niedrigen Druckpunkt? Die benötigte Kraft?

Btw. Finde es persönlich eh total lächerlich mit welchen Werbeparolen die Hersteller die sogenannten "Gamer" ködern wollen (man hat das Gefühl, es wird nur auf 12 - 14 Jährige abgezielt).



Kittizack schrieb:


> So, ich bin es nochmal und bin hin und her gerissen zwischen der Corsair K70 und BlackWidow Chroma. Habe mich entschieden doch eine RGB zu nehmen... Wie dem auch sei.
> 
> Eigentlich war ich mir sicher, dass ich die Razer nehme, aber irgendwie schrecken mich die Meinungen etwas davon ab, weil ja viele sagen, dass die Verarbeitung nicht toll sein soll. Ich will ja nicht nach 2 Jahren mir schon eine Neue kaufen wollen... Deswegen viel mein Blick dann auf die K70, die leider ja ein ganzes Stück teurer ist. Doch so lang sie von der Preisleistung stimmt, kann ich es verkraften. Technischgesehen habe ich mich ebenso erkundigt, fand aber keine Angaben, die mich doch sehr interessieren, deswegen geht meine Frage an alle Corsair-Besitzer:
> 
> ...



Also ich habe eine Corsair K70 RGB und finde die sehr gut. Bei der Razor Chroma scheinen die Farben (laut den Tests die ich gesehene habe) etwas heller und kräftiger zu leuchten. Fall das Feature also sehr wichtig ist könnte das ein Entscheidungskriterium sein. Die Software ist sehr vielfältig, aber funktioniert in meinen Augen nicht so toll. Man kann Profile mit bestimmten Programmen verknüpfen, hat bei mir bisher aber nicht funktioniert (habe mich aber auch noch nicht viel damit beschäftigt). Also von der Software sollte die Corsair vielseitiger sein. Es gibt auch schon viele Profile zum Download von Usern die beeindruckende Spielerei sind (zb. der bekannte Regenbogen).

Die Helligkeit ist auch einstellbar, es gibt sogar einen Knopf auf der Tastatur dafür. Allerdings sind die Abstufungen deutlich sichtbar, also einen schönen Dimm-effekt gibt es eher weniger. Da gab es auch mal Diskussion, dass der verwendetet Controller zur Ansteuerung der LEDs nicht das kann, was die Verpackung verspricht, nämlich 16,7 Mio. Farben darstellen (sondern nur 512) und das abgestufte Dimmen ließe sich damit auch erklären. Das soll aber mit einem Update behoben werden. Ich finde es zwar schade, aber es stört mich nicht, ich "dimme" die Tastatur ja nicht.

Ob es weitere Unterschiede zur K95 gibt weiß ich nicht vermute aber, das ist der einzigen Unterschied.

Das die Razer auseinanderfällt halte ich für sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich. In meinen Augen sind die Qualitätsdiskussionen eher den hohen Preisen geschuldet. Eine Tastatur für über 100 Euro sollte sauber verarbeitet sein, so aussehen und sich auch so anfühlen. Auseinanderfallen tut auch eine 5 Euro Tastatur in der Regel nicht. Das die Schalter 20 Mio und mehr Anschläge abkönnen mag nett sein, aber in 20 Jahren werde ich meine Tastatur sicher nicht mehr nutzen und eins haben die meisten Tastaturen eh gemein, die Tastenkappen sind fast immer minderwertig und gehen sicher als erstes kaputt (kann man natürlich neue ordern). Allerdings habe ich tatsächlich etwas mehr Vertrauen in die Haltbarkeit der Cherry MX Schalter als den Kalilh (oder wie die heißen) der Razer Variante.
Ich habe auch eine Razor Black Widow Ultimate und die Verarbeitung geht für mich völlig in Ordnung. Aber meine ist schon was älter und hat Cherry MX Blue Switches. Vielleicht hat sich ja da was geändert, auch wenn damals auch schon über schlechte Qualität "geredet" wurde. Aber ich denke, da muss man sich keine Sorgen machen.

Unterm Strich würde ich persönlich die Corsair empfehlen, aber das ist ja klar, sonst hätte ich ja auch die Razer genommen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Kittizack (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke für die Antwort!

Wäre jetzt einfach nur gut zu wissen, ob die Profile automatisch wechseln, wenn man Spiele startet... wenn ja, dann liege ich bei 100% bei Corsair. 

Edit: http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Cors...s/keyboards/Vengeance-K70-RGB-User-Manual.pdf
Seite 10 - ich bin glücklich. Und Katsching - das Ding wird gekauft.


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Hmmm, der Beitrag verwirrt mich etwas. Was meinst du mit niedrigen Druckpunkt? Die benötigte Kraft?
> 
> Btw. Finde es persönlich eh total lächerlich mit welchen Werbeparolen die Hersteller die sogenannten "Gamer" ködern wollen (man hat das Gefühl, es wird nur auf 12 - 14 Jährige abgezielt).


Sowas wie besonders niedrige Latenzen durch vergoldete Anschlüsse 
Ist immer mein Lieblingsbeispiel...


----------



## usopia (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Kittizack schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Wäre jetzt einfach nur gut zu wissen, ob die Profile automatisch wechseln, wenn man Spiele startet... wenn ja, dann liege ich bei 100% bei Corsair.
> 
> ...


...allerdings - und Spinal hat das schon angedeutet - ist die Corsair-Software noch völlig buggy und die haben es seit Monaten nicht hinbekommen, daran was zu ändern. Bei den meisten usern funktioniert es noch nichtmal, die LED-Farbe zu ändern, die bleibt beharrlich auf rot. Ob dein gewünschtes Feature also auf Anhieb funktionieren wird, steht in den Sternen.
Trotzdem sollte man von einem Hersteller wie Corsair erwarten, daß sie ihren Treiber früher oder später auf die Reihe bekommen. Ich möchte dir deine RGB jetzt auch nicht madig machen sondern nur den Stand der Dinge aufzeigen.


----------



## Kittizack (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich bedanke mich auch sehr dafür, aber hey. Vielleicht klappt das auch bei mir? Wer weiß. :>


----------



## S754 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Gibt sogar eine:
> Cherry G80 (LQCDE sind Clears)
> 
> Ansonsten noch ein paar Ducky's mit MX-Green, die würden halt klicken.



Die Tastatur habe ich ja. Klicken brauche ich eigentlich nicht, da die Tastatur beim Schreiben schon sehr laut ist und fast wie eine Schreibmaschine klingt.


----------



## divadvo (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

1. Wie viel willst du ausgeben?
150€ 

2. Kannst du blind mit 10 Fingern tippen?
Ja

3. Benötigst du einen Ziffernblock? (ja unbedingt / nein der stört mich eher / egal andere Kriterien sind mir wichtiger)
Ja

4. Welche Lautstärke präferierst du?
Ich will es klicken hören

5. Was wird gespielt? 
Programmieren, Shooter

6. Tastaturen nutzen sich ab. Das ist für dich...
Soll lange halten

7. Kommt ein Import (z. B. aus den USA) für dich in Frage?
Nein

8. Ausstattung
Beleuchtung wäre gut

9. Sonstiges was dir wichtig ist (Minimale Kabellänge / Gewicht bzw. Mobilität / Tastaturlayout (Deutsch/Schweiz/...) / Konfiguration per Software / Dein Betriebssystem (Windows/Linux/Mac/...) / Optische Gesichtspunkte ...)
soll nicht "kindisch" aussehen


Es wird meine erste mechanische Tastatur sein.
K70 und MX Blues haben mir gefallen.
Gibt es alternativen?


----------



## usopia (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@divadvo:
günstigere Alternativen wären z.B. die Func KB-460, CM Trigger Z oder die CM Quickfire XT. Von der Qualität her liegen die alle etwa auf gleichem Niveau.
Erwas höherwertig wäre z.B die Ducky Shine 3, die gibt es in verschiedenen LED-Farben und Switches.


----------



## Kittizack (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe die Corsair K70 RGB seit Samstag und wow, ich bin schlichtweg begeistert! Das Tippgefühl ist so angenehm – die Browns waren die besseren, meiner Meinung nach. Reds haben für mich nicht den nötigen Widerstand.
Wie dem auch sei: Das mit den Profilen ist auch kein Problem, sowie das Bedienen der Software. Nach ca. einer Stunde hatte ich eine grobe Ahnung, wie der Hase läuft und sogar Effektemachen war ein Klacks.
Zudem muss ich sagen, dass die Software doch ab und zu buggt und mir weis macht, dass kein Gerät angeschlossen sei, obwohl die LEDs leuchten. Aber gut, ab- und anstöpseln und es läuft. Hoffentlich beheben die es irgendwann... 

Aber ansonsten TOP!


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

K70 oder K70RGB


----------



## Kittizack (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

K70 RGB, sorry! ;D


----------



## tschirpi (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich nutze eine CMstorm Quickfire Ultimate, hatte sie mir damals gekauft da ich bis dato eine 10€ Logitech Tastatur (die zweifelsohne ihren Zweck MEHR als erfüllt hat ) hatte, die Tasten aber schon fast von alleine abgefallen sind.

Bin soweit echt begeistert, aber für so einen Preis hat man ja auch ganz andere Erwartungen. Verarbeitungs- und Bedienungstechnisch bin ich jedenfalls überzeugt und würde denke ich wieder zuschlagen. Allerdings muss diese erstmal noch einige viele Jahre ihren Dienst tun!


----------



## S0ckel (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Tastertur und dabei bin ich auf die Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Chroma Stealth gekommen, das Problem ist nur, wo bekomme ich diese Tastertur? Würde mich freuen,  wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi hab auch eine Frage. 

Hab mir vor einem Monat eine logitech g510 mit cherry blue gekauft. 

Jetzt findet man im Netz aber keine Tests oder Erfahrungsberichte dazu. 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie die Erfahrungen anderer sind.

Ich habe leider kein Vergleich,  da es meine erste mecha ist.

Kann nur sagen das ich zufrieden bin.
Schalter sind genau zu bedienen mit einer guten haptik und Feedback. 
Natürlich sehr laut aber das ist für mich nebensächlich. 

Jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## BigBubby (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Seit wann gibts die G510 mit Cherry MX Blues? Ich dachte die hat immer MX Brown


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

das wäre die G510+ mit browns

Die G510 ist mit cherry blues und ich glaube relativ neu


----------



## c137 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du meinst die G*7*10 (relativ neu, MX Blues) und G*7*10+ (MX Browns, O-Ringe).
Die G510 ist ne Rubberdome.


----------



## usopia (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



S0ckel schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Tastertur und dabei bin ich auf die Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Chroma Stealth gekommen, das Problem ist nur, wo bekomme ich diese Tastertur? Würde mich freuen,  wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...


Die "Stealth"-Version mit Razer Orange-Schaltern gibt es nicht im De-Layout, nur die "normale" Chroma mit Razer Green-Switches. Evtl. hast du deswegen nichts gefunden. Ob die Stealth hier in D im US-Ansi-Layout schon erhältlich ist, kann ich dir momentan leider auch nicht sagen.

* ...habe gerade gesehen, daß auch die US-Version der Stealth noch nicht erhältlich ist. Es gibt bis jetzt also hierzulande nur die klicky BW Chroma zu kaufen.


----------



## Xracmoth (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi

Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe bei einer Mecha:

Die Corsair K70 gefällt mir recht gut, die Handballenauflage ist aber leider zu kurz und in der Schweiz kostet sie 165 Euro 
Eine Handballenauflage wäre schon nicht schlecht, leider habe ich selbst auf Ebay keine mehr gefunden (Abgesehen von Gel-Mist)
Nun frage ich mich, ob ich eine Ducky Shine 3 für 150 Euro, die K70 oder das Keyboard 4 für 170 Euro kaufen soll.

Grüsse Xrac


----------



## UBERBANGER (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Xracmoth schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe bei einer Mecha:
> 
> ...



Sieh dir mal die QPAD MK 85 an.


----------



## Xracmoth (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



UBERBANGER schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal die QPAD MK 85 an.



Die ist in der Schweiz kaum lieferbar, trotzdem danke


----------



## S754 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie ist der Switch-Typ "Cherry ML" einzuordnen?


----------



## c137 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Cherry ML - Deskthority wiki
Mechanischer Schalter, flacher Hub, Kappen inkompatibel zu MX, meist zu finden in der Cherry G84.

Gefühl wie üblich Geschmackssache. Manche lieben ihn, viele hassen ihn. Lube soll helfen.


----------



## usopia (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...ja, ich finde die ML-Switches jetzt nicht soo schlecht. An MX kommt er aber mMn. bei Weitem nicht heran.
Ich besitze die im Link gezeigte Tandberg Display mit diesem Schalter und der ist mir auf jeden Fall lieber wie die MY der G81, die finde ich grauenhaft.


----------



## S754 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hmm ok. Ich hab übrigens ne G81 und find die super. Ist wie c137 schon geschrieben hat, Geschmackssache 

"The switch feel is generally described ranging from "too stiff" to "like typing on wet newspaper" or "like prodding a dead octopus".


----------



## Xracmoth (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Frage: Die Corsair K65 gefällt mir sehr gut, ist das einfach eine K70 TKL und ohne Beleuchtung? Verarbeitung und Ausstattung dieselbe?


----------



## S754 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibts eigentlich nen empfehlenswerten Shop, wo man Keycaps kaufen kann?
Also aus der EU, keinen Ami oder China Shop.


----------



## c137 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

K65 ist die TKL-Version, richtig. Die K65 RGB hat dann auch Beleuchtung, aber die gibt's (noch) nicht in ISO-DE.


----------



## S754 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



S754 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich nen empfehlenswerten Shop, wo man Keycaps kaufen kann?
> Also aus der EU, keinen Ami oder China Shop.



Weiß keiner was?


----------



## BigBubby (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Irgendwo hatte mal einer einen in diesem Thread gepostet. Musst du einfach mal nach suchen.


----------



## usopia (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...kommt ganz drauf an, was du suchst. Paar einzelne Kappen und kleine Sets bekommt man bei Get Digital und Caseking. Mit kompletten Sets sieht es mau aus, mir ist sonst kein EU-Shop bekannt, der anständige Keycaps anbietet. QWER-Keys aus GB ist ja down, allerdings hatten die jetzt auch nicht die Riesenauswahl.

Wir hoffen ja auf diesen Shop. Gehört zu GMK, die u.a. das Original-Cherry-Equipment besitzen aber bisher nur an Großkunden verkaufen. Könnte was werden...


----------



## c137 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Jochen von Mecha-Blog hat auch einen Beitrag mit einer Shopliste rausgehauen. Vielleicht auch noch interessant.


----------



## Xracmoth (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weiss jemand wo ich nen günstigen Cherry MX-Switch Tester herbekomme? Habe Irgendwie wenig Lust 15 Euro für 5x auf eine Taste zu drücken auszugeben...


----------



## c137 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Für gratis könntest du dich hinten beim MSTG anstellen 

Sonst gibt's das Teil von CoolerMaster: MECHANICAL KEY SWITCH TESTER - Cooler Master Europe Store oder von WASD: WASD Keyboards WASD Cherry MX Switch Tester, Max: Max Keyboard Keycap, Cherry MX Switch, O-Ring Pro Sampler Tester Kit, QWERkeys: QWER8 V2 MX Switch Testing Kit - QWER


----------



## usopia (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der QWER8 ist allerdings schon ewig ausverkauft. Wirklich "billig" gibt's die Dinger halt nicht. Ansonsten wie gesagt, wenn es nicht eilig ist, zu gegebener Zeit für's MSTG anmelden.


----------



## Xagi (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Xracmoth schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo ich nen günstigen Cherry MX-Switch Tester herbekomme? Habe Irgendwie wenig Lust 15 Euro für 5x auf eine Taste zu drücken auszugeben...



Mittlerweile stehen auch in den großen Elektro Märkten n paar mechanische Keyboards rum an denen man n bissle Probehämmern kann.

mfg
Xagi


----------



## c137 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Razer Green, MX Brown und mit Glück MX Black wird da dann abgedeckt. Und neuerdings oft noch Romer-G natürlich.
Aber sonst? Da ist ein Switchtester schon ne nette Sache, grad bei den größeren, wo dann auch MX Green, White, usw. dabei sind


----------



## bnoob (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Im "anderen" Forum hatte ceesa mal selbstgemachte Switchtester vertickt, aber das darf ich glaube ich nicht verlinken


----------



## disc0cunt (4. März 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Mecha mit Cherry MX Blue. Hersteller welche diese anbieten kann man ja gerade mal an einer Hand abzählen und somit wollte ich hier mal nachfragen ob jemand für mich einen Tipp hat, und zwar:

Ich habe bereits eine Razer Black Widow Ultmiate mit Cherry MX Blues und eine QPAD MK85 ergo ist Beleuchtung Pflicht. Eine Ducky Shine X gefällt mir mal überhaupt nicht und dann wird die Auswahl, so kommt es mir vor, doch schon relativ eng. Ich benötige auch keine Makrotasten oder anderen Bullshit, mir geht es hauptsächlich um MX Blues und Beleuchtung. Ein Kompromiss wäre noch die Logitech G710 mit Blues, aber das wäre auch nur eine Notlösung.
Was gibt es sonst noch?


----------



## wooty1337 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Corsair K70, CM Storm Quick Fire, Roccat Ryos,


----------



## disc0cunt (4. März 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke, Roccat hatte ich ja mal gar nicht im Blick. Die Ryos sieht auch noch sehr ansprechend aus


----------



## c137 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Übrigens: Mecha-Blog.de feiert heute seinen 2. Geburtstag und verlost daher als Danke an die Leser eine mechanische Tastatur (und Zubehör): https://www.mecha-blog.de/gewinnspiel1/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



c137 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Mecha-Blog.de feiert heute seinen 2. Geburtstag und verlost daher als Danke an die Leser eine mechanische Tastatur (und Zubehör): https://www.mecha-blog.de/gewinnspiel1/


Tolle Idee! Ich habe mir wegen euch eine Ducky Legend gekauft, welcher jetzt einer Ducky Shine 3 TKL White Led weicht. Da das Numpad doch im spielen nervt und sehr selten genutzt wird, habe ich mich noch unentschieden. Beide sind tadellos verarbeitet und die Lust ist mit den Mx Blues gegeben 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## MadMiller (2. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi Leute ^^
Ich suche zur Zeit nach eine mechanischen Tastatur.
Leider kenne ich mich mit der Materie nicht so gut aus und brauche daher eine Empfehlung von euch 

Kosten:
Sie sollte nicht mehr als 150€ - 180€ kosten.

Ziffernblock:
Ja

Anwendung:
MOBA's - Shooter - Programmierung

Abnutzung:
Sollte schon lange halten ^^

Import:
Nope

Ausstattung:
Was gibt es da alles ? o_O Also beleuchtung is mir völlig schnuppe.

Sonstiges was mir wichtig ist:
Die Tastatur sollte natürlich das deutsche Tastaturlayout besitzen.
Ich habe als Betriebssystem ein Win7 Home Premium 64 Bit.
Vom Style her finde ich die Logitech G710+ ganz cool(Kumpel hat gesagt die wär *******, stimmt dass?)

Falls ihr noch Informationen benötigt fragt einfach
MfG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



MadMiller schrieb:


> Hi Leute ^^
> Ich suche zur Zeit nach eine mechanischen Tastatur.
> Leider kenne ich mich mit der Materie nicht so gut aus und brauche daher eine Empfehlung von euch
> 
> ...



Da wäre die Corsair K95/K75 eine sehr gute Wahl  Vorzugsweise in RGB oder in einer LED Farbe.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## S754 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist diese Tastatur zu empfehlen? 
Ducky Shine 3, LEDs weiÃŸ, MX-Green, USB, DE (DK9008S3-GDEALAAW1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Die einzige Tastatur mit MX Green, die hier erhältlich ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



S754 schrieb:


> Ist diese Tastatur zu empfehlen?
> Ducky Shine 3, LEDs weiÃŸ, MX-Green, USB, DE (DK9008S3-GDEALAAW1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> 
> Die einzige Tastatur mit MX Green, die hier erhältlich ist.


Zu Ducky ja, sind ihr Geld wert, wenn man ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt haben will. Die LED sind eine nette Spielerei und je nach Farbe (Blau, Weiss) auch im Alltag nicht störend sondern hilfreich. Nebenbei S754, weshalb willst du die Mx-Green Tasten haben? Zudem ziemlich günstig. Habe für meine TKL MX Blue, LED Weiss mehr bezahlt. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## S754 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Zu Ducky ja, sind ihr Geld wert, wenn man ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt haben will. Die LED sind eine nette Spielerei und je nach Farbe (Blau, Weiss) auch im Alltag nicht störend sondern hilfreich. Nebenbei S754, weshalb willst du die Mx-Green Tasten haben?
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Weil ich eine Alternative suche zu den Cherry MY mit einer Druckkraft von 120cN. Die Greens haben eine Druckkraft von 80cN, von daher kommen die noch am nächsten dran von den hier erhältlichen MX.
Mal schauen, eigentlich will ich ja eine IBM Model M mit Buckling Springs, aber die sind auch nicht immer auf Ebay.


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Unicomp liefert auch nach Deutschland und gegen die Ducky ist die Standardausführung+Versand garnicht mal sooo viel teurer.


----------



## S754 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was meinst du? Ich verstehe nicht ganz.


----------



## c137 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Unicomp baut die Model M sozusagen "in Lizenz". Ja, die Dinger mit Buckling Springs werden noch hergestellt


----------



## uziel144 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hätte eine Frage zur g910 von Logitech. Mit der Suche bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden. 

Hatte mir nämlich eine bestellt und leider war an einigen Tasten bereits der Lack an den Ecken abgegangen. Foto hängt an. Es handelt sich nicht etwa um gebrauchte Ware, sondern um ein nagelneues Produkt von Amazon. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Tastatur und kann mir sagen, ob das Standard ist oder hab ich einfach Pech gehabt? 

Mir ist bewusst, dass es sich nur um einige kleinere Macken handelt, aber bei einem Preis von 180€ erwarte ich auch entsprechende Qualität. Vor allem würde mich interessieren, ob die Tasten auch bei längerem Gebrauch die Farbe abgeben. Bei meiner G710+ war das nämlich nicht der Fall...

Besten Dank im Voraus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spinal (28. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich weiß wie blöd das ist, wenn man was neues hat und es eigentlich behalten will. Aber ich würde das nicht hinnehmen. Ich finde es sowieso mies, das bei solch unheimlich teuren und hochwertigen Tastaturen die billigsten Tastenkappen verwendet werden. Und die "Löcher" bei deiner Tastatur sind für mich ein Grund eine 180 Euro Tastatur zurückzugeben oder zumindest mal den Support anzuschreiben.
Mich persönlich würde es einfach irgendwann zu sehr nerven.

bye
Spinal


----------



## uziel144 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das sehe ich auch so und habe die Tastatur deshalb gleich wieder eingeschickt bzw. einen Umtausch vorgenommen.

Das Geld gebe ich grundsätzlich gerne für gute Technik aus und das Schreibgefühl war auch sehr angenehm, aber bei dem Preis ist so ein Fehler einfach nicht akzeptabel. Daher würde es mich eben sehr interessieren, ob schon andere ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben, oder ich eben einfach Pech hatte.  Jedenfalls werde ich mal posten, ob die neue Tastatur dann fehlerfrei ist.


----------



## usopia (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...jap, hätte ich auch sofort umgetauscht. Normal ist das sowieso nicht, da ist wohl beim Verpacken oder der Montage was schiefgelaufen. Von Problemen mit den Keycaps hört man hin und wieder, die G710+ ist/war betroffen und anfangs auch die Qpad MK-80. Beide Hersteller tauschen aber defekte Kappen bzw. die komplette Mecha aus, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Also auch nach dem 14-tägigen Rückgaberecht.


----------



## TammerID (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich besitze auch eine G910 und das ist eindeutig nicht normal, was du da geliefert bekommen hast.
Normalerweise sollte die Farbe nicht abgehen.


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo,
meine G15 gibt langsam, besonders die Pfeiltasten, den Geist auf.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Neuen, vzw. mechanisch.

Im Großen und Ganzen sollte die Neue der G15 ähneln, d.h. Beleuchtung & Display.
Makrotasten kann ich drauf verzichten.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Hellraiser2045 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine G15 gibt langsam, besonders die Pfeiltasten, den Geist auf.
> Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Neuen, vzw. mechanisch.
> 
> ...



Erst muss man wissen was dein Budget ist, ob du das zehn Fingersystem beherrschst und welcher Cherry Typ dir gefällt. (Dafür in einen der grösseren Mediamärkte gehen). Ich würde in deinem Fall das MX Board 3.0 von Cherry kaufen. Dazu eine Handballenauflage für 9€ und gut ist. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Erst muss man wissen was dein Budget ist, ob du das zehn Fingersystem beherrschst und welcher Cherry Typ dir gefällt. (Dafür in einen der grösseren Mediamärkte gehen). Ich würde in deinem Fall das MX Board 3.0 von Cherry kaufen. Dazu eine Handballenauflage für 9€ und gut ist.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Budget & Fingersystem sind uninteressant. Handballenablage brauch ich auch nicht.
Aber danke, dass du nicht meinen Post gelesen bzw. verstanden hast.

Das MX Board 3.0 hat also Beleuchtung & LCD Display?^^

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Hellraiser2045 schrieb:


> Budget & Fingersystem sind uninteressant. Handballenablage brauch ich auch nicht.
> Aber danke, dass du nicht meinen Post gelesen bzw. verstanden hast.
> 
> Das MX Board 3.0 hat also Beleuchtung & LCD Display?^^
> ...



Im Tapatalk nur den ersten Abschnitt gelesen. Wenn sie der G15 ähneln soll, dann schau dir die neue Logitech mit Romer-G Tasten an - Logitech G910 Orion Spark RGB Mechanical Keyboard, USB, DE (920-006420) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Zwar kein Display, aber wozu willst du denn eine? Lenkt in meinen Augen doch nur ab. 

Alternativ wäre die Corsair K75 etwas für dich - Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown schwarz, USB, DE (CH-9000067-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und in der RGB Version - Corsair Gaming K70 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, MX-RGB-Brown, USB, DE (CH-9000065-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und wenn es unter 100€ sein soll - Gigabyte Aivia Osmium, MX-Brown, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo in die Runde,
brauche ein neues Keyboard zum FPS/MOBA Zocken und wenig schreiben und hätte gerne ein mechanisches. Nun bin ich bei meiner Recherche allerdings noch nicht so recht fündig geworden.

Der Preis ist zunächst mal egal, wenn folgendes gegeben ist:
Hochwertig verarbeitet, robust, am liebsten aus Metall, dedizierte Multimedia-Tasten, Beleuchtung, weitestgehend leise, Handballenauflage.

Nun hatte ich die Corsair K70 RGB ins Auge gefasst. Da liest man aber von gravierenden Softwaremängeln (Tastatur wird nicht erkannt, Booten wird um mehrere Minuten verzögert, Beleuchtung flackert und kann nicht alle Farben darstellen), was ich mir nicht antun möchte. Frage: Ist das noch so und ist das bei der K70 (ohne RGB) das gleiche Problem?

Die Logitech G910 fällt leider raus, weil A vollkommen aus Plastik und B die Handballenauflage sehr klapprig sein soll und ebenfalls aus billigem Plastik zu sein scheint.

Welche Alternativen gibt es? Was haltet ihr von der QPad MK-90? Auch wenn da einiges von meiner Liste fehlt, scheint sie ganz gut verarbeitet zu sein...


----------



## usopia (30. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@Invisible: ...nein, die "nomale" K70 hat nicht die Softwareprobleme der RGB, könntest du also nehmen. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es auch noch keine neuere Software für die RGB.

Die Qpad-Mechas sind recht gut verarbeitet, ich habe eine MK-80 und bin zufrieden mit dem Board. Die MK-90 wird allerdings keine Cherry-Switches mehr verbaut haben sondern baugleiche Kailh-Schalter. Ob diese nun besser oder schlechter als Cherry MX sind, weiß man nicht aber sie machen mir nach ersten Erfahrungen zumindest einen brauchbaren Eindruck. Die theoretische Lebensdauer soll sogar etwas höher sein als bei Cherry aber das sind wohl mehr oder weniger Werbe-Aussagen.

@Hellraiser 2045: Mechas mit Display gibt es bisher nicht. Es gibt von Roccat (Power Grid) und Logitech (Arx Control) Softwarelösungen, bei denen man sein Smartphone in eine Halterung klemmt und sich darüber Systeminfos etc. anzeigen lassen kann.
Ob es noch andere Rubberdome-Tastaturen als die G15 mit Display gibt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Zwar kein Display, aber wozu willst du denn eine? Lenkt in meinen Augen doch nur ab.



Es geht ja auch nicht um deine "Augen".
Trotzdem danke.




usopia schrieb:


> @Hellraiser 2045: Mechas mit Display gibt es bisher nicht. Es gibt von Roccat (Power Grid) und Logitech (Arx Control) Softwarelösungen, bei denen man sein Smartphone in eine Halterung klemmt und sich darüber Systeminfos etc. anzeigen lassen kann.
> Ob es noch andere Rubberdome-Tastaturen als die G15 mit Display gibt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.



Danke dir.
Die Smartphone Lösungen bringen mir, ohne Smartphone, nix. xD
Und ja, es gibt noch ein paar Möglichkeiten auf Rubberdome-Basis.

Gruß


----------



## meik19081999 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> brauche ein neues Keyboard zum FPS/MOBA Zocken und wenig schreiben und hätte gerne ein mechanisches. Nun bin ich bei meiner Recherche allerdings noch nicht so recht fündig geworden.
> 
> Der Preis ist zunächst mal egal, wenn folgendes gegeben ist:
> ...



Die normale K70 braucht nicht ein mal eine Software, ist Plug-n-Play.
Bei der RGB gibts im moment leider wirklich des öfteren Probleme, die aber nicht wirklich die Welt sind.
Da du anscheinend eine RGB aus Metall willst, ist da nur die K70/K95
aber auch mit den Problemen kann man sie empfehlen, da die auch irgendwann behoben werden.


----------



## usopia (30. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> ...
> aber auch mit den Problemen kann man sie empfehlen, da die auch irgendwann behoben werden.


..."irgendwann" ist gut, nur sicher scheint es nicht zu sein. 
Ob man die Corsair RGB im jetzigen Zustand empfehlen kann, sei mal dahingestellt. Ich finde es zumindest bemerkenswert, daß Corsair das Software-Problem seit Launch der RGB nicht in den Griff bekommen und gegenüber den Käufern nichtmal Stellung dazu bezogen hat. Ist ja nicht so, daß die beiden RGB-Modelle erst vor drei Wochen erschienen wären. Soweit ich weiß, ist das über ein halbes Jahr her und nix ist seither passiert.
Da wird großartig eine Mecha mit RGB-Beleuchtung auf den Markt gebracht und genau dieses Feature (u.a.) läßt sich nicht nutzen? Wieso sollte ich so ein Produkt zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt  kaufen? Wenn alle Probleme mal behoben sind ok, so doch aber eher nicht.

* gerade gibt's eine aktuelle Meldung und eine neue Firmware für die Corsair RGB - und wieder scheint man sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert zu haben.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



usopia schrieb:


> ..."irgendwann" ist gut, nur sicher scheint es nicht zu sein.
> Ob man die Corsair RGB im jetzigen Zustand empfehlen kann, sei mal dahingestellt. Ich finde es zumindest bemerkenswert, daß Corsair das Software-Problem seit Launch der RGB nicht in den Griff bekommen und gegenüber den Käufern nichtmal Stellung dazu bezogen hat. Ist ja nicht so, daß die beiden RGB-Modelle erst vor drei Wochen erschienen wären. Soweit ich weiß, ist das über ein halbes Jahr her und nix ist seither passiert.
> Da wird großartig eine Mecha mit RGB-Beleuchtung auf den Markt gebracht und genau dieses Feature (u.a.) läßt sich nicht nutzen? Wieso sollte ich so ein Produkt zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt  kaufen? Wenn alle Probleme mal behoben sind ok, so doch aber eher nicht.
> 
> * gerade gibt's eine aktuelle Meldung und eine neue Firmware für die Corsair RGB - und wieder scheint man sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert zu haben.



Das hier habe ich in PCGHX gerde gesehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/387504-corsair-utility-engine-cue-v1-5-108-a.html
Vielleicht gibts ja einige probleme weil manche es an usb 3.0 anschliesen und des andere trotzdem anschließen?
Aber anscheinend gibts paar besserungen.
Mal schauen wie das weiter geht.


----------



## uziel144 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hier mal ein kurzes Update: Heute kam die Austausch-g910 und die ist absolut ohne Kratzer oder Abnutzungen. War also wohl doch einfach Pech. Danke für das Feedback!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey, habe seit heute meine erste mechanische Tastatur, eine Corsair Vengeance K70 mit braunen Switches.  Heute morgen konnte ich sie ein klein bisschen testen bevor es zur Arbeit ging.  Zuvor habe ich stets flache Tasten (und Rubberdome) genutzt.
Was mich ein bisschen stutzig gemacht hat, ist die Tatsache, dass mechanischen Tastaturen nachgesagt wird, dass sie präziser und schneller seien. Nun hatte ich heute morgen den Eindruck, dass die Tasten total schwammig sind. Denn wenn man sie drückt, wird an einem bestimmten Punkt das Signal ausgelöst und ein kleiner Widerstand ist zu spüren (das ist ja ganz gut), jedoch kann man die Taste nochmal ein ganzes Stück weiter durchdrücken, bis sie "unten", sprich am Tastaturboden ankommt. Dieser weitere Weg ist glaube ich der Grund, weswegen sich die Tasten für mich schwammig anfühlen. Frage: Wozu der weitere Weg?
Bei den Rubberdomes war es bei mir bisher so, dass sie quasi digital ausgelöst haben: Entweder ganz durchgedrückt (inkl. Signalauslösung) oder gar nicht, was ich als recht präzise empfand... Ist das einfach nur eine Frage der Umgewöhnung? Oder wären andere Switches besser (für mich) geeignet? Oder wie seht ihr das?
Als mecha-Neuling interessiert mich eure Einschätzung 

EDIT: Eine ergänzende Frage: Verringern die O-Ringe, die man gegen die Lautstärke unter die Caps spannen kann, auch den Weg, den die Taste nach dem Auslösepunkt nach unten gedrückt werden kann?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Umgewöhnung und evtl andere Switches. Für Vielschreiber und Spieler die es meistern können, sind die Blues von Vorteil. 

Ich habe alle bis auf die Greens der MX Switches getestet und die Blacks mit den Blues sind ideal für Spieler mit härteren Antastpunkten. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## BigBubby (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dieser extra Weg ist, damit man selber seine Finger abbremsen kann, bevor der harte belastende Anschlag kommt. So lässt es sich ermüdungsfreier schreiben. 
Zweiter Vorteil ist, dass auch bei Verschleiß weiterhin häufig ausgelöst wird, nur minimal tiefer. Rubberdom dagegen ist z.B. idR einfach kaputt, weil kein Kontakt mehr möglich ist.
Du hast mit den Browns dir natürlich auch die schwammigsten ausgesucht, welche eher an einen seichten ausstieg von Rubberdoms gedacht ist. Blues haben einen härteren Anschlag (bzw Widerstand beim Auslösen), reds gar keinen. 
Wenn du natürlich das "Aufschlagen" brauchst, dann wird sich eine mechanische Tastatur schwammig anfühlen, da man dort eignetlich nicht die Tasten "durchschlägt"


----------



## evilass (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Dieser extra Weg ist, damit man selber seine Finger abbremsen kann, bevor der harte belastende Anschlag kommt. So lässt es sich ermüdungsfreier schreiben.
> Zweiter Vorteil ist, dass auch bei Verschleiß weiterhin häufig ausgelöst wird, nur minimal tiefer. Rubberdom dagegen ist z.B. idR einfach kaputt, weil kein Kontakt mehr möglich ist.
> Du hast mit den Browns dir natürlich auch die schwammigsten ausgesucht, welche eher an einen seichten ausstieg von Rubberdoms gedacht ist. Blues haben einen härteren Anschlag (bzw Widerstand beim Auslösen), reds gar keinen.
> Wenn du natürlich das "Aufschlagen" brauchst, dann wird sich eine mechanische Tastatur schwammig anfühlen, da man dort eignetlich nicht die Tasten "durchschlägt"



Besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können. Ich selbst habe die K70 mit Red Switches schon seit ca. 1,5 Jahren und es ist heute immer noch eine Herrausforderung die Tasten nicht durch zu drücken. Und wenn ich mal schlechte Laune habe, dann wird auch mal gekloppt, bis die Finger den Asphalt berühren. Das hat aber meine K70 bis heute gut überstanden. Meine Logitech G19 war nach zwei Monaten im Arsch.


----------



## usopia (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> [...]
> EDIT: Eine ergänzende Frage: Verringern die O-Ringe, die man gegen die Lautstärke unter die Caps spannen kann, auch den Weg, den die Taste nach dem Auslösepunkt nach unten gedrückt werden kann?


Der Tastenhub wird durch O-Ringe nur sehr wenig reduziert. Da in Standard-Tastenkappen zunächst ein Hohlraum durch die Ringe ausgefüllt wird, verringert sich der Hub nur um wenige Zehntel-Millimeter, je nach Dicke des O-Rings.
Hier z.B. kann man sehen, welche Maße WASD dafür angibt, nämlich 0,2 bzw. 0,4 mm. 

Einige Spezis haben schon versucht, mit z.B. zwei Ringen den Tastenhub so zu verringern, daß direkt nach der Auslösung bei 2 mm der Anschlag erfolgt. Mit etwas Glück könnte das gelingen aber es besteht auch die Möglichkeit, daß der Switch erst garnicht mehr auslöst. Ich persönlich halte ja nichts von solchen Spielchen aber würde dir in jedem Fall empfehlen, die O-Ringe auszuprobieren. Also ganz normal einen O-Ring pro Taste montieren , um die Lautstärke des Anschlags zu reduzieren und ansonsten denke ich, wirst du dich an das Gefühl der mechanischen Schalter noch gewöhnen. Hier kosten z.B. 120 Stück passende O-Ringe 4,80 + 1,75 Versand.

Was natürlich sein kann, wurde ja auch schon angesprochen, daß die braunen Schalter nicht so sehr für dich geeignet sind aber ist pauschal schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Angenommen ich würde gerne andere Switches nutzen wollen, kann ich die so einfach austauschen? Und wo kann ich andere switches kaufen? als sehr interessant schätze ich die grünen ein, aber bei einer ersten kurzen google suche, habe ich nicht gesehen, wo man die kaufen könnte...


----------



## usopia (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man kann die Switches tauschen, das ist allerdings bei "platemounted" Schaltern, also alle Mechas, wo die Switches auf einer Metallplatte montiert sind, sehr aufwendig. Es muß nämlich jeder Switch einzeln ausgelötet und die neuen wieder eingelötet werden. Viele Freaks machen das auch aber ohne Lötkenntnisse bzw. Handwerkliches Geschick ist das halt schwierig und billig ist das Ganze auch nicht. Eine evtl. vorhandene Gewährleistung geht natürlich auch flöten.

Trotzdem hier mal ein Link, wo man MX-Switches kaufen kann. Die Schalter werden aus Berlin verschickt für 4,- Versand von vertrauenswürdigen Usern.

Da du dir offenbar wegen der Schalter noch nicht schlüssig bist, wäre eine Teilnahme am "MSTG" vielleicht erstmal sinnvoll für dich, noch sind Anmeldeplätze frei aber man sollte schnell sein. Alle Infos dazu findest du im Link.

Mechas mit MX Greens ind eher selten verfügbar, am ehesten bekommt man sowas bei Massdrop, allerdings ist dort eine Anmeldung nötig, bevor man die Links korrekt sehen kann. Außerdem sind die meisten Angebote an Mechas im US-Ansi-Layout und nur selten wird ISO-De angeboten, trotzdem empfehlenswert die Seite.

MX Greens sind ja mit die schwergängigsten Switches überhaupt und haben den Klick der Blues. Ich habe seit einigen Wochen eine Mecha mit Greens und bin echt angetan, allerdings ist das ein sehr spezielles Board mit Alu-Gehäuse, TrackPoint und im 60%-Format.


----------



## feder19 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kurz mal was zur K70 RGB. Bin seit ein paar Wochen Besitzer der Tastatur, neueste Soft- und Firmware am Start. Hatte bis gestern einwandfrei funktioniert (hatte sie an zwei USB 2.0), habe sie dann mit dem richtigen Stecker an einen USB 3.0 Port gewechselt, und seitdem stoppt manchmal das Beleuchtungsmuster und wird durch ein komplett buntes bei Tastendruck einsetzendes ersetzt, wenn ich in Word arbeite. Wenn ich dann mit der Maus unten auf das CUE Symbol in der Taskleiste klicke, setzt das normale Beleuchtungsmuster wieder.
Die Tastatur scheint echt verrückte Software-Probleme zu haben, war bis jetzt davon verschont geblieben.


----------



## BigBubby (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Software deinstallieren und neu installieren. Ich kenne ähnliches von Logitech, wenn da der USB Port gewechselt wird, kommt die Software manchmal auch durcheinander.


----------



## Noodels87 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi, hat irgendwer Infos wann es die Ducky Legend mit MX Brown's wieder in Deutschland gibt.


----------



## Tomlongdong (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Leute die Expertenmeinung ist gefragt: Welche Tastatur ist das Geld wirklich Wert? 

K70 RGB (trotz angeblicher Qualitätsmängel)

Blackwidow Chroma ( eigentlich ja Razer= GamerKiddie krams)

MX Board 6.0 (Flache Tasten? )

Was sagt ihr, wer macht hier das Rennen??


----------



## usopia (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also wenn nur diese drei zur Wahl stehen, würde ich die neue Cherry nehmen. Ansonsten sind auch Ducky Shine 3 oder Shine 4 sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich kann nur die Corsair empfehlen, da dort bei meinem Modell zumindestens die Qualität stimmt. Etwas nervig hingegen ist der Treiber, den man erstmal verstehen muss.
Die Razer und Cherry hatte ich noch nicht in den Händen, kann ich nicht viel zu sagen .. aber ne Razer wäre mir das Geld nicht wert.
Wie usopia schon sagt, die Ducky Shine 4 ist wirklich ein geiles Gerät, das man empfehlen kann. Da würde ich allerdings noch auf das RGB-Modell warten, das vermutlich bald in D aufschlagen wird.
Ansonsten wäre noch die Logitech G910 erwähnenswert, die hat jedoch keine üblichen Cherry-Switches sondern eine Eigenentwicklung (Romer G)

Von den drei, die du da stehen hast, würde ich zur K70 greifen. Ich hab die Non-RGB-Version schon lange auf meinem Schreibtisch und sie hat mich bisher nicht einmal enttäuscht!


----------



## bnoob (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Falls jemand hier eine CM Rapid-i oder Novatouch hat:

Von mecha-blog.de gibt es einen Interest Check für Alu-Gehäuse, wird sehr nice!


----------



## Erwin97 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen will, frage ich einfach hier nach eurer Meinung. 

Was haltet ihr von dieser Mecha - Logitech G710+ Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-003888/920-005700) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für 77 € würde sie mir gehören. 

Ein guter Deal oder sollte ich mir eine andere suchen?


----------



## BenRo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine Eindrücke von der waren diese:
- Sehr sehr leise für ne mechanische Tastatur
- Tippgefühl ist gut
- Fertiger ist iOne, da brechen öfters mal Tastenkappen (wohl vor allem Modifier wie Strg, Shift, etc.), findest dutzende Rezensionen, wo das Problem beschrieben wird
- Der orangene Look ist etwas grell, zudem ist sie recht breit und schwer
- Ich finde die Makrotasten links etwas nah an den anderen Tasten, ist aber Geschmackssache, am Anfang hab ich manchmal G1 statt Esc gedrückt
- Die beiliegende Handballenablage ist klapprig, hart, kurz, hässlich und überhaupt Mist (aber man kann sie ja abnehmen)
- Lautstärkeregler, Beleuchtung usw. ist alles ganz nett umgesetzt
- Logitechsupport ist nicht gut
- Das Kabel könnte besser sein, alles etwas klobig
- Logitechsoftware läuft nicht unter Linux; Beim Booten in Linux spammt die Tastatur ne obskure Tastenkombination (verursacht nichts Schädliches, aber sieht unschön aus)

77 € wäre ein hervorragender Preis – der Sache mit den Tastenkappen wegen kann ich sie aber nicht guten Gewissens empfehlen.


----------



## Erwin97 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke für die Infos! 

Der Preis ist wirklich der Hammer. 

Abbrechende Tasten kann ich aber wirklich nicht gebrauchen. Anscheinend sind diese auch nicht beim Logitech Support erhältlich.

Das ist schade, da ich die Tastatur sicher intensiv nutzen würde.

Wie sieht es denn mit brauchbaren Alternativen aus? Der Preis ist eigentlich zweitrangig. 

Übrigens finde ich MX-Browns ganz nett.


----------



## BenRo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Alternativen gibts viele. Kommt drauf an, was du willst/brauchst.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-kaufberatung-zu-mechanischen-tastaturen.html


----------



## Erwin97 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

1. Wie viel willst du ausgeben?
max. 200 €
2. Kannst du blind mit 10 Fingern tippen?
Beim letzten Versuch hat es ganz gut geklappt. 
3. Benötigst du einen Ziffernblock? (ja unbedingt / nein der stört mich eher / egal andere Kriterien sind mir wichtiger)
Ein Ziffernblock ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich.
4. Welche Lautstärke präferierst du?
d) egal, andere Kriterien sind mir wichtiger
Wie gesagt - MX Browns habe ich bereits getestet und sie sind mir sympathisch. 
5. Was wird gespielt? MMOs - Shooter - Spiele mit komplexen Tastenkombinationen? Was wird gearbeitet? Längere Texte schreiben - Programmierung - Excel? (Nenne alles, was zutrifft)
Querbeet
6. Tastaturen nutzen sich ab. Das ist für dich...
a) der reine Horror! Meine Tastenkappen dürfen nicht glänzend werden, meine Beschriftung darf nicht dunkler werden!
7. Kommt ein Import (z. B. aus den USA) für dich in Frage (mit allem was dazugehört: US-Layout, Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlen, Fahrt zum Zollamt und dort in der Schlange stehen, komplizierte Rücksendung falls falsche Ware geliefert wurde)? Dies würde die Auswahl immens vergrößern!
NEIN! 
8. Ausstattung - Bitte erst Infotext lesen!
Eine Beleuchtung sollte vorhanden sein, weil der Weg zum Lichtschalter nicht mehr geduldet wird.


----------



## BenRo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

*Ducky Shine *bietet sich an:
Ohne Ziffernblock: Ducky Shine Slim, ob du sie irgendwo in Deutschland finden wirst ist die Frage, schlechte Verfügbarkeit.
Mit Ziffernblock: Eine Ducky Shine 4 (non-slim) hab ich selbst, eine sehr gut verarbeitete Tastatur – Ducky Shine 4 schwarz, LEDs blau/rot, MX-Brown, USB, DE (DKSH1408SD-BDEALAABR1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Die Cooler Master CM Storm *sollen alle gut sein, hab ich selbst aber noch nie getestet:
Ohne Ziffernblock die Quickfire Rapid-I Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire Rapid-I, USB, Cherry MX-Brown, DE (SGK-4040-GKCM1-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder mit die Storm Trigger Z: Cooler Master CM Storm Trigger Z, MX-Red/Leds rot, USB, DE (SGK-6010-GKCR1-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Aloha, ich wollte bald mal meine schmandige X4 Sidewinder in Rente schicken und mir ne schicke Mecha gönnen.

Ich schwanke im Moment zwischen der Cougar 700K , bzw 600K sobald das in DE erhältlich ist (Favorit) und der K70. Ist die Tastenhöhe der einzige Unterschied zwischen Vengeance und Gaming? Switches sollten leise sein und flott zu bedienen. Das Cherry MX Board ist auch ganz interessant, aber ich wollte keine 180€ ausgeben, 150 ist echt die Schmerzgrenze


----------



## Erwin97 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@BenRo - Danke für deine Tipps! 

Die Quickfire Rapid finde ich interessant, weil sie platzsparend ist. Leider habe ich nicht viel Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch und da würde sie sich schon relativ gut machen.

Da die meisten (guten) Mauspads relativ groß sind, könnte es sich dann doch ausgehen, dass ich alles unterbringe.


----------



## BenRo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich finde die schmalen Tastaturen auch toll! Der Weg von der Tipp- zur Mausposition ist dann auch schön klein.
Unter den platzsparenden beleuchteten Tastaturen sind auch KBT Poker und KBT Pure Pro zu empfehlen, beide gut verarbeitet. Leider auch diese sehr schwer zu bekommen, momentan finde ich sie nirgends.


----------



## Erwin97 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die sehen auch gut aus. Da wird man leider warten müssen bis sie wieder verfügbar sind.^^


----------



## BigBubby (15. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich würde dringend empfehlen auch reds und blues zu testen bevor du blind browns kaufst.


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich würde dringend empfehlen auch reds und blues zu testen bevor du blind browns kaufst.



Jop, habe gestern schon vier Varianten (Brown, Black, Blue und Red) zum örtlichen Cyberport bestellt um sie dort zu testen. Bin Montag sowieso beim Kieferchirurgen in der Stadt um mir Fäden ziehen zu lassen, da passt das gut.

Hoffentlich haben die ne Kaffeekasse, sonst fühle ich mich schlecht wenn ich mich da ne halbe Stunde verschanze und dann nichts kaufe 

*EDIT Montag*: Mit den Browns hatte ich den richtigen Riecher. Der Druckpunkt bei den Reds war mir zu leichtgängig, ich bin dieses "Einrasten" einfach gewohnt und fühle mich damit wohl. Auf einmal kommt mir mein Rubberdome-Brett soooo hart vor  Kann's kaum warten bis Amazon liefert. Ich habe mich jetzt für eine K70 RGB entschieden, 40€ mehr machen bei so einem Gerät den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett. 

ACHJA! Der Herr von Cyberport hat mir gesagt dass die regulären K70 Boards nicht mehr lieferbar sind - ob seitens Corsair oder Cyberport konnte er mir nicht sagen. Wer noch eins ergattern will sollte sich vielleicht trotzdem ranhalten, das Nachfolgemodell ist ja bereits erhältlich.


----------



## Xracmoth (17. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weiss jemand wo es PBT Keysets für Tastaturen mit deutschem Layout gibt? Caseking kenne ich, die haben leider nur 1-2, in anderen Foren stosse ich immer auf irgendwelche finnischen Seiten, die aber irgendwie mich immer wieder auf die Startseite umleiten und leider keine englische Eversion haben :/


----------



## BenRo (17. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sicher kann ichs grad nicht nachschlagen, aber
keyboardco.com könnte sowas haben. (Wenn nicht im Online Shop, dann mal den Support fragen, der ist hervorragend, auch wenn die Seite nicht so aussieht. )


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Etwas spät aber ich wollt's noch mitteilen: Die RGB ist da. Und sie ist der Hammer. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Das ist das erste Mal dass ich mich auf die nächste Hausarbeit freue 

Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind echt pervers, hab ihr jetzt beigebracht beim Druck von Strg+C diese Tasten 2 Minuten oder so lange bis ich Strg+V drücke blau blinken zu lassen, grün bei Strg+X - geile Sache


----------



## Orka45 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kennt jemand eine gute Mechanische Tastatur welche seperate Multimediatasten (Lautstärke, Play/Pause, Mute und evtl. Standby + Rechner) besitzt?
Ich suche mir gerade einen ersatz für meine K200, möchte darauf aber nur ungern verzichten.

Danke!


----------



## usopia (15. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mit separaten Multimedia-Tasten gibt's nicht so große Auswahl. Die Corsair K70 fällt mir da spontan ein. Gut zu wissen wäre aber erstmal, was du ausgeben kannst und vor allem, welche Switches du möchtest.


----------



## Orka45 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der Preislich würde ich schon bis etwa 150 gehen, eventuell auch mehr. Dann muss aber auch das Produkt gut sein und sollte ein paar Jahre halten. Bei den Switches würde ich es mit MX Brown versuchen. Das sind wohl auch die Gängisten.
Gibt es denn andere Tastaturen, bei welchen die oben genannten Funktionen per Doppelbelegung relaisiert sind und auch zuverlässig Funktionieren?


----------



## BigBubby (16. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Red und Blue sing eigentlich die Ueblichen. Brown ist eher ein Uebergangsgeraet fuer diejenigen, die von rubberdom kommen. Vielleicht solltest du erst mal testen welche tasten du wirklich willst. 
Als guenstieger einstieg wo es dann auch nicht schmerzt wenn du mal wechselst sogar auch mit mediatasten waere da das cherry mx 3.


----------



## Spreed (23. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Blöde Frage, aber wie macht ihr alle das mit der Lautstärke Regelung?
Bei mir fallen so viele Tastaturen aus dem Auswahl, weil diese Regler anscheinend heute nicht mehr sehr modern sind.

Die einzig brauchbare Mechanische Tastatur war die K70 für mich. Die ist mir nur leider beim tippen zu laut, ansonsten ein Traum


----------



## usopia (23. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eigentlich haben fast alle Mechas eine Lautstärkeregelung, allerdings nicht als dedizierte Taste/Rad sondern über eine Tastenkombination über die Fn-Taste, wie man es von Notebooks her kennt. Meistens ist das dann Fn + eine F-Taste oder eine Taste auf'm Mittelblock.
Oder man nutzt eine Software wie z.B. AutoHotKey, mit der man sich sowas auf beliebige Tasten legen kann.

Um die Lautstärke des Tastenanschlags zu verringern, gibt es übrigens eine sehr effektive Methode: O-Ringe!


----------



## BigBubby (23. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Noch einfacher: Tippen lernen


----------



## labernet (23. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ryos tkl pro oder k65? (99% zum Spielen)

mein Bedenken ist nur die Qualität der Tastaturen. Die jetzige hatte inzwischen den die 2te fehlerhafte Taste innerhalb von wenigen Monaten (erst die "e" taste, dann eingeschickt, sofort ersatz bekommen, seit fast einer Woche die "o" taste)...


----------



## BigBubby (23. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die gute guenstiege cherry mx3 hat extra lautstaerketasten. Bin mir gerade nicht sicher aber ich meine die qpad auch.


----------



## BenRo (23. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Tastaturen mit Lautstärkeregelung:
Cherry MX 3.0
Corsair Vengeance K70
Corsair Gaming K95
Cougar 700K
DasKeyboard IV
Gigabyte Aivia Osmium
Gigabyte Aorus Thunder
Lioncast LK 30
Logitech G710+
Logitech G910 Orion Spark
Tt eSports Meka G-Unit
Zalman ZM-K500
…
Soll ich weitermachen? Das ist nun wirklich keine Seltenheit mehr. Viele der obengenannten haben sogar ein schickes Drehrad zum Regeln, die anderen eben Tasten für lauter und leiser.
Die, die über ne Tastenkombination (Fn etc.) lauter/leiser machen sind noch nichtmal in der Liste! (zu letzteren gehören dann zB Cherry MX Board 6.0, CM Storm Trigger, QPad, etc. etc.)


----------



## usopia (24. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Tt Meka hat keine Tasten für die Lautstärke. Die hat nichtmal Media-Funktionen über Fn, trotzdem liebe ich dieses kleine Teil mit dem verhunzten Layout. 
Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Meka G-Unit. Die gibt es übrigens in weiß momentan recht günstig bei Hardwareversand. Die gefällt mir sogar ganz gut, ich hätte die mir beinahe mal bestellt als ich noch auf so große Gaming-Bretter stand.


----------



## BenRo (24. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Absolut korrekt, habe ich korrigiert.


----------



## Spreed (24. September 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab mich schlecht Ausgedrückt, ich meinte das LautstärkeRAD.

Es sind aber trotzdem ein paar Kandidaten dabei die Interessant ausschauen.

Und O-Ringe mögen zwar Hilfreich sein, aber bei dem Preis möcht ich dann nicht noch jede Taste ausbauen müssen.
Die G910 war da schon sehr perfekt, hat sich aber leider sehr nach Rubberdome angefühlt.

Bin schon gespannt auf die Corsair Silent.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was würde ein kompletter Satz unbedruckter Keycaps für eine QWERTZ Tastaur ca. kosten?


----------



## BenRo (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hier zB 32 Euro inkl. Steuer, zzgl. Versand:
Blank, Black Filco 105 Key Keyset : FKB105/88 : The Keyboard Company


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ausgerechnet schwarz, geht das bei anderen Farben auch so einfach?


----------



## BenRo (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Einfach mal suchen:
Man Friday PBT 87 Blank White Key Caps für Cherry: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Scheint aber leider entweder kein deutsches Layout zu sein, oder zumindest sehe ich keine Entertaste.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Leider für US Layout, das DE Layout ist halt das Problem. Findet man deutlich weniger und wenn ich nicht alles einfarbig haben will, dann wird es richtig kompliziert.


----------



## BenRo (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Stört dich Beschriftung an sich, oder wäre auch sowas eingraviertes ne Option:
https://www.caseking.de/ducky-pbt-keycap-set-laser-engraved-de-layout-grau-blau-gakc-036.html


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das Problem ist das ich anstatt QWERTZ, als Tastaturbelegung NEO2 nutzen will.
Und ich habe lieber gar keine Schrift drauf, als die Falsche.

Auf US QWTERTY bleibt nur EurKEY, damit ich an die Umlaute komme.


----------



## BenRo (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schwarze kaufen und selbst lackieren?
Bunte kaufen und Beschriftung abkratzen?


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Fleißig Chips futtern und tippen. Damit kriegste alles ab


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BenRo schrieb:


> Schwarze kaufen und selbst lackieren?
> Bunte kaufen und Beschriftung abkratzen?


Sind beides keine wirklich überzugende Lösungen, wobei mir am liebsten Keycaps werden die zum Neo2 Layout passen.
Aber sowas gibt es wohl nicht, oder doch?


----------



## BenRo (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Doch gibts, wird nur sehr teuer:
WASD Keyboards Custom Mechanical Keyboards and Cherry MX Keycaps

Hier, die genaue Unterseite:
WASD Keyboards 105-Key ISO Cherry MX Keycap Set

Edit: Hmm… bin ich wirr? Die verschiedenen Layouts gabs da doch mal irgendwo?! Im Zweifelsfall mal anmailen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt es also doch was.

Aber erst mal brauche ich eine QWERTZ Tastatur und muss NEO2 in der Praxis ausprobieren.
Kann ich mal wieder nicht entscheiden welche ich kaufen soll.


----------



## usopia (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn man solche spezielle Layouts umsetzen will, ist das DSA-Profil wohl die beste Wahl. Die Caps haben in dem Fall alle die gleiche Höhe, sodaß man die Alpha-Kappen umstecken kann wie man möchte. Die gibt es natürlich auch unbeschriftet, z.B. bei Pimp My Keyboard. In deinem Fall bräuchtest du ein Komplettset (bestehend aus Base-, Modifier- und Numpad-Set, haben sie momentan nur ANSI) und fürs ISO-Layout halt noch eine Enter und eine linke Shift in  "Größe" 1.25u. Die Farben kann man sich aussuchen.

Unbeschriftet geht das ganze zwar auch im DCS Profil (ist in etwa das, was man so als Standard kennt) aber da hat PMK keine Sets sondern man müßte sich alles einzeln zusammenkaufen, was recht teuer ist.

Aber wie gesagt, hin und wieder gibt es auch Groupbuys, wo man DSA-Sets in ISO-DE bekommt, ist zwar selten und nicht ganz billig aber lohnt sich, wenn man denn ISO-User ist. Hier z.B. das bekannte Granite-Set:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Kauf der Tastatur solltest du unbedingt drauf achten, daß sie im Standard-Layout kommt. Vor allem die Kappen in der untersten Reihe weichen oft ab.  Neben der Leertaste links sollten drei 1.25u sein, rechts daneben vier 1.25u, so wie im Bild zu sehen. Sonst wird es mit der Cap-Suche nochmal schwieriger.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



usopia schrieb:


> Wenn man solche spezielle Layouts umsetzen will, ist das DSA-Profil wohl die beste Wahl. Die Caps haben in dem Fall alle die gleiche Höhe, sodaß man die Alpha-Kappen umstecken kann wie man möchte. Die gibt es natürlich auch unbeschriftet, z.B. bei Pimp My Keyboard. In deinem Fall bräuchtest du ein Komplettset (bestehend aus Base-, Modifier- und Numpad-Set, haben sie momentan nur ANSI) und fürs ISO-Layout halt noch eine Enter und eine linke Shift in  "Größe" 1.25u. Die Farben kann man sich aussuchen.


Danke für die Ausführungen, aber für was steht Alpha und u?





> Aber wie gesagt, hin und wieder gibt es auch Groupbuys, wo man DSA-Sets in ISO-DE bekommt, ist zwar selten und nicht ganz billig aber lohnt sich, wenn man denn ISO-User ist. Hier z.B. das bekannte Granite-Set:


Sieht gut aus. Abgesehen von einigen Sondersymbolen.




> Beim Kauf der Tastatur solltest du unbedingt drauf achten, daß sie im Standard-Layout kommt. Vor allem die Kappen in der untersten Reihe weichen oft ab.  Neben der Leertaste links sollten drei 1.25u sein, rechts daneben vier 1.25u, so wie im Bild zu sehen. Sonst wird es mit der Cap-Suche nochmal schwieriger.


Eine MX3.0 würde das, leider ist die Auswahl mit Reds nicht so groß.
Das die originalen Tastenkappen flach sind dürfte egal sein.


----------



## BenRo (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nur am Caps Lock Keystem müsstest du bei einem MX 3.0 basteln.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ärgerlich, gibt was mit Reds, wo man sowas ohne Probleme machen kann?
Scheint leider keine Lösung für das Problem zu geben.


----------



## BenRo (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bestell dir ein WASD-Keyboard. Alles andere wird kompliziert.


----------



## usopia (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die günstigsten Fullsize Mechas mit Reds und deutschem Standard-Layout sind momentan wohl die Ozone Strike Pro und die Zowie Celeritas im Angebot bei Caseking. Die Celeritas gibts dort zum gleichen Preis auch in weiß mit einem zusätzlichen Kappenset in schwarz, ein gutes Angebot, hab' die auch zuhause.

Alphas nennt man einfach die Keycaps mit den Buchstaben im Hauptschriftfeld, also die mit den den "Alpha-Zeichen". 
 Und die Größe der Kappen wird in sogenannten "units" angegeben. Eine einfache Taste ist sozusagen eine Eiheit (1.0u) breit, eine Standard-Leertaste 6.25u und die danebenliegenden Modifier jeweils 1.25u. Ist garnicht so kompliziert wenn man es mal weiß.

Man bekommt in den Groupbuys für Tastenkappen zwar auch öfter zusätzliche Sets zu kaufen, die für Non-Standard-Mechas passen aber die weit größere Auswahl hat man natürlich, wenn man eine Mecha im Standard-Layout hat.

Hier noch eine Abbildung von WASD, wo man u.a. schön die oberste Reihe im Standard sieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, bei WASD könntest du natürlich gleich ein Keyboard nach deinen Vostellungen bestellen. Leider sind die Versandkosten dort arschteuer, es sei denn die haben daran was geändert.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die WASD sind mir zu teuer. Zudem Preis kommen auch noch Zoll, Steuer und 40$ Versand.
Dann wird es die weiße Zowie und ich habe endlich wieder ein QWERTZ Keyboard.
Dann bleibt mir erstmal nur warten.

Die Übersicht ist interessant und ich frage mich jetzt ob bei meiner US Filco Majestouch 2 die Leertaste 6,25u oder 6,00u lang ist.

Edit: Wobei ich gerade wieder gelesen habe das schon wieder bessere Layouts gibt, als NEO2. Macht alles nur schwerer.


----------



## usopia (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Filco Majestouch hat Standard-Layout, also auch eine 6.25u Space. 

Und wie gesagt, wenn du irgendwann mal ein ISO-DE Kappenset im DSA-Profil hast, kannst du auch jedes andere DE-Layout auf der Tastatur realisieren. Egal ob NEO, NEO2, Colemak, Dvorak etc...

Ich hatte vor paar Jahren auch mal überlegt, nochmal ein anderes Tasten-Layout zu lernen aber aus dem Alter bin ich wohl raus, bin einfach zu sehr an ISO-DE gewöhnt. Selbst ANSI wollte mir nicht so recht gefallen...


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



usopia schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, wenn du irgendwann mal ein ISO-DE Kappenset im DSA-Profil hast, kannst du auch jedes andere DE-Layout auf der Tastatur realisieren. Egal ob NEO, NEO2, Colemak, Dvorak etc...


Das kann noch spaßig werden.
Alles was ich bisher gefunden habe,  war entweder für ANSI (und es gab auch kein ISO Set), ist kein DSA oder war nicht kaufbar.
Zumidest deskthority und geekhack habe ich nichts gefunden und auf massdrop auch nicht.

Das macht ein sehr guten Eindruck: https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=74350.0, aber leider kein DSA.


----------



## usopia (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, die gefallen mir auch! Das ist das SA-Profil, würde sogar gehen (wenn ISO-DE) weil alle Caps in Größe Row3 sind. Das sieht man nicht so oft weil diese Sets normalerweise auch "sculpted" sind, also unterschiedlich geformt. Sphericals im SA-Profil sind mittlerweile sogar meine absoluten Lieblings-Caps, ich mag diesen Oldschool-Style mit den extrem hohen Kappen sehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade, daß du alle drei Granite-Groupbuys verpaßt hast, der letzte auf Massdrop ist garnicht mal so lange her. Leider wird das Kit wohl auch nicht mehr kommen, da Matt3o (der Granite designed hat) es nicht mehr anbieten möchte. Er bringt aber hin und wieder neue/andere Sets raus und ist einer der wenigen, die i.d.R. auch immer ISO-Language-Kits mit anbietet. Sobald ich mal was sehe, was für dich infrage kommen würde, sag' ich dir gerne bescheid.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



usopia schrieb:


> Ja, die gefallen mir auch! Das ist das SA-Profil, würde sogar gehen (wenn ISO-DE) weil alle Caps in Größe Row3 sind. Das sieht man nicht so oft weil diese Sets normalerweise auch "sculpted" sind, also unterschiedlich geformt.


ISO würde es geben, aber wohl kein DE.



> Sphericals im SA-Profil sind mittlerweile sogar meine absoluten Lieblings-Caps, ich mag diesen Oldschool-Style mit den extrem hohen Kappen sehr.


Ausprobieren wäre sehr viel einfacher, wenn man einfacher an sowas kommen würde. 




> Schade, daß du alle drei Granite-Groupbuys verpaßt hast, der letzte auf Massdrop ist garnicht mal so lange her. Leider wird das Kit wohl auch nicht mehr kommen, da Matt3o (der Granite designed hat) es nicht mehr anbieten möchte.


Ärgerlich.
Wobei auf reddit steht das sie wieder kommen, aber für ALPS und möglicherweise auch so. Aber erst Anfang 2016.



> Er bringt aber hin und wieder neue/andere Sets raus und ist einer der wenigen, die i.d.R. auch immer ISO-Language-Kits mit anbietet. Sobald ich mal was sehe, was für dich infrage kommen würde, sag' ich dir gerne bescheid.


Wäre nützlich, da es mehr als eine Quelle gibt. Frage ist nur wie mir das gefällt.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mhm, habe mir über Amazon(bei Atelco) eine Tastatur "Wie neu" bestellt.
Nur wundere ich mich, da keine weißen Keycaps und auch keine weißen Keycaps dabei sind. Das ist doch eigentlich Standard, oder?
Auf der Rechnung steht nur Kratzer, Gebrauchsspuren (sehe ich aber beides nicht) und Handbuch fehlt, sowie das die Verpackung geöffnet wurde.


----------



## usopia (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...um welche Tastatur geht es denn genau? 

Daß man bei sogenannter "B-Ware" oder Gebrauchtartikeln teilweise Sachen bekommt, die wie neu aussehen hab ich auch schon festgestellt. Die schreiben das mit den Kratzern und Gebrauchsspuren wahrscheinlich zur Absicherung hin, falls da doch mal was sein sollte.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die weiße Zowie Celeritas.


----------



## usopia (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dachte ich mir zwar schon aber man weiß ja nie. 

Dieses Bundle inkl. der weißen Caps gibt es möglicherweise nur von Caseking, wobei ich jetzt nicht bei anderen Händlern gesucht habe. Aber wenn du die nur mit schwarzen Caps günstig bekommen hast, kann man es evtl. verschmerzen?!

Das mit dem Granite-Groupbuy im Januar scheint sich übrigens zu bestätigen. Aber das weißt du ja glaub' ich schon.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



usopia schrieb:


> Dieses Bundle inkl. der weißen Caps gibt es möglicherweise nur von Caseking, wobei ich jetzt nicht bei anderen Händlern gesucht habe. Aber wenn du die nur mit schwarzen Caps günstig bekommen hast, kann man es evtl. verschmerzen?!


Dürfte gehen, aber wirklich erwartet habe ich das nicht. 



> Das mit dem Granite-Groupbuy im Januar scheint sich übrigens zu bestätigen. Aber das weißt du ja glaub' ich schon.


Was neueres als ich im letzten Post geschrieben habe weiß ich nicht. 

Mich nervt nur die Beleuchtung etwas und abschalten geht scheinbar nicht.


----------



## usopia (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich glaube die kann man per Tastenkombi abschalten. Hab die Celeritas aber momentan nicht angeschlossen, ich schau gleich mal nach.

* "Zowie-Taste + F8" schaltet die Bel. aus. Bei mir steht das übrigens alles auf dem Katon der Tastatur hinten drauf. Ein Handbuch ansich gibt es glaub ich garnicht. Soweit ich weiß muß man die LEDs aber nach jedem Neustart wieder ausschalten.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Stimmt steht hinten drauf.
Und nach jedem drücken von Caps, Num oder Scroll, weil die gehen jedesmal wieder an. So wirklich praktikabel ist das nicht.


----------



## usopia (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...stimmt, das hat mich auch immer etwas genervt. Da hilft wohl nur die Radikal-Methode: LEDs abklemmen.


----------



## XyZaaH (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi, ist eigentlich noch jemand von euch an pbt tasten im deutschen ISO Layout mit backlight kompatibilität interessiert? Vielleicht könnten wir mal bei vortex anfragen ob die bei ner sammelbestellung ein paar Sets produzieren.


----------



## usopia (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...die gibt es mittlerweile schon! Vortex hat die vor kurzem bereits aufgrund eines InterestCheck produziert, sie müssten nur noch angeboten werden.
Mir gefallen sie leider nicht so, im Gegensatz zum ANSI-Set von Vortex haben sie hier diesen seltsamen Font ausgewählt, warum auch immer. Leider find ich gerade den Thread nicht, wo es auch erste Bilder zu den Caps gab, kann ich evtl. nachreichen. Kann auch sein, daß die auf deren Facebook-Seite zu sehen waren.


----------



## XyZaaH (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Beim interest check hab ich auch schon mitgemacht, ich schau auch mal auf deren Seite. Ich brauch halt einfach pbt keycaps, hab meine k70 zwar erst seit vorgestern, jedoch sind auf meiner alten blackwidow die Abs keycaps schnell unansehnlich geworden


----------



## usopia (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...ansonsten könntest du nochmal VERGiL1202 im MechaBlog anschreiben, ob er mittlerweile weiß, ob die Vortex PBTs im DE-Layout bald mal angeboten werden. Mein letzter Stand ist halt, daß es die noch nicht zu kaufen gibt.

Es gibt auch sonst leider absolut kein anderes ISO-DE-Kappenset aus PBT für beleuchtete Mechas.


----------



## beren2707 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei meiner Leertaste ist der linke Keycap Stabilizer gebrochen (habe übergangsweise einen aus der Enter-Taste des Nummernblocks zweckentfremdet). Würde daher als Ersatz und Reserve für weitere Defekte diesen Viererpack bestellen. Gibt es das woanders günstiger (wg. 7$ Versandkosten)?


----------



## BenRo (4. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Möglicherweise sind hier die Versandkosten (die Ermittlung scheint gerade nicht zu funktionieren, müsste man nachfragen) günstiger, jedenfalls sparst du am Produkt selbst 0.50$ 
WASD Keyboards Cherry MX Keycap Stabilizer Insert (2pcs) - Keyboard Parts - Products

Edit: Ah, Mist, der Mindestbestellwert sind 3 $

Hier gibts sie auch, auch hier konnte ich auf den ersten Blick nicht sehen, was die Lieferung aus Schottland kostet:
Kustom PCs Cherry MX Stabiliser Insert (Pack of 2)


----------



## beren2707 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke, der günstigste Preis für eine größere Menge kommt beim schottischen Anbieter zustande. Habe nun insgesamt 8 Stück für 8€ inkl. Versand bestellt - fürn bissl Plaste zwar recht viel, aber was will man machen.


----------



## usopia (4. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...hmm, hätte ich das eher gesehen, hätte ich dir zwei/drei von den Teilen zuschicken können. Andererseits isses nicht verkehrt, sowas für Notfälle "auf Lager" zu haben.


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (4. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Corsair Gaming K70 RGB Gen 2 mit braunen Switches: Corsair Gaming CH-9000119-DE K70 RGB Cherry MX Brown: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r  <-- Ich habe gehört die Sofware dazu ich sehr umständlich und Benutzer unfreundlich kann mir da jemand seine objektive Meinung zu schildern?

oder

Razer BlackWidow Chroma: Razer BlackWidow Chroma Mechanische Gaming Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

oder hättet ihr generell eine andere Idee als mechanische Tastatur der Preis wäre mir prinzipiell egal solange dann alles dann passt.
Vielen Dank


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Entscheid dich erstmal welche Switches du haben willst.
Die Razer Greens sind was anderes als die MX Browns.

Und ohne zu wissen was du genau willst kann dir auch niemand eine Empfehlung geben.


----------



## XyZaaH (4. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Did k70 kann ich empfehlen, die chroma nicht. Und ja die Software ist unübersichtlich. Aber da musst du nur ein mal rein und dann war's das.


----------



## meik19081999 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Qualitativ zwei unterschiedliche Welten.

Habe jeweils zwar die nicht RGB der Tastaturen getestet aber vom Design her die selben.
Bei der Razer werden dank der Gummibeschichtung die Tasten viel schneller fettig.
Robuster ist die K70 dank dem Aluminium auch noch 

Software ist wie schon gesagt unübersichtlich, aber man kann wirklich alles machen, was einem am Herzen liegt und lernen tut man ja auch.


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (5. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ok also nun gut vielen Dank für eure fleißigen Beiträge bin ich aus anderen Foren gar nicht gewohnt. Also ich hatte zuvor immer Gaming Tastaturen jedoch in Rubberdome version von daher kann ich nicht sagen ich viel diese oder jene Switches. Ich hab mir jedoch mal diverse Beiträge im Internet zu den Cherry, welche auf die teuersten aber auch die besten sein sollen, durch gelesen. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich schon für die Braunen Switches entschieden, da  "Sie haben einen spürbaren Druckpunkt, der aber nicht so ausgeprägt ist wie bei den blauen Schaltern","eignen sie sich sowohl zum Spielen als auch zum Schreiben gleich gut" diese als gute ALLROUND Gaming sowie zum normalen Gebrauch gut sein sollten. Falls ich falsch liege BITTE verbessert mich.

Naja nachdem ich gestern doch noch länger auf der Suche war hätte ich auch noch diese Tastatur hier entdeckt welche mir zusagen würde: Corsair Gaming CH-9000121-DE STRAFE RGB Cherry MX: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Liebe Grüße


----------



## XyZaaH (5. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nimm die k70 rgb


----------



## meik19081999 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Selber Preis dafür kein Lautstärkerad und kein Alu, ich würde auch zur K70 raten


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (5. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hm ok ich werde es mir nochmal überlegen ich dachte hald da die Strafe neuer ist ist sie bestimmt besser. Zudem habe ich gehört das früher die Software eben schlecht war bei den k70 und das bei der Strafe nicht so sein sollte ... 
Danke euch


----------



## meik19081999 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



WolfofWallstreet schrieb:


> Hm ok ich werde es mir nochmal überlegen ich dachte hald da die Strafe neuer ist ist sie bestimmt besser. Zudem habe ich gehört das früher die Software eben schlecht war bei den k70 und das bei der Strafe nicht so sein sollte ...
> Danke euch



Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Strafe eine sehr ähnliche Software hat.
Neu heißt nicht immer besser, vielleicht ist die K70 in der Produktion teurer oder so.
Such halt mal in Youtube nach Videos über die Software von beiden bzw Vergleiche gibts sicher auch.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



WolfofWallstreet schrieb:


> daher kann ich nicht sagen ich viel diese oder jene Switches.


Musst du halt alle selber ausprobieren.



> . Ich für meinen Teil habe mich schon für die Braunen Switches entschieden, da  "Sie haben einen spürbaren Druckpunkt, der aber nicht so ausgeprägt ist wie bei den blauen Schaltern","eignen sie sich sowohl zum Spielen als auch zum Schreiben gleich gut" diese als gute ALLROUND Gaming sowie zum normalen Gebrauch gut sein sollten. Falls ich falsch liege BITTE verbessert mich.


Jeder Switch eignet sich für jede Anwendung, es ist einfach eine Frage der Vorlieben. Also ausprobieren bis man was gefunden hat.
Nur sind die Razer Greens eher MX Blues und keine MX Browns,

Und die Frage was du haben willst hast du immer noch nicht beantwortet.
Aber nach deiner Auswahl willst du eine Beleuchtung haben und mehr kann man daraus nicht schließen, auch weil du weiterhin keine Entscheidung für einen Switch getroffen hast.
Die MX Slients basieren auf den Blacks und die sind wieder linear, wie auch MX Reds.


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (5. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du bist auch lustig sorry aber soll ich alle bestellen und dann jede durch probieren. Bei uns im Mediamarkt gibts auch nur 2 mechanische Tastaturen und die eine ist die Razer Chroma und die andere eine billige für 25 €. Deswegen habe ich mich einfach durchs Internet informiert und dachte das die braunen am besten passen würden


----------



## BigBubby (5. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Der Druckpunkt ist bei allen mech. mit cherry tastern gleich. Egal ob 20 oder 200€. Vorteil von Mecha gegen Rubberdom. Ich wuerde empfehlen mindestens red, blue und brown zu testen. Brown wird oft empfohlen, da sie aehlich rubberdom vom gefuehl sind. Sie haben einen druckpunkt sind aber irgendwie schwammig. Blue haben deutlichen druckpunkt und sind auch lauter. Reds dagegen gar keinen druckpunkt und dafuer sehr schnell. Zu Hause habe ich blues und auf der Arbeit reds.


----------



## usopia (6. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@WolfOfWallstreet: wenn du es mit dem Kauf nicht allzu eilig hast, kannst du vorher sämtliche MX-Schalter mit unserem MSTG ausprobieren. Momentan geht es sogar recht zügig voran ohne allzu lange Wartezeiten. Alle Infos dazu findet man im Link.

Daß die Browns ein gut geeigneter Allrounder sein könnte, hab ich damals auch erst gedacht. Im Endeffekt sind sie der einzige MX-Switch, den ich überhaupt nicht abkann. Trotzdem kann das bei dir natürlich ganz anders sein. Was ich damit sagen will: vorher ausprobieren ist immer gut, wie hier schon richtig gesagt wurde.


----------



## BenRo (6. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das ist ne gute Idee.
Aber selbst das reicht nicht immer – ich hab mir nachdem ich einen einzelnen Green-Switch getestet hab und begeistert war ne Ducky mit MX Greens gekauft und schnell festgestellt, dass ich damit kaum tippen kann, meine Hände schmerzen nach einiger Zeit. Bin dann wieder zu MX Blue gewechselt.

Also: So viel und lange wie möglich ausprobieren. Freunde fragen, PC-läden abklappern, zur Not vier Tastaturen bestellen und drei wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## usopia (6. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...jap, einzelne Schalter sind immer noch was anderes als eine komplette Tastatur, das ist mir vor allem bei Topre-Switches klar geworden. 
Diese Testgeräte sind aber immerhin brauchbar, um sich einen ersten Eindruck zu verschaffen. Aber nicht vergessen, alle Switches auch mal mit den kleineren Fingern anzutippen und nicht nur mit dem Daumen. 



BenRo schrieb:


> ...zur Not vier Tastaturen bestellen und drei wieder zurück schicken.


...hab ich auch schon gemacht. Nur habe ich anschließend keine der Mechas zurückgeschickt und nun ist 'ne richtige Sammlung draus geworden.
Schönes Hobby, nur nicht ganz billig. Vor allem wenn es dann irgendwann mit den Kappen-Sets losgeht.


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (6. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sorry für die Offtopic weiß denn jemand wenn ich mir bei Amazon was bestelle kann ich das ohne Probleme in den 3 Monaten zurücksenden solange das Produkt einwandfrei ist? Und wie genau ist der Vorgang?


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie kommst du auf drei Monate? Zwei Wochen sind die normale Wiederruffrist.


----------



## BigBubby (6. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Amazon hat glaube ich sogar 4. Da muss man aber aufpassen, dass es wirklich bon amazon und nicht vom marketplace kommt.


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (6. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und woher weiß ich ob es von einem anderen Händler oder direkt von Amazon ist?  Danke


----------



## BigBubby (7. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Lesen  dort steht immer dran von wem es kommt.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Irgendwie brauch ich wirklich keinen Numblock, ohne geht genauso gut. Aber auch mit lässt sich leben.


Und ich habe eine neue Tastatur die ich haben will: UK NovaTouch Hybrid Capacitive Switch MX Fitting Keyboard : SGK-5000-GKCT1-UK : The Keyboard Company. Wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin ob das wirklich ein Standard Layout ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

also ich habe nun die G910 Orion Sparkle und ich hab noch ni ne tastatur mit so unglaublich präzisen und dabei denoch leisen druckpunkt erlebt... liegt super an und das handy app feature ist auch richtig geil 

also ich empfehle sie definitiv  auch wen si nicht di billigste ist^^


----------



## BenRo (8. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Irgendwie brauch ich wirklich keinen Numblock, ohne geht genauso gut. Aber auch mit lässt sich leben.
> 
> 
> Und ich habe eine neue Tastatur die ich haben will: UK NovaTouch Hybrid Capacitive Switch MX Fitting Keyboard : SGK-5000-GKCT1-UK : The Keyboard Company. Wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin ob das wirklich ein Standard Layout ist.



Kleiner Tipp: Die gibts auch in Deutschland – und ist dann günstiger:
https://www.getdigital.de/Cooler-Master-Novatouch-TKL.html


----------



## usopia (8. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei Alternate oder Notebooksbilliger (da hab ich meine her) gibt es die NovaTouch momentan für knapp 140,- Euro.
Ist halt eine "günstige" Gelegenheit, an ein Board mit Topre-Switches ranzukommen. Die Tastatur ansich und die Verarbeitung sind mMn. gut, das Gehäuse ist identisch zur Quickfire Rapid-i. Auch die Topre-Schalter gefallen mir gut, sind aber näher dran an einer Rubberdome als jeder MX-Switch. Dürfte ich nur _eine_ Mecha haben (was ein Albtraum ), würde ich wohl eine MX vorziehen aber das ist wie immer Geschmackssache.

Leise ist die NT auch nicht gerade, nur entsteht hier das "Geklapper" nicht beim Anschlag, sondern beim Hochschnellen der Tasten in die Ausgangsposition. Es gibt zwar auch hierfür sogenannte Silent-Mods, die aber leider nicht so einfach zu bewerkstelligen sind (Gehäuse muß geöffnet werden), wie das O-Ring-Montieren bei den MX-Mechas.
Das Geräusch des Tastananschlags hingegen hört sich mMn. etwas dumpfer und angenehmer an als bei vielen MX-Boards.

*Info: Es gibt zwar über ebay-usa auch genau passende Silencer-Ringe für die Topre-Schalter zu kaufen, ich rate aber vom Kauf ab. Erstens kosten 90 Ringe schon über 50,- Euro und der Versender arbeitet mit Pitney Bowes, Inc. zusammen, die angeblich die Einfuhrabgaben (in diesem Fall ca. 27,-Euro) im Vorfeld berechnen und über Paypal abkassieren. Trotzdem kann es passieren, daß man beim deutschen Zoll _nochmal_ Abgaben zahlen muß, da Pitney Bowes hier eine rechtliche Grauzone ausnutzt.


----------



## poiu (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ich bin ja ei nalter hasse aber das war mir auch neu

falls einer denken sollte das heutige Tastaturen innovativ, ergonomisch, Zusatztasten/Funktionen und Features bieten, einfach mal das Video ansehen dann sieht man das nicht mehr so.

 einfach  was das IBM Options M15 konnte

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0yiyulkF-Y

Link zu Bildern 

http://www.dansdata.com/clicky2.htm


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die angeblich ergonomischen tastaturen, waren fuer mich irgendwie nie ergonomisch. Da taten sehr schnell die Gelenke weh.


----------



## poiu (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

nja kann ich nachvollziehen deshalb finde ich die dortige Anpassbarkeit durchaus sinnvoll,  die standfüsse  sind X-D

wenn man bedenkt das die Teile 20 Jahre alt sind, sind uach die Zusatztasten durchaus beeindruckend


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe probegetippt bei der G910 von Logitech

Sind die Switches von denen zu empfehlen ?

Für meinen Geschmack waren es die besten Switches (:
Vor Ort Mx-Browns und Blues getestet -> die einen zu laut die anderen zu straff 

Kann wer positives / negatives über die G910 sagen ?


----------



## JackA (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Über die Qualität kann ich nichts negatives sagen über die G910, auch habe ich nie was schlechtes darüber gelesen.
Was viele bei der G910 stört, sind eben die Romer-G schalter (von Omron), da sie sich nicht viel anders als Rubberdomes anfühlen, was die meisten Mecha-Nutzer nicht wollen xD. Gut auch die komisch geformten Tastenkappen sind nicht jeder Manns sache.
Wenn dir aber das Tastenfeeling nichts aus macht, dann spricht kaum was gegen die G910. Die Haltbarkeit der Mechanik sollte auch entsprechend lang sein. Dazu bieten die Schalter die beste Ausleuchtung der Legenden (bei MX-Schaltern wird immer der untere Teil abgeschnitten, da sich die Schalter einen eigenen Schatten werfen).


----------



## meik19081999 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Über die Qualität kann ich nichts negatives sagen über die G910, auch habe ich nie was schlechtes darüber gelesen.
> Was viele bei der G910 stört, sind eben die Romer-G schalter (von Omron), da sie sich nicht viel anders als Rubberdomes anfühlen, was die meisten Mecha-Nutzer nicht wollen xD. Gut auch die komisch geformten Tastenkappen sind nicht jeder Manns sache.
> Wenn dir aber das Tastenfeeling nichts aus macht, dann spricht kaum was gegen die G910. Die Haltbarkeit der Mechanik sollte auch entsprechend lang sein. Dazu bieten die Schalter die beste Ausleuchtung der Legenden (bei MX-Schaltern wird immer der untere Teil abgeschnitten, da sich die Schalter einen eigenen Schatten werfen).



Hat Corsair nicht so durchsichtige MX-Switches mit Cherry entwickelt?
Welche irgendwann auch für andere Hersteller verfügbar sein sollten?


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die rgb switches. Kann aber dauern. Wenn dir blau zu laut und braun zu hart, solltest du reds testen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Plane mir ein neue Tastatur zu holen weil ich 1. eben über meine eigentliche Tastatur Wasser geschüttet habe und 2. ehe mir eine Beleuchete holen wollte und auch bei zeiten einen USB 3.0 Stick den ich ja direkt an die Tastatur anschließen könnte. Was haltet ihr von der GIGABYTE Aivia Osmium? https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/A...rd-Tastatur/html/product/1032640?event=search


----------



## usopia (21. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hatte die Osmium mit MX Reds. Habe sie nur verkauft, weil ich mittlerweile eher auf kleinere, schlichtere Mechas umgestiegen bin. Die Ausstattung ist gut für den Preis, auch wenn sie mittlerweile teurer geworden ist aber das liegt wohl hauptsächlich am Devisenkurs. Die Software kann man allerdings fast vergessen. Wer also komplizierte Makros oder bestimmte Verknüpfungen auf die dedizierten Tasten legen möchte, sollte sich lieber ein anderes Modell anschauen.
Ansonsten hatte ich mit der Osmium keine Probleme, sie ist gut verarbeitet, es wackelt und knarzt nichts und die HBA ist ausreichend groß.
Wenn dir die Tastatur zu laut ist, empfehle ich den O-Ring-Mod, das macht wirklich viel aus und kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## kloanabua (23. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Auf Amazon die Roccat Ryos MK Pro mit braunen Switches für 99,99€ statt 165€ geschnappt.
Bin gespannt wie sie ist, hab noch nie eine Mechanische Tastatur ausprobiert. ^^
Wollte unbedingt eine Roccat das sie zu meiner Maus passt.
Meiner Coolermaster Tastatur fehlt die Handballenablage die ich jetzt vermisse aber damals als unnötig bezeichnet hab. 
Laut Rezessionen fallen öfter LEDs aus oder Tasten reagiern nicht gescheit, naja wird sich zeigen.^^
Sind die Audio In und Ausgänge an der Tastatur von der Qualität dann genauso wie direkt an den Klinkenanschluss angestöpselt oder leicht verschlechtert?
Würd sich gut treffen denn mein Headsetkabel ist mir fast zu kurz zum PC, um nen halben Meter länger könnts ruhig sein.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

oder hole ich mir die Logitech G910 Orion Spark was ist eure Meinung zu der und wie ist sie im vergleich mit der


----------



## Spinal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich finde 4 Dinge wichtig bei einer Tastatur.

- Schaltertyp
- Ausstattung
- Design
- Qualität

Da sollte man eben einen Weg finde, dies möglichst gut zu vereinen und eine Reihenfolge priorisieren. Das ganze muss man dann noch in sein Budget quetschen.

Schaltertyp ist, wenn man weiß was man will, ja noch recht flexibel.
Ausstattung wird schon schwieriger, besonders wenn man viel Wert auf eher seltene Besonderheiten wie USB 3.0 Anschlüsse legt.
Design ist manchen vielleicht nicht so wichtig, aber ich würde einfach keinen Spaß haben, wenn ich meine teure Tastatur hässlich fände.
Qualität priorisiere ich nicht ganz sooo hoch, denn die ist allgemein, bis auf die (austauschbaren) Tastenkappen recht ordentlich bei nahezu allen mechanischen Tastaturen.

Aber bei allem objektiven Vergleichen entscheidet am Ende noch immer der Bauch. Ich finde auch, dass jede Tastatur sich etwas anders anfühlt, trotz gleicher Schalter. Zum Beispiel weil die Tastenkappen unterschiedlich sind. Habe hier eine Corsair K70 RGB und Filco Majestouch mit MX Red. Die fühlen sich unterschiedlich an und klingen auch anders, obwohl beide MX Reds haben. Die Filco hatte ich zeitweise mit anders geformten, schwereren Double Shot Tastenkappen ausgestattet, das war eine total andere Erfahrung (mittlerweile wieder zurückgerüstet).
Deshalb kann ich zb. amer_der_erste nur empfehlen, die 910 zu holen, wenn sie für ihn das rundeste Produkt war. Wäre natürlich noch gut, andere Tastaturen zu testen, aber das Gefühl scheint ja zu stimmen.

Sorry für den Roman 

bye
Spinal


----------



## d3x (24. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Corsair Strafe RGB mit den Silent Switches?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sehe das so die eine Logitech G910 da kann man die Beleuchtung anpassen bis hin zu einzelnen Tasten mit verschiedenen Farben, die Gigabyte hat USB 3.0 und eben nur eine Beleuchtung die an oder aus ist bzw. noch hell, heller. Welche ist besser verarbeitet und hat die bessere Software auch später für Windows 10.

Denke da sprechen dann für mich 3 von 4 Punkten für die Logiteh G910 und 1 von 4 für die Gigybyte. Frage bleibt noch welche ist lauter beim Tippen würde es eher leise bevorzugen aber auch nicht unhörbar.


----------



## usopia (25. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Lautstärke bekommt man wie gesagt bei den MX-Schaltern mit O-Ringen gut in den Griff. Bei Logitechs Romer-G-Switches geht das aber nicht mit den O-Ringen. Wie laut die G910 ist, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, hab die bisher nur kurz im Saturn angetippt und die Switches haben mir eh nicht zugesagt. Außerdem ist die Kappenform ein Graus aber vielleicht kann man sich an sowas gewöhnen.

Wenn möglich, würde ich dir aber empfehlen, erstmal in einen Elektromarkt zu gehen und dort die vorhandenen Mechas anzutippen. Die Logitech ist eigentlich immer vorhanden und mit etwas Glück auch ein oder zwei verschiedene MX-Modelle. Ich denke, wenn man sich unschlüssig ist, ist das sinnvoller als drauf los zu bestellen und evtl. umtauschen bzw. zurückschicken zu müssen.
Wenn du es allerdings nicht allzu eilig hast mit dem Mechakauf, könntest du dir auch vorher unser MSTG anschauen, ein Numpad mit vielen verschiedenen Switches und Caps zum Ausprobieren. Momentan sind soweit ich weiß sogar Plätze frei, sodass das Ganze relativ zügig voran geht. Alle Infos dazu findet man im Link.


----------



## JackA (25. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Genau das was usopia sagt. Teste die Mechas im Fachmarkt.
Die G910 ist leiser als übliche MX-Mechas (mit O-Ringen). Sieht für mich aber zu Kiddie aus, die Tastenkappenform ist ein Graus und das Feeling an sich beim Drücken erinnert stark an Rubberdome und das will man bei einer Mecha einfach nicht (gibt aber auch viele die das anders sehen).


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

auch wichtig. 80% der Lautstärke von Mechas kommt von der Art wie man tippt. Hämmert man ohne Rücksicht auf die Gelenke auf den Tasten, sind alle Mecha laut. Tippt man dagegen (also von antippen, nicht durchschlagen), dann können alle recht leise sein. Ausnahme bilden da nur die blues durch das zusätzliche klickgeräusch.


----------



## d3x (27. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab mir jetzt mal die k70 RGB mit Red Switches gekauft, da diese im Angebot für 120€ zu haben war.
Meine erste Mechanische, mal gucken wie ich mit Red Switches klar komme


----------



## meik19081999 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



d3x schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal die k70 RGB mit Red Switches gekauft, da diese im Angebot für 120€ zu haben war.
> Meine erste Mechanische, mal gucken wie ich mit Red Switches klar komme



Wow was ein Preis!!
Wo war die so billig?

Wirst zufrieden sein  Viel spaß damit.
Je nach dem für was du die Tastatur benutzt sind Reds vielleicht ungeeignet.


----------



## d3x (27. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

https://www.computeruniverse.net/pr...gaming-k70-rgb-mechanical-gaming-keyboard.asp

Gutschein : Black15

Naja, spiele schon ziemlich viel und gerne CS, und auch andere Spiele. Schreiben sollte man aber auch mit ihr können


----------



## meik19081999 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also Spielen ist eig. keine herausforderung, man darf aber nicht seinen daumen zu sehr auf der Leertaste hängen lassen, sonst drückt man diese schon 

Schreiben muss man sich warscheinlich etwas umgewöhnen, war zumindest bei mir so ^^


----------



## XyZaaH (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat jemand von euch ne Tastatur im ANSI layout? Ich überlege meine K70 RGB zu verkaufen und mit ne pok3r zuzulegen, und dachte an das ANSI Layout damit ich die Keycaps wechseln kann? Wie läufts dann mit den Umlauten? Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit ner 60% tastatur?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt zB EurKey.
Ist nur umständlich, da man 2 Mdofier für große Umlaute braucht.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt zB EurKey.
Ist nur umständlich, da man 2 Mdofier für große Umlaute braucht.


----------



## XyZaaH (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kann man dabei die Binds ändern? Zb. Alt plus U ergibt ü?
Würde mir halt gerne ein Build mit einer pok3r plus SA keycap Set machen.


----------



## usopia (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

ja, kann man machen. Bei meinem Versuch vor paar Jahren, mich an ANSI zu gewöhnen, habe ich für sowas AutoHotKey genutzt. In die Software muß man sich aber schon etwas einarbeiten. Nur für die Umlaute gibt es aber bestimmt schon "fertige" Scripts.
Im Endeffekt konnte ich mich aber nicht mit ANSI anfreunden und habe mittlerweile auch nur noch ISO-Mechas.

Wenn du 100% blind tippen kannst, kannst du die Tastatur aber auch auf De lassen und einfach die Tastenbeschriftung ignorieren. Es "fehlen" einem dann zwar glaub' ich ein oder zwei Symbol-Tasten aber die meisten ANSI-User, die ich kenne, machen es so.


----------



## XyZaaH (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zu 100% blind tippen kann ich noch nicht, ich denke halt dass die Umlaute auch durch eine Tastenkombination erreichbar wären. Hab nicht wirklich Lust für jedes Tastenset dann noch ein ISO Pack und dann noch ein Pack mit Umlauten kaufen, vor allem weil die nie verfügbar sind.


----------



## usopia (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

..."nie" ist zwar nicht ganz richtig aber ich weiß natürlich, was du meinst. 
Hin und wieder gibt es schon zusätzlich ISO- und vor allem International-Kits aber wie du schon sagst: das wird meist ziemlich teuer. Trotzdem haben sich bei mir mittlerweile einige schöne Kappensets angesammelt.

Aber ich kann natürlich verstehen, daß du auf ANSI gehen willst, ich hab's ja damals aus dem gleichen Grund versucht. Und wie gesagt, das mit den Tastenkombinationen für Umlaute kann man machen. Ist wie immer eine Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## XyZaaH (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

An Gewöhnung sollte es nicht scheitern. Erstmal schauen ob ich mir die Pok3r bestelle. Bzw ob ich die k70 verkaufe oder nicht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:

sind die LED bei Mechas mit Cherry-Switches eigentlich immer die selben?
Frage nämlich, weil nach zwei defekten Shine 3 (innerhalb von 7 Monaten) nun auch meine Rapid-I wieder LED-Ausfälle hat.

Keine Ahnung wieso, aber bei mir halten Mechas komischerweise immer nur rund fünf Monate 

Überlege nun, auf eine MX 6.0 upzugraden... in der Hoffnung, dass diese etwas beständigeren LED hat (im Vergleich zu bspw. Costars oder iOne).


----------



## XyZaaH (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Vergiss einfach das backlight, ist eh nur ein gimmick. Bei meiner k70rgb ist jedoch noch nix ausgefallen. Und nein die LEDs sind nicht die selben.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

LEDs gehen quasi nie kaputt, egal ob bei mechanischen Tastas oder sonst wo. Wenn die nicht mehr leuchten dann weil die Schaltung davor Schrott ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hm, ich bin allerdings jemand, der beim Schreiben aus Gewohneit ab und zu auch noch mal kurz mit den Augen über die Tastatur fliegt.
Abends oder Nachts könnte das natürlich schwierig werden...


----------



## XyZaaH (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab wie gesagt auch ne k70rgb, ich schau zwar nie auf die Tastatur, aber nachts sieht man doch was. Vor allem durch das Licht vom Monitor sollte genug Licht da sein um alle 500 Charaktere mal ein Komma nachzuschauen.


----------



## AhniSam (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich bin zwar ein uralte User aus dem PC Games, aber ich habe jedoch einen Frage. Es geht nur ums Corsair K70 RGB mit Red Switches. Vorher hatte ich Blackwidow 2014 ohne Tastenbeleuchtung mit green Switches benutzt.

Aber eine Sache nervt es. Jedes mal wenn ich PC hochfahre und alle Programme samt Corsair Tool lädt, reagiert mein Taatatur nicht. Ich muss warten bis der Tastatur kurz von alleine ausgeht und dann "neugestartet" wird. Dann funktioniert es alles auf Dauer bis auf erneutes Windows hochfahren... Das hatte ich alle anderen Tastaturen noch nie gehabt!

Welche Sinn besteht das oder ist der Fehler?

Mich nervt es auch dass ich jedes mal wenn der Tastatur aktiv sind, immer Beleuchtungsprofil umstellen, die setzten immer Default zurück.

Tastatur hängt am USB3.0 und Maus wie gewohnt USB 2.0.


----------



## XyZaaH (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also meine k70 macht das nicht. 
Steck mal die Ports um, an zwei USB 2.0 Ports.


----------



## DirtyPants (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



AhniSam schrieb:


> Mich nervt es auch dass ich jedes mal wenn der Tastatur aktiv sind, immer Beleuchtungsprofil umstellen, die setzten immer Default zurück.



Das hatte ich auch zu Beginn als ich die Tastatur neu hatte. Du kannst aber im Corsair Tool einfach dein gewünschtes Profil als Standard Profil auswählen, dann lädt es direkt beim hochfahren.

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass du dein Wunschprofil, in der Übersicht deiner Profile, rechts anklicken musst und dann die Option als "Standard verwenden" auswählen musst.


----------



## Spinal (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich finde, wenn nach 5 Monaten die LEDs ausfallen, ist das ein Garantiefall. Zumal bei Tastaturen im dreistelligen Euro Bereich eine hohe Qualität zu erwarten ist.



AhniSam schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar ein uralte User aus dem PC Games, aber ich habe jedoch einen Frage. Es geht nur ums Corsair K70 RGB mit Red Switches. Vorher hatte ich Blackwidow 2014 ohne Tastenbeleuchtung mit green Switches benutzt.
> 
> Aber eine Sache nervt es. Jedes mal wenn ich PC hochfahre und alle Programme samt Corsair Tool lädt, reagiert mein Taatatur nicht. Ich muss warten bis der Tastatur kurz von alleine ausgeht und dann "neugestartet" wird. Dann funktioniert es alles auf Dauer bis auf erneutes Windows hochfahren... Das hatte ich alle anderen Tastaturen noch nie gehabt!
> 
> ...



Die Tastatur sollte eigentlich direkt funktionieren, aber bis der Treiber bzw. die Corsair Software geladen ist, wird sie mit der Standardbeleuchtung gestartet. Danach sollte allerdings das gespeicherte Profil inklusive der Beleuchtung aktiv sein.

Die Razor hat übrigens zwar grüne Schalter, aber "green Switches" könnte verwirren, denn es sind keine Cherry MX Green, sondern Cherry Nachbauten die meines Wissens den MX-Blues ähneln.

bye
Spinal


----------



## BigBubby (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Richtig. Korrekte Bezeichnung wäre Razer green switch, welche den MX-Blue ähneln.


----------



## AhniSam (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Also meine k70 macht das nicht.
> Steck mal die Ports um, an zwei USB 2.0 Ports.



Kann ich die nichts machen, da alle anderen USB-Ports belegt sind, nur USB-3.0 sind frei.


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dann steck Testweise etwas raus?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich hab wie gesagt auch ne k70rgb, ich schau zwar nie auf die Tastatur, aber nachts sieht man doch was. Vor allem durch das Licht vom Monitor sollte genug Licht da sein um alle 500 Charaktere mal ein Komma nachzuschauen.



Und was wäre dem zur Folge dein Vorschlag?

Die Rapid-I aus der RMA behalten oder vielleicht gar ne MX 6.0 zulegen?


----------



## XyZaaH (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die rapid I behalten, und einfach das backlight ausschalten. Oder eine Mecha kaufen, die keins hat.


----------



## LexLex1990 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo.
Ist die Quickfire XTI empfehlenswert?
Oder gibts es in dieser Preisklasse bessere Alternativen?

Wichtig:
MX Brown, eventuell sind Reds auch okay. (Ist meine erste Mechanische Tastatur)
gute Verarbeitung (Costar Tastenkappen)
Makros
Beleuchtung


----------



## repe (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi,

kann mir jmd eine mech. Tastatur unter 100 Euro  empfehlen (sollte es überhaupt empfehlenswerte <100 EUR geben), wenn möglich mit Handballenauflage? - Danke!


----------



## XyZaaH (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Full-size? Tkl? 60%? Switches?


----------



## BigBubby (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Cheery mx-board 3.0


----------



## evilass (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



repe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jmd eine mech. Tastatur unter 100 Euro  empfehlen (sollte es überhaupt empfehlenswerte <100 EUR geben), wenn möglich mit Handballenauflage? - Danke!



Noch für 10 Std. im Angebot. Zwar 10 Euro über Budget, aber vielleicht drückst Du ein Auge zu  => ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sind aber kein MX Switches.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hey zusammen,

hab mittlerweile meine Cherry MX 6.0 erhalten und bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden.
Allerding scheint mir die Tastatur im Vergleich zu meiner alten CM (trotz nach wie vor MX Red) doch relativ laut zu sein.
Hab auch schon meine alten KingMod O-Ringe mit 50 Shore A (die blauen) druntergeschnallt, macht allerdings kaum einen Unterschied. Auch zwei übereinander sind nicht wirklich leiser, nur haptisch matschiger.
Hat zufällig schonmal jemand Ringe mit über 50 Shore A ausprobiert?
Könnte man die überhaupt einigermaßen benutzen oder ist der Aufschlag dann schon zu stark gedämpft?

Ansonsten überlege ich sogar schon, den Boden unter den Switches mit Moosgummi auszustopfen. Die Cherry ist ja in relativ stabilem Alu gehalten, was man meines Erachtens auch raushört 
Vielleicht hilft da ja etwas zusätzliche Dämpfung am Boden...


----------



## usopia (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich nutze hauptsächlich günstige O-Ringe mit 70°Shore. Die dämpfen mMn. genauso gut, sind mir aber lieber weil ich mit weicheren Ringen den Anschlag etwas schwammig fand.
Du wirst aber mit anderen oder mehr Ringen die Lautstärke der MX 6.0 wohl nicht leiser bekommen. Die Hohlräume im Gehäuse mit Moosgummi oder ähnlichem auszufüllen, könnte aber tatsächlich was bringen. Gerade bei Alu-Gehäusen haben da schon andere user die Reonanz-Geräusche senken können.
Was ist das denn für ein Geräusch, das dich stört, tatsächlich der Anschlag oder eher ein metallisches Nachhallen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schwer zu sagen.
Mich stört eigentlich am meisten das hohe Klacken beim Aufsetzen des Caps.
Ich denke mal, die Alufläche unterhalb der Switches wird im Vergleich zu einfachem Kunstoff stärker hallen.

Hier mal eine kurze Hörprobe:
[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/user-514251562/cherry-mx-60-mx-red-noise[/SOUNDCLOUD]

Dazu sei übrigens noch zu erwähnen, dass ich einen recht harten Anschlag gewohnt bin, was den Effekt natürlich noch mal verstärken dürfte.
Aber selbst bei sanfteren Anschlägen ist das Klirren/Klappern der Tasten noch relativ laut zu hören.
Manchmal hallen auch die Federn ein wenig nach.

Vielleicht probiere ich es demnächst einfach mal mit einer zurechtgeschnittenen Schicht Moosgummi


----------



## BigBubby (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich weiss will keiner hoeren, aber mal probiert nicht durchzuschlagen? Nicht nur leiser und schonender fuer die fingergelenke, sondern vor allem such schneller


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich anmerken, dass mein großer Holztisch den Pegel recht stark anhebt, wodurch die Anschläge sehr laut erscheinen 
Hier mal eine alternative Variante, mit _normalem_ Anschlag (bis zum Boden) und ohne mein Mauspad drunter (hat vorher sehr gewummert):

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/user-514251562/cherry-mx-60-mx-red-noise-normal-attack[/SOUNDCLOUD]

Werde es vielleicht mal mit anderen O-Ringen und ein wenig Moosgummi probieren.


----------



## Wolfseye (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Neues Angebot bei Notebooksbilliger.de:

Qpad MK-50 (Mx-Blue) für 59.99 Euro 

Normalpreis ab 70,-Euro aufwärts. 

QPAD MK-50 Gaming Tastatur günstig kaufen bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Wolfseye (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Btw, für die die es wirklich interssiert (*bitte nicht um sich drüber auszulassen!*), bei *Amazon.de* ist heute wieder ab 17.00 Uhr die *Razer Blackwidow Chroma* im Angebot. Preis noch unbekannt. Und morgen vormittag ab *10.00 Uhr* in Europa gibts *50%* auf Razer Produkte im offiziellen Razer Store (Razer? - For Gamers. By Gamers. - Razer Deutschland) , wenn man seinen Razer Account (vorrausgesetzt) mit einem Razer-Insider Account verbindet. (*Infos dazu*: [15.01] Razer 50% auf Peripherie und ZubehÃ¶r - Deals)


*Nochmals, bitte jetzt nicht wieder die üblichen "Razer Hasser" Kommentare loswerden. Die Hinweise waren für die die es interessiert, nicht für die die nur mal wieder was posten wollen um des postens Willen.
*
Danke.


----------



## Wolfseye (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ach guck an, was sehe ich denn da ?


https://www.caseking.de/corsair-gaming-strafe-rgb-gaming-tastatur-mx-blue-schwarz-gata-715.html


Eine *Corsair Strafe RGB* mit *MX-Blue* ? Wie lange wird das wieder halten bevor es die nicht mehr gibt ? Denke nicht sehr lange wie ich Corsair kenne. Wen es interessiert sollte schnell zugreifen. 


Wie einige von euch ja (_vielleicht_) wissen gibt es für mich einige Gründe gegen Corsair Keyboards, wegen Sachen die mir nicht gefallen. Einer der Gründe war, das es so gut wie *NIE* eine mit _MX-Blue_ gab. Aus lauter Neugierde musste ich einfach zuschlagen.
Auch wenn ich das Gefühl habe das die bald wieder wegen der schon vorherigen Gründe, wesegen ich Corsair nicht mag, zurück geht. Aber die Neugierde das ganze auch mal mit meinen geliebten Blues zu testen war stärker als die Abneigung. ^^


Klingt es nicht einfach geil ? 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6P1T0P8sv8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal schauen ob das diesmal reicht oder wieder nicht.


----------



## XyZaaH (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe mir gerade eine Novatouch TKL gegönnt, heilige ******* ist Topre geil :Banane: MX ist zwar schön, aber Topre ist einfach eine Liga drüber :O Insbesondere mit meinen Vortex Thick PBT Keycaps.
Mit SA Keycaps solls dann nochmal was anderes sein


----------



## D4nyx (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine Ducky Shine 5 RGB MX-Brown ist heute bei Caseking raus   

Wer also ebenfalls seit einem Monat gewartet hat wie ich oder sich eine zulegen will: Sie ist wieder lieferbar


----------



## M-Reimer (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da ich keinen anderen geeigneten Ort zur Diskussion gefunden habe, frage ich mal hier nach.

Ich möchte eine neue Tastatur anschaffen. Gerne auch etwas hochwertigeres. Meine vorläufige Wahl fällt auf das Cherry MX-Board 3.0 mit braunen Tasten. Zum einen wegen dem günstigen Preis, zum anderen finde ich die niedrigeren Tasten interessant.

Ein Nachteil, zumindest für mich, ist aber das Fehlen von alternativen Keycaps zum Ergänzen/Modden. Ich würde gerne die WASD-Tasten durch farbige ersetzen. Solche Tasten kann man für MX-Taster zwar kaufen, sie wären aber für das MX-Board zu hoch. Das stört gerade bei den Buchstabentasten. Vor allem wenn man mit 10 Fingern schreibt.

Deshalb die Frage an Mecha-Besitzer: Haltet ihr es für möglich die Tasten von der Unterseite her einfach abzuschleifen auf das nötige Maß? Die zusätzlichen Streben in der Taste würde ich dann auf der Fräsmaschine passend noch stutzen, dass die Taste trotz der reduzierten Höhe noch ganz gedrückt werden kann. Grundvoraussetzung dafür ist, dass das kreuzförmige Loch, das auf die Taste gehört, ab Werk tief genug ist. Das nachzuarbeiten ist kaum machbar.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Abschleifen könnte schwierig werden. Mal überlegt einfach die originaltasten abzuschleifen und selbst zu lackieren? Du wirst wohl kaum die Aufschrift bei WASD brauchen 

Zu der Tastenwahl: Ich würde testen ob du auf dauer wirklich braune willst oder nicht blau oder rot eher deine sind.


----------



## XyZaaH (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich würde kein mx Board kaufen. Soll das Board full-size sein?


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich würde kein mx Board kaufen.


Und ich würde keine Empfehlungen ohne Begründung ernst nehmen.

Für deine Frage hätte dir auch auch die Suchfunktion weitergeholfen Devlin - Cherry MX keycaps kommt aus diesem Thread.
Das mit dem abschleifen ist Blödsinn, da es die passenden Keycaps gibt.


----------



## XyZaaH (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und ich würde keine Empfehlungen ohne Begründung ernst nehmen.
> 
> Für deine Frage hätte dir auch auch die Suchfunktion weitergeholfen Devlin - Cherry MX keycaps kommt aus diesem Thread.
> Das mit dem abschleifen ist Blödsinn, da es die passenden Keycaps gibt.


Off centered caps lock. Keycaps tauschen? So gut wie unmöglich. Und die Standard keycaps sind nur bei wenigen Boards gut.


----------



## M-Reimer (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Abschleifen könnte schwierig werden. Mal überlegt einfach die originaltasten abzuschleifen und selbst zu lackieren? Du wirst wohl kaum die Aufschrift bei WASD brauchen



Das wäre eine Option wenn man einen Original-Tastensatz auf Reserve hätte. Bei neuen Geräten will ich aber keine Änderungen machen die im Garantiefall nicht rückgebaut werden können.



> Zu der Tastenwahl: Ich würde testen ob du auf dauer wirklich braune willst oder nicht blau oder rot eher deine sind.



Gute Frage. Ich wollte eigentlich vermeiden mehrere Tastaturen kommen zu lassen. Blau geht auf jedem Fall garnicht. Weil mich das Klackern stören würde. Beim Spiel hätte ich das vermutlich auch ständig im TeamSpeak. Ich dachte das etwas "Feedback" nicht schlecht wäre. Ist ja toll wenn man die Taste nicht ganz drücken muss. Bringt aber nichts wenn man nicht spürt wann ausgelöst wurde. Und: Nein ich habe den Blick nicht zwingend am Monitor sondern oft auf der Vorlage von der ich abtippe.


----------



## M-Reimer (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Für deine Frage hätte dir auch auch die Suchfunktion weitergeholfen Devlin - Cherry MX keycaps.



Die Adresse kenne ich bereits. Eine Bestätigung, dass die Kleinserien günstig fertigen und nach Deutschland schicken, gab es aber nie. Ich habe die jetzt mal angeschrieben. Mal sehen ob Antwort kommt.


----------



## XyZaaH (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du kannst auch nach alternativen keycaps im Cherry Profil suchen, falls du trotzdem das mx Board willst. Alternativ kannst du welche im dsa Profil nehmen, die sind auch relativ flach.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe auf der Arbeit das MX3.0 mit reds. Da brauchst du nicht zu wissen ob ausgelöst. Angetippt ist gleich ausgelöst


----------



## blackout24 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Ãœbersicht, Diskussionen*

Warum findet man nirgends das hier in Deutschland?  
Max Keyboard Keycap, Cherry MX Switch, O-Ring Sampler Tester Kit 

Versandkosten 30 USD und dann nochmal 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf ist etwas happig. Ich würde aber gerne mal die Green, Clear und Brown Switches ausprobieren.
Ich habe gerade ein MX-Board 3.0 mit MX Blue und bin auch eigentlich sehr zufrieden aber ich frage mich ob etwas steifere Tasten nicht besser wären, weil ich doch relative viele Tasten durchdrücke. 
Selbst wenn ich extra vorsichtig bin, aber habe wohl zuviel Kraft in den Fingern.
Mich würde auch der Klangunterschied mit einen paar nicht flachen Keycaps interessieren.  

Ich liebäugle etwas mit dem Poker 3 Keyboard schön kompakt mit Alubasis. Numblock und F-Tasten nutzt ich so selten, dass es wohl kaum ein Unterschied macht sich anzugwöhnen dabei noch Fn zu drücken.
Lässt sich sicher auch besser reinigen als das MX Board 3.0.  

Poker 3 - PBT - ISO-DE [Alu Casing]   German QWERTZ - Black  version


----------



## BigBubby (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das durchdrücken wird mit der zeit weniger. Bei Rubberdom gewöhnt man sich sowas halt an und das muss man sich genau so wieder abgewöhnen. 
Außerdem ist es ja nicht "schlimm" für die Tasten, wenn du durchhaust. Es ist vor allem lauter und im verhältnis zum antippen anstrengender für die Gelenke.


----------



## blackout24 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Das durchdrücken wird mit der zeit weniger. Bei Rubberdom gewöhnt man sich sowas halt an und das muss man sich genau so wieder abgewöhnen.
> Außerdem ist es ja nicht "schlimm" für die Tasten, wenn du durchhaust. Es ist vor allem lauter und im verhältnis zum antippen anstrengender für die Gelenke.


 
Ich habe mein MX Board 3.0 schon über ein halbes Jahr. Die Lautstärke stört auch nicht, ich glaube nur das ich schneller tippen könnte wenn ich weniger durchdrücken würde.
Da dass vielleicht bei einem Fünftel der Anschläge passiert fallen mir die dann besonder grobmotorisch auf.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Üben üben üben  schwerer wären ja nur noch die Blacks alle anderen gehen leichter. Wenn du deinen Anschlag verbessern willst, also geschwindigkeit, dann entweder sowas wie TypeARace oder wie das hieß oder alternativ lange texte abtippen. Um so mehr man tippt, desto koordiniert wird man. Das richtig zu lernen geht schnell, wenn man vorher was schlechtes gelernt hat, dauert es ewig bis man sich das abgewöhnt hat. In meiner frühen Schulzeit war das noch nicht so viel mit Internet. Da hat man dann halt man Artikel aus einem Brockhaus abgetippt. Das hat sehr gut geholfen. Sowohl bei der Geschwindigkeit, wie auch beim blinden tippen


----------



## blackout24 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Üben üben üben  schwerer wären ja nur noch die Blacks alle anderen gehen leichter. Wenn du deinen Anschlag verbessern willst, also geschwindigkeit, dann entweder sowas wie TypeARace oder wie das hieß oder alternativ lange texte abtippen. Um so mehr man tippt, desto koordiniert wird man. Das richtig zu lernen geht schnell, wenn man vorher was schlechtes gelernt hat, dauert es ewig bis man sich das abgewöhnt hat. In meiner frühen Schulzeit war das noch nicht so viel mit Internet. Da hat man dann halt man Artikel aus einem Brockhaus abgetippt. Das hat sehr gut geholfen. Sowohl bei der Geschwindigkeit, wie auch beim blinden tippen



Die Grünen sind auch schwerer und auch clicky wie die Blauen. Die Clear Switches sind auch schwerer.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, hast ja recht. Nur sind die nicht mal so eben zu bekommen und werden halt nur extrem selten verbaut. 
Wie gesagt es ist nicht der Taster, sondern eher der Tastende


----------



## Fr0stY (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Ãœbersicht, Diskussionen*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Warum findet man nirgends das hier in Deutschland?
> Max Keyboard Keycap, Cherry MX Switch, O-Ring Sampler Tester Kit



Die Teile scheinen echt rar zu sein in Deutschland, habe jetzt auf die schnelle auch nichts gescheites gefunden.
Bleibt dir wohl nur der Import.
Hier habe ich was aus den Niederlanden direkt von CM gefunden: Mechanical Keyboard Key Switch Tester V2 (FREE SHIPPING!) - Cooler Master Europe Store 
20 € und wahlweise kostenfreier Versand (Swisspost) oder knapp 7 € mit UPS. Da fehlen zwar die von dir gewünschten MX-Clear, dafür ist Topre dabei. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich 
(Alternativ auch auf Massdrop aus den USA für 25 $, sollte auch ohne Zusatzkosten möglich sein)

Alternativ könntest du dir auch gleich ein Keyboard mit allen Switches bestellen: Ducky Shine 4 Fire 69 Limited Edition, LEDs blau/rot/gelb/grün, Cherry MX Mixed, USB, DE (DKSH1408SD-ZDEALAAZ2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Notfalls halt zurückschicken, auch wenn das nicht die feine Art ist, aber was bleibt einem übrig, wenn man die verschiedenen Schalter nur so schwer live testen kann...


----------



## usopia (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wer auch mit einem selbst hergestellten Switchtester auskommt, kann sich diesen Link mal anschauen. Der user bietet u.a. für relativ wenig Geld (hab damals glaub ich 9,- gezahlt) selbstgelötete Switchtester an. Einfach PN an den TE. Im Startpost ganz unten ist auch eine Abbildung zu sehen.


----------



## Freakwood (17. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Rapoo VPro V500? Ich habe welche für 30€ gefunden und würde grundsätzlich zuschlagen - bei den Switches handelt es sich um gelbe Kailh, dementsprechend hätte man hinsichtlich Keycaps auch eine vernünftige Auswahl.


----------



## JackA (18. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Natürlich qualitativ nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra, aber für eine Mecha von 30 Euro durchaus empfehlenswert. Die gelben Kailh gehen auf jeden Fall in Ordnung und haben einen Widerstand zwischen MX-Red und MX-Black.


----------



## Freakwood (18. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke für's antworten! Eventuell schlage Ich im Laufe der kommenden Woche zu. Tests o.ä. lassen sich im Internet nur wenige finden.


----------



## Mastermind83 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo zusammen ,

 ich überlege aktuell ob ich mir eine mechanische Tastatur zu lege. Aktuell benutze ich noch eine Roccat Isku Tastatur mich würde es halt mal interessieren ob man bei Games den Unterschied wirklich so extrem merkt. Bevor ich eine Summe X für eine investiere. Könnte ich mal eure Erfahrungs Werte dazu wissen macht es sich wirklich einen erheblichen Unterschied ? Oder solte ich eher überlegen ob ich doch nicht auf 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher gehe ? Wäre für jede Antwort euer seite dankbar .


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Mastermind83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> ich überlege aktuell ob ich mir eine mechanische Tastatur zu lege. Aktuell benutze ich noch eine Roccat Isku Tastatur mich würde es halt mal interessieren ob man bei Games den Unterschied wirklich so extrem merkt. Bevor ich eine Summe X für eine investiere. Könnte ich mal eure Erfahrungs Werte dazu wissen macht es sich wirklich einen erheblichen Unterschied ? Oder solte ich eher überlegen ob ich doch nicht auf 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher gehe ? Wäre für jede Antwort euer seite dankbar .



Ich kann mal soviel sagen: 32GB RAM braucht man für einen Gaming-PC absolut nicht.


----------



## Spinal (22. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Mastermind83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> ich überlege aktuell ob ich mir eine mechanische Tastatur zu lege. Aktuell benutze ich noch eine Roccat Isku Tastatur mich würde es halt mal interessieren ob man bei Games den Unterschied wirklich so extrem merkt. Bevor ich eine Summe X für eine investiere. Könnte ich mal eure Erfahrungs Werte dazu wissen macht es sich wirklich einen erheblichen Unterschied ? Oder solte ich eher überlegen ob ich doch nicht auf 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher gehe ? Wäre für jede Antwort euer seite dankbar .



Also wofür du dein Geld ausgibst bleibt natürlich dir überlassen. Ich würde bei einer mechanischen Tastatur den "Gaming"-Gedanken völlig außen vor lassen. Erwarte nicht, dass sich beim spielen irgendetwas wirklich ändert, man kann mit einer Rubberdome gleich gut oder schlecht spielen. Natürlich fühlt sich aber eine mechanische Tastatur anders an und meistens sind sie insgesamt hochwertiger verarbeitet.

Wenn du überlegst auf 32 GB Ram aufzurüsten oder eine mechanische Tastatur zu kaufen, dann würde ich eher zur Tastatur greifen. Aber nicht etwa weil sie mich in Spielen weiter bringt, sondern weil ich einfach gerne auf einer hochwertigen Tastatur tippe. Für mich ist eine Tastatur eine wichtige Schnittstelle Mensch->Computer. Und immerhin ist es das Gerät, mit dem die Finger ständig in Berührung sind. Wenn ich viel Geld für teure CPUs/GPUs ausgeben kann, warum nicht auch einfach mal eine gute Tastatur kaufen, von der man im Zweifel auch länger was hat.

Aber es ist natürlich auch eine Geldfrage, ein Schüler muss u.U. lange für sowas sparen, da sollte man überlegen ob man das macht. Jemand der seit Jahren arbeitet wird das nicht wirklich weh tun und der wird das nach ein- zwei Monaten wahrscheinlich schon vergessen haben, dass er eine überteuerte Tastatur gekauft hat.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Mastermind83 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habt ihr den da eine Empfehlung bei einer mechanischen Tastatur ?


----------



## usopia (22. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...wäre schon gut zu wissen, welche Vorgaben du so hast. Also wieviel du investieren kannst/möchtest, ob die Mecha Fullsize oder TKL sein soll, Beleuchtung ja/nein usw...

Generell schließe ich mich mal Spinal an. Ein Gerät, das ich tagtäglich "in der Hand " habe und mit dem ich direkt mit dem PC verbunden bin, darf schon etwas höherwertig sein. Eine Mecha hat für mich ganz einfach das viel bessere Tippgefühl und das will ich nicht mehr missen.
Allerdings sehe ich schon einen Vorteil, der sogar beim Zocken wichtig sein _kann_: man muß bei einer Mecha die Tasten nicht bis zum Anschlag durchdrücken, damit der Befehl ausgelöst wird. Man wird dadurch natürlich kein besserer Spieler aber ich kann mich noch gut an meine letzte Rubberdome erinnern, wo ich im Laufe der Zeit ein paar Tasten immer fester durchdrücken mußte, damit sie ausgelöst haben. Sowas nervt natürlich.
Im Übrigen bekommt man für das Geld, das eine Isku kostet auch schon eine günstige Mecha. Und ich bleibe vorerst auch bei 16 GiB Ram. .


----------



## JackA (23. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass dir 32GB RAM noch garnichts bringen (braucht man überhaupt schon mehr wie 8GB?)
D.h. rein vom Kosten/Nutzen Faktor, bist du bei einer Mecha wesentlich besser aufgehoben.
Nur kann man da nicht pauschal sagen: "Die ist die beste", sondern solltest du erstmal in Erfahrung bringen, welche Schalter dir zusagen (ab in Fachmarkt und Mechas befummeln). Da helfen dir auch theoretische Eindrücke aus dem Internet nichts, denn das muss dein persönlicher Geschmack ganz alleine raus finden.


----------



## Mastermind83 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

130 Euro kann ich investieren ohne grössere Probleme. 
Den Anschlag muss man glaube ich selbst testen hätte einen ziemlich leichten Anschlag hatte mich mit einer von Logitech an gefreundet aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## BigBubby (24. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mehr als (nicht wie  ) 8GB beim zocken braucht man selten bis nie. Mit 16 liegt man also deutlich in Sicherheit. 32 ist nur fuer die Hose  mit 130€ kriegt man schon gute Mecha mit diversen Funktionen. Interessant ist, was man gern haette und dann natuerlich richtig erkannt, welche switches. Vermutlich endet es mit rot oder blau.


----------



## Mastermind83 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo zusammen ,

 ich habe mich jetzt mich mal umgeschaut und sogar etwas herum exprementiert und bis jetzt liegen mir ziehmlich geil in der Hand die Logitech G910 Orion Spark und die G710 ich denke eine der beiden soll es werden.


----------



## BigBubby (26. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn sie dir gefallen, dann kauf sie ruhig. Das ist erst mal das wichtigste. Kleiner Tipp, nimm die günstigere. Irgendwann ärgert man sich sonst, über das rausgeschmissene Geld


----------



## usopia (27. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...hmm, das war bei mir noch nie der Fall. 
Ich habe u.a. auch zwei Mechas, die über 200,- gekostet haben und hab es bisher nicht bereut. Sind allerdings ganz andere Sachen als Logitech sondern Importe aus Asien und USA.

Im Fall von Mastermind83 käme es halt drauf an, ob er gerne RGB-Beleuchtung hätte. Wenn einem das wichtig ist, wäre es Unsinn, sich für die G710 zu entscheiden. Viel wichtiger finde ich allerdings, daß einem die Schalter zusagen. Erst danach kommt die Optik.


----------



## BigBubby (27. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich ging davon aus, dass "liegt geil in der Hand" bedeutet, dass ihm die Schalter gefallen.
Natürlich ist es bei sowas wie du bestellt hast, usopia, was anderes, als wenn man 200€ für eine Logitech Tastatur mit Handydock ausgibt. Mir fallen auch viele andere Tastaturen ein, die das Geld eher Wert wären, aber wenn ihm die gefallen, soll er sie ruhig kaufen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weiß zufällig jemand, wo man passende Keycaps für eine MX 6.0 bekommt?

Habe heute mal die gesamte Oberfläche mit einem Brillenputztich gereinigt. Dabei scheint sich allerdings die äußerste Lackschicht der Tasten gelöst zu haben, was nun zu einem äußerst unangenehmen, "gummiartigen" Gefühl führt.
Bei einigen Caps (bei denen ich etwas kräftiger gewischt habe) ist sogar schon die darunterliegende, glänzende Schicht sichtbar geworden


----------



## XyZaaH (29. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat ein Standard Layout, tastenkappen findest du überall. Schau mal nach pbt keycaps.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibts da zufällig auch welche mit deutschen Umlauten und mit transparenten Schriftzügen, für die LED-Beleuchtung?


----------



## usopia (30. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mit Backlight-Keycaps sieht es wirklich übel aus, vor allem wenn es ISO-DE sein soll. Die einzigen Sets die ich kenne, sind die für die Ducky Shine 3 und 4 bei Caseking. Die passen dann aber nicht 100%ig zu der MX 6.0 weil sie spezielle Sekundärzeichen für die Ducky haben. Und in schwarz gibt es sie auch nicht mehr. Man bekommt hier in D ja nichtmal ein beleuchtbares WASD-Set als Ersatz für abgenutzte Gaming-Kappen, ein echtes Armutszeugnis.

Sind die Caps deiner Cherry denn wirklich so sehr verhunzt, daß die garnicht mehr zu retten sind?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist schon relativ unangenehm. Gerade die Leertaste fühlt sich nun irgendwie klebrig an ^^

Hab mich mal mit Cherry in Verbindung gesetzt, vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch irgendwie ein Ersatz-Set.


----------



## usopia (30. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...jo, vielleicht geht da ja was bei Cherry, hab' schon paarmal von deren Kulanz gelesen.
Ansonsten würde ich nochmal versuchen, den Schmodder mit warmem Wasser von den Caps wieder runterzubekommen. Kann's aber natürlich schlecht beurteilen, ob das noch was bringen könnte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das Problem ist ja eigentlich nicht der Schmodder, sondern die abgelöste oberste Lackschicht


----------



## BigBubby (30. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Dann solltest du den brillenreiniger  schnellstens entsorgen oder maximal fuer pures unbeschichtetes glas benutzen.


----------



## kloanabua (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Apropos, wie reinigt ihr eure Tastatur? 
Nach einiger Zeit verstaubt sie ja und in blöden Kanten komm ich mit Zewa und Glasreiniger nicht so gut hin.
Und unter den Tasten sammeln sich, auch wenn ich versuche möglichst nicht am PC zu essen trotzdem ein paar Brösel.
Habs noch nie probiert ob der Staubsauger genügen würde oder ob ich die Tastenkappen abnehmen müsste. 
Hab übrigens die Roccat Ryos MK Pro.


----------



## XyZaaH (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nicht am PC essen, Hände waschen vor dem benutzen. Dann reicht ein staubtuch.


----------



## Spinal (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Staubsauger hat bei mir nicht so gut geklappt, der hat einfach zu wenig Kraft und ist zudem recht unhandlich. Ganz gut funktionieren Pinsel (evtl. dann auch in Verbindung mit einem Staubsauger). Ich bin jetzt nicht so der super Heimwerker, aber ich habe mir dennoch irgendwann mal einen Luftkompressor mit kleinem (ich glaube 6l) Tank  geholt. Den kann man noch gut tragen und ist zum PC reinigen optimal, auch um Tastaturen oder andere Dinge (Verstärker usw.) mal auszupusten reicht das locker (oder ist sogar overpowered). Fahrräder oder meine Reifen vom Auto pumpe ich damit auch auf. Werkzeuge kann man damit nicht so gut benutzen (wegen dem kleinen 6 l Tank), aber das war für mich auch nicht Sinn der Sache.

Ich bin natürlich so "doof" und hole mir was halbwegs vernünftiges, was gemessen an dem kleinen Kessel ein wenig albern und teuer ist, aber ich denke man kann schon für um die 100€ einen günstigen, kleinen Kompressor mit Schlauch und Pistole bekommen.
Wer einen guten Platz hat kann sich so ein Ding mit größerem Kessel auch in den Keller oder auf den Dachboden stellen und einfach einen langen Schlauch holen. Man sollte sich aber keinen ohne Tank holen, das bringt es einfach nicht. Selbst bei Kesseln bis 10l lässt der Druck nach nur wenigen Sekunden soweit nach, dass der Kompressor wieder losrattert (und die Dinger sind wirklich sehr laut). Ganz ohne Kessel ist laut und doof. Aber mit einer "Ladung" aus 6 l kommt man sehr locker hin was das PC reinigen betrifft. Und wenn man den Kompressor einmal läd und dann aussteckt/ausschaltet (damit er nicht nachläd) kann man sehr bequem lospusten. Denn selbst 4 Bar Druck, also wenn der Kessel schon recht leer ist, reichen locker um Lüfter usw. zu reinigen.

So, jetzt bin ich etwas abgeschweift, aber persönlich finde ich Druckluft zum entstauben/reinigen (natürlich auch hier mit etwas Vorsicht) sehr geeignet. Und bevor ich mir so schwächliche Druckluft aus Dosen kaufe, investiere ich lieber einmalig 100€ und habe soviel Druckluft wie ich will 

bye
Spinal


----------



## kloanabua (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Stimmt, großer 10bar Kompressor mit 100l Tank steht in der Werkstatt. [emoji16] 
Auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen.
Werd natürlich keine 10bar drauflassen is doch klar. [emoji23]


----------



## BigBubby (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kappen runter und in die Spülmaschine. Rest mit Pinsel und Tuch


----------



## XyZaaH (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Kappen runter und in die Spülmaschine. Rest mit Pinsel und Tuch


Mecha in die Spülmaschiene? Bist du des wahnsinns?


----------



## Spinal (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Er meint die Kappen


----------



## meik19081999 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Könnten je nach Temperatur auch schmelzen.
Ich fülle immer eine Schüssel mit Wasser und ein Tropfenn Spülmittel, danach alle rein und jedes einzeln beim Rausholen ein bisschen abrubbeln.

Die Tastatur ohne die Tastenkappent wird mit dem Kompressor und einem Pinsel gereinigt.

Fertig ist die saubere Mecha.


----------



## usopia (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...naja im Kochwaschgang sollte man die Caps nicht reinigen aber so bis 60° sollten die schon aushalten. Bei sehr verschmutzten Caps helfen Gebissreiniger-Tabletten (Korega-Tabs oder Kukident) in einer Schüssel Wasser sehr gut. Fürs Case und Platine nehme ich auch Pinsel und Lappen, evtl. Kunststoffreiniger. Von Mecha-Gehäusen in der Spül- oder Waschmaschine kann ich aber auch nur abraten. Hier mal ein Bild der Oberschale einer Model M, der das nicht gut bekommen ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Natürlich nicht 95°C Spülgang, sondern nur den Kurzgang und natürlich die Teile hinlegen und nicht anlehnen. Geht ohne Probleme solange man keine Elektronik mit reingibt


----------



## XyZaaH (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also meine pbt caps musste ich noch nie waschen. Gut, ich esse auch nicht am PC, und wasche mir auch die Hände vor dem benutzen.


----------



## usopia (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht 95°C Spülgang, sondern nur den Kurzgang und natürlich die Teile hinlegen und nicht anlehnen. Geht ohne Probleme solange man keine Elektronik mit reingibt



Der Fehler mit der Model M-Oberschale war, daß ich vergessen hatte das Teil vor dem Trockenvorgang rauszunehmen.  Der Spülgang lief bei 50°, weniger kann meine Maschine nicht aber das war wie gesagt auch nicht das Problem. Die heiße Luft hat dem guten Stück dann den Rest gegeben.
Im Endeffekt aber halb so tragisch, es war "nur" die Oberschale von meiner Ersatzteil-M. 



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Also meine pbt caps musste ich noch nie waschen.  Gut, ich esse auch nicht am PC, und wasche mir auch die Hände vor dem  benutzen.



Meine neueren Mechas mußte ich auch noch nie waschen, obwohl ich auch mal was am PC futtere oder so. Ich mach deswegen halt öfter sauber.
Wer sich aber auch für ältere, gebrauchte Mechas interessiert bzw. kauft, kommt zumindest um's Kappenwaschen kaum herum. Ist schon teilweise heftig, was man da so vorfindet...


----------



## XyZaaH (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Klar. Die wasch ich dann aber nicht in der Maschine.


----------



## BigBubby (2. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

In der Schulzeit musste ich die Tastatur auchvregelmaessig reinigen. Heute selten bis nie. Aber soweit, dass ich Hände wasche, bevor ich an den pc gehe ist es zum glueck noch nicht.


----------



## Körschgen (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zotac GTX 1080, Ducky Shine 6, & In Win Cases | Computex 2016 - YouTube

Die grauen Vortex ab Minute 10 machen mich ja tierisch an 

Die TKL von Ducky mit austauschbaren Modulen (BT/USB) find ich auch top....


----------



## Own3r (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei meiner Mionix Zibal 60 ist leider nur noch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung der WASD Tasten am funktionieren, die anderen Tasten werden nur noch sehr schwach beleuchtet. Habe schon alles mögliche probiert, aber wahrscheinlich ist intern was nicht mehr in Ordnung. Hat jemand schon mal von so einem Problem bei dieser Tastatur gehört? Wäre schade wenn die jetzt kaputt wäre...


----------



## dawaske (14. April 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir die Ducky Shine 6 gönnen soll. Das Teil erfüllt eig sämtliche meiner Anforderungen - wenn da nicht die hohen Tastenkappen wären... Wisst ihr zufällig, ob und wenn ja wo man flache Tastenkappen mit durchsichtiger Beschriftung (für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung) im Deutschen Layout bekommt?


----------



## Caduzzz (16. April 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@dawaske

Mit der Ducky Shine 6 machst du nichts falsch(vor allem jetzt zu Ostern bei caseking). Alternative Tastenkappen mit deutschem Layout wird schwierig, eventuell bei Aliexpress, ggf. schau dir mal die Tesoro Gram Spectrum, Tesoro Agile Red, USB, DE (TS-G11SFL RED) an, wenn du Reds magst.


----------



## BigBeardD (17. April 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo,
ich möchte nicht gleich ein neues Thema für meine Frage(n) eröffnen. Ich möchte mir nun auch mal eine mechanische Tastatur gönnen. Ich habe schon viel Recherche betrieben und bin nun an einem Punk angelang, wo "nur" noch drei Modelle zur Auswahl stehen.

- Titanwolf Imperial : CSL-Computer 302557 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Blue)
- REIDEA KM06: REIDEA KM06 Mechanische Gaming Tastatur mit Red Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor (Red)
- Sharkoon Skiller Mech SGK1: Sharkoon Skiller Mech SGK1 Mechanische Gaming Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor (Brown)

Der Preis sollte 80 € nicht übersteigen. Em ehesten würde ich zur Imperial (Blue) oder KM06 (Red) greifen, aber ich bin wegen der Blue und besonders der Red-Switches eher vorsichtig. Die Sharkoon wäre nur eine Notlösung weil diese mit Braunen Switches geliefert werden kann. 

Jetzt die Frage(n):
Sind die Blue-Switches wirklich so mega laut, damit andere Personen in der Wohnung nicht schlafen können bzw. dass man das Klicken durch Wände hört? Stört das Geräusch beim Spielen?
Leider werden meine präferierten Modelle alle nur mit Blue bzw. Red-Switches ausgeliefert.

edit: ich habe noch eine gefunden mit den Braunen Switches: 
Fnatic Gear Rush LED Pro Gaming-Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Caduzzz (17. April 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@BigBeardD

A)_ ich _würde die Reidea KM06 nehmen B) weil Reds C) Switches mußte wirklich_ selber _testen(!) D) Blues sind schon lauter, aber die haben einen haptischen Widerstand und einen akustischen "Widerstand" also das *KLICK*, die Reds haben weder noch E) ob es _dich_ beim Spielen_ stört_? >_ siehe "C)"

_Grüße


----------



## BigBeardD (18. April 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo,

bin jetzt etwas weiter. Kennt Jemand dieses Modell? :
Fnatic Gear Rush LED Pro Gaming-Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ist ohne Schickschnack, Cherry MX-Brown


----------



## JackA (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was willst wissen?
- War früher die Func KB-460
- Typische Mecha von iOne
- unterste Modifier-Reihe kein Standard-Layout, weshalb ein Tastenkappenwechsel fast unmöglich wird.

Hast du die Schalter mal persönlich getestet? Viele meinen, ohne Feedback können sie nicht leben, dabei haben sie keine Ahnung, wie es sich eigentlich anfühlt.
Und ja, MX-Blue sind sehr laut und man hört sie durch dünnen Wände durch. Beim Zocken mit Kopfhörern hört man sie eher weniger.


----------



## usopia (20. April 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich sehe (bzw. höre) das mit den Blues irgendwie völlig anders. Ich weiß nicht, wie man nur den Klick durch Wände hindurch hören soll. Beim normalen Tippen ist mMn. immer der Anschlag lauter als der Klick.


----------



## BigBubby (20. April 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das ist dann kein normales tippen,  sondern eine falsche Angewohnheit aus Rubberdom Zeiten (wie das Gas geben beim Einkuppeln beim Anfahren) . Ich schlage meine Tasten seitdem ich mechanische Tastaturen habe nicht mehr durch. Schont die Gelenke, ist leiser und schneller.


----------



## meik19081999 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Das ist dann kein normales tippen,  sondern eine falsche Angewohnheit aus Rubberdom Zeiten (wie das Gas geben beim Einkuppeln beim Anfahren) . Ich schlage meine Tasten seitdem ich mechanische Tastaturen habe nicht mehr durch. Schont die Gelenke, ist leiser und schneller.


Ich versuche jetzt eigentlich schon seit Ewigkeiten mir es ganz abzugewöhnen aber merke immer wieder, dass ich meine mx-red Switches trotzdem durch drücke, irgendwelche Tipps wie ich es ablernen könnte?


----------



## BigBubby (20. April 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Frau mit leichten schlaf hat ganz gut geholfen 

Etwas was man 10jahre anders macht ist halt schwer abzutrainieren.  Das braucht zeit und viel aufmerksamkeit.

Btw ich habs mir mit blues abgewöhnt.  Seitdem gehts auch mit reds.


----------



## FussyTom (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Moin. Ich würde mich mal freuen, wenn ROCCAT mal eine Ryos mit einer Skeltr kreuzen würde. Das wäre doch mal eine coole Tastatur.  Was meint ihr?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab zur Zeit eine QPAD MX-50 (MX Red) und würde gerne mal MX Brown testen.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Günstig, RGB brauch ich nicht, Handballenauflage wäre nett, aber kein muss, ebenso Nummernblock kein muss.


----------



## masturbinho (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab die Corsair Gaming STRAFE mit MX Brown und finde diese top - nachdem ich mich durch einige Tastaturen "gequält" habe. Allerdings ist - zumindest hier in der Schweiz - nur bei der RGB-Version eine Handballenauflage dabei.


----------



## JackA (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hier: Tastaturen mit Layout: DE, Switch-Typ: Brown/RGB-Brown Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

danke euch, sollte ich auf Cherrys setzen, oder können diese Kailh Switches auch was?


----------



## BigBubby (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn man nicht gerade Profi StarCraft Spieler ist überleben die Switches in der Regel den Spieler 
Die halten vielleicht nicht ganz so viel wie die Cherrys, aber immernoch 5-10 mal länger als jede Rubberdome.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gerade Profi StarCraft Spieler ist überleben die Switches in der Regel den Spieler
> Die halten vielleicht nicht ganz so viel wie die Cherrys, aber immernoch 5-10 mal länger als jede Rubberdome.



Also vom Schreibgefühl gleich bzw sehr ähnlich?


----------



## BigBubby (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ganz ehrlich? Das musst du austesten, dass nimmt jeder sehr anders wahr und liegt auch dadran, wie man selber tippt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Alles klar ich denke ich hol mir das Teil einfach mal.

Die Sharkoon "komischer Gamingname" ist zwar nicht wirklich hübsch ( hässlich halt ), aber für 60€ halt auch quasi geschenkt: Handballenauflage, weiße Lichters, Numpad, ...


----------



## lowskill (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Für einen objektiven Vergleich der verschiedenen Switch-Hersteller kann ich input.club empfehlen.


----------



## JackA (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nette Seite, mal eine der wenigen die nicht in "Typ XY ist zum Schreiben, YZ zum Zocken und ZZ ist hybrid" kategorisiert. Und schöne Animationen und Graphen.


----------



## sevendevil (15. September 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem meine Tastatur QPad-50 Brown kaputt gegangen ist, bin ich auf der suche nach einer ähnlichen Tastatur.
- Cherry MX Brown
- Kabelgebunden
- Num Pad nicht unbedingt notwendig
- Gaming-/Makro Tasten nicht notwendig
- Entweder gar nicht beleuchtet oder alles (da ich nicht WASD, sondern ESDF nutze, ist das blöd, wenn nur die WASD beleuchtet ist bzw. die Schrift ausgeblasst ist im unbeleuchteten Zustand).  Wenn beleuchtet, dann möglichst schlicht (blau oder weiß) und keine Bunte Farb-Orgie. xD
- Gern auch mit einer Windows-Ausstell-Funktion während des Gamings - aber kein wichtiges Kriterium.
- Handballenauflage wäre auch sehr willkommen.

Danke für jeden Tipp!


----------



## BigBubby (15. September 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie hast du eine Qpad mecha kaputt gekriegt?


----------



## sevendevil (16. September 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab Wasser drüber geschüttet und seitdem funktioniert die D Taste nicht mehr zuverlässig. Aber sie ist auch schon 3,5 Jahre alt.
Außerdem find ich eine Tastatur ohne den Num-Block viel ergonomischer.
Leider gibt es davon nicht viele - welche von denen hier würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Tastaturen mit Layout: DE, Switch-Hersteller: Cherry, Switch-Typ: Brown, Anbindung: kabelgebunden, Nummernblock: keiner Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Caduzzz (16. September 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@sevendevil

die CoolerMaster Pro S White, die Ducky One..bedenke aber, dass du jeweils "nur" eine Farbe hast. Budget bißchen erhöhen und du könntest auch zur Ducky One TKL PBT schwarz, LEDs RGB, MX-RGB-Brown Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland greifen.

DIe Ozone mag ich zwar sehr (hab sie mit Reds), aber nicht für den Preis kaufen  wenn dann direkt über den OzoneShop

edit: Hm, vielleicht ist die Eol?? Im Shop gibt's nur die Red-Version, die Spectra gibt's auch nicht mehr in deutsch...


----------



## Jason1 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich werf das auch mal hier rein, da ich von der Logitech G610 wirklich überzeugt bin. 



Jason1 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle die Logitech G610 Orion.
> Eine sehr hochwertige, beleuchtete mechanische Tatstatur, die es mit roten und braunen Cherry MX-Switches gibt. Ich hab selber die "Red" und bin begeistert, nutze sie vornehmlich zum Spielen von Shootern wie BF4 oder CS Go. Die Tastatur steht teils doppelt so teuren Konkurrenten in nichts nach.
> 
> Besonders genial finde ich auch die "Lautstärkerolle" oben rechts, die benutze ich fast nur noch. Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung also und das beste, sie ist gerade bei Amazon im Sale für gerade mal ~72 Euro. : Logitech G610 Orion Red Beleuchtete Mechanische: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> ...


----------



## evilass (29. September 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nutze zur Zeit die Logitech G613. Auch hier kann ich eine klare Kaufempfehlung geben, FALLS auf eine Tastaturbeleuchtung verzichten kann.


----------



## Marcimoto (30. September 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



evilass schrieb:


> Nutze zur Zeit die Logitech G613. Auch hier kann ich eine klare Kaufempfehlung geben, FALLS auf eine Tastaturbeleuchtung verzichten kann.


Auf die wird es bei mir wahrscheinlich auch hinauslaufen (zusammen mit der G603)
Ist ja jetzt auch schon ordentlich durch den freien Verkauf im Preis gefallen 

Nur das mit der Tastaturbeleuchtung finde ich etwas ätzend und v.A. unnötig.
Wenigstens eine dunkle weiße Beleuchtung hätte schon gereicht, um die Bedienung bei Nacht angenehmer zu gestalten. :/

Naja, ich hoffe die Beleuchtung fehlt mir nicht zu sehr, aber die Aussicht auf einen kabellosen Arbeitsbereich ist einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## evilass (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mir fehlt sie nicht wirklich, da die Rest Helligkeit des Displays ausreichend ist.


----------



## Marcimoto (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hmm, darauf spekuliere ich auch, dass die Display Helligkeit reicht.
An meinem Notebook vermisse ich die Tastaturbeleuchtung schon ziemlich, aber das ist ja nochmal ne andere Baustelle. Könnte sich beim größeren Monitor anders verhalten..


----------



## Matze135 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi.
Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Tastatur die Beleuchtet ist und wo beim Tippen die Tasten leise sind.
Beleuchtung ist mir die Farbe egal. Man soll halt einfach im Dunkeln die Tasten sehen.
Hab leider keinen Laden in der nähe wo ich das mit der Lautstärke Ausprobieren kann.


----------



## Dogcraft (1. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Guten Abend,

ich hatte bisher eine Logitech G19. War auch mit ihr zufrieden, aber eine Taste funktioniert nicht mehr und ein paar sind schwer gängig geworden.

Deshalb muss jetzt eine neue her und ich habe da natürlich an eine mechanische gedacht. 
Das ganze ist zum schreiben und zocken gedacht. Beleuchtung, Makrotasten und Lautstärke leiser/lauter/stumm wären nice, ansonsten brauche ich nichts. Ob braun oder sonst was weiß ich nicht, soweit ich weiß ist braun das "beliebteste und meist benutzte"

Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## BigBubby (1. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

red oder blue würde ich nehmen. je nachdem ob schreiben oder zocken wichtiger ist. wenn man die tasten mal ein bischen hatte, findet man die browns eher so lala. Auswahl gibts inzwischen viel, jenachdem, was du ausgeben willst.


----------



## Dogcraft (1. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ok, aber meinst du die Logitech G610 wäre gut?


----------



## BigBubby (2. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass alle die MX Tasten drin haben erst mal grundsätzlich gleichwertig sind. Die Unterschiede in den Tastaturen sind dann Sachen wie Lautstärkerad, Zusatztasten, Beleuchtung, Handballenauflage, Caps, Körpermaterial, Design etc... 
Daher ist Grundsätzlich die G610 in Ordnung. Wir haben eine Qpad in blue zu Hause, eine Corsair RGB in red und eine Cherry MX in red (war für die Arbeit). Von den Tasten ist die Cherry MX nicht groß anders als die Corsair RGB (wobei die Caps etwas flacher sind). Daher kannst du dich bei mechanischen Tastaturen relativ entspannt entscheiden, welche die gefällt und wieviel du ausgeben willst. Ließ dir auch ein paar Feedbacks dazu bei, da bestimmte Tastaturen mit der Software manchmal etwas zickig sind. Das betrifft dann in der Regel nicht die normalen Tasten, sondern Sonderfunktionen wie Programmierbare Tasten oder Farben etc. Das einzige wo du noch drauf achten kannst, wenn du extremer Zocker bist, dass es N-Roll (Key Rollover) hat.


----------



## JackA (2. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Dogcraft schrieb:


> Ok, aber meinst du die Logitech G610 wäre gut?


Naja, dem Preis entsprechend.
Wichtiger ist, dass du dich für einen Schaltertype entscheidest.


----------



## Dogcraft (6. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Guten Abend,

ich hatte bisher eine Logitech G19. War auch mit ihr zufrieden, aber eine Taste funktioniert nicht mehr und ein paar sind schwer gängig geworden.

Deshalb muss jetzt eine neue her und ich habe da natürlich an eine mechanische gedacht. 
Das ganze ist zum schreiben und zocken gedacht. Beleuchtung, Makrotasten und Lautstärke leiser/lauter/stumm wären nice, ansonsten brauche ich nichts. Ob braun oder sonst was weiß ich nicht, soweit ich weiß ist braun das "beliebteste und meist benutzte"

Also, 

ich war heute beim expert und habe dort die Logitech G810 Orion Spectrum RGB und G910 ausprobiert. Beide haben mechanische Romer-G Switches. Was anderes hatten sie nicht... Fand die auch gut.

Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## Dogcraft (9. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

kennt keiner ne gute mechanische Tastatur die er empfehlen kann? Wie gesagt soll halt Beleuchtung haben und evtl. Makrotasten oder Lautstärke leiser/lauter/stumm Taste.


----------



## BigBubby (9. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ducky Shine wird von vielen empfohlen. Ich kann die Corsair auch empfehlen, aber eben auch Qpad. 
Ich hatte auch eine G19 vorher und davor die G16 (noch mit klappbaren display). 
Aber bei den Mechanischen bin ich nicht mehr so ein Fan von den Logitech. Die Verarbeitung im Verhältnis zum Preis ist bei anderen oft besser. 
Momentan ist eine Corsair K70 RGB meine Tastatur. Da gibt es viele unterschiedliche Modelle je nachdem was du haben willst.


----------



## meeen (9. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe auch die Corsair K70 RGB. Ich bin zu 110% zufrieden. Ist jeden Euro wert meiner Meinung nach und die MX Cherry Reds sind super beim spielen, aber ich vertippe mich nicht mehr als früher auch 

Würde ich wieder kaufen.


----------



## BigBubby (9. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja Reds vertipp ich mich auch eher. Die Blues sind dafür genial zum tippen. Leider nicht Büro geeignet


----------



## meeen (9. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ja Reds vertipp ich mich auch eher. Die Blues sind dafür genial zum tippen. Leider nicht Büro geeignet



Ja mein Micro steht neben der Tastatur und das ist jetzt ein Problem geworden. Ich höre das mit Kopfhörern kaum, aber meine Freunde dafür um so doller  Das ist ist aber nicht direkt mein Problem  Das Tippgefühl ist zuuu gut 

Gibt es nicht fürs Büro auch Silent Switches? Ich dachte mir immer warum denn Silent aber jetzt weiß ich es


----------



## BigBubby (9. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kleiner Tipp wegen deinen Kollegen: Push to Talk 

Silent Switches sind wir am ehesten bei den Browns. Aber ich habe mir einfach eine günstige Red fürs Büro geholt. Ich verwendet ein Keyboard ja nicht wie ein Klavier, dann geht das schon.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sonst scheint es jetzt wohl auch Topre Nachbauten zu geben:
Elektrisch-kapazitive Switches fur einen weichen Anschlag - Rubberdome-Tastaturen im Test: Das Gummi ist nicht dein Feind - Golem.de


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat hier jemand eine der Ducky "Year of the Rooster"?

Ist das nur eine optisch aufgeplusterte (handgefertigtes Keramik-Stück etc) Shine 6 oder ist da etwas dran, was den Aufpreis rechtfertigt?


----------



## Caduzzz (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi Phaneroptera,

jein..hast schon nicht unrecht. Technisch ist es seitens Ducky "nichts neues". Diese "Year of.." sind aber meines Wissens nach limitiert und diesmal halt mit dem Keramikstück (welches ich gar nicht mal so übel finde). Und es sind noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten als Zubehör, mußt mal bei YouTube gucken.

Wenn dir eine Sonderedition mitsamt den Sondersachen egal ist, kannste natürlich auch zur Shine 6 oder ähnlichem greifen 

edit: laut Caseking "(...)*Ducky Year of the Rooster* hört. Diese mechanische Tastatur ist weltweit auf insgesamt 2017 Stück limitiert(...)" Is halt 'nen Sammlerstück/Liebhaberstück


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ok das dachte ich mir, danke dir.

Bei dem Keramikstück stimme ich dir zu, ich finde dass die Tastatur mit diesem Stück und der Farbe (und etwas abgeänderten Form) wirklich fantastisch aussieht. Ich hätte gerne mal eine nicht-schwarze Tastatur, außerdem werden die Switches, die ich will, angeboten. Vor ein paar Tagen war sie mit Browns im Angebot für 70€ weniger, aber eben Browns wollte ich nicht wieder.

Wenn der Betrag für eine Tastatur ohne jede Sonderfunktionen nicht so extrem wäre... klar, die Verarbeitung ist sicherlich mit das Beste, was man bekommen kann, aber bei 250€...

Leider sagen mir die schwarzen Ducky Shine 6 mit den mMn seltsamen "Rillen" hinten so gar nicht zu. Aber die sind ja je nachdem (TKL oder Full) auch schon bis zu 200€.

Ich mag meine Logitech G810 eigentlich ja, jedoch bräuchte ich speziell fürs Zocken einfach Switches mit höherer Actuation Force (oder wie man es nennt). Die Romer-G lösen halt schon beinahe aus wenn man sie nur "streift" und wenn man dann eher zu der Sorte Spieler mit "nervösen Fingern" gehört, ist schnell mal aus Versehen etwas ausgelöst.

Eine Ducky mit gut integrierten Blacks wäre daher wohl der Traum.

edit: Und nix für ungut wegen dem anderen Thread vor einiger Zeit, in dem ich so rumgestänkert habe...


----------



## Caduzzz (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Oh ja, Blacks find ich auch richtig gut!!! Hatte vor 2 Monaten mal ein Switchtester hier und die Blacks gefallen mir auch sehr gut.

Schiele ja auch schon länger auf eine Tastatur mit Blacks...bin grad am hadern -Sparsamkeit oder Gier walten lassen-, bei den Duckys können wir halt "nur" auf den Black Friday/Cyber Monday /week hoffen, vielleicht haben wir ja Glück.

Wenn, also nur wenn dir eine Hintergrundbeleuchting nicht sooooo wichtig ist bzw. "eingeschränkt" kann kannst du dir bei Candykeys auch eine Varmilo (TKL) mit Blacks zusammenbauen lassen (plus Beleuchtung deiner Wahl und Tastenkappenfarben); von Varmilo kommt wohl glaube auch demnächst eine Fullsize, ich vermute die wird es auch mit unterschiedlichsten Schaltern geben.
Zur Varmilo, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt günstiger..aber ich würde sagen nochmal einen Tacken individueller, da auf deine Wünsche angepasst, mit Silent MX-XY Schaltern.
Find ich auch sehr reizvoll die Varmilos 

Varmilo VA88M | CandyKeys Mechanical Keyboard Store

Varmilo VA109M | CandyKeys Mechanical Keyboard Store

edit: ich hab dir da nix übel genommen bzw. war auch nicht meine Absicht ggf. ein rumpöbeln zu provozieren oä., alles jut, schon längst vergessen! 

edit2: Candykeys is 'nen deutscher Laden, auch wenn noch alles englisch ist, wenn ich es wieder finde kann ich noch ein Bild posten von dem Rahmen der 100%, ist zwar Plastik und schwarz, aber hat so eine Holzmaserung, sah schon cool aus > Varmilo mechanical Keyboard...wenn es denn auch so bei Candykeys angeboten wird, is mir grad nicht soo ersichtlich


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe mich da grad umgeschaut (macht alleine schon Spaß da einen "Baukasten" zu haben), jedoch rein vom optischen her sehen die Gehäuse und Keycaps nicht so wertig aus wie bei z.B. Ducky, wobei man das so von einem Bildchen natürlich nicht ganz sagen kann.

Aber im allgemeinen bin ich da hin- und her gerissen, da hier zwar alles da ist, was ich brauche (Kappen in allen Variationen, Switches, LED reicht locker - bin kein RGB-Fanatiker). Jedoch sehen für mich gut gemachte, normale (Full-Size) Marken-Boards doch einfach "runder" aus.
Ich weiß ja, Aussehen ist eigentlich sogar zweitrangig, aber gerade bei der Tastatur ist es dann doch für mich ein Schwachpunkt. Ist halt mitten auf dem Tisch und wenn die dann doof aussieht sieht der ganze Tisch doof aus, wenn das Sinn macht.... ;-D

Ja und irgendwie bevorzuge ich Full Size, obwohl TKL einfach sinnvoller ist. Ok, bei Logitech habe ich was davon, da hier die mMn beste Media-Kontrolle liegt die man so bekommen kann, aber sonst brauche ich das auch nur bedingt. Jedoch kann ich mich an TKL irgendwie nicht "gewöhnen". Habe u.a. die LK20 von Lioncast hier und irgendwie fühlt es sich einfach komisch an, so blöd es klingt.



edit: Oh, der Full-Size Rahmen sieht sogar echt gut aus. Leider oben rechts verschwendeter Platz. Ich bin einfach verwöhnt durch mehrere Boards mit Volume-Wheel in Folge...

Bei Blacks ist anscheinend auch besonders wichtig, wie sie verbaut werden, damit sie nicht kratzig werden oder so Zeuchs. Kann beim lokalen Fachhandel immer wieder auf 'ner Roccat MK Glow mit MX Blacks rumtippen, das ist auch nicht das Ultimative. Bei Ducky ist es anscheinend alles super, aber was ich so über den Selbstbauladen lese, haben die da auch einen guten Ruf, wobei natürlich weitaus weniger Reviews etc zu finden sind.

Black Friday etc habe ich fast schon aus meinem Kopf gestrichen...ich hatte noch nie das Glück da etwas zu erwischen, was ich wollte.

edit2: Bei MX Blacks habe ich (glaube das war sogar hier) auch u.A. mal Sachen gelesen wie "Wer heute noch Blacks kauft hat den Schuss noch nicht gehört" und ich verstehe das nicht so ganz.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hehe, neenee, bin da in punkto Aussehen voll bei dir, geht mir geht genauso! 

TKL oder Fullsize ist halt sehr geschmacksabhängig; bei den Varmilo find ich halt allein die Möglichkeit zu haben relativ viel selbst gestalten zu können ziemlich, ziemlich gut. Die Keycaps sollen sehr wertig sein.

Leider gibt's die Ducky Shine 5 nicht mehr :/

edit: wenn man den ganzen "Hardcore-MechaFans" (ausm CB Forum) glauben mag, ich denke das kann man, ist Varmilo sogar noch besser als Ducky. aber Hören-Sagen-Tests-lesen-wie-ein-Bekloppter ist halt immer was anderes als selbst ergriffeln

edit: ja, das Firmenlogo muss mMn auf der VA104M auch nicht sein...bei der Varmilo von Candykeys steht aber VA109M..und normal ISO_De hat doch 105 tasten, wenn ich mich nicht irre..keine Ahnung ob die den Platz von 4 Tasten auffüllen etc.oder ist eh eine ganz andere Tastatur? Blick da langsam nicht mehr durch 

ah, laut Candykeys: "The VA105/9 series by Varmilo is their high-end keyboard full size keyboard, with Cherry MX switches, PBT Keycaps(...)"

Ja, Black Friday konnte ich auch immer knicken, entweder gab's nix für mich oder ich war arbeiten und kam quasi Stunden zu spät...

_"Wer heute noch Blacks kauft hat den Schuss noch nicht gehört"_ hm, verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was war denn an der Shine 5 anders/besser?


----------



## Caduzzz (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Was war denn an der Shine 5 anders/besser?



ob nun besser weiß ich nicht, aber sie war einfach schlicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JC1OOUnKM3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ok, also das schlichtere Design gefällt mir auch besser. Das gefällt mir eigentlich auch an der Rooster - abgesehen von dem Keramikstück ist das ein sehr schlichtes Design und durch die Grundfarbe des Boards entsteht ein schöner Kontrast zu den schwarzen Tasten. Dass meist schwarz auf schwarz der Standard ist ist schade...

Eine Traumtastatur wäre für mich wohl wenn Logitech eine "Black-Version" der "Speed"-Romer-G machen würde, das dann auf das simple Board der G413 und als Sahnetüpfelchen ein Volume-Wheel.

Das grundsätzliche Feeling der Romer-G ist für mich gleichauf mit den Cherry Black, vielleicht sogar besser. Aber diese unglaublich empfindliche Auslösung ist für Grobmotoriker wie mich leider nicht gerade perfekt...


----------



## Caduzzz (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die hier haste aber schon noch gesehen, oder? 

Ducky ONE Year of the Monkey, MX-Black, RGB LED - schwarz

das Gehäuse find ich super, aber ich bleib wohl bei TKL...den gelben Streifen muss man halt mögen oder wie auch immer


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, die war bei mir in der engeren Auswahl. Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz, wieso sie bei einer "High-End" plötzlich wieder auf ABS-Tasten gehen. Wenn ich schon viel für eine Ducky ausgebe wollte ich eigentlich mal wieder ab Werk die PBT. Die Ducky-ABS sind zwar auch super und man kann ja sowieso nicht einfach so grundsätzlich sagen PBT sei immer besser, aber bei dem Preis will ich nicht im Endeffekt vielleicht nochmal 50 für das PBT-Set hinlegen wenn es mir auf Dauer doch lieber ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja, ist quasi die "Limited Edition 2016", die PBT Caps kamen erst dieses Jahr hinzu

aber stimmt schon, wenn man die Ducky PBT Caps noch dazu kauft ist man wieder beim Preis der Rooster......teures Hobby


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn ich vernünftig implementierte Blacks, schickes und schlichtes Design und gute Tastenkappen will bleibt eigentlich die 2016 + Caps oder die Rooster. Wenn man beim Design Abstriche macht noch die Shine 6.

Aber bei meinem Einkommen und dem Besitz von drei mehr oder weniger ordentlichen Tastaturen (leider halt zwei mal MX Brown und dann ein mal Romer-G) wäre es schlicht Absurd 250 Öcken für eine neue auszugeben. Ist wirklich einfach Luxus - und ich wäre etwas "sicherer" auf den Tasten.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, so etwas kenn' ich, wie ich schon sagte ist das der "Konflikt" zwischen Rationalität und Gier. Da hilft nur A) einer Konfliktpartei nachgeben B) Tastatur/en verkaufen um "A) Gier" umsetzen zu können und "A) Rationalität" klein zu halten  C) auf Schnäppchen hoffen.....

 Kann dir da leider keine Empfehlung geben. Ich versuch's, mehr oder weniger, gerade mit B), wobei A) Rationalität fast gesiegt hat


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, bei mir wird es wohl sowieso auf B) hinauslaufen, falls die Gier nicht einfach Überhand nimmt. Ich habe mit Sicherheit genug Zeuchs, das ich losbekommen kann, um mir eine (oder 2) Rooster zu kaufen... 

Aber ist halt meist kleineres (oder kleinere Beträge) und ich Depp bin schlicht zu faul den ganzen Anzeige-Verhandeln-Verschicken-Prozess 20 mal zu machen. 

Darum steht das alles als immer weiter an Wert verlierende Deko herum.


----------



## Phaneroptera (17. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also auf dem Weg zu mir ist jetzt eine Ducky ONE PBT schwarz (blaue Beleuchtung) mit den MX Black.

Ich hoffe da ist kein Haken an der Sache, denn volle PBT-Bestückung mit den ersehnten Blacks, simple Beleuchtung - welche mir vollkommen ausreicht, nur leider gab es die weiße nicht mit den MX Black - und Standard Media-Tasten, die nach einem kurzen Lautstärke-Rad-"Entzug" auch ausreichen dürften... und das Ganze dann als Full Size mit "Ducky-Qualität" und dem im Gegensatz zu den Shine schlichteren Design (der dünnere Rahmen gefällt mir wesentlich besser) für gerade mal ~130€, was man ja locker für manch schrottige Tastatur hinblättert, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Irgendwie erscheint mir das "zu gut" für den Preis. 

Bloß bei der Beleuchtung kann wohl laut einzelnen Berichten mal die ein oder andere LED ausfallen, was mich bei Ducky und deren Ruf in Sachen Verarbeitung etc wundert. Diese Sache mit blauer Beleuchtung im alten Stil (oben auf dem Switch) und ausfallenden LEDs erinnert mich schwer an die Roccat Boards. Aber da findet man natürlich hunderte von solchen Fällen, ich habe bei Ducky gerade mal 2 oder 3 gefunden, wobei die letzte glaube ich "doppelt" war, also selber Fall auf verschiedenen Seiten. Aber andererseits sind natürlich solche Ducky Boards wesentlich seltener in freier Wildbahn anzutreffen als die älteren nicht-RGB Roccat Boards.

Man wird - hoffentlich bald - sehen, ob das ein guter Kauf-Impuls war oder nicht.

Und wenn die Blacks auf Dauer (habe sie ja nur ein paar mal getestet, aber nie ein Board mit denen gehabt) nicht das bringen was ich brauche, muss ich vielleicht nach Greens jagen. 80er actuation force und dazu taktil klingt relativ traumhaft für mich.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Na dann erstmal Glückwunsch zum Spontankauf! 

Bin auf dein Feedback gespannt, vor allem zu den Keycaps.


----------



## JackA (17. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Jetzt wo ihr es sagt, ich fand Blacks auch immer sehr gut und ich habe ja ne Reidea KM06 mit Reds und eine Menge Blacks-Feder von 5€ G80-1800ern... Da könnte ich mir Blacks selbst bauen.


----------



## Marcel (18. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Guten Abend,

ich hatte bisher eine Logitech G19. War auch mit ihr zufrieden, aber eine Taste funktioniert nicht mehr und ein paar sind schwer gängig geworden.

Deshalb muss jetzt eine neue her und ich habe da natürlich an eine mechanische gedacht. 
Das ganze ist zum schreiben und zocken gedacht. Beleuchtung, Makrotasten und Lautstärke leiser/lauter/stumm wären nice, ansonsten brauche ich nichts. Ob braun oder sonst was weiß ich nicht, soweit ich weiß ist braun das "beliebteste und meist benutzte"Ich war beim expert und habe dort die Logitech G810 Orion Spectrum RGB und G910 ausprobiert. Beide haben mechanische Romer-G Switches. Was anderes hatten sie nicht... Fand die auch gut.

Welche von denen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 

Razer Ornata Chroma Gaming Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Razer BlackWidow Chroma Mechanische Gaming Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Lioncast LK300 RGB mechanische Gaming Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Corsair STRAFE RGB Mechanische Gaming Tastatur schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Razer BlackWidow X Chroma Mechanische RGB Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

https://www.amazon.de/HAVIT-Gaming-...chanische+Tastatur&refinements=p_72:419117031

https://www.amazon.de/Aluminium-Leg...che+Tastatur&refinements=p_72:419117031&psc=1


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe diese hier und bin sehr zufrieden:
Logitech G610 Orion Brown, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

"Nur" weißes Licht
Sehr gute MX Brown Switches
Genug Multimediatasten

Hatte davor einige probiert, unter anderem die Ornata und die G910.
Die G610 hat mich am meisten überzeugt.


----------



## JackA (18. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



MaRceeLBlacK schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich hatte bisher eine Logitech G19. War auch mit ihr zufrieden, aber eine Taste funktioniert nicht mehr und ein paar sind schwer gängig geworden.
> 
> ...


Du solltest erst mal alle Schaltertypen testen, bevor man dir was empfehlen kann. Anders gehts nunmal nicht und es ist scheiß egal was am Beliebtesten ist oder die ganze Non-Sens Aufstellungen welcher Typ zu was für einen Schreibstil passt. Dir muss er liegen und das entscheidet nur dein Geschmack durch Probefummeln!


----------



## Marcel (18. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibt bei mir aber nicht alle Schaltertypen.


----------



## onlygaming (19. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich kam von einer Logitech K200, und habe von nem Kumpel für n 50er ne Roccat Ryos MK Pro (Black) + neues Roccat Alumic abgekauft. Bin absolut begeistert, möchte nicht mehr zurück, jedoch leiden die MK ´s unter dem LED sterben weshalb meine Tastatur so aussieht: (habe sie mit 3 defekten LED`s gekauft) 

Ich kann jedem der "sich es leisten kann" nur raten sich mal Mechanische Bretter anzusehen, war am Anfang auch skeptisch, aber das "Abenteuer" hat sich gelohnt


----------



## BigBubby (19. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine rgb led leben noch alle


----------



## onlygaming (19. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Meine rgb led leben noch alle



Du glücklicher


----------



## Phaneroptera (19. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, jetzt nach zwei Tagen mal ein kurzer Bericht zur *Ducky ONE PBT* mit *MX Black Switches* in schwarz mit blauer Beleuchtung:

1) Die äußere Buildqualität und Ästhetik ist wirklich klasse. Der dünnste Rahmen, den ich bisher gesehen habe und obwohl das Board so kompakt ist für ein 100%-Board, bringt es ordentlich Gewicht mit und wirkt trotz Plastik nach Außen hin sehr hochwertig. Kleiner Kritikpunkt wären die sehr steifen Füße hinten zur Erhöhung.

2) Nun zum Wichtigsten, dem Tippen. Ich kannte MX Blacks natürlich vorher, jedoch fühlen sie sich hier noch viel besser an, nahezu wie eine modifizierte Art. Die sonst nicht zu 100% "smoothen" Schalter, die auf anderen Boards leicht (!) kratzig sein können, sind hier butterweich und es ist ein Genuss, hier zu tippen - vor allem, wenn man von Romer-G kommt und schon vom kompletten Anschlag der Tasten weg ist. Eine Handballenauflage oder Ähnliches brauche ich zumindest bei dem Board aufgrund des dünnen Rahmens absolut nicht.

3) Keycaps. Fühlen sich sehr gut an, sind meiner Meinung nach genau richtig geformt - man könnte höchstens Anmerken, dass die (wohl nicht jedem zusagende) Schrift wirklich komplett nach oben gesetzt ist, um die Beleuchtung besser auszunutzen. Nimmt man die Keycaps ab, sieht man, dass es sich um die "dünne", nicht verstärkte Art von PBT-Keycaps handelt. Andere Hersteller und Preisklassen beim selben setzen da auf eine verstärkte Form, da "reine" PBT-Keycaps wohl nicht gerade sehr "stabil"/"resistent" (mir fällt kein gutes Wort dafür ein) sind. Ok, soll mich zunächst nicht stören, habe immerhin bewusst zur billigen Variante gegriffen.
Ansonsten kann man nur sagen, dass die Caps zusammen mit den Switches ein herrliches Schreib-Gefühl erzeugen und dabei überraschend leise sind.
Die Keycaps sind natürlich auf genau eine Art von Beleuchtung ausgelegt (LED oben am Switch) - also ich weiß nicht, wie es aussehen würde, die bei anderen Tastaturen zu verwenden.

4) Beleuchtung. Schlecht, wirklich schlecht für den Preis und von so einem Hersteller. Leuchtet nicht immer den wichtigen Teil aus, fiept bei hoch eingestellter Leuchtkraft, Effekte sind sowieso sinnbefreit und das blau hat einen sehr seltsamen, vielleicht besser gesagt "unangenehmen" Farbton. Schwer zu beschreiben. Bei höchster Intensität blendet es bei manchen Tasten, während andere gerade so gescheit beleuchtet werden. Die erste Tastatur, bei der ich die Beleuchtung lieber ganz runterregele und nur wenn es sein muss wieder höher. Hätte es die doch bloß mit weißer Beleuchtung gegeben, das wäre wesentlich angenehmer. Könnte man das Blau bloß in weiß umwandeln... 
Ich will ja kein RGB oder Bling-Bling, nur eine Beleuchtung, die nicht im Farbton "Augenkrebs" daherkommt. MX Red gab es doch auch in weiß... jaja, Jammern auf hohem Niveau.

*Fazit:* Für den Preis definitiv besser als Bling-Bling-Konkurrenzprodukte, wobei doch an manchen Stellen einfach (schmerzlich) spürbar gespart wurde. Ich sehe es schon kommen - wenn mich mal eine "high-end"-Ducky im Angebot anspringt werde ich wohl nicht widerstehen können. Naja, vielleicht bekomme ich ja vorher ein paar der Mechas, die jetzt in Top-Zustand auf meinem "Friedhof" liegen, los.
*Für knappe 130 Euronen ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut.* Klar, man bekommt auch eine G810 oder eine KM780 oder wenn's sein muss auch eine Chroma X für das Geld. Aber das Simple, der dünne Rahmen, das Schreibgefühl und damit die Implementierung der Black-Switches übertrumpft alle genannten.

*(ein kleiner Teil in mir schreit, dass ich mir eine der teureren Varianten hätte kaufen sollen - die YOTR sieht mit Blacks einfach unfassbar schick aus und auch die Shine 6 hätte wohl zumindest dickere Caps und kein Problem mit der Beleuchtung)*

Tipp: Was die "Implementierung" von Schaltern angeht - sprich, dass sich der Schaltertyp nicht bei jeder Tastatur gleich gut entfalten kann - kann man am Beispiel der Blacks einfach mal eine Roccat MK Glow oder ein ähnliches Modell von damals mit Black nehmen und dies mit einer solchen Ducky (oder noch Besserem) vergleichen. Da tippt es sich ganz anders, fast als wäre es ein anderer Schalter. Zumindest empfinde ich das so. 

Da mir der Widerstand der Cherry MX Black so sehr gefällt und ich eigentlich nicht grundsätzlich etwas gegen "clicky" Switches habe, verspüre ich schon das Bedürfnis, irgendwann ein Board mit Greens zu erwischen. 80er af und tactile+clicky hört sich doch schon sehr, sehr lecker an.

Vielleicht hilft dieses "Review" ja irgendwem.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Super, vielen dank 

Hört sich alles sehr gut an, bis auf die Beleuchtung..das ist natürlich schade


----------



## JackA (19. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich kam von einer Logitech K200, und habe von nem Kumpel für n 50er ne Roccat Ryos MK Pro (Black) + neues Roccat Alumic abgekauft. Bin absolut begeistert, möchte nicht mehr zurück, jedoch leiden die MK ´s unter dem LED sterben weshalb meine Tastatur so aussieht: (habe sie mit 3 defekten LED`s gekauft)
> 
> Ich kann jedem der "sich es leisten kann" nur raten sich mal Mechanische Bretter anzusehen, war am Anfang auch skeptisch, aber das "Abenteuer" hat sich gelohnt


Liegt aber nicht an Roccat, sondern dem OEM iOne. LED-Sterben (vor allem die rein blauen) hatten die Corsair K70 Blue vom selbigen OEM auch. Darum sollte man sich auch keine iOne Bretter holen.


----------



## onlygaming (19. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Liegt aber nicht an Roccat, sondern dem OEM iOne. LED-Sterben (vor allem die rein blauen) hatten die Corsair K70 Blue vom selbigen OEM auch. Darum sollte man sich auch keine iOne Bretter holen.



Okay, naja wieder was gelernt, schade bei einer sonst so guten Tastatur :/


----------



## Phaneroptera (19. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Absterben von einzelnen rein blauen LEDs habe ich auch in einzelnen Rezensionen zu Ducky ONEs gehört. Selbstverständlich nicht annähernd im Ausmaß der Roccat Boards. Also mit rein blauen LEDs ist irgendwie (auch) allgemein was.


----------



## BigBubby (20. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Roccat verkauft auch andere Mengen als Ducky. Die sind zwar nicht Corsair oder Logitech, aber schon deutlich mehr Massenmarkt. 
Interessant wäre, wenn mal ein tüftler reinguckt und checkt, warum sie defekt sind. Obs die Leds selbst sind oder nur Lötstellen, die durchs Hämmern von manch einem aufbrechen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (20. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Roccat verkauft auch andere Mengen als Ducky. Die sind zwar nicht Corsair oder Logitech, aber schon deutlich mehr Massenmarkt.
> Interessant wäre, wenn mal ein tüftler reinguckt und checkt, warum sie defekt sind. Obs die Leds selbst sind oder nur Lötstellen, die durchs Hämmern von manch einem aufbrechen.



Also denkst du ausgefallene blaue LEDs bei Ducky o.Ä. haben nichts damit zu tun? Also wahrscheinlich ist das natürlich, kam mir nur komisch vor weil das "Ducky-Blau" und das der älteren Roccat, die dieses Problem berühmt gemacht haben, den selben Farbton haben. Ich weiß, klingt doof, aber bei anderen blau beleuchteten Tastaturen hat das blau - in meinen Augen - meist einen anderen Farbton. Wüsste ich nichts über Hersteller etc würde ich sagen dass diese zwei Hersteller die gleichen verwenden. Von "Außen" erkennt man bei ausgefallenen LEDs bei Roccat garnichts besonderes.

edit: Ich bin da fast schon in einem Dilemma. Ich liebe diese Tastatur, exakt die Ducky ONE PBT MX Black ist die beste, die ich je hatte - aber nur MX Red gibt es mit schlichten weißen LEDs. Aber die Beleuchtung wird mich in der dunklen Jahreszeit wirklich nerven. Klar, ich hab' noch ein paar Tage um sie einfach zurückzugeben, aber richtige Full Size Alternativen gibt es erst ab 200€ und die haben ein mMn schlechteres Design was den Rahmen angeht. Und irgendeinen "Pro" finden der weiße LEDs dran lötet kostet sicherlich gleich mal genauso viel. Ach, ich mal wieder mit mimimi...
Black Friday etc helfen da ja auch nicht außer es gibt die YotR plötzlich für 99,- was denke ich höchst unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## BigBubby (20. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

mit roccat ducky etc war nur darauf bezogen, wie häufig man von wem was hört. 
es können die leds sein. es kann aber auch sein, dass sie vom selben dienstleister die boards bekommen haben oder nur vom selben Distributor die LEDs. Leds sind recht Stromempfindlich.Gleichzeitig sind Lötstellen mechanisch recht empfindlich


----------



## Phaneroptera (28. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weiß zufällig jemand von Euch, welche Keycaps bei der Razer BlackWidow V2 *nicht* problemlos austauschbar sind? 
Ich weiß nur, dass einige (alle?) der größeren/längeren Tasten ein System nutzen, welches mit solchen Metall-"Spangen" arbeitet - was das Tauschen hier nahezu unmöglich macht. Die normalen Tasten müssten ja ohne Problem durch Cherry-Kompatible Caps zu ersetzen sein. 

Will da für meinen Kumpel ein PBT-Set (Ducky) verwenden und damit ersetzen, was eben geht - da er zumindest jetzt einsieht, dass die Originalen nicht viel taugen. Ich habe ihm ja vorher ausdrücklich vom Kauf abgeraten und genügend Alternativen vorgeschlagen, aber er wollte das Ding unbedingt. 
Beim Testen sehe ich schon, was Leuten daran gefällt. Jedoch sieht das Teil nur für kurze Zeit passabel aus - selbst das Gehäuse ist ein Öl/Dreck-Magnet, da müsste man ständig Tasten und Gehäuse putzen um das Aussehen zu erhalten.
Das grundsätzliche Gefühl beim Tippen ist doch irgendwie spaßig und befriedigend, sobald man sich an die Razer Green gewöhnt hat, welche ich jetzt nicht "nur" als billige Cherry-Klone sehen würde - sie sind schon anders im direkten Vergleich und nicht unbedingt schlechter (vom Gefühl her, Qualität kann ich nicht beurteilen). Eher Geschmackssache. 

Jedoch treffen die positiven Punkte nur auf eine frisch gekaufte V2 zu, denn ich bin mir nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Razer ziemlich sicher, dass besagter Besitzer sich noch ärgern wird, für das Geld nichts zukunftssichereres gekauft zu haben. Aber mit besseren Keycaps wäre mal eine Problematik weg. 
Wobei es natürlich meist doof aussieht, wenn wir da aufgrund von Befestigungen und der non-standard bottom row eine Menge Original-Tasten behalten müssen.   -.- 
Alternativ könnte man auch nur bestimmte Tasten ersetzen, die oft genutzt werden und Standard-Größe haben. Also beispielsweise die Buchstaben, Zahlenreihe, Pfeile und Makros. So, dass man eben irgendwie einen Mix erhält, der nicht total bekloppt aussieht. Kompletter Ersatz geht halt einfach nicht wenn nur ein Standard-Set zur Verfügung steht. 

Aber ich warte sowieso erst mal ab, ob sich hier jemand dazu äußern möchte und helfen kann.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi,

so auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, dass die unterste Reihe, mal wieder, nicht passt. Guck mal hier, dort sind die Caps mit entsprechender Größe aufgelistet. Dort sieht man leider auch, dass die passenden tasten ein blödes Extradesign- Größe haben. Ja, hier und da in den weiten des Netzes gibt es passende Caps...aber ob das dann mit einer gewissen Homogenität einher geht wage ich zu bezweifeln. Bei Amazon gibt's mittlerweile auch einpaar Modifiercaps ind unterschiedlichen Farben für Corsair/Razer..hauen mich persönlich aber nicht sooo vom Hocker.
Suche gerade, aber finde leider nicht bessere "Karten"

Vielleicht findet ihr ja ein paar Blanks um die unterste Reihe auszutauschen. Ich glaube ich würd's lassen ihm Caps zu kaufen. Das ehrt dich, aber da muss er jetzt durch, und dann lieber bei der nächsten Tastatur was passendes bzw. Standardlayout.

Kenne mechanische Razertastaturen nicht auseinander genommen aber wenn diese "Metallspangen" ähnlich zu Costar ist bzw. deren Stabilisatoren kann man die schon tauschen, is halt bißchen fummelig (guckt mal bei Youtube, da gibt's Videos wie man die ausbaut etc.)

Grüße

edit: hier im mach-blog nochmal was dazu> 1U, 1,25U, 1,5U: Was Units bei Tastaturen sind und wozu man sie braucht. - Mecha-Blog


----------



## Phaneroptera (29. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja du hast schon Recht, prinzipiell muss er mit dem Teil leben. Er will sie ja auch behalten, das ist seine Entscheidung. Aber auch wenn es sein Ding ist, helfe ich ihm wenn er fragt schon aus, soweit es geht. 
Aber da er da Stur bei diesem Board bleiben will wird sich das auf einen Versuch - 'n Nachmittag/Abend halt - beschränken, an dem zusammengewürfelt wird, was alles an alternativen Caps vorhanden ist (ohne noch welche zu kaufen) und dann wird man sehen, ob man etwas Besseres (was Aussehen und Qualität angeht) hinbekommt, oder ob das nichts wird und es beim Standard bleibt - was denke ich ziemlich wahrscheinlich ist, wie du sagst, aber den einen Versuch mach ich mit.

Das Board ist einfach das perfekte Beispiel für heutige "Mainstream"-Hardware (Grrrr... mir fällt kein besserer Begriff ein, Mainstream muss ja an sich nicht immer schlecht sein...) finde ich. Das Teil macht zu Beginn echt Spaß, aber alle paar Tage entdeckt man dann eine weitere Stelle, an der gespart wurde.

Ich bin nur positiv von den Razer Green Switches überrascht. Mit gescheiten Keycaps und auf einem anderen Board (also, in einem anderen Universum...) könnte ich mich mit denen durchaus anfreunden. Also mit meinen (aktuellen) Favoriten MX Black und MX Blue können die locker mithalten, nur die Beleuchtung der neuen Cherry ist natürlich praktischer als diese auf den Switch geklebten LEDs.

Danke für den Link mit den Größen etc! Der wird mir im Allgemeinen sicher noch das ein oder andere mal nützlich sein.

edit: Was mich absolut verwirrt ist, dass ich früher jedes Board nur mit MX Browns haben wollte (also Jahre mit Browns getippt und ich wusste auch über andere Schalter Bescheid, also das war ganz bewusst), und wenn ich heute mit diesen Schaltern tippen müsste, würde ich beinahe eine gute Rubberdome bevorzugen. Ich finde die furchtbar, da kräuselt sich jede Zelle in mir. Ok, mit MX Reds komme ich auch nicht aus, aber die fühlen sich zumindest normal und gut an... die Browns hingegen... o.O. Oder kann man sich prinzipiell an jedem Schalter "über-tippen" oder so? Kann mir das nicht erklären.
Und der Vergleich von Browns und Romer-G geht auch nicht so wirklich in mein Hirn, die Romer-G weisen keine der Charakteristiken auf, die mich bei den Browns so "anekeln". Kann mir das einfach nicht erklären.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Du könntest auch mal bei Amazon.uk gucken (sofern sie nach Deutschland liefern und du/ihr einen Amazon Account habt plus die erhöhten Versandkosten nicht scheut) oder gleich bei The Keyboard Company | Keyboards & Mice Sales Distribution da gibt's auch einiges und vor allem besser beschrieben als bei Amazon mitsamt "guugltranläta > Kappe für Kirsche")..oder candykeys.
So kann man vielleicht einige Kappen individualisieren, vielleicht auch "verbessern" vom Material.

btw. nach dem ganzen Gerede über Blacks hab ich mich letzten Freitag nach der Arbeit doch noch auf den (kurzen) Weg zu Caseking gemacht und mir eine Ducky One TKL PBT gekauft. Was soll ich sagen? Herrlich!! 

Tippt sich ganz wunderbar. Black wie Blacks sein sollen, schwerer als Reds und absolut linear!! So wie getestet, und wweiterhin begeistert.

Und es waren auch noch paar Caps drin, die in der Produktbeschreibung von Caseking nicht erwähnt waren, da war ich doch positiv sehr überrascht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Phaneroptera (29. November 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, die Blacks auf den Ducky Boards sind am Anfang einfach nur himmlisch. 

Würde mich interessieren, was du in 2-3 Wochen sagst, denn bei mir hat sich das Tipp-Verhalten und Gefühl sehr verändert im Gegensatz zum Beginn - also ob dir mit der Zeit etwas auffällt vom Gefühl her oder der erste Eindruck bleibt. Und das hin und her zwischen Blacks und Razer Greens ist teilweise echt übel, unterschiedlicher geht kaum.


----------



## HereComeDatCrocodile (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen*

Moin. Wurde von einem Freund hierhin weitergeleitet. Er meinte hier gibt es einige die sich besser mit mechanischen Tastaturen auskennen. Ich will von meiner Razer Deathstalker auf eine mechanische Tastatur umsteigen. Meine Preisvorstellung geht bis maximal 140€. Bis jetzt habe ich mir die Corsair K70 LUX Red LED CHERRY MX Red und die G.Skill RipJaws KM780 RGB CHERRY MX RGB Red angeschaut. Beide Tastaturen scheinen mir gut, nur dass die G.Skill das hübsche RGB-Feature besitzt. Gibt es noch bessere mechanische RGB Tastaturen die recht billig sind? Und welche Marken oder spezielle Tastaturen sind zu empfehlen? Ich hätte am liebsten etwas für Gaming und mit Beleuchtung(am besten RGB). Danke im Vorraus für die Hilfe! LG


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi Crocodile,

du scheinst dich ja für Mx-Reds entschieden zu haben, und da würde ich dann (Buget, RGB Beleuchtung, Preis/Leistung) diese hier spontan empfehlen: PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise fur PC-Spiele und Hardware (Tests > Cooler Master MasterKeys MK750 im Test - das neue Tastatur-Flaggschiff - Hardwareluxx und Test: MSI GK-701 RGB Keyboard - Hardwareluxx)

nur einfarbig beleuchtet kannste mal hier gucken: PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise fur PC-Spiele und Hardware

Grüße


----------



## Phaneroptera (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Für 150 bekommst eine Ducky ONE in TKL-Version mit RGB und Schalter kannst dir aussuchen.

Die G.Skill kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung durchaus auch empfehlen. Für den Preis bietet sie sehr viel, nur die Keycaps sind ein leichter Schwachpunkt. Kannst auch einen Blick auf die KM570 werfen.

Bei der Corsair würde ich fast denken dass dir einfarbige Beleuchtung in Kombination mit den freistehenden Tasten und der riesigen Schrift auf Dauer etwas nervig für die Augen sein könnte.

Die G.Skill und die Corsair haben keine Standard Bottom-Row, d.h. du kannst die Keycaps nicht einfach wechseln da die Tasten nicht so groß sind wie der Standard.

Ducky und CoolerMaster halten sich an diesen Standard. Die neue Cooler-Master sieht sehr gut aus (also ich meine nicht nur vom Äußeren) und wenn du irgendwann möchtest kannst du dir für diese dann auch bessere Tastenkappen besorgen. 
Die aktuellen nicht-PBT Kappen bei CM sind ein Streitpunkt den man nicht so einfach beilegen kann, die Erfahrungen gehen da auseinander. Die wirklich tollen PBT-Boards von CM sind immer schwieriger zu bekommen soweit ich das sehen kann. 
Bei der neuen sind jetzt nur ein paar extra-PBT-Kappen in lila oder pink oder so dabei wenn ich das richtig erkenne. Finde ich einen seltsamen Schachzug, der Aufwand dann eben ein PBT-Board zu machen wenn man sich schon die Mühe für so eine ganze Hand voll Tasten macht erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. 
Aber ABS kann auch toll sein (!), ist nur eben selten der Fall.

Ich kenne Leute die MX Reds mögen und aber auch mit den Romer-G von Logitech auskommen. Falls du das im Laden austesten könntest, ob dir die taugen, wäre das G810 mein absoluter Preis/Leistungs-Tipp.

Lioncast LK300 werfe ich mal in die runde. Ich finde die Schalter nicht unbedingt schlechter als Cherry bzw. ich komme mit diesen Reds besser aus als mit Cherry MX. Leider ist das Teil mMn total "über-designed".

Ozone Strike Pro Spectra bekommt man teils günstig, aber ich finde grad keine mit Reds.

Bei der MSI wäre ich persönlich (vielleicht hat Caduzz da mehr Erfahrung) schlicht abraten, weil ich niemanden kenne, der MSI-Boards getestet hat, wenig hilfreiche Aussagen über sie finde und sie sowohl von Außen als auch auf dem Papier nicht gerade die hübschesten sind.

So, einfach mal ein paar die du dir angucken kannst, vielleicht ist was für dich dabei.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Test: MSI GK-701 RGB Keyboard - Hardwareluxx kenne ich auch nur von dem Test aus'm LuXX. Bis auf das MSI Logo find ich die gar nicht so unsympathisch, wie gesagt: hab keinerlei Erfahrung mit der.

Die Tesoro könnte vielleicht noch was sein Tesoro Gram Spectrum, schwarz, Tesoro Agile Red, USB, DE (TS-G11SFL RED) plus Test von Oromis


----------



## Phaneroptera (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, den habe ich auch gelesen und ich finde die Tests vom LuXX meist erstaunlich zutreffend im Vergleich mit der "Konkurrenz". Aber es ist halt noch nicht viel und man weiß nicht so ganz was man von MSI als Tastatur-Hersteller halten kann, da sie da ja noch recht grün hinter den Öhrchen sind. Mit der Firma an sich habe ich kein Problem - im Gegenteil, der Großteil meiner Mainboards kam von denen und sie haben sich zumindest bei mir über die Jahrzehnte als (im Schnitt) verlässlicher als der Rest erwiesen.

Mein "Problem" mit diesem Board wäre aber auch, dass es für diese Preisgegend einfach nichts "bietet", was sie direkt von dem Rest ein wenig abhebt. Das ist dann eigentlich der Hauptgrund, weswegen es in meinen Empfehlungen fehlen würde. Wüsste ich, wie z.B. bei Ducky, dass die Qualität auch über viele Jahre tadellos ist und die Dinger einfach nicht nur "2-Jahres-Boards" sind wie so vieles inzwischen, wäre es anders. Hier fehlt einfach die Erfahrung die man bei den anderen Herstellern (ob gut oder schlecht) eben zuhauf hat. (G.Skill hat sich das zumindest bei den Boards auch "erarbeiten" müssen und heute weil man ja, dass die nicht nur Eintagsfliegen auf den Markt werfen, sondern sich wirklich etablieren wollen)

Das ist aber alles recht subjektiv, stimmt schon. Auf dem Papier stimmt das P/L. Wobei man dafür wiederum auch eine G810 bekommen kann (ja nachdem, der Preis ändert sich grade alle paar Tage) - und wenn man dann die Switches mal beiseite schiebt (wobei MX Speed und Romer-G ja gar kein so schlechter Vergleich wären) bekommt man bei Letzterer doch etwas mehr .

Die Tesoro-Empfehlung kann ich nur unterstützen! Will mir selber mal eine zulegen, aber davor muss ich mal ein paar Boards loswerden, sonst wird das langsam absurd. 

Aber hey, von einer Razer Deathstalker ist alles was genannt wurde ein Upgrade, von daher. (Nein, ich sage nicht, dass Razer NUR Müll produziert - habe mich ja selbst positiv über die Switches geäußert - aber leider doch zu einem absurd hohen Anteil)


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Denke auch die Tesoro oder die Cooler Master GK 701(wenn man denn die ganzen Beleuchtungsspielereien mag), oder (schon 'ne ganze Ecke) mehr Geld für 'ne Ducky, da dürfte man eigentlich lange "Ruhe" haben. Bei den einfarbigen würde ich entweder die  LC-Power nehmen oder die Kingston Hyper X sowieso.

edit: die Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro L scheint momentan eh kaum verfügbar zu sein, aber/und für den Durchschnittspreis von 150-170€ auch nicht mehr sooo empfehlenswert, für den Preis (ca.170€) lieber gleich die wesentlich bessere Ducky One RGB PBT.


----------



## HereComeDatCrocodile (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke für die Antworten bis jetzt. Hilft auf jeden Fall Leute zu haben die sich in dem Gebiet besser auskennen. Ich habe bei meiner Tastatur ja momentan einen "Handballenableger". Die haben sicherlich nen anderen Namen aber ihr wisst sicherlich was ich meine. Die Ducky Tastatur die ihr beide sehr empfehlt hat soeinen Ableger nicht. Kann man sich da einen dazukaufen oder sollte man sich einfach daran gewöhnen keinen zu haben? Ausserdem hätte ich auch gerne einen Nummernblock.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@ Crocodile

Nennt sich "HBA/ Wrist-Rest" *H*and*B*allen*A*uflage; die gibt's ab ca. 5€/6€ bei Amazon bis hin zu HBAs aus Holz. Mußt du einfach gucken was du magst.  (Gibt auch eine sehr edle von Ducky direkt aus Leder, kost dann aber auch wieder ca. 40€ > hier z.B. mit "getestet").

Grüße

die hier meine ich: Ducky One RGB PBT schwarz, LEDs RGB, MX-RGB-Red, USB, DE (DKON1708ST-PDEPDAAT1) , will dir die bestimmt nicht aufschwatzen, aber das wäre die so momentan hochwertigste, die man so (normal im Laden) bekommt ohne rum zu modden. 
Wie gesagt, ne Nummer kleiner die Tesoro oder die CM MK 750.

mMn


----------



## HereComeDatCrocodile (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Von den Keys habe ich schon einige getestet aber ich konnte noch nicht festlegen welche mir am besten gefallen. Die Reds werden ja auch oft als "beste" Schalter fürs Gaming bezeichnet, da sie ja so schnell auslösen, mehr weiss ich aber auch nicht. Mit der Tastatur meines Freundes (K70 LUX RGB MX-Red) bin ich schon super klargekommen und nach einer bestimmten Zeit gewöhnt man sich sicher auch an jegliche Schalter. Was wäre jetzt der genaue Unterschied zu den bekannten braunen oder blauen Schaltern?

Ich habe mir jetzt zur kleineren Auswahl diese Boards angeschaut:

-https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-masterkeys-mk750-mk-750-gkcr1-de-a1731008.html
-https://geizhals.de/tesoro-gram-spectrum-ts-g11sfl-red-a1561234.html
-https://geizhals.de/logitech-g810-orion-spectrum-920-007740-920-008067-a1389652.html
-https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws-km780-rgb-gk-kcl1c4-km780s10de-a1332857.html

Mein momentaner Favorit von diesen wäre die Cooler Master.

Ich finde es auch gut dass die G.Skill, die Cooler Master und die Logitech die Audio-Buttons haben. Aber die sind ja eher Nebensache da das ja mit der FN Taste bei der Tesoro genauso funktioneren sollte. Die Cooler Master spricht mich schon sehr an mit dem komfortablen Handballenauflage und dem "cleanen" aussehen, ohne große Verzierungen, wobei diese von der G.Skill nicht schlecht aussehen und die kleine Kiste ja abnehmbar ist.  Die Handballenablage ist aber allgemein ein Thema was noch angesprochen werden muss. Ich habe ja momentan bei der Razer Tastatur eine Ablage mit dabei. Ist das ein großer Umstieg wenn man danach keine mehr hat? Habe das Gefühl dass ich bei meiner neuen Tastatur eine bräuchte. Mein Freund meinte es gibt noch Unterschiede in Sachen Beleuchtung, da bei manchen Tastaturen die Lichter schwächer sind oder nur eine Farbe darstellen können und keine Überleitung bei beispielsweise dem RGB-Wellen Effekt. Wie ist das mit den Tastaturen die oben genannt sind?

Bei der Ducky Tastatur fehlt mir leider der Nummernblock und eben die Ablage und dadurch dass die Tastatur an sich schon etwas teurer ist würde sie deswegen ausscheiden. Die Lioncast gefällt mir vom Design nicht wirklich genauso wie die MSI. Bei der MSI Tastatur sind die Tasten umrandet von der "Hülle" was mir nicht gefällt bei dem Board. Bei der Logitech ist es beispielsweise besser.

Falls es noch Tastaturen gibt die mir braunen oder blauen Schaltern bestückt sind und mir vielleicht doch eine besser gefallen würde, wäre es gut wenn ich da auch ein paar Beispiele und Links bekommen würde  .

LG


----------



## Phaneroptera (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die eine empfohlene CoolerMaster hat eine mit Magneten befestigte - scheint fast so zu sein wie die bei den neuesten Razer. Die könnte gut sein.

Ich habe so eine "Glorious PC Gaming Race" in der Slim Variante in Full Size und finde die genial - nicht zu weich und nicht zu hart. Die Leder-Dinger haben sich für mich am Anfang toll angefühlt, aber mit der Zeit wurde es irgendwie unangenehm und der normale Stoff ist mir da wesentlich lieber. Kostet halt 30€ extra, aber die Ablagen, die bei Tastaturen dabei sind, fand ich immer schrecklich (Corsair, G.Skill etc) und ich arbeite da dann entweder mit der genannten oder bei Tastaturen wie der Ducky ONE, die kaum einen Rahmen hat, brauche ich nicht unbedingt eine. Nur wenn ich nicht unbedingt das Holz vom Tisch spüren will. Daher nehme ich zuer Zeit entweder die Ablage oder ein goßes Pad (900x400 und relativ dick).

Audio-Tasten oder eine Lautstärken-Walze (ist bei der G810 Top) sind immer gut. Was die Schalter angeht hilfe echt nur ausprobieren. Im Laden solltest du normalerweise die Reds, Browns und Blues (oder Razer Greens) sowie die Romer-G testen können.

Man kann da allgemein nichts sagen. Klar, MX Speed und Romer-G lösen schnell aus, was aber auch ein versehentliches Auslösen wahrscheinlicher macht. Ich persönlich kann mit MX Red gar nicht, weil da kaum Widerstand da ist. Dann ist noch die Frage ob es leise sein soll oder auch "clicky" sein darf. Also Schalter sind eine so individuelle Sache, dass man da kaum einfach so "beraten" kann. Ich würde dir ganz dringend empfehlen, irgendwo in einem Laden zumindest ein paar auszuprobieren, dann hast du so in etwa eine Orientierung. Wenn du es ganz genau vorher wissen willst kann man sich auch solche Test-Geräte mit den verschiedenen Schaltern drauf kaufen und vorher jeden so oft man will testen.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Aaaalso, mit welchem Schalter DU klar kommst, beim zocken und tippen, ist ganz INDIVIDUELL! Hier ist mal ein Link zu den unterschiedlichen Schaltern: Ubersicht uber Cherry-Schalter - Mecha-Blog 

Brown: hat einen taktilen Widerstand und Blue hat einen taktilen und einen akustischen (*click*) Widerstand. Es gibt leider, leider immer noch Redakteure, die einem den Quatsch mit "Gaming" oder "Büro/tippen" erzählen wollen. Das ist wie gesagt: ganz individuell.
Gibt Leute die machen alles mit Reds, Andere mit Browns, wiederum Andere benutzen nur Blue, ich mag Reds und, vor allem, Blacks. Lass dir ja nix einreden, wenn dir Reds gefallen, alles gut und normal  Hatte auch eine mit Browns, tippen war super, aber beim zocken hat mich der taktile Widerstand gestört, zum X ten Mal, ganz individuell 

Dann: ja mit FN Tasten lassen sich so Multimediasachen regeln, ist gewohnheits- und geschmackssache. Wenn du diese Tasten haben möchtest, würde sich ja wirklich die CM 750 anbieten. 
Beleuchtung ist teils unterschiedlich, da empfehle ich dir Tests lesen und Youtube, einfach nach suchen - gerade Beleuchtungsspielereien werden oft und gerne gezeigt.

HBA oder nicht ist auch gewöhnungs- und geschmackssache. Ich z.B. fand's am Anfang albern bis ich mal ein HBA Schnäppchen gemacht habe, einfach zum ausprobieren, und jetzt möchte ich eine HBA eigentlich nicht mehr missen.

Noch zur Beleuchtung, bei meiner Masterkeys Pro S ist die Beleuchtung bzw.Welleneffekte butterweich und soft, ebenso bei meiner Ducky One. Bieten beide aber andere oder ähnlich Effekte an, komt darauf an was für Spielereien du magst, einfarbig können sie beide super - die regenbogenwelle ist ein wenig unterschiedlich.

edit: "Glorious PC Gaming Race"​ FTW!!!  hab ich auch(einmal die normal "dicke" und jetzt die aus Holz) das Geld lohnt sich!


----------



## Phaneroptera (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

FTW, allerdings! 

Wie ist denn die aus Holz so deiner Meinung nach? Ich war schon so oft nahe dran sie zu kaufen, aber da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie die sich anfühlt und ich diese kaufen/zurückgeben-Sache meide habe ich es doch gelassen. Ich bin recht froh, dass ich zur "Slim" gegriffen habe, die ist finde ich schon hoch genug - kann mir das mit der normalen gar nicht vorstellen. Habe so eine alte Kingston, die ist auch ähnlich hoch und da muss ich bei der Ducky ja regelrecht über die Ablage nach unten greifen an die Tasten...


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die aus Holz ist ja 25mm hoch (genauso wie eigentlich die normale Version), kommt mir dennoch niedriger vor. Wenn meine Ducky nicht hoch geklappt ist, sind Tastatur und HBA fast bündig, die HBA ist einen kleinen Tick höher.

Kann demnächst, bei besserem Licht, ja mal versuchen Photos zumachen. Habe die "Onyx" also schwarz/braune. Ist wie gesagt nicht ganz schwarz..ja halt schwarz/dunkel braun 
Sehr glatt, aber dennoch ist die Maserung leicht spürbar und sichtbar, gefällt mir sehr gut. Vor einigen Wochen hatte ich die 100% HBA aus Holz meinem Vater geschenkt und war da schon von der Quali sehr, sehr angetan und wurde jetzt bei meiner TKLgroßen HBA auch nicht enttäuscht.
Jetzt, bei der Jahreszeit, ist sie bei der ersten Benutzung, wenn man sich an den PC setzt, natürlich ein wenig kälter, aber das macht nix.

Der "komische" Winkel der Holz HBA hat mich zuerst ja abgeschreckt, andere HBAs aus Holz haben diesen "Knick" oft nicht, aber das fühlt sich gut/angenehm an, macht mMn wirklich Sinn.

edit: und sehr, sehr rutschfest, wie auch die Andere eigentlich (Glasplatte auf dem Schreibtisch)


----------



## Phaneroptera (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Welche benutzt du häufiger? Ich stelle mir die aus Holz eben bei längerer Benutzung irgendwie unangenehm an (wegen der Härte), so wie ich die aus Leder bei längerer Benutzung nicht mehr angenehm finde weil die nicht so "atmungsaktiv"  wirken wie die mit Stoff und sich leicht schwitzig anfühlen, selbst wenn man nicht wirklich schwitzt.

Die Rutschfestigkeit ist bei den Dingern traumhaft. Selbst die magnetisch "befestigte" bei Razer kann locker mal ein Stück wegdriften, aber die Glorious hat sich seit ihrer Ankunft nicht bewegt glaube ich. 

Also Fotos mit Tastatur etc (also "real life" Eindruck davon  ) wären nett.


----------



## HereComeDatCrocodile (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Cooler Master Tastatur in einigen Reviews angeschaut und auch im Internet nach Kaufmöglichkeiten gesucht. Auf Geizhals steht dass die Tastatur Nati-Ghosting besitzt, auf Alternate(wo sie verkauft wird) oder auf Ebay aber NICHT! Ist das ein Argument was gegen die Tastatur sprechen würde?


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

"Nati-Ghosting"..da hat sich der Praktikant wohl vertippt  (ganz davon abgesehen, dass viele, viele Produktbeschreibungen bei solchen Preis-Vergleich-Dingern oft falsch sind, am besten direkt beim Hersteller ggf. gucken).

Gemeint ist vermutlich "Anti-Ghosting" > "Anti-Ghosting" entmystifiziert - Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Hartetest 

Kannst dir die ruhig bei Alternate kaufen...oder versuchen zu "testen, bewerten, behalten"


----------



## Phaneroptera (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

"Exclusive combination of rollover technologies for the most efficient, accurate anti-ghosting technology yet."  -> Direkt von der Hersteller-Seite. Wenn dich die einzelnen Features interessieren, guck dir das Ding einfach auf der offiziellen Seite von CM an, ist auch hübsch und übersichtlich dargestellt. 

Hab' noch keine aktuelle mechanische Tastatur ohne das Feature gesehen und siehe Link von Caduzz - es steckt sowieso mehr dahinter als da oberflächlich angepriesen wird. Also bei der CM-Tastatur machst du was das angeht im Vergleich mit dem Rest keinen Fehler.

Also je länger ich das Ding sehe... wenn die mal mit anderen Switches und im Angebot zu haben wäre, könnte ich mir die (mit anderen Keycaps) gut als Zweit-Tastatur vorstellen. Nur die komplett freistehenden Tasten wären für mich da vielleicht ein Dealbreaker. Will ja beleuchtete Buchstaben und nicht den Tisch beleuchten. 
Da ist Logitech mit der G810 unschlagbar, da wird wirklich nur der Buchstabe ausgeleuchtet und das macht das Ganze dezenter, für viele auch stilvoller.

Also zu deiner Auswahl: Das sind alles feine Tastaturen. Wenn du die passenden Switches für dich findest bekommst du da in jedem Fall eine sehr gute Tastatur. Vielleicht würde ich die G.Skill rausnehmen. Die ist gut und ich habe sie selber hier, aber die anderen sind finde ich qualitativ etwas höher angesiedelt.
Die Tesoro würde ich für den Anfang vielleicht sogar auch rausnehmen, da es sehr schwer wäre, die anzutesten und es ja eine "speziellere" Tastatur ist. Soll nicht heißen, dass sie nicht sehr gut ist. 

Jetzt kommt es halt zu den Switches. So spontan würde ich sagen wenn du mal Reds und Romer-G (und am besten "zur Sicherheit" auch mal taktile, clicky Switches wie MX Blue) testen könntest, wäre es ideal. 

Wenn du dann mit den Romer-G gut klarkommst, ist die G810 (teils für knapp über 100 zu haben, also noch Platz für eine gute Handballenablage) echt eine klasse Tastatur. Super RGB-Beleuchtung, von Werk ab ganz gute Keycaps und die beste Media-Sektion der Auswahl. Die Software taugt auch.

Wenn dir die Reds doch lieber sind sieht die CoolerMaster echt gut aus für deine Kriterien und die Ablage ist schon dabei.

Aber da ist es jetzt an dir, was die Switches angeht. 

*Wichtig*: Alles nur meine Sicht der Dinge, eine mechanische Tastatur heutzutage ist eine höchst individuelle Sache. Also die Beratung ist quasi bloße eigene Meinung, gebildet durch Erfahrung.


----------



## HereComeDatCrocodile (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja richtig, vertippt ;D. Das zeigt dass ich eine neue Tastatur dringend nötig hab. Aber abschweifen vom Kauf sollte man deswegen nicht oder?


----------



## HereComeDatCrocodile (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Okay, genau das hatte ich mir auch gedacht. Ich werde mich mal genauer umschauen aber ich bin schon sehr stark zur Cooler Master geneigt. Die gefällt mir schon echt gut und man muss keine HBA extra kaufen. Danke für die ausführliche Hilfe @ Phaneroptera und @Caduzzz 
LG


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@Phaneoptera

sooo, habe mal versucht Photos zu machen  aber fehlendes Talent und popelige Händykamera machen's nicht leichter.....und mit Blitz sieht alles voll staubig aus, is gar nicht so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phaneroptera (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Fotos sind doch gut. 

Aber für mich sieht das aus Holz trotzdem irgendwie unangenehm aus.


----------



## altgofur (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Ãœbersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo,

vor 4 Jahren habe ich eine Ducky Shine 2 gekauft und war bis eben glücklich mit ihr. Leider ist der USB-Port nun vollends hinüber. Einen neuen kann ich leider nicht anlöten. Ducky und den Händler habe ich angeschrieben, aber eigentlich keine große Hoffnung.

Daher wollte ich mal fragen, was es denn so an würdigen Nachfolgern gibt.

Das Wunschprofil ist:


 MX-Brown (Die MX Blue sind noch besser aber viel zu laut für die Umgebung hier. Silent Blue wären ein Traum, gibt es nur leider nicht)
 Fullsize, volles Layout DE mit Numpad
 ähnliche Haptik wie die Shine 2. Tastenform wie die Shine 2 (bitte nicht so flach wie auf einem Notebook)
 Muss viele Bewegungen über den Schreibtisch mitmachen
 NKRO
 keine Nebengeräusche, besonders kein Pling
 Gerne etwas schwerer
 Gerne ein paar Sondertasten für den Rechner und die Lautstärke. Makros müssen nicht sein
 Vielleicht etwas günstiger diesmal. Wenn es unter 100€ nicht klappt gebe ich lieber wieder um die 150€ aus als mich nachher zu ärgern. 
 Beleuchtung brauche ich nicht.
 Rote Beleuchtung geht gar nicht. Die muss abschaltbar sein. 
 Sollte vor Weihnachten bei mir sein

Bei der Vorauswahl habe ich auf die Schnelle nichts richtig günstiges gefunden:


 Ducky One PBT Ducky ONE PBT Gaming Tastatur, MX-Brown, blaue LED - schwarz
 Das Keyboard 4 Professional Das Keyboard 4 Professional, DE Layout, MX-Brown - schwarz
 Das Keyboard Prime 13 Das Keyboard Prime 13, Tastatur Cherry MX Brown
 CoolerMaster MasterKeys Pro L RGB Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro L RGB Gaming-Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
 durch den Gutscheincode günstig, aber rote Beleuchtung: Corsair Gaming STRAFE Corsair Gaming STRAFE Cherry MX Brown, Tastatur schwarz
 Günstiger, aber auch leichter: Cherry MX 3.0  https://www.alternate.de/CHERRY/MX-Board-3-0-Tastatur/html/product/1393380?

Habt Ihr noch Ideen?
Gibt es Favoriten oder Nieten in der Liste?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Thoddeleru (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab kürzlich eine Logitech G610 Orion Brown im Angebot für 44€ erworben. Filco Ping ist keins hörbar, Tasten sind mir minimal hörbar verglichen mit MX Blue. USB Kabel ist aber fest, nicht abziehbar.

Medientasten sind auch verfügbar. Beleuchtung ist neutral weiß (und nicht wie sogar bei teureren Tastaturen nur komisches rot oder blau).

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tilfred (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Ãœbersicht, Diskussionen*



altgofur schrieb:


> Habt Ihr noch Ideen?



Roccat Suora 

Dezent blau abschaltbar. Neulich beim Discounter gesehen und zugeschlagen für 99 €. 

Bis jetzt bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Ace (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab mich jetzt von meiner alten Microsoft SideWinder X6 getrennt die schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat
und mir heute die Corsair Gaming K65 LUX RGB Compact gegönnt ,gefällt mir sehr gut bis jetzt!


----------



## altgofur (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Roccat Suora
> 
> Dezent blau abschaltbar. Neulich beim Discounter gesehen und zugeschlagen für 99 €.
> 
> Bis jetzt bin ich mehr als zufrieden.



Die Suora hat keine originalen Cherry Switches. Konntest Du die mit den MX Blue vergleichen?



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Ich hab kürzlich eine Logitech G610 Orion Brown im Angebot für 44€ erworben. Filco Ping ist keins hörbar, Tasten sind mir minimal hörbar verglichen mit MX Blue. USB Kabel ist aber fest, nicht abziehbar.
> 
> Medientasten sind auch verfügbar. Beleuchtung ist neutral weiß (und nicht wie sogar bei teureren Tastaturen nur komisches rot oder blau).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk



Bei den Logitechs habe ich immer wieder Berichte von Plings gelesen. 

Anders gefragt: Bei welcher Tastatur ist der USB-Anschluss am stabilsten bzw. am ehesten lötbar?


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi,

also ich kann gar nicht genug Lanzen für candykeys.com brechen! Super nett, perfekter Service, wirklich klasse!

Ein Freund und ich haben uns Kabel sleeven lassen, faule+alte Säcke wie wir sind , und die sehen sehen richtig verdammt gut aus. Neue Keycaps hab' ich mir auch noch paar bestellt, klasse. Bilder folgen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Ace schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt von meiner alten Microsoft SideWinder X6 getrennt die schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat
> und mir heute die Corsair Gaming K65 LUX RGB Compact gegönnt ,gefällt mir sehr gut bis jetzt!


Ich fand die Sidewinder eigendlich auch ganz gut nur mußte ich mehrfach tauschen da die Caps nur lackiert waren und wegen meinen Fingernägeln schnell litten. Als Notnagel für deutlich unter 20 Taler gab es dann eine G105 im CoD Design mit dem angenehmen Greenlight und die wurde dann recht schnell gegen die Tesoro Durandal Ultimate ( MX Red ) getauscht. Mal schauen was sich so als Nachfolger anbieten wird


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Für alle die eine leise Mecha suchen, ich kann die Finatic Rush mit silen cherry Red Switches empfehlen, den Finco Ping bekommt man leider nicht zu 100% weg jedoch geht dieser schon leicht unter. Wenn ich den Vergleich hernehme zu Strafe RGB von Corsair,dann liegen hier Welten dazwischen. Was auch möglich ist, ich hatte ein Monatgsmodell von der Strafe RGB mit cherry silents.
Ich kann nur sagen, Finco "Pining" ist leider Realität und liegt zu 99% an den Federn(Holraum bzw Metalplatte haben auch eine Mitwirkung), warum cherry es nicht nachbessert? Ich nehme mal an es liegt sicher daran, dass es bei lauten Switches(blues) eher unter dem "Klick" untergeht.
Rein technisch müsste man eine Feder erzeugen können die genügen vorspannung haben und so keinen "Ping" zulassen!


----------



## Thoddeleru (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hatte kürzlich eine hier, da waren die Pings lauter als das klicken der blauen Switches. Unter geht das definitiv nicht.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Ich hatte kürzlich eine hier, da waren die Pings lauter als das klicken der blauen Switches. Unter geht das definitiv nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk



Also wenn dies auch bei blauen passiert, dann müssen das ja noch miesere Schalter gewesen sein als bei meiner Strafe RGB – silent Red. Die war anfänglich im frischen kalten Zustand noch super leise. Nach dem sich die Feder aber an die Raumtemperatur angepasst haben hat die ganz Tastatur nur mehr gepingt.Laut Corsair ist das Pingen „Normal“ ………….
Es wäre interessant ob es alternative Schalter gibt die nicht so Pingi sind wie die Cherries.
Glaub eine Mecha die mit no Finco Ping wirbt ist imo eine Marktlücke


----------



## Thoddeleru (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es war übrigens eine Titanwolf Invader mit Outemu Blue Switches. Floating Keys und die Oberseite aus Metall haben das Ping wahrscheinlich noch verstärkt. Bei der G610 Brown pingen nur zwei oder drei Tasten und das sehr leise. Stört mich also nicht.

Hab da aber auch anderes gelesen. Vielleicht ist da einfach Fertigung zu tolerant bei Cherry?

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Es war übrigens eine Titanwolf Invader mit Outemu Blue Switches. Floating Keys und die Oberseite aus Metall haben das Ping wahrscheinlich noch verstärkt. Bei der G610 Brown pingen nur zwei oder drei Tasten und das sehr leise. Stört mich also nicht.
> 
> Hab da aber auch anderes gelesen. Vielleicht ist da einfach Fertigung zu tolerant bei Cherry?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk



Ich wette Cherry ist sich dem Problem bewusst nur wie viel % stört dies ?
Weil einzeln sind ihre Switches nicht günstig somit muss ein Nachfrage danach bestehen.
Ich glaube noch immer ,dass sehr leises Finco Pining bei eher lauteren switches einfach untergeht.(zumindestens bei den Cherry)
Das was ich jetzt eher als leiseres Finco Pining bei meiner Fnatic silent Rush höre, würde zu 99% bei normalen Red oder Brown switches einfach untergehen.

Kann aber auch sein, dass wir zu einer Gattung Mensch gehören die noch gut hören im oberen Frequenzspektrum


----------



## Kel (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi, ich suche gerade eine neue Tastatur und wollte mal eine mechanische ausprobieren. Kurzes Forenlesen ergab die "Logitech G610 Orion Red" für den besten Einstieg bis ~70€, aktuell habe ich eine 10-15€-Cherrytastatur die aber kaputt geht.

Ist die G610 da die beste Wahl oder gibt es noch Alternativen/besseres?


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

...........


----------



## Kel (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Aktuell gibt es die Logitech G910 im Angebot für 77€, lohnt sich da der Kauf gegenüber einer G610 oder der Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro L?


----------



## JackA (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wenn du die Romer-G besser findest, dann ja.


----------



## teachmeluv (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Kel schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es die Logitech G910 im Angebot für 77€, lohnt sich da der Kauf gegenüber einer G610 oder der Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro L?


Wo gibt es dieses Angebot? Der Preis von 77€ ist krass. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nein ist er nicht, gabs auch schon für 69€.
Googel ist dein Freund:
PlayStation 4 Pro Mediamarkt Fruhshopping - mydealz.de


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Nein ist er nicht, gabs auch schon für 69€.
> Googel ist dein Freund:
> PlayStation 4 Pro Mediamarkt Fruhshopping - mydealz.de


Was haben wir nur gemacht, bevor es Google gab(was ich in diesem Fall benutzt habe, sogar die Mydealz-App besitze ich)? Dennoch danke


----------



## Kel (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Solls aktuell bei Mediamarkt geben laut nem Freund.


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, nachdem mein Kumpel jetzt mit seiner BlackWidow v2 mit zu ~90% ausgetauschten Keycaps (es konnte ja wie schon gesagt nicht alles getauscht werden - bottom row geht halt nicht und das habe ich ihm auch vorher gesagt) eigentlich ganz zufrieden ist, bleibt nur ein Problem:

Da Razer bei größeren Tasten zur Stabilisierung diese "Bügel" verwendet sind diese Tasten (die große Shift, Enter, etc) einfach zum heulen, die Wackeln als hingen sie nur gerade so lose an der Tastatur. 
Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Systeme können diese Tasten nicht so einfach ersetzt werden - und wenn, dann bringt es auch nichts, da die neue Taste nur einen Befestigungs-Punkt hat, und genau so wackelt.

Es ist kein Weltuntergang, aber da es für mich so eine Art kleines "Projekt" geworden ist, das Beste aus diesem Board herauszuholen, bin ich dauernd am überlegen, was man gegen diese "instabilen" Tasten machen kann. 
Diese Bügel sind grauenhaft... wieso nicht einfach ein bis zwei Kreuzchen wie beim Switch dazu machen und fertig, bombenfest. Bei meiner Ducky wackelt da mit diesem System absolut nichts.

Hat da jemand eine Idee, was ich da machen könnte?

Aber ich muss trotzdem sagen, selbst wenn ich nur ab und zu darauf tippe, ich finde die Razer Green Switches mit gescheiten Keycaps wirklich überraschend gut. Eigentlich sogar mein aktueller Favorit was klickende Switches angeht (muss endlich Cherry Greens testen - clicky und actuation force von Blacks klingt traumhaft). 
Zur Langlebigkeit weiß ich natürlich nichts, ich bezweifle, dass hier längere Zeit mal ein Razer-Produkt stehen wird. (Vorurteil juhu!)


----------



## JackA (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt halt 2 Arten von Stabilisatoren. Cherry und Costar. Die Cherry sollen etwas schwammiger sein, Costar klappern hingegen.
Costar kann man aber modden. Nicht übertrieben viel Langzeitfett auf die Halterungspunkte schon soll das Klappern Geschichte sein.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWgrnQGBBn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Phaneroptera (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke, das war aber sowieso das erste, was ich versucht habe. Das hilft zwar vor allem gegen das akustische Klappern, aber die Instabilität der Taste wird da nur wenig beeinflusst. Ich hätte da am liebsten einfach Cherry-Stabilisatoren statt Costar, denn mit den Cherry hatte ich noch nie so starke Probleme, dass auch nur irgendeine Art von Eingriff nötig war. 
Die Coster geben der Taste zu viel Spielraum, laienhaft ausgedrückt. Ist Costar quasi die "billige" Variante oder gibt es da gar Leute, die das lieber so haben?


----------



## JackA (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, es gibt die, die Cherry bevorzugen (ich auch z.B.) und die, die auf Costar schwören und mit den Cherry überhaupt nicht klar kommen.
Es gibt ja viele Mechas (vor Allem mit klickenden Schalter), manche mit Cherry, andere mit Costar. Razer ist so ziemlich das schlechteste, was man sich antun kann. Aber jedem das, was er will.


----------



## Phaneroptera (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hatte auch schon Lioncast mit Costar und kann da nur bestätigen, dass Razer außergewöhnlich ist, was das angeht. Bei LK merkt man kaum was, könnte fast meinen es seien Cherry was das Klappern bzw die Instabilität angeht.

Eigentlich würde ich sagen, dass ich froh bin, nicht mit der Razer leben zu müssen. Aber es bleibt dabei: die Switches finde ich von allen aus der klickediklack-Kategorie am Besten. Macht Spaß, darauf zu tippen, wenn man alles andere ignoriert.


----------



## JackA (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ERP-apLof28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

An sich ein interessantes Video. Nur die Vorgehensweise beim Blindtest war nicht ganz optimal. Er hätte nicht dazwischen sagen dürfen, was was war. Dazu hätte er mehr Kreuzversuche und Wiederholungen mit gewechselten Seiten machen müssen (für Youtube relativ langwierig und daher nicht optimal), sonst ist die Aussage relativ nichts aussagend. Es war sicherlich kein Zufall, dass er anfangs die vorderen Tastaturen und später dann die (von ihm aus) rechte Tastatur fast immer favorisierte.


----------



## Phaneroptera (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Razer Greens sind wegen dem "Wobble" finde ich unglaublich einfach zu identifizieren. Mag sie trotzdem, wären sie nicht an Razer Boards gebunden, wäre das für mich doch schon eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## masturbinho (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kurz eine Frage für Leute, die im Hardware-Bereich noch nie auf einen Garantieanspruch zurückgegriffen haben:

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir die Corsair Gaming STRAFE RGB mit MX Brown-Tasten für umgerechnet rund EUR 130.- gekauft. Nun habe ich damit natürlich ordentlich gezockt (CS, PUBG), alles in allem vielleicht 300-400h. 
Wer die beiden Spiele kennt, weiss, dass oftmals die Shift-Taste verwendet wird: Bei PUBG bspw. wenn die Zone am anderen Ende der Map ist und kein Fahrzeug in Sicht ist, kann es schon vorkommen, dass man einige Minuten lang nonstop diese Shift-Taste zum Rennen drückt. 

Und nun ist es tatsächlich so, dass die Shift-Taste streikt bzw. nicht mehr reagiert.

Nun meine Frage: Ich habe noch bis März 2019 Garantie auf dieser Tastatur. Wenn ich die Tastatur nun einschicke... erhalte ich dann tendenziell die Mitteilung, dass dies quasi "natürlicher Verschleiss" ist (nach sovielen Spielstunden sieht man der Tastatur schon an, dass diese exzessiv benutzt wurde), oder wird mir das gute Ding repariert bzw. ersetzt werden? 

Ein wenig wurmt mich das ganze schon... EUR 130.- finde ich ganz schön ordentlich nur für ne Tastatur - ein 2. Mal würde ich wohl nicht mehr soviel Geld ausgeben, v.a. wenn das Ding kein Jahr hält.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es geht um Gewährleistung und nicht Garantie. 
Mach sie sauber (nicht mit wasser übertreiben) und gib sie zum händler. Du musst ihm ja nicht auf die Nase binden wieviel du damit zockst.
Wenn die so ramponiert aussieht, dass man es trotzdem erkennt, dann darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenns kaputt geht. Tastaturen arbeiten ohne großen Krafteinsatz.

Edit bis 3.19 bedeutet sie ist unter 6 Monate alt. Da müssen die dir beweisen, dass der Fehler nicht vorher vorhanden war. Daher vor Ende des Monats schnell zum Händler damit!


----------



## Noname1987 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Auf jeden fall einschicken. Das ist mE noch vor der beweislastumkehr.


----------



## meik19081999 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Leute bei Corsair sind sehr großzügig und zuvorkommend.

Also erst würde ich mal zum Händler gehen, wo du sie gekauft hast, ansonsten Corsair Support anschreiben, die tauschen dir dir Tastatur aus.

Bei mir Persönlich war es so, dass meine Corsair K70 mit MX-red Switches bei manchen Tasten doppelt ausgelöst hat. 
Habe sie nach 19 Monaten Benutzung eingeschickt und eine K70 Lux RBG sogar bekommen 

Also keine Sorgen machen, solange die Tastenkappe nicht vorm Zerbrechen ist, wegen exzessiver Nutzung, wird dir niemand was sagen.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hier ein paar neue Mechas, die ich gefunden habe:
Havit Super Slim RGB
Drevo Joyeuse 96 wireless


----------



## Lappa (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also die Drevo hat echt etwas.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schade das die Havit so viele Reviews gekauft haben. Ein hoch auf die Deutsche Sprache, dass man die gekauften so leicht rauslesen kann.

Mich würde an sich aber mal ein Test zu den kurzen "blauen" Tastern freuen.


----------



## JackA (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hier: Sharkoon Purewriter mit den selben Tastern im Test.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich benutze seit Jänner 2012 eine Filco Majestouch 2 (MX-Brown). Der Zustand an sich ist ja gut, die Tastatur hervorragend, die beste die ich je hatte, ich hatte erst eine Microsoft Rubberdome und eine Steelseries G6V2 oder wie die hieß, die ging nach einer Woche retour weil die Beschriftung sich ablöste. Nach 3 Monaten machte ich den Fehler und bin nachdem ich eh schon im Internet nach Tipps zur Reinigung suchte, mit was schärferem (Nagellackentferner -> Alkohol) drüber gegangen. Ich könnte mich Heute noch in den Ars... treten, man sieht es nur bei Licht und auch nur im Rahmen der Enter Taste. Zumindest bau ich die Tasten jetzt beim Reinigen aus und hau das in einen Kübel mit Spühlmittel. Funktioniert sehr gut und man verändert keine chemischen Verbindungen. Jedenfalls ist die Tastatur schon 6 Jahre alt, und ich such ab und zu nach Double Shot Keys um die Tasten hier zu ersetzen. Jetzt hab ich doch mal in Geizhals geschaut und bin auf die Marke Ducky gestoßen. Die macht einen guten Eindruck, obwohl ich die Filco nicht so leicht hergeben will, ist eine super Tastatur. Beim Zweit-PC befindet sich eine Das Keyboard Model S, ich glaube von Mitte 2012 oder Mitte 2013. Die ist auch ganz gut, aber nur fast so gut wie die Filco hier.  

Filco Majestouch 2 Profi Tastatur - 209,95€

Ducky Shine One 2 Backlit PBT Gaming Tastatur - MX Black - weiße LED - 139,90€

Ducky One PBT Gaming Tastatur - MX Black - RGB LED - 169,90€

Ducky Shine 6 PBT Gaming Tastatur - MX Black - RGB LED - 199,90€

Ducky Year of the Rooster - MX Black - RGB LED - 249,90€

Ich fang bei der Ducky Shine One 2 Backlit für 140€ und der Ducky Shine 6 PBT Gaming Tastatur  für 199,90€ an zu grübeln. Meine hier hat ca. 170€ gekostet. Wieso Keycaps kaufen wenn man dafür eine neue Tastatur mit Double-Shot Keys bekommt. Werd mich dazu aber noch erkunden.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi Jolly91,

also du möchtest deine FilcoCaps ersetzen, aber bei den Preisen überlegst du dir ob du nicht gleich 'ne neue Tastatur kaufst, richtig so?

FilcoCaps/Filcos bekommst du z.B. hier > The Keyboard Company | Keyboards & Mice Sales Distribution hatte bei denen mal ganz problemlos über Amazon.uk bestellt, aber sie liefern ansonsten auch mit ihrem kompletten Katalog in die halbe Welt, wenn man direkt bei ihnen bestellt.

Dann gäbe es auch für ca. 50€ lichtdurchlässige DS Caps von Ducky (auch bei Caseking). Mit der Year of the Rooster haste dir natürlich gleich ein limitiertes Liebhaberstück rausgesucht 

Ich hab die One TKL pbt rgb auch mit DS Caps, und ich bin sehr zufrieden.Kurz: Ducky ist schon richtig super.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das schaut gut aus, werd mir mal das Kunststoff meiner Filco anschauen. Nicht das sich da was verändert hat. Es sind halt auch knappe 70 Pfund.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja stimmt schon, 70Pfund ist jetzt nicht gerade geschenkt. Und deine Überlegung gleich eine neue Tasta zu kaufen kann ich verstehen, vielleicht findest du ja auch ein Set, welches dir gefällt...aber auch das kann wieder ein teurer Spass werden (vor allem, wenn man ISO-DE Layout haben möchte)


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich will ja auch keinen Schnick Schnack. Das bringt ja nicht viel außer dem Bling Bling und am Abend beim Zocken blenden dich die Tasten, daher die Überlegung mit dem RGB LED, wobei ich auch sicher bin das man die ausschalten kann. 

Das PCB, die Elektronik und alle Steuerkreise sind ja auch über 6 Jahre alt. Wer weis wie lange die noch mit machen.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab mal wieder seit über einem Jahr die Oberfläche meiner Tastatur gereinigt. Bei mir darf nicht gegessen oder getrunken werden wenn man am Computer tippt. Außer Wasser, aber das bleibt schön am Boden stehen.  Das Gehäuse sieht noch gut aus, neben der rechten Umschalt- und oberhalb der rechten Pfeiltaste hab ich eine 1x0,5mm Verfärbung die man eben beim Licht sieht. Kaufst dir eine neue kann man genau so gut den selben Fehler haben. Ich hatte noch nie eine Tastatur die 6 Jahre durchgehalten hat und den Eindruck macht noch weitere 12 Jahre zu halten. Erst wenn ich nichts mehr tippen kann, dann kauf ich eine neue. 

Ich werde in nächster Zeit meine Tasten wieder in einen Kübel mit Spülmittel werfen, mal sehen wie das dann ausschaut wenn ich die wieder einsetze. Wenn es mich dann nervt bestell ich mir die Doubleshot Keycaps für die Filco. Lieber 80€ für Keycaps ausgeben als für das doppelte eine neue Tastatur zu kaufen die keine Dobleshot Keycaps hat und am Ende die Filco hier nicht ersetzen kann.

Der Gedanke war ja auch von MX-Brown zu MX-Black zu wechseln, beim Schreiben natürlich ein Nachteil, aber ich hab es schon mal erlebt das ich beim Spielen losmarschierte ohne es zu wollen weil der Finger schwer wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Morgen sollte das(incl. Lapboard) bei mir eintreffen 
Corsair K63 Wireless Bluetooth keyboard and lapboard review - Article


----------



## JackA (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mein Beileid zur K63. Aber jedem das, was er sich selbst antut. 



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit Jänner 2012 eine Filco Majestouch 2 (MX-Brown).


Hier: Tai-Hao PBT DS Keycap Set Grey/Black (ISO-DE), Keycaps, Tastaturkappen  | eBay
Wenn du mit ISO-Layout mit US-Beschriftung klar kommst, wäre die Auswahl größer.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Zeig mir ein besseres Lapboard. Dass das nur gerade für die K63 gebaut wird ist halt Kollateralschaden  .


----------



## JackA (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

nerdytec | Online-Shop


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eingelassene Tastatur und Wireless ist mir da doch lieber. Zudem hat mich die Kombi kaum mehr gekostet als das Couchmaster-Board ohne Alles.
Ist nun auch angekommen und funktioniert astrein.


----------



## edneti (11. März 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten mechanischen Tastatur.
Aktuell nutze ich eine Cherry G230 (Rubberdome, flach) welche jedoch recht billig verarbeitet ist und mir nicht sonderlich gefällt.
Im Saturn konnte ich 3 verschiedene Schalter testen (Cherry Red,Brown und RomerG) und denke, dass mir die Cherry Mx Red am besten gefallen.
Mein Budget liegt bei ~150€.
Meine Vorstellungen:
- Die Tastatur sollte nicht flach sein
- Numpad ist nicht notwendig aber auch kein Ausschlusskriterium
- Media Tasten wären wünschenswert
- Die Tastatur sollte gut verarbeitet sein
- und ein schlichtes Design besitzen
- Beleuchtung wäre ebenfalls wünschenswert aber nicht notwendig

Anwendung:
- Software-Entwicklung (Programmieren)
- Gaming
- Word,...


----------



## buxtehude (11. März 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Es gibt gerade (Sonntag 11.3.) bei Alternate (ZackZack/Deal des Tages) die* Coolermaster Masterkeys Pro L mit Reds oder Browns für nur €99 *


----------



## edneti (11. März 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



buxtehude schrieb:


> Es gibt gerade (Sonntag 11.3.) bei Alternate (ZackZack/Deal des Tages) die* Coolermaster Masterkeys Pro L mit Reds oder Browns für nur €99 *



Danke, habe mich jedoch für die Ducky One 2 entschieden


----------



## Marcimoto (19. März 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Und, bist du zufrieden?


----------



## sentinel1 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Ducky YOTR agiert in CS schneller und besser, zumindest beim Dauerdrücken (  z.B. Taste w ) im Vergleich zur (ur)alten Saitek - Tastatur. 
Ein Vergleich zur defekten Razor - Tastatur ist nicht mehr möglich.

Die Ducky klimpert  gut lautend.  ( Ich spiele CS ohne Ton. ) Erinnert ein wenig an eine alte mechanische Schreibmaschine, natürlich nicht ganz so laut. 

Das wechselnde Farblaufband zur Beleuchtung der Tasten ist angenehm und nicht störend.

Sehr praktisch sind die geringen Abmaße der Tastatur und eine Handballenauflage vermisse ich überhaupt nicht.

Etwas irritierend sind die ungeschlossenen Bögenabschlüsse der Tastenbeschriftungen ( wie beim ß ), das ist wohl aber das eigentliche Design ? 

Die Taste "8" ist ganz oben und ganz unten offen, das "D" und "O" könnten bei schlechter Sicht als U gewertet werden. Die Umlaute öä sind gefühlt klein, das Ü ist dagegen groß. Taste "B" sieht eher wie I3 aus.

Die Leertaste hat ein kreatives tolles Design, das ist auch voll OK, weil man dort eh nix erwartet: außer halt Leere.


----------



## BigBubby (19. April 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Deinen ersten Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz. Aber sonst nette review


----------



## wlfnkls (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kann jemand einen Shop für Caps empfehlen?
Bin auf der Suche ach welchen für meine Masterkeys Pro S.

Danke!


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



wlfnkls schrieb:


> Kann jemand einen Shop für Caps empfehlen?
> Bin auf der Suche ach welchen für meine Masterkeys Pro S.
> 
> Danke!



Home | CandyKeys Mechanical Keyboard Store deutscher Shop 
mykeyboard.eu sind glaube ich Belgier(nur PayPal)

kommt auch bißchen darauf an welche Caps du tauschen möchtest. Kleine Sets (PBT DS) gibt's auch von Ducky hier in Deutschland erhältlich; das Ducky PBT Set auf die Masterkeys schnallen würde auch gar nicht so schlecht sein (wenn  du komplett tauschen möchtest, aber bei schwarz bleiben möchtest)


----------



## wlfnkls (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Vielen Dank, das hat sehr geholfen!


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wie schätzen die Experten hier die Qualität der Keycaps der *HyperX Alloy Elite RGB* ein? Ich habe meine vorhin erhalten und auch wenn mir die Schriftart nicht zu 100% gefällt, hat mich das Gefühl beim Tippen doch erst mal von meinem ursprünglichen Plan, da sofort Ducky PBT-Caps drauf zu basteln, abgehalten. Sie scheinen relativ dünn und ich weiß nicht, wie haltbar dieses "samtige" Gefühl ist - zumindest nehmen sie nicht sofort jeden Fingerabdruck auf. Und in Verbindung mit MX Blue-Schaltern führt das zusammen irgendwie zu einem "steifen", schweren Auslösen, was für mich aber *sehr* positiv/wünschenswert ist. 

Also gibt es da schon Erfahrungen, ob die auch von der Qualität her was taugen?

Wollte nach der letzten Ducky mal wieder was Anderes und bisher bereue ich es nicht. Das Geld ist auf jeden Fall besser angelegt als bei den anderen großen Namen, mit denen das Teil jetzt immer verglichen wird. Die Handballenablage taugt für mich nichts, aber dafür habe ich immer meine geliebte _Glorious PC Gaming Race Slim_.

_Zusatzfrage, die keinen extra Thread Wert ist: Kann man aggressives Marken-Gedöns von Mauspads irgendwie entfernen, ohne das Pad zu ruinieren? Habe ein Cooler Master Swift-RX XL hier liegen und das absurd auffällige Branding in beiden oberen Ecken ist einfach Schade, denn es ist sonst so ein schickes, gut verarbeitetes Pad mit Maßen, die es selten gibt und ohne diesen Kram sähe es einfach edel aus und nicht so nach "Gamer"  ... (sorry für OT)_


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi Phaneoptera,

ich denke mal hier heißt es: "probieren geht über studieren"  Wenn dir die Keycaps gefallen lass sie doch einfach drauf. Die User "Braineater" und "Narbennarr", welche ja auch hier im Form zu finden sind, haben sie hier(ff) mal vor einigen Monaten kurz ausgetauscht, ich würd' die mal anschreiben zwecks Erfahrungen.

MauspadLogo entfernen? Hm, ich vermute da wirst du die Oberfläche/Stoff zerstören (?), aaaaber da du ja schon eine HBA von _Glorious PC Gaming Race _hast, kann ich dir deren Mauspads nur empfehlen. Meins ist jetzt bißchen über zwei Jahre alt und hat schon 2 Wäschen (30°C Waschmaschine) überstanden und sieht aus wie neu, die Ränder gehen überhaupt nicht auf - und das Logo rechts unten in der Ecke ist im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern "dezent" (ging aber auch nicht in der Waschmaschine ab)

Grüße

edit: große Mauspads von GPCGR


----------



## JackA (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten.
Diese dünnen lackierten ABS Tastenkappen findest du eigentlich auf jeder beleuchteten Mecha ab 40 Euro. Wie haltbar sie sind, hängt von einigen Faktoren ab: Nutzungsdauer, wie aggressiv ist der eigene Hautscheiß, sind die Finger bei Benutzung immer sauber, hat man eher trockene raue Hände und die Finger wirken dann wie Schleifpapier auf den Tastenkappen, etc.
Da fühlt sich normal dickeres PBT wesentlich straffer an. Auch hängt vom Tippgefühl viel am Tastaturgehäuse ab. Floating Keys wie es die HyperX hat fühlen und hören sich ganz anders an als normale Gehäuse mit Metallplatte zur Stabilisierung, wie bei Ducky.

Zum Mauspad: Solche XL-Mauspads sind doch mittlerweile in Massen überall zu finden in sämtlichen Designs. Ich selbst habe dieses seit ein paar Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden https://www.amazon.de/Mausunterlage-Rutschfeste-Gummiuntermatten-Oberfl%C3%A4che-langlebiges/dp/B078JJM4T6/. Mir war wichtig, dass es 5mm dick ist, dadurch wellt es sich kaum und die wasserabweisende Oberfläche ist perfekt.


----------



## Phaneroptera (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke Euch zwei!

Bei den Keycaps muss ich sagen, dass sie sich komplett anders anfühlen, als alle Standard-Caps, die ich bisher mit Mechas bekommen hatte - sowohl wie von billigen als auch von teureren mit ABS. Aber ich werde wohl einfach mal den genutzten Bereich mit PBT austauschen und schauen, wie das Schreibgefühl ist.

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich geschätzte 10 extended und 8 normale Mauspads hier habe, weil ich nie so ganz zufrieden mit einem war. Ich werde wohl beim CM bleiben "müssen", da mir das seltene 360mm-Maß einfach zu perfekt auf den Tisch passt. 300 zu wenig, 400 zu viel. 

Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig, dass die Tastatur an sich - also mal von den Caps und so abgesehen - doch ziemlich ordentlich ist? Klar, übertriebenes RGB-Gedöns, aber sie wirkt ansonsten ziemlich wertig. Schlechte Software ist ja schon fast Standard. Es fühlt sich jetzt nicht wie ein totaler Sturz von einer Ducky an, wobei manches immer Gewöhnungssache ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nö nö, Kingston macht mit seinen HyperX Tastaturen schon einiges richtig, sind empfehlenswerte Tastaturen.

edit: da wir grad von Ducky reden, auf die hier > Ducky One 2 White < als TKL warte ich ja 


….und ich dachte als ich letztens 3 Pads weggeworfen habe "was will ich mit so _vielen_ Mauspads..."


----------



## Phaneroptera (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

(Zwanghafter) Perfektionist zu sein ist weder spaßig noch billig wenn es um Peripherie und Computer mit Sichtfenster geht.  
Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich 7 Mauskabel-Bungees habe? 
Und das gleiche dann nochmal im Inneren des PCs... >.<

Bei mir war es am Ende entweder die Kingston oder die nicht belichtete Ducky in weiß/grau - da es zumindest bei mir nie soo dunkel ist, dass ich nichts erkennen würde bei diesen Tasten. Aber Flexibilität beim Austesten verschiedener Keycaps und deren Annahme der Beleuchtung und mal wieder ein Lautstärkerad haben gewonnen, da ich ja PBT-Caps auch schon habe. Und das wirklich extreme flache Design (also floating caps mal ausgenommen) hat es mir angetan.

Aber die Software ist die schlimmste, die ich bisher erlebt habe, also was Tastaturen angeht. Sowas wie Synapse ist da sogar deutlich besser. Ich hoffe, die bessern da nach und lassen es nicht so verkommen wie G.Skill.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Alles Ok, Phaneoptera. Ich verstehe das, dass man lange suchen kann bis man die "perfekte" Maus/Tastatur/Lüfter etc. pp hat, geht mir ja ähnlich 

Und ja, da kann man leider 'ne Menge Geld mit solch Sucherei verplempern *seufz*, aber bei so Sachen wie Mauspads miste ich dann recht zügig aus, d.h. werden im Familien- und Freundeskreis verschenkt oder ggf. weggehauen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Jop, meine Familie hat wegen meiner ewigen Suche auch Vollausstattung mit ordentlicher Peripherie. Bis vor 'nem Jahr oder so hat mein Vater noch mit einer ca. 20 Jahre alten, abgewrackten Logitech-Tastatur und Maus (müsste eines der ganz frühen Modelle mit Laser-Sensor gewesen sein) mit einem Block Papier als Mauspad gearbeitet, obwohl er sich locker hätte besser ausstatten können. Naja, jetzt hat er eine G810 mit dazu passender G403 auf einem Roccat Taito Mauspad. Die erste Frage ist immer "Wie kriege ich diese sch*** Lichter aus?!".  
Und die Schwester ist überglücklich mit ihrer Rival - sie meinte sie wusste gar nicht, dass Mäuse so "angenehm" sein können. 

Eben lieber die Leute versorgen als es unter Wert zu verscherbeln.  Wobei ich doch mal zum Marktplatz schauen sollte. Soviel kaum genutztes, größeres Zeug, da vergammelt viel, viel Geld... 
Aber falls ihr da nach 'nem Pad (klein/groß/schwarz/bunt/weiß/glatt/grob) oder ähnlichem "Kleinzeugs" sucht, besteht eine nicht so kleine Chance, dass ich (für so Zeugs eben kostenlos) aushelfen kann.

Ups, zuuu viel  glaube ich.

Aber on topic: Ich wäre überglücklich, wenn Tastaturhersteller und andere mal ihr aggressives Branding zurückschrauben würden. Das macht oft den ganzen "edlen Look" einer solchen Mecha fast kaputt.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ja, aber ist schön wenn an seine Lieben mit dem Kram den man nicht braucht beschenken kann, ihnen eine kleine Freude macht.


----------



## JackA (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei alternativen Mechas habe ich auch ein schönes Beispiel...
Ich hatte letztens bei nem Lesertest mitgemacht für die Viper V770 von Patriot. Die wird überall in den Himmel gelobt, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.
Komischerweise bin ich einer der sehr wenigen, die anscheinend keine rosarote Brille aufhaben.
Fakt ist bei ihr, sie kostet 150 Euro und hat Kailh Schalter verbaut. Kailh Schalter oder generell Cherry-MX-Klone sind für mich ein Indiz, dass entweder die Mecha extrem günstig zu haben ist, teuer und Razer drauf steht *räusper* oder aber überall perfekt ist und um noch die Preise zu halten anstatt auf Cherry-MX auf eine Alternative ausgewichen werden musste.
Nur ist die Viper V770 alles andere als perfekt und das stößt mir sauer auf, dann dafür noch 150€ kassieren zu wollen. Aber der Rest vom WWW ist hin und weg von der Mecha, hätte sie Cherry-MX verbaut, hätte ich das auch anders gesehen, aber so entzieht sich das mir meinem Verständnis.
Hier: [User-Review] Patriot Viper V770 RGB mechanische Tastatur

Bei der HyperX Alloy RGB sehe ich einen klaren Corsair-Arschtreter (allein schon wegen den Standard Tastenkappen). Die Multimediasteuerung wirkt sehr hochwertig (Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an Patriot), hat echte MX-Schalter verbaut und auch sonst passt das Gesehene zusammen. Außer dass Ducky PBT Tastenkappen verbaut hat (was schon einen guten Aufpreis kostet), ist da nicht viel Unterschied, wobei das mit den dedizierten Tasten Ducky ja nicht mal anbietet.

Mein momentaner Favorit und der hat dank Primeday gerade mal 55€ gekostet, ist die Sharkoon Purewriter, selten so ein gutes Tippgefühl erlebt und ich mag normal keine flachen Tasten. Filigran, ohne unnötige Ränder, RGB, ein Traum.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hehe ja, dein User-review habe ich genüsslich gelesen 

Diese Tastatur ist mir auch schleierhaft bzw. warum sie so gelobt wird bei dem Preis, von dem aggressiven (mMn häßlichen) Branding, was Phaneoptera angesprochen hat, noch abgesehen..


----------



## Phaneroptera (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Viper finde ich unfassbar hässlich, das wäre der sofortige Ausschluss bei mir. Aber eben, Geschmackssache und so.

Also nach zwei Tagen mit der Elite RGB unter Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich schon passende PBT-Caps da hatte, bin ich echt überzeugt. Normalerweise bin ich inzwischen kein Fan von floating keys mehr, aber durch das dünne Gehäuse ergibt sich ein super Tippgefühl. 1-2 Tasten pingen wenn man wie ich "hämmert", sonst passt das. Die wirklich guten Media-Keys (also im Vergleich mit Logitech, Corsair, G.Skill und mehr bis jetzt auf jeden Fall die besten) sehe ich mal als guten Tausch für das Branding.

G.Skill hätte schon Ähnliches erreichen können, wenn sie sich mit der km780 etwas mehr auf das Wesentliche konzentriert hätten.

Wo wir bei überbewerteten Sachen sind... haben diese Lioncast-Teile (also die neuen), die Aussehen, als wäre ihr Ziel eine massive Überbelastung des menschlichen Nervensystems, ihr ganzes Lob eigentlich verdient? Ich meine die LK20 war noch 'ne schön dezente, günstige TKL, die 30 leider etwas seltsam was die oberen Tasten angeht. Aber von dezent den Sprung zur Alien-Ausgeburt finde ich irgendwie seltsam. Hatte gehofft die bringen eine überarbeitete lk30 raus, und dann sowas...


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Puuh, keine Ahnung! Allein vom Design/Style her sind die nicht mein Geschmack, von daher interessieren die mich quasi gar nicht. Würde da nur aufs Datenblatt/Reviews gucken, wenn einer nach fragen würde...empfehlen würde ich vermutlich auf anhieb Andere.​


----------



## JackA (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich finde die LK200 und LK300 ja ganz schick, aber wie gesagt, alles Geschmackssache.
Vom Preis her gefallen mir die neuen Fnatic Mechas ganz gut, gibts dann auch mit MX-Silent.
Fnatic STREAK Full-size Mechanical Keyboard, MX-Silent-RGB-Red, USB, DE ab €'*'129,99 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Phaneroptera (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Mit den Ducky PBT-Caps ist die Tastatur nun ein Traum, bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Shift-Taste unter der Enter fast immer leicht "pingt", je nachdem wie fest gedrückt wurde und wie lange. Könnte auf Dauer ein kleines bisschen nerven, mal sehen.

Was mir allerdings mal wieder auffällt, ist, dass die PBT von Ducky vergleichsweise weniger Licht durchscheinen lassen. Ist prinzipiell kein Problem für mich, nur wirken dann die sichtbaren RGB-Schalter umso heller - was eigentlich auch der größte Kritikpunkt für mich an den floating caps ist. Ich will das Licht (im Idealfall, hier nehme ich es mal gerne in Kauf) *auf* und auch gerne zwischen den Tasten, aber der Rest lenkt eher ab, als zu helfen - und irgendwann vor drölf Jahren oder so war das eigentlich mal der Zweck der Beleuchtung. 

Ich bereue es auf jeden Fall nicht, ich glaube mit der Tastatur kann ich mich endlich mal länger anfreunden. Oder bis Ducky das nächste große Ding raushaut. 
Mit dem Arschtritt für Corsair hat JackA$$ es getroffen, das Teil hier ist gebaut wie ein Panzer und dabei extrem flach. Prinzipiell liefert sie das, was Corsair eigentlich verspricht. Nur die Handballenauflage ist bei denen leicht besser.

Schön, mal wieder das Gefühl zu haben, tippen zu *wollen*, fast wie bei der ersten Mecha, oder der ersten Ducky.


----------



## JackA (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



> Schön, mal wieder das Gefühl zu haben, tippen zu *wollen*, fast wie bei der ersten Mecha, oder der ersten Ducky.


Ja, so gehts mir momentan mit den Kailh Chocolate


----------



## Lockeye (18. August 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe vor längerem eine Varmilo VA87MR (TLK) mit Cherry MX Blue Switches auf Massdrop erstanden.

Das GMK Carbon Keycap Set hat jetzt auch seinen Einsatzzweck gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (20. August 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich finde die Carbon Farbkombi einfach immer wieder geil. Sehr schick.


----------



## Phaneroptera (28. August 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Meine HyperX Elite RGB erzeugt bei der rechten Shift-Taste häufig ein "Ping!"-Geräusch (beim loslassen), besonders wenn man sie ganz durchdrückt und/oder länger gedrückt hält. Die Intensität kann durch andere Keycaps zwar beeinflusst werden, lösen kann ich das dadurch aber nicht. Sind MX Blue falls das von Interesse ist. Ich kann das Geräusch auch bei anderen Tasten hervorrufen, wenn ich diese sehr stark und kräftig (also deutlich über das normale) betätige, jedoch ist es auch dann nur ganz leise. Ich habe also keine Ahnung, wieso da nur diese Taste so laut ist. Ob das jetzt von dem Kontakt mit dem Gehäuse oder der Federung kommt weiß ich nicht.

Wegen so einer Kleinigkeit, die nun wirklich kein großes Problem darstellt, will ich das Teil nicht unbedingt einschicken. Aber es wäre einfach angenehmer ohne dieses Geräusch.

Hat da jemand eine Idee, wie ich das beeinflussen könnte?


----------



## Schrotty (31. August 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich brauche einen Ersatz für meine Cherry MX-Board 3.0 welche nun defekt ist leider. Preislich sollte es dem Preisbereich bleiben. LED wären Nett, müssen aber nicht sein. Wichtig wäre möglichst flache Tasten. Sollten also nicht höher sein als von der Cherry, eventuell noch flacher. Druckpunkt sollte genau so gut sein wie von der Cherry. [FONT=&quot]Formfaktor 100% oder 75%. Num Block brauche ich eigentlich kaum daher eher 75%.[/FONT]


----------



## JackA (31. August 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Haste Glück, gibt nur eine einzige Mecha, die deiner Gesuchten entspricht:
Sharkoon PureWriter TKL Red Mechanische Low: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Schrotty (31. August 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hab die Sharkoon, Shark PureWriter TKL RGB Red mal bestellt.


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Da es dafür keinen Thread gibt, passt das vielleicht hier am besten rein:

Ich würde jedem, der eine Handgelenkauflage für seine Tastatur sucht, die separat von HyperX veröffentlichte sehr empfehlen. Ich hatte nun sehr viele getestet und dachte, ich gebe der mal eine Chance - da ich mit der Tastatur von denen zwar insgesamt sehr zufrieden bin, die mitgelieferte jedoch für mich nicht tauglich war und meine ansonsten sehr gute Auflage von Glorious PC Gaming so langsam Abnutzungserscheinungen zeigte.
Die Auflage besteht aus so einer Art kühlendem (fühlt sich wirklich auch so an) Schaum, der gleichzeitig in Kombination mit dem Stoff-Überzug extrem angenehm ist und dabei trotzdem relativ "fest" für so eine Auflage, also man "sinkt" nicht so rein wie bei z.B. der Leder-Auflage von Razer (BW v2). Nach einiger Zeit kann ich auch sagen, dass der Stoff überhaupt kein "Staubmagnet" ist und die Auflage sieht aus wie am ersten Tag.

Ich wollte das hier erwähnen, weil diese Auflage mein "Schreib-/Zock-Erlebnis" wirklich überraschend verbessert hat. Sie ist einfach extrem angenehm und auch nicht überteuert.

HyperX macht erstaunlich viel richtig im Bereich der Eingabegeräte + Zubehör. Die Preise sind im Vergleich für das Gebotene momentan auch vernünftig. Die Software bleibt ein Albtraum.


----------



## onlygaming (12. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Werde aufgrund der zahlreichen defekten LED´s an meiner Roccat MK Pro (MX Black ) auf eine HyperX Alloy Elite RGB umsteigen, hab schon das HyperX Cloud und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Werde aufgrund der zahlreichen defekten LED´s an meiner Roccat MK Pro (MX Black ) auf eine HyperX Alloy Elite RGB umsteigen, hab schon das HyperX Cloud und bin sehr zufrieden



Super Entscheidung. 

Kenne beide und habe die HyperX ja wie erwähnt in Gebrauch und da liegen Welten dazwischen. Von den MX Black auf Red/Brown/Blue umzusteigen könnte zu Beginn halt eventuell nervig sein.


----------



## onlygaming (12. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Super Entscheidung.
> Von den MX Black auf Red/Brown/Blue umzusteigen könnte zu Beginn halt eventuell nervig sein.



Die Befürchtung habe ich auch  Kommen nur die Red in Frage für mich, sind den Black am ähnlichsten. 
Aber das wird schon irgendwie. Leider sind die Black Switches irgendwie EoL oder so.


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Naja, die Reds sind halt die einzigen linearen, aber für mich war tippen auf Reds, während Blacks meine Standard waren, immer ein wenig "anstrengend", weil sie so wenig Kraft benötigen und man vorsichtiger sein muss als bei den Blacks, wenn man die Finger auf den Tasten ruhen lässt, um nicht versehentlich zu drücken - da muss man sich echt dran gewöhnen, jedoch bin ich da auch sehr anfällig und andere haben das Problem nie. Ich bin nach einigem testen dann von Black wieder auf Blue umgestiegen, aber natürlich sind MX Blue was ganz anderes und für viele untauglich. Für mich persönlich war es aber der leichteste Wechsel und mich stört weder das taktile noch das hörbare Feedback, das kleine extra an Widerstand ist mir wichtiger.

Wenn dir Blacks wirklich wichtig sind wäre in der Preisklasse auch immer noch eine Ducky drin.


----------



## onlygaming (12. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich denke schon das ich damit klar komme, kann die Tage ja mal im Elektronikfachmarkt schauen, die haben da immer ein paar Mecha´s rumfliegen.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@ onlygaming

Naja, MX-Blacks gibt es schon noch, aber halt leider eher nicht in den großen Elektromärkten. Die haben zwar die "großen/bekannten" Marken, aber wenn die halt keine Blacks anbieten ist man angeschmiert.
Ducky hat eine relativ große Bandbreite an Schaltern, kommt dann halt darauf an wie hoch dein Budget ist bzw. was du haben möchtest (in absehbarer Zeit kommen die ganzen neuen Duckys)

@ Phaneoptera

Danke für die Empfehlung/Einschätzung 
> von Glorious PC gibt's "neue" (Stoff) HBA, Logo ist dezenter und Stoff und Unterlage sind jetzt vernäht und nicht wie vorher nur verklebt. Der Preis ist immer noch fürstlich im Gegensatz zu anderen, aber wenn man Master sein will muss man Kompromisse eingehen


----------



## JackA (13. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe ja meine HBA an den Händen selbst und nennt sich XL-Schweißbänder. Reicht mir völlig aus, beseitigt meine chronischen Handgelenksschmerzen und man hat viel wärmere Hände.

Zu MX-Black: Die Sache ist die, dass die Nachfrage zu Reds größer ist als zu Blacks, liegt auch daran, dass die Nerds und Geeks kaum kraft haben in den Fingerchen und Ermüdungserscheinungen durch die Blacks bekamen. Wenig Nachfrage senkt das Angebot.
Es gibt aber schon noch wenige Mechas damit, man findet sie leider nur über Umwege:
DREVO BladeMaster TE Mechanische Gaming-Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Zur Roccat Ryos: Das ist wieder das typische Beispiel der iOne Qualität (ist der OEM), der auch Corsair, Razer, und und und Mechas fertigt. Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme mit ner Razer BWUSE, seitdem meide ich den Laden.


----------



## Phaneroptera (13. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe früher auch Schweißbänder benutzt. Finde das in der Praxis sogar effektiver, jedoch stört mich eben das mit der Wärme. Und ich hab' doofe Haut, die bei fast allen Stoffen auf Dauer irgendwie gejuckt hat.
Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie die bei dieser Auflage diesen "kühlenden" Effekt erreichen, aber ich finde das sehr angenehm, weil meine Hände/Haut beim Tippen oder Zocken mehr als genug Wärme abgeben.

Was die MX Black angeht hatte ich mal verschiedene probiert und da fühlten sie sich bei Ducky am besten an in Verbindung mit deren PBT-Caps.

Ich habe bei meiner HyperX Alloy Elite RGB eigentlich fest damit gerechnet, dass ich die Keycaps sehr schnell durch eines der PBT-Sets, die ich hier habe, ersetzen werde - aber die Standard-Caps fühlen sich überraschend gut an und das Tipp-Gefühl ist für mich sogar etwas angenehmer als mit den anderen. 
Aber sie haben natürlich die bekannten Nachteile wie häufiges Reinigen (um das "Glänzen" zu verhindern) etc.
Aber ich kann da ja auch durch das Standard-Layout Kombinationen austesten und so optisch wie auch vom Gefühl her irgendwann eine schicke "Eigen-Kreation" erreichen.

Es ist nur eine Schande, dass die Software so ein Krampf ist. Da waren sogar Corsair und Roccat ein bisschen benutzerfreundlicher.

Wenn die an der Pulsefire Surge noch ein paar Verbesserungen vornehmen würden, hätten sie nicht nur eine der besten Tastaturen, sondern auch eine der besten Mäuse was den "Mainstream-Markt" angeht. Wireless wäre die ein Traum, aber da hat man momentan, wenn einem die diversen Logitech nicht zusagen, wenig hochwertige Auswahl. Naja, Off-Topic.


----------



## MF13 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hat hier jemand bereits Efahrungen mit der Roccat Vulcan 100 oder Vulcan 120 gemacht? 
Meine derzeitige Tastatur, eine Roccat Isku FX (Rubberdome) ist nun mittlerweile gut dreieinhalb Jahre alt, wurde viel genutzt und sieht dementsprechend nicht mehr sauber aus, und fühlt sich bei Tippen zunehmend schwammig an. Deshalb möchte ich mir eine neue Tastastur anschaffen und diesmal soll es eine mechanische werden. Die Vulcan ziehe ich deshalb in Erwägung, weil mir das Design sehr gut gefällt, ich als "Schnelltipper" keinen zu langen Tastenhub haben möchte und ich an sich gute Erfahrungen mit meinen Roccat-Eingabegeräten gemacht habe. Außerdem mag ich es gerne einheitlich, und nachdem ich auch Maus, Mauspad und Mausbungee von Roccat habe, würde eine Roccat-Tastatur da natürlich gut hinpassen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (14. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Roccat hat bei Tastaturen wirklich nicht den besten Ruf aufgebaut (auch wenn andere Produkte durchaus taugen können), was mir schon mal Sorgen machen würde. Aber dazu kommt, dass die Tastatur sehr stark danach aussieht, als wäre viel in "bling-bling" und das Äußere allgemein geflossen. Da leidet erfahrungsgemäß das Innenleben.
Ich weiß nicht genau, ob man sich mit dem neuen System an die Roccat-Keycaps bindet. Wenn ja, wäre das ein absolutes no-go für mich. Die waren bei Roccat noch nie gut.

Ich lese trotzdem viel gutes über die Tastatur, jedoch sind das keine Langzeit-Erfahrungen. Und gerade mit der Langlebigkeit hat Roccat immer wieder Minuspunkte gesammelt.

Ich würde einen Bogen darum machen und Geld darauf verwetten, dass du für den Preis wesentlich mehr Qualität haben kannst. Deinen Punkt mit der Einheitlichkeit verstehe ich, jedoch sollte die Qualität dafür nicht leiden.

Sorry, ich weiß du wolltest Erfahrungen.

Sagen wir mal wenn dich das Aussehen sehr anspricht, du die Marke einheitlich halten willst, mit eventuellen Qualitätsmängeln im Austausch für all das leben kannst - wäre einen Versuch Wert.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass Roccat gelernt hat. Die Vergangenheit spricht jedoch nicht gerade dafür und ich denke, es wird wie immer an den falschen Stellen gespart.


----------



## MF13 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was wären denn mögliche, vom Aussehn her ein wenig vergleichbare Alternativen, bestenfalls mit MX Blue oder MX Brown-Switches?

Davon, dass Roccat generell einen schlechten Ruf bei Tastaturen hat, höre ich zum ersten Mal eigentlich. Einen schlechten Ruf mögen sie z.B. bei Headsets haben, aber da ist praktisch kein Hersteller von "Gaming"-Hardware gut


----------



## Phaneroptera (14. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

HyperX hat ordentliche Headsets rausgebracht soweit ich weiß, benutze aber selber keine.

Dass Roccat-Tastaturen ständig Probleme bereiten (geht schon lange so mit ausfallenden LEDs oder gar Tasten) höre/lese ich seit der ersten beleuchteten Roccat-Tastatur damals.

Vom Aussehen ähnlich... naja, vielleicht die neuen Razer, aber da gelten viele der gleichen Punkte, wobei es nach meiner Erfahrung und allem, was ich so gehört habe, nicht ganz so "extrem" ist wie bei Roccat.

Ob es dir um Aussehen oder Langlebigkeit und Qualität geht, ist ja bloß eine Frage der Präferenz. Wenn du mit so einer glücklicher bist und eventuelle Kurzlebigkeit oder Mängel in Sachen Qualität in Kauf nimmst, kann ich das voll und ganz nachvollziehen. 
Bei manch anderen Sachen geht mir Aussehen auch über Qualität. 

Wenn es dir so sehr ums Aussehen geht kann ich dir aber leider nicht wirklich helfen, denn aktuelle hochqualitative Tastaturen, die ich kenne und empfehle, wären diverse Modelle von Ducky, wo dir das Aussehen wohl viel zu "langweilig" sein würde. Oder die HyperX Alloy Elite RGB (nutze ich), welche aber vermutlich auch nicht "aufregend" genug sein dürfte was das Äußere angeht - außerdem gibt es bei dieser nur Red/Brown/Blue Switches (bis jetzt), also nichts mit extra schnellem Anschlag oder so. Wobei es immer noch eine andere Liga wäre als deine Rubberdome.
Und die Vielschreiber, die ich kenne, nutzen meistens MX Red und sind von den diversen "Speed" oder Romer-G und so nicht sonderlich überzeugt.

edit: Ohje, jetzt klinge ich langsam echt wie ein HyperX-Fanboy. Aber die haben in Sachen Peripherie eben in letzter Zeit einige tolle Sachen gemacht.


----------



## MF13 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe gerne einen deutlichen Druckpunkt, darum eben MX Blue oder Brown und nicht die linearen Reds 

Ich spiele zwar auch, aber ich nutze vorwiegend die Maus oder WASD bzw. Pfeiltasten, je nach Spiel, aber ich spiele keine MOBAs oder Strategiespiele, bei denen man schnell  viele Tastenkombinationen oder Makros hintereinander eingeben muss. Aber ich benutze die Tastatur viel zum Schreiben, wozu auch Coding (für Webdesign) und natürlich Uni-Sachen gehören. Ich gehöre zu den wenigen, die sich mit der DSGVO auseinandersetzen _wollen_ und studiere Jus, und da muss ich eben auch mitunter einiges schreiben


----------



## Phaneroptera (14. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe die HyperX mit MX Blue und könnte nicht zufriedener sein was das Tippen angeht.

Und deutlicher Druckpunkt ist bei den ganzen Speed etc nicht wirklich gegeben imho. Auch wenn es bei manchen einen dezenten Druckpunkt gibt, ist das weit weg von Brown/Blue.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anderes einen Tip, der deinen Bedürfnissen näher kommt. Jackass/Caduzz haben da noch mehr Erfahrung/Ahnung als ich.


----------



## onlygaming (15. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich war heute im MM und habe mal die Reds getestet, sind ganz okay, kann ich mich denke ich mit anfreunden. 

Hab mich halt an die Blacks gewöhnt und mag die Linearität. Denke mal es wird die Hyper X Elite RGB mit den Cherry Reds


----------



## Sporax (21. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi,
momentan nutze ich die G513 von Logitech mit den Romer-G Switches.
Da ich gerne wieder auf Cherry-MX Switches umsteigen möchte, habe ich mich etwas eingelesen und mich dazu entschieden, eine Tastatur
von Ducky zu kaufen. Ist bereits bekannt, wann die Ducky One 2 RGB TKL (ISO) erscheint? 
Falls das noch ein paar Monate dauert, würde ich dann schauen, dass ich während der "Cyber Week" eine günstige Mechanische auf Amazon kaufe
und dann irgendwann auf die Ducky One 2 umsteige.
Die Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro S gefällt mir auch sehr gut, jedoch konnte ich keine DE-Version mit blauen Switches finden.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@ Sporax,

also über einige Ecken/Foren/User hab ich gelesen, dass die neuen Ducky Tastaturen (One 2, Shine etc.) Anfang Dezember verfügbar seien.

Grüße


----------



## Sporax (21. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Das kann ich noch verkraften 
Dann warte ich lieber noch ab.

Danke


----------



## JackA (22. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Falls es doch noch länger dauert mit Ducky, gibts recht günstig mit Blue Switches und Double-Shot Tastenkappen, die Redragon Kumara.


----------



## Sporax (22. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Ich finde die optisch und preislich gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Könnte ich zur "Überbrückung" der Zeit eigentlich nutzen.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi Sporax,

vorhin bei caseking entdeckt, dass es die Ducky One 2RGB TKL (Iso-De) mit Mx-Reds gibt. Ich vermute weitere Varianten lassen nicht lange auf sich warten, ggf. einmal mal den Käsekönig anschreiben und nachfragen


----------



## Sporax (23. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke für die Info, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen 
Habe die schon angeschrieben, aber ein genaues Datum konnten die mir nicht nennen.
Es wurde mir nur gesagt, dass es die auf alle Fälle bei denen zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MF13 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich war heute im Blödmarkt, um die verschiedenen Switches mal auszuprobieren. 
Konkret konnte ich Red, Silent Red, Speed Silver (alle drei auf Corsair-Keyboards) und Blue (HP Omen) ausprobieren, braune Schalter gab es leider nicht. 

Die linearen Reds und Silvers haben mir nicht so gefallen (vor allem Silent Red hat mich sehr an Rubberdomes erinnert), die Blues dagegen sehr, dank des klaren Druckpunktes und des Klickens. 

Was ist von den Tastaturen von Das Keyboard zu halten? Das Keyboard Q5 gibt es leider scheinbar nicht mit wöhlbaren Switches? Gibt es für das Keyboard Q4 blaue Schalter und eine Handballenauflage?

Warum sind eigentlich Das Keybaord-Tastaturen deutlich teurer als z.B. die von Ducky? Nur wegen der Marke oder bieten sie auch andere Vorteile?


----------



## Caduzzz (23. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die USB Buchsen kosten halt, da kann Ducky mit ihren PBT Caps nicht mithalten 

btt: eine Handballenauflage kannst du ja nach kaufen, das sollte kein Problem sein. Von Das Keyboard gibt's halt nicht soviel Auswahl, wenn du deutsches Layout haben möchtest. Vor allem, wenn ich mir die wenigen Bewertungen für die Q4/Q5 bei Alternate angucke scheinen die ihr Geld nicht wert zu sein. Treiber-Registrierung-Zwang, unfertige Software >>> Apps für die Tastatur (Software) nur für die USA...

..würde mich jetzt bisschen abschrecken.


----------



## Sporax (30. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wo kann ich eigentlich Tastaturen von Vortex finden? Gibt es die in DE überhaupt zu kaufen?
Oder muss ich die aus dem Ausland importieren?
Gibt es die Vortex Poker 3 in DE-ISO? 60% sieht optisch so geil aus. 
Bei Geizhals ist gar keine Version der Poker 3 gelistet


----------



## Caduzzz (30. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

bei candykeys z.B.  >>>Candykeys (ggf. einfach mal anschreiben, ganz netter Typ. Website ist zwar alles in englisch, sitzen aber bei München)


----------



## Sporax (30. November 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Leider ist momentan nur die Variante mit roten Schaltern lieferbar. 
Habe den Support mal angeschrieben.
Wie sieht es denn qualitativ mit Ducky One 2 vs Vortex Poker 3 aus?

Edit: Wow, innerhalb von 20 Minuten eine Antwort vom Support erhalten. 
Wird leider ~3 Wochen dauern bis die MX-Blue wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Eine Vortex hatte ich leider noch nicht in der Hand. Meine neue Ducky One 2 finde ich großartig! Aber zwischen der One 2 und der Poker 3 ist ja schon ein gewisser Größenunterschied, wenn die "fehlenden" Tasten für dich kein Problem sind machst du mit der Po3er vermutlich nichts falsch.

edit: ganz vergessen (als Ducky Fanboy ), die Ducky Mini ist auch auch neu, und *spekulatiusspekulatius* wird vermutlich auch in näherer Zukunft auch hier mit ISO_De zu ergattern sein; quasi das Gleiche in grün, aber dann kannste gucken welche denn dann auch lieferbar ist mit deinen gewünschten Schaltern


----------



## gh0st76 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Ducky Mini gefällt mir. Sollen sich mal beeilen mit dem Teil. Auch wenn ich mit meiner Poker 3 vollkommen zufrieden bin. Aber ne neue 60% ist immer gut.


----------



## Sporax (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Ducky One 2 TKL gibt es nun auch mit Blauen, Schwarzen, Silent-Red,Speed-Silver und Braunen schaltern bei Caseking.


----------



## Phaneroptera (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Ducky Shine 7 ist dort jetzt auch zu haben.


----------



## Rwk (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Gibts nicht mal irgendwo eine mechanische Tastatur mit Caps aus gebürstetem Edelstahl?
Finde immer nur so industrielle Hygienedinger...das ist aber nicht was ich suche.
Ich will Edelstahl Caps + Gehäuse, Cherry MX Schalter und außerdem von jeder Taste die LED einzeln farblich verändern und auch am liebsten den Modus anpassen wie ich lustig bin. Also ESC soll zum Beispiel pulse-mäßig langsam zwischen hell und dunkler Beleuchtung wechseln, andere Tasten aber nicht.


----------



## Sporax (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe jetzt die Ducky One 2 Mini mit roten Schaltern bestellt. Bin gespannt


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Sporax schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die Ducky One 2 Mini mit roten Schaltern bestellt. Bin gespannt



Na dann viel Spaß mit der neuen TastaturKannst ja dann hier mal vielleicht kurz deinen Eindruck schildern.


----------



## Sporax (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Wow...bin ich froh, dass ich sofort bestellt habe...
MX-Red,Blue und Brown sind bereits ausverkauft


----------



## Sporax (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schreibe momentan von der Ducky One 2 Mini... Ich bin grade mal seit einer halben Stunde am tippen und kann nur eins sagen:
O M G
Die Tastatur ist einfach nur ein Traum. Hatte bisher 2x Razer (Blackwidow Chroma & Blackwidow X TE) und eine G513 von Logitech.
Alle 3 jeweils über 150€. Die Ducky stampft alle in Grund und Boden und kostet grade mal 120€. 
So stabil wie das Teil ist, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass das Gehäuse aus Plastik besteht 
Und die Keycaps *_* ich finde keine Worte... bin so geflasht, dass ich kaum Sätze bilden kann...
Momentan fällt es mir wirklich sehr, dass ich für die Entf- und Pfeiltasten die FN Taste nutzen muss.. das wird etwas Zeit beanspruchen, bis ich mich dran gewöhnt habe 
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch. Das mitgelieferte Kabel kommt etwas zu kurz. Kann ich dies mit irgendeinem x-beliebigem Type C Kabel austauschen?


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@Sporax

Puuuh, das beruhigt mich ja etwas, dass ich nicht totalen Schrott empfohlen habe 

Müßtest du eigentlich problemlos austauschen können. Hatte bei meiner alten One auch ein Kabel von candykeys (*heul* bieten sie leider nicht mehr an) und das war total unproblematisch.
Und was soll man sagen? Viel Spaß beim Tippen! 

@Rwk

Ein komplettes Set aus Edelstahl? Wer soll das bezahlen???
Kannst ja mal bei AliExpress gucken, dort gibt es zumindest 8 Keycaps aus Edelstahl...So Zinndingslegierungen gibt's auch, aber ob es da ISO-De gibt?
Teamwolf edelstahl MX Keycap silber farbe metall keycap fuer mechanische tastatur gaming schluessel qwer asdf licht durch zurueck lit in Teamwolf edelstahl MX Keycap silber farbe metall keycap fuer mechanische tastatur gaming schluessel qwer asdf licht durch zurueck lit aus Tastaturen auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Sporax (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also müsste es mit dem hier einfach Plug&Play funktionieren?


Edit: Hat funktioniert


----------



## cap82 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nabend, kann jemand was zur Sharkoon Pure Writer sagen? Ich brauch ne "Neue".
Ich habe aktuell noch eine QPad MK85 und warte nun schon seit sage und schreibe 24 Monaten auf ein Set Ersatz-Keycaps, nachdem ich sogar 5,-€ per PayPal an QPad überwiesen habe.
Echt unter aller Sau, ich hab die Schnauze voll.


----------



## JackA (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Was willst denn wissen zur Purewriter?


----------



## cap82 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ob jemand einen Vergleich zu Mechas mit hohen Tasten hat z.B.
Und wie die Kailh im Vergleich zu den MX abschneiden.
Ich meine, aktuell für 73,-€ bei NBB ist mal ein Versuch wert, was mich aber auch noch zögern lässt sind die nicht vorhandenen PBT Keycaps. Ich bin halt ein gebranntes Kind mit der QPad.
Ansonsten würde für mich wohl nur eine Ducky One 2 oder Shine 6 infrage kommen.


----------



## JackA (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also, dass Tastenkappen brechen, hat wenig mit QPad zu tun, sondern deren OEM "iOne" und betrifft beleuchtete Mechas von Logitech (G710), Razer (Black Widow), Corsair, Roccat (Ryos), QPad, etc.
Corsair K70 LUX RGB die Tastenkappe ("S") defekt | ComputerBase Forum
Die, die Ahnung haben, machen nen Bogen um den OEM, leider ist der Hyper sehr groß um dessen Mechas, aber jeder selbst Schuld, wenn er trotzdem kauft. Mehr als auf die Probleme hinweisen kann man nicht (und das mache Ich schon seit Jahren). Update: brechende Tastenkappen bei der QPad MK-80 - Mecha-Blog

Andere lackierte ABS Tastenkappen, wie Coolermaster, Mionix, Ducky, Lioncast und co. haben eine gute Qualität, kommen auch von nem anderen OEM (Costar und Datacomp z.B.).

Zur Purewriter: Ich habe mir die 100% mit Reds und RGB am Primeday für 55€ geholt und läuft seitdem problemlos. Auch schon oft Tastenkappen abgezogen, nichts gebrochen (man muss aber auch nen Remover-Tool verwenden, wenn man hebelt, dann brechen Keycaps, egal welche).
Beleuchtung 1A, Farben sehr gut (selbst weiß), Einstellungen komplett ohne Software durchführbar, d.h. aber auch, dass man individuelle Beleuchtung (4 Stück kann man auf der Tastatur speichern) nur durch durchklicken der einzelnen fixen Farben erstellen kann. Das ist anfangs ein kleiner Zeitaufwand (für die komplette Mecha brauche ich 4-5min), dafür leuchtet sie dann statisch in den gewünschten Farbkombinationen. Es gibt aber auch viele Modis zum durchklicken.
Die Tastenkappen sind jetzt nicht PBT und die besten auf dem Markt, aber halten her und sind nicht schlechter als die ABS Kappen von hochpreisigen Mechas.
Bauqualität und haptisches Feeling finde Ich sensationell, Ich habe min. 20 Mechas zu Hause von Romer-G, MX-Reds, Blacks und Browns, Outemu-Reds und Blues, Kailh Reds, etc. und die Purewriter hat mit Abstand das beste Feeling, wenn man auf flache Tasten steht. Richtig stramm und schnell und auch nicht so laut wie hohe Tastenkappen, da flachere Resonanzkörper.

Ich kann sie nur empfehlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Super, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info!


----------



## Hubacca (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Öhm !? 
Zitat: "Die, die Ahnung haben, machen nen Bogen um den OEM"
Ist die Purewriter von Sharkoon kein OEM Produkt oder was verkauft HAVIT ?
HAVIT Mechanische Gaming Tastatur (QWERTZ, DE-Layout), Kailh Low Profil-Tastatur (Blue Switches) mit RGB Hintergrundbeleuchtung, extrem duenn und leicht, Schwarz: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt


----------



## Rwk (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ein komplettes Set aus Edelstahl? Wer soll das bezahlen???


Naja wer soll eine RTX Titan bezahlen?!
Alles Luxus. Und so eine Tastatur scheint es leider nicht zu geben für Leute, die es zahlen würden. 

Diese legierten Caps hab ich schon entdeckt, aber das ist nicht ganz was ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## Crytektw (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

G.Skill RipJaws KM570 LED rot CHERRY MX Red  ist gerade auf mindfactory für unter 60 Euro zu haben. Ich würde sie mir gerne zu legen und wollte hier die Profis erstmal fragen, ob die in Ordnung ist? 

Lg


----------



## JackA (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Hubacca schrieb:


> Zitat: "Die, die Ahnung haben, machen nen Bogen um den OEM"
> Ist die Purewriter von Sharkoon kein OEM Produkt oder was verkauft HAVIT ?


Hier gehts nicht um OEM Produkte im Allgemeinen, sondern um iOne dem OEM, so wie Ich es auch geschrieben habe.

@Crytektw: Wenn dir die rote Beleuchtung ausreicht, dann ist der Preis absolut gut für ne MX-Red Mecha.


----------



## Crytektw (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Hier gehts nicht um OEM Produkte im Allgemeinen, sondern um iOne dem OEM, so wie Ich es auch geschrieben habe.
> 
> @Crytektw: Wenn dir die rote Beleuchtung ausreicht, dann ist der Preis absolut gut für ne MX-Red Mecha.



Mich interessieren die Farben sowieso nicht, würd mich auch nicht stören, wenn es ohne Farben wär  vielen Dank für deine Antwort, werde gleich bestellen. Oder gibt es da noch etwas besseres in dieser Preisklasse?


----------



## cap82 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Purewriter ist heute angekommen und ich muss sagen ich bin schwer begeistert! Tolle Haptik und Optik, und eine wirklich sehr gute Verarbeitung.
Mal sehen, wie es sich damit zockt.


----------



## evilass (11. April 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ist zwar offtopic, aber bitte lasst mich als Thread owner euch ganz ganz ganz doll Danken, dafür dass dieser Thread über 3.000 Beiträge hat. Ihr rockt!


----------



## Fox2010 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich kann die Fnatik Streak Mini empfehlen, würde aber raten die MX Red Silent Switches zu nehmen, ich habe die braunen die sind beim Tippen schon lauter, da ich mir die aber bei einem Preis von 66Euro statt 109 nicht aussuchen konnte hab ich einfach mal zugeschlagen. 
Ich würde mir auch keine mehr mit Nummernblock kaufen, man vermisst es zwar anfangs beim zahlen tippen aber ansonsten find ich sowas kleines kompaktes einfach deutlich besser auf dem Schreibtisch, schreiben lässt sich damit wunderbar, nur sind die braunen Switches da nicht gerade leise, aber ich vergleich das nun nicht mit anderen Mechas sondern wenn ich an meine alte Rubberdome denke wie leise die war 

Die Fnatic hat eine tolle Verarbeitung, Alumium Oberseite, gute Beleuchtung der Tasten und man kann sie ganz ohne Software benutzen und auch alles ändern ohne Software (Es gibt aber auch eine Software die ganz gut zu bedienen ist), hatte vorher eine Logitech G910  Orion Spectrum und fand die Software nicht gut und ohne konnte man garnix mit dem Ding einstellen.

Bei einer Tastatur würde ich wenn man sie nicht zum halben Preis mit anderen Switches bekommt nur die MX Red Silent empfehlen, da dieses ge klicke einfach nervt, vor allem wenn andere Leute im Raum sind oder beim Gamen mit Sprachchat.

Die Purewriter im 2 Block Layout finde ich auch interessant gerade mit den flachen kappen und der Preis geht auch IO, konnte sie aber noch nicht selbst testen, wie sind die Red Switches so gegen die MX Brown Switches anderer Tastaturen, sind diese Leiser? Die MX Red Silent ´sind ja wenn man sich so Videos anschaut wobei ein Video ja nie das Reale vermittelt aber schon ganz schön leise.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

So, um nicht unnötigeweise einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, hänge ich meine Frage einfach mal mit hier dran (ich hoffe das ist ok so) 

Da mein "Stand-PC" am Wochenende abgeholt wird (als Komplettset verkauft, incl. Maus und Tastatur) und ich mir einen Schlepptopp zulegen werde (der mit einem externen 27er Bildschirm sowie Tastatur und Maus gekoppelt wird) bin ich nun noch auf der Suche nach einer neuen mechanischen Tastatur...

Momentan besitze ich noch die Corsair K95 RGB mit Cherry MX brown und 18 Makrotasten (also Gen. 1). Gerade letztere sind mir relativ wichtig, da ich dort viele Makros abgelegt habe die ich täglich benutze. Die neue Tastatur sollte also ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit bieten, 18 Makros zu speichern.
Was würdest ihr mir da empfehlen? Einen primären Wunsch-Hersteller habe ich erstmal nicht, ebenso was das preisliche angeht.

Falls gewünscht wegen der Übersichtlichkeit kann ich auch lieber einen neuen Thread eröffnen 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Kheyl (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Servus,

ich habe aktuell eine Func KB-460 mit MX-Red. Mittlerweile heißen die wohl Fanatic? - die Tastatur tut es im Grunde auch noch, bin auch weiterhin zufrieden damit, aber mich nervt die FN-Geschichte mittlerweile doch zu stark. Lautstärkeregelung hätte ich gerne wieder über ein Rädchen oder meinetwegen auch über eine dedizierte Taste OHNE FN. Macros brauche ich nicht. MX-Red aber auch Blue sind okay, würde wohl auch mit Brown klarkommen. Klicklautstärke ist egal. 

RGB-Beleuchtung wäre nett, Ziffernblock muss und Handballenauflage auch. Und jetzt kommt das große Aber, weil diese Voraussetzungen kriegt ja jede 3. Tastatur hin ... ich lege großen Wert auf die Optik. Unschlagbar ist für mich das Keyboard Pro 4Q, aber Cloudzwang geht leider gar nicht klar. Ohne Qloud  leider gar keine Beleuchtung. Die Corsair K95 hat für mich eine absolut unsägliche Font auf den Caps und auch dieser gebürstet Look ist nicht so prall. 

DE-Layout muss leider auch. Gibt es irgendwie was in dem Stil von das Keyboard 4? Das sieht einfach schlicht + edel aus (Plastik hin oder her). Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so "schwer" ist mit den wenigen Anforderungen was zu finden, aber Multimediatasten werden irgendwie argh stiefmütterlich behandelt. Bei der KB-460 brauche ich halt zwingend 2 Hände um Sound zu muten oder Tracks zu skippen etc. und selbst das ist eher eine verkrampfte Handhaltung dann.


----------



## BojackHorseman (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

.
.
.
.
Moin,

auch bei mir soll eine Mecha eine Rubberdome K350 ablösen.

In die nähere Auswahl habe ich die Sharkoon PureWriter RGB im 3-Block-Design mit taktilen roten Khail-Tastern für rund 80 Euro, sowie die Cherry MX 5.0 mit taktilen roten MX-Silent-Tastern für rund 105 Euro gezogen. Die Sharkoon gefällt mir von der Bauhöhe her, bei der Cherry haben die Ingenieure mit der "mittleren" Stützfunktion mitgedacht. (Ich hab sogar noch eine Cherry Highscreen von 1994, wohl das einzige Elektrogerät was einen Atomschlag überleben würde.)

Ich bin Vielschreiber, dennoch kommen für mich blaue Taster (taktil & clicky) nicht infrage. Ich komme auf den Ton einfach nicht klar. Außerdem spiele ich ab und an online und wenn will ich für's Flamen gemutet werden und nicht weil ich die Ohren der Mitspieler totklicke.

An anderer Stelle werden immer mal wieder die Tastaturen von Ducky empfohlen. Die verbauen doch aber nur die Schalter von Cherry. Ist es der hohe Preisaufschlag wert?

Multimedia-Tasten sind mir nicht wichtig, mit Ausnahme von leise/laut/aus und eventuell eine Taste für den Taschenrechner. (Mir ist bewusst, dass man das auch per Software regeln kann.) Kabelgebunden oder nicht ist mir auch egal, es sei denn bei Funk steigen Latenzen ins Unendliche.

Danke!


----------



## JackA (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei Ducky hat man den Vorteil der Qualität. PBT Tastenkappen sind schon mal ein Indiz, dass die Teile, die direkten Kontakt mit deinen Finger haben, sich kaum Abnutzen werden. Dazu ein ordentliches PCB und gut ausgewählte Komponenten.

Bei Mechas wie der PureWriter (hab die selber) wird über Kurz oder Lang der Lack der ABS Tastenkappen runter gehen und dann hast du keinen Ersatz dafür. Ansonsten ist sie aber richtig gut und auch die blauen Schalter hören sich durch die flache Bauweise wesentlich angenehmer als hohe MX-Blau Versionen.


----------



## Hubacca (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Sharkoon Purewriter besitze ich auch allerdings mit blauen Schaltern und find diese wesentlisch angenehmer als die MX Blue (vom Sound her).
Kann sie auch nur empfehlen, allerdings nutze ich zum Gamen auch eine Ducky da ich sie für "verschleißärmer" und robuster halte.
nicht das die Purewriter billig wirkt - sie ist einfach filigraner mit den flachen Tasten/kapppen.
Die Duckys verbauen auch nur Cherry Taster - wie die meisten hochwertigen Tastaturen in diesem Preissegment - haben dann allerdings noch die PBT doubleshot Tastenkappen und sind 
auch vom Rest her noch sehr hochertig gebaut. Einfach mal vergleichen - ist sowieso das beste !

Oh ja die guten alten Highscreen Tastaturen von den Vobis Rechner kenne ich auch noch - ist verdammt lange her .... ;-O


----------



## BojackHorseman (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Danke Euch beiden.

Nachfrage, kann man die Tastenkappen der PureWriter ersetzen oder fällt das im Zweifel unter „wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal“?

Wie darf ich mir das mit dem PBT und dem ABS-Kunststoff vorstellen? Geht es da um nicht gelaserte Beschriftung oder wirklich Abrieb. Ich hatte meine Vobis-Cherry G-8x bestimmt zehn Jahre im Einsatz und die wurden bei WASD, E, Leerzeichen und Enter irgendwann glatt/glänzend. Die Laserlettern sehen aus wie zuvor, schwarz auf Industrie-Beige.


----------



## JackA (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man kann die Tastenkappen der PureWriter wechseln, nur gibt es dafür keine Ersatz-Kappen, da sie andere Schalter mit anderen Tastenkappenaufnehmern verbaut hat.

Zum Material: Generell kann man sagen, dass PBT abriebsfester ist als ABS (ABS wird meistens glänzend/speckig nach kurzer Zeit unter den Fingern, wohingegen PBT viel länger rau bleibt). PBT ist dafür schwerer zu verarbeiten, darum seltener verbreitet und teurer.
Bei beleuchteten ABS-Mechas kommts dann aber noch auf den Lack an, da die ABS-Tastenkappen nur lackiert werden und dann die Legenden reingelasert. Je stabiler der Lack, desto langlebiger die Tastenkappenbeschriftung und da scheidet sich die Spreu vom Weizen, wobei man nicht im Vorfeld sagen kann, was gut und was schlecht ist, darum nimmt man gleich PBT Doubleshot Tastenkappen, wenn man wechselt.

Zu den Legenden: Verbreitet sind drei Arten von Gravuren, wie Legenden bei Tastenkappen sichtbar gemacht werden. 
1. Einfach und Billig ist das Lasern, da wird bei unbeleuchteten Tastenkappen einfach die Legende gelasert und mit Farbe gefüllt. Da diese Farbe nicht schmutzresistent ist, verfärbt sie sich ziemlich schnell und die Kappen sehen kurzfristig sehr benutzt aus. Bei hellen Kappen wird einfach nur gelasert, das ist eigentlich auch sehr beständig. Bei beleuchteten Mechas wird Lack über transparentes ABS gezogen und dann eben die Legenden in den Lack gelasert.
2. Dann gibts Dye-Sub, da wird auch die Legende gelasert, nur wird die Gravur mit Kunststoff (PBT) wieder aufgefüllt, was sie sehr haltbar macht.
3. Und dann gibts Double-Shot, da werden zwei verschieden farbige Kunststoffe ineinander geschmolzen, wo eine Farbe das Gehäuse und eine Farbe die Legende darstellt.

Wie diese Verfahren genau aussehen, findest du im Nu über Google.

Und es muss auch nicht immer teuer sein, wenn man etwas DIY betreiben will:
Mecha für 33€
PBT Doubleshot Kappen für 20€
Fertig ist die PBT RGB Doubleshot Mecha für 53€, wo andere Firmen 150+€ kassieren.


----------



## SmartGeist (3. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich habe gerade eine Sharkoon PureWriter und eine Ducky Shine 7 MX Silent Red da. Ja okay, auch noch ein paar andere  (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...numpad-gesucht-post10082821.html#post10082821). Aber die sind wahrscheinlich schon raus...

Also ich stehe genau vor der gleichen Frage wie BoJack.

Momentan habe ich noch keine Entscheidung getroffen, weil das Tippgefühl wirklich sehr unterschiedlich ist. Die PureWriter ist super kompakt und dennoch Wertig und vergleichsweise Leise. Dafür vielleicht etwas zu leicht. Die Ducky ist wuchtig, schwer, super leise und macht durch die PBT-Kaps einen wertigen Eindruck. Ich bin momentan sehr hin und her gerissen ...

Auch wegen den bedenken hinsichtlich der PureWriter-Kaps. Über was für Nutzungszeiten reden wir hier eigentlich, bis die durch sind. Ja mir ist klar, dass es von der Nutzung abhängt. Aber mal vielleicht irgendwie eine Hausnummer?

Die Corsair K70 low profil hat auch die iOne Kaps? Was ist von der Logitech G815 zu halten? Da ist der Aufpreis vermutlich nicht die bisschen besseren Kaps Wert, im Vergleich zu der PureWriter oder? Die Schalten waren ja glaub die gleichen...


----------



## Hubacca (3. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Behalte beide !
Ich habe die Sharkoon Purewriter RGB TKL und nehme sie zum normalem tippen und wenns ums Zocken geht dann wird eben ugestöpselt und meine Ducky ONE TKL RGB komt zum 
Zuge. Zur Nutzungsdauer/Abriebsfestigkeit kann man so schlecht was sagen da jede Person ein anderes Tipp und Nutzungsverhalten hat, aber wenn du kein Hardcore Gamer oder 
Vielschreiber bist der unnötig heftigt auf den Dingern rumkloppt - dann sollten schon min. 2-3 Jahre drin sein. So wie ich sie nutze natürlich wesentlich länger, aber bei mir werden
oft die Tastaturen schon früher gewechselt ...


----------



## SmartGeist (3. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich zocke zu selten, um das als entscheidendes Kirterium zu werten


----------



## Hubacca (3. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die meisten Antworten gibts du dir doch schon selbst und die Tastaturen zum testen da ! 
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Ducky von den Tastenkappen und den Tastern her für eine wesentlich längere Lebensdauer als die Purewriter gut,
aber zu den Tastenkappen und Schaltern der Sharkoon gibts ja auch noch keine großen Langzeiterfahrungen.
Zocken ist ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Kriterium, nur ist der Unterschied das wenn man 8 Stunden schreibt mehrere Tasten benutzt und bei Zocken auf wenigen Tasten 
rumhämmert.
Was willst du eine höchstwahrscheinlich sehr langlebige Tastatur ? Dann nimm die Ducky. Oder eine schlanke, filigrane, günstige  ? Dann nimm die Purewriter ....


----------



## SmartGeist (3. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab mich unglücklich ausgedrückt  Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung stehe und es natürlich an der Stelle jetzt selbst herausfinden muss. Ich werde mich hier auch vom Tippgefühl leiten lassen.

Auf die Frage der Haltbarkeit, bist du ja bereits eingegangen. Dafür schon mal vielen Dank!!

Die andere Frage war noch, nach der Logitech G815 oder Corsair K70 low Profile. Um vielleicht das Tippgefühl der PureWriter, mit etwas besseren Kaps zu bekommen?

Eventuell möchte ich noch die Frage, aus meinem Thread hier wiederholen, weil hier mehr Experten lesen.

"Was ich nicht verstehe oder ich mich vielleicht auch nur zu blöd anstelle. Sowohl auf dem Corsair-Schalter-Board, als auch zwischen G413 und G513 gelingt es mir nicht das taktile Konzept zu ertasten. Für mich fühlt es sich bestenfalls so an, als würde Brown oder Romer G Tactil einfach ganz geringfügig schwerer gehen. Aber eine Art Auslösepunkt, ertaste ich einfach nicht. Das ist keine Kritik, viel mehr möchte ich einfach nur verstehen, wie sich der Entwickler das Schreiben damit vorgestellt hat. Also wie setzte ich diese taktilen Punkt effektiv zum Tippen ein?"


----------



## Hubacca (3. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kein Problem !
Die G815 und K70 haben ja auch noch andere Schalter verbaut - kosten allerdings auch das 2-2,5 fache der Purewriter.
Dafür gibts dann noch einige Multimediatasten, Handballenauflage, Software zum programmieren - ob sich da der Preis lohnt ist wieder jedem selbst überlassen.

Und ja die Brown Taster und RomerG haben einen fühlbaren Wiederstand - vielleicht fällt er dir nicht auf da er sehr früh überwunden wird und danach drückst du die Taste eigentlich umsonst weiter durch.
Bei den Reds drückt man wenn man sicher sein will das die Taste betätigt wurde bis zum Anschlag durch, bei Brown Tastern kannst du wenn du es im Gefühl hast nach 2mm, wenn der Druckpunkt überwunden ist,
wieder loslassen und brauchst nicht bis zum Anschlag durchdrücken - das ist auch nochmals leiser ! Bei den RomerG ist der Auslöseweg mit 1,5mm nochmals geringer und dazu machen sie bei ausfedern den so genannten "Filco Ping".
Da ich nicht den ganzen Tastenweg brauche und den Anschlag dämpfen möchte setze ich Noise Dampener unter die Tastenkappen. Das sind einfache O-Ringe in verschiedenen Stärken und Härtegraden und funktioniert
nur bei normalen Cherry MX oder kompatiblen Tastern.


----------



## BojackHorseman (4. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich habe mich immer noch nicht entschieden, die Tendenz geht allerdings Richtung PureWriter.

Die von Hubacca erwähnten Romer G-Taster klingen von der Technik her gut. Bei meiner endlosen Suche bin ich allerdings von den sehr vielen negativen Reviews der Nutzer überrascht worden. Offensichtlich sind die Taster relativ fragil und brechen leicht bei energischer Nutzung. 

Leute die braune Taster nutzen, kommen nach Umgewöhnung hingegen schnell mit MX Silent Red klar.


----------



## Hubacca (4. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bei energischer Nutzung werden einige Sachen fragil und zerbrechlich ! Ich habe schon einige Mäuse auseinandergenommen, repariert und ein paar Tastaturen genauso.
Dazu gehört auch das man mal die Switches auseinander baut und evetuell reinigt und neu fettet ( unter "Profis" auch luben genannt = denglisch für schmieren).
Dabei konnte ich nicht feststellen das der eine oder andere Schalter/Taster wesentlich stabiler aufgebaut ist - da hat jeder so seine Vor und Nachteile.
Die meisten Defekte waren übrigens dann auch auf zu massive Krafteinwirkung und/oder Verschmutzung zurückzuführen !-O

Die Häufigkeit von Defekten oder wie oft man darüber liest hat auch damit zu tun wie viele Geräte von diesem Typ überhaupt verkauft werden. Bei irgendwelchen "Insiderprodukten"
von denen nur Hunderte über den Ladentisch gehen wirst du weniger über Probleme lesen als über die Geräte die in zehntausender Margen vertickt werden ....


----------



## SmartGeist (4. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hatte die Romer G auch in der Auswahl. Die waren für mich aber genauso Laut, wie normale Reds.

Details:Mechanische Tastatur und passendes Numpad gesucht

Da ich bei dir den Eindruck hatte, dass du es auch leiser suchst. Würde ich von Romer G abraten.


----------



## cap82 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Also ich habe die Purewriter mittlerweile 1 Jahr im Einsatz, technisch immer noch 1A, absolut keine Probleme.
Optisch beginnen die ersten Tasten nun langsam leicht aufzuglänzen, aber nur minimal. Dessen war ich mir aber bewusst. Bei meiner QPad MK85 war das vorher deutlicher.
Preis/Leistung ist für mich dennoch immer noch Top!


----------



## SmartGeist (26. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Damit man nicht meinen ganzen Thread lesen muss, hier noch mal mein Ergebis nach längerer Suche und Erprobung:

Nach dem ich die Auswahl auf die PureWriter und Shine 7 reduziert hatte, habe ich die beiden auch mal mit auf Arbeit genommen. Anschließend diese auch mal den Kollegen in die Hand gedrückt. Den meisten gefiel ganz klar die PureWriter am besten. Vor allem vom Tippgefühl und der flachen Bauweise. So, dass ich diese nun behalten habe und zusätzlich auf Arbeit ein paar Plätze mit PureWriter's ausgestattet wurden

Von der Lautstärke ist die PureWriter gerade so noch an der Grenze für gemeinschaftliche Büros.


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. November 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo Freunde der Wintersonne,

beim Käsekönig gibt es im Moment die Ducky Shine 7 mit MX Red-Tastern für rund 150 Flocken.

Kann mir jemand so aus dem Bauch sagen, wieviel leiser MX Red Silent sind? Oder eher noch, ob Dämpfungsringe für etwa 11 Euro genauso gut sind?


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hi Bojack,

hatte zwar selber noch keine MX Red Silent Schalter ausprobiert, hab selber nur u.a. MX-Reds, aber mit normalen Reds und Ringen (gibt's ja auch günstiger) bekommst du die Tasten wirklich sehr leise.
Wenn dir die Shine gefällt - vor allem wenn's die grad im Angebot gibt -, kannste zugreifen und Ringe runter machen, da würd ich nicht lange fackeln.


----------



## SmartGeist (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hatte die Ducky One 2  TKL mit MX Red und die Ducky Shine 7 MX Silent Red da. Die normalen Reds empfand ich als lästig laut. Die Silent Reds hingegen empfinde ich als absolut leise und nah an Rubberdomes.

Nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe, sind die Silent Reds auch leiser als Reds mit Dämpfungsringen. Da die in beide Richtungen gepuffert werden...


----------



## banned4life (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Habe jetzt auch die Ducky Shine 7 MX-Brown, nachdem jeder geschwärmt hat wie viel besser die im Vergleich zu Corsair sind. Aber naja, für 150€ hätte ich schon etwas mehr erwartet. Bei mir ist die Zirkumflex Taste angechipped, die Beleuchtung einiger Tasten sind eher wolkig ( bei der B-Taste ist zum Beispiel die Gerade dunkel; bei Druck,- Rollen usw. sieht  man die Schatten deutlich). Tippgefühl ist wirklich gut, aber ich glaube eine neue Corsair hätte es ähnlich hinbekommen.


----------



## Hubacca (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Bedingt durch das double Shot Verfahren können die Buchsatben und Zeichen nicht geschlossen sein ! Dazu kommt das das Material viel dicker ist und dadurch die
LED´s - die ja bei den Cherry MX gleich hell leuchten egal auf welcher Tastatur - dunkler sind.
Die Ausleuchtung ist dadurch tatsächlich nicht so toll, besser als bei den MX sind z.B die Logitech RomerG/Omron da dort die LED ind der Mitte sitzt.

1. Bild: Ducky ONE TKL; Sharkoon Purewriter; Steelseries Apex 750
2. Razer Blackwidow TE; Ducky; Logitech G Pro


----------



## JackA (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@banned4life Eine 40€ (normal 30€) teure Havit Mecha tuts auch und da kannst du dann für 20€ ISO-DE PBT Doubleshots drauf stecken. So eine Kombi sehe Ich qualitativ sogar vor Razer und Corsair Mechas.


----------



## HisN (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich hab eine Corsair K70 RGB MK2 gewonnen, die ist vor ein paar Tagen hier angekommen.
Tippt sich eigentlich sehr gut, ist nicht allzu laut und das RGB-Gedöns ist ganz lustig, aber an sich hat die Tastatur genau das gleiche Problem wie meine 10 Jahre alte K60.
Bei meiner Tippweise habe ich öfter mal doppelte Buchstaben. Keinen Plan, ob das jetzt an mir liegt, oder ein Grundsätzliches Problem der von Corsair verwendeten Taster ist.
Bei Der K60 ging es soweit das auch gerne mal ein Buchstabe "hing" also 20 mal erschien beim Anschlag 
Das hab ich bei der K70 glücklicherweise noch nicht gesehen.


Geht es euch aus so?


----------



## JackA (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



HisN schrieb:


> Geht es euch aus so?


Eigentlich nicht. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt noch nie eine Mecha, die bei einem Tastendruck öfters ausgelöst hat und das bei über 20 Mechas von 5€ bis 170€, Egal ob Cherry, Kailh, Outemu oder Romer-G.
Momentan im Einsatz habe Ich diese beiden:
Mini Mechanische Tastatur Gaming RGB Beleuchtung Outemu: Amazon.de: Elektronik fürs Texte tippen
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07XYWZNSD/ zum Zocken.
Ergonomisch ein Gedicht.


----------



## Hubacca (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Nö ! hab ich so auch noch nicht gehabt - bei mir warens auch nur 16 Mechas ....


----------



## HisN (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hmmm.... und bei mir hat sich unter den Mechas bestimmt 100x das System geändert und die Windows-Version^^
Also liegt es wohl einfach an meiner Tippweise. Aber daran kann ich ja arbeiten


----------



## Sverre (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

@HisN

Nach 4 Tastaturen von Corsair(MX red) inkl. Umtausch, denke ich das es an der Tastatur liegt.
Nutzen nun Tastaturen Cherry MX 5.0 und bis jetzt keine Doppelbuchstaben.


----------



## banned4life (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> @banned4life Eine 40€ (normal 30€) teure Havit Mecha tuts auch und da kannst du dann für 20€ ISO-DE PBT Doubleshots drauf stecken. So eine Kombi sehe Ich qualitativ sogar vor Razer und Corsair Mechas.



Fürs Büro habe ich eine KLIM Domination für 50€ und blauen Switches. Die ist für den Preis  mehr als in Ordnung und es tippt sich hervorragend.

Edit: Cherry ist anscheinend nicht mehr verbaut, anscheinend Outemus.


----------



## Kheyl (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Ich weiß das mein Beitrag noch nicht lange her ist, aber mittlerweile ist meine Handballenauflage Geschichte ...

Ich hätte gerne die dasKeyboard 5Q ohne Cloudbindung von der Optik. Schalter ist fast egal, aktuell Red, komme aber auch mit Blue klar. Gibt es da irgendwas?! Würde mittlerweile auch auf einen Ziffernblock verzichten. 
Die Optik vom dK 5Q ist halt mega für mich, aber Cloud geht gar nicht. Lautstärkerad wäre halt Pflicht. Die Plastikoptik der Logitech zB geht gar nicht, Ducky sind mir dann auch wieder zu spartanisch. Preis ist egal.


----------



## Hubacca (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Schnelle Version mit anpassbaren Schaltern:
Apex Pro | SteelSeries

Normale mechanische Schalter:
Apex 7 | SteelSeries


----------



## HisN (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



Sverre schrieb:


> @HisN
> 
> Nach 4 Tastaturen von Corsair(MX red) inkl. Umtausch, denke ich das es an der Tastatur liegt.
> Nutzen nun Tastaturen Cherry MX 5.0 und bis jetzt keine Doppelbuchstaben.



Ach wie geil. Bin ich doch nicht der Einzige? 
Hab heute nochmal explizit drauf geachtet, passiert halt alle Nasen lang 
Merkt man halt als Vieltipper deutlich. Macht einen nämlich langsamer als sonst.


----------



## Betschi (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Weiss jemand wie man die Gummis am Boden des Das Keyboard 3 entfernen kann? Möchte die ganze Tastatur von A bis Z reinigen.


----------



## JackA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



HisN schrieb:


> Ach wie geil. Bin ich doch nicht der Einzige?
> Hab heute nochmal explizit drauf geachtet, passiert halt alle Nasen lang
> Merkt man halt als Vieltipper deutlich. Macht einen nämlich langsamer als sonst.


Ja, das liegt am Mecha-Hersteller.
Der einzige mir erklärbare Grund dahinter wäre, wie es auch bei Mäusen passiert, dass manche Hersteller dem Schalter zu wenig Zeit zum entprellen geben und dann die Mehrfacheingabe passiert.


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



HisN schrieb:


> Ach wie geil. Bin ich doch nicht der Einzige?
> Hab heute nochmal explizit drauf geachtet, passiert halt alle Nasen lang
> Merkt man halt als Vieltipper deutlich. Macht einen nämlich langsamer als sonst.



Also ich nutze sowohl auf der Arbeit meine alte Gigabyte Aivia mit Cherry MX Red.
Als auch seit gestern endlich wieder MX Red´s (Die ducky one 2 mini white) und habe da keine doppelten Buchstaben :O ).

Denke das liegt nicht an der Tastatur sondern an der Art zu tippen.

Hatte daheim aktuell eine roccat vulcan 120 - die switches haben mich wahnsinnig gemacht.
Deshalb verkaufe ich die wieder und habe wieder meine lieblinge die MX Red daheim.

Ist einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## -sori- (15. März 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Hallo zusammen, dachte, ich stelle meine kleine Frage gleich hier. 
Ich tippe momentan auf einer Corsair Strafe mit MX-Brown und es ist ergonomisch ein Graus. Zocken geht noch, nach einigen Zeilen Tippen schmerzen mir die Handgelenke aber nur noch. Ich wollte daher auf eine low-profile Tastatur wechseln und stehe vor der Wahl zwischen der Roccat Vulcan 120, die ein Kollege mir empfohlen hat, sowie der Corsair K70 MK2 low profile. Welche dürfte unter ergonomischen Gesichtspunkten besser abschneiden?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hubacca (15. März 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Kauf dir zum  Tippen eine Sharkoon Purewriter und nimm zum Zocken die Corsair ( ich nutze dafür eine Ducky).


----------



## -sori- (15. März 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Die Purewriter gibts leider nicht mit CH-Layout :/
Die Corsair Strafe würde ich gerne ganz loswerden, selbst mit dazugekauftem palm rest ist es nach einer längeren Gaming-Session einfach nicht mehr angenehm...


----------



## JackA (16. März 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

1. Wo steht in deiner Anfrage, dass es CH-Layout sein muss?
2. Hat die Vulcan nur optisch flachere Tastenkappen verbaut, von der Betätigung dürfte sie genauso wie übliche Cherry MX sein, zumindest sind sie genau so hoch.
3. Schau dir die Logitech G815/G915 an.


----------



## BigBubby (16. März 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Könnte es sein, dass dein Tisch zu niedrig eingestellt ist? Die schmerzen im Handgelenk können nicht nur von der Tastatur kommen.


----------



## -sori- (16. März 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> 1. Wo steht in deiner Anfrage, dass es CH-Layout sein muss?
> 2. Hat die Vulcan nur optisch flachere Tastenkappen verbaut, von der Betätigung dürfte sie genauso wie übliche Cherry MX sein, zumindest sind sie genau so hoch.
> 3. Schau dir die Logitech G815/G915 an.


tut mir Leid, my bad. Die G815 sieht sehr interessant aus, danke für den Tipp!



BigBubby schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass dein Tisch zu niedrig eingestellt ist? Die schmerzen im Handgelenk können nicht nur von der Tastatur kommen.



Ja, da hast du recht. Ich achte eigentlich  darauf, korrekt zu sitzen und habe mit 180 cm den Tisch in 74 cm Höhe; dabei rechten Winkel bei Beinen und Armen und in den letzten Wochen so ziemlich jede Einstellung (höhenverstellbarer Tisch, ohne/mit palm rest, Füsse der Tastatur ein/ausgeklappt) ausprobiert. Nichts desto trotz werde ich nochmals ein wenig rumprobieren und ansonsten die G815 oder die K70 low profile bestellen; ich glaube, die beiden nehmen sich nicht viel, oder?

Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## hazelol (17. März 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

also von roccat und vulcan kann ich auch nur abraten, haltbarkeit ist unterirdisch nach nichtmal 1 jahr lassen die tasten schon nach beim normalen schreiben musste ich teilweise mehrmals drauf hauen bis der buchstabe geschrieben wurde. hab jetzt ne hyper x alloy und vor der vulcan ne corsair mit der ich sehr zufrieden war und auch jetzt mit der hyper x bisher sehr zufrieden


----------



## JackA (17. März 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*

Man hat mir halt wieder keinen Glauben geschenkt, als Ich in jeder! News zur Vulcan geschrieben habe, dass da billigste Switch-Kopien eingebaut werden und ein Mondpreis dafür auf dem Preisschild steht. Da ist jeder selbst schuld, wenn er dann noch kauft. Die Optik der Vulcan bekommen die auch nur hin, weil die die Tastenkappen massiv geschrumpft haben, nicht nur die Höhe, sondern die gesamte Fläche. Das ist kein Feature, sondern Materialeinsparung, für die man noch mehr kassieren kann. Irrsinn.


----------



## hazelol (17. März 2020)

*AW: Mechanische Tastaturen: Übersicht, Diskussionen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Man hat mir halt wieder keinen Glauben geschenkt, als Ich in jeder! News zur Vulcan geschrieben habe, dass da billigste Switch-Kopien eingebaut werden und ein Mondpreis dafür auf dem Preisschild steht. Da ist jeder selbst schuld, wenn er dann noch kauft. Die Optik der Vulcan bekommen die auch nur hin, weil die die Tastenkappen massiv geschrumpft haben, nicht nur die Höhe, sondern die gesamte Fläche. Das ist kein Feature, sondern Materialeinsparung, für die man noch mehr kassieren kann. Irrsinn.



ist richtig, aus fehlern lernt man, jetzt gesellt sich roccat zu razer und co auf der liste von herstellern, die ich künftig nicht mehr kaufe.


----------



## Hurric4ne (14. August 2020)

da so langsam meine 5 Jahre alte Razer BlackWidow Chroma "physisch stirbt" (aka abblättert und co.), bin ich auch mal auf der Suche nach einer neuen.

Meine absolute "Wünsch dir was" Tastatur gibt es wohl nicht:
* extra Maktrotasten links
* Silent Switches
* Metallplatte, wie bspw. die Razer Huntsman oder Steelseries Apex Pro

Die Steelseries Apex Pro würde mich mal interessieren (trotz des relativ unnötigen Displays), ich habe aber keinen Sound-Vergleich der OmniPoint Switches gegenüber der Razer Green Switches gefunden.
Hat jemand von euch beide mal gehabt und kann mir Infos geben was die Lautheit angeht ?


----------



## JackA (18. August 2020)

> da so langsam meine 5 Jahre alte Razer BlackWidow Chroma "physisch  stirbt" (aka abblättert und co.), bin ich auch mal auf der Suche nach  einer neuen.


Ein Armutszeugnis für eine Mecha, die eigentlich Jahrzehnte halten sollte. Wo blättert denn Farbe ab? wenn es nur die Tastenkappen sind, dann nimm die alten Kappen ab, reinige die Tastatur mal anständig und hol dir neue bessere Tastenkappen als Ersatz.


----------



## Ahab (20. August 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> Ein Armutszeugnis für eine Mecha, die eigentlich Jahrzehnte halten sollte. Wo blättert denn Farbe ab? wenn es nur die Tastenkappen sind, dann nimm die alten Kappen ab, reinige die Tastatur mal anständig und hol dir neue bessere Tastenkappen als Ersatz.



PBT, backlit, deutsches Layout - welche gäbe es denn da?  Würde mich nämlich auch BRENNEND interessieren...


----------



## Hubacca (20. August 2020)

Ducky:
PC Systeme & Komponenten online kaufen | CASEKING

Achso du meinst Keycaps einzeln:
Schwarz &#9658; PBT Backlit Double Shot Keycaps ISO-DE Tastenkappen, Deutsches Layout  | eBay

oder bei Ali....


----------



## barmitzwa (21. August 2020)

Apropos ducky.. hat jemand gehört wann die einzelnen Caps wieder verfügbar sein sollen? 
Anfang Corona hieß es noch Juli, seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört. 

Der groupbuy von GMK Evil Dolch ist übrigens noch offen - gibt es mit iso-NorDeUK Kit .. also wer noch ~200 Latten über hat 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerD4nnY (7. September 2020)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit Razor Huntsman ? Habe momentan noch Orion Spectre von Logitech


----------



## JackA (8. September 2020)

@DerD4nnY Hört sich nach nem China-Fake an.


----------



## DerD4nnY (8. September 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> @DerD4nnY Hört sich nach nem China-Fake an.



wie kommst du drauf dass Razer China-Fake wäre ?


----------



## JackA (8. September 2020)

Razer nicht, aber wenn Razor drauf steht, dann schaut das nicht original aus :p

Generell ist das meiste der Huntsman von A4Tech, also sehr solide Technik, nur etwas zu teuer im Preis, aber das ist man ja gewohnt.


----------



## DerD4nnY (8. September 2020)

naja mir gefällt das Design aber das genau ist auch so teuer dran  .... größte Frage ist dann immernoch mit Numpad oder ohne ... weil sonst kann man sich auch die Ducky Mini holen


----------



## JackA (9. September 2020)

Ob mit oder ohne Numpad ist eine persönliche Entscheidung und kannst nur du selbst treffen.
Die Huntsman ist eben auch besonders durch ihre optischen A4Tech Libra Schalter, die dann nicht mehr prellen.
Tesoro hat übrigens schon länger optische Schalter im Angebot: https://tesorotec-shop.de/GRAM-SE-Spectrum-Weiss - https://tesorotec-shop.de/GRAM-SE-Spectrum-Schwarz


----------



## DerD4nnY (11. September 2020)

suche ja auch noch ne gute aber nicht zu teure Tastatur  . Habe momentan noch die Orion Spectrum


----------



## Hubacca (11. September 2020)

Was für eine Orion Spectrum ? Und was gefällt dir daran nicht ?
Wie groß ist dein Budget ?


----------



## DerD4nnY (12. September 2020)

G910 ... ist mir doch etwas zu klotzig.... und die Keys mag ich nicht so .... Ich mein die Gaming Tasten und das Multimedia nutzen ich KAUM. Numpad nur mal AB und ZU ... daher dachte ich an die Huntsman


----------



## Hubacca (12. September 2020)

Wenn du die Hutsman Mini meinst dann würde ich doch lieber zu einer Ducky One 2 Mini mit MX-Silent Red
raten:





						Ducky ONE 2 Mini Gaming Tastatur, MX-Silent-Red, RGB-LED, schwarz
					

Schwarz-weiße Gaming-Tastatur von Ducky, RGB-LED-Beleuchtung, Cherry-MX-Silent-Red-Switches, PBT-Double-Shot-Tastenkappen, Makro- und Multimedia-Funktionen, TKL-Mini-Version (60%)




					www.caseking.de
				



Oder auch die SF Version - gibts beide auch in weiß...wenn lieferbar.


----------



## DerD4nnY (13. September 2020)

ja die Ducky war ich ja auch am ueberlegen


----------



## Gast1648761005 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich möchte mir auch eine neue Tastatur zulegen. Hatte bisher nur 20 EUR logitech tastaturen. 
Wollte mal eure Empfehlung hören.  
Habe gedacht Apex Pro oder Corsair mk 70 (lowfire)

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob lowfire gut ist oder auch wie ne laptoptastatur anfühlt


----------



## Gavin80 (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo. Ich habe momentan eine Logitech G910 und bin EIGENTLICH recht zufrieden mit der Tastatur. Der einzige Punkt, der mich stört, ist das laute Tasten-Geräusch. Könnt ihr mir eine Tastatur empfehlen, die folgende Merkmale erfüllt:
Leise Tasten
Nummernblock
Multimedia-Tasten

Ich zocke eigentlich ausschließlich Shooter wie Battlefield und im Discord oder TS krieg ich das "klicken" der Tastatur nicht wirklich raus. Jetzt kann ich durch den Lockdown auch mal nicht zu Media Markt oder Saturn und was testen...
Daher meine Frage


----------



## cap82 (3. Januar 2021)

Meine Sharkoon Purewriter hat Kailh Red switches, die sind relativ leise. Deine G910 hat ja taktile Switches. Alles mit Cherry MX silent sollte auch gehen.


----------



## Banchou (4. Januar 2021)

Mahlzeit.
Da meine momentane billig Tastatur so langsam aber sicher die Hufe hochreißt muss jetzt eine neue her und da ich noch nie eine mechanische hatte möchte ich jetzt mal eine probieren.

Da ich nicht auf Marken wie Razor, Logitech, Corsair aus bin, weil für "mich" überteuert und eh überall nicht lieferbar, bin ich auf diese hier gestoßen und möchte gerne mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand hier Erfahrung mit der Tastatur >Gram SE Specktrum Black Optical Red_Switch< hat?
https://tesorotec-shop.de/GRAM-SE-Spectrum-Schwarz

Was mir an dieser besonders gut gefällt ist das keine extra Software nötig ist!
Fühle mich aber beim Thema mit den Switches und deren Farben etwas überfordert und bräuchte da mal bitte Hilfestellung wenn möglich.

Für den Fall das jemand hier noch andere Tipps hat schreib ich mal noch 1,2 Sachen dazu die mir wichtig sind.

1) Keine extra Software oder die Tastatur verfügt über einen internen Speicher sodass ich die Software nach dem einrichten wieder löschen kann.
2) Keine feste Handballenauflage, ich mag "kompakte" Tastaturen, wie oben im Link zu sehen ist.
3) Mit Ziffernblock 
4) Extra G-Tasten muss nicht unbedingt sein, ist aber kein KO Kriterium
5) RGB Bling-Bling ja bitte . Das Licht sollte aber gut durch die Buchstaben "durchscheinen" und nicht nur drumherum da ich hier immer im halbdunklen sitze
6) Budget um die 100€. +10/20€ machen den Kohl bei einem attraktiven Angebot natürlich nicht mehr fett.
7) Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf Spielen + Leisetreter wenn machbar, wenn nicht, auch nicht weiter Tragisch aber da kommen glaube ich die Switches und die Farben ins Spiel?
Meine aktuelle von "Masione" ist nicht leise aber auch nicht so laut als würde man in einen Beutel voller Legosteine greifen
8) Kabellos eher nicht, da sich der Preis gleich verdoppelt

hm..., sollte ich etwas elementares vergessen habe einfach bitte anmerken, danke.

Gruß Banchou


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Januar 2021)

@Banchou 

Guck doch mal hier  ein wirklich guter Guide zum Einstieg in die Mechawelt. Zur Tesoro kann ich dir leider nix sagen...


----------



## Banchou (5. Januar 2021)

@Caduzzz, danke für die wirklich große Übersicht  
Werde ich mir mal durchlesen.


Nachtrag: Die Tesoro Gram SE Specktrum Black Optical Red_Switch muss leider wieder Retour da sie hörbares Spulenfiepen von sich gibt.

Nächster Versuch ist die Cooler Master CK550.
Hat da jemand evtl. Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Januar 2021)

Hi Banchou,

Cooler Master baut eigentlich ganz gute Tastaturen (diese "low profile" Serie scheint nicht so der Burner zu sein..)


----------



## chill_eule (12. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte für mehrere Monate mal eine mechanische Tastatur von "Trust".
Beleuchtung inklusive und echt schick, sogar konfigurierbar. 

Aber nach ungefähr nem halben Jahr schon war die linke STRG-Taste im Arsch 

Nie wieder!


----------



## Banchou (12. Januar 2021)

Habe mich doch noch einmal umentschieden und habe jetzt eine Sharkoon PureWriter RGB, Kailh Red
bestellt, nachdem ich gesehen habe das diese flache Tasten hat.

Zu meinen "glorreichen"  CoD Black Ops Zeiten hatte ich eine Microsoft SideWinder x4 die auch
flache Tasten hatte und das hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Die beste Tastatur die ich bis jetzt hatte und als auch diese Hops ging gab es schon keinen Ersatz mehr davon zu Kaufen.


----------



## Spinal (12. Januar 2021)

Genau die Purewriter hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen, wenn flache Tasten passen.


----------



## cap82 (12. Januar 2021)

Wirste denk ich nicht bereuen


----------



## Banchou (14. Januar 2021)

So, die Tastatur ist heute angekommen und die bleibt auch hier 
Klasse Gefühl beim Tippen mit den flachen Tasten.
Und der RGB Schnick-Schnack erst ^^ edel


----------



## Noofuu (15. Januar 2021)

Bin momentan auch auf der Suche die Sharkoon PureWirter ist mir auch ins Auge gefallen. Bei den Negativen Kritiken auf Amazon steht häufig das sie schnell defekt sein soll :/ 

Momentan besitze ich eine Fnatic Gear Rush und die Tastatur ist alles andere als gut, stehe eher auf Leise Tastaturen deshalb hatte ich mir damals diese Ausgesucht mit Brown Switches.. aber die Leertaste funktioniert nur wie sie will und der Druckpunkt ist leider sehr mittig das stört, wenn man nur ein bisschen abweicht funktioniert sie schon nicht mehr.

Numpad müsste sie schon haben ich habe das für meine Passwörter usw irwie auswendig gelernt darüber halt sau schnell mit den Zahlen oben komme ich kaum klar


----------



## Hubacca (15. Januar 2021)

Jetzt bald zwei Jahre bei mir und täglich im Einsatz ! 
Werde mir auf jeden noch eine holen - falls doch mal was passiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barmitzwa (16. Januar 2021)

Noofuu schrieb:


> Bin momentan auch auf der Suche die Sharkoon PureWirter ist mir auch ins Auge gefallen. Bei den Negativen Kritiken auf Amazon steht häufig das sie schnell defekt sein soll :/
> 
> Momentan besitze ich eine Fnatic Gear Rush und die Tastatur ist alles andere als gut, stehe eher auf Leise Tastaturen deshalb hatte ich mir damals diese Ausgesucht mit Brown Switches.. aber die Leertaste funktioniert nur wie sie will und der Druckpunkt ist leider sehr mittig das stört, wenn man nur ein bisschen abweicht funktioniert sie schon nicht mehr.
> 
> Numpad müsste sie schon haben ich habe das für meine Passwörter usw irwie auswendig gelernt darüber halt sau schnell mit den Zahlen oben komme ich kaum klar



Wenn du leise willst dann hättest du die Rush besser mit MX Silent Switches nehmen sollen.
Hatte die selber 1-2 Jahre im Einsatz. Die Switches leben heute noch in meiner ymdk96 weiter

Mit der Rush selbst hatte ich allerdings keine Probleme, wenn auch die Stabilizer etwas ungewöhnlich waren. Eventuell ist da so ein Draht raus gesprungen oder es fehlt etwas schmierung. Einfach mal mit einem Zahnstocher etwas Fett auf die Führungen auftragen. Einmal richtig gut geschmiert waren die Stabilizer dann aber auch schön leise.. habe die Rush in guter Erinnerung (also "gut" für eine Budget Fertigtastatur)

Die hier so beliebte Sharkoon Purewriter hatte ich relativ schnell wieder verkauft. War mir nicht leise genug (/klang klapprig) und ich fand den kurzen Hub nicht schön.


----------



## Noofuu (20. Januar 2021)

Damals gab es meine Rush nur mit den Brown Switches oder die anderen waren nicht zu haben keine Ahnung habe die auch schon echt lange.

Habe mir jetzt zum Testen die Sharkoon PureWriter gekauft bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Sie ist wirklich schön leise.


----------



## JackA (21. Januar 2021)

Die PureWriter ist einfach ein feines Teil. Ich mag sie jeden Tag aufs neue. Meine läuft übrigens seit 3 Jahren jeden Tag und sie zeigt keine Ausfallerscheinungen.
Aber bei den Wutausbrüchen, die manche User gerne haben (kenne selbst ein paar Spezialisten), sind z.B. Die Tastenkappenhalter schnell mal abgebrochen, wenn man mit der Faust draufboxt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Januar 2021)

JackA schrieb:


> Die PureWriter ist einfach ein feines Teil.



Yep, meine ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt geworden.
Tippt sich wie am erten Tag .. einfach genial.

Wollte mir beim Verkäufer ein Set neuer Keycaps besorgen ..
Bei der ALT - Taste ist der Lack ab .. ca. 5 mm breit und 2 mm hoch.
Leertaste auch minimal.
Denke das ist normal nach 2 Jahren?


----------



## Noofuu (21. Januar 2021)

Also meine Rush ist 4 Jahre alt da ist noch keine Farbe ab nirgends. Allerdings Reagieren einige Tasten nicht mehr so wie sie sollen oder schonmal Doppelt.
Farbe nach 2 Jahren ab ist weniger Normal finde ich da die Pure Writer mit ihrem Preis nun auch keine Billig Tastatur ist !


----------



## cap82 (21. Januar 2021)

Die Farbe auf den Tasten bringt dir aber auch nix wenn sie nicht mehr funktionieren..
Andersrum ist es weniger tragisch.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (4. Februar 2021)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
ich schlage mich gerade auch noch mit dem Gedanken rum eine neue Tastatur anzuschaffen. Seit ca. 13 Jahren werkelt bei mir die G15 ref.  Eigenltich bin ich auf der Suche nach genau der gleichen, nur in leiser. Ich nutze die Multimediatasten und die G-Tasten, vor allem beim Arbeiten.
Ich hatte mir schon mal überlegt die G910 spec oder die K100. Nur leider weiß ich nicht wie laut die sind. Oder gibt es "Alternativen"?

thx


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Februar 2021)

https://preisvergleich.pcgameshardw...k-gk2pro-rd-a2157862.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e ??


----------



## Rwk (4. Februar 2021)

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Ahnung, woher man so einen Mini-Tastenblock bekommt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab zwar viele Ziffernblocks gefunden, die sind mir aber zu groß.
So ein kleiner, programmierbarer mit 6 Tasten wäre genial für meine wenigen Makros.


----------



## Hubacca (5. Februar 2021)

LINK: Leider nur 9 Tasten  oder ein    LINK: Stream Deck ?


----------



## JackA (5. Februar 2021)

Hier: https://www.amazon.de/Koolertron-Me...baren-Beleuchtung-Schreibkraft/dp/B07RY144FX/
Und hier: https://www.amazon.de/Koolertron-Me...baren-Beleuchtung-Schreibkraft/dp/B07VY2HKFZ/


----------



## Rwk (5. Februar 2021)

Ah prima, vielen Dank für die Links!


----------



## Hubacca (5. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht sollte der Text für die LINKS etwas mehr hervorgehoben werden - ich habs
auch schon überlesen das hinter einem Wort ein Link steckt ?


----------



## Rwk (5. Februar 2021)

Alles gut, hab die Links auch so gefunden.  
Das Stream Deck ist auf meiner Merkliste gelandet - irgendwie eine coole Sache.
Meine einzige Sorge wäre, dass man die Knöpfe da etwas zarter drücken muss...
Mag die mechanischen Tasten sehr - die reagieren ganz unabhängig vom Temperament des Drückers. 
Schon schwerkraftbedingt bleibt die normale Tastatur ja immer an ihrem Fleck, solange die Tischplatte hält!

Hab bei Aliexpress noch so eine Makro Tastatur gesehen zum halben Preis.








						30.35€ |Neue Makro funktion Tastatur Verknüpfung Mechanische Tastatur RGB Hintergrundbeleuchtung 8 schlüssel Selbst einstellung Defination Nach Keycap mit software|Tastaturen|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## JackA (5. Februar 2021)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der Text für die LINKS etwas mehr hervorgehoben werden - ich habs
> auch schon überlesen das hinter einem Wort ein Link steckt ?


LOL, äh ja, außer dem Streamdeck hatte ich tatsächlich keine Links gesehen.

@Rwk Jo, aliexpress hat da sehr viel. da kannst auch evtl. direkt Tastenkappen nach eigenem Gusto dazu bestellen. Aufpassen musst du bei den Chinesen nur bei der Software für die Programmierung, dass die auch bei uns funktioniert und leserlich ist.


----------



## Hubacca (6. Februar 2021)

Mit etwas Bastelgeschick, ein paar Tastern, einem Arduino und 3d Druck kann man sich sowas auch selbst basteln !?








						VOID9 Macropad by V0lD
					

Description The VOID9 Macropad is a handwired 3x3 pad that uses a Pro Micro as a controller. Two versions for the top case are included, one of them is flat, the other has a 4mm fillet. There are two versions for the bottom case as well, a flat one, and a 5 degree angled version. Handwiring...




					www.thingiverse.com
				











						Numpad by Jebidiah_Crumps
					

This is a numpad that I made, it will fit any standard cherry/kailh whatever switch you want it is meant to use an arduino pro micro as the controller with QMK firmware installed on it, I handwired mine with kailh box navy blue switches after body shopping the case to be as close to a proper...




					www.thingiverse.com


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (7. Februar 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> https://preisvergleich.pcgameshardw...k-gk2pro-rd-a2157862.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e ??


Danke.


----------



## Riki26 (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo, würdet ihr sagen, das Ducky mit folgenden Tastaturen mithalten bzw. sogar besser (in Bezug auf Preisleistung) sind? Wenn ja, worauf fußt dieser Mehrwert der Duckys?
Eigentlich stehen folgende auf meiner Vielleicht Liste, aber hier lese ich sehr viel von Ducky!

LOGITECH 920-009378 G512 Lightsync 80€?
LOGITECH Gaming G512 120€?
LOGITECH G413 76€?
Fnatic Streak Pro MX Brown 130€
LOGITECH G815 145€?
Sharkoon Skiller Mech SGK3 Kailh 65€


----------



## JackA (8. Februar 2021)

@Riki26 Ducky hat PBT Doubleshots verbaut, deine genannten nicht. Um nur einen der Gründe zu nennen.


----------



## Spinal (8. Februar 2021)

JackA schrieb:


> @Riki26 Ducky hat PBT Doubleshots verbaut, deine genannten nicht. Um nur einen der Gründe zu nennen.


Abnehmbares Kabel fällt mir ein.
Eine Ducky Shine 7 kostet ca. 200 Euro, die PBT Doubleshots kann man für 50 Euro separat kaufen. Eine Tastatur mit Cherry MX Schaltern kann man so zumindest in diesem Punkt aufrüsten.
Die Qualität der Ducky ist insgesamt schon sehr sehr gut, vom Gefühl vielleicht die hochwertigste Tastatur die ich habe und das Zubehör ist nett (mehrere Escape und weitere Tastenkappen, Abdeckung für die Tastatur) aber ich habe auch mehrer Logitech Tastaturen die sehr gut funktionieren und Spaß machen. Ich finde auch die Logitech Software besser als die von Ducky.
Ich muss sagen, am Ende tippt sch die Logitech G815 für mich (!) schöner und ich nutze sie mehr als die Ducky.


----------



## Virtue112 (15. März 2021)

Hallo Leute! Ich bin neu hier und ich habe gestern ein neues Tastatur gekauft bei Havit 60%.
Kann jemand sag ob das es schlehte einkauf war oder nicht?
und noch eine Frage, gibt es in Berlin ein Service wo kann ick mein Tastatur luben?


----------



## Caduzzz (15. März 2021)

@Virtue112

Normalerweise sollte man erst fragen und dann kaufen.


----------



## Virtue112 (21. März 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @Virtue112
> 
> Normalerweise sollte man erst fragen und dann kaufen.




sei nicht so sauer bro, hilft einfach


----------



## Caduzzz (21. März 2021)

Hehe, yo Bro 

nachdem eine Woche lang keine Reaktion auf meine Antwort kam habe ich halt den Text dementsprechend angepasst 
wenn du mit der Tastatur zufrieden bist ist sie gut. Luben wird dir die keiner, dafür ist der Aufwand viel zu hoch (warumwiesoweshalb einfach mal bei dem Youtuber Bro deiner Wahl nachgucken was luben genau ist, und wenn wird es teuer)


----------



## DerD4nnY (3. April 2021)

Suche auch ne leise mecha-tasta mit wasserdichten Switches und RGB... ich brauch kein Schnicksnack wie Media Panel, Extra Tasten etc.


----------



## lipt00n (15. April 2021)

Ich habe eine HyperX Alloy Elite RGB (mit roten CherryMX) und bin auf der Suche nach neuen Keycaps im ISO DE Layout. Nach Möglichkeit sollten sie auch teilweise lichtdurchlässig sein, damit die Beleuchtung ihren Sinn erfüllen kann.
Habe überlegt, die HyperX Pudding Keycaps zu holen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die mir nicht doch zu hell sind und mich stören. Ansonsten ist der Markt irgendwie....sehr undurchsichtig. Gibt es da fixe Empfehlungen oder ein bisschen Hilfe, in welchen Shops man gucken soll, die einem vllt nicht sofort bei Google aufgelistet werden?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Caduzzz (15. April 2021)

@lipt00n
Normalerweise war das hier die Empfehlung, leider gerade(?) nicht verfügbar. Vielleicht mal bei Ali durchwühlen :/
Ansonsten bringt Corsair (wer hätte es gedacht) neue Sets in ISO-De raus; wenn dir der Font gefällt könntest du dort zuschlagen. Oder auch z.B. die von Glorious.
Grüße


----------



## lipt00n (16. April 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @lipt00n
> Normalerweise war das hier die Empfehlung, leider gerade(?) nicht verfügbar. Vielleicht mal bei Ali durchwühlen :/
> Ansonsten bringt Corsair (wer hätte es gedacht) neue Sets in ISO-De raus; wenn dir der Font gefällt könntest du dort zuschlagen. Oder auch z.B. die von Glorious.
> Grüße


Vielen Dank für deine Antwort und deinen Link!

Ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit AliExpress gemacht, war aber trotzdem skeptisch. Habe mir, nach deinem Link, was anderes aus dem Shop von Cool Jazz ausgesucht: klick
Schwarze Pudding Caps, ISO DE und angeblich PBT Double Shot....für die 16,16 EUR inkl. Versand lege ich es einfach mal drauf an, ich bin neugierig auf das Ergebnis


----------



## Caduzzz (16. April 2021)

@lipt00n

Bitte, bitte für die Links.
Aber..*hüstel*..also...äh..ehm.....zum Glück sind 16,16€ jetzt nicht so viel. Weil von ISO*-De* steht da nix. Nur ISO.............


----------



## lipt00n (16. April 2021)

Ach f....da war ich wohl zu voreilig. Damn 

//edit: 
Ich konnte die "falschen" Keycaps jetzt für 11,50 EUR in der Bucht weiterveräußern, mein Verlust liegt also bei 4,xx EUR. Das ist verkraftbar und mir allemal lieber, als eine Retour nach China bzw. eine unnötige Produktvernichtung.


----------



## Ahab (28. Juni 2021)

Ich suche schon seit Ewigkeiten nach backlit PBT-Caps in ISO-De und ENDLICH! END. LICH. Gibts mal was: 
https://candykeys.com/product/tai-hao-miami--trans-keycap-set-ansi - dazu hat Tai Hao in all seiner Güte ein International-Kit rausgebracht: https://candykeys.com/product/tai-hao-miami-keycap-set-international-kit

Die sind bei mir jetzt auf dem Weg. Ich werd sie mal auf meine Ducky schnallen, mal gucken. Erstmal haben, statt brauchen.  Jetzt hätte ich natürlich gern ein TKL Barebone, àla GMMK. Aber ich bin noch unentschlossen ob ich diesen Weg weiter gehen will.


----------



## DerD4nnY (29. Juni 2021)

Ich klink mich ma ein, habe 100€ auf der Hand... suche ne TKL mit RGB welche ihr empfehlen könnt... kann bis 150€ hoch gehen


----------



## Mike-M-83 (6. Juli 2021)

DerD4nnY schrieb:


> Ich klink mich ma ein, habe 100€ auf der Hand... suche ne TKL mit RGB welche ihr empfehlen könnt... kann bis 150€ hoch gehen


xtrfy k4 Hersteller Seite je nach Shop 95-107€
xtrfy k4 review


----------



## cx19 (19. Juli 2021)

Der GMMK Konfigurator wäre hier meine Empfehlung. Da kannst die GMMK mit Switsches deiner Wahl als TKL mit Tastenkappen bestellen. Liegt bei 112 €.


----------



## Ahab (28. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte ich einfach mal dalassen. 

Habe endlich neue Keycaps für meine Ducky One 2 gefunden und gleich zwei Sets bestellt.  Hab mir so quasi eine Ducky Tuxedo nachgebaut. 

Ich muss btw. sagen, dass ich von Ducky sehr enttäuscht bin. Würde ich mir nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr holen. Über die Build-Quali habe ich mich glaube ich schon an anderer Stelle mokiert, aber innerhalb von 2,5 (!) Jahren sind mir jetzt vier Tasten gebrochen. Finde ich schon echt mau, dafür dass immer wieder so ein Hype um Ducky gemacht wird. Hab mir jetzt auch noch eine Keychron K2 für die Arbeit geholt. Dazwischen liegen einfach Welten. Und die Keychron kann wireless und kostet knapp nen Fuffi weniger...


----------



## Spinal (30. September 2021)

Sehr chic. Aber mit der Build-Quali bin ich mit meiner Shine 7 bisher recht happy. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass eigentlich jede Tastatur bei mir bisher gehalten hat.
Aber Haptik ist toll und sie sieht gut verarbeitet aus. Die Ducky Double Shots Keycaps nutze ich auch auf einer Filco, dort bisher auch keine Probleme. Aber die nutze ich auch eher selten. Vielleicht hast du einfach Pech gehabt oder ich behandele meine Tastauren zu zart. Wie gesagt, auch Billigtastaturen halten bei mir.


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Oktober 2021)

So. Gerade vorbestellt. Keychron Q1 in Navy Blue und im ANSI Layout. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Dezember 2021)

Hello,


weiß jemand wo man Cherry like Keycaps im Isolayout für ein 75% Tastatur bekommt ? Würde gerne PPT doubleshot keycaps mit Rgb funktion haben(in Schwarz/dunkle Farben).Ich finde momentan Unmengen für das klassische englische Layout. Irgendwie ist es eine reine Schnitzeljagd Keycaps im iso layout zu bekommen, wenn man dann welche finden geht dann Rgb nicht oder sie sind nicht PPT. Anscheind wird vorwiegen nur für den englischen Markt produziert…….

lg Razzor


----------



## Spinal (31. Dezember 2021)

Es gibt von Ducky PBT Doubleshot Keycaps in deutschem Layout, auch für beleuchtete Tasten. Beim Käsekönig hatte ich die mal gesehen (ca. 50 Euronen) aber anscheinend gibt es da aktuell nur Sets für unbeleuchtete Tastaturen.


----------



## Andiiiiiii (27. April 2022)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe eine ein wenig spezielle Frage aber vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich nutze einen mechanischen Ziffernblock zum Spielen. Genau genommen diesen hier:  Tesoro Tizona mit MX Black
für damals knapp 28€. Nun suche ich einen Ersatz, da das Gerät immer mal wieder nicht erkannt wird und auch manche Tasten nicht mehr funktionieren. Ich suche also einen kabelgebundenen Numpad mit MX Black oder auch MX Speed Silver wenns gar nicht anders geht MX RED. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung irgendwie gibt es da kaum was bezahlbares oder andere als mit Cherry switches. Mit denen von Cherry bin ich aber bisher ganz zufrieden und möchte daher ungern wechseln.

Bin für jeden Tip Dankbar !


----------



## Caduzzz (27. April 2022)

@Andiiiiiii 
Hab nur kurz beim großen Fluss geguckt, NumPad mit Mx Black z.B. scheint wirklich eher rar gesät zu sein. Aber viel wichtiger find' ich ja was für ein Budget du hast?
Also für 30€ und MX-Red bekommst du doch was.....(ich weiß"MX-Reds", aber bei einem NumPad kann das doch nicht sooo entscheidend sein, oder? Benutzt du das denn so oft/viel?)


----------



## Andiiiiiii (28. April 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @Andiiiiiii
> Hab nur kurz beim großen Fluss geguckt, NumPad mit Mx Black z.B. scheint wirklich eher rar gesät zu sein. Aber viel wichtiger find' ich ja was für ein Budget du hast?
> Also für 30€ und MX-Red bekommst du doch was.....(ich weiß"MX-Reds", aber bei einem NumPad kann das doch nicht sooo entscheidend sein, oder? Benutzt du das denn so oft/viel?)


Hi ja ich nutze es zum Zocken anstatt der Tastatur  da ich shooter schon gespielt hatte als es dazu noch keine Mausunterstützung gab. Da wurde immer mit dem Numblock gesteuert und das Jahrelange training kann und will ich mir dann auch nicht mehr abgewöhnen 

Bei WASD vertippe ich mich immer da die verschoben sind und nicht übereinander symmetrisch angeordnet. Ich schaue dann mal nach den MX RED habe es schon befürchtet dass es die MX BLACK kaum noch als Nummernblock gibt. Danke für deine Rückmeldung.

Ich habe dieses da im Auge - wie sind denn Gateron optical Red oder auch Black - im Vergleich zu den Cherry MX Red / Black?


----------



## Caduzzz (28. April 2022)

@Andiiiiiii 
Zu optischen Schaltern kann ich dir leider gar nix sagen, da ich die noch nicht benutz habe. 
Ich benutze ja auch Black-Switches sehr, sehr gerne und finde Reds fast zu leichtgängig.
Kurz lieber ein NumPad mit Reds als irgendetwas anderes; würde dann auch z.B. das NumPad aus deinem Link kaufen.


----------



## JackA (3. Mai 2022)

Andiiiiiii schrieb:


> Nun suche ich einen Ersatz, da das Gerät immer mal wieder nicht erkannt wird und auch manche Tasten nicht mehr funktionieren.


Hast du das Numpad schon mal geöffnet, gereinigt, evtl. die Lötpads der Schalter nachgelötet und Kontaktspray in die Schalter gegeben? Mechanik braucht Pflege und Wartung.

Als Alternative kannst du durchaus auch welche mit Red-Switches holen und wenn die zu leichtgängig sind, einfach die Federn von deinem MX-Black Numblock einbauen.

Ich selbst habe das hier zu Hause: https://www.ebay.de/itm/233477457520, was sehr gut zur PureWriter TKL passt.

Ansonsten, wenn der Preis klein bleiben soll: https://www.amazon.de/MOTOSPEED-Mec...astatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung/dp/B08DNSKZCG/

*Und noch etwas spezielleres: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07RWHZB4H/


----------



## Andiiiiiii (17. Mai 2022)

JackA schrieb:


> Hast du das Numpad schon mal geöffnet, gereinigt, evtl. die Lötpads der Schalter nachgelötet und Kontaktspray in die Schalter gegeben? Mechanik braucht Pflege und Wartung.
> 
> Als Alternative kannst du durchaus auch welche mit Red-Switches holen und wenn die zu leichtgängig sind, einfach die Federn von deinem MX-Black Numblock einbauen.
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Infos,

bei mir ist das USB defekt. Riecht auch bissel verschmort. Habe beim Epomaker zugeschlagen und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## juztRide (28. August 2022)

Hallo, ich suche nach einer Alternative zu genau dieser DUCKY ONE 2 SF Tastatur mit den Silent-Red-Switches.
Leider im Moment nicht lieferbar, sonst hätte ich diese auch bestellt...
Was mir wichtig ist: ANSI Layout,  Kompakt mit Pfeiltasten, Leise Switches

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Caduzzz (28. August 2022)

@juztRide 









						Ducky One 2 SF | Candykeys
					

Mechanical Keyboard/Mechanische Tastaturen Shop EU - Ducky One 2 SF Mechanical RGB Keyboard - Black, Official Ducky EU Distributor - Free Shipping to Germany




					candykeys.com
				




Einmal runter scrollen 
Grüße


----------



## juztRide (29. August 2022)

Vielen Dank!! Bin da versehentlich von einem US-Shop ausgegangen und habs nicht weiter betrachtet.


----------



## h0hiro (21. Oktober 2022)

Hi,

ich suche eine 100% (arbeite auch manchmal damit) mechanische Tastatur mit braunen oder blauen switches.
Hatte vorher eine Razer Huntsman mit der ich sehr zufrieden war. Leider ist diese nach bisschen mehr als 2 Jahren kaputt gegangen. Das war schon meine dritte Razer Tastatur die direkt nach der Garantie kaputt gegangen ist. Jetzt bin ich durch mit Razer. Hat einer eine gute Alternative? Gerne so bis 150€.

Grüße
h0hiro


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt ja relativ viel zu beachten bei Mechas, selbst wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass du einfach ein fertiges Produkt kaufen magst.

Magst du mal noch paar Punkte anführen was dir wichtig ist?
Switchart hast du ja genannt, ist dir den ein spezieller Hersteller wichtig?
RGB ja, nein?
Ohne oder mit Kabel?
DE oder anderes Layout?
etc...

Je mehr Infos, desto eher findet man was passendes.
Oder du gönnst dir richtig und bastelst selbst, aber das wird mit 150€ eventuell knapp.


----------



## h0hiro (21. Oktober 2022)

Hui, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Also Hersteller ist mir eigentlich egal.  Hatte vorher immer Razer Switches. Aber die haben anfänglich meines Wissens nach auch einfach Cherry Switches verbaut. Mit der Huntsman war ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Die hatte aber ja so komische purple opto mechanische Tasten. Davor hatte ich eine BlackWidow die hatte Blue Switches.
Beide waren sehr laut, was ich eigentlich immer gut fand, nur meine Frau etwas geärgert hat 
RGB Wäre schön, muss aber nicht sein.
Kabel ist überhaupt kein Problem. Ist mir eigentlich sogar lieber als kabellos. 
DE Layout inkl Nummernblock, da ich die Tastatur auch fürs gelegentliche Arbeiten im Home Office verwenden möchte. 
Der Korpus darf gerne minimalistisch, aber hochwertig sein.
Handballenablage ist nicht notwendig, da habe ich noch eine von Razer.

Wichtig ist mir, dass es keine geplante Obsoleszenz gibt und ich mir nicht wieder nach 2 Jahren eine neue Tastatur kaufen muss. Daher evel etwas mit HotSwap? Dann könnte ich die Switches einfach tauschen.

Taugt dies hier etwas?





						Glorious GMMK Tastatur-Konfigurator
					

Für die perfekt individualisierte Tastatur, Glorious GMMK in verschiedenen Größen und Layouts, große Auswahl an verschiedenen Switches von Kailh und Gateron, dazu passende Keycaps in verschiedenen Sprachen




					www.caseking.de
				



Das habe ich in einem anderen Thread gesehen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich persönlich nutze aktuell auch eine GMMK, allerdings die Pro. Bin persönlich zufrieden mit dem Hersteller, habe aber auch paar Sachen gemoddet, da mir das Klangbild nicht ganz gefallen hat.

Zu der Obsoleszenz: Deine Erfahrungen ist da schon speziell, hatte noch nie ne Razer mechanische, aber die Switches halten eigentlich für ewig. Hab hier noch alte Cherry G80 aus Arztpraxen, da funktioniert noch jeder einzelne Switch und die sind wesentlich älter als 2 Jahre. Deswegen Hotswap zu kaufen denke ich ist nicht sooo sinnvoll, eher wenn du häufiger Mal was neues probieren magst, oder Schalter mischen möchtest (zu WASD mit roten Switches, Zahlen und Funktionstasten mit blau, etc).

Wenn du aber nur ne Plug and Play Lösung suchst, dich Thock und Ping nicht wirklich interessieren, denke ich ist ne fertige Lösung günstiger und ähnlich gut.

Ich persönlich bin mit QPAD und Cooler Master Mechas in Vergangenheit auch zufrieden gewesen. Corsair soll mittlerweile auch ganz gute Tastaturen machen, die nicht klappern.

LG


----------

